# Making a Baby



## FTale

BUDDY STATUS:​


:bfp:
Coco Tutu
Oilymama
bbgurl719
Aphy
Taylork
Tess
Flyingduster


----------



## OilyMamma

Good day! Im entering my fertile period for the month. I dont temp or use opk or do anything but cm spot and check the calendar. Not sure this month will work out for us though as tomorrow DH goes away for a week long hunting trip and im not to ovulate until closer to saturday. But we will have a little fun tonight and tomorrow am and see what happens i guess.
Wishing you lots of luck this month!


----------



## Disneylovers

Joining you, waiting for AF... supposed to be CD1 today or tomorrow so fingers crossed it doesn't go AWOL on me! I have irregular cycles but they've been 35 days for the past 3 so here's hoping that I've found my new normal again. Good luck!


----------



## FTale

Hey!! I was thinking I'd be posting to myself..lol

Thank you for joining ladies.

I'm waiting on AF still. I estimate late tomorrow. Ready for a fresh start as this cycle about drove me crazy. The tww was so slow and I tested too many times blinding myself with bfns.

Oh, and timing bd is going to be crazy no matter what it seems. I hear of ppl conceiving from bd 5 days out. My body is so hostile I have to hit day before O and day of O to get any chance. Plus preseed which we didn't do this cycle because I was being cheap.:blush:

Well, I'm going to try and get some sleep. I've had next to no sleep this whole tww. I'm ready now. Talk to you all tomorrow!! :sleep:


----------



## FTale

Good morning

My temp dropped so low this morning. There can be no doubt that the witch awaits me. I just pray it doesn't hurt too bad. Since giving birth I don't have to worry about super intense cramping anymore but some times it just happens. I wonder if it has to do with diet.

Is anyone on any special diet or have restrictions?


----------



## OilyMamma

I had super bad cramps my whole life and even after having my son they remained horrible. I didnt change my diet much as we eat pretty healthy anyway but i found Essential oils and now have no idea when the witch will arrive without a calendar and tracking lol. And when she is here its a breeze! 
Im a hippy mom lol we use oils for EVERYTHING &#128514;


----------



## FTale

OilyMamma said:


> I had super bad cramps my whole life and even after having my son they remained horrible. I didnt change my diet much as we eat pretty healthy anyway but i found Essential oils and now have no idea when the witch will arrive without a calendar and tracking lol. And when she is here its a breeze!
> Im a hippy mom lol we use oils for EVERYTHING &#128514;


You too? I remember they were so bad I couldn't go to school if it fell on the first day of my period. I'd be at home barfing while trying to take in 7Up and saltines from my mom. I was always told going on bc might help but we were afraid because of my migraines. So, I just toughed it out though I did find in my later teen years extreme exercise like twice a day helped a great deal. Not to mention not being overweight like I am now.

So far all is quiet right now except for a little bit of yellow cm. :witch: is just teasing. So cruel.

Have you tried any type of progesterone cream?


----------



## Disneylovers

I don't remember cramps being this bad before I had DS, but I had bad SPD towards the last few weeks of my pregnancy with him. It took till he was over a year old for the SPD to resolve itself, and I still get pains when AF shows. Spotting so hopefully this part is over and done with quickly, roll on the baby dust ;)


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> I don't remember cramps being this bad before I had DS, but I had bad SPD towards the last few weeks of my pregnancy with him. It took till he was over a year old for the SPD to resolve itself, and I still get pains when AF shows. Spotting so hopefully this part is over and done with quickly, roll on the baby dust ;)

I thought I was all experienced but I seriously had to look up SPD. I never heard of it. And ouch, I pray you don't have to go through that again.

I have an incompetent cervix so they had to sew it up at 22 weeks and that was irritating enough. I'm hoping this time around I won't have to worry about it since it built up scar tissue and all the good stuff from tearing during labor.:cry:

You are spotting??:thumbup: It has begun!! hahahaha.. :happydance:

I'm trying to will my body into full on spotting already. It is just chilling out at almost spotting.:growlmad: I'm amazingly at 13dpo. If I make it to 14dpo with no spotting and then continue that long lp for next cycle I'd be in :cloud9:


----------



## Disneylovers

I've been having 35 day cycles so feels like forever, figuring the past 3 or now 4 I've O'd on CD21 or 22. With DS it was CD40 and I used up 2 months of OPK's in one cycle. Hoping it won't be like that TTC'ing this time! I need to reign in my stress levels as that seems to be a big factor on my cycles going loopy


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> I've been having 35 day cycles so feels like forever, figuring the past 3 or now 4 I've O'd on CD21 or 22. With DS it was CD40 and I used up 2 months of OPK's in one cycle. Hoping it won't be like that TTC'ing this time! I need to reign in my stress levels as that seems to be a big factor on my cycles going loopy

I totally understand. I remember very early on when TTC for the first time I would O on CD 16 - 19. I didn't know I was ovulating later than norm but my lp would still be either 10 or 11 days long. Its crappy.

You know I found on youtube some relaxing music for women ttc. Help you distress. I'm thinking I am going to try indulging in more of things that I find pleasurable. I would really like to get pregnant like tomorrow already but what about things that we can do now that make us happy.

I like reading and haven't done that in forever. So I am going to find a book I like and read it every day/night whichever works best but not stay focussed on fertility so much...(we can only hope HAHAHA)

I've already inked in date nights with the hubby :blush: He just laughs at me.

Tomorrow evening we are taking off on a weekend vaca which I hope will distract me till I find some good books.


----------



## Disneylovers

And right before bed AF showed up properly :D hope that you don't have too long to wait. 

My MIL was gravely ill over the Easter holidays, we thought we were going to lose her several times (she's almost returned to full health now) whilst she was having surgery, recovering, etc, the stress made AF stay away for a week shy of 3 months, my dr said I needed to learn to relax but not so easy when you're looking at possibly losing a loved one. Once she was allowed to come home, relief kicked in and AF showed up. Eerily it's been on the dot 35 day cycles since then (completely unusual for me), we finally felt comfortable about my MIL's health to ttc and ttc without the fear of losing her weighing over us. The thought of another grandchild has cheered her up too as DS piped up about wanting a sister and a brother when we were over theirs last weekend :)


----------



## FTale

Oh, my goodness, that is a long time not to ovulate. You were hurting bad. I am so relieved she is on the road to recovery. It sounds like she has a pretty great daughter in law. And you better believe hearing the possibility of a little one coming sure does perk them up.

You lucky dawg!!! Take a bow..haha...welcome :witch: we've been waiting for you. Come and knock on my door anytime, I'm just stocked up enough on tampons to appease your visit, then begone!! (for at least 9 1/2 months).

I could not sleep last night for anything. I did sleep yesterday a little midday nap that I just kinda fell into. I am not working right now so I can do that. Unfortunately it messes with me at night but not usually this bad. I don't think I crawled into bed until almost 2am. I was just up drinking watered down koolaid and reading about late bfp stories (as if...heehe).

I'm sure while we on our drive to our vaca spot I'll chill out and start finally. I had to change my ticker to reflect cd 1 again. Let's hope it rings true.

Big plans this weekend?


----------



## OilyMamma

I used to suffer migraines along with the cramps as well. So glad thats all behind me. Its awful to feel that awful.
I am already out this month but cant wait to hear what results you guys get. I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi all. I hope I can join u on trying to have a June baby. I was due to have my nexplanon taken out on Tuesday. But miscommunication messed that u. Than I was due to have it out yesterday but hhurricane Hermine had different plans and made my appt b cancelled. So now I have to wait until Tuesday to find out if and when I'm going to get it removed and hopefully have a June baby.


----------



## FTale

OilyMamma said:


> I used to suffer migraines along with the cramps as well. So glad thats all behind me. Its awful to feel that awful.
> I am already out this month but cant wait to hear what results you guys get. I have my fingers crossed for you!

Ah, man, well, I'm sorry. I didn't realize you were so close to testing. You ticker said waiting to ovulate. Well, please don't go anywhere, we are all in this together. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Hi all. I hope I can join u on trying to have a June baby. I was due to have my nexplanon taken out on Tuesday. But miscommunication messed that u. Than I was due to have it out yesterday but hhurricane Hermine had different plans and made my appt b cancelled. So now I have to wait until Tuesday to find out if and when I'm going to get it removed and hopefully have a June baby.

Well, I think you were just meant to join us!! Welcome!! :hugs:

As you can see we are in varing stages but June is still in our sights...heck in all honesty ANY month is in my sights. 

I pray everything goes as hoped for and you get it taken out on Tuesday.


----------



## FTale

We are 30 minutes from hitting the road. I only hope :witch: stays away long enough for me to take a dip in the pool with the family later then it can do what it pleases..hahah.

I will not be online until Sunday night as I am taking a mini break from my obsession. 

Oh, but before I go, good news!! I had a job interview today and I think I got it!! I go in next week to do a trial run. If they like me for sure for sure..lol I will get to be a Private School Toddler Teacher..WooWoo!!! They are sooo adorable.

Alright June Bugs :wave: See ya'll Sunday night.


----------



## Disneylovers

Hope you have a nice time with your family FTale!
We went to Disneyland today, DS has been begging to go and we have annual passes so don't mind going for just a few hours. So tired now though, I could easily go to sleep for 12hrs LOL

welcome bbygurl719, hope you were all safe during the hurricane! and that all goes well so you can join us!


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes all was okay. Where I live we only got the outer bands. But lots of wind and rain and flooding. Fingers crossed for answers on Tuesday.


----------



## FTale

Hey ladies. I'm mega confused. No period but weird crampy bursting feeling on top of my uterus followed by nausea this morning. I thought it meant might cycle was starting. Well, I got dizzy and sat down after a while then NOTHING. Cramping potty feeling went away. My lower stomach us bloated but no cramps or pain now. I even went for a walk vwith my daughter. However, right before we walked out of no where, I just had the need to go diarrhea.:shrug:

And to top it off we have limited WiFi, no cellular service and my hus
band us off with the boys driving around the mountain s :dohh:

I'm kinda scared. The bursting feeling is in the same spot that started bugging me around 6dpo, felt like something was scratching my bladder. 

I'm waiting for him to get back so we can grab an hpt from some where. Do you ladies think its ectopic?

I hope you get this as connection is bad...it posted! &#9786;. I feel fine now just a lil sore in the pelvic area. And I'm 15dpo...have never made it past it unless pregnant. Man what a weird cycle.


----------



## FTale

Just started spotting. I hope this is a good sign. Fx

Update: I gotca hold of a ept and it said negativevso I should be ok. I'll check back in when home tomorrow. Hope y'all are having a good holiday.


----------



## FTale

Finally back home and totally need to do that vacation spot over again..lol. I had to miss out on the pool and basically just all the chill things I had planned.

Good thing is I didn't have to get whisked about in a helivac because that's just how far away we were from civilization.

I have no words for that cycle. I am just glad it is over. I feel pretty good too.

How was everyone's weekend? I see other than my frantic posting :headspin: it was pretty quiet on here.


----------



## OilyMamma

I will be doing our only bbd tonight at 1dpo. Not very hopeful it will work but still have ewcm today so theres always a chance. Gotta take what i can get this month &#128547;
I will take some time to catch up on all the posts this evening. Been away a few days. &#128522;


----------



## FTale

OilyMamma said:


> I will be doing our only bbd tonight at 1dpo. Not very hopeful it will work but still have ewcm today so theres always a chance. Gotta take what i can get this month &#128547;
> I will take some time to catch up on all the posts this evening. Been away a few days. &#128522;

No worries!! Your cm sounds perfect! This cycle we are going to make sure we actually bd on 1dpo and O day as we didn't last cycle. We bd two days prior to O day and nothing else. We were so tired in general..lol Such lazy bones.

My sweetie has a bad back from work so I'm feeling lousy thinking about anything right now but um yeah..that's the plan anyway.:blush:

So, dont feel you are out!!! :hugs: 

Better get to bed as I have to actually go to work in the morning. At least this tww I'll be occupied by some thing other than poking at my bbs for 'signs'.

K all, night


----------



## TaylorK

Hey just wanted to join ...I'm currently on cd10 waiting to ovulate...Fingers crossed this cycle ...loads of babydust for everyone


----------



## FTale

Good morning and

:yipee:Welcome TaylorK:yipee:


Thank you for joining us!!

You are really close to O day. I'm due to O on I think Tuesday. I wish it was on a weekday but CD 10 and CD 11 seem to be my egg releasing days.

Will you be using an opk? I'm going to skip out this cycle and just watch for ewcm and O pain. I know many many years before I did a crazy CD 9 ovulation. I was so not ready for that. Already on CD3 my cycle is drying up too so I'm suspicious. :-k

Ok, gotta get ready for my first day of work. Positive thoughts.

:dust:


----------



## OilyMamma

Welcome taylork!
Have fun at work Ftale! Kind of wish i had something to occupy my time for the tww's lol.
Little home business and crochet hobby dont take the mind off it for long enough &#128514; guess we can do fall yardwork today &#128547;


----------



## OilyMamma

I wont assume im out until af comes but its really tough to believe there is much chance at 1dpo. I dont temp or use opks i follow a calendar and cm and thats it. Maybe i should grab opks if this month doesnt work out &#128522;


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> Good morning and
> 
> :yipee:Welcome TaylorK:yipee:
> 
> 
> Thank you for joining us!!
> 
> You are really close to O day. I'm due to O on I think Tuesday. I wish it was on a weekday but CD 10 and CD 11 seem to be my egg releasing days.
> 
> Will you be using an opk? I'm going to skip out this cycle and just watch for ewcm and O pain. I know many many years before I did a crazy CD 9 ovulation. I was so not ready for that. Already on CD3 my cycle is drying up too so I'm suspicious. :-k
> 
> Ok, gotta get ready for my first day of work. Positive thoughts.
> 
> :dust:

Thanks you very much...yes I'm doing test like a mad person...I normally miss my surge... so in not trying to miss it this cycle ...I'm using the cheapies and when they darken up I'll be switching to the Clearblue digitals.. I tend to make ewcm all cycle :shrug: so that's not a sign in can watch...I'm also tempting ...Hope we ovulate this cycle ...n get pregnant too ...that should be fun :hugs::hugs: what supplements are you taking this cycle?


----------



## TaylorK

OilyMamma said:


> Welcome taylork!
> Have fun at work Ftale! Kind of wish i had something to occupy my time for the tww's lol.
> Little home business and crochet hobby dont take the mind off it for long enough &#128514; guess we can do fall yardwork today &#128547;

THANKS HUN ...
ALSO ..can you share what supplements you took this cycle or anything you did differently


----------



## FTale

Hey ladies, I'm home from first day of training..lol And they said they'll call me back tomorrow if the other ladies like me. Its just a teacher for little ones who are almost 1 and up to 2. And they are short handed along with being a little stressed out but overall nice ladies.

I'm pooped and in intermittent pain. My left ovary keeps feeling like it has a pimple ready to pop. Not like ovulation pain at all. I wonder if I made a cyst. I'm scared but hoping its just nothing but after my crazy experience this weekend I could be wrong.

I guess I'll find out sooner or later.


OilyMaman: It depends on what time of day you ovulated. You have 24 hours for the egg to still survive. So if it was at 9pm and you can't bd till 7pm the next night you still have a chance. That's why ppl just bd like crazy day before, day of and day after, heck if you are using opk, I'd just keep doing it until my temp started to rise.

Taylork: Yeah, Opks are your best friend when you don't suffer from ovulation pain. I've noticed the target brand to be pretty crapping. Clearblue is pretty decent. I use to use Answer opks years ago but not sure if they make those or not but they were very good. I can't speak for any others though.


I do temp and right now my wake up temp is anywhere between 97.33 and 97.58 depending on if I had a restful night or not. I am not taking any special supplements just regular vitamins. Then I'll switch to prenatal. I found taking them before getting pregnant makes my calve muscles knot up really bad. Think its having too much iron in it or some thing. Not sure. Alos, I stay aways from vitamins containing Soy. I can't digest it very well, it causes my stool to turn green instantly.


----------



## OilyMamma

I have been taking a high quality multivitamin. A high quality probiotic. A high quality fish oil for my omega3, coQ10 and vitaminD.
I drink a whole food antioxidant drink each day, limit my caffiene intake and use tons of essential oils to keep my body balanced :)
Usually we dtd way more often during my fertile week BUT hubby was away and we only had yesterday to give it a shot. So we did. Not too hopeful but excited to see what happens :)


----------



## FTale

Hey all we can do is try right? :happydance:

I did not like my first day at work. I thought I was hired on permanent but come to find out it was just a few hours of trial work. I decided no way. I am not doing it. Way too stressful. Not enough staff and the quality of childcare provided is not what I expected. I spent most of my day trying to keep kids safe from choking on wood chips...really???

I told my husband I am just going to be a mommy. I'm 39 and I've worked all of my life and now I'm going to work for no pay..LOL at home but I'm looking forward to more laundry and dirty dishes. :dance:

He just laughed. OH and guess who is having vivid dreams.. My husband!!! What?? He said he woke up this morning from a dream where he was just walking around smoking. :huh: We don't smoke at all. He is straight laced and I'm allergic to smoke so I was like..'Hey, I'm the one who is suppose to be getting vivid dreams (I am but clearly not pregnant yet) He just laughed and said I don't know what is going on. He is usually a log sleeper. So to wake up with a dream on his mind is totally odd. I told him it was a sign of my future pregnancy driving him to smoke :haha:

Well, I'm so stressed out and tired from today that I am turning in early today. I just got my daughter to bed after grocery shopping with her for an hour right after picking her up from school, then dinner, homework, bathing...Ladies if I wasn't ttc I'd have a cold one of anything right now. :blush:

Alright, talk to y'll tomorrow.


----------



## TaylorK

Thanks very much for ur replies ladies 
I'm taking a high omega3 with dha a prenatal saw palmetto vitC baby asprin


----------



## FTale

Ladies I'm am feeling beat today. I tell you I don't think I sat down till I couldn't move anymore last night. Today I just want a hot bath and some ice cream. :)

What are you all up to this week?


----------



## TaylorK

I'm at home all week so I'm just on these threads trying to rest and trying to seduce Oh every other day ...loll which is working. I Need these babies..
Hope u get ur hot bath n ice cream hun lol 
Have you ovulated ?


----------



## TaylorK

Oily mamma...
HOW are you doing ...what are u up to as well


----------



## FTale

No hot bath or ice cream but I did have some home made mashed potatoes. Close enough.

I haven't Ovulated yet but I got a feeling its going to happen earlier than CD12. 
Come Friday night :sex: till Tuesday (he knows I'll be after him) :bunny:

I'll change my ticker as soon as I do ovulate though.


----------



## Disneylovers

Hi ladies, been knocked out with a yucky bug DS picked up from somewhere :( finally feeling a bit more human as AF leaves for hopefully a long time lol. Start opk testing this weekend! Here's hoping this bug stays away from hubby... although hubby mentioned that I had just got over a bad head cold the week before I got pregnant with DS, he says it's a sign lol

Hope you're all doing well


----------



## flyingduster

Hey guys, I'm CD 4 of my first cycle in 5years 8 months, sooooo, I don't actually know when I'll ovulate! i used to have like 32 day cycles before kids, so if it's the same I'm not due to O for another couple of weeks, but I'm temping and tracking symptoms and I managed to spot my first O the other week just by symptoms so I'm confident I can do it again and temping will hopefully confirm it.

June is winter here, and I'd love a winter baby! I adore knitting, so would love to bundle a newborn in woollens. Haha.


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> No hot bath or ice cream but I did have some home made mashed potatoes. Close enough.
> 
> I haven't Ovulated yet but I got a feeling its going to happen earlier than CD12.
> Come Friday night :sex: till Tuesday (he knows I'll be after him) :bunny:
> 
> I'll change my ticker as soon as I do ovulate though.

LOL...u get him girl... well here's what happened to me..Remember I said I'll be using the cheapies and when they darken up I'll be switching to the Clearblue digitals...after reviewing the cheapies I realized that all looked the same after they dried out..so I decided it was time to pop out the digital as I'm on CD 13 n the test lines are barely there...so I took a cheapies this morning n to no surprise negative took the digital with same urine sample n a big smiley face popped up...str8 pass flashing so I missed the high n went straight to peak... thoughts?


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> Hi ladies, been knocked out with a yucky bug DS picked up from somewhere :( finally feeling a bit more human as AF leaves for hopefully a long time lol. Start opk testing this weekend! Here's hoping this bug stays away from hubby... although hubby mentioned that I had just got over a bad head cold the week before I got pregnant with DS, he says it's a sign lol
> 
> Hope you're all doing well

Welcome back hun ..glad to know ur naked not having signs lol ...


----------



## TaylorK

flyingduster said:


> Hey guys, I'm CD 4 of my first cycle in 5years 8 months, sooooo, I don't actually know when I'll ovulate! i used to have like 32 day cycles before kids, so if it's the same I'm not due to O for another couple of weeks, but I'm temping and tracking symptoms and I managed to spot my first O the other week just by symptoms so I'm confident I can do it again and temping will hopefully confirm it.
> 
> June is winter here, and I'd love a winter baby! I adore knitting, so would love to bundle a newborn in woollens. Haha.

Welcome flyingduster 
Hope tempting goes well this cycle...
Will you be doing ovulation test?


----------



## Disneylovers

Naked bwahahahahaha, I'm finally over the fever so clothed ;)

Welcome flying duster! I stuck at temping, I never get the same time so ff hates me on the times being inconsistent (plus the whole mouth breathing when you've got a cold throws it off). My baby group from DS were sweet, one of the girls sent me some digital ovulation tests to use alongside the Internet cheapies. Need to find something sweet for her babies in return because I always have lines on opks all through the month, they do turn super dark when my lh surge kicks in though, reassurance helps no end.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi all. Update on me. I have an appt set to get new patient status to hopefully get my nexplanon removed. The appt is sept 16th and they said Dr may take out that day so if they do I'll still have a chance at a June baby but if I cant have out that day I'll be moving to July baby.


----------



## OilyMamma

TaylorK said:


> Oily mamma...
> HOW are you doing ...what are u up to as well

Sorry guys. Been working my butt off trying to get the farm and gardens ready for fall/winter. Its a ton of work. Plus working my home business and caring for my almost 4 year old. In the evenings ive been crocheting christmas presents lol.
I decided this evening id take some time to HOPEFULLY catch up on whats going on with all you lovely ladies &#128514;


----------



## OilyMamma

bbygurl719 said:


> Hi all. Update on me. I have an appt set to get new patient status to hopefully get my nexplanon removed. The appt is sept 16th and they said Dr may take out that day so if they do I'll still have a chance at a June baby but if I cant have out that day I'll be moving to July baby.

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Disneylovers

Hope your appointment goes well bbygurl719! 

That sounds like a lot of work oilymamma, I still haven't gotten back to doing my art from home since having DS because he's a ball of energy all day long, Barely get housework done... and then I can't use any of the sealants when ttc in case I do get pregnant (I paint custom vinyl figures), we don't have anywhere outside to store them so would have to bring them inside but the fumes are strong and linger... we would have to wear aspirators all day long ha! 

I want to get back to sculpting my own little bits and bobs someday... after babies though


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> Naked bwahahahahaha, I'm finally over the fever so clothed ;)
> 
> Welcome flying duster! I stuck at temping, I never get the same time so ff hates me on the times being inconsistent (plus the whole mouth breathing when you've got a cold throws it off). My baby group from DS were sweet, one of the girls sent me some digital ovulation tests to use alongside the Internet cheapies. Need to find something sweet for her babies in return because I always have lines on opks all through the month, they do turn super dark when my lh surge kicks in though, reassurance helps no end.

LOL lol idk what I was typing.. I meant glad to know ur OK and Having Signs...idk how naked got in lol


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> Hope your appointment goes well bbygurl719!
> 
> That sounds like a lot of work oilymamma, I still haven't gotten back to doing my art from home since having DS because he's a ball of energy all day long, Barely get housework done... and then I can't use any of the sealants when ttc in case I do get pregnant (I paint custom vinyl figures), we don't have anywhere outside to store them so would have to bring them inside but the fumes are strong and linger... we would have to wear aspirators all day long ha!
> 
> I want to get back to sculpting my own little bits and bobs someday... after babies though

 When u say vinyl figures do u mean reborns?..


----------



## flyingduster

TaylorK said:


> Welcome flyingduster
> Hope tempting goes well this cycle...
> Will you be doing ovulation test?

No, we don't have super cheap stuff here, and we have a very low income so it's waaaaay down the list of priorities to buy them! I've never used them and had no problems before.





Disneylovers said:


> Welcome flying duster! I stuck at temping, I never get the same time so ff hates me on the times being inconsistent (plus the whole mouth breathing when you've got a cold throws it off).



Temping may be interesting for me too, cos I bed share and still breastfeed through the night with my youngest, so I have broken sleep and it won't be consistent as to the time I take it. But I'm gonna give it a go anyway. Once AF has gone I'll temp internally for a more accurate measure. I temped for my first, but of course had no other kids and had a job so had a consistent start of my day!! Now it's all over, so we shall see.

FD


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Hi ladies, been knocked out with a yucky bug DS picked up from somewhere :( finally feeling a bit more human as AF leaves for hopefully a long time lol. Start opk testing this weekend! Here's hoping this bug stays away from hubby... although hubby mentioned that I had just got over a bad head cold the week before I got pregnant with DS, he says it's a sign lol
> 
> Hope you're all doing well

Its that time of year. I hope you are feeling better and that it stays far far away from you guys while you ttc. Is your DS feeling any better? I kid you not its like they give it to us and its much worse than what they originally had and then they are just fine...lol 

I'm thinking about doing opks this weekend though I hadn't planned on it. I'm just spotting longer than usual so I might.


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Hey guys, I'm CD 4 of my first cycle in 5years 8 months, sooooo, I don't actually know when I'll ovulate! i used to have like 32 day cycles before kids, so if it's the same I'm not due to O for another couple of weeks, but I'm temping and tracking symptoms and I managed to spot my first O the other week just by symptoms so I'm confident I can do it again and temping will hopefully confirm it.
> 
> June is winter here, and I'd love a winter baby! I adore knitting, so would love to bundle a newborn in woollens. Haha.

:happydance: Welcome Flyingduster!!:happydance:

Thank you for joining us!

Awww.. a winter baby! Yes, that would be perfect, blankets gallore..haha. My sis-in-law is a fab crochet mom and if she knew I was ttc I'd be covered in everything she knew how to make right now.

So do you ovulate good on your own? Did you take bc ? I was on depo for two months and those treatments lasted well over a year. I did not like it. Was so happy to get my cycle and my body back....eeek.


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> No hot bath or ice cream but I did have some home made mashed potatoes. Close enough.
> 
> I haven't Ovulated yet but I got a feeling its going to happen earlier than CD12.
> Come Friday night :sex: till Tuesday (he knows I'll be after him) :bunny:
> 
> I'll change my ticker as soon as I do ovulate though.
> 
> LOL...u get him girl... well here's what happened to me..Remember I said I'll be using the cheapies and when they darken up I'll be switching to the Clearblue digitals...after reviewing the cheapies I realized that all looked the same after they dried out..so I decided it was time to pop out the digital as I'm on CD 13 n the test lines are barely there...so I took a cheapies this morning n to no surprise negative took the digital with same urine sample n a big smiley face popped up...str8 pass flashing so I missed the high n went straight to peak... thoughts?Click to expand...

Oh, my!! Get on with it then, Taylor!! Just do it!! You haven't missed anything unless you do nothing..hahah. Those rotten cheapies thought, man. How is your cm? I'll be using Preseed as my cm is always hostile.


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Hi all. Update on me. I have an appt set to get new patient status to hopefully get my nexplanon removed. The appt is sept 16th and they said Dr may take out that day so if they do I'll still have a chance at a June baby but if I cant have out that day I'll be moving to July baby.


Hey, bbgurl!! You know what, June or July...meh, stay with us no matter what. Just praying for a safe appointment and for your body to get to a healthy ttc state. You've got to be excited to be ttc again. I know I am.:hugs:


----------



## FTale

We must be in different time zones...lol. I felt like I woke up to a posting bananza..haha.. LOVE IT!! 

Disney and Oily: I wish I could find some thing at home to do to help with income but I'm so hesitant with everything. I want am a writer and an artist but I procrastinate like I invented the word.

I'd love to see some of your works. I have an idea for a book line. My husband and I joked about it because of one of my daughter's habits. She is so forgetful. I will see what I can do to get some thing small together before the month is out. 

Meanwhile, I did go and get some FRER Opks (SO EXPENSIVE never again) this morning. My husband is probably going to give me the look of death for using our 'emergency card' for opk sticks. But hey, I needed baby wipes too. :blush:

It is NOT positive but darker than I would have thought at Cd6 (click to see bigger pic)

https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/th_IMG_20160908_083637_zpsu9ae2vcm.jpg

But I am still spotting so I don't know what is going on. My temp was 97.58 last two days and only 97.33 this morning. I feel my right ovary pinching a bit but I have not had the horrible ovulation pains, so the opk is right at being negative.

It is too early to be going loco over anything. I need to go clean some thing to get my mind off of my body for a spell. :laundry:


----------



## Lyo28

Do you mind if I join in?
Cycle 2 of ttc my 4th. Had planned not to bother with ovulation testing this month but bought some today.

I have mostly 27 days cycles and ovulate on cd 14. But they range from 26 to 28. On cd 9 today and going to start testing tomorrow. 

Good luck to everyone this month.


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Do you mind if I join in?
> Cycle 2 of ttc my 4th. Had planned not to bother with ovulation testing this month but bought some today.
> 
> I have mostly 27 days cycles and ovulate on cd 14. But they range from 26 to 28. On cd 9 today and going to start testing tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this month.

:happydance:Welcome Lyo28 :happydance:

Join in!! 

You are just in time for opk testing..lol. I remember in my younger days when I would ewcm for days now I have only one day then bam, I ovulate. So opks are kind of my friend now if I can afford them.


----------



## Lyo28

Thanks ftale. Yes I remember ttc my first anday even though it took a while and a miscarriage along the way I always had days of ecwm that made it very obvious I was ovulating. Now not so much. Last month had none at all. I seem to be getting some already this month so fingers crossed!

Just saw your opk and mine look like that every day until I get a sudden positive. I love the smiley face ones but so expensive just can't justify it!


----------



## OilyMamma

FTale said:


> We must be in different time zones...lol. I felt like I woke up to a posting bananza..haha.. LOVE IT!!
> 
> Disney and Oily: I wish I could find some thing at home to do to help with income but I'm so hesitant with everything. I want am a writer and an artist but I procrastinate like I invented the word.
> 
> I'd love to see some of your works. I have an idea for a book line. My husband and I joked about it because of one of my daughter's habits. She is so forgetful. I will see what I can do to get some thing small together before the month is out.
> 
> Meanwhile, I did go and get some FRER Opks (SO EXPENSIVE never again) this morning. My husband is probably going to give me the look of death for using our 'emergency card' for opk sticks. But hey, I needed baby wipes too. :blush:
> 
> It is NOT positive but darker than I would have thought at Cd6 (click to see bigger pic)
> 
> https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/th_IMG_20160908_083637_zpsu9ae2vcm.jpg
> 
> But I am still spotting so I don't know what is going on. My temp was 97.58 last two days and only 97.33 this morning. I feel my right ovary pinching a bit but I have not had the horrible ovulation pains, so the opk is right at being negative.
> 
> It is too early to be going loco over anything. I need to go clean some thing to get my mind off of my body for a spell. :laundry:

Lol. I cleaned like crazy yesterday and doing more yardwork/farmwork today to keep my mind sane.

My little business was accidental. I found a product i fell in love with, a product that changed my life in such an amazing way that i could not help but tell everyone. And because i told people i now make a residual income and dont have to work if i dont want to. I love getting paid while being a sahm.


----------



## OilyMamma

Lyo28 said:


> Do you mind if I join in?
> Cycle 2 of ttc my 4th. Had planned not to bother with ovulation testing this month but bought some today.
> 
> I have mostly 27 days cycles and ovulate on cd 14. But they range from 26 to 28. On cd 9 today and going to start testing tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this month.


WELCOME!! wishing you luck!


----------



## OilyMamma

I have never used an OPK. Or did any kind of ovulation prediction.
With our son i went by calendar. Calculated ovulation from last day of af.. got pregnant first cycle ttc.
This time we decided to ttc in july so august was cycle 1 and this is cycle 2. I cant say we are really trying all that hard as something always comes up and we end up dtd 1 or 2x a cycle.lol. this time it was 1dpo and last month was on the last day of ovulation only.
Not too hopeful about this month having any luck. But next cycle will be busy and we will actually be trying so alot of dtd. Lol


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTale said:
> 
> 
> No hot bath or ice cream but I did have some home made mashed potatoes. Close enough.
> 
> I haven't Ovulated yet but I got a feeling its going to happen earlier than CD12.
> Come Friday night :sex: till Tuesday (he knows I'll be after him) :bunny:
> 
> I'll change my ticker as soon as I do ovulate though.
> 
> LOL...u get him girl... well here's what happened to me..Remember I said I'll be using the cheapies and when they darken up I'll be switching to the Clearblue digitals...after reviewing the cheapies I realized that all looked the same after they dried out..so I decided it was time to pop out the digital as I'm on CD 13 n the test lines are barely there...so I took a cheapies this morning n to no surprise negative took the digital with same urine sample n a big smiley face popped up...str8 pass flashing so I missed the high n went straight to peak... thoughts?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my!! Get on with it then, Taylor!! Just do it!! You haven't missed anything unless you do nothing..hahah. Those rotten cheapies thought, man. How is your cm? I'll be using Preseed as my cm is always hostile.Click to expand...

Girllll...you know I've been running hubby around since CD 7 til noww..lol I think he Secretly Loves It..I can't help saying that lol ...I'm going to take another 1 as I have other monitors and the smiley is still on the one I tested with yesterday ..
As for Cm ..Tmi..it's ewcm and creamy mixed almost my entire cycle...them it's more sticky and creamy rite b4 AF..sorry if I gross you...lol we grown here right lol 
P.s you girls probably already read my signature and know in nowhere near 35 lol Im 23 &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;but I love it here, love that everyone is active n I love u gals already...
Fingers crossed Happy O Testing...
GLAD to everyone Babydust
Also I can donate some smiley face test lol As hubby wud say 'I have them by the case' lol don't think I'll be using all expecially if I get pregnant this cycle..So if you have a PO box and comfortable with the idea let me know
Oilymamma..I can't find anything to keep me busy I need an activity. Lol 
Flyingduster ...I can send you some of the cheapies also if you like ...I know how it goes ...nothing cheap in barbados either girl ...that's where I live ...
WELCOME LYO28


----------



## Lyo28

Thanks for the welcome ladies. 
Oily mamma I don't know why I'm even using opks. I know when I ovulate but it's like a compulsion I need to know when it's happening! 

Wow taylork you are so young. So many babies ahead of you &#128512;. 

I'm just gone 34 ano hoping I won't be trying too long this time. But cycle 2 and I'm already losing patience which isn't good.


----------



## Disneylovers

TaylorK said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Hope your appointment goes well bbygurl719!
> 
> That sounds like a lot of work oilymamma, I still haven't gotten back to doing my art from home since having DS because he's a ball of energy all day long, Barely get housework done... and then I can't use any of the sealants when ttc in case I do get pregnant (I paint custom vinyl figures), we don't have anywhere outside to store them so would have to bring them inside but the fumes are strong and linger... we would have to wear aspirators all day long ha!
> 
> I want to get back to sculpting my own little bits and bobs someday... after babies though
> 
> When u say vinyl figures do u mean reborns?..Click to expand...

No, vinylmations, pop vinyls etc. Tbh I kind of fell out of love with painting them, I love sculpting little animals still though


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, been knocked out with a yucky bug DS picked up from somewhere :( finally feeling a bit more human as AF leaves for hopefully a long time lol. Start opk testing this weekend! Here's hoping this bug stays away from hubby... although hubby mentioned that I had just got over a bad head cold the week before I got pregnant with DS, he says it's a sign lol
> 
> Hope you're all doing well
> 
> Its that time of year. I hope you are feeling better and that it stays far far away from you guys while you ttc. Is your DS feeling any better? I kid you not its like they give it to us and its much worse than what they originally had and then they are just fine...lol
> 
> I'm thinking about doing opks this weekend though I hadn't planned on it. I'm just spotting longer than usual so I might.Click to expand...

He's still got a nasty cough, started with throwing up on Saturday night and progressed to a full blown head cold the next morning. I caught it from him on Monday after he spent the 3 nights in our bed, well he traded with hubby (spare bed is in DS room)... three nights of him sleeping on my chest pretty much so every cough and sneeze had direct hits to my face lol. He's got a bit of a poorly kidney so picks up all the bugs and whenever AF is around in seem to catch more from him than when it's just him sick and no AF, weird! 

I've been able to take Tylenol severe head cold stuff so mine has shifted faster and we're at about the same stage, tickly cough and sneezing but no more mucous. Hubby didn't laugh at me saying the only mucous I wanted to see was EWCM hahaha!

At least it's well before O and the bed invader is back to his own room at night again. Now to blitz rooms and strip the beds tomorrow and hopefully be past this by the weekend.


----------



## TaylorK

Lyo28 said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies.
> Oily mamma I don't know why I'm even using opks. I know when I ovulate but it's like a compulsion I need to know when it's happening!
> 
> Wow taylork you are so young. So many babies ahead of you &#55357;&#56832;.
> 
> I'm just gone 34 ano hoping I won't be trying too long this time. But cycle 2 and I'm already losing patience which isn't good.

HAHA I KNOW RITEEE!.. I only want 1 baby tho hopefully and I need it nowwwww!!! 
Disneylovers im glad to hear you and ur baby are feeling better :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FTale

"Hubby didn't laugh at me saying the only mucous I wanted to see was EWCM hahaha!"



Oh, my gosh, that had me laughing. I can just picture him looking not impressed..hahahah. My husband thinks I'm bonkers and mostly laughs at me in general with all the ewcm , opks, and tests. He just doesn't get it. Yet, he doesn't question me as long as I am not doing anything too crazy, (yet.. :winkwink: )

TaylorK: So wonderful of you to offer up your opks. I think some time ago when I was on tww I think they had a trading section for that. Not sure about this site as its my first time on here.

I'm so tired. I want to do more personals but today was long and hot. I just got my little to bed late again. She had her evening of gymnastics. So proud of her for trying. Anyway, that meant late bath, homework, dinner...woooo. I could eat my pillow. And I think I shall.

Will catch you all in the morning. Keep posting, I like reading your posts like the morning paper :haha: :hugs:


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> "Hubby didn't laugh at me saying the only mucous I wanted to see was EWCM hahaha!"
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my gosh, that had me laughing. I can just picture him looking not impressed..hahahah. My husband thinks I'm bonkers and mostly laughs at me in general with all the ewcm , opks, and tests. He just doesn't get it. Yet, he doesn't question me as long as I am not doing anything too crazy, (yet.. :winkwink: )
> 
> TaylorK: So wonderful of you to offer up your opks. I think some time ago when I was on tww I think they had a trading section for that. Not sure about this site as its my first time on here.
> 
> I'm so tired. I want to do more personals but today was long and hot. I just got my little to bed late again. She had her evening of gymnastics. So proud of her for trying. Anyway, that meant late bath, homework, dinner...woooo. I could eat my pillow. And I think I shall.
> 
> Will catch you all in the morning. Keep posting, I like reading your posts like the morning paper :haha: :hugs:

I'm guessing were the only ones in the same time zone lol 
But u do get ur well deserved rest n we will catch up definitely 
Night


----------



## Disneylovers

So where is everyone from on that note? The mobile site doesn't show info on the side of posts like the desktop site does.

Me, I'm from the UK but moved to California in June 2008, married to hubby 2 months later (we'd known each other since 2005).

FTALE, hubby is more on the just tell me when, I don't need to know details, just that I need to get better


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> So where is everyone from on that note? The mobile site doesn't show info on the side of posts like the desktop site does.
> 
> Me, I'm from the UK but moved to California in June 2008, married to hubby 2 months later (we'd known each other since 2005).
> 
> FTALE, hubby is more on the just tell me when, I don't need to know details, just that I need to get better

I'm from barbados..I've known OH since I was 16 I'm 23 now married 2 yrs trying for about 8 months never had a BFP Ever Ever ever


----------



## flyingduster

FTale said:


> So do you ovulate good on your own? Did you take bc ? I was on depo for two months and those treatments lasted well over a year. I did not like it. Was so happy to get my cycle and my body back....eeek.

Yep well I seem to anyway!! I had depo shots when with my ex but stopped them when we split and never did any more with my now-husband. I'll never go back on depo though either!
With my first, we were TTC for four months, I was temping for the last two I think, and then got pregnant.
I then didn't have any cycle at all until I had O signs two weeks after my son turned two, but it never became AF and sure enough, I had a BFP! So then I had my second baby, and I've again had no cycle at all this whole time, until three weeks after my youngest turned two when I had O symptoms again, and sure enough 12 days later AF arrived! So! It does appear I O perfectly fine, and I was able to spot it by symptoms with no OPKs.



TaylorK said:


> Flyingduster ...I can send you some of the cheapies also if you like ...I know how it goes ...nothing cheap in barbados either girl ...that's where I live ...
> WELCOME LYO28

Taylor, that is so kind!!! But shipping to me is a killer, so it's ok!! 



Disneylovers said:


> So where is everyone from on that note? The mobile site doesn't show info on the side of posts like the desktop site does.

I am from New Zealand! I'm used to being in the opposite time zone to most forum users online. Lol. I've lived here my whole life and adore it.


AFM, my flow has eased right off now so AF is on her way OUT! Woot. Once she is gone I will temp vaginally, cos oral temping is so erratic and I already have broken sleep to make it erratic as it is so need it to be as set as I can get it. Haha!!


----------



## Buttons_01

Hiya Ladies&#9786;&#65039;.. Please may I join in?? .. Me And OH aren't actively trying, kinda NTNP. I already have a Little boy who is 2 years old and we have spoken about having another for quite some time now. According to my ticker, I'm due to ovulate tomorrow but I feel I've already ovulated .. Who knows, we DTD on the 5th, 7th and last night so here's hoping. I doubt I will end up pregnant on this cycle as it took 1 and a half year to catch with my son. Baby dust to you all


----------



## TaylorK

Buttons_01 said:


> Hiya Ladies&#9786;&#65039;.. Please may I join in?? .. Me And OH aren't actively trying, kinda NTNP. I already have a Little boy who is 2 years old and we have spoken about having another for quite some time now. According to my ticker, I'm due to ovulate tomorrow but I feel I've already ovulated .. Who knows, we DTD on the 5th, 7th and last night so here's hoping. I doubt I will end up pregnant on this cycle as it took 1 and a half year to catch with my son. Baby dust to you all

Hey hun sure you can 
WELCOME!:hugs:


----------



## TaylorK

flyingduster said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> So do you ovulate good on your own? Did you take bc ? I was on depo for two months and those treatments lasted well over a year. I did not like it. Was so happy to get my cycle and my body back....eeek.
> 
> Yep well I seem to anyway!! I had depo shots when with my ex but stopped them when we split and never did any more with my now-husband. I'll never go back on depo though either!
> With my first, we were TTC for four months, I was temping for the last two I think, and then got pregnant.
> I then didn't have any cycle at all until I had O signs two weeks after my son turned two, but it never became AF and sure enough, I had a BFP! So then I had my second baby, and I've again had no cycle at all this whole time, until three weeks after my youngest turned two when I had O symptoms again, and sure enough 12 days later AF arrived! So! It does appear I O perfectly fine, and I was able to spot it by symptoms with no OPKs.
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> Flyingduster ...I can send you some of the cheapies also if you like ...I know how it goes ...nothing cheap in barbados either girl ...that's where I live ...
> WELCOME LYO28Click to expand...
> 
> Taylor, that is so kind!!! But shipping to me is a killer, so it's ok!!
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> So where is everyone from on that note? The mobile site doesn't show info on the side of posts like the desktop site does.Click to expand...
> 
> I am from New Zealand! I'm used to being in the opposite time zone to most forum users online. Lol. I've lived here my whole life and adore it.
> 
> 
> AFM, my flow has eased right off now so AF is on her way OUT! Woot. Once she is gone I will temp vaginally, cos oral temping is so erratic and I already have broken sleep to make it erratic as it is so need it to be as set as I can get it. Haha!!Click to expand...

If you're sure... money isn't generally an issue...
Also I had a peak on CD 13 n an empty circle on CD 14 so I barely caught my peak


----------



## FTale

Welcome Buttons

Sorry all the site us giving me unwanted downloads to my computer when using chrome and to my cell. Ie is too slow. I may be missing for a bit till I get my devices clean and a new browser set up.

Hold down the Fort for me :)


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> Welcome Buttons
> 
> Sorry all the site us giving me unwanted downloads to my computer when using chrome and to my cell. Ie is too slow. I may be missing for a bit till I get my devices clean and a new browser set up.
> 
> Hold down the Fort for me :)

Oh shucks...we will :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm from Florida.


----------



## Disneylovers

Welcome Buttons!

Hope you get things sorted FTale, tech issues can be so annoying!

AFM, I was feeling so much better last night only to be woken at the crack of dawn by DS poking my face and coughing up a storm, why these coughs have to linger so long I don't know but waking up before the sun is not my idea of a good start to the day hahaha, I think I may have a temper tantrum worse than my 2yr old if any more stupid stuff happens today - there's construction going on for new apartments across the street, they are allowed to start at 7am, so they do... 5 weeks of this and I am over it! I want quiet lol! DS used to sleep in till 8am at least, they have one tired and cranky mumma after them, they get here at 6.30 and clank stuff around before they start work (days like this I wished I liked coffee, oh wait I gave up caffeinated drinks already)


----------



## OilyMamma

I am from Alberta, Canada
Known my hubby since we were 10yrs old. Got together 12 years ago. Not married. Engaged for 9 years though lol no plans to have a formal wedding. We will elope one day.
I have a 4yr old son currently ttc #2 on cycle 2. 
Im a work from home mom and love every min of it.

Last night had the craziest vivid dream! Ugh all about making my son miss his own bday party because i wanted to smoke where no one could see. Wtf. (I have recently quit smoking AGAIN) LOL
I woke up pretty upset over it this am


----------



## BabyBluess01

Buttons_01 said:


> Hiya Ladies&#9786;&#65039;.. Please may I join in?? .. Me And OH aren't actively trying, kinda NTNP. I already have a Little boy who is 2 years old and we have spoken about having another for quite some time now. According to my ticker, I'm due to ovulate tomorrow but I feel I've already ovulated .. Who knows, we DTD on the 5th, 7th and last night so here's hoping. I doubt I will end up pregnant on this cycle as it took 1 and a half year to catch with my son. Baby dust to you all


Hiya ladies.. I've had to make a new account as I tried to change my email address and put in a wrong one and couldn't activate the change, so here I am as BabyBluess01 instead. Thank you for letting me join you all


----------



## TaylorK

BabyBluess01 said:


> Buttons_01 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies&#9786;&#65039;.. Please may I join in?? .. Me And OH aren't actively trying, kinda NTNP. I already have a Little boy who is 2 years old and we have spoken about having another for quite some time now. According to my ticker, I'm due to ovulate tomorrow but I feel I've already ovulated .. Who knows, we DTD on the 5th, 7th and last night so here's hoping. I doubt I will end up pregnant on this cycle as it took 1 and a half year to catch with my son. Baby dust to you all
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies.. I've had to make a new account as I tried to change my email address and put in a wrong one and couldn't activate the change, so here I am as BabyBluess01 instead. Thank you for letting me join you allClick to expand...

LOL its probably weird ...it's like I'm following u FYI I'm not lol :hugs:


----------



## OhHappyZ

May I join? Af just left, and I hope not to see her again for at least 9 months. I'm on my 5th cycle ttc. It would be our first. Just moved in with the mil to help save more money while our house is being built. Hope it doesn't add more stress to ttc although I tend to be loud and the walls are awful thin...


----------



## TaylorK

OhHappyZ said:


> May I join? Af just left, and I hope not to see her again for at least 9 months. I'm on my 5th cycle ttc. It would be our first. Just moved in with the mil to help save more money while our house is being built. Hope it doesn't add more stress to ttc although I tend to be loud and the walls are awful thin...

LOL I hear you girl
WELCOME HUN


----------



## Lyo28

Just wondering what day you all count as day 1. I started my last af at about 8 or 9 at night so counted the following day as day 1. But I feel like I might be a day further ahead based on cm. Google gives conflicting answers


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Welcome Buttons!
> 
> Hope you get things sorted FTale, tech issues can be so annoying!
> 
> AFM, I was feeling so much better last night only to be woken at the crack of dawn by DS poking my face and coughing up a storm, why these coughs have to linger so long I don't know but waking up before the sun is not my idea of a good start to the day hahaha, I think I may have a temper tantrum worse than my 2yr old if any more stupid stuff happens today - there's construction going on for new apartments across the street, they are allowed to start at 7am, so they do... 5 weeks of this and I am over it! I want quiet lol! DS used to sleep in till 8am at least, they have one tired and cranky mumma after them, they get here at 6.30 and clank stuff around before they start work (days like this I wished I liked coffee, oh wait I gave up caffeinated drinks already)

Oh boy, I really hope you don't get sick all over again. :( But its like you know when they do that 'cough' right into your mouth, its going to happen. I'm giggling to myself because my daughter is 6 now and every fall she seems to get sick. And while I'm taking care of her she always does the one cough into my face and I just know I'm next. 

I'm sorry about all the construction. I thought the road construction they have here is bad but all that noise when you want more sleep ain't pretty. I'll take road construction. :blush:



OilyMamma said:


> I am from Alberta, Canada
> Known my hubby since we were 10yrs old. Got together 12 years ago. Not married. Engaged for 9 years though lol no plans to have a formal wedding. We will elope one day.
> I have a 4yr old son currently ttc #2 on cycle 2.
> Im a work from home mom and love every min of it.
> 
> Last night had the craziest vivid dream! Ugh all about making my son miss his own bday party because i wanted to smoke where no one could see. Wtf. (I have recently quit smoking AGAIN) LOL
> I woke up pretty upset over it this am

You and my hubby with the smoking dreams!! This is a good sign for sure.



BabyBluess01 said:


> Buttons_01 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies&#9786;&#65039;.. Please may I join in?? .. Me And OH aren't actively trying, kinda NTNP. I already have a Little boy who is 2 years old and we have spoken about having another for quite some time now. According to my ticker, I'm due to ovulate tomorrow but I feel I've already ovulated .. Who knows, we DTD on the 5th, 7th and last night so here's hoping. I doubt I will end up pregnant on this cycle as it took 1 and a half year to catch with my son. Baby dust to you all
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies.. I've had to make a new account as I tried to change my email address and put in a wrong one and couldn't activate the change, so here I am as BabyBluess01 instead. Thank you for letting me join you allClick to expand...

Hey, Babyblue!! Thanks for the heads up. I'm so dingy today I had to stare at he post for a bit then I was like OHHHHH...its buttons..lol



OhHappyZ said:


> May I join? Af just left, and I hope not to see her again for at least 9 months. I'm on my 5th cycle ttc. It would be our first. Just moved in with the mil to help save more money while our house is being built. Hope it doesn't add more stress to ttc although I tend to be loud and the walls are awful thin...

:happydance::happydance:Welcome OhHappy 

My sis and her fiance live with his parents till they can save up some for their house. I hope it doesn't put a strain on ttc. I guess it depends on your relationship also. Well, I hope our little group can keep you motivated regardless :happydance:



Lyo28 said:


> Just wondering what day you all count as day 1. I started my last af at about 8 or 9 at night so counted the following day as day 1. But I feel like I might be a day further ahead based on cm. Google gives conflicting answers

I just count the day I start spotting or a light bleed as day one no matter what Fertility Friend will mess you up and not count the spotting as day one which I think is wrong. If you are spotting, your lining is breaking down essentially so its AF in my book. So, even if its 9 at night just go ahead and count it as day one or you will get stuck in semantics or 1dpo starting 7pm at night..and so on. Make sense :coffee: (missing coffee so bad, I'm pretending with hot water)


Hi Everyone!! :flower: I live in Georgia.

I'm back after hubby put anti virus or ad blocking software on my computer.

And guess what?? EWCM and an almost positive opk today at CD8. I had this feeling I'd ovulate stupid early. Last cycle I had one day of ewcm then the next day bam - ovulated. But before I even noticed I had ewcm I decided to give the hubby a lil morning 'treat' (can we say that? guess we'll find out) Anyway, I wasted the goods!!! I didn't know I had fertile cm just waiting on passengers!! :growlmad:

Now we are like, seriously? Last cycle we missed O day because we were too tired, this time I waste the goods...now what?? We are laughing at ourselves because we know how much we want this baby...me more so because I'm kissing 40 here. Can't afford to stress as things happen as they will for a purpose you know? There is still a good 24 to 37 hour window for us to catch the egg. Luckily I can feel ovulation pain (back pain last 2 days and ovary ache now). Meh, I didn't want to wait for a Tuesday ovulation anyway. He is a log before and after work...:sleep:

Ok, I've got lots of energy for a change so we are going to get out and go walking some where. I'll catch ya'll later And sorry if I forgot anyone!! :hugs::dust:


----------



## Lyo28

Just a quick question before I catch up with everyone later when I have time. Is this opk positive
 



Attached Files:







20160910_160814-1.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lyo28

I'm never getting this brand again as I find them confusing.


----------



## TaylorK

Lyo28 said:


> I'm never getting this brand again as I find them confusing.

HI hun ..Cd1 should always be the first day of a full flow...so if u spotted for 2 days not then u have full on bleed on day 3 then that is when u Cd1 begins..hope that isn't too confusing..
Also the opk is not quite positive yet keet testing ur getting there GL


----------



## BabyBluess01

Hahah ..it's okay TaylorK and FTale :haha:

Apparently I ovulate today.. Hopefully we can DTD tonight :winkwink:


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Just a quick question before I catch up with everyone later when I have time. Is this opk positive

That looks like the target brand. I have the worse time with them. The one dark strip looks like you are getting very close. I'd say bd every other day just to be for sure. hth


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question before I catch up with everyone later when I have time. Is this opk positive
> 
> That looks like the target brand. I have the worse time with them. The one dark strip looks like you are getting very close. I'd say bd every other day just to be for sure. hthClick to expand...

Hey how are you...where are you at in ur cycle now?


----------



## TaylorK

BabyBluess01 said:


> Hahah ..it's okay TaylorK and FTale :haha:
> 
> Apparently I ovulate today.. Hopefully we can DTD tonight :winkwink:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FTale

Where am I in my cycle? Cd8 but my guess is I'll be ovulating tomorrow. Only ever ovulated on CD 9 once and that was years ago.


----------



## NewBeginning

Hi all! 
Late to the party but I'd like to join in. Hubby and I are trying for our second. Our first is 19 months and we're hoping for a June baby. I'm currently on cd 16 and now in the tww. I O'd on cd 14 and we bd'd that night and two nights prior. We were a little lazy this time lol. Hopefully that'll be enough to get a bfp though! 

I'm 33 and from California :)


----------



## flyingduster

Hey all, sorry I've been busy away and there are too many pages for me to catch up now! Lol. But welcome to the new ones!! God luck to those who are or have ovulated too!!!

AFM, it's barely spotting now at 9am so I expect by the end of the day it'll be gone and I'm classing AF as gone! Onwaaaaaards! CD 7 now for me, I used to have 32 cycles so am not expecting O till next week, but I'm temping and will track symptoms anyway.


----------



## TaylorK

NewBeginning said:


> Hi all!
> Late to the party but I'd like to join in. Hubby and I are trying for our second. Our first is 19 months and we're hoping for a June baby. I'm currently on cd 16 and now in the tww. I O'd on cd 14 and we bd'd that night and two nights prior. We were a little lazy this time lol. Hopefully that'll be enough to get a bfp though!
> 
> I'm 33 and from California :)

Welcome will keep finger crossedfor you...:hugs:


----------



## FTale

NewBeginning said:


> Hi all!
> Late to the party but I'd like to join in. Hubby and I are trying for our second. Our first is 19 months and we're hoping for a June baby. I'm currently on cd 16 and now in the tww. I O'd on cd 14 and we bd'd that night and two nights prior. We were a little lazy this time lol. Hopefully that'll be enough to get a bfp though!
> 
> I'm 33 and from California :)

:happydance:Welcome NewBeginning:happydance:

Looking forward to joining you in the tww soon. I forget how many of us are in tww yet. I should start a listing in my original post with where everyone is in there cycle.


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Hey all, sorry I've been busy away and there are too many pages for me to catch up now! Lol. But welcome to the new ones!! God luck to those who are or have ovulated too!!!
> 
> AFM, it's barely spotting now at 9am so I expect by the end of the day it'll be gone and I'm classing AF as gone! Onwaaaaaards! CD 7 now for me, I used to have 32 cycles so am not expecting O till next week, but I'm temping and will track symptoms anyway.

YAY!! Good riddens :witch:


----------



## Disneylovers

Welcome back FTale, and yay flyingduster good riddance to AF fir a long time hopefully!

Afm: Start opks tomorrow, probably won't o until the 21st or 22nd at the earliest but want to make sureit don't miss if it's a short cycle. Cold is finally on its way or for me but not for DS, ran out of Highlands natural cough syrup so have been tricking him with a bit of water in the plunger/syringe. I swear the stuff only have him a placebo effect anyway (we use baby vicks mostly) he is down to mostly a nighttime cough, it better be gone before next week or ttc will be interesting with having to go settle him before he comes crying into our room... tidbit for you, don't put together a king bed in a small room with the bedroom door open, or door is permanently open lol. Some day I'll just take it off its hinges and put it back up closed. Maybe that should be my project for tomorrow? DS is 2 and a half and has always had a breakdown if the doors are closed and he can't get in/out so we left it until now, but privacy needed if we dtd on nights hubby needs to be up early the next morning (like he gets up at 3am!)


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> NewBeginning said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> Late to the party but I'd like to join in. Hubby and I are trying for our second. Our first is 19 months and we're hoping for a June baby. I'm currently on cd 16 and now in the tww. I O'd on cd 14 and we bd'd that night and two nights prior. We were a little lazy this time lol. Hopefully that'll be enough to get a bfp though!
> 
> I'm 33 and from California :)
> 
> :happydance:Welcome NewBeginning:happydance:
> 
> Looking forward to joining you in the tww soon. I forget how many of us are in tww yet. I should start a listing in my original post with where everyone is in there cycle.Click to expand...

Awsome idea ! :happydance:


----------



## Lyo28

Thanks ladies. I "think" I may have gotten a positive this morning. I hope you don't mind me attaching the pic. These are cheap tesco tests and they are honestly pointless as no resultvshows properly for a good 5 to 10 mins after test it's hard to see. Anyway I'm guessing this is positive. Got to bd yesterday morning and this morning and will try tomorrow morning again.. dh on nights with work making things awkward!
 



Attached Files:







20160911_143410-1-1.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OilyMamma

I fell seriously behind on this convo this weekend lol!
Welcome to all you new ladies!
Im 7dpo currently and the breast tenderness is killing me. I never get tender and the last 2 months its been crazy! Hopefully this is an early symptom this time &#128521;
Im getting excited to start hearing testing results now!


----------



## Lyo28

Oh oily mamma hope that's a very good sign for you and a bfp is on the way.


----------



## TaylorK

Lyo28 said:


> Thanks ladies. I "think" I may have gotten a positive this morning. I hope you don't mind me attaching the pic. These are cheap tesco tests and they are honestly pointless as no resultvshows properly for a good 5 to 10 mins after test it's hard to see. Anyway I'm guessing this is positive. Got to bd yesterday morning and this morning and will try tomorrow morning again.. dh on nights with work making things awkward!

Look like a positive to me too...Babydust Fingers N Toes crossed


----------



## TaylorK

OilyMamma said:


> I fell seriously behind on this convo this weekend lol!
> Welcome to all you new ladies!
> Im 7dpo currently and the breast tenderness is killing me. I never get tender and the last 2 months its been crazy! Hopefully this is an early symptom this time &#128521;
> Im getting excited to start hearing testing results now!

I'm wanting results now too... so impatient..I'm 4dpo n want to test:happydance:lol crazy I know


----------



## Lyo28

TaylorK said:


> OilyMamma said:
> 
> 
> I fell seriously behind on this convo this weekend lol!
> Welcome to all you new ladies!
> Im 7dpo currently and the breast tenderness is killing me. I never get tender and the last 2 months its been crazy! Hopefully this is an early symptom this time &#128521;
> Im getting excited to start hearing testing results now!
> 
> I'm wanting results now too... so impatient..I'm 4dpo n want to test:happydance:lol crazy I knowClick to expand...

I tested at 5 dpo when ttc my first &#128514; insanity truly overcomes nme during 2 ww.


----------



## TaylorK

Lyo28 said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OilyMamma said:
> 
> 
> I fell seriously behind on this convo this weekend lol!
> Welcome to all you new ladies!
> Im 7dpo currently and the breast tenderness is killing me. I never get tender and the last 2 months its been crazy! Hopefully this is an early symptom this time &#128521;
> Im getting excited to start hearing testing results now!
> 
> I'm wanting results now too... so impatient..I'm 4dpo n want to test:happydance:lol crazy I knowClick to expand...
> 
> I tested at 5 dpo when ttc my first &#128514; insanity truly overcomes nme during 2 ww.Click to expand...

LOL lol girl ikr lol what were the results...lol now u gonna make me test tomorrow &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Lyo28

Lol obviously completely stark white negative!! 

I can hold out pretty easily until 8dpo but can't stop myself from that point on &#128513;


----------



## Disneylovers

So I was tempted to try temping this weekend, DS had other ideas, I spent the night sleeping uncovered at the foot of his bed until he settled from a nightmare. How naive I was to think we'd get a nice night lol. 

Started testing with opks today, already a pale pink test line, it's going to be a good thing that I have clearblue digis to back them up (only have a 10 pack from a friend) it's not knowing when to start using them? If I'm not going to o until closer to the 20th/21st when would you start using them? Or just use to confirm a positive IC opk? It's all fine and good using opks when you're wtt, but now we're actually trying in nervous to miss a surge lol


----------



## TaylorK

Lyo28 said:


> Lol obviously completely stark white negative!!
> 
> I can hold out pretty easily until 8dpo but can't stop myself from that point on &#55357;&#56833;

LOL I'm very fart frighten lol I'll try to hold out hopefully til af is due


----------



## NewBeginning

The tww is hard... I'm trying to stay calm and not stress about it like I did last time! It's soooo easier said than done lol. I'm just hoping one of the two bd sessions worked! 

We should start a testing list!


----------



## OilyMamma

I wont pre-test at all this month. Tests are too expensive and i have almost no hope that it worked this month anyways lol. I can usually hold out until 10dpo and then its every other day. 3-4 tests a month is hard on the wallet lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladies may i join? Currently ttc baby #3. First cycle actively trying so waiting around for fertile & ovulation days :haha:


----------



## TaylorK

NewBeginning said:


> The tww is hard... I'm trying to stay calm and not stress about it like I did last time! It's soooo easier said than done lol. I'm just hoping one of the two bd sessions worked!
> 
> We should start a testing list!

It definitely is hard ...only thing stopping me from testing is because I have nomore..Lol ..gonna wait til af due to go buy more...I'm on 5dpo barely


----------



## TaylorK

OilyMamma said:


> I wont pre-test at all this month. Tests are too expensive and i have almost no hope that it worked this month anyways lol. I can usually hold out until 10dpo and then its every other day. 3-4 tests a month is hard on the wallet lol

I need extra employment at the rate I'm going lol ..but I don't care I'll do anything to get my beans..lol


----------



## TaylorK

jalanis22 said:


> hey ladies may i join? Currently ttc baby #3. First cycle actively trying so waiting around for fertile & ovulation days :haha:

welcome hun ...hey...gl n babydust


----------



## Lyo28

I think I may have ovulated last night. Had some possible ovulation pains going to bed. Not sure though. Going to try to bd once more this morning and I'd say that's all we can do for this month with dh work schedule. So cd 11, 12 ando 13. Hopefully that will cover us.


----------



## TaylorK

Lyo28 said:


> I think I may have ovulated last night. Had some possible ovulation pains going to bed. Not sure though. Going to try to bd once more this morning and I'd say that's all we can do for this month with dh work schedule. So cd 11, 12 ando 13. Hopefully that will cover us.

I hope so ...I can't wait til it's testing time for everyone...can't wait to see those tests


----------



## Lyo28

Eek so didn't get to dtd this morning at all as dh was exhausted after work. This month has been difficult! All I can do is hope that I ovulated yesterday or today as dtd yesterday would cover me. Fingers crossed. I had the post opk at about 10 yesterday morning. Cm seems to be changing to non stretchy creamier cm from the ecwm. So I'll be positive and assume ovulation has happened &#128512;


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Hey ladies may i join? Currently ttc baby #3. First cycle actively trying so waiting around for fertile & ovulation days :haha:

:happydance: Welocme Jalanis :happydance:

:dust: on ttc#3 Glad to have you join us :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Alright!! :D Most of you are really getting into the tww!! I'm still knocking at ovulation's door. But as of this morning I've either got a bladder infection or just a simple UTI. I'm waiting for the office to open so I can go in for some antibiotics. I've never had anything like this before my urine smells like rotten eggs. I do suffer from kidney stones so maybe this is why? I had left sided kidney tinglings all last night too. I tried taking that cranbery vitamin for urinary health but not deal still kind of burns. UGH. I guess we've been ttc to hard...lol 

I'll start the "Where Am I" list in my original post when I get back from the doctors.

Hope everyone is having a good Monday.


----------



## OilyMamma

Lyo28 said:


> Eek so didn't get to dtd this morning at all as dh was exhausted after work. This month has been difficult! All I can do is hope that I ovulated yesterday or today as dtd yesterday would cover me. Fingers crossed. I had the post opk at about 10 yesterday morning. Cm seems to be changing to non stretchy creamier cm from the ecwm. So I'll be positive and assume ovulation has happened &#128512;

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Eek so didn't get to dtd this morning at all as dh was exhausted after work. This month has been difficult! All I can do is hope that I ovulated yesterday or today as dtd yesterday would cover me. Fingers crossed. I had the post opk at about 10 yesterday morning. Cm seems to be changing to non stretchy creamier cm from the ecwm. So I'll be positive and assume ovulation has happened &#128512;

URGH. Hasn't it, Lyo28? You and I have the same thoughts. My body went wonky with a uti and almost positive opks that went are now not even close???? My husband has to work super late all this week. I am so happy you I have you all to chat with or I'd go crazy. FX the bding we did get in was spot on. :winkwink:


----------



## FTale

Hey, all. I posted the BUDDY STATUS list to the original post. Go check it out and let me know if it is correct for you. Many of us do not have cycle tickers so its hard to guess. I had to reread our post to kind of get a feeling. I can't wait till we all are blinking pretty with our bfps.



Well, its official. I managed to get a nasty UTI. I got my antibiotics and just feel :growlmad:. My doctor was like you do not want to get pregnant on these ( I love her hate the news). Seriously??? :shrug: 

I've already been trying and if my body truly hasn't ovulated yet then what am I suppose to do? Tomorrow is CD 11 for me and that's game day..egg be dropping down and I want to catch it. :spermy:

Ah fooey. I think another cycle hope is already exiting. 

I mean can you even get pregnant with a UTI?


----------



## Lyo28

FTale that's a total bummer with the uti. How long Is the course of antibiotics?
If it were me it wouldn't stop me ttc. From ovulation you wouldn't implant for 7 to 12 days after anyway. So if they are say a week long I can't see how they would have an impact.. think of all the women who take antibiotics before knowing they are pregnant!



Thanks for doing the list that's really good of you as you had to go through posts which is time consuming!


----------



## Lyo28

Oh another question from me.. has anyone given up coffee. It never occurred to Me but I do have 3 or 4 cups a day so maybe that will hinder my chances


----------



## Jalanis22

I only drink coffee during the morning once..i used to also take diet pills and stopped taking them since im getting ready for ttc. The days are dragging sloooooow for O day:wacko:


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Oh another question from me.. has anyone given up coffee. It never occurred to Me but I do have 3 or 4 cups a day so maybe that will hinder my chances

Thank you, Lyo. I had fun making it!!

COFFEE, this is going to to hurt but you have to give up the caffeine. I did!! lol I read it messes up your lining thickness along with too much sugar...blah, blah, all the stuff you don't want to hear. I'm sure you can still get pregnant on coffee and sugar but if you have issues like I do its best not to over do it.


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale that's a total bummer with the uti. How long Is the course of antibiotics?
> If it were me it wouldn't stop me ttc. From ovulation you wouldn't implant for 7 to 12 days after anyway. So if they are say a week long I can't see how they would have an impact.. think of all the women who take antibiotics before knowing they are pregnant!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing the list that's really good of you as you had to go through posts which is time consuming!

Oh, and also, I have done some research and it says Nitrofurantoin 100mg or whatever the dosage for the person might be is not good in late pregancy without a doubt. It seems to be ok to take other wise but not for an extended period of time. For me its, 100mg twice a day for 7 days.

My heart is sinking at the thought of the antibiotic killing my chances but my hooha hurts too bad to not take it. :blush:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> I only drink coffee during the morning once..i used to also take diet pills and stopped taking them since im getting ready for ttc. The days are dragging sloooooow for O day:wacko:


You said it!! I feel like nothing around me but my ovaries is important and its like watching paint dry.


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Alright!! :D Most of you are really getting into the tww!! I'm still knocking at ovulation's door. But as of this morning I've either got a bladder infection or just a simple UTI. I'm waiting for the office to open so I can go in for some antibiotics. I've never had anything like this before my urine smells like rotten eggs. I do suffer from kidney stones so maybe this is why? I had left sided kidney tinglings all last night too. I tried taking that cranbery vitamin for urinary health but not deal still kind of burns. UGH. I guess we've been ttc to hard...lol
> 
> I'll start the "Where Am I" list in my original post when I get back from the doctors.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday.

Still waiting to O here too, Sorry about the UTI like pain, I hope it clears up asap! TTC'ing when you're in pain down there is not fun :hugs: 

As for antibiotics, you could ask for her to give you one that's safe for breastfeeding, those that are, in general are safe for pregnancy too, mine gave me Ciprofloxacin, whilst it was safe to breastfeed my DS it gave us both upset tummies and by the time I was off that, he didn't want to nurse anymore. My OB suggested to change to Erythromycin but I was already 3/4 through my course of them so didn't want to not finish and end up with a worse infection (I had Endometritis from retained placenta). Looks like Nitrofurantoin is a class B for use during pregnancy, so is Zofran, plenty take that without complications. the only not recommended during 1st tri is Bactrim (it's strong stuff, and what they looked at putting DS on for his kidney issues). Maybe this chart helps?
 



Attached Files:







abx.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Alright!! :D Most of you are really getting into the tww!! I'm still knocking at ovulation's door. But as of this morning I've either got a bladder infection or just a simple UTI. I'm waiting for the office to open so I can go in for some antibiotics. I've never had anything like this before my urine smells like rotten eggs. I do suffer from kidney stones so maybe this is why? I had left sided kidney tinglings all last night too. I tried taking that cranbery vitamin for urinary health but not deal still kind of burns. UGH. I guess we've been ttc to hard...lol
> 
> I'll start the "Where Am I" list in my original post when I get back from the doctors.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday.
> 
> Still waiting to O here too, Sorry about the UTI like pain, I hope it clears up asap! TTC'ing when you're in pain down there is not fun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. :cry: I was sitting around thinking of how I can collect his sperm without dtd..LOL. I just aint in the mood. 

I just got off the phone with imaging. My doctor is concerned about my ovaries too. She wants to make sure I don't have a cysts because the pain I had last cycle. 

I told her it was so odd that I bled but I never had any old blood like with all AFs I'v ever had. 

I go in tomorrow morning and hopefully they will let me look. I hate waiting around for results. I like when you go to OB and they tell you everything right there.

P.S. Thank you for chart!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. I'm back.. I go tomorrow to get my nexplanon removed. And I will officially be TTC as of tomorrow. Im so excited and I still have a chance for a June baby..


----------



## Disneylovers

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all. I'm back.. I go tomorrow to get my nexplanon removed. And I will officially be TTC as of tomorrow. Im so excited and I still have a chance for a June baby..

Hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank u


----------



## NewBeginning

Sorry about the uti FT! Ugh not fun at all and terrible timing. 

I'm currently 4dpo today. Trying to stay relaxed and not get too excited lol. Hopeful but trying to stay sane. I also want to try and wait til close to af to test but ugh... I'm already wondering how early is too early lol


----------



## TaylorK

Woww this thread can really get ahead of you lol ...I went to bed early last night...idk you was super exhausted temps pretty high this morning. 98.13 I'm 5dpo and I really want this..
FTALE I won't stop trying if I were u ..ur too close now ...here's what you do ...have hubby put his babies in a container that has a lid .wrap the container in foil get a syringe n suck up all them babies..tilt hips up on pillow if you have preseed apply some vaginally, no need for any on the outside, like 10 mins b4 and squirter them babies in...no sex required lol &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56838;...make sucking up the babies the last thing u do ...so don't suck them up and set then down to do something else...because u need to ensure they keep in temperature they came out with hence the purpose of the foil ...make sure ur already tilted on the pillow b4 u syringe them up .. hope this helps ...sorry it's so Long n drawn out . I have zero energy


----------



## TaylorK

NewBeginning said:


> Sorry about the uti FT! Ugh not fun at all and terrible timing.
> 
> I'm currently 4dpo today. Trying to stay relaxed and not get too excited lol. Hopeful but trying to stay sane. I also want to try and wait til close to af to test but ugh... I'm already wondering how early is too early lol

Yaya! You're very close behind me...I'm dying to test ...I need a task to keep my mind off this as its reading into everything ...lol staying calm for me is easier said than dun ...GL HUN..keep me posted


----------



## TaylorK

bbygurl719 said:


> Thank u

I hope everything goes well... so do you have to wait on af after its removed or will u ovulate rite after they remove it without having. To have AF


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all. I'm back.. I go tomorrow to get my nexplanon removed. And I will officially be TTC as of tomorrow. Im so excited and I still have a chance for a June baby..

Good News!! :hugs: I'm sure the waiting was driving you insane.


----------



## TaylorK

Also I have a thread in the tww forums call 5dpo or close infront or behind ...if you are in ur tww I'd love to have you join !! Thanks...loads of luck n babydust to everyone


----------



## NewBeginning

TaylorK said:


> Also I have a thread in the tww forums call 5dpo or close infront or behind nd ...if you are in ur tww I'd love to have you join !! Thanks...loads of luck n babydust to everyone

I'm going to look for your thread since I'm right there with you!


----------



## TaylorK

NewBeginning said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> Also I have a thread in the tww forums call 5dpo or close infront or behind nd ...if you are in ur tww I'd love to have you join !! Thanks...loads of luck n babydust to everyone
> 
> I'm going to look for your thread since I'm right there with you!Click to expand...

Awesomee!


----------



## bbygurl719

From what I have read u ovulate before ur first AF. I have ovulation test to track it so I know if I ovulate. And yes the wait has been driving me insane.


----------



## TaylorK

Okay well on that note GL


----------



## Kern

Hey ladies. New to ttc here. First cycle trying and set to o in a few days, seems I'm on the same cycle as you ft! :) excited to maybe have a June baby! We would stay team yellow :) make it exciting this round! Ahhhhh


----------



## flyingduster

Oh FT, a UTI sucks!!! I'm glad you're on antibiotics for it and I'm sure they will be fine. I hope the ovary checks shows no worries. Xx

Good luck to all, looks like there are a few in the TWW now! How exciting!

I'm still waiting to O, I still had a bit of spotting from the end of AF yesterday morning but it seems to be all clear the rest of yesterday and today. Temperature seems to be pretty decently even for being only oral and with very broken sleep! I hope I will still see a spike after O. 

It's my sisters birthday this week, and mine next week. Come on O!


----------



## FTale

Kern said:


> Hey ladies. New to ttc here. First cycle trying and set to o in a few days, seems I'm on the same cycle as you ft! :) excited to maybe have a June baby! We would stay team yellow :) make it exciting this round! Ahhhhh


:happydance:Welcome Kern:happydance:


We are happy to have you join us!! Our cycles seems to be moving along on a train fright after the other. I hope this is an exciting ttc journey for you. It has been for me. Its like a circus at my house. Even hubby is learning ttc lingo..lol


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Oh FT, a UTI sucks!!! I'm glad you're on antibiotics for it and I'm sure they will be fine. I hope the ovary checks shows no worries. Xx
> 
> Good luck to all, looks like there are a few in the TWW now! How exciting!
> 
> I'm still waiting to O, I still had a bit of spotting from the end of AF yesterday morning but it seems to be all clear the rest of yesterday and today. Temperature seems to be pretty decently even for being only oral and with very broken sleep! I hope I will still see a spike after O.
> 
> It's my sisters birthday this week, and mine next week. Come on O!

Come on O!! It would be perfect timing for sure. My best friend's birthday is this week and my husbands is next week. You September babies..lol..oh, and our niece is this week too with her bday. :dohh: So many parties to attend.

If I O today, I will get to give my husband a bfp birthday surprise. So, I'm extra hopeful it all works out this cycle. We would have our baby on our 1st wedding anniversary too :happydance:


----------



## FTale

Do you tww folks have any symptoms to report? I know y'all are getting antsy to start testing. :)


----------



## TaylorK

I'm symptom spotting n my mind not even playing along with me...I have nothing..6dpo today well I have loads of lily white creamy cm..an was really exhausted night b4 Lastnight..not sure what that was about...I don't work so I have no clue why I was tired ..nothing since


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Do you tww folks have any symptoms to report? I know y'all are getting antsy to start testing. :)


I'm too soon for symptom spotting at 2 dpo. But I did notice on my fit bit monitor my resting heartrate is increasing. But clutching at straws at this early stage. I might let myself test at 10dpo but I'll try to hold out till 12dpo. I'll see how I'm feeling!


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> I'm symptom spotting n my mind not even playing along with me...I have nothing..6dpo today well I have loads of lily white creamy cm..an was really exhausted night b4 Lastnight..not sure what that was about...I don't work so I have no clue why I was tired ..nothing since

Taylor it sounds like you are pumping out the progesterone. So a good ovulation in deed. Any cramping or anything? How about chills?



Lyo28 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Do you tww folks have any symptoms to report? I know y'all are getting antsy to start testing. :)
> 
> 
> I'm too soon for symptom spotting at 2 dpo. But I did notice on my fit bit monitor my resting heartrate is increasing. But clutching at straws at this early stage. I might let myself test at 10dpo but I'll try to hold out till 12dpo. I'll see how I'm feeling!Click to expand...


Hey, that means your temp will be rising soon. Do you chart at all? You know I just don't plan on testing early this cycle. I will wait till 10dpo and that's only if my temps rise. So far they haven't done anything special except drop and try to recover..lol



As for me, I did my imaging visit where the tech looked at my pelvic region. I won't find out till in the morning the results. It was the worst transvaginal I've ever had. And I've had many. I hope all comes back ok but it hurt whenever she got near my left ovary. She did an abdominal exam too and really spent time on my uterus. I know I have a two firbroids but they were really small earlier this year.

And I have yet to see what I call a positive opk and have not had anymore eggwhite since Sunday. Also, no serious O pain either. :shrug:


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> I'm symptom spotting n my mind not even playing along with me...I have nothing..6dpo today well I have loads of lily white creamy cm..an was really exhausted night b4 Lastnight..not sure what that was about...I don't work so I have no clue why I was tired ..nothing since
> 
> Taylor it sounds like you are pumping out the progesterone. So a good ovulation in deed. Any cramping or anything? How about chills?
> 
> 
> 
> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Do you tww folks have any symptoms to report? I know y'all are getting antsy to start testing. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm too soon for symptom spotting at 2 dpo. But I did notice on my fit bit monitor my resting heartrate is increasing. But clutching at straws at this early stage. I might let myself test at 10dpo but I'll try to hold out till 12dpo. I'll see how I'm feeling!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, that means your temp will be rising soon. Do you chart at all? You know I just don't plan on testing early this cycle. I will wait till 10dpo and that's only if my temps rise. So far they haven't done anything special except drop and try to recover..lol
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, I did my imaging visit where the tech looked at my pelvic region. I won't find out till in the morning the results. It was the worst transvaginal I've ever had. And I've had many. I hope all comes back ok but it hurt whenever she got near my left ovary. She did an abdominal exam too and really spent time on my uterus. I know I have a two firbroids but they were really small earlier this year.
> 
> And I have yet to see what I call a positive opk and have not had anymore eggwhite since Sunday. Also, no serious O pain either. :shrug:Click to expand...

LOL I was saying the same thing about the progesterone 
Nothing really going on now cramps r anything ...I had a few twinges last night but nothing major. How is ovulation looking for u?
6dpo today temps still high


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey y'all. I'm officially birth control free and TTC so excited to be on this journey with u all. I known someone else had the implanon taking out but I don't remember who. But what would u consider CD 1. Today since I got it taken out or another day?


----------



## FTale

Taylork: I've got nothing. My right ovary is hurting the most but it hasn't released or not that I have felt. No more ewcm, just wet creamish type. I'm hoping my temp climbs in the morning to give me a sign some thing happened. If it stays lows, then I may not ovulate this cycle.

BBgurl: Good question. I hope some one can answer that for you. I only tried Depo once and it was horrible. It took me almost a year to get my cycle back and normal again. Either way YAY!! You ttc again!! Finally, right? :D


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> Taylork: I've got nothing. My right ovary is hurting the most but it hasn't released or not that I have felt. No more ewcm, just wet creamish type. I'm hoping my temp climbs in the morning to give me a sign some thing happened. If it stays lows, then I may not ovulate this cycle.
> 
> BBgurl: Good question. I hope some one can answer that for you. I only tried Depo once and it was horrible. It took me almost a year to get my cycle back and normal again. Either way YAY!! You ttc again!! Finally, right? :D

I never have just ewcm..mine is always mixed withe creamy watery ..so I won't say cm Is a good pointer for me ...but my temperature has remained high today ...n having that pinchy feeling on my left side all day ...not sure what's that's about...but I'm really praying for a sticky bean I'm pasting on my npc like a mad horse ...
I really hope u ovulate soon or u just missed ... are u still finding time to bd tho?


----------



## flyingduster

FT! Sorry you had a rotten examination, but fx it bring positive news!! And it sucks when you body delays O, but again, hopefully that is all that is happening and O pops up in another day or so!!!

TaylorK, goooooood luck!! Thinking of you!!

Bby, CD 1 won't be until AF arrives. There is a chance you will ovulate before then and that the residual IUD affects have passed enough that you'll get pregnant on it, but that sorta depends where you are in your cycle and stuff too. But CD1 is counted as first day of AF anyway.


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Taylork: I've got nothing. My right ovary is hurting the most but it hasn't released or not that I have felt. No more ewcm, just wet creamish type. I'm hoping my temp climbs in the morning to give me a sign some thing happened. If it stays lows, then I may not ovulate this cycle.
> 
> BBgurl: Good question. I hope some one can answer that for you. I only tried Depo once and it was horrible. It took me almost a year to get my cycle back and normal again. Either way YAY!! You ttc again!! Finally, right? :D
> 
> I never have just ewcm..mine is always mixed withe creamy watery ..so I won't say cm Is a good pointer for me ...but my temperature has remained high today ...n having that pinchy feeling on my left side all day ...not sure what's that's about...but I'm really praying for a sticky bean I'm pasting on my npc like a mad horse ...
> I really hope u ovulate soon or u just missed ... are u still finding time to bd tho?Click to expand...

We did IVI last night like you suggested. I keep looking at my chart and at these horrible opks from target which I swore I wouldnt get again. They are almost positive but not quite. And both ovaries keep paining me. I am hoping I missed it. I will find out in the morning if one of those silly opks actually turns positive.

Do you have to have concentrated pee for a positive OPK?


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Taylork: I've got nothing. My right ovary is hurting the most but it hasn't released or not that I have felt. No more ewcm, just wet creamish type. I'm hoping my temp climbs in the morning to give me a sign some thing happened. If it stays lows, then I may not ovulate this cycle.
> 
> BBgurl: Good question. I hope some one can answer that for you. I only tried Depo once and it was horrible. It took me almost a year to get my cycle back and normal again. Either way YAY!! You ttc again!! Finally, right? :D
> 
> I never have just ewcm..mine is always mixed withe creamy watery ..so I won't say cm Is a good pointer for me ...but my temperature has remained high today ...n having that pinchy feeling on my left side all day ...not sure what's that's about...but I'm really praying for a sticky bean I'm pasting on my npc like a mad horse ...
> I really hope u ovulate soon or u just missed ... are u still finding time to bd tho?Click to expand...
> 
> We did IVI last night like you suggested. I keep looking at my chart and at these horrible opks from target which I swore I wouldnt get again. They are almost positive but not quite. And both ovaries keep paining me. I am hoping I missed it. I will find out in the morning if one of those silly opks actually turns positive.
> 
> Do you have to have concentrated pee for a positive OPK?Click to expand...

I used the Clearblue advance digitals the purple ones that detect 2 hormones estrogen surge that's 2 days by O which is a high reading (flashing smiley) and lh surge which is O day -24hrs after and is peak reading (Solid smiley) cheapies made me miss my high readings ..n barely caught the peak the last day ...cause the next day I got an empty circle. Never using those againn...I have a whole set to give away . They work well for others but not for me ...I have Clearblue digitals in bulk caw I wasn't about to run out this cycle...n I barely got to use 4 out of over 150.. all the rest after my positive were negative so after the 3 negatives i decided to stop


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you for the answer flyingduster. So my best bet is to do my opks everyday to see if I ovulate before I get my period. I have twenty her and fifty on the way.


----------



## Bay Blonde

Good evening everyone, I am new to this site, but not new to the ttc world (I feel like I am fulfilling my life's destiny finally-if anyone can relate :) ). Here's the skinny on me: I am 25, I work for Corporate America full-time, I am continuing my education online, and I have been with my husband for 6 going on 7 years next summer. I have a clockwork cycle that occurs every 29 days, coming early and never late. We are trying for our first.

I have been talking to my hubby about wanting a baby since our first date, when I nearly scared the pants off of him by outright asking if he wanted children one day, long story short, my last relationship ended because he did not, so I had to know before wasting my fertile years on another selfish man. When we were together three months we sat down for "fun" and picked out two boy names and two girl names, that we have kept on the back burner over the years. Sadly one of the names I picked is a very popular girl name right now, at least in California, so I may not go with that one, should the time come. I went off of the pill in December of 2014 and we have NTNP for over 2 years with no results. After getting down to an almost scientific state with the amount of hours I have read forums, health journals and facts on conception for the male and female aspects, I'm hoping we have the odds in our favor this month for a June baby next year. We officially tried for two months last July and August, but we only used pressed and we didn't BD throughout my ovulation week. We have been also dealing with family health issues that put trying on hold for a bit, but now we are fully committed to giving it our all. This september we BD 3 times during my ovulation week and the day I ovulated, to be certain. I now own pressed, soft cups, a diva cup, FRER tests, OPKs, The Clear Blue Fertility monitor, a BBT, prenatals, and Bromelain tablets. One of the drawers in my powder room is just for the TTC supplies. I am trying to stay calm as a cucumber and go with the flow, I have gotten BFNs before, so I'm trying to not look at my predicted period date on my fertility friend app too much and get stressed out over this. On one of the days we did it though, I was really turned on and wanting himlike yesterday, so I'm hoping it worked.

This cycle, I read up on the warm diet used by IVF patients and started that at 1DPO and taking Bromelain tablets one lady said on a ttc forum that got her a bfp that month. I am taking 80mg a day, on an empty stomach, which they say is best. I also am taking Nature Made Prenatal + DHA. I wish all of you trying this month good luck and look forward to your happy thoughts and words of encouragement during this difficult and trying time in our lives!


----------



## OilyMamma

Bay Blonde said:


> Good evening everyone, I am new to this site, but not new to the ttc world (I feel like I am fulfilling my life's destiny finally-if anyone can relate :) ). Here's the skinny on me: I am 25, I work for Corporate America full-time, I am continuing my education online, and I have been with my husband for 6 going on 7 years next summer. I have a clockwork cycle that occurs every 29 days, coming early and never late. We are trying for our first.
> 
> I have been talking to my hubby about wanting a baby since our first date, when I nearly scared the pants off of him by outright asking if he wanted children one day, long story short, my last relationship ended because he did not, so I had to know before wasting my fertile years on another selfish man. When we were together three months we sat down for "fun" and picked out two boy names and two girl names, that we have kept on the back burner over the years. Sadly one of the names I picked is a very popular girl name right now, at least in California, so I may not go with that one, should the time come. I went off of the pill in December of 2014 and we have NTNP for over 2 years with no results. After getting down to an almost scientific state with the amount of hours I have read forums, health journals and facts on conception for the male and female aspects, I'm hoping we have the odds in our favor this month for a June baby next year. We officially tried for two months last July and August, but we only used pressed and we didn't BD throughout my ovulation week. We have been also dealing with family health issues that put trying on hold for a bit, but now we are fully committed to giving it our all. This september we BD 3 times during my ovulation week and the day I ovulated, to be certain. I now own pressed, soft cups, a diva cup, FRER tests, OPKs, The Clear Blue Fertility monitor, a BBT, prenatals, and Bromelain tablets. One of the drawers in my powder room is just for the TTC supplies. I am trying to stay calm as a cucumber and go with the flow, I have gotten BFNs before, so I'm trying to not look at my predicted period date on my fertility friend app too much and get stressed out over this. On one of the days we did it though, I was really turned on and wanting himlike yesterday, so I'm hoping it worked.
> 
> This cycle, I read up on the warm diet used by IVF patients and started that at 1DPO and taking Bromelain tablets one lady said on a ttc forum that got her a bfp that month. I am taking 80mg a day, on an empty stomach, which they say is best. I also am taking Nature Made Prenatal + DHA. I wish all of you trying this month good luck and look forward to your happy thoughts and words of encouragement during this difficult and trying time in our lives!

You are definitely well stocked on TTC supplies. My ttc supply drawer includes omega3's, probiotics and prenatals lol!! 
Wishing you the best of luck this cycle


----------



## MKaykes

Hi ladies, can I join in on the hope for a June (or at least summer 2017) baby? I'm CD 11 (cycles vary between 28-32 days). Just waiting on ovulation here. I've alternated between NTNP and TTC since Jan 2015. Saw an infertility specialist (OB/GYN not RE) in July and just had laparoscopy/hysteroscopy done with tubal dye done on the 9th. Tubes are all clear, and they removed a uterine polyp, cyst from outside of tube and quite a bit of endometriosis. Hoping now that my inside is all cleaned up it is all ready for a baby!

I've got a renewed sense of hope now, but am always terrified of the unknown so excited but terrified to get a BFP one of these days!

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## TaylorK

Bay Blonde said:


> Good evening everyone, I am new to this site, but not new to the ttc world (I feel like I am fulfilling my life's destiny finally-if anyone can relate :) ). Here's the skinny on me: I am 25, I work for Corporate America full-time, I am continuing my education online, and I have been with my husband for 6 going on 7 years next summer. I have a clockwork cycle that occurs every 29 days, coming early and never late. We are trying for our first.
> 
> I have been talking to my hubby about wanting a baby since our first date, when I nearly scared the pants off of him by outright asking if he wanted children one day, long story short, my last relationship ended because he did not, so I had to know before wasting my fertile years on another selfish man. When we were together three months we sat down for "fun" and picked out two boy names and two girl names, that we have kept on the back burner over the years. Sadly one of the names I picked is a very popular girl name right now, at least in California, so I may not go with that one, should the time come. I went off of the pill in December of 2014 and we have NTNP for over 2 years with no results. After getting down to an almost scientific state with the amount of hours I have read forums, health journals and facts on conception for the male and female aspects, I'm hoping we have the odds in our favor this month for a June baby next year. We officially tried for two months last July and August, but we only used pressed and we didn't BD throughout my ovulation week. We have been also dealing with family health issues that put trying on hold for a bit, but now we are fully committed to giving it our all. This september we BD 3 times during my ovulation week and the day I ovulated, to be certain. I now own pressed, soft cups, a diva cup, FRER tests, OPKs, The Clear Blue Fertility monitor, a BBT, prenatals, and Bromelain tablets. One of the drawers in my powder room is just for the TTC supplies. I am trying to stay calm as a cucumber and go with the flow, I have gotten BFNs before, so I'm trying to not look at my predicted period date on my fertility friend app too much and get stressed out over this. On one of the days we did it though, I was really turned on and wanting himlike yesterday, so I'm hoping it worked.
> 
> This cycle, I read up on the warm diet used by IVF patients and started that at 1DPO and taking Bromelain tablets one lady said on a ttc forum that got her a bfp that month. I am taking 80mg a day, on an empty stomach, which they say is best. I also am taking Nature Made Prenatal + DHA. I wish all of you trying this month good luck and look forward to your happy thoughts and words of encouragement during this difficult and trying time in our lives!

WELCOMEEE! 
YOUR ttc drawer kinda sounds like mine lol ..ttc makes us kind of crazy doesn't it ?..can you tell me a little more about the bromelain? 
How many days pass ovulation are you?
ALL THE BEST AND TONS OF BABYDUST FOR YOU... 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## TaylorK

MKaykes said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in on the hope for a June (or at least summer 2017) baby? I'm CD 11 (cycles vary between 28-32 days). Just waiting on ovulation here. I've alternated between NTNP and TTC since Jan 2015. Saw an infertility specialist (OB/GYN not RE) in July and just had laparoscopy/hysteroscopy done with tubal dye done on the 9th. Tubes are all clear, and they removed a uterine polyp, cyst from outside of tube and quite a bit of endometriosis. Hoping now that my inside is all cleaned up it is all ready for a baby!
> 
> I've got a renewed sense of hope now, but am always terrified of the unknown so excited but terrified to get a BFP one of these days!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!

Of course you can join... it's always nice to have new ppl...Welcome 
We are here to hold up each other through this stressful journey to a bfp...yours will come and you will be OK...Positive thoughts hun 
BABYDUST from me to You


----------



## FTale

Bay Blonde said:


> Good evening everyone, I am new to this site, but not new to the ttc world (I feel like I am fulfilling my life's destiny finally-if anyone can relate :) ). Here's the skinny on me: I am 25, I work for Corporate America full-time, I am continuing my education online, and I have been with my husband for 6 going on 7 years next summer. I have a clockwork cycle that occurs every 29 days, coming early and never late. We are trying for our first.
> 
> I have been talking to my hubby about wanting a baby since our first date, when I nearly scared the pants off of him by outright asking if he wanted children one day, long story short, my last relationship ended because he did not, so I had to know before wasting my fertile years on another selfish man. When we were together three months we sat down for "fun" and picked out two boy names and two girl names, that we have kept on the back burner over the years. Sadly one of the names I picked is a very popular girl name right now, at least in California, so I may not go with that one, should the time come. I went off of the pill in December of 2014 and we have NTNP for over 2 years with no results. After getting down to an almost scientific state with the amount of hours I have read forums, health journals and facts on conception for the male and female aspects, I'm hoping we have the odds in our favor this month for a June baby next year. We officially tried for two months last July and August, but we only used pressed and we didn't BD throughout my ovulation week. We have been also dealing with family health issues that put trying on hold for a bit, but now we are fully committed to giving it our all. This september we BD 3 times during my ovulation week and the day I ovulated, to be certain. I now own pressed, soft cups, a diva cup, FRER tests, OPKs, The Clear Blue Fertility monitor, a BBT, prenatals, and Bromelain tablets. One of the drawers in my powder room is just for the TTC supplies. I am trying to stay calm as a cucumber and go with the flow, I have gotten BFNs before, so I'm trying to not look at my predicted period date on my fertility friend app too much and get stressed out over this. On one of the days we did it though, I was really turned on and wanting himlike yesterday, so I'm hoping it worked.
> 
> This cycle, I read up on the warm diet used by IVF patients and started that at 1DPO and taking Bromelain tablets one lady said on a ttc forum that got her a bfp that month. I am taking 80mg a day, on an empty stomach, which they say is best. I also am taking Nature Made Prenatal + DHA. I wish all of you trying this month good luck and look forward to your happy thoughts and words of encouragement during this difficult and trying time in our lives!

:happydance:Welcome BayBlonde:happydance:

You are well stocked indeed!!! What CD are you? Have you ovulated?

I'm jelly of your ttc drawer..lol Well, you have come to the right place to work on your first baby. We are so happy to have you join us.


----------



## FTale

MKaykes said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in on the hope for a June (or at least summer 2017) baby? I'm CD 11 (cycles vary between 28-32 days). Just waiting on ovulation here. I've alternated between NTNP and TTC since Jan 2015. Saw an infertility specialist (OB/GYN not RE) in July and just had laparoscopy/hysteroscopy done with tubal dye done on the 9th. Tubes are all clear, and they removed a uterine polyp, cyst from outside of tube and quite a bit of endometriosis. Hoping now that my inside is all cleaned up it is all ready for a baby!
> 
> I've got a renewed sense of hope now, but am always terrified of the unknown so excited but terrified to get a BFP one of these days!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!

:happydance:Welcome MKaykes:happydance:

:hugs: I've been there and know how you are feeling. I like your renewed sense of hope. Let's all share in it!! So, glad to have you join us!!


----------



## FTale

Quick post for me as I need to get my daughter ready for school. But no temp rise or positive opk. I have no clue what's going on. I will post back later as I hope to hear from doctor's office.

Meanwhile, How is everyone doing??? Any secret testers out there want to share some pics? Come on, I need to stare at some pics since I'm all slow on the O pedal..haha


----------



## Lyo28

3 dpo and nothing to report. Too early to obsess really. That will all start in about 5 days or so!


----------



## OilyMamma

Minor cramping. Sore boobs. Fatigue. But im 99% sure ill see AF this month so i wont be testing until im late :)


----------



## FTale

Well, here is my lovely chart for ya'll to look at. Its a mystery. It goes haywire the moment I'm suppose to O but instead find out I have a UTI and start antibiotics. And this morning wasn't much better as my dauhter woke me up at 1am then 2am because she wasn't feeling well. I ended up throwing in the towel at 430am, temping and starting the day. 

Took her to school just for them to send her back to me this afternoon because they said she for sure has a fever. Poor monkey.
Turns out, the office said the kids are just falling like flies, so must be the yearly stomach bug thingy...every year.. :shrug:

Also, I posted icky opk sticks (One Step Ovulation from Target) I took all day Monday, Tuesday and then one today(getting lighter?). All predominantly - the same color ALMOST POSITIVE except todays. Did I miss my surge? I'm praying I didn't. :dohh: Pluse, all I do is pee and so my urine is never held for long.

I feel nauseous right now and my bbs hurt but more of a sickly feeling and the left one keeps spiking. Feel like a lawn mower trying to start. Yes, I am at the point of laughing at myself then crying and making sure I have enough tampons and pads for next cycle.:laugh2::cry::laugh2: :wacko:

Click on images to make larger.

https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/th_chartgraph_module_zpsv7luvrna.png

CD 10
https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/th_IMG_20160914_120402_zpsi1uhsgkm.jpg

CD 12
https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/th_IMG_20160914_120349_zpswzbdtcb0.jpg


----------



## FTale

OilyMamma said:


> Minor cramping. Sore boobs. Fatigue. But im 99% sure ill see AF this month so i wont be testing until im late :)

Hmm...I dunno. With my daughter I thought AF was coming for sure. My temperature even tanked for two days. On the second day of tanking I took a test because I always go positive on 10dpo with frer if pregnant. And I did which had me call doctors for progesterone right away as I seem to have a problem with it. FX


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> 3 dpo and nothing to report. Too early to obsess really. That will all start in about 5 days or so!

Too early?? What? :haha: Surely you jest..haha.. at 5dpo (pregnant with my daughter) I thought it odd I was eating so many bowls of mashed potatoes and getting heart burn. I stopped in my tracks because I love me some potatoes in any form and just new some thing was up. But then after 6dpo :shrug: it just felt like AF was coming. I was so confused. I thought for sure I was pregnant. By 10dpo with sunken bbts I got that bfp I initially thought was lurking all along. But I know what you mean :blush: I guess you are allowed to stay sane for a few more days. :)


----------



## TaylorK

Wanted to share a little info with you guys here...so I'm in another thread and one of the lovelies there got a doctor office pregnancy test and the direction of the test says you should wait 5mins and let the sample get to room temperature before you dip ur stick.. this allows for hormones in the urine to become evenly distributed and prevents false positives..it should also be done with opks...sounds logical to me so I just wanted to share that with y'all


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> Well, here is my lovely chart for ya'll to look at. Its a mystery. It goes haywire the moment I'm suppose to O but instead find out I have a UTI and start antibiotics. And this morning wasn't much better as my dauhter woke me up at 1am then 2am because she wasn't feeling well. I ended up throwing in the towel at 430am, temping and starting the day.
> 
> Took her to school just for them to send her back to me this afternoon because they said she for sure has a fever. Poor monkey.
> Turns out, the office said the kids are just falling like flies, so must be the yearly stomach bug thingy...every year.. :shrug:
> 
> Also, I posted icky opk sticks (One Step Ovulation from Target) I took all day Monday, Tuesday and then one today(getting lighter?). All predominantly - the same color ALMOST POSITIVE except todays. Did I miss my surge? I'm praying I didn't. :dohh: Pluse, all I do is pee and so my urine is never held for long.
> 
> I feel nauseous right now and my bbs hurt but more of a sickly feeling and the left one keeps spiking. Feel like a lawn mower trying to start. Yes, I am at the point of laughing at myself then crying and making sure I have enough tampons and pads for next cycle.:laugh2::cry::laugh2: :wacko:
> 
> Click on images to make larger.
> 
> https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/th_chartgraph_module_zpsv7luvrna.png
> 
> CD 10
> https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/th_IMG_20160914_120402_zpsi1uhsgkm.jpg
> 
> CD 12
> https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/th_IMG_20160914_120349_zpswzbdtcb0.jpg

 HEY HUNNIES!
SO MY TEMPS are still highthis morning at 98.40...been very crampy Lastnight and have a few shocks in my left side that actually made me do a Lil screaming each time ...was that noticeable hopefully its a good sign ..Ff mobile changed my af day from the 26th to the 22nd...probably because O was on Cd13..
I want to post some pics when I'm testing as I'll be testing alot but I can't seem to get them upload it's saying image to big ...can you tell me how? Would love to have you Stare at some tests of mine .thanks Fx n Tx:hugs::hugs:
HOPE YOUR DAUGHTER FEELS BETTER


----------



## FTale

Taylor make a private account on photobucket and it allows you to edit your pics according to the site you want to post it on. It provides url, https and another link option for you photo. So get an account on there and you can resize it and post it too. hth


----------



## Lyo28

FTale those look very like my crappy tesco tests. Head wrecking. I have to say though unless you tend to always have a good bit of Lh on yours tests it does look like you may have ovulated but maybe not. Maybe you were gearing up to and then uti delayed it. Did you bd around then sorry I can't remember . 

Yep I know who am I kidding with not obsessing. Kidding myself!! Was obsessino over my resting heartrate on my fitbit yesterday and even put up a post but then took it down again! Also googling plenty. Still though I'm not quite as bad as last month and I actually think I might just manage to get to 10dpo without teating which is progress!!


----------



## Lyo28

Taylor what I did was crop the photo on my phone and then try uploading it again and that worked for me.


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale those look very like my crappy tesco tests. Head wrecking. I have to say though unless you tend to always have a good bit of Lh on yours tests it does look like you may have ovulated but maybe not. Maybe you were gearing up to and then uti delayed it. Did you bd around then sorry I can't remember .
> 
> Yep I know who am I kidding with not obsessing. Kidding myself!! Was obsessino over my resting heartrate on my fitbit yesterday and even put up a post but then took it down again! Also googling plenty. Still though I'm not quite as bad as last month and I actually think I might just manage to get to 10dpo without teating which is progress!!


HAHAH...girl go crazy, we'll be here to celebrate your bfp or console you if bfn DARES to show its unwanted self.

We are going through alot with ttc. You have to have a way to release the frustration and curiosity that comes with it. That's why we are here. :)

Oh, and I posted my chart where I did my best to cover bd on Saturday and Sunday then Monday. Should I try some thing tonight to make sure? My bbs feel like I just O'ed but my temps and stupid opk didn't seem interested unless I surged earlier today..either way I'm out of opks.

I'm just chilling out at this point I guess. What can you do? :shrug:


----------



## TaylorK

Thanks ladies ...I'll try the cropping thing first ...let's see if it works...also will try to add my chart


----------



## TaylorK

So I think the cropping worked...you can check out my chart n my smiley face n the line that got me the smiley if you like
 



Attached Files:







20160914_202656.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3









Screenshot_20160914-203651.jpg
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Disneylovers

Those temps look good Taylor! I gave in and found the extra digi thermometer, just lots of ups and downs and didn't record any from earlier this weekend when I still had a fever. Hoping that my opks start to get dark this weekend, ff predicts of for a week from today so fingers crossed it's not a wacky cycle this month


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> Those temps look good Taylor! I gave in and found the extra digi thermometer, just lots of ups and downs and didn't record any from earlier this weekend when I still had a fever. Hoping that my opks start to get dark this weekend, ff predicts of for a week from today so fingers crossed it's not a wacky cycle this month

Thanks that's really refreshing to hear 
Goodluck to u


----------



## Bay Blonde

Hello Oily Momma,

Thank you for reading my post and I'm so happy to be joining you other ladies on this incredible journey together! Teamwork makes the dream work..baby! LOL. I was actually reading some of your posts prior to "taking the plunge" and getting up the nerve to joining the site, I would like to direct message you sometime or hear more about your hippie momma ways with your various oil concoctions and advice regarding natural parenting. Baby dust!


----------



## Bay Blonde

TaylorK,

After doing my homework-if you can't tell already from my first post to this thread, I found out eating pineapple or taking Bromelain tablets from DPO 1-5 makes your uterus nice and fluffy and welcoming to a traveling egg. I've read you want to get the lower mg tablets not the 500 mg, which can cause horrible periods, bad side effects, etc from what I've read. I purchased 40mg tablets I take 2 once a day on an empty stomach from 1-5 DPO. I currently am 4 DPO . I also take my prenatal once a day, at night, with or after dinner. I get sick to my stomach easily without being pregnant in the morning, due to low blood sugar dips. Morning sickness is probably my biggest fear when I do finally conceive, since all of the ladies recall at work their horrible bouts with it in the first trimester, some of them longer, throwing up at work and going back to their desk like nothing happened. I hope I could be that stealth, since I would want to conceal my BFP to them until I was at the end of the first trimester. Thank you for reading my post and taking the time to write something nice. Baby dust to you my dear!


----------



## Bay Blonde

To everyone here:

Here is the 411 on my cycle for those inquiring minds&#8230;

Today marks 4 DPO for me. I am taking my prenatal and 80 mg of Bromelain. My DH and I both are 50/50 vegetarian, meaning we only eat meat for 50% of our week. The other half are vegetarian meals. Tonight was one of those nights. Our main course was, drumroll please, broccoli, carrots, and yams. Yum! We also juice and eat as much organic produce and meat as we can get ahold of. Ick, my inner Californian is really coming out now isn't it&#8230; During my ovulation week, after we had amazing BD early in the week when I really wanted it (see first post to be filled in), I started getting cramps off and on, lower back pain, and I've had sore boobs almost every day. My urine has taken on a different smell, and I didn't notice the thick creamy cm I normally get around O time. I also have gained 5 pounds and have been constantly bloated, having to mickey mouse my pants for work until I find out if this is my month or not. Then I plan to invest in a belly band and maternity wear&#8230;yay! We have cute boutique pregnancy and baby stores in CA and I can't wait to window shop in them! I also am known around the office as the Ebay deal diva, since I have a semi-addiction to online shopping and order things that are often delivered to me at work. I am nice though and have turned on others to my killer deals and style..I have gotten things for my boss there 3 times so far. So I plan to use my skill for the greater good and find baby stuff online one day too! Yay cheapskates!

Can't wait to chat more! TTFN ta-ta 4 now!


----------



## FTale

Bay Blonde said:


> To everyone here:
> 
> Here is the 411 on my cycle for those inquiring minds
> 
> Today marks 4 DPO for me. I am taking my prenatal and 80 mg of Bromelain. My DH and I both are 50/50 vegetarian, meaning we only eat meat for 50% of our week. The other half are vegetarian meals. Tonight was one of those nights. Our main course was, drumroll please, broccoli, carrots, and yams. Yum! We also juice and eat as much organic produce and meat as we can get ahold of. Ick, my inner Californian is really coming out now isn't it During my ovulation week, after we had amazing BD early in the week when I really wanted it (see first post to be filled in), I started getting cramps off and on, lower back pain, and I've had sore boobs almost every day. My urine has taken on a different smell, and I didn't notice the thick creamy cm I normally get around O time. I also have gained 5 pounds and have been constantly bloated, having to mickey mouse my pants for work until I find out if this is my month or not. Then I plan to invest in a belly band and maternity wearyay! We have cute boutique pregnancy and baby stores in CA and I can't wait to window shop in them! I also am known around the office as the Ebay deal diva, since I have a semi-addiction to online shopping and order things that are often delivered to me at work. I am nice though and have turned on others to my killer deals and style..I have gotten things for my boss there 3 times so far. So I plan to use my skill for the greater good and find baby stuff online one day too! Yay cheapskates!
> 
> Can't wait to chat more! TTFN ta-ta 4 now!

I added you to the TWW in the original post. I found myself wanting popcorn to munch on as I read post..haha...your symptoms are looking good. What is Mickey Mouse your pants? I can't get this image of mickey's face all over a pair of pants..lol I'm sure that's not what you mean. Is sore bbs a normal thing for you after O?

You remind me so much of my best friend from Hayward. She has always been ultra healthy. I would go to her house back in the day and her pantry would be full of granola, oats...and a good amount of things I hadn't even heard of. What she loved most was her flaxseed. I think she said it helped her maintain her healthy amount hair which used to reach to the back of her knees.

We are not vegetarians in my house but if I could sway everyone in that direction I would. I have serious IBS and my body only likes clean foods. Grease, cows milk, egg (on and on) cause me pain but I digest potatoes just fine. However, they are a nightshade vegetable and cause my joints to flare up, otherwise, I'm in heaven with potatoes. 

Anyway, lol...cause I will write a book if not stopped. :dohh:

Meanwhile, I will continue stalking everyone for BFPs.


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> So I think the cropping worked...you can check out my chart n my smiley face n the line that got me the smiley if you like

It worked!! I didn't know we could post photos straight to the site cool beans. You temp look really good too. Are you getting excited?? :) I just know this weekend we are going to have some early testers. I can't wait but I'll try not to be a pee stick pusher. :haha:


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> So I think the cropping worked...you can check out my chart n my smiley face n the line that got me the smiley if you like
> 
> It worked!! I didn't know we could post photos straight to the site cool beans. You temp look really good too. Are you getting excited?? :) I just know this weekend we are going to have some early testers. I can't wait but I'll try not to be a pee stick pusher. :haha:Click to expand...

Yesss very excited...a little scared ..as this is something I wanted for a really really long time ..I'm popping by the store tomorrow and I'm buying every brand test they have!! I'm tired waiting...very tired


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> So I think the cropping worked...you can check out my chart n my smiley face n the line that got me the smiley if you like
> 
> It worked!! I didn't know we could post photos straight to the site cool beans. You temp look really good too. Are you getting excited?? :) I just know this weekend we are going to have some early testers. I can't wait but I'll try not to be a pee stick pusher. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yesss very excited...a little scared ..as this is something I wanted for a really really long time ..I'm popping by the store tomorrow and I'm buying every brand test they have!! I'm tired waiting...very tiredClick to expand...

:hugs: I know its scary. But there is a special baby waiting to join your family. Like I've learned with every pregnancy that if its meant to be it will. When I finally had my daughter I was in disbelief still, even as I held her, that I was holding MY baby..finally. She has been worth the wait. 

Ok, I'm waiting to see what tests you buy..lol.. I only have one FRER and like 3 Clinical Guard laying around. I won't be testing until I know I'm probably pregnant. Otherwise, these last two cycles have been so stressful. I may take a break next cycle and heal up physically and mentally. I feel all out of sorts.

Meanwhile, Happy Thursday!! It's my fav day of the week.


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Disneylovers

Good Luck Taylor! sending you baby dust!

Hope the IVI worked FTale, I hope you get your BFP this month! How are you feeling? I hope the Anti-B's are working well

Welcome Bay Blonde and MKaykes , somehow missed your posts.

AFM: I'm going to go insane waiting to O Next Wed? Thurs? it seems so far away!We're planning to BD this weekend, kind of hoping to sway for a girl without jinxing myself, have been reading up on the shettles method... hey it worked to get a boy with DS, not that getting a boy first was a 'plan' but I had feelings from the day I got my BFP with him that he was going to be a boy from timing and a bit of mother's intuition haha. DS wants a little brother this week, last week he wanted a big sister... I keep telling him the only way he can get an older sister is for us to adopt :shrug: He has eyes for our next door neighbor's 2 girls haha

And a bit of random: So I've been looking over one of my apps that I track my cycles with, it looks that right before O I get the usual pulling feeling but I also get what DS's baby group call the "period poops" :haha: (we can't be the only 12 to get those surely? lol) anyway looking back to when I conceived DS, I went on a road trip with my SIL and niece - I had to make them pull over into a rest stop so many times to go to the bathroom and I had the O pulling twinges. I've had a bit of an irritable tummy since I had my gallbladder out in early 2013 so had put it down to that but there's a strange correlation that I hadn't noticed... now to stay away from my tummy upset triggers and see if it's the same this month, with longer cycles here and there you start to symptom spot EVERYTHING hahahaha


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> So I think the cropping worked...you can check out my chart n my smiley face n the line that got me the smiley if you like
> 
> It worked!! I didn't know we could post photos straight to the site cool beans. You temp look really good too. Are you getting excited?? :) I just know this weekend we are going to have some early testers. I can't wait but I'll try not to be a pee stick pusher. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yesss very excited...a little scared ..as this is something I wanted for a really really long time ..I'm popping by the store tomorrow and I'm buying every brand test they have!! I'm tired waiting...very tiredClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I know its scary. But there is a special baby waiting to join your family. Like I've learned with every pregnancy that if its meant to be it will. When I finally had my daughter I was in disbelief still, even as I held her, that I was holding MY baby..finally. She has been worth the wait.
> 
> Ok, I'm waiting to see what tests you buy..lol.. I only have one FRER and like 3 Clinical Guard laying around. I won't be testing until I know I'm probably pregnant. Otherwise, these last two cycles have been so stressful. I may take a break next cycle and heal up physically and mentally. I feel all out of sorts.
> 
> Meanwhile, Happy Thursday!! It's my fav day of the week.
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...

 I live in barbados so u'll probably see some test u never seen the even heard of ...but I'll be using all ..except the Clearblue digitals they don't sell here..but I've ordered a few ...shudder come sometime next week but in the mean time I'll play along with store test I can find...Keep watching!!!:happydance::happydance:
Oh man I'm sooo nervous


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> Good Luck Taylor! sending you baby dust!
> 
> Hope the IVI worked FTale, I hope you get your BFP this month! How are you feeling? I hope the Anti-B's are working well
> 
> Welcome Bay Blonde and MKaykes , somehow missed your posts.
> 
> AFM: I'm going to go insane waiting to O Next Wed? Thurs? it seems so far away!We're planning to BD this weekend, kind of hoping to sway for a girl without jinxing myself, have been reading up on the shettles method... hey it worked to get a boy with DS, not that getting a boy first was a 'plan' but I had feelings from the day I got my BFP with him that he was going to be a boy from timing and a bit of mother's intuition haha. DS wants a little brother this week, last week he wanted a big sister... I keep telling him the only way he can get an older sister is for us to adopt :shrug: He has eyes for our next door neighbor's 2 girls haha
> 
> And a bit of random: So I've been looking over one of my apps that I track my cycles with, it looks that right before O I get the usual pulling feeling but I also get what DS's baby group call the "period poops" :haha: (we can't be the only 12 to get those surely? lol) anyway looking back to when I conceived DS, I went on a road trip with my SIL and niece - I had to make them pull over into a rest stop so many times to go to the bathroom and I had the O pulling twinges. I've had a bit of an irritable tummy since I had my gallbladder out in early 2013 so had put it down to that but there's a strange correlation that I hadn't noticed... now to stay away from my tummy upset triggers and see if it's the same this month, with longer cycles here and there you start to symptom spot EVERYTHING hahahaha

I was definitely tryna sway a girl as well ...vitamin c in high doses b4 O saw palmetto 480mg a day b4 0 n calcium...it's supposed to make body ph a Lil more acidic than males spermies like giving female sperms the extra push ..as they will thrive better in these conditions than male...hth ...didn't hurt to try I'll see how it worked if I get a bfp


----------



## Lyo28

Taylor really excited for you to start tof start testing. Positive vibes your way!!

I'm getting antsy . 4dpo. Hate the waiting. Resting heartrate is still high since ovulation on fitbit but trying not to read into it too much. Other than that not a single symptom to obsess about &#128512;


----------



## Disneylovers

TaylorK said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Taylor! sending you baby dust!
> 
> Hope the IVI worked FTale, I hope you get your BFP this month! How are you feeling? I hope the Anti-B's are working well
> 
> Welcome Bay Blonde and MKaykes , somehow missed your posts.
> 
> AFM: I'm going to go insane waiting to O Next Wed? Thurs? it seems so far away!We're planning to BD this weekend, kind of hoping to sway for a girl without jinxing myself, have been reading up on the shettles method... hey it worked to get a boy with DS, not that getting a boy first was a 'plan' but I had feelings from the day I got my BFP with him that he was going to be a boy from timing and a bit of mother's intuition haha. DS wants a little brother this week, last week he wanted a big sister... I keep telling him the only way he can get an older sister is for us to adopt :shrug: He has eyes for our next door neighbor's 2 girls haha
> 
> And a bit of random: So I've been looking over one of my apps that I track my cycles with, it looks that right before O I get the usual pulling feeling but I also get what DS's baby group call the "period poops" :haha: (we can't be the only 12 to get those surely? lol) anyway looking back to when I conceived DS, I went on a road trip with my SIL and niece - I had to make them pull over into a rest stop so many times to go to the bathroom and I had the O pulling twinges. I've had a bit of an irritable tummy since I had my gallbladder out in early 2013 so had put it down to that but there's a strange correlation that I hadn't noticed... now to stay away from my tummy upset triggers and see if it's the same this month, with longer cycles here and there you start to symptom spot EVERYTHING hahahaha
> 
> I was definitely tryna sway a girl as well ...vitamin c in high doses b4 O saw palmetto 480mg a day b4 0 n calcium...it's supposed to make body ph a Lil more acidic than males spermies like giving female sperms the extra push ..as they will thrive better in these conditions than male...hth ...didn't hurt to try I'll see how it worked if I get a bfpClick to expand...

I'd be happy either way but a little gentle swaying can't hurt, Hubby wants another boy... He, who said from day 1 when we were TTC for DS, that he wanted a girl "a daddy's little princess that we could dress up and take to Disneyland". He was so shocked how happy he was when we found out we were having a boy, me, I sat there telling him "I told you it was a boy" :haha: 

I just found the ankle sock they put DS's newborn alarm thingy on his leg with after birth (has a RDFI chip that locks down the hospital doors if you try to leave with it still on baby's leg), good gosh, the baby fever is strong over here! I remember how it kept slipping down his foot and alarming and they'd come to check he was ok. it still has a faint newborn smell! But how frustrating to always have faint lines like this on OPK's? I tested a few days before AF last month, they are like this ALL of the time but get dark for about 4hrs when I O, the next day they fade back to this.
 



Attached Files:







20160915_113000.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kern

Sooooo I'm 1dpo and chewing on a ton of pineapple to make my uterus fluffy. Anyone else? :haha: 

Kind of freaked out yesterday. In the afternoon I found blood on my tp, it was watery and very light. Only lasted an hour but freaked out, read on,one and found out it could be ovulation spotting which I've never had before :shrug: feel a little better but didn't bd last night, did the night before and two nights before that so hoping there's a chance! No we wait, holding off testing until af late (ha!) :happydance:


----------



## Disneylovers

Kern said:


> Sooooo I'm 1dpo and chewing on a ton of pineapple to make my uterus fluffy. Anyone else? :haha:
> 
> Kind of freaked out yesterday. In the afternoon I found blood on my tp, it was watery and very light. Only lasted an hour but freaked out, read on,one and found out it could be ovulation spotting which I've never had before :shrug: feel a little better but didn't bd last night, did the night before and two nights before that so hoping there's a chance! No we wait, holding off testing until af late (ha!) :happydance:

Hope that's the case, or just an irritated cervix, can be caused by anything like lots of BD :blush: Fingers crossed for a nice BFP in the works


----------



## Kern

Right? So stressful! :shrug:


----------



## lunamoth

Hi ladies, joining this forum a bit by surprise -- my husband and I joined the NTNP club this month (I haven't used birth control for three years since a very bad IUD experience, which was more about my personal biology than the IUD itself) ... on Sept 2, CD5, we stopped using the pull out method and just said, what the heck, we'll stop around the time I ovulate, but if nature surprises us then, it's cool.

My cycles have always been all over the place, but one thing has been reliable: I seem to be able to pinpoint (via CM and sudden intense mood swing/libido) when I ovulate. So we felt pretty confident doing the deed without "concern" on CD5, 9, and 13. I even did OPKs for the first time ever, just to get a better understanding of my cycle for when we do start trying in earnest. 

I tested every day except CD12, because I ran out that day. Every day was a negative. Then on the morning of CD13, we BD. And then I go to work, pick up a new pack of OPKs, take a test at work. I get a line that isn't positive but stronger than any previous line. I think to myself, aha, perhaps I'm about to ovulate earlier than normal. Fascinating. That afternoon: EWCM. The next day: Negative OPK. And then three more days of negative OPKs.

So I think I may have ovulated early, either on CD12 or 13 ... right when we BD. On the afternoon of CD 13, I had all my normal symptoms of O. (Normally I expect O around CD17 or 18). So I may have inadvertently crashed your TWW party.

So, uh, hi! I'm Luna! I'm excited, and scared out of my freakin' mind!


----------



## Disneylovers

Welcome Lunamoth, Gatecrashers welcome ;)


----------



## flyingduster

Wow, lots of posts to catch up on, but I am babysitting a friends kid right now so I'm distracted and won't try reply to everyone!!

Welcome to the new ones though, this is a fun thread!!

AFM, I'm now at CD 12, n real sign of much yet. I've had some stretchy CM but it's been tinged veeeery slightly brown from AF still!! So I'm not calling it fertile stretchy... My predicted O day from my previous cycles six years ago is to be next week, so I'm still waiting and watching really. I'm happy with my temps at he moment, considering I wake frequently to nurse, and I'm temping orally!!! They are fairly consistently low with only a couple of slightly higher ones, so hopefully I stil show an O spike later. :)


----------



## FTale

:happydance:Welcome lunamoth:happydance:

And oops moment is what made me reconsider wanting to actually ttc again. I ovulated earlier than expected and nervously waited to see if I was preggers. When I wasn't, I realized I wanted to be and Hubby jumped on board with me. FX for you!!!


----------



## FTale

Alright ladies, I need some help here. I've been struggling with fertility matters for over a decade but I am stumped with my body with ttc#2

I got my results back from the scan on Tuesday.

1. Uterus looking normal sized with a 1cm lining.
BUT with 3 intramural fibroids with the biggest being 1.5cm. I only had 2 in Jan. of this year.:cry:

2. Right Ovary: simple cyst 2.0 x 1.8 x 1.0cm

3. Left Ovary: simple cyst/dominant follicle 1.8 x 1.5 x 1.4cm

The only thing that I understand is that 1cm lining is good. Everything is questionable. Like why are they both called simple cyst but one is a cyst and dominant follicle but smaller than the other?

Regardless, my doctor got the report and didn't seem too concerned but clearly she didn't read my other scan from Jan. showing only 2 fibroids. Also, the nurse was the one who suggested I make an appt. with my OBGN to get a better understanding of what I personally need to do.

So between now and then I either grew another one fibroid or they simply missed it at my OBGYN's office. I had my recent scan done at an imaging center separate from OBGYN's office.

I just hurt. Lower back, and both ovaries are just bugging me. I'm walking around feeling like they are brushing up against my body as I walk and my bbs are killer. Too much estrogen?

Anyone have any experience with fibroids or cysts?

Edited to add: Feels like both ovaries are trying to release right now...in a ton of pain and my lower area is swelling up. Strangely this happens after my sweet hubby brings me some Pepsi home to drink. I've been staying away from caffeine/sugar but gave up because feel like this cycle is a bust. I guess I just needed to relax and have some Pepsi. But seriously pray that these both don't explode on me...:help:


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Wow, lots of posts to catch up on, but I am babysitting a friends kid right now so I'm distracted and won't try reply to everyone!!
> 
> Welcome to the new ones though, this is a fun thread!!
> 
> AFM, I'm now at CD 12, n real sign of much yet. I've had some stretchy CM but it's been tinged veeeery slightly brown from AF still!! So I'm not calling it fertile stretchy... My predicted O day from my previous cycles six years ago is to be next week, so I'm still waiting and watching really. I'm happy with my temps at he moment, considering I wake frequently to nurse, and I'm temping orally!!! They are fairly consistently low with only a couple of slightly higher ones, so hopefully I stil show an O spike later. :)

Do you normally have many days of fertile cm? How long is your cycle usually? 
I had spotting in my ewcm this go around. Totally not normal for me. Your temps do look good and consistent. I think you will see a clear shift for sure.


----------



## TaylorK

Thnks everyone ...so I got my stash!! I didn't test tho as I got them well after my fmu ...but hopefully tomorrow..I'm sooo nervous....


----------



## bbygurl719

How do I post a pic from my phone


----------



## Disneylovers

bbygurl719 said:


> How do I post a pic from my phone

If you scroll to the bottom of the page and tap the desktop view button, it should give you the options on advanced reply to attach pics, they have file size limits so something like a private photobucket acct may be easier (you want the  codes from photobucket)


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale, the cyst I had with DS (corpus litum sp? Aka left over from the egg releasing) felt twingy pains when i o'd but after that it didn't hurt, but it also didn't go away until I was about 7-8wks pregnant I only knew it was there because I had bleeding at 6wks and they found it on a scan. I want to say it was 1.1-1.3cm it was gone by the time I had my dating scan with my OB


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you trying to post my opks since I had the inplanon removed


----------



## Bay Blonde

Ok folks, here's my daily update again. I just finished 5 DPO. My boobs on the underside and top are still sore. The bloating has subsided some, as I have eaten more veggies and less salt the past couple of days. I just took my last Bromelain dose for the cycle and I am going to hold out until my period is due to test, since I have been wrong before in the past. FTale, my boobs normally are not sore past ovulation. I have had ovulation pain before on the day my egg released in past years, but not recently. I had a tiny amount of cream discharge this afternoon. So we will just have to wait and see. My next question is, would you like me to tell my news here either way or post to another forum and post a link for you to follow? I don't want to offend anyone here, so I'm leaving it up to all of you novices to decide.

Catch you all on the flip side!


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> FTale, the cyst I had with DS (corpus litum sp? Aka left over from the egg releasing) felt twingy pains when i o'd but after that it didn't hurt, but it also didn't go away until I was about 7-8wks pregnant I only knew it was there because I had bleeding at 6wks and they found it on a scan. I want to say it was 1.1-1.3cm it was gone by the time I had my dating scan with my OB

Thank you for sharing. I think what I had was definitely holding the egg and I hope that it doesn't get left now that the egg is out. 

Did it hurt when you started bleeding? Was it the cyst or your progesterone drying up? Did your doc put you on progesterone? Sorry for all the questions.:blush:



bbygurl719 said:


> Thank you trying to post my opks since I had the inplanon removed

Did you try again? Or was it a post for some place else. I needed a pic distraction and was just waiting and waiting..LOL



Bay Blonde said:


> Ok folks, here's my daily update again. I just finished 5 DPO. My boobs on the underside and top are still sore. The bloating has subsided some, as I have eaten more veggies and less salt the past couple of days. I just took my last Bromelain dose for the cycle and I am going to hold out until my period is due to test, since I have been wrong before in the past. FTale, my boobs normally are not sore past ovulation. I have had ovulation pain before on the day my egg released in past years, but not recently. I had a tiny amount of cream discharge this afternoon. So we will just have to wait and see. My next question is, would you like me to tell my news here either way or post to another forum and post a link for you to follow? I don't want to offend anyone here, so I'm leaving it up to all of you novices to decide.
> 
> Catch you all on the flip side!

Oh, no, please, post away!! We are all here to see each other through ttc. A bfp is a very important part of it ...lol :happydance:

And did you mean novices?? I didn't understand how that part. :shrug:


----------



## FTale

It took all night but I OVULATED!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I tossed an turned and took care of my daughter on and off but ultimately at about 3am I woke up with that horrible release feeling (said to be of blood in the abdomen coming out with the egg). I am waddling around better now but that was the most intense ovulation I have ever had. And my temp shot up like crazy.

There is only one thing to do now :sex: OH wait, more like find a cup and hunt hubby down as I'm still on task to clear up the annoying UTI which by the way does not hurt anymore or cause my pee to smell foul. But I'm not going through that again. :nope:

I'm betting this egg has plans on being a boy. Let's catch it :spermy:


----------



## OilyMamma

Bay Blonde said:


> Ok folks, here's my daily update again. I just finished 5 DPO. My boobs on the underside and top are still sore. The bloating has subsided some, as I have eaten more veggies and less salt the past couple of days. I just took my last Bromelain dose for the cycle and I am going to hold out until my period is due to test, since I have been wrong before in the past. FTale, my boobs normally are not sore past ovulation. I have had ovulation pain before on the day my egg released in past years, but not recently. I had a tiny amount of cream discharge this afternoon. So we will just have to wait and see. My next question is, would you like me to tell my news here either way or post to another forum and post a link for you to follow? I don't want to offend anyone here, so I'm leaving it up to all of you novices to decide.
> 
> Catch you all on the flip side!

POST HERE! dont leave us hanging lol. No one will be offended. We are here to support each other. BFPS make us all happy even when they arent our own :)


----------



## OilyMamma

FTale said:


> It took all night but I OVULATED!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I tossed an turned and took care of my daughter on and off but ultimately at about 3am I woke up with that horrible release feeling (said to be of blood in the abdomen coming out with the egg). I am waddling around better now but that was the most intense ovulation I have ever had. And my temp shot up like crazy.
> 
> There is only one thing to do now :sex: OH wait, more like find a cup and hunt hubby down as I'm still on task to clear up the annoying UTI which by the way does not hurt anymore or cause my pee to smell foul. But I'm not going through that again. :nope:
> 
> I'm betting this egg has plans on being a boy. Let's catch it :spermy:

How the heck do you guys know when you ovulate! I have paid so much attention to my body the last couple years and have yet to feel ovulation! But ladies on this site talk about it all the time. I go by cm and thats about all i have to go by as i dont temp or use opk either.


----------



## Jalanis22

Im with you Oily lol i dont even know when i ovulate i go by the cm discharge. I will pay close attention to see if i get those pains too.


----------



## Lyo28

I actually felt ovulation for the first time in ages this month. I had gotten pos opk that morning. Then that night had left handed pain and constipation all day the next day cm changed. So I'm pretty sure I ovulated then.


----------



## FTale

Ladies, trust me as Lyo28 wrote about the pain and the constipation..it is not a treat by far if you aren't ttc. But if you are it takes a lot of the guess work out.

I don't know why some women feel it. All I know is as a child I had painful periods. I started my cycle at the age of 10 like literally it was "Happy Birthday to ...oh hey, there's your period". I remember playing on the monkey bars and getting my period while wearing a skirt but not wanting to stop playing because I was a kid and who wants to deal with adult matters.

I'm sorry though. I know it would help so many others out to know. :hugs:
On the flip side I have really hostile PH and I need assistive lubricant to get pregnant yet I also have a sensitive vaginal area and UTIs just like throwing me a party whenever I use soap it doesn't like, or hold my pee for too long. So you can imagine the whole lying in bed for 30 minutes after bding with my legs in the air just gave my body the perfect excuse to UTI me.

Its not a perfect science - tons of hope behind it. Otherwise, I think I'd have 10 kids right now.


----------



## TaylorK

Wow alot went on since I've been missing....
FTALE I'm excited that you ovulated an make sure u catch that egg...
Also I'd definitely love to see a bfp on this post I won't be no where close to offended...
So I did buy my stash of test but had DH hid them as I'm trying not to test...wrongest thing I've ever done.ive been asking him constantly for about 14hrs including in my sleep to give them to me ...he won't because I might have told him not to give me b4 Sunday no matter how much I beg or ask r plead or cry ..Opps..he's really holding out ...I'll probably go buy 2 more lol but good look ladies and keep this beautiful thread flowing 
I love it ! And I look forward to chatting with yall daily


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> FTale, the cyst I had with DS (corpus litum sp? Aka left over from the egg releasing) felt twingy pains when i o'd but after that it didn't hurt, but it also didn't go away until I was about 7-8wks pregnant I only knew it was there because I had bleeding at 6wks and they found it on a scan. I want to say it was 1.1-1.3cm it was gone by the time I had my dating scan with my OB
> 
> Thank you for sharing. I think what I had was definitely holding the egg and I hope that it doesn't get left now that the egg is out.
> 
> Did it hurt when you started bleeding? Was it the cyst or your progesterone drying up? Did your doc put you on progesterone? Sorry for all the questions.:blush:Click to expand...

I had no pain when I bled at 6wks, Just a lot of bright red blood, they checked for sub-hemorrhages but there wasn't any, they just said threatened miscarriage or it was the cyst/irritated cervix. I hadn't done anything to cause my cervix to be irritated but the bleeding had stopped by the time they did a second internal scan. DS was hiding at the top of the yolk so they said that they couldn't do anything really other than give me some fluids and something for morning sickness. a week and a half later was my booking in appt with my OB, she did an internal scan and there was DS all tucked up safe and sound. He just turned 2 and a half today, bleeding in pregnancy isn't a set outcome. yours does sound like ovulation pain though, then I read you had O'd woohoo! hope you get a sticky bean of a baby!

AFM: I'm actually being able to be pretty consistent with temping for once, it's giving me some distraction at least, temp has been the same the past 3 mornings though. I hate that twiddling thumbs feeling, waiting for O is worse than waiting for Christmas morning haha, Help me when it comes to TWW, I may go insane and test at 7dpo like I did with DS and get 'line-eye' LOL I'll probably test with OPK's twice or cough 3 times a day this weekend, anything to stave off frustration/anticipation! 

I showed hubby how I found Aiden's monitor sock from his birth, hubby recanted the same memories of the nurses rushing in when it slipped off his leg whilst I was nursing. He said he can't wait for those first few days of new babyness, I can't believe that a few months ago he was so on the fence about TTC for #2 and now he's fully invested. Just makes you love them more hehe. DS though, now wants a dinosaur and no siblings... the ideas of a toddler crack me up! He was adamant that his cousin born back in June needed to be called "elephant" I wonder what he'll say he wants tomorrow :haha:


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> Wow alot went on since I've been missing....
> FTALE I'm excited that you ovulated an make sure u catch that egg...
> Also I'd definitely love to see a bfp on this post I won't be no where close to offended...
> So I did buy my stash of test but had DH hid them as I'm trying not to test...wrongest thing I've ever done.ive been asking him constantly for about 14hrs including in my sleep to give them to me ...he won't because I might have told him not to give me b4 Sunday no matter how much I beg or ask r plead or cry ..Opps..he's really holding out ...I'll probably go buy 2 more lol but good look ladies and keep this beautiful thread flowing
> I love it ! And I look forward to chatting with yall daily

You crack me up!! Girl I hope you hold out!! hahaha..I was so tempted to go buy more opks when O didn't start on day I expected. My husband was like 'Do I need to hide the emergency spending card?"..:nope: But you know I was thinking YES. :haha:

You are almost there and I believe Oily is too. :dust:


----------



## bbygurl719

No it wasn't for another post I just can't do from my phone n need to get on comp


----------



## FTale

"He said he can't wait for those first few days of new babyness, I can't believe that a few months ago he was so on the fence about TTC for #2 and now he's fully invested. Just makes you love them more hehe. DS though, now wants a dinosaur and no siblings... the ideas of a toddler crack me up! He was adamant that his cousin born back in June needed to be called "elephant" I wonder what he'll say he wants tomorrow :haha:"


That is adorable on both accounts. I am so happy he is excited about 'new baby' things. My husband was beyond on the fence he had burnt it down and wasn't looking back. Now he does anything he needs to do to get baby here. 

HAHAH...an Elephant? I can't stop laughing. To see things through the eyes of a child. I love it.

And I think you are right about it being ovulation pain. I've just accepted that my LH might have caused the cyst that wasn't dominant to burst and I don't know that it viable. I know when the tech listened to the left follicle it had a strong blood pulse but the right one had a weak pulse. So who knows. I am just glad to get it over with. I'm still achey and walking funny but relieved my ovaries have finally let go...geesh. :wacko:


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> No it wasn't for another post I just can't do from my phone n need to get on comp

OH!! Ok, rats. Well, we'll be waiting for some eye candy. What brand of Opk again? :D


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> Wow alot went on since I've been missing....
> FTALE I'm excited that you ovulated an make sure u catch that egg...
> Also I'd definitely love to see a bfp on this post I won't be no where close to offended...
> So I did buy my stash of test but had DH hid them as I'm trying not to test...wrongest thing I've ever done.ive been asking him constantly for about 14hrs including in my sleep to give them to me ...he won't because I might have told him not to give me b4 Sunday no matter how much I beg or ask r plead or cry ..Opps..he's really holding out ...I'll probably go buy 2 more lol but good look ladies and keep this beautiful thread flowing
> I love it ! And I look forward to chatting with yall daily
> 
> You crack me up!! Girl I hope you hold out!! hahaha..I was so tempted to go buy more opks when O didn't start on day I expected. My husband was like 'Do I need to hide the emergency spending card?"..:nope: But you know I was thinking YES. :haha:
> 
> You are almost there and I believe Oily is too. :dust:Click to expand...

So I couldn't stand the taut of not having my tests til all Sunday...soon I popped by the store n picked up 3 different kinds ..lol...I'm 9dpo today...a girl on my thread got he bfp today at 9dpo made me so happy and more eager to test lol ...here are the brands I got jus now I attached a pic (ipreg..Dr office brandtest.first response and sure sign 2pc ...totalling 4 test in all...I pregnancy needed themmmm...I'm a crazy wild child whose husband is not keeping up with her spending...lol..
 



Attached Files:







20160916_150126.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Disneylovers

Fingers crossed for your BFP Taylor, when are you going to test?


----------



## FTale

TAYLOR??? You shouldn't have. :winkwink: hehehehe

I am so excited for you! I always get positive at 10dpo so 9dpo is not too early for some ppl at all. Taking a deep breath and waiting very impatiently for you to start testing.:haha:

:dust:


----------



## TaylorK

Thanks ladies ... I'll be testing tomorrow...I couldn't help myself lol


----------



## Bay Blonde

[/QUOTE]



I showed hubby how I found Aiden's monitor sock from his birth, hubby recanted the same memories of the nurses rushing in when it slipped off his leg whilst I was nursing. He said he can't wait for those first few days of new babyness, I can't believe that a few months ago he was so on the fence about TTC for #2 and now he's fully invested. Just makes you love them more hehe. DS though, now wants a dinosaur and no siblings... the ideas of a toddler crack me up! He was adamant that his cousin born back in June needed to be called "elephant" I wonder what he'll say he wants tomorrow :haha:[/QUOTE]

AwwI love how our DHs are shy at first about ttc, then once we twist their arms and get going, they get more into it than we are! Mine is so sweet, he already rubs my back or boobs, etc., whenever I ask and I've seen him with our nieces and nephews..he's going to be a great daddy someday, I just know it! I was choked up by the comment about your hubby remembering your little boy from the sock at the hospital and wanting another that is too precious.


----------



## Bay Blonde

Good luck Taylor, we're all rooting for you! I'm worried 10 DPO is too early for me, I've done it before with no success. I'm gonna wait the full TWW and see I can't wait to see those pics though.


----------



## bbygurl719

They are answers. I've still not had time to get on comp to upload it. But I have no clue what's going on with my body.


----------



## OilyMamma

Almost testing time. I am just waiting on AF. She is coming folks. Ive been cramping all night and theres a shift in smell. (Im sure you ladies know the pre-af smell im talking about) so pretty sure im out but ill tell ya tomorrow or sunday for sure. &#128547; 
Im rooting for all of you to get BIG OL BFP'S


----------



## Lyo28

Oh Oily I hope that she doesn't come x 

Taylor are you testing today? B estate of luck to you! 

Afm 6dpo and rhr on fitbithe daily average gone down a few beats. It had been climbing pretty well giving me hope. No signs or symptoms of pregnancy at all.


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> They are answers. I've still not had time to get on comp to upload it. But I have no clue what's going on with my body.

What's going?? Are you having any fertile ewcm or monitoring your bbt?


----------



## FTale

OilyMamma said:


> Almost testing time. I am just waiting on AF. She is coming folks. Ive been cramping all night and theres a shift in smell. (Im sure you ladies know the pre-af smell im talking about) so pretty sure im out but ill tell ya tomorrow or sunday for sure. &#128547;
> Im rooting for all of you to get BIG OL BFP'S

:growlmad: I know the smell you speak of. The thing is I don't know if I smelled it on cycles where I was pregnant or not. 
Sending tons of :dust: hoping AF stays away.


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Oh Oily I hope that she doesn't come x
> 
> Taylor are you testing today? B estate of luck to you!
> 
> Afm 6dpo and rhr on fitbithe daily average gone down a few beats. It had been climbing pretty well giving me hope. No signs or symptoms of pregnancy at all.


I did not have any symptoms with DD. I went pee on a stick out of spite to see it turn positive. I had been waiting on AF because my temps started dropping/cramps/..the usual. You are still very early so don't let that rhr get you down. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Taylor: Where ya at??? :laugh2: The suspense is killing me. You are so positive. I feel like I could just go out and get a bfp right now at 1dpo. :haha: I hope whenever you test its a bfp, either way, let us know so we can get our pee stick pic fix on! :winkwink:


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Oily I hope that she doesn't come x
> 
> Taylor are you testing today? B estate of luck to you!
> 
> Afm 6dpo and rhr on fitbithe daily average gone down a few beats. It had been climbing pretty well giving me hope. No signs or symptoms of pregnancy at all.
> 
> 
> I did not have any symptoms with DD. I went pee on a stick out of spite to see it turn positive. I had been waiting on AF because my temps started dropping/cramps/..the usual. You are still very early so don't let that rhr get you down. :hugs:Click to expand...

FTale I think I missed that you ovulated.. you 2 dpo now? Excitement! 

Yeah I'm really trying to stay positive and not analyse but clearly struggling not to obsess. I know with my others I didn't get symptodd until period due so don't know why I'm expecting them now. Need to relax!

Come on Taylor. Get up and test and put us out of our misery &#128514;


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Oily I hope that she doesn't come x
> 
> Taylor are you testing today? B estate of luck to you!
> 
> Afm 6dpo and rhr on fitbithe daily average gone down a few beats. It had been climbing pretty well giving me hope. No signs or symptoms of pregnancy at all.
> 
> 
> I did not have any symptoms with DD. I went pee on a stick out of spite to see it turn positive. I had been waiting on AF because my temps started dropping/cramps/..the usual. You are still very early so don't let that rhr get you down. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> FTale I think I missed that you ovulated.. you 2 dpo now? Excitement!
> 
> Yeah I'm really trying to stay positive and not analyse but clearly struggling not to obsess. I know with my others I didn't get symptodd until period due so don't know why I'm expecting them now. Need to relax!
> 
> Come on Taylor. Get up and test and put us out of our misery &#128514;Click to expand...


FF wants to put my O on Wednesay. I agree that my body was building up for it on that day but I don't think it went down till late Thursday night. This is seriously the first time I've ever been like 'what dpo am I on?' Ugh. But yeah, 2dpo :thumbup: hahah..this is crazy

HHAHHA...Right? Wake up Taylor..hehe


----------



## bbygurl719

Well I finslly know what my body is doing. I wasn't sure what to expect with getting my nexplanon removed but I woke up this morning to the witch so I'm on cd1. Once the witch subsides I will be returning to take my opks. I have like 10 more answers and 49 of ones I got off amazon. But I still have a chance of a June baby.


----------



## OilyMamma

BOO to AF. Tell her to take a hike!! &#128514;


----------



## MKaykes

Hi ladies! So much going on on this thread, I feel like I need to log in once an hour to keep up, lol!

Fingers crossed for the TWW...I'll be joining you in the next day or so! Today is CD15 and I usually O between CD16-18. OPKs have been negative, until a "positive" equal line today. I haven't been doing OPKs for several months, but I was getting usually 2 days of equal "positive" tests then 1 day where the test line is darker...we'll see what happens this month! DTD last night, then DH is gone tonight so back at it when he gets back tomorrow if I can pull him away from Sunday football.

Anyone monitor cervical position? I was temping, but doctor told me to stop now that I'm being somewhat monitored by them as it is too stressful (DH was glad as he hated the beep every morning). I don't really actively monitor CM, but it is obvious when I get EWCM so I notice it without looking. Thinking I want to add in CP but so far am not really sure what I'm feeling or looking for...

Cheers to a new cycle Bbygurl, sorry AF got you but good luck with a new cycle!

Taylor, loved your pic of all your tests, waiting on seeing them out of the package!


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Well I finslly know what my body is doing. I wasn't sure what to expect with getting my nexplanon removed but I woke up this morning to the witch so I'm on cd1. Once the witch subsides I will be returning to take my opks. I have like 10 more answers and 49 of ones I got off amazon. But I still have a chance of a June baby.


Ahh, noooo. Dang it. I'm sorry, bbygurl. And Yes, there is still a chance of a June baby. :hugs: No matter what, we are here for you as your body normalizes.:hugs:


----------



## FTale

MKaykes said:


> Hi ladies! So much going on on this thread, I feel like I need to log in once an hour to keep up, lol!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the TWW...I'll be joining you in the next day or so! Today is CD15 and I usually O between CD16-18. OPKs have been negative, until a "positive" equal line today. I haven't been doing OPKs for several months, but I was getting usually 2 days of equal "positive" tests then 1 day where the test line is darker...we'll see what happens this month! DTD last night, then DH is gone tonight so back at it when he gets back tomorrow if I can pull him away from Sunday football.
> 
> Anyone monitor cervical position? I was temping, but doctor told me to stop now that I'm being somewhat monitored by them as it is too stressful (DH was glad as he hated the beep every morning). I don't really actively monitor CM, but it is obvious when I get EWCM so I notice it without looking. Thinking I want to add in CP but so far am not really sure what I'm feeling or looking for...
> 
> Cheers to a new cycle Bbygurl, sorry AF got you but good luck with a new cycle!
> 
> Taylor, loved your pic of all your tests, waiting on seeing them out of the package!

Hi MKaykes

Was wondering where you were :)

I don't check my cp much because I found it changes so much. But I did check it on the day I O'd and found it open. In all the years of casually checking it I've never felt that and was weirded out big time. 

And I'm double sure your husband loves the no beeping in the morning...haha mine never wakes up but he stirs around big time but swears he never hears it when I ask later. I wish it worked faster like the quick temp thermometer I have. 60seconds just gives me plenty of time to wake up as I'm a light sleeper...lol

Let me know when you O so I can move you up to the TWW list :happydance::happydance:


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies can I join? I had a loss at 15 weeks in Aug, and have not had an af yet, but I did get a positive opk and today I'm 5dpo.


----------



## FTale

StillPraying said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I had a loss at 15 weeks in Aug, and have not had an af yet, but I did get a positive opk and today I'm 5dpo.

:happydance:Welcome StillPraying:happydance:


I'm very sorry to learn of lost. That is one of the hardest things to go through (from personal experience). Well, you come to a great thread!! We are all in different stages and very helpful to one another. Sending you tons of :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

As far as CP is concerned, check at the same time every day as it does vary during the day, same position (I check mine whilst standing in the shower, others prefer to stand with one foot on a stool/edge of a toilet) firm feels like the tip of your nose, soft feels squidgy like your lips. Position lowest is usually right before and during AF, highest when you o (like can barely reach the tip of your cervix for some) 

Afm: were going car shopping today, woke with what I thought could be o pain, nope once I woke fully I realized it was just a really, really full bladder haha, I need to stop o symptom spotting and rely on Temps, cm and opks - latter of which are annoying me with their light lines lol


----------



## Bay Blonde

Hello Ladies,

I wanted to put in my two cents more last night, but sleep got the better of me ;)
As of this morning, I am 7DPO. My boobs are still sore, I experienced a dizzy spell while sitting and standing at work yesterday. I realized after an embarrassing experience, for at least myself, I need to make sure to put on plenty of deodorant in the morning because yesterday afternoon it wore off just after walking the stairs in our parking garage to drive to lunch. No one else seemed to notice, but I would catch a downhill wind lol every once in a while and be going " eww, you smell like a homeless man, do you even own a shower?" LOL. My nose has heightened some. A woman had cantalope at her desk and I smelled it from across the room. Someone had fish for lunch and I could smell it the moment I stepped off of the elevator in the hallway down from our suite doors. 

FTale sorry for the confusion a day ago. I meant I jerry rig my pants shut-with a hair band. That, or if they are my black trousers with a flat closure, I wear a long camisole and shirt over that to hide my unbuttoned pants&#8230;ha! The things we try when we are bloated huh? 

I also cannot wait to hear either way from Taylor and if its not today, it could be too early and unless the witch shows first, there's still hope!

I'm very happy and relieved that you all wish to see OPKs and HCG tests here, since some other threads ban it.I just wanted to get the 411 before I start posting away like its my own baby book lol.


----------



## Disneylovers

Sounds promising BB, heightened sense of smell I remember well! Smelling poopy diapers from a ways away at theme parks, the smell of fish made me so nauseated with DS, I hope this means a bfp is in the works for you!


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Afm: were going car shopping today, woke with what I thought could be o pain, nope once I woke fully I realized it was just a really, really full bladder haha, I need to stop o symptom spotting and rely on Temps, cm and opks - latter of which are annoying me with their light lines lol

Car shopping. I so want to go with you. All my husband can do is talk about getting a new car for me with the expectation of having a new baby next year. I can't wait. What kind of car you looking for?

Hey, a full bladder is a good sign, you know? Everything becomes pressured easily in the body as you get close to O or AF. I was getting a full bladder alot as I got close to O. And the light lines got the best of me earlier. I pray I never have to look at those things again. But I get desperate like this cycle and buy some..:dohh:

I pray O shows up this weekend for you!! Temping is the best way. My temp rose the day after O though it usually drops then rises on 2dpo. If I didn't feel O pains or used good Opks, my temp would give it away for sure.


----------



## FTale

Bay Blonde said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> No one else seemed to notice, but I would catch a downhill wind lol every once in a while and be going " eww, you smell like a homeless man, do you even own a shower?" LOL. My nose has heightened some. A woman had cantalope at her desk and I smelled it from across the room. Someone had fish for lunch and I could smell it the moment I stepped off of the elevator in the hallway down from our suite doors.
> 
> FTale sorry for the confusion a day ago. I meant I jerry rig my pants shut-with a hair band. That, or if they are my black trousers with a flat closure, I wear a long camisole and shirt over that to hide my unbuttoned pantsha! The things we try when we are bloated huh? ...
> 
> I'm very happy and relieved that you all wish to see OPKs and HCG tests here, since some other threads ban it.I just wanted to get the 411 before I start posting away like its my own baby book lol.

7dpo Sore bbs..hmmm is this norm for you? Your sense of smell sounds right on. Man you have got to be wondering...hehehe When do you plan on testing? I can't recall if you already mentioned earlier.

OMG..that had to be so embarrassing!! It took one time for me to experience that(I totally forgot my deo that morning) and I've been carrying deordorant in my purse for years now. You poor thing!

Jerry rig it is!! This is too funny, I do the SAME thing. I have to remember to wear a longer shirt so there is no accidental peek-a-boo moment (pray you are wearing dark underwear) cause my zipper always gives way.

No,no...not here. Banning of tests results, pics or anything ttc is not accepted. TTC is real folks. We are here for support and sharing is caring :flower: So, again, please no holding back..lol


----------



## StillPraying

There are threads that ban pics of tests???


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Afm: were going car shopping today, woke with what I thought could be o pain, nope once I woke fully I realized it was just a really, really full bladder haha, I need to stop o symptom spotting and rely on Temps, cm and opks - latter of which are annoying me with their light lines lol
> 
> Car shopping. I so want to go with you. All my husband can do is talk about getting a new car for me with the expectation of having a new baby next year. I can't wait. What kind of car you looking for?
> 
> Hey, a full bladder is a good sign, you know? Everything becomes pressured easily in the body as you get close to O or AF. I was getting a full bladder alot as I got close to O. And the light lines got the best of me earlier. I pray I never have to look at those things again. But I get desperate like this cycle and buy some..:dohh:
> 
> I pray O shows up this weekend for you!! Temping is the best way. My temp rose the day after O though it usually drops then rises on 2dpo. If I didn't feel O pains or used good Opks, my temp would give it away for sure.Click to expand...

Were looking at a used Hyundai Santa Fe, we have a little ford focus at the moment, getting DS in and out of it is becoming a pain in the rear, I'm 5'10 and a bit and bending down to get him in his car seat is a way down, we hired a suv at Christmas and liked having the seats are little higher plus the space was nice, my parents were visiting and they hired a Santa Fe, DS's seat fit do much nicer, they went home and ended up buying one too haha. DS's infant seat is still well within the dates for expiration so we know what kind of seat space we need for baby#2 just got to find one in our price range

As for signs, cm is on the watery side... if DS would take a blooming nap it'd be great timing to bd lol. Cm is usually like this a day or 2 before o so here's hoping...Yesterday he flat out refused to nap and I'm so not ready to give up the hour and a half of mummy time lol. He clearly still needs to nap though, cranky little terror last night was he haha. If I get anything near as tired in first tri as I did with him, those naps are going to be needed by me too. I want to say around 6 weeks I could fall asleep at the drop off a hat, if I hadn't already known I was pregnant with him, that would have been a big sign (I didn't o until CD40 that cycle so was used to long breaks between AF lol)


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Afm: were going car shopping today, woke with what I thought could be o pain, nope once I woke fully I realized it was just a really, really full bladder haha, I need to stop o symptom spotting and rely on Temps, cm and opks - latter of which are annoying me with their light lines lol
> 
> Car shopping. I so want to go with you. All my husband can do is talk about getting a new car for me with the expectation of having a new baby next year. I can't wait. What kind of car you looking for?
> 
> Hey, a full bladder is a good sign, you know? Everything becomes pressured easily in the body as you get close to O or AF. I was getting a full bladder alot as I got close to O. And the light lines got the best of me earlier. I pray I never have to look at those things again. But I get desperate like this cycle and buy some..:dohh:
> 
> I pray O shows up this weekend for you!! Temping is the best way. My temp rose the day after O though it usually drops then rises on 2dpo. If I didn't feel O pains or used good Opks, my temp would give it away for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> Were looking at a used Hyundai Santa Fe, we have a little ford focus at the moment, getting DS in and out of it is becoming a pain in the rear, I'm 5'10 and a bit and bending down to get him in his car seat is a way down, we hired a suv at Christmas and liked having the seats are little higher plus the space was nice, my parents were visiting and they hired a Santa Fe, DS's seat fit do much nicer, they went home and ended up buying one too haha. DS's infant seat is still well within the dates for expiration so we know what kind of seat space we need for baby#2 just got to find one in our price range
> 
> As for signs, cm is on the watery side... if DS would take a blooming nap it'd be great timing to bd lol. Cm is usually like this a day or 2 before o so here's hoping...Yesterday he flat out refused to nap and I'm so not ready to give up the hour and a half of mummy time lol. He clearly still needs to nap though, cranky little terror last night was he haha. If I get anything near as tired in first tri as I did with him, those naps are going to be needed by me too. I want to say around 6 weeks I could fall asleep at the drop off a hat, if I hadn't already known I was pregnant with him, that would have been a big sign (I didn't o until CD40 that cycle so was used to long breaks between AF lol)Click to expand...

That is so cool that you say 'Hired' a car. I was so confused. I had to ask my husband what it means. He just gave me that 'poor dear' look and said it means 'rent'. :dohh:

My husband is big on the volvo. I think the XC70. Trying to find a good used deal though. I don't like the newer styles and they are dang expensive too. I like no car payments:winkwink:

The nap. It is a must. I wonder why he is not liking his naps. At his age you think he'd just collapse on the sofa eventually. Mine quit needing naps at age 5 and now I take naps :haha: She has learned to let mommy take her naps or mommy is not very fun to be around.:nope:

Have you tried tiring him out with tons of giggling?? I am so awful I will do it just so I can have alone time just to talk to her dad without her interrupting to tell me about imaginary friends...HAHAH. I will do the tickle monster or have her do races around the house (hehehe). Totally poops her out and she wants nothing to do with us for a spell.

WOW...that is a mighty long cycle. When not ttc I think I might like that long break before the :witch: shows. But it seems now you will be Oing soon so I really hope you can get your lil one to nap a bit.


----------



## FTale

StillPraying said:


> There are threads that ban pics of tests???

I guess. I can't imagine why but to each his own. Meh.:shrug:


----------



## TaylorK

Heyyy...Ladies...I see I've been missed...Dropped my fone and it Just din work after that ..... I'll have to make the photo bucket account cause cropping isn't working on my new phone blehh!! I did testttt!!! N I'll show the pic as soon as I figure out how...
Hope everyone is fine and being positive &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842; more babydust


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> Heyyy...Ladies...I see I've been missed...Dropped my fone and it Just din work after that ..... I'll have to make the photo bucket account cause cropping isn't working on my new phone blehh!! I did testttt!!! N I'll show the pic as soon as I figure out how...
> Hope everyone is fine and being positive &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; more babydust

YAY :happydance:


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Afm: were going car shopping today, woke with what I thought could be o pain, nope once I woke fully I realized it was just a really, really full bladder haha, I need to stop o symptom spotting and rely on Temps, cm and opks - latter of which are annoying me with their light lines lol
> 
> Car shopping. I so want to go with you. All my husband can do is talk about getting a new car for me with the expectation of having a new baby next year. I can't wait. What kind of car you looking for?
> 
> Hey, a full bladder is a good sign, you know? Everything becomes pressured easily in the body as you get close to O or AF. I was getting a full bladder alot as I got close to O. And the light lines got the best of me earlier. I pray I never have to look at those things again. But I get desperate like this cycle and buy some..:dohh:
> 
> I pray O shows up this weekend for you!! Temping is the best way. My temp rose the day after O though it usually drops then rises on 2dpo. If I didn't feel O pains or used good Opks, my temp would give it away for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> Were looking at a used Hyundai Santa Fe, we have a little ford focus at the moment, getting DS in and out of it is becoming a pain in the rear, I'm 5'10 and a bit and bending down to get him in his car seat is a way down, we hired a suv at Christmas and liked having the seats are little higher plus the space was nice, my parents were visiting and they hired a Santa Fe, DS's seat fit do much nicer, they went home and ended up buying one too haha. DS's infant seat is still well within the dates for expiration so we know what kind of seat space we need for baby#2 just got to find one in our price range
> 
> As for signs, cm is on the watery side... if DS would take a blooming nap it'd be great timing to bd lol. Cm is usually like this a day or 2 before o so here's hoping...Yesterday he flat out refused to nap and I'm so not ready to give up the hour and a half of mummy time lol. He clearly still needs to nap though, cranky little terror last night was he haha. If I get anything near as tired in first tri as I did with him, those naps are going to be needed by me too. I want to say around 6 weeks I could fall asleep at the drop off a hat, if I hadn't already known I was pregnant with him, that would have been a big sign (I didn't o until CD40 that cycle so was used to long breaks between AF lol)Click to expand...
> 
> That is so cool that you say 'Hired' a car. I was so confused. I had to ask my husband what it means. He just gave me that 'poor dear' look and said it means 'rent'. :dohh:
> 
> My husband is big on the volvo. I think the XC70. Trying to find a good used deal though. I don't like the newer styles and they are dang expensive too. I like no car payments:winkwink:
> 
> The nap. It is a must. I wonder why he is not liking his naps. At his age you think he'd just collapse on the sofa eventually. Mine quit needing naps at age 5 and now I take naps :haha: She has learned to let mommy take her naps or mommy is not very fun to be around.:nope:
> 
> Have you tried tiring him out with tons of giggling?? I am so awful I will do it just so I can have alone time just to talk to her dad without her interrupting to tell me about imaginary friends...HAHAH. I will do the tickle monster or have her do races around the house (hehehe). Totally poops her out and she wants nothing to do with us for a spell.
> 
> WOW...that is a mighty long cycle. When not ttc I think I might like that long break before the :witch: shows. But it seems now you will be Oing soon so I really hope you can get your lil one to nap a bit.Click to expand...

You'd think that running around target would have worn him out! He was quite happy to try to make me nap the other day, brought me his lovie and a blanket made me sit on the sofa and close my eyes. Any time I opened my eyes he would say no mummy, you nap haha! Got a right little bossy attitude with me lol. 

Lol on the understanding what I meant by hired, yes rented a car. It's hard, I'm from the UK and even 8 - almost 9 years of living here, I still use words from home. Whenever my parents come to visit they top up my Britishness haha. Hubby thinks DS has an accent on certain words now too, we Skype my parents and they say they hear it too... to me, he just sounds like him if that makes sense?


----------



## FTale

Ok, husband post. I have to say he is the best ever. I don't know what in the galaxy I did to deserve him. I tell him I'm not going back to work and what does he do? He gets me my own credit card with access to his credit. :wacko: Seriously? Did he forget about my pee stick addiction? hahaha

I was not expecting this at all. I just stared at him in disbelief. I mean, people I'm trying to add another expense to the family and he's giving me a means to spend knowing I could blow it all on one cycle of testing.

I love him. :friends:

I gave him a big thank you kiss and kindly placed it on his office desk. I'll ask for it when I need it. It CANNOT go in my purse. :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

Aww that's sweet, guys can be adorable during ttc especially if it's taking a while


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you all. I'm actually really happy to see the witch so I know where I'm at in my cycle. Now I can't wait for it to stop and I o and than so on and so on lol. I'm just ready to start.


----------



## MKaykes

Have fun car shopping Disney! I can't wait until we get to do that. DH and I are both driving decent cars, but mine is 11 years old now and DH's is 7. Mine was my grandpa's and I've always felt like I was driving a "Grandpa" car because of that. But, we are happy to have no car payments right now and just hoping my car holds out through next summer since I'm working only part time and back in school now. I will be done in May, but if we have a baby I'm not planning on going back to work full time until at least 6 months.

FTale - Volvo's are good! And yes expensive. My mom has an S60 and loves it. A coworker asked a car insurance buddy what car he'd recommend from a safety/accident perspective when they had their first baby and hands down he recommended a Volvo. My aunt's also pretty much saved her life when she was T-boned in an accident several years ago. Worth the money if you can handle it to save yourself and family!

Thanks for the input on the CP, this will be my trial month to figure out what I'm feeling for...I guess I am close to O and don't feel much until I'm way up in there, but also a good time to check out CM!


----------



## Disneylovers

Fertility friend has a section on what you look for on CP, I remember reading all of the chapters they had on charting when I was ttc last time. I think they have them as podcasts too, the readable version is on their app too. Just skip to the section on CO

Afm: we got the car, DS didn't nap, fed him, got him into bed, managed to test an opk right before we left (still negative) and kinda glad we didn't bd before we went car shopping, I'm exhausted from walking DS around the showroom and him pointing out all of the different colors lol. You know those dealerships have no clocks so you don't realize that you spent 3 hours sitting there going over payment info and such, I left hubby with the finance guy and moved everything over to the new car. DS named our new car "Ray the grey car" haha.

It at least took my mind off charting and opks etc, because I may just start to obsess over why those freaking lines won't get darker... ok they are a smidge darker today but not much, frustrating!


----------



## StillPraying

Disney congrats on the new car! Were looking into a bigger suv...love my Subaru but it doesnt do 3 carseats that well.

Ftale im with you, that thing cannot be at my disposal id by frers every day lol that was so sweet of him though!! 

Mkaykes good luck with your cp exploration lol i tried and was completely perplexed by it.


----------



## schultzie18

Hello all. I just got af! So onto cd1. We are trying for lo #2.


----------



## FTale

MKaykes said:


> ...But, we are happy to have no car payments right now and just hoping my car holds out through next summer since I'm working only part time and back in school now. I will be done in May, but if we have a baby I'm not planning on going back to work full time until at least 6 months.
> 
> FTale - Volvo's are good! And yes expensive. My mom has an S60 and loves it. A coworker asked a car insurance buddy what car he'd recommend from a safety/accident perspective when they had their first baby and hands down he recommended a Volvo. My aunt's also pretty much saved her life when she was T-boned in an accident several years ago. Worth the money if you can handle it to save yourself and family!

Oh, I hear you. My car is 97' Volvo and its still going. I've even learned to jump under the hood to manually get the ignition started if the car gets too hot :blush: 

My husband says the same about the safety of Volvos. Me? I just like some thing that gets me from A to B without too much pain :haha:

Your CP goes high? :shrug: I've only ever felt mine be low. I talked to my sister once and she say my uterus might be prolapsed a bit.

Is your cm fertile?


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Fertility friend has a section on what you look for on CP, I remember reading all of the chapters they had on charting when I was ttc last time. I think they have them as podcasts too, the readable version is on their app too. Just skip to the section on CO
> 
> Afm: we got the car, DS didn't nap, fed him, got him into bed, managed to test an opk right before we left (still negative) and kinda glad we didn't bd before we went car shopping, I'm exhausted from walking DS around the showroom and him pointing out all of the different colors lol. You know those dealerships have no clocks so you don't realize that you spent 3 hours sitting there going over payment info and such, I left hubby with the finance guy and moved everything over to the new car. DS named our new car "Ray the grey car" haha.
> 
> It at least took my mind off charting and opks etc, because I may just start to obsess over why those freaking lines won't get darker... ok they are a smidge darker today but not much, frustrating!

:happydance: New Car!!! I can't stand being at dealers but I love driving off in their cars. Mmmm....heheheh...ALL the colors. You got to love explaining the color that makes no since or the one that he calls one color but you are like "No honey, its Blazing Red Fire"...:haha:

Awwww "Ray the grey car" That is so cute. I love the names they come up with. I had one car that my daughter called "Elsa"...mmhmm it was Blue. I wanted to call it Dori but she refused to agree..pffft.

As for the lines, girl, I never saw mine get ANY darker. I ran out of funds and started looking online at other pics of positive OPKs....:blush:

You are CLOSE though. Try to find some thing relaxing to do that just lets your mind and body go. Pepsi was my trigger.:shrug:


----------



## FTale

schultzie18 said:


> Hello all. I just got af! So onto cd1. We are trying for lo #2.

:happydance:Welcome Schultzie18:happydance:

Come on in. We are happy to have you join us. This is a wonderful group of ladies whom I'm sure you will very enjoyable as you ttc #2. :hugs:


----------



## OilyMamma

Af has officially arrived. I am relieved and happy to get onto the next cycle and out of the TWW for a little bit :)
Next cycle is going to be crazy busy as we fully plan to get fertilized!! Ha ha ha. If only it was that easy hey &#128514;


----------



## FTale

OilyMamma said:


> Af has officially arrived. I am relieved and happy to get onto the next cycle and out of the TWW for a little bit :)
> Next cycle is going to be crazy busy as we fully plan to get fertilized!! Ha ha ha. If only it was that easy hey &#128514;

No body likes a visit from :witch: but I like your attitude!! I had MadMax with a giant tube of Preseed in my mind!! hahahah Let's get Fertilized!!! 

I'll move you over to Waiting O :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

Still time yet to have a June/july baby Oliy, Come of AF, get your stuff done and off on her wicked way for you!

FTale, toddlers crack me up! The things he and his friends come out with can be hilarious. He got to help daddy ring the bell for buying the car at the dealership, they all cheered for him... he's telling me about it whilst we were picking up something to eat for dinner (we didn't get out of there until 7pm!) and he's all no, the car rang the bell, no daddy did it, where's stickers? - stickers was our nickname for our old car because it'd been in MA with a lane pass sticker that would not come off of the front windscreen haha. He said a sad bye bye to our old car then was all loopy in the new car saying it was his, not ours!

He's back to wanting a sister today, Hubby doesn't want to gender sway with the Shettles method so my guess is we'll have a boy again... sorry kiddo! We still have so much from DS's birth/infancy so I'm glad we went all gender neutral with all of that just in case, we'd just need a new baby bath and an infant insert for our Tula baby carrier, and a ton of diapers if we had a boy so either gender is fine by me, a girl we'd have to get some girly clothes but that's about all we'd need. Is it bad I already have an amazon registry set up??? LOL


----------



## TaylorK

Hey ladies 
.. I'm out as well AF arrived this morning full on ... still rooting for you girlies..Good luck ladies n loads of babydust... I'll have to wait another cycle to try...you can update ur buddy status for me FTale n put me in the waiting to O section ...I'm very disappointed as it wasn't even time for AF to come yet ..so I'm not sure what happened... but anyways I'm positive again for next cycle n I have everything.O test n pregnancy test I won't have to buy this month ..that's the only good thing about it lol... af hurry up n leave so I can get on with the crazy again &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> Hey ladies
> .. I'm out as well AF arrived this morning full on ... still rooting for you girlies..Good luck ladies n loads of babydust... I'll have to wait another cycle to try...you can update ur buddy status for me FTale n put me in the waiting to O section ...I'm very disappointed as it wasn't even time for AF to come yet ..so I'm not sure what happened... but anyways I'm positive again for next cycle n I have everything.O test n pregnancy test I won't have to buy this month ..that's the only good thing about it lol... af hurry up n leave so I can get on with the crazy again &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


??? What?? So soon.? I'm sorry, hun. We won't stop til we get there.:hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

So sorry the witch came to see u guys today. Looks like we will be about the same with o and stuff. Baby dust to u on this next cycle.


----------



## Lyo28

Aw sorry oilymamma and Taylor. Taylor it's a bummer it came early but I have read that can mean it was mean an anovulatary cycle which everyone has about 1 a year. So maybe you got that outhe of the way and your bfp is coming this month. 
Oily mamma sounds like you are very enthusiastic for this month. Great attitude. 

No news here. Nighttime of 7dpo. I'm going to probably test 10dpo.


----------



## TaylorK

Idk what happened...but thnks ladies..... guess I'll be running dh around again this cycle loll he Secretly Loves It n so do I loll...so I'm readyyy!...anyone symptoms FTale...lyso28 good luck girl


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> Idk what happened...but thnks ladies..... guess I'll be running dh around again this cycle loll he Secretly Loves It n so do I loll...so I'm readyyy!...anyone symptoms FTale...lyso28 good luck girl

I have discovered I like bding. And trust me, I want this baby bad, but we aren't big on doing much in the bedroom. But now that we are ttc...:blush: I won't be able to do anything once preggy. All I'll get is a good stitch (mcdonald's cerclage) in my cervix to keep it closed ( I have a weak cervix) and bedrest.... (taking deep breath)

Meh, I'll take a :baby: Right?

Soooo, symptoms?? Girl, I'm clueless. I hope others have more distinct signs. I keep forgetting what dpo I am even on. All I know is my right ovary pains me then my bbs ache right on que. I'm evening having every so slight cramps down below. Too early for this. My ticker says I get to test in 9 days (if I last that long). This week will fly by because my daughter is home from school ALL week :wacko:


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Aw sorry oilymamma and Taylor. Taylor it's a bummer it came early but I have read that can mean it was mean an anovulatary cycle which everyone has about 1 a year. So maybe you got that outhe of the way and your bfp is coming this month.
> Oily mamma sounds like you are very enthusiastic for this month. Great attitude.
> 
> No news here. Nighttime of 7dpo. I'm going to probably test 10dpo.


Hey!! Its getting close to testing time then. I hope you guys caught the eggy.


----------



## StillPraying

Sorry to those the :witch: flew in on ugh no one told her it wasnt halloween yet obviously. 

So excited for everyone to start testing! 6dpo today and i just got nauseous. Bleeeegh.


----------



## Disneylovers

So hubby and I were watching a dvd whilst DS finally napped today, had to go to the bathroom in the last 10 mins so tested whilst I was there and I left my cheapie opk in the bathroom figuring it's still too early to get a positive... go back and see it was positive! Didn't believe it because it was just over the 10 min window for reading it, whipped out the clearblue digis... I guess my cycles have normalized finally!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20160918-155441.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Disneylovers

Sorry AF got you Taylor, You're in it to the end with us :hugs: I hope the :witch: does her job and gets out of here asap for you too! Still time for a june/july baby like I said to Oily, you're both stuck with us now, we want to see you get BFPs!!!


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> So hubby and I were watching a dvd whilst DS finally napped today, had to go to the bathroom in the last 10 mins so tested whilst I was there and I left my cheapie opk in the bathroom figuring it's still too early to get a positive... go back and see it was positive! Didn't believe it because it was just over the 10 min window for reading it, whipped out the clearblue digis... I guess my cycles have normalized finally!

WOOHOO!!!! :happydance: Its finally here!!


----------



## FTale

StillPraying said:


> Sorry to those the :witch: flew in on ugh no one told her it wasnt halloween yet obviously.
> 
> So excited for everyone to start testing! 6dpo today and i just got nauseous. Bleeeegh.


Nauseous, eh? If that doesn't make you curious..lol Are you keeping track of your symptoms? Do you use FF at all?


----------



## TaylorK

I didn't have many symptoms either Ftale ...lol @u keep forgetting how many dpo u are ...lol thats funny..thanks Disneylover I'll be here always..plus I wanna see some bfps on this thread so it's a must to keep this going..it's such a satisfying thread with the best ladies on bnb..hands down lol ..
Good luck to everyone..
FTALE I saw ur friend request ...thnks hun


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> I didn't have many symptoms either Ftale ...lol @u keep forgetting how many dpo u are ...lol thats funny..thanks Disneylover I'll be here always..plus I wanna see some bfps on this thread so it's a must to keep this going..it's such a satisfying thread with the best ladies on bnb..hands down lol ..
> Good luck to everyone..
> FTALE I saw ur friend request ...thnks hun

YW!! :) What time are you usually up and going? I'm east coast so its early for most


----------



## MissYogi

Hi ladies, I'd love to join you! I'm trying for my first and it's my third cycle. Had an early miscarriage in my second cycle sadly so I'm back to TTC but I'm feeling pretty confident about it happening quickly again. I think I will O on either the 24th or 25th so I'll be testing around the 7th or 8th. Really hoping for my sticky bean this month!


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> I didn't have many symptoms either Ftale ...lol @u keep forgetting how many dpo u are ...lol thats funny..thanks Disneylover I'll be here always..plus I wanna see some bfps on this thread so it's a must to keep this going..it's such a satisfying thread with the best ladies on bnb..hands down lol ..
> Good luck to everyone..
> FTALE I saw ur friend request ...thnks hun
> 
> YW!! :) What time are you usually up and going? I'm east coast so its early for mostClick to expand...

 If you mean what time I wake ...it's usually very late like after 11 most mornings...well I wake at 8 peep open my eyes to see dh off to work n when he turns away I'm back to sleep...as im a stay at home wife soon to be stay at home mummy if u know what I mean lol! I live in the Caribbean ..barbados very hott now for me so I mostly venture out after 4 when it's much cooler..but if I have to get going earlier I make it happen!


----------



## TaylorK

MissYogi said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to join you! I'm trying for my first and it's my third cycle. Had an early miscarriage in my second cycle sadly so I'm back to TTC but I'm feeling pretty confident about it happening quickly again. I think I will O on either the 24th or 25th so I'll be testing around the 7th or 8th. Really hoping for my sticky bean this month!

 Of course..nice to have you ..welcome..can't wait to see ur tests!Goodluck


----------



## StillPraying

I'm 6dpo I *think*. I have an app that I track my symptoms. I took a test today and it was positive but idk of its real or left over from my mc. Today is the 4 week mark. Now I'm just anxious about it.


----------



## MKaykes

Still praying, what kind of O symptoms did you have? 4 weeks, I think it could still be left over hormones from the prior pregnancy?? But I think also very possible you are pregnant again! 

AFM I'm pretty sure today is the big O! +OPK and lots of EWCM and -OPK today, still some fertile mucus but not like yesterday. Talked DH into a quick BD session (not like it takes much convincing). Let's hope we caught the egg! 

Yay for O Disney! We can wait out the next 2 weeks together!


----------



## StillPraying

Mkaykes yay for getting in some well timed bd! Let the tww commence!
I was testing with cheapies to get a negative and it went down to a super squinter. I had a very positive opk, (followed by a negative opk the next day)watery cm and spotting with ewcm. I know it could be from the mc so I'm just going to take another tomorrow and see if it gets any darker. If it's the same or lighter I'll know it's probably left over.


----------



## MissYogi

StillPraying said:


> Mkaykes yay for getting in some well timed bd! Let the tww commence!
> I was testing with cheapies to get a negative and it went down to a super squinter. I had a very positive opk, (followed by a negative opk the next day)watery cm and spotting with ewcm. I know it could be from the mc so I'm just going to take another tomorrow and see if it gets any darker. If it's the same or lighter I'll know it's probably left over.

That seems like quite a long time for it to be left over. Hopefully it's real! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lyo28

Still praying hope it's real. It does seem like a long time to have a positive after the miscarriage. So sorry to read about that by the way x 

I'm 8dpo and there is something about 8dpo for me I become obsessed with whether to test or not. But I wasted a lot of money last month so determined to wait at least 2 more days to test. I can do it!! Still no symptoms. Sore boobs but that's always the case for me around now.


----------



## FTale

StillPraying said:


> I'm 6dpo I *think*. I have an app that I track my symptoms. I took a test today and it was positive but idk of its real or left over from my mc. Today is the 4 week mark. Now I'm just anxious about it.

Is it a really sensitive test? I read you cannot ovulate with hcg in your body. Its the very hormone that keeps you preggers. Please, anyone, correct me if I'm wrong. I know it always took forever for the hcg to go down for me. I know you can still be spotting and ovulate though. FX that this is some thing good and for sure go back to your doctor right away if the tests get darker.:hugs:


----------



## FTale

MKaykes said:


> Still praying, what kind of O symptoms did you have? 4 weeks, I think it could still be left over hormones from the prior pregnancy?? But I think also very possible you are pregnant again!
> 
> AFM I'm pretty sure today is the big O! +OPK and lots of EWCM and -OPK today, still some fertile mucus but not like yesterday. Talked DH into a quick BD session (not like it takes much convincing). Let's hope we caught the egg!
> 
> Yay for O Disney! We can wait out the next 2 weeks together!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Alright!!! Its time for you to join the tww mania, Mkaykes :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Still praying hope it's real. It does seem like a long time to have a positive after the miscarriage. So sorry to read about that by the way x
> 
> I'm 8dpo and there is something about 8dpo for me I become obsessed with whether to test or not. But I wasted a lot of money last month so determined to wait at least 2 more days to test. I can do it!! Still no symptoms. Sore boobs but that's always the case for me around now.

:wacko: I wouldn't know what to do with myself either. I hope you can hold out. Some ppl get loaded down with symptoms then you have the quiet bfpers..lol They just get a bfp and no symptoms till like 5weeks.
:dust:


----------



## FTale

MissYogi said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to join you! I'm trying for my first and it's my third cycle. Had an early miscarriage in my second cycle sadly so I'm back to TTC but I'm feeling pretty confident about it happening quickly again. I think I will O on either the 24th or 25th so I'll be testing around the 7th or 8th. Really hoping for my sticky bean this month!

:happydance: Welcome MissYogi :happydance:

Thank you so much for joining us!! I know it can be hard to ttc after loss but you've come to the right place!! O is just around the corner for you! :hugs:


----------



## FTale

I'll keep this short because I think I've filled up the whole page just about. :blush:

Well, I'm cramping and bbs hurt like AF is around the corner. I am at a loss because didn't I just O? :shrug:

Eating cold foods like cereal which is my go to food makes the cramping worse. I don't know what to think. I'm either 3dpo or 4dpo either way this is not the norm for me. My right ovary has been feeling pinched since last night and overall I just feel stuffy and angry if that makes any since. 

It can't be over already?? Anyone have positive experiences to share?


----------



## schultzie18

Taylork my dh and I visited barbados a few years ago and it is beautiful! We loved it there.


----------



## StillPraying

If your HCG is at 25 or below you can ovulate. (Think of HCG triggers) But they didn't follow my levels so I have no idea where it was or anything. I'm going to tell myself it is left over, take another to see if it gets darker. I read it can stay in your system up to 6 weeks. 

FTale when is AF due?


----------



## FTale

StillPraying said:


> If your HCG is at 25 or below you can ovulate. (Think of HCG triggers) But they didn't follow my levels so I have no idea where it was or anything. I'm going to tell myself it is left over, take another to see if it gets darker. I read it can stay in your system up to 6 weeks.
> 
> FTale when is AF due?

WOW...I did not know that. Hmmm...Ok, we'll go with left over but I hope its the start of baby for you. :hugs:

I'm not suppose to start until sometime between 27 - 29. I just counted and the 27th would put me 13 days out from ovulation.


----------



## Jalanis22

Quick question if i got my cycles right i should ovulate soon but today im guessing i had O pain in my righht side and i just took an opk and its super negative the test line is there but its really light... Was it O pains? Or could i have ovulated earlier or not yet since opk is really negative?


----------



## TaylorK

schultzie18 said:


> Taylork my dh and I visited barbados a few years ago and it is beautiful! We loved it there.

YES it really is ...I love it here ...especially when you know where to go its even more beautiful! Thnks..


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> StillPraying said:
> 
> 
> If your HCG is at 25 or below you can ovulate. (Think of HCG triggers) But they didn't follow my levels so I have no idea where it
> 
> WOW...I did not know that. Hmmm...Ok, we'll go with left over but I hope its the start of baby for you. :hugs:
> 
> I'm not suppose to start until sometime between 27 - 29. I just counted and the 27th would put me 13 days out from ovulation.
> 
> Y is this early AF happening to uss...I guess we all will have AF together n bfps to this other cycle...but I'd say just hold on till it actually show ...cramping might be nothing! GL hun
> 
> An i did answer your question about what time I get goin..u can have a look incase u missed it ..page 28 I think..lolClick to expand...


----------



## Disneylovers

Gah, hubby is due home in like 30 mins and I have O pain, BD kinda last night, not ideal though... didn't finish fully DS blocked haha, let the swimmers be swift tonight! I have like 12hrs to BD and BD well LOL


----------



## Evi

I'm 9dpo today and received a BFN this morning. 

So, last month was my first time trying in my entire life and I'll be 37 in November. I got a BFN's last month until 14 dpo when I got a BFP! Unfortunately I knew sow thing wasn't right and my tests weren't getting any darker and went to negative a week after I was expecting AF; AF (or the super early miscarriage) happened that day. 

But, then everything returned to normal and I ovulated on September 10th according to OPK's. Now the wait is killing me! I just want to know! I know I shouldn't even test again until Saturday which is 14 dpo, but I don't think I'll be able to help myself!

Plus, I've had what appears to be implantation bleeding; light pink cm on the toilet paper for one wipe 7dpo, minimal light brown cm 8dpo and 9dpo. I've also had mild cramps, increase in urine output and slightly sensitive nipples. But who the heck knows especially with the craziness of last month. It's funny, I thought that I would be very chill with this whole thing and I'm not at all; I'm a bit of a lunatic! 

I'll test again tomorrow morning and let y'all know!


----------



## FTale

Taylor: I saw your post!! :D NICE!! You lucky duck. I can't sleep in past 7. And I've only dreamed of going to Barbados.

Disney: HAHAHAH...DS Blocked...it hurts to laugh but dang, girl. You are making it hard not to.


Sorry for the short post all, I'm feeling trashy and just want to lay down. I may be missing in action a bit as well. I'll be back though. HUGS


----------



## Jalanis22

Did anyone even see my post? Blahh posting somewhere else.


----------



## MissYogi

Jalanis22 said:


> Quick question if i got my cycles right i should ovulate soon but today im guessing i had O pain in my righht side and i just took an opk and its super negative the test line is there but its really light... Was it O pains? Or could i have ovulated earlier or not yet since opk is really negative?

Often times things feel like O pains but really aren't FF doesn't even use O pains as an indicator because it's too hard to tell what is actually O pains or not. Do you temp also?


----------



## Disneylovers

It's OK FTale we laughed too, payback was sticking DS on the sofa with Ducktales blaring loud whilst mummy and daddy took a "nap" hubby is on early shifts so when he gets home and just after dinner is the only time we have during the week to bd. Thank goodness you could set off fireworks and not hear much from downstairs haha, feels so weird to bd whilst your toddler is awake and playing downstairs.. he woke up this morning when a power cut set everything off beeping to having their clocks reset... stupid home phone one is so loud, we'd planned to bd then before hubby left for work but consoling a scared little boy back to sleep took priority because, well sleep is good lol. 

Hubby said that he's heard the term c**kblock mentioned by his coworkers with kids, he said he used to laugh at it until bd'ing was important. Typically I don't ovulate when it's convenient like on the weekends when he can stay up later! 

Still having O pains so hopefully we caught the egg! 

Jalanis, in sorry I missed your post, my O pains are twinges kind of pinchy and like just before you start your period everything down there feels heavy like it's pulling downwards. The twinge is usually more painful on my left side than my right, some don't get the pinching feeling at all, others almost feel like they've been succerpunched down there. After a few cycles of monitoring you start to notice more and more, tracking cervical mucous (cm), temping, and cervical position (cp) ate what most go by, once you find your rythum it gets easier to notice o pains for what they are. Some don't get any pains. How often do you use the opks? Mine is get 24hrs of a solid dark line so sometimes that's 2 days of positive opks but I only get about 6 hrs of a line that's darker than the control, they fade gradually over the next few opks (I test pretty much every 4hrs on days I *think* o is near or when my tests start to get dark... thank goodness for Internet cheapies!


----------



## Disneylovers

Don't forget that if you missed your peek on opks, they usually predict o between 24-48hrs, so if you missed your oeek on opks you could still have a chance. Also ff goes by your cm if you don't temp, the last day you have what they interpret as fertile cm is the day that they would mark you ovulating.

If you know what your opks look like when you're not ovulating, that could help you more, mine always have a faint line but a digital opk won't show positive until my line is as dark or darker than the control line. You could be picking up the start or the end of your surge. Without other info it's hard to tell for us


----------



## Jalanis22

MissYogi said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question if i got my cycles right i should ovulate soon but today im guessing i had O pain in my righht side and i just took an opk and its super negative the test line is there but its really light... Was it O pains? Or could i have ovulated earlier or not yet since opk is really negative?
> 
> Often times things feel like O pains but really aren't FF doesn't even use O pains as an indicator because it's too hard to tell what is actually O pains or not. Do you temp also?Click to expand...

No i dont temp but that pain was like a cramp and lasted maybe for like 10mins...and then i took another opk test after the one i did and the line seems fainter so im not sure where im at. If either i havent ovulated or i ovulated earlier


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> Don't forget that if you missed your peek on opks, they usually predict o between 24-48hrs, so if you missed your oeek on opks you could still have a chance. Also ff goes by your cm if you don't temp, the last day you have what they interpret as fertile cm is the day that they would mark you ovulating.
> 
> If you know what your opks look like when you're not ovulating, that could help you more, mine always have a faint line but a digital opk won't show positive until my line is as dark or darker than the control line. You could be picking up the start or the end of your surge. Without other info it's hard to tell for us

I have done opks before baby #2 and i saw the progression with internet cheapies..and i had done good timing on those but this time around i barely bought the opks in store since my O timing is in 2 days but i thought it wouldnt be so faint at all especiall after the second test it got fainter as well..i will try to upload a pic right now so you can see...and i havent had much CM compared tomy previous cycles..but keep in mind that i BD on my fertile days as specified on my calendar..today i saw very little ewcm before showering and im usually the type that gets lots of it..so im not sure if im barely gnna ovulate or i already did :wacko:


----------



## Jalanis22

The left test was the 1st one done today and the next one om right side was 3-4 hr hold. Might not be able to see it clear as i had to crop.picture


----------



## Disneylovers

What time of day do you take them? Mine are always fainter in the mornings, by 2-3pm they get darker if I'm about to ovulate (I only test in the am near my predicted fertile days), you can have mini surges before you actually ovulate too so if you don't usually ovulate until 2 days time, I'd keep testing


----------



## Disneylovers

Just to give example even though they're dry now, mine always have lines, before cd11 they're really faint then they get dark on cd18 &19 (confirmed peak with clearblue digital opks) they will go back to being faint right up until af normally. I have a constant level of lh so they will always have some sort of line
 



Attached Files:







20160919_202328.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> What time of day do you take them? Mine are always fainter in the mornings, by 2-3pm they get darker if I'm about to ovulate (I only test in the am near my predicted fertile days), you can have mini surges before you actually ovulate too so if you don't usually ovulate until 2 days time, I'd keep testing

I tested around 2pm and the second one maybe like 3 hrs hold. Thats why i tested since my predicted O day is near i expected for it to be a little more pink not too faint.


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> Just to give example even though they're dry now, mine always have lines, before cd11 they're really faint then they get dark on cd18 &19 (confirmed peak with clearblue digital opks) they will go back to being faint right up until af normally. I have a constant level of lh so they will always have some sort of line[/QUOTES]
> 
> See thats what i meAn i expected to see a little more darkened since im 2 days away from O. Before baby #2 my cycles were 28 day but since its my 1st month ttc i barely started keeping track of my cycle so im actually going by my history of cycle length..maybe they are longer or shorter i have no idea im so lost lol..


----------



## Disneylovers

Mine will literally only go from faint to dark 2 days before ovulation, it also varies for which brand of cheapies I get, the accucheck (sp?) must be slightly more sensitive than the wondfos I had fir my previous 2 cycles because they are still showing same darkness as the control when it's usually tapered off more by now, although it was pretty much the same for the am test being faint and the pm one being all of a sudden dark. Tbh I'd keep testing if I were you and bd in the mean time just in case (you have something like 24-48hrs after a positive to actually ovulate)


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> Mine will literally only go from faint to dark 2 days before ovulation, it also varies for which brand of cheapies I get, the accucheck (sp?) must be slightly more sensitive than the wondfos I had fir my previous 2 cycles because they are still showing same darkness as the control when it's usually tapered off more by now, although it was pretty much the same for the am test being faint and the pm one being all of a sudden dark. Tbh I'd keep testing if I were you and bd in the mean time just in case (you have something like 24-48hrs after a positive to actually ovulate)

Yea i know what you mean but what throws me off is that the second test got lighter than the first one..its not the same as the first one.


----------



## StillPraying

Jalanis if you recently stopped bc that can affect o. When my sister stopped hers she od later than normal


----------



## Jalanis22

StillPraying said:


> Jalanis if you recently stopped bc that can affect o. When my sister stopped hers she od later than normal

Oh no ive never taken BC. I have almost 2 years without a pill.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh okay lol thats helpful then, bc seems to mess it all up lol


----------



## Jalanis22

StillPraying said:


> Oh okay lol thats helpful then, bc seems to mess it all up lol

Ive never taken them because i would say to myself that what if i was ready for a baby and bc messes me up and etc etc..so we eventually did pull out method for total of 4yrs lol


----------



## StillPraying

That's what we do because for whatever reason my body does not do well with bc. Plus it makes me craaaaaaazzzzzyyyy


----------



## Jalanis22

StillPraying said:


> That's what we do because for whatever reason my body does not do well with bc. Plus it makes me craaaaaaazzzzzyyyy



Yes after my first born i was going to take them and they made my stomache hurt. So since then im pill free:haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

Keep testing jalanis, it's the only other way you'll know for sure if you get your surge or if that was it. 

I don't do bcp either, they mess with my cycles. My primary care dr put me on them to try to help regulate my cycles about 7 yrs ago, it does nothing to help, made me on edge and felt like I was pms'ing all of the time. One week was enough of that for a lifetime for me... our fave birth control is a 2.5yr old bed invader *sarcasm implied* ;) actually with long cycles most of the time we just don't bd during my fertile time according to cm, cp, and opks, like 6 days out of 2 months sometimes... I have no idea how they've been so regular fire the past 4 cycles!


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> Keep testing jalanis, it's the only other way you'll know for sure if you get your surge or if that was it.
> 
> I don't do bcp either, they mess with my cycles. My primary care dr put me on them to try to help regulate my cycles about 7 yrs ago, it does nothing to help, made me on edge and felt like I was pms'ing all of the time. One week was enough of that for a lifetime for me... our fave birth control is a 2.5yr old bed invader *sarcasm implied* ;) actually with long cycles most of the time we just don't bd during my fertile time according to cm, cp, and opks, like 6 days out of 2 months sometimes... I have no idea how they've been so regular fire the past 4 cycles!

Hopefully your cycles stay that way! I lietrally bd like 12+ a month :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

Lol I'm hoping a bfp will negate having to worry about my cycles, but aren't we all? ;)


----------



## Lyo28

I'm 9dpo and totally feeling nothing. Like not one thing. I am genuinely not feeling positive that we were lucky this month. I'll probablyou test with first response tomorrow. I'm slightly tempted to try today but it's still early and I can't afford more than 1 r 2 tests this month. I feel like by 9dpo I would be feeling "something" if I was pregnant.


----------



## Lyo28

Well I gave in and tested with an fr. Bfn. Not even a thing to squint at.


----------



## MKaykes

Keep up hope Lyo! 9dpo is still pretty early.


----------



## Disneylovers

Don't count yourself out until af arrives! I don't get a positive with even the cheap hcg tests until 11dpo


----------



## Lyo28

Thanks girls. Hopefully it is too early.


----------



## Jalanis22

Lyo - my second baby i was feeling same as you cause i had bfns until 11dpo i had barely gotten a squinter so dont count yourself out...and i though i was out bevause with my MMC before baby 2 i had gotten squinters at 8dpo so all pregnancies vary different.


----------



## MissYogi

I am seriously hating this wait! I haven't even O'd yet, how am I going to survive the TWW?? Has anyone else heard of grapefruit juice before O to increase CM? A friend just told me about it but it was the first I had heard of it. Any success stories with it?


----------



## TaylorK

MissYogi said:


> I am seriously hating this wait! I haven't even O'd yet, how am I going to survive the TWW?? Has anyone else heard of grapefruit juice before O to increase CM? A friend just told me about it but it was the first I had heard of it. Any success stories with it?

I've heard good things about the grapefruit juice to...and pineapple for 5 days after ovulation..some women swear by it..I'll be trying this cycle with the pineapple core after ovulation..what cd are u on??

Lyso good luck fingers still crossed for you

FTale..what's up with your cycle 

I'm on CD 5 tomorrow...af is almost gone ..usually have a 6 day AF...them I'm baking to waiting on O

Where is Oilymamma?? She still here?


----------



## bbygurl719

Taylor I'm CD day 5 tomorrow too. N I'm already itching for ovulation to come lol m periods only lasted 3 to 4 days before I had kids and this cycle it only lasted 3 days. So I guess its normal again. I've already started my opks cuz I have so many and keeping fingers crossed I catch this first months


----------



## TaylorK

bbygurl719 said:


> Taylor I'm CD day 5 tomorrow too. N I'm already itching for ovulation to come lol m periods only lasted 3 to 4 days before I had kids and this cycle it only lasted 3 days. So I guess its normal again. I've already started my opks cuz I have so many and keeping fingers crossed I catch this first months

Nice...a buddy.....I'm so excited for AF to go away And for O to come on...I'll start 0 testing around cd 7 ..keep me posted


----------



## MissYogi

TaylorK said:


> I've heard good things about the grapefruit juice to...and pineapple for 5 days after ovulation..some women swear by it..I'll be trying this cycle with the pineapple core after ovulation..what cd are u on??

I used pineapple core last month and it definitely worked! I will be doing pineapple core again this month and now I've gone and got some grapefruit juice as well. I'm on cd 13 and normally o happens on the 17th for me, although because this is my first post mc cycle I'm not sure that it will happen like that.


----------



## NewBeginning

Hi all, I've been sick and just plain out of it. AF is due Friday and I just got my frer sticks today. I'll be testing in the morning. Wish me luck! I've been dying to pee on them all day :dohh: lol


----------



## StillPraying

Newbeginning are they the new frers with the curve handles?


----------



## Disneylovers

I hadn't heard of eating pineapple before/during o, but I do know high doses of vitamin c can bring on af faster, I drink orange peach and mango juice watered down like all of the time, will drunk it not watered down when I get af cramps, whether it does anything or not I don't know but at least it's yummy lol. 

It's been so humid here today, I think I'm past o now. This but estrogen surges not only make me o, but they make me have to go #2 to the bathroom almost as bad as right before my period. Hoping that means our timing was perfect! The humidity today has made me feel nauseous all afternoon (it rained in the next city over (Itty bitty beach cities over here) and all of their humidity came or way with the breeze. Hubby is convinced that it'll be our month to get a bfp and he's all I hope it's another boy, gave my tummy a rub and a kiss before he took DS up to bed and went to bed himself... I'm all don't you jinx it! Lol 

I wish I had shorter cycles like you ladies, even just a week later than some feels like forever when you're waiting to ovulate, especially if you have af at the same time. I'm so thankful my days of 2-3 month long cycles are gone for now (stress induces them usually)... the next 12-14 days till I either get a bfp or AF is going to be a bit easier I guess than how long I used to have to wait ;)

Really though ttc seems like one long waiting game, after tww it's booking in appointments for ob's/midwives depending on what country they're at different stages (my OB sees you at 8 weeks by lmp). I can't wait till we start getting bfps, I'm trying so hard not to get ahead of myself and look at possible due dates haha (my birthday is the 17th of June would be funny to be due around then)


----------



## Disneylovers

Good luck new beginning! Sending you oooooooodles of baby dust!


----------



## Jalanis22

Disney - Im with ya either i Olated already or close to we already BD so now the dragging time will be the tww :wacko: afm im catching a cold hopefully it doesnt interfere in conceiving.


----------



## Disneylovers

I just got over a bad head cold, DS shared his lol. End of summer colds are frustrating I hope it's short lived! I crossed through my page of opks up until the end of the tww, trying to convince myself I won't test early... haha whatever I can to deter the bfn disappointment of testing way too early


----------



## NewBeginning

StillPraying said:


> Newbeginning are they the new frers with the curve handles?

Yes, those are the ones. Lol I thought they looked really funny but hopefully it'll be easier to collect the sample! 



Disneylovers said:


> Good luck new beginning! Sending you oooooooodles of baby dust!

Thank you! 



Disneylovers said:


> I just got over a bad head cold, DS shared his lol. End of summer colds are frustrating I hope it's short lived! I crossed through my page of opks up until the end of the tww, trying to convince myself I won't test early... haha whatever I can to deter the bfn disappointment of testing way too early

Ugh that's exactly what I had. It was terrible. Super congested, sore throat, ugh... At least it's almost gone. And it helped the tww go by faster since I couldn't go out to buy frer's lol and didn't have it in me to try.


----------



## Lyo28

Bfn again this morning 10dpo. On my fitbit my resting heartrate is dropping too. I have  no symptoms. I'm about 95 percent sure I'm out and that's OK. It was a hard month with dh doing nights the week of ovulation we could only fit bd in twice. Now it was at good timing but still all a bit stressed. Hopefully we will get a July baby.


----------



## Disneylovers

10dpo is still early, don't count yourself out just yet! 

Afm: opks are negative, I switched them out for IC pregnancy tests in my bathroom drawer, I did pretty good with not over testing before ovulation, I still have 30 opks left out of the 50 I got for this cycle (I did use a few at the end of my last cycle before after arrived to test a theory of mine always having a faint line, which they did right up until I started cramping ha!). I'm shocked that stress didn't lengthen my cycle too, or how sicky I felt right at the beginning of it. If no bfp this cycle at least I should have plenty for next month!


----------



## Lyo28

Disney hopefully you won't need those opks! Best of luck xx

FTale how you doing?


----------



## TaylorK

Lyo28 said:


> Bfn again this morning 10dpo. On my fitbit my resting heartrate is dropping too. I have no symptoms. I'm about 95 percent sure I'm out and that's OK. It was a hard month with dh doing nights the week of ovulation we could only fit bd in twice. Now it was at good timing but still all a bit stressed. Hopefully we will get a July baby.

Just hang in there hun ...it's not over til af shows...gl ...I'm hoping for a July baby soon ...positive pregnancy test for my b-day would be an awesome priceless gift


----------



## NewBeginning

Lyo28 said:


> Bfn again this morning 10dpo. On my fitbit my resting heartrate is dropping too. I have no symptoms. I'm about 95 percent sure I'm out and that's OK. It was a hard month with dh doing nights the week of ovulation we could only fit bd in twice. Now it was at good timing but still all a bit stressed. Hopefully we will get a July baby.

Aww it's still a bit early. It isn't over until AF is here. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey all. Af is gone now and we are just in limbo waiting to O
I dont use opks or temp or anything fancy like that. I go by cm and calendar. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Disneylovers

OilyMamma said:


> Hey all. Af is gone now and we are just in limbo waiting to O
> I dont use opks or temp or anything fancy like that. I go by cm and calendar. Good luck to everyone!

Good luck and tons of baby dust for this cycle oily!

Afm: so tired! It's still stupidly humid in our apartment, still making me feel sick and I have to keep reminding DH that it's too early to have morning sickness or any other symptoms and if anything, it's from ovulation and the heat (it's 10am and is 80f in our apartment already!). DS told me too nap haha, keeps telling me to close my eyes when he sees in not asleep. So much of a bossy boy today, he's reading me his board books and telling me "shhhhhh, nap mummy!" He's been super helpful too with things he can do, today he wants both a brother and a sister as well as still wanting a dinosaur (although the latter he's settled for having a stuffed toy Dino lol), my O symptoms have gone and no more EWCM so fingers crossed for a sane tww!


----------



## FTale

Hey all. I'm still here. Just going through a rough patch. Had to see OB about fibroids and intense cramping. The only thing I walked away with is miy fibroids are too small to be of concern, if pregnant they will run progst. Test/hcg 48 h doubling thing and if I'm not pregnant by December then they'll look into why. I felt rushed even though no one was in the waiting room. This OB knows of my history but didn't go through it with me. 

I'm just tired but relieved the painful cramping stopped. Im still a bit snappy but my dd is very forgiving. BBS stiil painful. Im sure its just hormonal.

Im on my cell but will try to catch up with everyone sorry if I don't get you all though, will log on again later.

Lyo:10dpo is still early and bfn normal so please don't be discouraged :dust:

Jalanis: Did you ovulate? 

Taylor: You have a birthday coming up? :) That would be a nice present indeed.

Oily: FX this new cycle brings a bfp your way !!:)

Newbeginning: FX for you as well. I wasn't sure where you were in your cycle for a bit now I know its pee stick time!! If I missed it, when will you test?:dust:

Still praying: How are you holding up?

Babygurl: Are you going to temp this cycle?

Disney: :haha: Hugs. You nailed O time good. 

Alright, my dd is giving me the sad eyes look, must muster up the strength to go play.

See you ladies later


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale, fx that the pains from your fibroids could mean you are pregnant?


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> FTale, fx that the pains from your fibroids could mean you are pregnant?

Thank you!! I hope so. I really do. I hope well all get BFPs 'negating' the need for AF/TTC stuff...:haha: I loved reading 'negate' from you. I've known of this word for years and never used it.

I was surprised to learn how big 1.5cm is for a fibroid. To me, that junk is big but she was like, "Yeah, that's not that big. I'm use to ones the size of i.e. 'baseballs' being of concern". 

Oh, I'm sorry I couldn't make your 'size' party. Give me a few more months and I'll triple these babies. :growlmad:

My concern was that I have 3 now instead of the two they said I had in January.

I need to chill. What will be will be. :coffee:


----------



## Disneylovers

Doesn't she realize frustrated, hormonal women are not the ones you should home with? ;) :D

Mine says "oh you have many cysts, but it's not pcos" every time I go for yearly smears... like um so borderline it is? I need to check out who else is in her office, I really wouldn't want to go through another pregnancy under her care, she's so cold on the personality front. Will wait till either AF arrives or a nice bfp to decide how to drop her though lol

When will you test FTale?


----------



## Lyo28

Omg. I think I might have the faintest line ever. Only seen shining torch on test. As you do... I'll post a pic but dunno will it show


----------



## Lyo28

Had to crop it so it would fit. I doubt anyone will see anythino but I can definitely see something in real life.
 



Attached Files:







20160921_205817-1-1.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Disneylovers

I see a faint shadow there lyo28, but I have notorious line eye


----------



## Lyo28

I have another test to do in morning. I can definitely see something but as I say it's withard my phone torch shining on it in certain light &#128514;. 

Hope this is it now. I suppose it could be those evap lines I have never had one before.


----------



## Disneylovers

Fx for progression for tomorrow's test, I get you on phone cameras and really any camera not picking up what we see in person, my opks looked way darker in person for the positives than on my phones camera


----------



## TaylorK

Oilymamma.. I'm just over af as well n waiting to O I will be doing O Testing ,temping...Gl

FTale...I do have a bday coming up on Oct rite in time for a positive test . That would be lovely 

Lyso fingers crossed your line gets darker ...

Gl everyone else 
Babydust


----------



## FTale

Disney: I did not want to see any bfns this cycle. Yet, I have enough to take one test every morning until AF expected date. I am only 7dpo in the morning so a for sure bfn....oooohh but the urge to wee on sticks is strong lol

And I was thinking the same thing about my doctor. Plan to side step away from her bfp or not. Have to be happy with ur OB.

Lyo: I think I see some thing vague but from my experience 10dpo will be a squinter hard to see until it dries and super hard to capture on a cell. FX that line gets darker!!!! 

Taylor: Do you mind if you have a boy or girl? I'm indifferent.


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> Disney: I did not want to see any bfns this cycle. Yet, I have enough to take one test every morning until AF expected date. I am only 7dpo in the morning so a for sure bfn....oooohh but the urge to wee on sticks is strong lol
> 
> And I was thinking the same thing about my doctor. Plan to side step away from her bfp or not. Have to be happy with ur OB.
> 
> 
> Lyo: I think I see some thing vague but from my experience 10dpo will be a squinter hard to see until it dries and super hard to capture on a cell. FX that line gets darker!!!!
> 
> Taylor: Do you mind if you have a boy or girl? I'm indifferent.

 Honestly I tell myself any will do as long as its healthy with the time now money it's taking! ! But If I cud choose I'd definitely like to have a daughter..since I'm only planning on ttc once.. as dh and I would love to spoil baby to the maxx
Also what would you prefer...boy? Since u already have dd


----------



## Jalanis22

FTale- im guessing i did based on the cramp/pain i had that day and today i had little slight cramping on my left side. And today should be O day for me if everything is right. Now the TWW i dont think i can wait that long :nope:


----------



## bbygurl719

Ftale. Yes I do plan on tempingbhave temped the past three days forgot first two days.


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Disney: I did not want to see any bfns this cycle. Yet, I have enough to take one test every morning until AF expected date. I am only 7dpo in the morning so a for sure bfn....oooohh but the urge to wee on sticks is strong lol
> 
> And I was thinking the same thing about my doctor. Plan to side step away from her bfp or not. Have to be happy with ur OB.
> 
> Lyo: I think I see some thing vague but from my experience 10dpo will be a squinter hard to see until it dries and super hard to capture on a cell. FX that line gets darker!!!!
> 
> Taylor: Do you mind if you have a boy or girl? I'm indifferent.

Same reason I crossed through cycle days on the page I have my opks and in big letters it has the first date for being 14dpo to test, try to convince myself not to test before then... that may be wishful thinking though, I'll probably end up sneakily testing at 12dpo or 11dpo at the earliest, I did at 9dpo with DS and it crushed me to see a bfp. 

The ob I wanted left to Boston MA last Oct, and the only other woman dr (other than my current ob) was the ob that delivered Aiden, she waited and waited to leave for the hospital until I was pushing already. I tore and bled a lot to the point where the nurses had to hold DS's head in so I didn't deliver before she got there (he had meuconium from stress and I got an infection from microscopic amount of retained placenta). They were worried I was going to hemorrhage though so I get that they held him in for 30-40 mins... but as soon as the ob cut an episiotomy, DS shot out with the next contraction, and hubby doesn't want her because she nearly dropped DS! 

We laugh in hindsight that I could have sneezed and he would have been born way earlier lol, she'd not read my notes that stated family history of short active labor but to be fair I did call her at just gone midnight after my water broke. I can't switch to the other ob officeb in the same building because they don't have rights at the hospital I'd deliver at, plus they have terrible reviews ha!


----------



## StillPraying

Lyso i see it! Does it have color in real life?


----------



## Disneylovers

Did I mention that the tests I have are 20 IC pregnancy tests in my drawer in the bathroom? I feel I'm setting myself up to test early in may keep just 5 in there and make hubby hide the rest


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> Did I mention that the tests I have are 20 IC pregnancy tests in my drawer in the bathroom? I feel I'm setting myself up to test early in may keep just 5 in there and make hubby hide the rest

Can't wait for ur bfp:happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> Did I mention that the tests I have are 20 IC pregnancy tests in my drawer in the bathroom? I feel I'm setting myself up to test early in may keep just 5 in there and make hubby hide the rest

Imagine me i have 40 ICs :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the tests I have are 20 IC pregnancy tests in my drawer in the bathroom? I feel I'm setting myself up to test early in may keep just 5 in there and make hubby hide the rest
> 
> Imagine me i have 40 ICs :haha:Click to expand...

Bwahahahahaha, I'd be testing 2 or 3 at a time each poas session if I had that many. I got a combo pack off amazon, 50 opks, 20 hcg, I figured split them between 2 cycles if nothing happens this month... 40 though, that's a poas addicts dream haha


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the tests I have are 20 IC pregnancy tests in my drawer in the bathroom? I feel I'm setting myself up to test early in may keep just 5 in there and make hubby hide the rest
> 
> Imagine me i have 40 ICs :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Bwahahahahaha, I'd be testing 2 or 3 at a time each poas session if I had that many. I got a combo pack off amazon, 50 opks, 20 hcg, I figured split them between 2 cycles if nothing happens this month... 40 though, that's a poas addicts dream hahaClick to expand...

Yes lol i got mine off ebay 50ICs but i used some just to poas :haha: i dint really lik using OPks i stress myself more i think. I will start testing sooner than soon :haha:


----------



## Lyo28

Ok guys did test this morning and not good. There was again the faintest line but it was even harder to see than last night. Like shadow that barely there. I would say indent possibly on today's test 

Last night I thought I saw the faintest of pink but not too sure. It's hard to tell when you can barely make out the line. So long story short it's not a bfp &#128546; 

First time that ever happened me


----------



## Disneylovers

Hasn't that been an issue with the curved frers? You're not out until af arrives


----------



## Lyo28

This is this mornings out of its case
 



Attached Files:







20160922_073927-1.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lyo28

It's not a curved one. We don't get those here


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> It's not a curved one. We don't get those here

I don't know, Lyo, I can still see it. Too bad we can't put video's on here. :wacko: I'm holding out that its a bfp. FX it gets darker to take away worries.

How do you feel?


----------



## FTale

HAHAHA

We:haha: all are pee-stick-aholics!

Jalanis and Disney you two have waaaaaay more than me but if I could I'd have at least 20 so I could do two a day.


----------



## Lyo28

Negative digital with 3.5 hour hold.


----------



## Lyo28

Can't afford anyore tests and can't afford to test early every month. So I'm going to have to have more patience from now on. I was hopeful last night as it really was a line. But now with no progression at all this morning I do think it was an evaporation.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> It's not a curved one. We don't get those here
> 
> I don't know, Lyo, I can still see it. Too bad we can't put video's on here. :wacko: I'm holding out that its a bfp. FX it gets darker to take away worries.
> 
> How do you feel?Click to expand...

Thanks ftale. I had shooting pains in uterus yesterday which made me buy the tests. Again last night going to sleep. Nothing this morning. I don't know if everything is in my head.


----------



## kitty2385

hi ladies! Im waiting to test on monday. I just did one and Im sure theres something on it but I too suffer from line-eye haha. So Im going to wait till Monday now. Im about 98% sure I am pregnant as this is my 2nd and it feels so familiar. Good luck all xxxx


----------



## Disneylovers

I still see something there lyo!
FTale, eBay head bulk orders of tests too, a friend said they're cheaper than those on amazon (when you have amazon prime thigh it's hard not to order lots lol

Afm: got my third temp rise so ff puts me at 3dpo, 11 days until I test if I can make it that far, af is due on the 4th or 5th.


----------



## FTale

Lyo: Its not over until AF shows :nope: :hugs: 

Disney: FF will move your lines around so quick. I've learned how to make it not absurdly move mine around over the years. 3dpo sounds about right for you though :D If I could make it 11dpo so you could insanely test, I would..heheh


AFM: Pffftt. Strangest cycle ever. I don't mean to sound like a debbie downer or jinxing myself but I've started planning on what to do different every cycle after this one. Going to do nothing special. Nope. No preseed or timed intercourse, legs in the air...I just need a break plus ttc gels just give me a UTI. I'll still be hanging here with the girls but it might take me longer to get preggers :cry: But I feel my body needs a detox/break

So for now, 7dpo woke up by killer cramps and pools of sweat. I had to bring a big fan in the room to cool me off. My feet were burning up even after I took my socks off (sock sleeper...sexy I know :bunny: ). Feels like some thing was digging for gold. Its not only painful it lasts for so long..UGH. Otherwise, just burning nostrils that run and painful gas.

Yup, PMS symptoms and I'm wondering if the UTI is creeping back in. OH and forgot to add I can't comfortably check my cervix because its totally swollen in there. Do you all think I should call in to get checked again??? I think my urine is slightly cloudy but no burning pain when I pee. 

Sorry for the long post. I am just ready to get this tww over already. :cry:


----------



## Disneylovers

Are you temping? higher temps sound good at far as tww, dip in temps usually means af i on the way doesn't it? you being hotter than usual sounds hopeful

I know the cervix does get a bit swollen during pregnancy, not sure at what stage that happens, I had thrush a week after conceiving DS so wasn't touching there at that point, was a bit tender the further I got along though


----------



## kitty2385

Yeah Ftale I'd get checked out just to be on the safe side.

I took a pic of my test and on a negative tweak I see a tiny faint line.... retesting tomorrow!


----------



## Lyo28

FTale definitely get checked out in case it didn't clear for whatever reason. better safe than sorry. 
and you never know. Doing nothing special could get you pregnant! I'm feeling the same. I have obsessed so very bad last few months. I need to chill next month. no early testing. 

kitty exciting! any pictures?


----------



## FTale

Disney: I am temping. But DD wasn't feeling so well again (poor thing) and luckily she woke me up from my hot sleep and my temp was 98.89 around 11 at night. I hadn't even been sleep that long. I tend to stay around 97.90 after O. So I was up then to take care of her and set up a fan so I could get back to sleep. I then woke up again around 1230 because the cramping was so bad but I laid back to try and sleep. :nope: It didn't last as I was up again at 230 with 97.90 temp but I was just rolling around with the cramps. I finally got up at 3 with at temp of 98.17 but I just stuck with the 97.90 temp. Ugh. 

Kitty and Lyo: I just scheduled another visit for tomorrow. I get to see my fav. PA. She is rooting for me to get preggy. Wish she was an OB :blush:


I do think there is a light ammonia smell down yonder but no heavy cm just watery/creamy. I think yesterday I had a huge glob of ewcm/cloudy. My bbs are starting to feel better just nipple pain but getting lighter. :)


I'm curious to see how I'll feel tomorrow.

Hey, has anyone heard from FlyingDuster? (spelling???) I hope she is well.

I'm trying to keep an accurate list going on the first page but some folks seem to have dissappeared or not participating much. I'll probably update the list once this cycle is over for me. I know this is my second cycle since creating this thread. Crazy.


----------



## Disneylovers

Not sure where Flyingduster is, on that note... BayBlonde any updates?

No matter what I eat I still feel acidy, not quite nausea now but like I drank way too much juice, feels like it's just sitting there, if it's the heat here causing it fine, but the temps need to drop back down! We had a pretty mild summer so I'm guessing we'll have a hot Oct! I had this with DS though, my tummy is overly sensitive to changes so I'm trying really hard not to read into it as a symptom, only 3dpo as I have to keep telling myself

DS is back to napping finally, he has at least 6 more months till I'll let him drop those haha, if he's not napping he stays in his room for an hour and a half and plays on his bed quietly, about the only time of day he's not running around like a loon haha


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Not sure where Flyingduster is, on that note... BayBlonde any updates?
> 
> No matter what I eat I still feel acidy, not quite nausea now but like I drank way too much juice, feels like it's just sitting there, if it's the heat here causing it fine, but the temps need to drop back down! We had a pretty mild summer so I'm guessing we'll have a hot Oct! I had this with DS though, my tummy is overly sensitive to changes so I'm trying really hard not to read into it as a symptom, only 3dpo as I have to keep telling myself
> 
> DS is back to napping finally, he has at least 6 more months till I'll let him drop those haha, if he's not napping he stays in his room for an hour and a half and plays on his bed quietly, about the only time of day he's not running around like a loon haha

The acidic tummy was a big sign with DD. I was 5dpo before I realized it was bugging me. It was one of those things I looked back on that was not normal for me.

hehhee...get those sticks ready.


----------



## Disneylovers

I was so sick with DS, I was on antiemetics till 20 weeks because the slightest thing would make me throw up. I'm so on the fence if this is going to be our month for a bfp, probably why I'm hopeful that I can last out until at least the 2nd to test, ideally wait out the whole tww till the 4th or 5th till AF is due. one good thing is I'll get seen at 7 weeks instead of 8 cause my ob's office goes by LMP strictly for dates until you have a scan. 

My BB's are tender too though, they aren't usually tender until a few days before AF, DS climbs up things like up onto the sofa by digging his elbows in, he dug into my boobs, I yelped pretty loudly then sent him off to nap, So yeah on the fence about this cycle, some things are almost identical to when I was pregnant with him, then doubt sets in and I dismiss anything, it's toooooo early haha


----------



## kitty2385

My boobs are agony too right now. They are sore just sitting here doing nothing and this was a sure sign with DD. I also started having some nausea today too and my fridge smells really bad even though it's clean lol.


----------



## Jalanis22

Im here waiting for symptoms lol...with my first born i didnt have any til after 6wks which was nausea and vomit second pregnancy my boobs were extremely sore and hurt a lot with my second baby i didnt hAve any til like 6wks again same like my daughter nausea and vomit..hopefully i feel something soon if not its fine were barely starting ttc. I was pretty fertile with my previous pregnancies..my first it took me i think 3 months...my second pregnancy literally 1 month ttc and my 3rd pregnancy was 2 cycles...lets see if im still the same or if it will take me longer this time. Fx hopefully we all have our :bfp: ladies!


----------



## Bay Blonde

Good evening ladies. Sorry to keep you in the dark for so long. This has been a roller coaster of a week for me, so without further stalling here is my answer: not pregnant. Aunt flow showed her ugly face on Monday, right on time and since my now "imaginary" symptoms has disappeared and I am back to square one. I know my DH was disappointed as well, we both are hopeful folks and I think he is as ready to become a daddy as I am a mommy. He is giving me encouragement though, telling me we have plenty of time to get it right one of these days lol. This month I'm using my digital monitor for my fertility, I didn't last month, only opks and I think that was too vague. I am still taking my one a day prenatal and I plan to do the 80mg of bromelian again after O. I watch my cm semi-religiously and pay closer attention to actual symptoms than anything else.

I have heard from swaying couples that you can buy test strips for acidity in your vagina. I wanted to know if anyone knows of a trusted brand and if it is an Amazon buy it now sort of product. I started juicing after reading how your vagina is naturally acidic and sperm prefer alkaline. So, I read about the most alkaline foods you can eat and lemons and kale are at the top of that list. Red meat, fruit, and carbs are acidic. That is why some serious ttcs will go on extreme diets, or so I've read. I am slowly wondering if I will have to become one of them. My biggest downfall is coffee. Being a working woman with a commute and long hours to grind away on every day, it is the only thing I have to look forward to nowadays that keeps me both awake and happy. Have you all given it up or did you drink it until bfp? Coffee I hear is highly acidic also. Did any of you go on a diet to get your BFP? What did you give up? Any other advice is appreciated as well. I'm now 2 years NTNP and 3 cycles of ttc. I am currently on CD3 and on CD1 my BBT was 97.55. Which is in the normal range for me. FTale and disneylovers I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Disneylovers

I gave up caffeine with DS, I haven't had much other than what's in chocolate, I will probably give up sodas if I get a bfp (not that I drunk much of those other than sprite when I'm not feeling well). Otherwise I don't really change much other than dropping the occasional drink until a bfp. A drastic change to my diet could affect cycles for me so I just try to stick to healthy stuff most of the time and keep it well balanced. I try to sway with timing more than anything else and then DS blocks bd haha, but look up the shuttles method, so many of my friends have gotten a girl by bd'ing up to 2 days before ovulation and a boy by bd'ing as close to ovulation as possible. 

*if* I do get a bfp, I'm betting on a boy just from timing being identical to conceiving DS lol

Well FTale, we made it through another day, which means one day closer to testing!


----------



## Disneylovers

Ps don't forget having a more acidic environment down there actually helps to prevent infections like thrush, uti's'etc. Drinking cranberry juice to lower acidity may be the safest way to go. Pool sections of big stores like Walmart should have litmus paper, they are good for testing ph and aren't usually as expensive as medical ph tests


----------



## MKaykes

All this talk if testing, I don't know how you ladies do it taking several times! I have to wait until at least 12-13 DPO and that is only if I have an event that I want to drink at if not pregnant. I'm tired of the disappointment of BFNs but even when a BFN I have hope that AF won't show so I've turned to trying to hold out until AF. 

I'm on 4DPO, started progesterone suppositories today. Inserting these twice a day is going to be a hassle, but hoping it helps us get a BFP! If pregnant dr said I'll keep taking the progesterone until 10 wks. The good thing about it is the pharmacist said to lie down for 15 minutes after inserting, so it forces me to just rest. Life has been very busy with school and work, especially this week. I'm really looking forward to the weekend! 

I'll just be here lurking in the shadows twiddling my thumbs until after the month endso and either AF makes an appearance or I'm shocked by a positive! 

FTale, your cramping sound 2 terrible, I hope it isn't anything serious and the pain/ discomfort subsides!


----------



## Coco Tutu

Hi everyone! Thank you Ftale for starting this thread :) I haven't been on here since June 2014, when my daughter was born. Now it's time to TTC number two.
I will read as many of your posts as I can when I have a bit more time, but I thought it's a good idea to introduce myself and not be just a stalker :) 
We started TTC in March with a break in May and I got pregnant June. This ended up in a chemical at 5 weeks sadly but luckily my cycles went back to normal immediately. As I already have a June girl and my own birthday is in June, I would LOVE to have another June baby in my arms :) My cycles are 30-31 days and I am also breastfeeding, but luckily it doesn't seem to affect my lp. I am only at 2 dpo and I will test first of October, if I can hold off (who am I kidding?).

I really hope this is a lucky thread :) Good luck to everyone and can't wait to read your stories with a cup of tea in my hands!


----------



## kitty2385

Retested today and it was the whitest test I've ever seen :( I was so sure I'd have 2 lines this morning. I'm really disappointed. I've had a break from ttc and now I remember why... it is heart breaking to have "symptoms" and not know if you're making them up... and then seeing tests that are stark white is painful. I know it's not af showing up but I was convinced!


----------



## Lyo28

kitty2385 said:


> Retested today and it was the whitest test I've ever seen :( I was so sure I'd have 2 lines this morning. I'm really disappointed. I've had a break from ttc and now I remember why... it is heart breaking to have "symptoms" and not know if you're making them up... and then seeing tests that are stark white is painful. I know it's not af showing up but I was convinced!

similar as what happened me. faint line at night. fainter lime in morning then negative digital. it's hard. like you I was convinced I'd have 2 pink lines following day.


----------



## flyingduster

Sorry guys I've been really absent, I've been hoping hubby could improve but it doesn't seem like it and it's dragging me down a bit. I'm like 99.99% sure I've ovulated today, but hubbys new pills have made him unable to finish, so unless some miracle happens tonight, I'm totally out for this month and out for a June baby. :( it's a little sad to be out without a chance: that hopeful TWW keeps ya going!!! Sigh. But it will be what it will be. I'll wait and see how we go tonight and if my temp spikes tomorrow as I expect it will, if it is all as expected then I'll just bow out of here sorry. Xxx


----------



## FTale

Good Morning Ladies


:happydance: Welcome Coco Tutu :happydance: I love these group of ladies. I'm sure you will to as you ttc#2

Kitty: I'm so sorry. bfns suck rocks. FX AF doesn't show but if it does we'll be here for you. :hugs:

Lyo: Right? I still can't get over why FRER hasn't pulled the new test. The bfps I've seen seem so splotchy but supposedly they are still the most sensitive?? I wish I could get a true insider view of what really goes on in that pee stick factory of theirs

Jalanis: I keep checking my chart from when I got pregnant with DD but its like I was a totally different machine back then. My temps aren't even the same. Being older has for sure changed alot of things. I remember I used an instead cup to conceive her and that thing hurt. My husband and I spoke of using Diva cup maybe to keep from getting UTIs but I'm burnt out on 'stuff'...lol

Mkaykes: Hi. :) LOL..you are going to be lurking??? Ok, well, if you feel the need to unlurk please do. We will be happy to explore the tww with you..lol. I can appreciate wanting to lay low and not let yourself go as much. :hugs: As for my cramps, I'm with you on them not being norm and have taken advice to head back to the doc today to see if UTI is the culprit still. 

BayBlonde: Rats. I'm sorry! I was really hoping you'd slap a bfp on us. Well, please don't let it get you down. I think alot of us are starting to take a more relaxed approached with our new cycles. I know I plan to. I'm way to stressed out. Also, you mentioned drinking coffee, and I gave that up right away. And if you are a big soda drinker that too. Its not good for your lining. I know it tastes soooo good and gets your through the day but see if you can find an alternative drink or healthy food to put in its place. I think some one mentioned light caffeinated drink but if you like coffee as much as me...:blush: could easily over do it. Sending you positive and strength.

Flyingduster: Ah, man!! I really hope you catch the egg tonight! I'm sorry he is having trouble finishing (have been there). But please stick around. That's why this group is called 'June Baby MAYBE'. Heck, its only where we are starting, I'd be happy with a healthy baby of any month. Its having wonderful women like you to keep me sane along the journey that counts. FX that you get that eggy!!

Disney: OH MY GOSH!! I have no reason to be peeing on anything BUT Drum roll please. I was a bad bad girl 7dpo. Yes, I danced with the bfn. Um,hmm. Like what the lolly pops was I thinking? I immediately regretted my actions so much till I almost threw it away without looking at it. It was a discounted curved frer (let the shame commence). Honestly, I don't even know where the line should show up and I've googled it and still don't get it. :shrug: Not today though, I almost just peed at the entry way to the bathroom..LOL..kidding but I did not want to see mr. ugly. 


Ok, well, my temp rose a bit. Yet, history shows the next two days will slowly drop if not pregnant. But it ain't over unless the :witch: bullies her way in on Wednesday I think. I will officially start testing in the morning though 9dpo. I will post all pee sticks no matter what. 

:dust: for our future bfps...we got dibs on ya!!


----------



## Lyo28

FTale you make me laugh. what the lollipops were you thinking indeed &#128513;. 
it wasn't even a curved frer that did that to me! just a regular double pack of old style, curved haven't arrived here yet. I must say with 4 pregnancies I have had good experiences with frer and no issues like this but I'm put off for life now. I honestly next month am only going to.use a digital and earliest 11 or 12dpo. 

flying duster that's really tough. I really hope you manage to succeed just in time for ovulation. 

bay blonde sorry you are put this month

FTale love your positivity. can we stay on this thread for further cycles or does it become a July baby thread.. not sure how it works but loving the support here.


----------



## Lyo28

also on the caffeine. I'm so in denial about this as with 3 kids under 5 I'm wondering how i would survive without it.. any tips on how to live without coffee ? anyone? ?

I'm down to 1 or 2 max cups a day but if it's hampering my chances I better try to stop. 

I'm also planning on no opks next month and really really going to try relaxed approach. any tips on that most helpful too!

lastly evening primose oil. Anyone take it?I'm also thinking of starting that next month up until ovulation.


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale you make me laugh. what the lollipops were you thinking indeed &#128513;.
> it wasn't even a curved frer that did that to me! just a regular double pack of old style, curved haven't arrived here yet. I must say with 4 pregnancies I have had good experiences with frer and no issues like this but I'm put off for life now. I honestly next month am only going to.use a digital and earliest 11 or 12dpo.
> 
> flying duster that's really tough. I really hope you manage to succeed just in time for ovulation.
> 
> bay blonde sorry you are put this month
> 
> FTale love your positivity. can we stay on this thread for further cycles or does it become a July baby thread.. not sure how it works but loving the support here.

Lyo I really hope we all stick around! I have no intentions of going anywhere. And I was wondering about starting a new thread to continue on as this one is getting very long. I don't want everyone to get swallowed up in posts. I mean we may not all have June babies. But we WILL have babies..lol


----------



## OilyMamma

Sorry i cant survive without coffee so i am of no help there!
As for being out without a chance, ive been there. It totally sucks but hang out with us anyways im sure things will get better soon!
Good luck to those waiting to test
Sorry to those who have AF
And good luck next cycle to all!


----------



## kitty2385

I spoke to my dear friend who is a midwife today and she gave me a random spare test she had from work so I have a new one to do tomorrow, or if I can hold off till the day after! I've been given strict instructions to text her immediately with the result lol. She's excited haha!


----------



## Disneylovers

Flyingduster, hang in here with us! there's so much crossovers with due dates etc some babies come early, some come late, you are in it with us until you have a sweet baby in your arms :)

AFM, still the same deal, acid indigestion, sore BB's and perpetually tired, although I'm always tired, comes from staying up till midnight then DS waking up at the crack of dawn and when he does sleep in, I don't haha


----------



## TaylorK

Hey everyone...so I'm not tempting this month as it really broke up my rest to do it around the same time daily..so I'm jus doin the digital opks and not wasting my time with the cheapies this cycle . I officially started testing for O today at cd7 hopefully by cd13 I'll ovulate like last month n be back in my tww Again! I'll be taking the progesterone 40mg in twice daily ... 
Someone mention they were starting the progesterone suppositories can't rmr who&#55357;&#56869; but can you tell me how many mg you are taking if you see this! Plz
Good luck everyone


----------



## StillPraying

Well I'm out ladies. After almost 5 weeks post delivery, and still getting positives, AF finally showed. So no June baby for me but good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies!!


----------



## TaylorK

StillPraying said:


> Well I'm out ladies. After almost 5 weeks post delivery, and still getting positives, AF finally showed. So no June baby for me but good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies!!

Hi Hun don't be discouraged!! Af will b over with an you can finally start efficient trying ..fx for a baby! June July August *Any month baby maybe*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Coco Tutu

I did it! I read 40 pages of posts and now I am up to date with what's going on :) Surely I mix names and where everyone is in their cycle, but it's nice to know at least a bit of your background stories. Sorry to read others had losses as well. Sorry to read about nasty UTIs and uncooperative toddlers :D Sorry to read AF already got quite a few of you ladies. I just wanted to say that even though I was hesitant to join this time around, as I thought it would make me more obsessed/ stressed, I actually find your posts and especially the sense of humor of many of you so relaxing! Plus, with everyone and their mother being pregnant /holding newborns around me, it's nice to feel I am not alone. And glad to say a few mamas TTC n2. as well! 

Best of luck to all of us and enjoy the weekend with lots of sexy time, regardless of ov :D


----------



## Disneylovers

We can call it summer baby maybe? Because I'm not ready to lose you ladies to other threads ;)

I hope af makes her visit short and to the point stillpraying and there's a rainbow baby in your future. 

FTale you made me giggle, naughty testing so early but you cracked me up. When we were ttc'ing for DS, there was a thread on testing with whole blood, oh yeah I joined in when I cut my big toe on the edge of our bed... don't know how reliable testing that way is anymore, but I got a bfp that way at 9dpo haha. I'm telling myself I feel too on the fence to do that this time haha


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> We can call it summer baby maybe? Because I'm not ready to lose you ladies to other threads ;)
> 
> I hope af makes her visit short and to the point stillpraying and there's a rainbow baby in your future.
> 
> FTale you made me giggle, naughty testing so early but you cracked me up. When we were ttc'ing for DS, there was a thread on testing with whole blood, oh yeah I joined in when I cut my big toe on the edge of our bed... don't know how reliable testing that way is anymore, but I got a bfp that way at 9dpo haha. I'm telling myself I feel too on the fence to do that this time haha

DISNEY HAHAHAHAHAHAH....I CAN'T BREATHE HAHAHAHAH

Do we need to send the ambulance your way just to hang about in case you get the urge to go toe slashing??? HAHAHA...I'm crying so hard with laughter right now. I've seen the blood tests but I just look at my body and picture myself covered in bandaids from failed attempts.

OOOOOWWWW...I need some air. 

I will do personals later. I've got a birthday man that I'm broiling up steak for and birthday pie to get going. We are trying to surprise him and have one hour left to get it all together...eek!!

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Disneylovers

I am the clumsiest person when it comes to stubbing toes so it was an ah, ohhh moment. Actually I stubbed my little toe on the bathroom doorframe the week before last... so much blood it was ridiculous! I will behave this time, it's all healed mostly and stubbed toe pain is ouchy 

Mmmmm that sounds like a yummy dinner, happy birthday to your DH


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers- your so close to testing im seeing your ticker...have you tested? 
AFM i feel really bloated today not sure why...its the kind of bloat when AF comes. I have been testing 1x daily i know its too soon but ive got soooo many ICs and I like to be a poas :haha:


----------



## Lyo28

what's this about blood testing now.


----------



## FTale

Ok, man, I'm pooped from cooking. Just now sitting down with some chips and dip. I feel SO like the :witch: is waiting around the corner (darn her).

Disney, you sound like you bleed very easily. Did you have any complications with that during delivery?

Lyo I think you use your blood instead of urine to test for bfp but there are videos online that give demonstrations of it. Its accuracy?? I don't know.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Disneylovers- your so close to testing im seeing your ticker...have you tested?
> AFM i feel really bloated today not sure why...its the kind of bloat when AF comes. I have been testing 1x daily i know its too soon but ive got soooo many ICs and I like to be a poas :haha:

Nope, only 4 dpo, going to try to make it to at least the 3rd of Oct till I test lol, I didn't ovulate till cd19 (which is early for me) 

Oh lyo,stay away from it, so many false positives, basically they say you put blood on the dip stick tests, either with enough to fill past the test line or flush it through with water added. Imho I wonder if clots get stuck to the test line. We would spin blood quickly and use the serum when it separated in the ER I worked in and that's OK to use on pregnancy tests when you can't get a urine sample. If you really want to, go search blood on a hpt on here ;)

Ftale, not overly I just stub my feet pretty hard. DS's head was 13cm when I delivered him, and yeah I didn't stretch that big he came fast when I was pushing so it was inevitable that I'd tear, I tore worse because they had to hold him in too.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh my I've never heard of testing with blood on an hpt but I think I'll pass on that.


----------



## Bay Blonde

Good evening,

TaylorK: So sad to hear you didn't get a BFP, I was rooting for you! I felt for sure you and I would be the first to spoil the rest with pictures on here of our tests.

OilyMamma: Finally, someone else with a strong caffeine addiction. I could give it up if I were to get a BFP, but since I'm not and in the past I wasn't that serious or aware of how it affects your PH balance, I would have my early morning cup and call it good. Starbucks has a strong hold on me. My two favorite things to have are a carmel macchiato with an extra pump of vanilla and the store bought frappacinos in mocha. Lately I've been having a Frap a day and that is it. We've been doing some celebrating at work recently, so food and junk has been coming in and out of the office like the world is about to end. I've indulged in a coke or two here and there, but I really don't drink soda if I can help it. My biggest comfort food is In N Out Burger. God forbid I get a food aversion to that, because I know where each location is within a 15 mile radius of my house. LOL. 
FTale: Thank you for being such a kind sweetheart to me during such an emotional time. It is hard, but it gets better. I am finishing up with aunt flo and hope to be back in action soon. I know DH is chomping at the bit to get started because this morning he rubbed my back and we all of a sudden had a surprise visitor lol. He is a very loving man, I'm glad he is mine. :) I hope you get a BFP too ma'am, although it sounds like the witch will come pay you a visit too.

Disneylovers: Thanks for the tip. I do drink cranberry juice regularly and I luckily have not had any infections since going off of the pill over 2 years ago. I found I had more problems on that silly thing than off&#8230;funny how that happens. :)

I love this group of ladies so much, despite our geographical differences and walks of life, I feel like I can call you friends with all we've been through together on here. If some of us don't get BFPs this month, we must adjust the title. I don't want to move! LOL. I want to also throw this out there that if any of us do, we should still stay in touch either through messages on our profiles or a separate thread.

Have a good weekend everyone, be safe and make love not war!


----------



## StillPraying

Coco thats amazing you read everything! Lol welcome! !

Aw disney thats sweet of you, a lot of times it does seem like once youre out thats the cue to stop posting, but hey if we're going for summer babies im in! 

Jalanis im a POASA as well, im like 4dpo? Sure why not? :haha:Besides it gives me a clean slate to see what the evaps or indents look like.

Bay blonde giiirl you want caffeine addiction? Look at my avatar :haha: its not a lie lol. Of course i want to sway boy and guess what the most acid drinks are? Coffe and soda.....and its pumpkin spice season:growlmad: 

AFM...cd1....:coffee:


----------



## Disneylovers

We're rooting for you for this cycle Bay Blonde!

StillPraying, yeah curiosity got the better of me last time, this time I'm being good I found this link that pretty much convinces me to behave and wait out the TWW, at the earliest I'd test 2 days before AF is due if I can keep convincing myself that it's not worth the heartache. def won't test until way past perspective implantation time so no time before 9dpo LOL

My acid indigestion went away, well I had a bit when I was eating a peanut butter sandwich but now it's gone, so here I am on the fence kicking my legs back and forth haha. Hubby has finally caught one of the million colds going around his office and I swear my nose is starting to get sore, I can't get sick back to back again it wipes me out! hope he keeps it to himself and my nose is just from waking up too early as the the fan was blowing right in my face, cheers DS for moving that! Off to go wrangle him into bed :haha: I need luck with that he napped way late today he is a ball of energy!


----------



## Lyo28

wow. never heard of that with blood but just Google and wow seems a lot of people do try it. but no definitely not for me! 

I am really unwell with either a flu of bad Headcold. started yesyet day with sore throat and couldn't sleep right last night and woke up this morning barely able to talk with aches and pains all over and nose completely blocked. feel like death warmed up..of course that's great fun with 3 children climbing all over me!!

So who is next to test? can't wait for you ladies to get bfps soon &#128522;


----------



## MKaykes

Taylor - it's me who just started the progesterone. I'm doing 50 mg twice a day.


----------



## kitty2385

My test that I thought had a faint line today has a BFN evap line. At least it wasn't line eye this time hah! I did a test this am and another BFN. Why do we do this to ourselves? My hubby just surprised me with a gift... 3 FRER tests haha. He's my enabler hahahaha.


----------



## FTale

kitty2385 said:


> My test that I thought had a faint line today has a BFN evap line. At least it wasn't line eye this time hah! I did a test this am and another BFN. Why do we do this to ourselves? My hubby just surprised me with a gift... 3 FRER tests haha. He's my enabler hahahaha.

Your hubby is awesome.


----------



## FTale

Line goggles on!!! IRL I see most of the bottom part of it and the rest is a thin sliver of a line. All within the time limit but I just thought it would go away but it stayed. This was my only regular I had around from an old opk pack. The FRER curved I took with same urine gave me nothing. I didn't believe it because I just feel so weird.

Nothing to do but wait and test again in the morning or Monday? I don't know what to think really. 

Kitty, is this what your tests looked like?

Also, doc prescribed me Difulcan 150mg one dose even though I didn't come back positive on urine test for UTI or anything. I took it now my hooha itches. Bleh.

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







9dpo am.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lyo28

FTale how many dpo are you? I see it and I so hope it's the start of bfp but just FYI that's the exact line I could see irl on my regular fr twice at 10dpo. think it was evap or indent for me but then it can go either way so I've everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## StillPraying

Lyo have you tested again? 

Ftale i definitely see it! I dislike new frers.

Kitty thats so sweet! !

Disney heres to willpower! :thumbup:


----------



## FTale

I'm 9dpo I believe and its ok if its bfn. I'm just posting. The picture didn't capture the color at all. The color should be over the whole line not just part. Eh, FRER, even when its positive you need another test to confirm it theses days..LOL.

How's everyone else doing? I'm putting off loads of laundry, cleaning, and grocery shopping. :wacko:


----------



## Jalanis22

I can see the bottom part pink FTale! Hopefully your start of a bfp!


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> I'm 9dpo I believe and its ok if its bfn. I'm just posting. The picture didn't capture the color at all. The color should be over the whole line not just part. Eh, FRER, even when its positive you need another test to confirm it theses days..LOL.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? I'm putting off loads of laundry, cleaning, and grocery shopping. :wacko:


yeah not exactly a great advertisement for frer is it! if you see pink in real life that's very promising though. I thought I saw some pink on my first but definitely none on second. looking back I'm not sure if there was actually pink it was too hard to tell cos line was even lighter than yours.


----------



## Lyo28

StillPraying said:


> Lyo have you tested again?
> 
> Ftale i definitely see it! I dislike new frers.
> 
> Kitty thats so sweet! !
> 
> Disney heres to willpower! :thumbup:


still praying I did the digital later than day which was negative and I know technically there is still a chance but I don't think I'm pregnant. if af doesn't turn up by Monday I'll rethink that.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> I can see the bottom part pink FTale! Hopefully your start of a bfp!

Thank you!!

I had to have my husband look at it too. He could only see the portion of a line. What kind of cruel people only make a portion of a line. :shrug:

If we are not preggers this cycle he is going to go get his swimmers checked out so I will most likely be just hanging about on here cheering you all along.

I'm tired of bfns, UTIs, yeast infections and the anxiety that comes along with it....and I want some coffee :coffee:


----------



## FTale

StillPraying said:


> Lyo have you tested again?
> 
> Ftale i definitely see it! I dislike new frers.
> 
> Kitty thats so sweet! !
> 
> Disney heres to willpower! :thumbup:


Thank you. I'll keep testing until bfp or :witch:

I mostly feel normal now. Except for the non stop peeing. I can't get concentrated samples for peeing so much. :dohh:


----------



## Lyo28

on closer inspection of your test I can see what you mean about partial line but there definitely does seem to be colour to it. the fact that your husband can see it too is a great sign!! 

sorry if I seemed negative. I'm still bitter over my experience &#128513;. 
are you going to test again later?


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9dpo I believe and its ok if its bfn. I'm just posting. The picture didn't capture the color at all. The color should be over the whole line not just part. Eh, FRER, even when its positive you need another test to confirm it theses days..LOL.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? I'm putting off loads of laundry, cleaning, and grocery shopping. :wacko:
> 
> 
> yeah not exactly a great advertisement for frer is it! if you see pink in real life that's very promising though. I thought I saw some pink on my first but definitely none on second. looking back I'm not sure if there was actually pink it was too hard to tell cos line was even lighter than yours.Click to expand...

And from what I looked up online, there are some darn good false positives with WHOLE lines..:nope: Feel like its just best to do a beta if you are checking early. FX its not to late for either of us


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> on closer inspection of your test I can see what you mean about partial line but there definitely does seem to be colour to it. the fact that your husband can see it too is a great sign!!
> 
> sorry if I seemed negative. I'm still bitter over my experience &#55357;&#56833;.
> are you going to test again later?

OH NO..I didn't sense any negativity at all. :hugs:

I'm just glad I got to see for myself what so many others have been complaining about. I dont have another FRER original but I have the curved and some clear blue easy rapid tests. oh, and some clinical guard. Wednesday would be the start of my cycle though.

My temps have not dropped either. Just need to get a proper nights sleep in. Will test again in the morning.


----------



## Coco Tutu

Ftale I totally see the line as well! Fingers and toes crossed for you!
Kitty your husband makes the best gifts ever :D

Disneylovers it seems we are cycle twins. I will also try to hold off till the first days of October to test and my little one is also 2 years (and 3 months)! On one hand I think we should have started trying sooner to give her a sibling, on the other hand I really enjoy the fact that I get to invest all my energy in her during the "terrible twos", as it is a trying but also super magical and exciting age :)

How is everyone dealing with their TWW? Luckily I started (again) Dutch lessons so I am busy studying (I am a Greek living in the Netherlands) and I have a few clients as well (I do creative writing coaching). I do those things when my little one is at the Dutch equivalent of kindergarten (3 mornings a week, 3 hours each) and then plan short trips at the beach or the forests close to our city, when she doesn't have school. Reading books helps keep me distracted as well. STILL, after 5 dpo I am a crazy person :D


----------



## TaylorK

Nothing much going on with me ..so I'm just stalking the thread for now..but I'm still here &#9786;&#9786;


----------



## flyingduster

Aw guys, you are all such a lovely bunch, I'm totally keen to stay. 

Ftale, dont make a new thread! Some of the massive threads go for years and they're awesome with hundreds or thousands of pages. You can edit the title of the thread if you want, but don't make a new one cos we will all loose the awesomeness we already have here. 

And well I have a teeny sliver of chance now! Lol. Last night we managed to sorta bd... Well we bd, but we're both tired and stopped again, but hubby still wanted to finish so he worked on finishing himself and right as he peaked we managed to mostly angle him in me, not as deep as proper bd really, but definitely in the right direction.... Hahahaha! But considering I'm pretty sure I Od early the previous day (so like a full day and a half earlier) plus not great bd, I have really low expectations!! But at the same time, I'm not as totally out as I thought I was.... 

My temp is climbing from the massive dip it did which I assume was O, so I expect it to go up again tomorrow and FF to put crosshairs in on that day, SO that makes me 2DPO now I reckon. Nice to be done trying to be honest. It was stressing me that we were trying without success.... 

Next weekend I am off with DD for her first flight! We are going to a breastfeeding (LLL) conference; all expenses paid, one kid, weekend away!!!! Sooooooo excited. And it'll cover the worst of the last days of the TWW too cos AF will be due only a day or so after I'm home! i won't temp while I'm away, so I'll hopefully just be happy to wait and see, but I do expect AF will come.


----------



## Disneylovers

Coco, we'll have to keep reminding each other not to test early lol

Hopefully your lines get darker FTale and lyo.

Afm, my stupid tummy strikes again, took a nap with DS and *tmi* woke to horrible constipation with cramps now it's the runs because the cramps go like contractions and won't stop for a while. I feel out now, I think that may have been what was giving me the acid indigestion. Other than being tired and sore bbs, I don't have any other symptoms. And these cramps hurt! Can't take anything other than Tylenol for pain on the slim chance it's pregnancy related. I'm sure I'll be back on the fence once the yucky feeling has gone, but at the moment I am not feeling it :(


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i65.tinypic.com/2a7vpdl.jpg

Sorry pic is sideways...newest test is right one..are those the so.called evaps? I feel.like i see it in person then i dont..and i can clearly see it in the pic.


----------



## StillPraying

Im out ladies, dh has decided he doesn't want to ttc right now :cry:
Good luck and :dust: to all of you


----------



## Jalanis22

StillPraying said:


> Im out ladies, dh has decided he doesn't want to ttc right now :cry:
> Good luck and :dust: to all of you

Aww hope we see you soon:cry:


----------



## flyingduster

Aww SP, I'm sorry, that has got to be hard when you were all geared up for it. You're an amazing mamma to be able to respect each other and come to a decision, I hope you will be back when you are BOTH in the game. Xxxx!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis, I don't see any lines on them sorry. I thought I did for the top one, but when I zoomed in I realised its a hair. Hahah! I think if it's so faint, there is no surety it's real yet, cos yes it could be evaps. Hopefully in another day or two it'll be clear though!!


----------



## Jalanis22

flyingduster said:


> Jalanis, I don't see any lines on them sorry. I thought I did for the top one, but when I zoomed in I realised its a hair. Hahah! I think if it's so faint, there is no surety it's real yet, cos yes it could be evaps. Hopefully in another day or two it'll be clear though!!

The bottom is the recent one lol i can see vff but maybe its an evap underneath that lent hair you saw lol :haha:


----------



## Coco Tutu

Oh Still Praying, I am sorry to hear that :( But it is important that you are both on the same page, so hopefully in a while you will join us again :)


----------



## FTale

StillPraying said:


> Im out ladies, dh has decided he doesn't want to ttc right now :cry:
> Good luck and :dust: to all of you


StillPraying: :cry: I am very sorry. Remember that you've got friends here for support no matter if you are trying or not. :cry: :hugs:

Taylor: FX you catch the eggy.

Flyingduster: I won't change a thing. I rather like the title especially. :hugs:

Disney: Meh, who's to say? I read how so many women saw the tummy troubles as the first sign their bodies were preparing for pregnancy. I do hope you are feeling ok though.

Jalanis: My monitor won't let me see very much detail on this pic. I can't even zoom in without distorting it. Grrrr... FX what you see irl gets plenty dark. What dpo are you on?

Coco:You are one busy mama. Ok, so I have to ask, do they have an IKEA store there? I've seen the Netherlands on tv. It seems so picturesque. 
I like your distractions :winkwink: . Escpecially the book reading which I keep telling myself I'm going to do but then I face plant into my pillow instead :haha: I know you and Disney are holding out on the testing so I won't ask when you will...heheh


AFM another BFN with the curved FRER. I expected it. I have a feeling I'm only 9dpo but it can go either way I guess. I started having bad O pains in both ovaries late cd 13 and major pains at 3am cd 14 but I'm not so sure I got the swimmers in there at the right time though. I'm also out of FRERs so just a clearblue which is only sensitive to 25miu. It looks like I'll be waiting it out with no more testing. I might need these bad boys for another cycle.

Also, I'm scarfing down plain yogurt and organic cranberry juice. I can't stand to take anymore antibiotics so doing things the natural way. I've had my urine smell like rotten eggs and fruit loops the past two days but now it smells like nothing. :) I will keep this up for 3 days at least. And will be adding exercise to my routine again. Apparently stress is most likely the culprit.

And while I may not be pregnant according to pee sticks my nips are still sore giving me a reason to hope. But if the :witch: shows then they need to cut it out. Seriously, the junk hurts :haha: 

Sending out tons of hugs and :dust:


----------



## Disneylovers

Stillpraying, hugs! I hope that when hubby and you are on the same page for ttc, that you get a nice sticky baby! Sometimes a break is needed. Make sure you keep us updated! 

Jalanis, I dint see anything but you're still early testing aren't you? Not out until the af witch shows her ugly head

FTale, I hope so, I feel better this morning and am wondering if it's something I ate, probably the rice I had on Wed, that stuff whilst delicious with Chinese food, well my tummy gets stuffed up lol. At least my temp hasn't dipped yet, so fence sitting in shall do until a big drop


----------



## Jalanis22

FTale - some calendars say 4dpo some 5dpo but im testing early because when i had the OPks near O day they were negative so im testing early in case i Ovulated early.


Disneylovers- yea i think its an evap. Cause i can see it then i cant..but ill keep testing.


----------



## Disneylovers

Main thing is color when it comes to evaps in my experience, my evaps were always Grey or had a blue look to them in photos, the earliest I can test is the 28th at 9dpo but I'm really trying to hold out till af is due
 



Attached Files:







willy-wanka-poas-300x168.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jalanis22

I agree Disneylovers try to hold on as much as you can. My cycles should be normal as i think but the OPks threw me way off which im not sure when i Ovulated.


----------



## Coco Tutu

FTale said:


> StillPraying said:
> 
> 
> Im out ladies, dh has decided he doesn't want to ttc right now :cry:
> Good luck and :dust: to all of you
> 
> 
> StillPraying: :cry: I am very sorry. Remember that you've got friends here for support no matter if you are trying or not. :cry: :hugs:
> 
> Taylor: FX you catch the eggy.
> 
> Flyingduster: I won't change a thing. I rather like the title especially. :hugs:
> 
> Disney: Meh, who's to say? I read how so many women saw the tummy troubles as the first sign their bodies were preparing for pregnancy. I do hope you are feeling ok though.
> 
> Jalanis: My monitor won't let me see very much detail on this pic. I can't even zoom in without distorting it. Grrrr... FX what you see irl gets plenty dark. What dpo are you on?
> 
> Coco:You are one busy mama. Ok, so I have to ask, do they have an IKEA store there? I've seen the Netherlands on tv. It seems so picturesque.
> I like your distractions :winkwink: . Escpecially the book reading which I keep telling myself I'm going to do but then I face plant into my pillow instead :haha: I know you and Disney are holding out on the testing so I won't ask when you will...heheh
> 
> 
> AFM another BFN with the curved FRER. I expected it. I have a feeling I'm only 9dpo but it can go either way I guess. I started having bad O pains in both ovaries late cd 13 and major pains at 3am cd 14 but I'm not so sure I got the swimmers in there at the right time though. I'm also out of FRERs so just a clearblue which is only sensitive to 25miu. It looks like I'll be waiting it out with no more testing. I might need these bad boys for another cycle.
> 
> Also, I'm scarfing down plain yogurt and organic cranberry juice. I can't stand to take anymore antibiotics so doing things the natural way. I've had my urine smell like rotten eggs and fruit loops the past two days but now it smells like nothing. :) I will keep this up for 3 days at least. And will be adding exercise to my routine again. Apparently stress is most likely the culprit.
> 
> And while I may not be pregnant according to pee sticks my nips are still sore giving me a reason to hope. But if the :witch: shows then they need to cut it out. Seriously, the junk hurts :haha:
> 
> Sending out tons of hugs and :dust:Click to expand...

hehe yes, we have IKEA here and we go quite often as well even if it's just to look around, jump on the beds and have a cheap yet decent lunch :D And it is indeed a very picturesque country. Very different from my home land, but since I started my family here, this is my home now and I do love it :)

Sorry the test was a negative :/ I guess the best approach is to wait and see but I know it's hard with tests lying around! But great that your smell doesn't smell like rotten fish or roses or any other weird stuff :D I am super lucky and don't get UTIs often, but whenever I did so far, cranberry pills did the trick. 

I 'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Coco Tutu

Disneylovers said:


> Main thing is color when it comes to evaps in my experience, my evaps were always Grey or had a blue look to them in photos, the earliest I can test is the 28th at 9dpo but I'm really trying to hold out till af is due

hahahahaha I had to laugh so hard with your pic :D 

I will be 9dpo Saturday I think, but maybe even just 8dpo? I got a positive opk Wednesday but my cm was still ewcm with a bit of lotiony on Friday so not sure exactly when ov happened. I will try to hold of till Monday the 3rd but who am I kidding really? With my previous pregnancy (DD and then chemical) I got positives on CD 28 both times, but I think I am now ovulating later than I used to, as I will only be 7dpo then.

When did you get your positive last time Disneylovers?


----------



## Disneylovers

Coco Tutu said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Main thing is color when it comes to evaps in my experience, my evaps were always Grey or had a blue look to them in photos, the earliest I can test is the 28th at 9dpo but I'm really trying to hold out till af is due
> 
> hahahahaha I had to laugh so hard with your pic :D
> 
> I will be 9dpo Saturday I think, but maybe even just 8dpo? I got a positive opk Wednesday but my cm was still ewcm with a bit of lotiony on Friday so not sure exactly when ov happened. I will try to hold of till Monday the 3rd but who am I kidding really? With my previous pregnancy (DD and then chemical) I got positives on CD 28 both times, but I think I am now ovulating later than I used to, as I will only be 7dpo then.
> 
> When did you get your positive last time Disneylovers?Click to expand...

Last time I got a positive at 11dpo (9dpo on the curiosity blood on a hpt lol) 

My opks info sheet states that you can ovulate 24-48 hrs after a positive opk, so I went with cm and temps seeing as I got my first positive opk on the 18th and it didn't fade until the following evening, ff puts my O date at the 19th but it could very well have been the 20th. 

For example of how dates can change, my first ob appointment she changed my dates 3 days behind, meaning I got my positive hpt on cd8 according to her... I never know what to belive so I just go by when AF should be due


----------



## Coco Tutu

Disneylovers said:


> Coco Tutu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Main thing is color when it comes to evaps in my experience, my evaps were always Grey or had a blue look to them in photos, the earliest I can test is the 28th at 9dpo but I'm really trying to hold out till af is due
> 
> hahahahaha I had to laugh so hard with your pic :D
> 
> I will be 9dpo Saturday I think, but maybe even just 8dpo? I got a positive opk Wednesday but my cm was still ewcm with a bit of lotiony on Friday so not sure exactly when ov happened. I will try to hold of till Monday the 3rd but who am I kidding really? With my previous pregnancy (DD and then chemical) I got positives on CD 28 both times, but I think I am now ovulating later than I used to, as I will only be 7dpo then.
> 
> When did you get your positive last time Disneylovers?Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I got a positive at 11dpo (9dpo on the curiosity blood on a hpt lol)
> 
> My opks info sheet states that you can ovulate 24-48 hrs after a positive opk, so I went with cm and temps seeing as I got my first positive opk on the 18th and it didn't fade until the following evening, ff puts my O date at the 19th but it could very well have been the 20th.
> 
> For example of how dates can change, my first ob appointment she changed my dates 3 days behind, meaning I got my positive hpt on cd8 according to her... I never know what to belive so I just go by when AF should be dueClick to expand...

Ahh so you are just 2-3 days ahead of me! 
:coffee: we are here doing all those calculations and in the end we never know :D Waiting till AF sounds like the best approach, but I have those internet cheapies sent to me by a friend who got pregnant and they are looking at me from the top of the cupboard... (plus they were free so I think I won't even feel sorry wasting them). Still, I will try to be an adult and wait the full TWW.


----------



## FTale

Coco: I use to ovulate anywhere between CD 16 - 19 took forever and my LP would only be 10 days. Now its more like CD 11 - 14 and a 12 or 14 LP depending which CD it is. I'm just happy to have more than a 10 day LP.

Disney: I agree. Dates can change. I'm kicking myself wishing I'd held off on testing so early. I could have saved more pee stick lives ..lol I'm going to hold off till Wednesday morning because that's when I should start I think. This will be a 25 or 26 day cycle. What hpt did you use for your experiment with blood? Was it an FRER or cassette? I saw online they all used cassettes. No, I'm still too squeamish to do it myself but my curiosity is running wild. :blush: Was it a blue dye test??? 

I feel like I'm out. I'm already lining up my 'poor me' outfit to wear as I mope around the house on the rag. :sad2:

My husband just looked at me and said " You are trying too hard. You know when you stop all this worrying - it'll happen". I wanted to be mad at him but I couldn't. :blush: He is right (but while they are at school and work, I'm still going to mope around in my outfit...:haha:...)


----------



## Disneylovers

I used wondfos for the experiment...

So I err experimented today, for science you know ;) it's positive but poas is negative, I'm only 6dpo so I expected poas to be that way. I'm thinking blood clots as it hits the test line, I just don't trust it tbh.

I feel queasy when I haven't eaten - DH took DS shopping for groceries and let me sleep in, so I overslept and I missed breakfast, it's hot today too so may be a factor, DH has a cold and I'm hoping that he doesn't share it!

Don't judge me for my insanity haha, and FTale this is for your hubby lol
 



Attached Files:







a73e64770d943b70ca1b5669a48ce036.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> I used wondfos for the experiment...
> 
> So I err experimented today, for science you know ;) it's positive but poas is negative, I'm only 6dpo so I expected poas to be that way. I'm thinking blood clots as it hits the test line, I just don't trust it tbh.
> 
> I feel queasy when I haven't eaten - DH took DS shopping for groceries and let me sleep in, so I overslept and I missed breakfast, it's hot today too so may be a factor, DH has a cold and I'm hoping that he doesn't share it!
> 
> Don't judge me for my insanity haha, and FTale this is for your hubby lol

:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

Thank You!! HAHAH...I feel like the pee stick is our 'Precious'...hahah..

As for experiments, I found out I'm not that squeamish afterall. My pain tolerance is high but I'm just too lazy. I just want to aim into a cup, dip a stick and blink a bfp into existence. :winkwink:

You must be pumping out some mad progesterone. I've just now started getting really tired. But I usually turn into a slug the closer I get to the :witch: 

I think you mentioned before but do you have anything other than wondfo?


----------



## Jalanis22

Post the test with blood...i wanna try it but i am too afraid of needles lol 

Afm 4-5dpo i feel my bbs sore just a little.


----------



## Disneylovers

I have ACCUmed cheapies this time, I won't go and buy a frer or clearblue digital till a get a good positive on the cheapies lol

*I totally think this is a false positive* mine wasn't that dark when I experimented when I was pregnant with DS. My poas is stark white like you'd expect for 6dpo
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_09-25-01.24.26.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> I have ACCUmed cheapies this time, I won't go and buy a frer or clearblue digital till a get a good positive on the cheapies lol
> 
> *I totally think this is a false positive* mine wasn't that dark when I experimented when I was pregnant with DS. My poas is stark white like you'd expect for 6dpo

How did you do it? I wanna try it. Its super positive...wouldnt doubt it being false positive.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> I have ACCUmed cheapies this time, I won't go and buy a frer or clearblue digital till a get a good positive on the cheapies lol
> 
> *I totally think this is a false positive* mine wasn't that dark when I experimented when I was pregnant with DS. My poas is stark white like you'd expect for 6dpo
> 
> How did you do it? I wanna try it. Its super positive...wouldnt doubt it being false positive.Click to expand...

Prick finger with a lancet, squeeze lots of blood out and either drop the blood into the test part of a cassette test or dip the sides of an IC in the blood then dip in water or urine sample. I let the test dry a bit after it finished processing then dipped in water to flush the blood so I could see better.

It's a bit of fun but I wouldn't trust it without backing up with a urine hpt positive, I honestly think blood just stuck to the test line... so now I'm down to 18 tests lol, I'm not going to boas again unless I have a positive pee test haha. We were watching big bang theory earlier, as Sheldon would say, "it's hokum" lol


----------



## Disneylovers

Tww boredom/frustration/anxiety at it's best ladies


----------



## Jalanis22

I cant do it :cry: im so terrified of needles..i tried but i just cant stab myself lol of course with a needle not a knife ladies lol


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> I cant do it :cry: im so terrified of needles..i tried but i just cant stab myself lol of course with a needle not a knife ladies lol

Haha, my curiosity overtakes fear on this one, my fil is diabetic so there's lancets a plenty, they make it easier than just pricking with a needle. I used to hate needles, fainted at 16 getting my blood drawn for pre-op appointments (had corrective surgery on both feet), funny how I became a pro at it all during nursing training although epidural needles still make me wobbly haha. Oh well well see next week if af shows or a bfp ;) I just needed something to stop me from wanting to test (it may say I'm going to wait it out but my heart and brain have fights and I had to do something lol)


----------



## FTale

Disney: You said it! I was wondering if I should dilute it a bit with water so the blood washes away. I got a faint line but like you said it needs to be backed up with a positive pee test. But it was fun.

Jalanis: I just sterilized and poked myself. I squeezed my finger a bit but didn't stand there too long thinking about it or I might not have gone through with it. If you do decide to do it, do not poke yourself in the middle of of the plush part of your finger. Do it to the sides of the plush part. Its okay if you don't want to. I'm the adult who liked to lick batteries as a child...I love to experiment :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

So you poked to the side? Was it a fast or slow poke? Lol im scared but i really wanna see if it works or not.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> So you poked to the side? Was it a fast or slow poke? Lol im scared but i really wanna see if it works or not.

I think its better to do it with a lancet if you are hesitant. Otherwise, I just did a shallow poke. Placed it against the side and poked fast but not super deep. You don't want to hurt yourself...and I am NOT a doctor so I can't really advise you on what to do. Yet, diabetics use lancets for precise measurements. GL on whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Disneylovers

Show us yours FTale! if curiosity killed the cat, I'm 6 feet under lol. 

Now I've got you all into it too bwahahahahaha, I'm looking at my calendar looking at if I could get a bfp at 11dpo that's friday, I can make it 5 days I hope, I have got to behave! That blasted boas has my jumping off the fence. Don't trust them girls haha


----------



## Jalanis22

I couldnt do it i tried pricking it but my hands were too sweaty of how scared i was :nope: ill be testing daily though.
Post your test Ftale

Disneylovers- these days are dragging sooooo slow! Im anxious to know already!


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> I couldnt do it i tried pricking it but my hands were too sweaty of how scared i was :nope: ill be testing daily though.
> Post your test Ftale
> 
> Disneylovers- these days are dragging sooooo slow! Im anxious to know already!

Seems so long, then if you do get a bfp, it's a long wait till you see an ob and have your dating scan lol, it's more like wading through mud time wise lol. 5/6 more days if I can hold out that long, see how quickly tww can change your mind on holding off on testing? I know it's useless testing before Wednesday at least, most don't actually implant until 8/9dpo... 7 is the earliest


----------



## FTale

HAHAH...no way. Its a mess of a test. My first time. I might do a cleaner experiment in the morning if my temp continues to rise. But if I'm posting so are you Disney :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea i know sometimes they implant late but im just testing since remember my O day im not sure if i ovulated earlier or not. But 1x per day not twice anymore til maybe wednesday too :haha: i would love to see you ladies test whenever u all.keep doing either blood or poa.


----------



## Disneylovers

I may test on Wed if I cave but really trying to wait till Friday, I know my doubling hcg would give a nice pink line vs a squinter going on how it went with DS my betas were 20k at 6 weeks with DS, almost 40k 2 days later and 60k a few days later, my tests pick up 20miu so should have enough by cd9 but want to wait to cd11 mostly because I told hubby I'd hold out (no freaking way would I tell him about the boas haha) 

We got DS a no#1 big bro shirt, even if it doesn't happen this month lol. Hubby said we'd keep using the opks and get it right if no bfp this month


----------



## FTale

Mine knows I was up to some think but I didn't say what...:haha:

Wednesday sounds like a good day for a real test. :D


----------



## Lyo28

hey ladies. I see ye have been busy injuring yourselves &#128514;. just kidding I admire the dedictation. hope they turn into bfps. 

afm I haven't tested since the bfn with digital at 10/11 dpo. I have had a pretty bad sore throat and headcold last few days and that had helped take my mind off it. I'm now either 14 or 15dpo. my luteal phase is always 14 days. I do have some cramps that indicate af is near but I also have that extreme hunger feeling that I got when pregnant before. also my fitbit the resting heartrate is rising a bit again but that could be cos I am sick. do I don't know. I do know if it doesn't arrive by tonight I'll be hopeful. but I'm deciding will i buy a test or wait and see.


----------



## Disneylovers

FX af stays away lyo! Hope you get to test!


----------



## flyingduster

Hahahah, you guys doing blood testing!!!! Lol! Fascinating though, and I hope they are a precursor to a real BFP! 

AFM, I've got crosshairs in FF now, but my temp hasn't spiked much yet so I'm dubious really. We shall see. 

I'm off to a breastfeeding conference this weekend, so I won't be about much until I'm home again, but it's the boring bit of the TWW so it'll fill in time nicely. I'll be waiting out AF this time anyway, cos it's such a loooooow chance of BFP, I'm not wasting a test!! We don't get cheapies here!!!


----------



## Lyo28

well I bought a test and bfn. should have just waited. I will no doubt have af tonight. 
flying duster it's good to have something to keep you busy during the tww. Enjoy the conference.


----------



## FTale

Lyo: Blasted peestick. I'm sorry. Are you sure about O day? 

Disney: Thank you for going mildly insane with me yesterday. I had to get it out of my system. I look at my fingers now and wonder 'what the willy was I thinking'. Next time, I'll let other people stick me and get more blood out...duh. :dohh: HAHA.. Save the peestick cash I would have wasted and just go get a test from a real lab since doc's office won't see me until I have a positive test.

Flyingduster: I'll move you over to tww :D Have fun!! 


AFM: My temp dropped like .2 degrees this morning and I had another night of awful cramps after midnight. In a state of panic I took a clearblue plus just to get a bfn. :dohh:

My husband would not stop snoring last night either. I didn't get much sleep but then I haven't really since ttc again. I only have 2 days of this cycle. I know I'm not out yet....

Oh, and my hubby just kept staring at me this morning before he left for work. I was like 'what?' in my head but then I figured it out. He was waiting for me to say if I was preggers or not. He knows my cycle as well as I do. And its his birthday :cry: I just kinda looked away and told him I'd see him tonight :cry:

I so wanted to give him a birthday bfp


----------



## Coco Tutu

Wow, thanks to the time zone difference it seems like I woke up to a raging vampire gathering :D Since I am not a great fan of needles I wonder if blood from bleeding gums would work? Unfortunately thanks to my dad's genes my gums are bleeding no matter how healthy my teeth are so I might as well experiment! :D 

Disneylovers it looks super positive! I would be very surprised if you got a negative when you poas. But yes, holding off till Friday sounds like a good idea :) 

FTale I would be curious to see your experiment test as well, if you attempt another one! And yes, I can imagine you were worried for a luteal phase defect with just 10 days. Glad it's longer now :)

Flyingduster the breastfeeding conference sounds like an awesome way to spend some time of the TWW. Enjoy :)

Lyo your symptoms sound very promising! 

Jalanis one test per day sounds like a more reasonable approach (says as she goes to check how many cheapies are left from last month, to see how much poas I can afford :D)

Best of luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## Coco Tutu

(ok, just a quick post to say I just watched a youtube video of a man testing with blood it came out positive, so yes, we can stop injuring or thinking of injuring our selves :D )


----------



## Lyo28

FTale yeah I'm sure it was one of two days at least going by the opk and cm. I do feel af is on the way with the cramps. it normally arrives in evening nighttime. I'm actually fine about it at this stage as since the whole frer debacle I'm over this month already! if I get pregnant next cycle due date would be 2 July so not too far off a June baby after all 

I'm sorry to hear about your bfn. I really hope it's just too early.. it's actually my dh's birthday this week too and I was planning if I had a positive to keep it till Thursday and give it to him then. not to be though.


----------



## FTale

Coco Tutu said:


> (ok, just a quick post to say I just watched a youtube video of a man testing with blood it came out positive, so yes, we can stop injuring or thinking of injuring our selves :D )

LOL saw that one!!!


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale yeah I'm sure it was one of two days at least going by the opk and cm. I do feel af is on the way with the cramps. it normally arrives in evening nighttime. I'm actually fine about it at this stage as since the whole frer debacle I'm over this month already! if I get pregnant next cycle due date would be 2 July so not too far off a June baby after all
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your bfn. I really hope it's just too early.. it's actually my dh's birthday this week too and I was planning if I had a positive to keep it till Thursday and give it to him then. not to be though.

I haven't started bleeding but I know I'm out too. I could just feel my body changing as I took my daughter to school. It started last night though. It feels as though I'm getting the flu then bam temps drop, bbs stop hurting and I start spotting. Spotting is all that is left to happen and its on to the next cycle.

I did my calculation too with a due date around July 3rd. :D

They will just get late bday presents :hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

Not had chance to catch up with everyone yet. I'm cd31 today (1 day late) and getting BFN still on FRER. I've started with a scratchy throat yesterday and still have sore bbs and lots of other "symptoms" but no idea what's going on. Sigh.


----------



## Jalanis22

Does anyone here do the green hcg dip strips? Just wondering so i can know where exactly second line has to be.


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i63.tinypic.com/2cf5n3p.jpg

I can see something vvf but im not sure if its where its suppose to be. Test is already dry in pic. Can anyone tweak invert?


----------



## TaylorK

Hey everyone ..I'm glad to see ttc is making everyone crazier and experimental..anything for a bfp rite ? Lol that should be our motto on this thread...Fx for everyone still in the tww fight against Af..
Afm..I'm super excited..I just got my flashing smiley face on cd10 which I missed last cycle...so hopefully next 2 days I will get a solid one and be in my tww..I did take soy isoflavones this cycle Cd5-9 so hopefully that make o stronger and bean a Lil stickier...I won't be taking the vit c after ovulation this cycle because I'm guessing it was the cause of my early AF last cycle..
But I can't wait to be back in the tww!
Loads of babydust ladies
Fx for a July baby for everyone having to start over like me ..hugszz


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> https://i63.tinypic.com/2cf5n3p.jpg
> 
> I can see something vvf but im not sure if its where its suppose to be. Test is already dry in pic. Can anyone tweak invert?

I see the top of it, tweaking contrast and inverting gave this, could be the start to a bfp, can't tell 100% unless it has color in person
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_09-26-01.07.07.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jalanis22

Not sure what it is..its probably an evap..i can see the line more if i tilt test but i cant get a good picture like that. Well wait and see whatever it is.

It doesnt have.color right?

And i dont even where the line really is supposed to be because i know all lines differ by cheapies


----------



## Disneylovers

It looks kind of grey in the pic so may be an evap :( might just be a squinter was it there before it dried?

Afm: I don't know what's up but feels like I'm going to bite hubby's head off, he got sent home sick, instead of resting he was playing world of warcraft. I told him to go back to bed and he ignored me, instead sat down here sneezing all around DS. My patience is wearing thin today on everything thought, finally got him to confine his sneezing and coughing to the bed and he and DS have been sent to nap. It's 100f here today so tension is running high, patience low lol. If it was later in my cycle I'd say I was pms'ing, too early though


----------



## Jalanis22

Well i thought i had seen it wet but saw it more dry. But ill wait and see maybe retesting tonight to confirm.


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> It looks kind of grey in the pic so may be an evap :( might just be a squinter was it there before it dried?
> 
> Afm: I don't know what's up but feels like I'm going to bite hubby's head off, he got sent home sick, instead of resting he was playing world of warcraft. I told him to go back to bed and he ignored me, instead sat down here sneezing all around DS. My patience is wearing thin today on everything thought, finally got him to confine his sneezing and coughing to the bed and he and DS have been sent to nap. It's 100f here today so tension is running high, patience low lol. If it was later in my cycle I'd say I was pms'ing, too early though


:nope: No mores sickness. I hope he gets better like fast. It is so funny how they can manage to play their games but too sick for anything else..lol 

:awww: its no fun feeling hot and snappy. I hope you were able to get some rest while they took a nap. I have no idea why the heat is lingering on so . It is cooler in the morning but heats up by noon. Yuck.


----------



## Disneylovers

It's hotter here than palm Desert, we're by the beach this shouldn't be a thing lol. DS decided it's too hot to nap... and because we're by the beach, ac wasn't thought of as a necessity so only newer builds have ac. I can't tell symptoms from feeling rubbish from the heat. 
So where is a pic of your boas ftale?


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> It's hotter here than palm Desert, we're by the beach this shouldn't be a thing lol. DS decided it's too hot to nap... and because we're by the beach, ac wasn't thought of as a necessity so only newer builds have ac. I can't tell symptoms from feeling rubbish from the heat.
> So where is a pic of your boas ftale?

I posted earlier I wouldn't be doing anymore of those experiments..lol. I'm just going to go to a lab. Plus, I'm on my way out to a new cycle. I think me an Lyo are cycle buddies. We've even calculated our due dates for July. A mood booster for sure. 

Meanwhile, the difulcan the doc gave me only me another UTI!! So, here I am on antibiotics again. :growlmad: This time I'm eating yogurts and drinking cranberry juice (organic) and taking AZO cranberry tabs. Plan to start a simple fitness routine in the morning to. 

I'm going to get either diva cups or instead soft cups for next cycle. I am not doing the legs in the air routine. I have to get up and be moving so I don't get an infection.

Oh, and I think about now for you would be the time to start feeling symptoms though I know the heat can seem to dim them a bit. I owned a house like that once. Only built for the summer not winter so I had no screens to air it out without getting bugs in and it was either an extremely hot house or cold house..ugh, couldn't win.


----------



## Lyo28

wish we had some of that heat overhere. currently in bed with cold feet trying to warm them up off my dh &#128514;.

spotting has started but only in last hour so tomorrow will be cd1. on we go! 

FTale that's a good idea with the soft cups. you don't want to be suffering utis every month. it must be a pain being on antibiotics again


----------



## Lyo28

Taylor great to see you again and excellent news on opk front it doesn't be long coming around. it's always kind of a relief getting to the 2 ww isn't it. like all the hard work is done you just have to wait and see did it pay off!!


----------



## FTale

Taylor: YAY!! you caught that smiley face. That was fast!! It seemed like this tww was so long from my perspective..lol


Lyo: You said it. I'm sitting here loaded up on water just to pee it out 10 minutes later. OH MY GOODNESS!! CD1....come on down!! (fresh start) 

I had some rust colored ewcm so its just around the corner for me too. Its like I'm trying to pull the :witch: through my door so I can get it over with already. I feel like utter poo with my body trying to start today. If I recall last cycle, I had spotting on 11dpo too. But it didn't do anything at all again until 15dpo.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale - its exciting to start in cd 1 cause you know when to dtd again. The tww feels like forever on both ends to ovulate and to test after. Not sure if im 6dpo or 5dpo...can it be wednesday already! Im not digging these HCgs i have though cause i remember with my previous pregnancy i had these green strips and the wondfo...and wondfo detected earlier than the green ones...wondfo has.more of an accurate line and these are not too clear in the beginning.


----------



## Disneylovers

Wondfos are like 10miu? These ACCUmed are 20miu I think, I should have gotten wondfos lol. Frer are 10miu too though I may break down and get some on the weekend if these tests get any lines, local target still had a lot of the old style frers

But anyway if your normal levels of hcg are say 5 Miu, 48hrs doubling guesstimate should put you at 10 or 11dpo if you implant on 6 or 7dpo respectively, so if you implant later you won't get a positive till later either, not unheard of to implant on 12dpo at the latest too. I found a hcg doubling calculator kind of interesting. 

And it's still warm, dropped to 87f and I feel a bit queasy. I still think that boas has messed with my head though lol. And I still think it's a false positive and just blood stuck to the test line. I won't believe it unless a urine test backs it up haha


----------



## Jalanis22

Really i didnt even bother to check the miu i should of ordered wondfos lol..omg im so bad at this i want to order some now :haha:


Hey your blood test looked legit to me lol a lot of ppl do them. I didnt my finger had dots everywhere i tried to prick but i couldnt lol.


----------



## TaylorK

Lyo28 said:


> Taylor great to see you again and excellent news on opk front it doesn't be long coming around. it's always kind of a relief getting to the 2 ww isn't it. like all the hard work is done you just have to wait and see did it pay off!!

..
Thanks hun it's awesome i really hope it pays off this cycle. Feeling hopeful again



FTale said:


> Taylor: YAY!! you caught that smiley face. That was fast!! It seemed like this tww was so long from my perspective..lol
> 
> 
> Lyo: You said it. I'm sitting here loaded up on water just to pee it out 10 minutes later. OH MY GOODNESS!! CD1....come on down!! (fresh start)
> 
> I had some rust colored ewcm so its just around the corner for me too. Its like I'm trying to pull the :witch: through my door so I can get it over with already. I feel like utter poo with my body trying to start today. If I recall last cycle, I had spotting on 11dpo too. But it didn't do anything at all again until 15dpo.

FAST!!! HELL NOO!
I felt like af took forever to get out of here And I kept getting empty circles like forever! (2days lol) then today a flashing smiley ...now I have to wait for a solid smiley .. &#55357;&#56837;the struggleee!


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Really i didnt even bother to check the miu i should of ordered wondfos lol..omg im so bad at this i want to order some now :haha:
> 
> 
> Hey your blood test looked legit to me lol a lot of ppl do them. I didnt my finger had dots everywhere i tried to prick but i couldnt lol.

I only know from reading the paper that came with the ones I got, the wondfos I had in 2013 were 10miu, I may order a few on prime lol

I'm more scared it was that dark, I'm betting on it being a false because, well that dark and a history of twins in my family.... I'd lose my freaking mind haha

BB's are still sore, DS thinks they're pillows when we sit on the sofa before bed. The queasy feeling comes and goes so I still don't know what to think. I'm on the fence, off the fence more than DS sits on the potty and can't pee haha

Taylor! Exciting I hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## Jalanis22

Lol it was nice dark colors hopefully they turn out that way soon.

I feel my nipps sore not my whole boobs but i know every pregnancy is different. My bbs were super sore and tender with my second pregnancy i couldnt even touch them of how much they hurt. But my two other pregnancies i didnt have symptoms til after week 6. So lets hope for the best!


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Really i didnt even bother to check the miu i should of ordered wondfos lol..omg im so bad at this i want to order some now :haha:
> 
> 
> Hey your blood test looked legit to me lol a lot of ppl do them. I didnt my finger had dots everywhere i tried to prick but i couldnt lol.
> 
> I only know from reading the paper that came with the ones I got, the wondfos I had in 2013 were 10miu, I may order a few on prime lol
> 
> I'm more scared it was that dark, I'm betting on it being a false because, well that dark and a history of twins in my family.... I'd lose my freaking mind haha
> 
> BB's are still sore, DS thinks they're pillows when we sit on the sofa before bed. The queasy feeling comes and goes so I still don't know what to think. I'm on the fence, off the fence more than DS sits on the potty and can't pee haha
> 
> Taylor! Exciting I hope you catch that eggy!Click to expand...

 Thanks Disneylover...I'm really literally stalking this thread every day 50 times a day looking for some positive tests! Hope you get urs soon 

Jalanis: Good luck to u to hun!

FTALE: SHOW ME SOME MESSY TESTSS!!!


----------



## kitty2385

The witch arrived :(


----------



## Jalanis22

Awww sorry kitty :cry: in the bright side you will start all over CD 1 and now where your body is at. Hope you get your bfp next cycle :hugs:


Taylork- im excited to find out if i am or not but then im not its a nerve wracking process.


----------



## FTale

Taylor: hahaha...I guess both sides of the fence take forever. I think I've only ever used the smiley face thing once. But I get too hung up on reading the lines when I should leave it alone. Here's to getting that solid smile like TODAY already.

Disney: Oh, my goodness. I don't know how I missed that boas pic. I kept wondering why I was being asked to show my gruesome stick pic. Mine looked nothing like yours (all clean like..haha). You must be a pro. And wondfo likes your blood...goodness, woman!! I've seen tests online go positive but that's stinkin no blinking needed. See, I'd have puncture wounds everywhere if I could make tests do that...haha. You have to be out of your mind curious. I know I am. What dpo are you on now?

Jalanis: How are you posting your tests? I can never get them to zoom in. I'm a pic stick pic addict and it is driving me crazy not being able to see your pics that well ( breathing really hard...thinks me have some issues)..:haha:

Kitty:Sorry the :witch: is here. I really am. Don't give up hope. :hugs:



Well as we are fast approaching the end of September many of us are moving into early July due dates. But I won't ever forget June :cry: and I plan to keep this thread's title the same. The lot of us will have due dates all over the calendar I'm sure but we'll always have 'June' as the beginning of such awesome ttc friendships.

As for you ladies still waiting on that June baby, you are being stalked :dust:​

For me, I am for sure moving on to a new cycle as soon as tomorrow hits. My bbt is what is really sealing the deal for me. Otherwise, I always believe I have to power to will a bfn positive...haha Yet, the constant bbt drop and loss of all progesterone effects has me certain that this cycle is over.

Despite all of that, I'm just so happy I'm not going this alone. It is has been amazing having you all here to chat with about ttc and I hope soon we will all get to gab about about bfps, pregnancies or however else you go about bringing that new bundle of joy into your life. I'm glad you are here. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- i use tinypic.com ive been putting some on countdowntopregnancy.com but as soon the pic loads up the picture ends up being really blurred out and cant see it clear so now i use tinypic for now. 

Afm today i woke up feeling so hot i literally threw the blanket away from me and my nipps still hurt a bit. I even told my husband that i would be sad if i didnt get my bfp this cycle and he quickly cheered me up saying...we will keep trying til you do..so i feel calm now. Did a test but it looks bfn to me. I hate these tests i will never buy them again...they all have that shadowy indent evap look to them..


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Ftale- i use tinypic.com ive been putting some on countdowntopregnancy.com but as soon the pic loads up the picture ends up being really blurred out and cant see it clear so now i use tinypic for now.
> 
> Afm today i woke up feeling so hot i literally threw the blanket away from me and my nipps still hurt a bit. I even told my husband that i would be sad if i didnt get my bfp this cycle and he quickly cheered me up saying...we will keep trying til you do..so i feel calm now. Did a test but it looks bfn to me. I hate these tests i will never buy them again...they all have that shadowy indent evap look to them..

Hold on. :hugs: Just sounds like a crappy test is all. You are still very early. And like your husband said, you are not going to stop trying ...:hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea i know im still early on testing im 6-7dpo maybe its just the thought that i know wondfos are better than these lol.


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale, I let it dry a bit then dip in water to clear most of the blood color lol. I still think it's just blood sticking to the test line on that haha

I'm 8dpo, and I have no idea which way this will go, I want to test tomorrow but I also want to wait till 11dpo. And then you watch af will show up

Jalanis, I think I'm going to go order some wondfos, that's like testing 2 days earlier sensitivity than what I have


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahh exciting to hear the test results for you tomorrow! Im going to order wondfos if this cycle doesnt happen..so i think i need to start testing more often to finish them i have like 35ics :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

Honestly I think tomorrow will be a bfn, I struggle to keep with my "I won't test till x date" haha, testing too early is such a fickle thing but can't help ourselves


----------



## Disneylovers

I thought this was helpful, with the 10miu, you'd get lines at around 2 days earlier (frers are also 10miu),

https://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php is where I found that, if you know your non pregnant hcg levels it helps
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_09-27-10.24.44.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jalanis22

I think i will buy frer just to try it out even though im neevous cause they only have the curved ones and i know thise have a bad reputation right now


----------



## Coco Tutu

Disneylovers said:


> Honestly I think tomorrow will be a bfn, I struggle to keep with my "I won't test till x date" haha, testing too early is such a fickle thing but can't help ourselves

Disneylovers hold off if you can. As your cycle twin I have to protect you from a possible disappointment (that said, I have been doing ridiculous calculations to see how early I can test myself, but please help me wait at least till Sunday, that I will be 11dpo). Seeing negatives before AF is getting old.. You don't know if you are pregnant or not, so still in limbo. Of course POAS is an addiction and who can reason with addicts? (me included)


----------



## Coco Tutu

FTale said:


> Taylor: hahaha...I guess both sides of the fence take forever. I think I've only ever used the smiley face thing once. But I get too hung up on reading the lines when I should leave it alone. Here's to getting that solid smile like TODAY already.
> 
> Disney: Oh, my goodness. I don't know how I missed that boas pic. I kept wondering why I was being asked to show my gruesome stick pic. Mine looked nothing like yours (all clean like..haha). You must be a pro. And wondfo likes your blood...goodness, woman!! I've seen tests online go positive but that's stinkin no blinking needed. See, I'd have puncture wounds everywhere if I could make tests do that...haha. You have to be out of your mind curious. I know I am. What dpo are you on now?
> 
> Jalanis: How are you posting your tests? I can never get them to zoom in. I'm a pic stick pic addict and it is driving me crazy not being able to see your pics that well ( breathing really hard...thinks me have some issues)..:haha:
> 
> Kitty:Sorry the :witch: is here. I really am. Don't give up hope. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as we are fast approaching the end of September many of us are moving into early July due dates. But I won't ever forget June :cry: and I plan to keep this thread's title the same. The lot of us will have due dates all over the calendar I'm sure but we'll always have 'June' as the beginning of such awesome ttc friendships.
> 
> As for you ladies still waiting on that June baby, you are being stalked :dust:​
> 
> For me, I am for sure moving on to a new cycle as soon as tomorrow hits. My bbt is what is really sealing the deal for me. Otherwise, I always believe I have to power to will a bfn positive...haha Yet, the constant bbt drop and loss of all progesterone effects has me certain that this cycle is over.
> 
> Despite all of that, I'm just so happy I'm not going this alone. It is has been amazing having you all here to chat with about ttc and I hope soon we will all get to gab about about bfps, pregnancies or however else you go about bringing that new bundle of joy into your life. I'm glad you are here. :hugs:

sorry you are feeling you are out FTale :( But like you say, at least now we are not alone and indeed that June baby thread is important as it helps build a support network (and friendships!) for us, no matter when those babies decide to show up. So thanks for starting it! If AF shows up tomorrow (which I hope it won't) try to see it as a fresh start :flower:


----------



## Disneylovers

Keep me sane Coco Tutu lol I may test tomorrow but I know if I'm going to see any positives I want to see pink, and friday or later is the best chance of that happening holding out is hard though


----------



## Lyo28

Coco tutu and Disney Definitely try hold out. will be much better to have a more realistic result instead of wondering is it too early. I have high hopes for bfps later this week. 

I still don't have af. had brown discharge last night which I thought was the start but stI'll hasn't shown. so I think I may have ovulated later than I believe which isn't a good thing as we only dtd Twice as he was on nights so wouldn't have been good timing. I'm really surprised though as I remember checking cm and it had changed day after I thought I ovulated. I usually dont get that wrong. I do feel it will arrive tonight or in morning.


----------



## TaylorK

Yuppie :happydance::happydance:
Guess who got a solid smiley around 12 this afternoon...Meeee!... dh came home on his break to deal with this matter at hand (BD) lol an I'm all propped up on a pillow in bed... don't do legs up..that's too extreme for me ...jus pillow under bum n head flat n legs str8...dh gets a good laugh ...:happydance:
We are under storm watch so it's cooling down so I can relax a bit so I'm on cd11 I'll test tomorrow n see if I get another solid smiley...
I'm early this cycle...last cycle I got one solid on cd13 n empty everyday after...
Good thing I have more than 1 monitor! Not I won't be able to test for 2 days


----------



## Coco Tutu

Lyo28 said:


> Coco tutu and Disney Definitely try hold out. will be much better to have a more realistic result instead of wondering is it too early. I have high hopes for bfps later this week.
> 
> I still don't have af. had brown discharge last night which I thought was the start but stI'll hasn't shown. so I think I may have ovulated later than I believe which isn't a good thing as we only dtd Twice as he was on nights so wouldn't have been good timing. I'm really surprised though as I remember checking cm and it had changed day after I thought I ovulated. I usually dont get that wrong. I do feel it will arrive tonight or in morning.

But Lyo it might not show up!! Surprise us with a BFP :) It can still happen, fingers crossed! The brown discharge that stopped could be implantation bleeding especially since it's brown, so old blood. So you could have implanted a day or two before. (I know only 20% get implantation bleeding and usually it's just pre-AF spotting for most, but as I never spot, I always get excited when I read such symptoms ;) )


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hello ladies, I am hoping to join you all.
I already have one June bug so I am hoping to make it two!


----------



## Lyo28

Coco I did a test yesterday and it was negative so I really think I'd have a positive by now. I doubt I implanted that late either but yeah I guess there is always a chance till she turns up!


----------



## Lyo28

Welcome Jenny Bean x


----------



## flyingduster

I'm just popping in quickly; hubby took both kids away to the in laws for lunch so I can get packing; we leave tomorrow. But of course I'm sitting here in PJs reading BnB in peace instead. Hahaha. 
FTale, sorry AF seems imminent, but yay for a fresh new cycle!!

Early testers, JUST WAIT! If you are pregnant, it's easily likely it won't show, and if it shows it will be a squinter and drive you batty. If you are pregnant, you won't be any less pregnant tomorrow or the next day or next week. It will come. Breath. Lol.

(I say that now, and I tested at 8dpo myself last time!) 

Taylor, yay! Get busy!!! Good luck!!

AFM, I finally had a decently high temp this morning after a decently long sleep. I discarded a couple of my highest temps on FF and the chart looks a lot better that way so I feel better that I did actually O. My temping is very up and down cos I wake a lot to feed miss Piper still and I refuse to set an alarm and wake myself another time so it is often variable. So I don't feel bad discarding the anomaly temps!!! I was worried it was anovulatory cycle, but now I'm sure I did O, it's just my unreliable temping. Lol.

But I looked up how long an egg lasts and it's only like 12-24 hours, and we bd like 36 hours later I reckon, so I'm definitely out this month, but ah well. 

Off to conference!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Flyingduster your not out til the :witch: shows. I pretty much covered kinda all bases lol..we BD the beginning of fertile days then my husband works away and then he came 1 day early before O day so we covered all those days too! But im still optimistic because that same day before O day i had done 2 opks and they were super negative so maybe i Ovulated early and maybe not caught it since we only did the first fertile day. To me its confusing because i never regularly use Opks but i tempted to check and i did one and line was light and then did the second one in the afternoon and the line was lighter than the first one but well have to wait and see.


----------



## FTale

:happydance:Welcome Jeany Bean :happydance:

:dust: Hope you get two June Bugs


----------



## FTale

Taylor: :happydance: Catch that egg !:spermy:

Flyingduster: FX you bd on time. Go have a relaxing time!! See you when you get back.

Jalanis: I'm just going to rely on bbt and cm from now on. This cycle my temp rose but cm seemed mostly wet/creamy. I'm not sure what happened. I do know that trying to read opk lines is not some thing I want to do anymore. It was just about as stressful as looking at evaps.

Disney: I bet hpt makers are filthy rich. I need to learn how to make my own test so I can pee on them. I have no need to be rich, just pregnant. :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale i never really use OPKs cause i find myself more stressed waiting for lines to be super positive..i just go by CM and the O calendar...as far as hpts in doing daily cause i wanna get rid of them they arent that good compared to wondfos. :nope:


Right now before showering i checked my friend down there :haha: and i had ewcm but it wasnt a lot nor was it that stretchy like when your fertile. Im really hoping my body ovulated already im so confused already.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Ftale i never really use OPKs cause i find myself more stressed waiting for lines to be super positive..i just go by CM and the O calendar...as far as hpts in doing daily cause i wanna get rid of them they arent that good compared to wondfos. :nope:
> 
> 
> Right now before showering i checked my friend down there :haha: and i had ewcm but it wasnt a lot nor was it that stretchy like when your fertile. Im really hoping my body ovulated already im so confused already.

Some women say they have watery cm all through cycle. Ewcm could just be a norm for your body. Unless this is different?


----------



## FTale

:witch: She got me. My body feels like a train wreck. Turns out the antibiotics interfere with estrogen production. Causing it to be delayed a bit so I might have a late O but we shall see.


----------



## Jalanis22

Aww sorry Ftale :hugs: remember this thread were here to support hopefully you catch that eggy next cycle! And ecwm it is normal for me but ive noticed this cycle i didnt have a lot of it like compared to other cycles ive had.


----------



## Coco Tutu

FTale said:


> :witch: She got me. My body feels like a train wreck. Turns out the antibiotics interfere with estrogen production. Causing it to be delayed a bit so I might have a late O but we shall see.

Gahhh sorry FTale :( I was somehow very optimistic about you. Well, you can very well still get a summer baby :) After all this cycle wasn't ideal what with the UTI and antibiotics and all...Upwards and onwards!

Lyo you never know :)


----------



## Coco Tutu

Jenny Bean said:


> Hello ladies, I am hoping to join you all.
> I already have one June bug so I am hoping to make it two!

Jenny Bean June babies are awesome! I should know, I have one too ;) Let's hope this is our lucky month. Best of luck!


----------



## OilyMamma

Boooo to AF!
On to another cycle!
I will be testing on my sons 4th birthday (oct 15) which is pretty exciting. I have high hopes for this month. Keeping positive !


----------



## Jalanis22

7dpo as of today and to me this is something new...i always wear pantyliners because of normal CM that we have but right now that i went to the rr i have the tiniest ant size brown spot on my pantyliner and its driving me crazy to know what is :wacko: i did a test but it looks the same to me shadowy indent line. But the spot has me thinking im one that has never had implantation bleeding or maybe it was just a normal CM with color..oh well idk. Still early though.


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm sorry af got you FTale, I hope this cycle is the one for you!

Afm, it's been so hot here that DS was unsettled most of the night, not sure if it's messed with my bbt :/ oh and everything went out here yesterday, tv, phone, Internet, then they were find out maintenance were installing new washing machines in our building and they broke the pipes so they shut off our water for 4hrs, tech is coming out to fix the other issues, so we're just thankful the power is still on (apparently the flooding water hit the Time Warner Cable box for our side of the building and we're the only ones on twc on this side). I didn't test this morning, I went to the bathroom upstairs and all of my tests are downstairs ;) I'm all well that will stop the urge to test with fmu haha


----------



## Jalanis22

Wow that sucks Disneylovers...i cant go a day without internet nor netflix literally im so hooked on shows. I was waiting for your test results lol as this day was your goal to test on..my nipps r still sore it kinda.bothered me during my sleep squishing them :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

Only 9dpo so I talked myself out of testing haha. I really am trying to hold out to not get a squinter... I looked through tests with DS, I got a better test at 13dpo although you could see it was positive at 11dpo. I don't want to see negative tests lol


----------



## Jalanis22

I got different positives with all my pregnancies...my 1st born well i waited til AF passed since i didnt know anything as i was young lol my second pregnancy i got positives as early as 8dpo and my second born i had positives at 11dpo...so lets see how long it takes for a positive this time around whenever i do conceive.


----------



## FTale

Its crazy how every pregnancy is so different. With my dd my temp dropped lower than today and I got a bfp at 10dpo. My temp jumped back above xoverline and slapped me with AF..lol..very unpredictable. 

Oh and I found some neat DIY pregnancy experiments online with baking soda, bleach, white vinegar, and sugar for the curious tww. I tried the bleach and sugar..lol..I at least know what happens when you aren't pregnant.


----------



## MKaykes

Sorry AF got you FTale! Cheers to another cycle and another shot at a BFP!

Disney - Good for you for not testing! I broke down and tested yesterday (9DPO) BFN, which I expected, but was still hopeful would maybe see something! I've been very good over the past year to not test, just waiting for AF. But, my new found hope got to me, and I've had different symptoms with the progesterone (which of course mimic pregnancy symptoms). I've been so bloated (more so than usual) and my breasts seem fuller, but aren't sore. Major carb cravings (though this is probably always there, I just count it as a symptom of the TWW to give myself the excuse to indulge).


----------



## Lyo28

FTale sorry AF arrived x 

on the plus side we are cycle buddies as mine arrived today too. I'm going to count today as day 1 although it arrived at 6.30 pm. it's proper red flow though so I think it should be day one. I always get confused by it though. 

I guess I ovulated 3 days later than I thought and never really was in with much of a chance anyway! or my luteal phase might have been 16/ 17 days this month for whatever reason. 

Disney probably sensible to hold out until you can be sure. 

Oilymamma that would be lovely to get bfp on your sons birthday. fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Disneylovers

I had the excuse for myself that I'd look weird to the cable guy if I kept trying to sneak peeks at a test lol. DS loved having a new person in here and kept showing the cable guy his coloring books and then they started taking about the Aquarium guide book that DS pulled out, now we may have to go make plans to go to Catalina island to "go see fishies" according to DS 

I still feel queasy, changing DS diapers yesterday I almost threw up on him from the smell, it's so hard not to read into it as a symptom it came and went before 6 weeks with DS then bam all day sickness until 18/19 weeks. It's getting in my head lol I don't want that bad a sickness next time around :o


----------



## TaylorK

Jalanis fingers crossed for u still...
FTALE I was really looking forward to ur bfp this month ...this cycle shall be urs..and Mine ...
Oilymamma I'm rite there with you ..will be testing around Oct 17th..a bfp would be a lovely bday gift for me ...Fx
Goodluck everyone 
Babydust!!


----------



## FTale

Lyo: Cycle buddies it is:thumbup: I use to spot the first day but now its just like BAM here's your period. Fine then :coffee:..lol

Disney: Oh, fun. My daughter loves to go see the 'fishies'..haha. I'm sure the cable guy is use to lil ones but you sneaking peeks at sticks :haha:
I'm happy you didn't toss it up over your DS. Good grief. Can you imagine him being afraid of diaper changing time? 'No, mommy, I will do it myself' you poor thing. I hope you puke like crazy if it means bfp. heehheeh.. I never got sick at all with my DD. Well, just once but it didn't count because the ship I was on was speeding and I just kept yaking up my food. Not pretty. FX for a bfp

Mkaykes: 9dpo testing is when they say you can start testing but beware that it might give you a bfn. I feel if you can hold off til 11dpo you are less likely to see a bfn if you are pretty sure on O date, otherwise, wait for your missed AF (pffft....said no poas addict ever) FX bfp

Taylor: Me too but my horrible ovualtion and nonstop ewcm should have clued me in on my body not Oing right. I didn't feel the pain go into my uterus area, it just kind of blew up into my belly. It was so swollen. And with the UTIs and yeast infections...geez...:shrug: I hope this cycle is the one that brings our bfps rolling in.

Olilymama: FX for a bfp. I keep thinking about how fun it'd be to be having a double birthday party..lol


Well, its the last day of antibiotics for me. I hope they didn't do too much damage. I'll be taking Azo and eating plain yogurt for the rest of the week along with plenty of water. 

I plan on traveling to see my best friend this weekend so won't be online after Thursday till Monday. I will try and stalk y'all by phone as I know as soon as I go away some one is going to scream bfp...hahah


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale to be fair he's had a lot of broccoli and cauliflower, he could out-stink a grown man at this point haha. 

Taylor I have everything crossed for you and FTale this cycle, with the amount of us here, someone is bound to get a bfp before long!


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> FTale to be fair he's had a lot of broccoli and cauliflower, he could out-stink a grown man at this point haha.
> 
> Taylor I have everything crossed for you and FTale this cycle, with the amount of us here, someone is bound to get a bfp before long!

Thank you. Your chart looks fantastic. I think you are going to start our bfp parade. :D :dust:


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> FTale to be fair he's had a lot of broccoli and cauliflower, he could out-stink a grown man at this point haha.
> 
> Taylor I have everything crossed for you and FTale this cycle, with the amount of us here, someone is bound to get a bfp before long!
> 
> Thank you. Your chart looks fantastic. I think you are going to start our bfp parade. :D :dust:Click to expand...

I have moments of denial lol, I swear I have gone back and forth about being sure I'd get a bfp to highly doubtful. Crazy how much the tww messes with my confidence in our timing lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers- do you temp in the mornings? And where under arm or forehead? Just wondering so i can maybe try this next cycle but not sure how it works.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Disneylovers- do you temp in the mornings? And where under arm or forehead? Just wondering so i can maybe try this next cycle but not sure how it works.

In the morning before getting out of bed. By mouth or vaginally is recommended, I did the latter because I was still so stuffed up from that cold and didn't temp the first week because I figured between raging fever and taking Tylenol for fever would mess with the readings. I mouth breathe when sick too, makes for less accurate readings. My bbt thermometer came with little plastic sleeves/covers so feel a bit less weird about shoving it up there lol.

Whichever you prefer, stick with the same method on time you temp and which way you temp, mouth tends to be slightly lower from what I've read so switching between would mess with the results.

You're not out of this cycle yet though!


----------



## Coco Tutu

Disneylovers said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Disneylovers- do you temp in the mornings? And where under arm or forehead? Just wondering so i can maybe try this next cycle but not sure how it works.
> 
> In the morning before getting out of bed. By mouth or vaginally is recommended, I did the latter because I was still so stuffed up from that cold and didn't temp the first week because I figured between raging fever and taking Tylenol for fever would mess with the readings. I mouth breathe when sick too, makes for less accurate readings. My bbt thermometer came with little plastic sleeves/covers so feel a bit less weird about shoving it up there lol.
> 
> Whichever you prefer, stick with the same method on time you temp and which way you temp, mouth tends to be slightly lower from what I've read so switching between would mess with the results.
> 
> You're not out of this cycle yet though!Click to expand...

Disneylovers I know I am supposed to help you hold off with testing but your symptoms do sound SO promising! I really think you will start the BFP parade like Ftale said! FX

8dpo here and my cycle seems to be super normal. The last two cycles I had tons of "symptoms" but it was because only know I started noticing what pre-Af hormones do to my body I guess :) So now I am like "ok body, do your thing, I 'll go on with my life" :D


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i63.tinypic.com/2ewozmr.jpg

8dpo and i see this. I think i got a bad batch of tests. Does anyone know how to tweak or know where i can do it? 

Sorry it uploaded sideways.


----------



## Disneylovers

I see something there Jalanis, does it have a pink color in person or does it look grey?

AFM: Negative like I thought it would be but I couldn't convince myself not to test :dohh: had some cramping this morning so think I may be out regardless :(
 



Attached Files:







result (1).jpg
File size: 117 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers your not out til AF shows her ugly face..

Im barely 8dpo and i feel like i see something and then i dont and its within time limit also but ive been doing tests these previous days and they all have seem to have the same indent line so im not really sure thats why i want someone to tweak for me lol..well have to wait and see.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Disneylovers your not out til AF shows her ugly face..
> 
> Im barely 8dpo and i feel like i see something and then i dont and its within time limit also but ive been doing tests these previous days and they all have seem to have the same indent line so im not really sure thats why i want someone to tweak for me lol..well have to wait and see.

Hubby went to Dr Google and he says it's implantation cramps, bless him lol, He's so much more hopeful than I am today. 

I'm exhausted and I swear DS woke up before the sun, he's got a stuffy nose, I'm sure he'll share that with me LOL. He's on a non-stop question asking kick this morning, currently it's what each of his Tsum Tsum toy's say... he has over 40 of them now, all different Disney characters, I need caffeine but I gave that up hahahahaha

If the line has color in person I'd trust it, the pic it looks grey so can't tell but if they're all doing that? I don't know, it could be an indent


----------



## TaylorK

We're having a really nice storm here dh is home everyone advised to stay indoor..sheets are cold and we're having plenty of cuddle n BDing time..it's awesome i love when he doesn't have to work!
Disneylovers I still have high hopes for you and Jalanis
FTale and lyso hopefully this cycle u two will get to be pregnancy buddies&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838; keep testing ladies it not over til af shows...try relaxin (hard I kno but try hard to)
Oilymamma Fx for ur special bfp date ..hope you get it 

Someone here has to get a bfp ...let pray n sprinkle it with tons of babydust!
Goodluck my lovelies


----------



## Jalanis22

Yes im also thinking its an indent even though todays test is more clearer than the other ones. Ill probably stop by and buy some dollar tests. Bless your husband its cute how he is literally supporting and searching up stuff like that. I wish it was easy to conceive like the switch buttons On & Off lol


----------



## Disneylovers

Woohoo Taylor

I wish sick time could be used as BD days haha... "yes boss, I'm totally sick of not being pregnant, I need a conceiving day off from work please, I'm 100% over having periods, and this would curb the amount of days I take off for debilitating cramps" :haha:

Or Husbands "Sir/Mam, I request a day off to knock my wife up, Can I take it as a mental health day? she won't stop obsessing over OPK's, CM and CP analysis... don't even get me started on her BBT routine of going over the chart with a microscope! My sanity requires I get her pregnant"

Me, I'm betting on Jalanis to get a BFP first


----------



## Coco Tutu

Disneylovers your husband is so sweet and supportive :) You do know you are not out yet, right? And your dh may as well be right! Jalanis we are on the same DPO! I didn't realize till now. But my cycles are 31-32 days, so I won't be testing till Monday (if I can hold off). How long are your cycles (sorry, I don't remember and this thread is getting to long to go back and search). As for your test, I see something, I think, but it looks gray on screen. Hmm guess you will have to wait and see.. FX


----------



## Disneylovers

Coco Tutu said:


> Disneylovers your husband is so sweet and supportive :) You do know you are not out yet, right? And your dh may as well be right! Jalanis we are on the same DPO! I didn't realize till now. But my cycles are 31-32 days, so I won't be testing till Monday (if I can hold off). How long are your cycles (sorry, I don't remember and this thread is getting to long to go back and search). As for your test, I see something, I think, but it looks gray on screen. Hmm guess you will have to wait and see.. FX

I know, he could be right, but I can't shake the doubt, how silly is that?
Can't wait to hopefully see some nice pink/blue lines depending on which you test with (personally dislike blue dye tests, so hard to read a pos from an evap)


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> Woohoo Taylor
> 
> I wish sick time could be used as BD days haha... "yes boss, I'm totally sick of not being pregnant, I need a conceiving day off from work please, I'm 100% over having periods, and this would curb the amount of days I take off for debilitating cramps" :haha:
> 
> Or Husbands "Sir/Mam, I request a day off to knock my wife up, Can I take it as a mental health day? she won't stop obsessing over OPK's, CM and CP analysis... don't even get me started on her BBT routine of going over the chart with a microscope! My sanity requires I get her pregnant"
> 
> Me, I'm betting on Jalanis to get a BFP first

LOL ur funny but ikr lol we need the time!! Well not me as I'm always at home I don't work..but I need hubby to stay at home with me sometimes lol 
Sometimes I call him home during his break jus to help make a baby...we're so young n frisky lol sigh..we should have been pregnant by now ..darn irregular periods!
Fx for a little on to start our family!


----------



## Disneylovers

TaylorK said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo Taylor
> 
> I wish sick time could be used as BD days haha... "yes boss, I'm totally sick of not being pregnant, I need a conceiving day off from work please, I'm 100% over having periods, and this would curb the amount of days I take off for debilitating cramps" :haha:
> 
> Or Husbands "Sir/Mam, I request a day off to knock my wife up, Can I take it as a mental health day? she won't stop obsessing over OPK's, CM and CP analysis... don't even get me started on her BBT routine of going over the chart with a microscope! My sanity requires I get her pregnant"
> 
> Me, I'm betting on Jalanis to get a BFP first
> 
> LOL ur funny but ikr lol we need the time!! Well not me as I'm always at home I don't work..but I need hubby to stay at home with me sometimes lol
> Sometimes I call him home during his break jus to help make a baby...we're so young n frisky lol sigh..we should have been pregnant by now ..darn irregular periods!
> Fx for a little on to start our family!Click to expand...

I feel you on the irregular cycles, before DS mine were crazy to try to track... hit and miss mostly, I had anything from short cycles (for me short is 28 days) all the way up to 90 at one point, DS we TTC'd for 6 months and on the last cycle I tracked with opk's and CM and didn't O until cd40, not I've had about 4-5 cycles with consistent 34-36 day cycles. so much less stress when they settle down. It's hard when you don't have a set cycle pattern so unless you're tracking in some way it's so easy to miss that fertile time. Here's hoping that you catch the right timing this cycle, fx for you and a few truckloads of baby dust :dust:


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo Taylor
> 
> I wish sick time could be used as BD days haha... "yes boss, I'm totally sick of not being pregnant, I need a conceiving day off from work please, I'm 100% over having periods, and this would curb the amount of days I take off for debilitating cramps" :haha:
> 
> Or Husbands "Sir/Mam, I request a day off to knock my wife up, Can I take it as a mental health day? she won't stop obsessing over OPK's, CM and CP analysis... don't even get me started on her BBT routine of going over the chart with a microscope! My sanity requires I get her pregnant"
> 
> Me, I'm betting on Jalanis to get a BFP first
> 
> LOL ur funny but ikr lol we need the time!! Well not me as I'm always at home I don't work..but I need hubby to stay at home with me sometimes lol
> Sometimes I call him home during his break jus to help make a baby...we're so young n frisky lol sigh..we should have been pregnant by now ..darn irregular periods!
> Fx for a little on to start our family!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel you on the irregular cycles, before DS mine were crazy to try to track... hit and miss mostly, I had anything from short cycles (for me short is 28 days) all the way up to 90 at one point, DS we TTC'd for 6 months and on the last cycle I tracked with opk's and CM and didn't O until cd40, not I've had about 4-5 cycles with consistent 34-36 day cycles. so much less stress when they settle down. It's hard when you don't have a set cycle pattern so unless you're tracking in some way it's so easy to miss that fertile time. Here's hoping that you catch the right timing this cycle, fx for you and a few truckloads of baby dust :dust:Click to expand...

I use tons n tons of opk every month and I'm sure I do ovulate every month ..well according to my Clearblue advance digitals last month I I got my solid smiley on cd 13 
This cycle I got a flashing smiley on cd 10 and solid on cd 11 ..so I'm guessing I do ovulate since I manage to get the smiley faces. Also I don't have very long cycles ..the longest is about 30-32 days but LP is messed up ..got AF at 8dpo last cycle so I guess that's what's my problem so I'm using progesterone cream to help with that


----------



## Disneylovers

TaylorK said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo Taylor
> 
> I wish sick time could be used as BD days haha... "yes boss, I'm totally sick of not being pregnant, I need a conceiving day off from work please, I'm 100% over having periods, and this would curb the amount of days I take off for debilitating cramps" :haha:
> 
> Or Husbands "Sir/Mam, I request a day off to knock my wife up, Can I take it as a mental health day? she won't stop obsessing over OPK's, CM and CP analysis... don't even get me started on her BBT routine of going over the chart with a microscope! My sanity requires I get her pregnant"
> 
> Me, I'm betting on Jalanis to get a BFP first
> 
> LOL ur funny but ikr lol we need the time!! Well not me as I'm always at home I don't work..but I need hubby to stay at home with me sometimes lol
> Sometimes I call him home during his break jus to help make a baby...we're so young n frisky lol sigh..we should have been pregnant by now ..darn irregular periods!
> Fx for a little on to start our family!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel you on the irregular cycles, before DS mine were crazy to try to track... hit and miss mostly, I had anything from short cycles (for me short is 28 days) all the way up to 90 at one point, DS we TTC'd for 6 months and on the last cycle I tracked with opk's and CM and didn't O until cd40, not I've had about 4-5 cycles with consistent 34-36 day cycles. so much less stress when they settle down. It's hard when you don't have a set cycle pattern so unless you're tracking in some way it's so easy to miss that fertile time. Here's hoping that you catch the right timing this cycle, fx for you and a few truckloads of baby dust :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I use tons n tons of opk every month and I'm sure I do ovulate every month ..well according to my Clearblue advance digitals last month I I got my solid smiley on cd 13
> This cycle I got a flashing smiley on cd 10 and solid on cd 11 ..so I'm guessing I do ovulate since I manage to get the smiley faces. Also I don't have very long cycles ..the longest is about 30-32 days but LP is messed up ..got AF at 8dpo last cycle so I guess that's what's my problem so I'm using progesterone cream to help with thatClick to expand...

Ah, well I hope the Progesterone cream helps, I can only imagine how frustrating it is to get the timing right but your LP isn't long enough :hugs:


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo Taylor
> 
> I wish sick time could be used as BD days haha... "yes boss, I'm totally sick of not being pregnant, I need a conceiving day off from work please, I'm 100% over having periods, and this would curb the amount of days I take off for debilitating cramps" :haha:
> 
> Or Husbands "Sir/Mam, I request a day off to knock my wife up, Can I take it as a mental health day? she won't stop obsessing over OPK's, CM and CP analysis... don't even get me started on her BBT routine of going over the chart with a microscope! My sanity requires I get her pregnant"
> 
> Me, I'm betting on Jalanis to get a BFP first
> 
> LOL ur funny but ikr lol we need the time!! Well not me as I'm always at home I don't work..but I need hubby to stay at home with me sometimes lol
> Sometimes I call him home during his break jus to help make a baby...we're so young n frisky lol sigh..we should have been pregnant by now ..darn irregular periods!
> Fx for a little on to start our family!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well I hope the Progesterone cream helps, I can only imagine how frustrating it is to get the timing right but your LP isn't long enough :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It drives me crazy ...I'm getting very tired
> Soon gonna do IVF lolClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Jalanis22

Cocotutu i honestly dont even know how.long my cycles are lol...i should be normal 28 days but since this is the 1st month ttc i had never paid attention to how long cycle was before trying. So im basing myself as 28days.

Disneylovers your not out yet :hugs:


----------



## Coco Tutu

TaylorK said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo Taylor
> 
> I wish sick time could be used as BD days haha... "yes boss, I'm totally sick of not being pregnant, I need a conceiving day off from work please, I'm 100% over having periods, and this would curb the amount of days I take off for debilitating cramps" :haha:
> 
> Or Husbands "Sir/Mam, I request a day off to knock my wife up, Can I take it as a mental health day? she won't stop obsessing over OPK's, CM and CP analysis... don't even get me started on her BBT routine of going over the chart with a microscope! My sanity requires I get her pregnant"
> 
> Me, I'm betting on Jalanis to get a BFP first
> 
> LOL ur funny but ikr lol we need the time!! Well not me as I'm always at home I don't work..but I need hubby to stay at home with me sometimes lol
> Sometimes I call him home during his break jus to help make a baby...we're so young n frisky lol sigh..we should have been pregnant by now ..darn irregular periods!
> Fx for a little on to start our family!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well I hope the Progesterone cream helps, I can only imagine how frustrating it is to get the timing right but your LP isn't long enough :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It drives me crazy ...I'm getting very tired
> Soon gonna do IVF lolClick to expand...
> 
> I 've read B6 (high dosage) can help with lp defect and normalizing hormones in general. I took it right after my chemical in June and my cycle was back to normal immediately, but it was a super early loss so maybe my hormones weren't that affected anyway. Took them one more month and got another normal cycle, but I don't have particular issues luckily so I can't say if they did any good. Still doesn't hurt to try, I guess?Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Coco Tutu

Jalanis22 said:


> Cocotutu i honestly dont even know how.long my cycles are lol...i should be normal 28 days but since this is the 1st month ttc i had never paid attention to how long cycle was before trying. So im basing myself as 28days.
> 
> Disneylovers your not out yet :hugs:

aaah the blissful ignorance of the first month TTC :D Hope you get your BFP this month and never find out how long your cycles actually are :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Coco Tutu said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Cocotutu i honestly dont even know how.long my cycles are lol...i should be normal 28 days but since this is the 1st month ttc i had never paid attention to how long cycle was before trying. So im basing myself as 28days.
> 
> Disneylovers your not out yet :hugs:
> 
> aaah the blissful ignorance of the first month TTC :D Hope you get your BFP this month and never find out how long your cycles actually are :)Click to expand...

Hopefully we all get our BFPs soon:winkwink:

Hopefully my cycles are still the same if not then in driving myself crazy then :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

Hopefully a bfp is right around the corner for you jalanis! Then no worrying about all of that


----------



## FTale

I hope you all get your bfps this cycle. I can't stand irregular cycles. It drove me mad with an ovulation day of CD 16-18. It took forever to get there then with a short LP it was over.

I think this weekend and into Monday is going to be full of prayers for some sticky beans to join us. :dust:

I know as Coco mentioned our thread is super long and its hard to keep track of everyone's cycle. I've had to go back and clear up our status page so much as I noticed some people stalk more than post. I really care about everyone who has been supportive during this very trying journey. And want to make sure our status page clearly shows it.

I started this thread to share my whole journey with those who want to do the same. I know I joke alot but I'm serious about keeping this thread alive and supportive for us all. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

This thread is awesome! I love the support we all have here. :hugs:

I really do think i got a bad batch of tests..i did an afternoon test and it has the same evap indent shadow to it.


----------



## TaylorK

Jalanis22 said:


> This thread is awesome! I love the support we all have here. :hugs:
> 
> I really do think i got a bad batch of tests..i did an afternoon test and it has the same evap indent shadow to it.

How u store your test and how they came packaged can have alot to do also with the indentation on the tests ..
One time I took a pregnancy test n I took it inside the shower with me as I didn't want dh to see it incase it was positive ...wanted to be creative and surprise him it it was.. but knowing him when I get in the shower he always finds conversation time ...so when taking hot shower I left the test in the window ledge in the shower ...10 mins after my bath.. looked at it n there was the darkest line I have Everrr seen...knowing me never even having a squinter line b4 I was very frantic only thing I didn't do was pass out ..although it was there I did not Blv it rushed out got another n nothing ...turns out the heat altered the results...
Fx for you


----------



## Bay Blonde

Hello ladies,

Better late than never to join the party that has been going on since I've been away. Well, I'm on CD10 tonight and my fertility monitor shows I'm still at a low level of LH. I had a bit of creamy cm in my panties this afternoon when I went to the restroom, but I usually have runny cm a lot during my cycle and then creamy during certain parts. Since I am documenting on here now, I can go back and see how I was during certain parts of my cycle. I've noticed despite being low LH, my libido has been in overdrive lately. I can't get enough of him it seems like and we are going on 7 years together! I've heard rumors that it only worsens in your 30s-when your clock gets to ticking, lord help me then! I'll need to clone him by that time! I'm experiencing a bit of a head cold lately and work isn't helping much. There are germ infested parents of little ones spreading their plagues to me along with bronchitis coughing from one of the managers down the hall, it is starting to feel like a hospital waiting room more than an office around there. My nose is runny, I have sinus pressure, and headaches from our month end close going on. Other than that, I'm just peachy. :)

I recently found out one of the women I follow on Youtube is having an April baby, so I get to live through her for that coming up. I don't know about you all, but I love watching nursery tours and pregnancy blogs on Youtube. I feel after the many labor videos I've seen for research down the road, I'm fully prepared for what is possibly in my future. I can't wait to hear from you all again, I miss you and think of this thread often during the week, I only wish I could find the time to get on here more often to read all of the lovely stories and updates from you all.

Ciao!


----------



## Jalanis22

TaylorK said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> This thread is awesome! I love the support we all have here. :hugs:
> 
> I really do think i got a bad batch of tests..i did an afternoon test and it has the same evap indent shadow to it.
> 
> How u store your test and how they came packaged can have alot to do also with the indentation on the tests ..
> One time I took a pregnancy test n I took it inside the shower with me as I didn't want dh to see it incase it was positive ...wanted to be creative and surprise him it it was.. but knowing him when I get in the shower he always finds conversation time ...so when taking hot shower I left the test in the window ledge in the shower ...10 mins after my bath.. looked at it n there was the darkest line I have Everrr seen...knowing me never even having a squinter line b4 I was very frantic only thing I didn't do was pass out ..although it was there I did not Blv it rushed out got another n nothing ...turns out the heat altered the results...
> Fx for youClick to expand...

They are in their original small packaging and i have them stored in the restroom cabinets.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey y'all. Hope to see some bfps soon. As for me I'm cd12 today almost cd13. Hoping to ovulate soon.


----------



## Jalanis22

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey y'all. Hope to see some bfps soon. As for me I'm cd12 today almost cd13. Hoping to ovulate soon.

Start :sex: :haha: well thats actually me everyday on fertile days :winkwink:...hopefully you catch the eggy girl!


----------



## TaylorK

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey y'all. Hope to see some bfps soon. As for me I'm cd12 today almost cd13. Hoping to ovulate soon.

Are you doing opk?
I'm on CD 13 and ovulated on 12 I guess ...had a positive on cd 11


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey y'all. Hope to see some bfps soon. As for me I'm cd12 today almost cd13. Hoping to ovulate soon.

WB :D FX you ovulate soon. I was wondering how you were doing. Do you feel any different?


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> This thread is awesome! I love the support we all have here. :hugs:
> 
> I really do think i got a bad batch of tests..i did an afternoon test and it has the same evap indent shadow to it.
> 
> How u store your test and how they came packaged can have alot to do also with the indentation on the tests ..
> One time I took a pregnancy test n I took it inside the shower with me as I didn't want dh to see it incase it was positive ...wanted to be creative and surprise him it it was.. but knowing him when I get in the shower he always finds conversation time ...so when taking hot shower I left the test in the window ledge in the shower ...10 mins after my bath.. looked at it n there was the darkest line I have Everrr seen...knowing me never even having a squinter line b4 I was very frantic only thing I didn't do was pass out ..although it was there I did not Blv it rushed out got another n nothing ...turns out the heat altered the results...
> Fx for youClick to expand...


That is freaky. I would be so torn apart. You think when a stick goes bfp like that it is for real. I know back in the day..lol.. when digitals were new and everyone was trying to make them one company did a horrible job. If you didn't do a full pee on it, it gave you a blaring green positive sign. So, just a tinkle gave you a bfp. I was ecstatic for a whole week until I took another test to be fore sure. I called the company and told them about it. You'd think something like that would be caught during test phase.


----------



## FTale

Well, I'm up early, had a soar tummy. So much to do today before I take off for the weekend. I've been so lazy. 

Ladies I'm so lazy when I think of ttc this cycle...I'm like :coffee:

I'm so tired of bfns and infections. I asked my husband last night if he really wanted #2. I wanted to know if we could really handle it. He laughed and said 'Its all you. Cause you know me'. Turd. He means that he is going to spoil our baby rotten while I do all the hard work. Granted he doesn't let our daughter get away with everything but close enough. She is my daughter from before we met. I had her through IUI and sperm donation. We have been together since she was 3 and recently married this June. 

Its like having a grandparent as a spouse. As long as she doesn't break anything or say naughty words - she is golden. When we first met I wondered if he even liked kids. 3 years later and he is planning his own lil mini me. :winkwink:

I just hope my old body can do it this time. I need some inspiration and coffee is off limits :haha:


----------



## Coco Tutu

FTale said:


> Well, I'm up early, had a soar tummy. So much to do today before I take off for the weekend. I've been so lazy.
> 
> Ladies I'm so lazy when I think of ttc this cycle...I'm like :coffee:
> 
> I'm so tired of bfns and infections. I asked my husband last night if he really wanted #2. I wanted to know if we could really handle it. He laughed and said 'Its all you. Cause you know me'. Turd. He means that he is going to spoil our baby rotten while I do all the hard work. Granted he doesn't let our daughter get away with everything but close enough. She is my daughter from before we met. I had her through IUI and sperm donation. We have been together since she was 3 and recently married this June.
> 
> Its like having a grandparent as a spouse. As long as she doesn't break anything or say naughty words - she is golden. When we first met I wondered if he even liked kids. 3 years later and he is planning his own lil mini me. :winkwink:
> 
> I just hope my old body can do it this time. I need some inspiration and coffee is off limits :haha:


Awww it's so cute your partner is so supportive and loves your LO so much! 

Sorry to hear TTC is becoming a drag :/ This was me in August. We DTD all my fertile days (meaning 7 days in a row, with a toddler!), which required a lot of planning and in the end I burned out. It was DH's idea, to make sure we cover our basis. It was exhausting and not much fun either. This cycle we have been more relaxed and it's much better. 

But you do really want #2, don't you FTale? Maybe you just a need a break for a month? Indulge a tiny bit in coffee and sugar and wine and other delicious unhealthy stuff and then start again?


----------



## bbygurl719

I must have been tired last night because I am on CD 14 now lol. I don't really feel anything different. I do feel kind of full down by my uterus and a little sore. Yes I'm doing looks got nothing yet.


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm starting to really dislike opks. It seems like some pees there is nothing and than other pees it almost positive ugh


----------



## Jalanis22

Sitting here nervously waiting for my 9dpo result. Which looks like a bfn to me. I have a First response and i know they have better sensitivity than these but im trying to hold out til i see something on a test :wacko:

Result: same damn indents i think im out this cycle.


----------



## OilyMamma

Hi guys. 
I missed you all while i was away. Alot has gone on and its tough to keep up. 
The weather is crappy this weekend so i hope to be able to sit and relax and stay on top of all the posts here.
We have been busy waiting to O
Then on to the Tww. We have covered everyday so far so im super optimistic about this month.
I Have my fingers crossed for you all


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Sitting here nervously waiting for my 9dpo result. Which looks like a bfn to me. I have a First response and i know they have better sensitivity than these but im trying to hold out til i see something on a test :wacko:
> 
> Result: same damn indents i think im out this cycle.

BFN here too, 11dpo and nada, at least my temp hasn't dropped... yet. I've got 4/5 days till I know if I'm out completely and :witch: shows her ugly head and I will have a mighty big drink at that point, this morning has been rough, DS has caught hubby's cold so was up crying quite a bit until midnight, then he's been a ball of unhappy and tantruming until I fed the beast :haha: Love him really but it does make you think oh I'll have 2x the screaming haha. He's all happy as pie albeit a sneezing happy pie (you've seen the "eat a snickers" commercials? that's how DS is when he's hangry haha)


----------



## Jalanis22

Lmao! Disneylovers at the hangry commercial lol im actually on the same boat too about i have 2 kids and youngets is about to be 2yrs so im also might bea hearing 2x the screams and cries lol...im just tired of these tests they all have the shadow indent to them i will never buy these again. I really tempted to use FRER but i will wait for that one tomorrow instead...were on the same boat i also have those same days for AF if my cycles stayed the same.


----------



## Disneylovers

pretty sure my SMU test has an indent or it's the flash hitting off where a line should be :dohh: 
Cramps are back this morning so I'm not very hopeful...
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jalanis22

I can see something on the very left side not sure if its just dye since i dont know where exactly lines go on that test you did. I lost hope now not sure why. We brought my daughter to watch Storks and came out so emotional from there i wish it was easy lol.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> I can see something on the very left side not sure if its just dye since i dont know where exactly lines go on that test you did. I lost hope now not sure why. We brought my daughter to watch Storks and came out so emotional from there i wish it was easy lol.

It's like the thinnest of thinnest lines. usually if you click the image it gets a bit bigger to see. I hate the limbo feeling where you don't know if you're in or out and your mind goes well you're out and :hugs: emotions run high when you want a baby and you go watch a kids movie geared to that genre.


----------



## kitty2385

Ive been mia for a few days being disappointed at the witch showing up but now Im back to show my support. Im going to try and be more involved on this thread so that I can make some friends. I am still dear friends with 3 ladies from on here from last time i was ttc and preggo so id love to make some more new ones! :D

Edit: Disneylovers, your son and I share a birthday :)


----------



## Jalanis22

So i just bought some Dollar Tree tests and will be trying one out since mine suck. Do you remember when i said i had the tiniest brown ant size spot..well the day after that i didnt mention that i spotted that same size but it was bright red/pink and i checked to see if maybe i had a cut or something but i didnt see anything down there so i wonder where that came from.


----------



## TaylorK

Coco Tutu said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo Taylor
> 
> I wish sick time could be used as BD days haha... "yes boss, I'm totally sick of not being pregnant, I need a conceiving day off from work please, I'm 100% over having periods, and this would curb the amount of days I take off for debilitating cramps" :haha:
> 
> Or Husbands "Sir/Mam, I request a day off to knock my wife up, Can I take it as a mental health day? she won't stop obsessing over OPK's, CM and CP analysis... don't even get me started on her BBT routine of going over the chart with a microscope! My sanity requires I get her pregnant"
> 
> Me, I'm betting on Jalanis to get a BFP first
> 
> LOL ur funny but ikr lol we need the time!! Well not me as I'm always at home I don't work..but I need hubby to stay at home with me sometimes lol
> Sometimes I call him home during his break jus to help make a baby...we're so young n frisky lol sigh..we should have been pregnant by now ..darn irregular periods!
> Fx for a little on to start our family!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well I hope the Progesterone cream helps, I can only imagine how frustrating it is to get the timing right but your LP isn't long enough :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It drives me crazy ...I'm getting very tired
> Soon gonna do IVF lolClick to expand...
> 
> I 've read B6 (high dosage) can help with lp defect and normalizing hormones in general. I took it right after my chemical in June and my cycle was back to normal immediately, but it was a super early loss so maybe my hormones weren't that affected anyway. Took them one more month and got another normal cycle, but I don't have particular issues luckily so I can't say if they did any good. Still doesn't hurt to try, I guess?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun this thread is moving very fast I missed ur response to me the first time.. but thank you very much for ur reply and I will try to get on that ...
> When should it actually be taking it as i have already ovulated..should I start taking it now or should I wait til next cycle if I'm not lucky this cycle. Also when u say high dosage how many MG are me tlkin.
> Please reply ..thanks
> A bunch of lovely ladies can't wait for everyone's bfp!
> Fx
> Loving this thread it's trending ..love waking up to it:coffee::coffee::happydance:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> So i just bought some Dollar Tree tests and will be trying one out since mine suck. Do you remember when i said i had the tiniest brown ant size spot..well the day after that i didnt mention that i spotted that same size but it was bright red/pink and i checked to see if maybe i had a cut or something but i didnt see anything down there so i wonder where that came from.

Implantation bleed? that's usually brown or pinkish but can be red too. 
You better be posting that test missy, we need some hope here lol

AFM, cramps went away, had some pinkish cm before lunch that's now gone, I am so unsure haha, I don't usually get brown or pink cm until right before AF and my LP is usually 15 days according to my app I track my cycles with... only 11dpo so argh LOL confused is not the word


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> So i just bought some Dollar Tree tests and will be trying one out since mine suck. Do you remember when i said i had the tiniest brown ant size spot..well the day after that i didnt mention that i spotted that same size but it was bright red/pink and i checked to see if maybe i had a cut or something but i didnt see anything down there so i wonder where that came from.
> 
> Implantation bleed? that's usually brown or pinkish but can be red too.
> You better be posting that test missy, we need some hope here lol
> 
> AFM, cramps went away, had some pinkish cm before lunch that's now gone, I am so unsure haha, I don't usually get brown or pink cm until right before AF and my LP is usually 15 days according to my app I track my cycles with... only 11dpo so argh LOL confused is not the wordClick to expand...

Lol i will only post it if i see something. Dont wanna get my hopes high. Yesterday i had some weird light cramping in my bottom left side. Hopefully that was implantation for you! I dont really get any spotting before AF. Once i have brownish cm to me means AF is here..imagine me being 9dpo im driving myself crazy...especially because how i mention that im not too sure if my cycles are still 28days..but well find out soon :shrug:


----------



## Disneylovers

kitty2385 said:


> Ive been mia for a few days being disappointed at the witch showing up but now Im back to show my support. Im going to try and be more involved on this thread so that I can make some friends. I am still dear friends with 3 ladies from on here from last time i was ttc and preggo so id love to make some more new ones! :D
> 
> Edit: Disneylovers, your son and I share a birthday :)

Welcome back, I hope this cycle is the one for you!
and yay for not having a st.patrick's day birthday ;) I was determined that if he didn't come on his due date that I would hold him in till the 18th, he behaved and came right on time :happydance:



Jalanis22 said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> So i just bought some Dollar Tree tests and will be trying one out since mine suck. Do you remember when i said i had the tiniest brown ant size spot..well the day after that i didnt mention that i spotted that same size but it was bright red/pink and i checked to see if maybe i had a cut or something but i didnt see anything down there so i wonder where that came from.
> 
> Implantation bleed? that's usually brown or pinkish but can be red too.
> You better be posting that test missy, we need some hope here lol
> 
> AFM, cramps went away, had some pinkish cm before lunch that's now gone, I am so unsure haha, I don't usually get brown or pink cm until right before AF and my LP is usually 15 days according to my app I track my cycles with... only 11dpo so argh LOL confused is not the wordClick to expand...
> 
> Lol i will only post it if i see something. Dont wanna get my hopes high. Yesterday i had some weird light cramping in my bottom left side. Hopefully that was implantation for you! I dont really get any spotting before AF. Once i have brownish cm to me means AF is here..imagine me being 9dpo im driving myself crazy...especially because how i mention that im not too sure if my cycles are still 28days..but well find out soon :shrug:Click to expand...

I only get spotting a few hours before AF so I hope that's not the case that she's on her way, I really hope it's implantation bleeding for you, it sounds promising!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

I honestly dont even know what it is cause it was just those 2 tiny dots different day..and af shouldnt be here til 5days or so.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> I honestly dont even know what it is cause it was just those 2 tiny dots different day..and af shouldnt be here til 5days or so.

A few things can cause an irritated cervix to bleed but unless you did any of them, it sounds like the timing is right for implant bleeding, it can be teeny tiny dots...


----------



## Jalanis22

Welp there it goes. I tested and got a bfn so im more than likely out already...but ill still.keep testing daily...

Plus i just read online the tests i bought off ebay their sensitivity is 25miu..might read up on wondfos for next cycle.


----------



## Disneylovers

I looked, wondfos on amazon aren't listed at 10miu anymore :( I just see surepredict and a bunch of one step tests. Hmm may end up with frers if af doesn't show up?


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> I looked, wondfos on amazon aren't listed at 10miu anymore :( I just see surepredict and a bunch of one step tests. Hmm may end up with frers if af doesn't show up?

I know i was seeing that :growlmad: !! Will you still be testing with ICs or are you going for frer? I have 1 but i really wanna use it when i see something on ICs lol..but then i tempt to use frer first since sensitivity is like 6.3miu super cool:dohh:


----------



## Disneylovers

I have 20 ICs left so will use them until af is due, use them like they're candy kind of thing out of frustration lol. I swear the wondfos I had 3 years ago came in 10miu.


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> I have 20 ICs left so will use them until af is due, use them like they're candy kind of thing out of frustration lol. I swear the wondfos I had 3 years ago came in 10miu.

Yes i used the wondfos with my third pregnancy and these green ones i have took a little longer for it to show compared to wondfos. But now i saw they are both 25miu. I will probably do the same as you...use the ICs first.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> I have 20 ICs left so will use them until af is due, use them like they're candy kind of thing out of frustration lol. I swear the wondfos I had 3 years ago came in 10miu.
> 
> Yes i used the wondfos with my third pregnancy and these green ones i have took a little longer for it to show compared to wondfos. But now i saw they are both 25miu. I will probably do the same as you...use the ICs first.Click to expand...

I'd rather not spend a bunch on more expensive tests unless I know I'm going to get a positive, is that weird? I think of it as more for confirmation of the ICs results but darker lines lol, plus I need to hunt down the old frer style and not the curved handles ;)


----------



## Jalanis22

I agree! Thats why im holding out on frer as much as i can. I actually bought those curve handled ones and the one i did was stark white negative so to me they didnt come out bad compared to how others have said yet...but im so tempted to test it tomorrow and then i dont want too because i know frers are pretty accurate to me. Im not one of those take long ttc but maybe these 3 yrs changed my body lol i but i hope not.


----------



## bbygurl719

Good luck you two hope to see bfps soon. As for me I am starting the tww tomorrow


----------



## Jalanis22

10dpo BFN :nope: i just wanna get this over with and start a new cycle already. I should of done the frer and with that would of known im really out this cycle. Ill do it with smu.


----------



## Disneylovers

So did you test jalanis? Bfn still here, temp dropped too so I'm guessing that I'm out

Edit: just saw your post, you're still earlier than me to be testing lol, pee on that frer!


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> So did you test jalanis? Bfn still here, temp dropped too so I'm guessing that I'm out
> 
> Edit: just saw your post, you're still earlier than me to be testing lol, pee on that frer!

Lol yea i will be peeing on it but i feel out of it already.

So when temp drops that means AF? Learning here :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> So did you test jalanis? Bfn still here, temp dropped too so I'm guessing that I'm out
> 
> Edit: just saw your post, you're still earlier than me to be testing lol, pee on that frer!
> 
> Lol yea i will be peeing on it but i feel out of it already.
> 
> So when temp drops that means AF? Learning here :haha:Click to expand...

It stays high during the LP then drops if you're not pregnant, most stay high if pregnant. I haven't dropped below the coverline on ff but I'm sure it will tomorrow


----------



## Jalanis22

Aww hopefully a miracle happens..frer BFN so im also out...lets see how our next cycle goes :hugs:


----------



## Coco Tutu

Oh no Jalanis and Disneylovers that sucks :( I was so positive about you guys... Guess our whole group will transfer to "July baby maybe". At least we will be in good company with all the other ladies. 

I haven't tested yet, cause I was so tired of all the negatives the previous cycles, so I am just waiting for AF on Tuesday. But I have zero symptoms so far so if I end up being pregnant it will be one of those "I had no idea!" posts. 

pfff... still hoping one of you girls comes back here tomorrow with a surprise BFP!

Who else is close to testing?


----------



## Jalanis22

I know it sucks! Maybe i ovulated earlier than what it said. I have no idea what threw it off or maybe this just wasnt my month. Looks like we will be July baby maybe..

How long are your cycle days cocotutu?


----------



## FTale

Hi, ladies, I'm posting from my lil cell window. Won't be near my computer til Sunday night. I feel like crap too but my dear friend needs help with cleaning up for a possible move. She is feeding me antibiotic teas and letting me take naps galore (some helper I am).

I am so sad that we haven't caught a stork yet. I know our babies are waiting for us. They are going to be the coolest lil kids ever! (YES Coco, you are right. Despite my dislike of bfn and infections...I do want one more :) )

And for you new moms waiting on your first baby ever OH MY...you are going to be so beaming happy we will feel the glow from across the globe.

I gotta go now and sorry for any typos. I'll pwrsonnaly catch up once I'm home again.

:dust:


----------



## Disneylovers

Hope you're having a nice vacation FTale! 

Jalanis if I wasn't temping I'd be questioning if I ovulated when I did too, those temps on my chart pretty much point huge arrows to it though


----------



## Jalanis22

I had some light cramps today probably AF making her way soon. Took evening tests and BFN :nope: im pretty sure im out. Excited to see who gets the first BFP here!


----------



## bbygurl719

Who else is close to testing I start my tww tomorrow n hope it flies by.


----------



## Jalanis22

I just went to the re and literally wiped on some yellow beige cm snot! Ive never had that...and neither in the amount i got all at one wipe..i can post but might be tmi :wacko: lol


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> I just went to the re and literally wiped on some yellow beige cm snot! Ive never had that...and neither in the amount i got all at one wipe..i can post but might be tmi :wacko: lol

Cm has been like that right before af for me in the past, old blood makes it look beige then it slowly gets brown for me. I've had 3 days of cramps now, and it's mostly after I check cp/cm so I'm wondering if checking is irritating my cervix? It's as tender feeling as my bb's :of . DH thinks I'm pregnant (haven't told him I sneakily tested), I can't remember if I had cramping with DS like this, I had pinching during implantation but not days long so I'm guessing it's pre-AF loveliness... :/


----------



## Jalanis22

I never usually have CM like that...when i know its AF i start light brown cm and then from there it goes on to all colors :haha: maybe your irritating your cervix by checking each day would be my opinion.

My bbs arent tender but my nipps are they hurt. 
You havent told DH? Mine has been on my ass since ive been testing he wants to see if it turns positive but i told him that we were more than likely out already.


----------



## Disneylovers

Haha, no then he'd know how many I take! We keep it to me telling him if I test early and it's positive or I keep shhhhhh at my digression until af is due, he knows that I'll test on Monday for sure. The negative or squinters stress him out more than me, he's really all in once we start ttc bless him. 

As for the cramps, I haven't really checked more than normal, maybe it's all of the stupid irritable tummy thing, I have found in the last month or so that eggs aren't friends with me anymore... food sensitivities suck! Lactose and now eggs (early stages of sensitivity so it seems to be just eggs on their own, safe for them to be in pasta, pancakes, etc... for now). I hope when I do get pregnant that I get a break from the whole intolerance thing! That was the best, around 20 weeks it started to go away and I had about 3 months after DS was born for it to come back fully. Perks of pregnancy that I miss haha


----------



## Jalanis22

Wow that blows you actually have intolerance on certain foods. My pregnancies i always vomit no matter what month im on and heartburn like crazy i certainly dont miss that..but ive never gotten to that point your on.


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey all. Still hopeful for a june baby so im still here snooping on your comments.
I used to have food sensitivities too but i started taking a high quality probiotic and a digestive enzyme every day and after about id say 90 days of being consistent with them i began noticing a huge difference. I still take them daily an have no more intolerance.
If interested you may like the book
Inner transformations using essential oils. Super informative.

I ovulate today and i am totally optimistic about this cycle. I hate being this optimistic because i will be mighty sad to see BFN's if they come. Anyways. On to the obsessing and waiting &#128513;


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm am so excited to be in the tww hope this is my month oily u r a day behind me in cycle


----------



## Disneylovers

Well, I'm out ladies, I think DH is more upset than I thought he'd be, roll on the :witch: flying away asap.

I will look into that oily, actually I need to find digestive enzymes for DS as he can't seem to break down protein and fat very well and throws up if he eats anything that is too heavy in either


----------



## Lyo28

sorly to hear you are out Disney. no luck for any of us so far this month. next month haso got to be better. 

I'm on cd5 so af finishing up now and onto the next stage.


----------



## TaylorK

bbygurl719 said:


> I'm am so excited to be in the tww hope this is my month oily u r a day behind me in cycle

Im on cd 16 4dpo and im really hopin this cycle works !..good luck to u and Oilymamma 

Disney sorry to hear you are out but hopefully af wud get dun with fast and you can get bak in the tww..

Jalanis fx stil for ur bfp...

Lyso welcome to waitin to ovulate 101..wish you luck...

FTALE WHATS UP WITH YA! where are you at in ur cycle?


----------



## bbygurl719

TaylorK said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> I'm am so excited to be in the tww hope this is my month oily u r a day behind me in cycle
> 
> Im on cd 16 4dpo and im really hopin this cycle works !..good luck to u and Oilymamma
> 
> Disney sorry to hear you are out but hopefully af wud get dun with fast and you can get bak in the tww..
> 
> Jalanis fx stil for ur bfp...
> 
> Lyso welcome to waitin to ovulate 101..wish you luck...
> 
> FTALE WHATS UP WITH YA! where are you at in ur cycle?Click to expand...

Ty Taylor I actually think I am ovulating later this month because my opks today got really dark not quite positive though so we will see. I was basing that off of my ticker.


----------



## Jalanis22

TaylorK said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> I'm am so excited to be in the tww hope this is my month oily u r a day behind me in cycle
> 
> Im on cd 16 4dpo and im really hopin this cycle works !..good luck to u and Oilymamma
> 
> Disney sorry to hear you are out but hopefully af wud get dun with fast and you can get bak in the tww..
> 
> Jalanis fx stil for ur bfp...
> 
> Lyso welcome to waitin to ovulate 101..wish you luck...
> 
> FTALE WHATS UP WITH YA! where are you at in ur cycle?Click to expand...

Thanks! But im more than likely out so just waiting for AF to show to start over again...hopefully next cycle will be the lucky cycle for all of us


----------



## Disneylovers

On the upside DH is up for bd'ing earlier to try to sway for a girl, silver linings and all that. 

Where is mkaykeys? She should be up there with jalanis soon to test

I have hope for you still jalanis!

I'm shocked my cycle was so short, not sure what cut my lp short by 2-3 days...


----------



## FTale

Hi everyone, I'm finally home again. Had a wonderful time with my friend and her lil doggies which my daughter romped around with nonstop. :D

I had a short but but it was light, medium and heavy for the the three days it lasted. Now I'm just doing the occasional spotting. Still drinking lots of water to stay off infections. And feel weak mostly but my friend gave me a good mealplan to follow that helped her drop in weight and get more energy. Not a fad diet just how to eat real food in portions.

I got caught up with everyone's post. I had to catch myself because I had the crabby bfn/af look on it. I was so praying for bfps. I know you are testing tomorrow *COCO* No pressure at all...:coffee: How you have lasted so long without testing is beyond me.


I think after all of the anxiety this past cycle a bit of us are ready for a relaxing cycle this go around. It IS going to happen. Our babies are getting in line. And as much as we want them here now there's not rushing perfection. :blush:

I decided I'm going to have fun with it. I hope everyone can else do the same. :happydance:

I foreone cannot wait to have a frozen caramel latte..again. I had one yesterday end and I'm going to have another this week. :haha:


For those of you who are in you tww. We are praying for you and sending you enough :dust: to make a rainbow. (Taylor, I love your optimism. Your post are like pep rallies)


It's October!!! I thought it would be fun if we posted some of our Fall or Halloween craft work. Carved pumpkins, front door decorations...anything. We WILL be up to more than bding, peeing on sticks, and charting..lol... Lets have some pics to show our future beans what we were up to during the making of 'baby'. 

I have after vacation laundry and dishes to do. :nope: I just don't want to do them but apparently its like my job or some thing...hahaha


:hugs:


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> Hi everyone, I'm finally home again. Had a wonderful time with my friend and her lil doggies which my daughter romped around with nonstop. :D
> 
> I had a short but but it was light, medium and heavy for the the three days it lasted. Now I'm just doing the occasional spotting. Still drinking lots of water to stay off infections. And feel weak mostly but my friend gave me a good mealplan to follow that helped her drop in weight and get more energy. Not a fad diet just how to eat real food in portions.
> 
> I got caught up with everyone's post. I had to catch myself because I had the crabby bfn/af look on it. I was so praying for bfps. I know you are testing tomorrow *COCO* No pressure at all...:coffee: How you have lasted so long without testing is beyond me.
> 
> 
> I think after all of the anxiety this past cycle a bit of us are ready for a relaxing cycle this go around. It IS going to happen. Our babies are getting in line. And as much as we want them here now there's not rushing perfection. :blush:
> 
> I decided I'm going to have fun with it. I hope everyone can else do the same. :happydance:
> 
> I foreone cannot wait to have a frozen caramel latte..again. I had one yesterday end and I'm going to have another this week. :haha:
> 
> 
> For those of you who are in you tww. We are praying for you and sending you enough :dust: to make a rainbow. (Taylor, I love your optimism. Your post are like pep rallies)
> 
> 
> It's October!!! I thought it would be fun if we posted some of our Fall or Halloween craft work. Carved pumpkins, front door decorations...anything. We WILL be up to more than bding, peeing on sticks, and charting..lol... Lets have some pics to show our future beans what we were up to during the making of 'baby'.
> 
> I have after vacation laundry and dishes to do. :nope: I just don't want to do them but apparently its like my job or some thing...hahaha
> 
> 
> :hugs:

Lol i guess i have too mucb energy! Thats probably y..also Halloween isnt a big thing in my country so i wont b doin no decorations or anything like that sadly ...ill jus b stalkin you guys decorative ideas an admiring from 18000 miles away lol 
Did i mention im wanting to buy everything i see for a baby girl ? Lord im turnin crazy lol ...but everything is so cute n little n i jus want to have it ...dh says he can tell our daughter will b spoilt rotten n we will have to sell the house :blush::haha::happydance: i said i dont mind as long as i have her lol


----------



## Disneylovers

We're sorting out DS's Halloween costume, he wants to be wreck it ralph... he got a hand me down pair of overalls so I dyed them brown/maroon and got him an orange shirt, just got to get him a medal to complete the look and not get his hair cut even though he's going to really need it by Halloween lol. We're doing a charity walk at Disneyland on the 30th so have to be up at 4am :o I might let him wear his costume minus the mouse in his hair because I'm not dealing with that at stupid o'clock in the morning lol. The walk is for Children's Hospital Orange County (CHOC), we have a team for one of our close friends, she lost her teenage daughter to septic shock and pneumonia in 2012, she was like a little sister to me so we're fundraising like crazy over here

I'll still be using opks and temping, will have a few cheeky drinkies tonight then go back to giving everything up to ttc. FX for some Halloween bfps for those who'll be in the tww then, hopefully this will be our month


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm finally home again. Had a wonderful time with my friend and her lil doggies which my daughter romped around with nonstop. :D
> 
> I had a short but but it was light, medium and heavy for the the three days it lasted. Now I'm just doing the occasional spotting. Still drinking lots of water to stay off infections. And feel weak mostly but my friend gave me a good mealplan to follow that helped her drop in weight and get more energy. Not a fad diet just how to eat real food in portions.
> 
> I got caught up with everyone's post. I had to catch myself because I had the crabby bfn/af look on it. I was so praying for bfps. I know you are testing tomorrow *COCO* No pressure at all...:coffee: How you have lasted so long without testing is beyond me.
> 
> 
> I think after all of the anxiety this past cycle a bit of us are ready for a relaxing cycle this go around. It IS going to happen. Our babies are getting in line. And as much as we want them here now there's not rushing perfection. :blush:
> 
> I decided I'm going to have fun with it. I hope everyone can else do the same. :happydance:
> 
> I foreone cannot wait to have a frozen caramel latte..again. I had one yesterday end and I'm going to have another this week. :haha:
> 
> 
> For those of you who are in you tww. We are praying for you and sending you enough :dust: to make a rainbow. (Taylor, I love your optimism. Your post are like pep rallies)
> 
> 
> It's October!!! I thought it would be fun if we posted some of our Fall or Halloween craft work. Carved pumpkins, front door decorations...anything. We WILL be up to more than bding, peeing on sticks, and charting..lol... Lets have some pics to show our future beans what we were up to during the making of 'baby'.
> 
> I have after vacation laundry and dishes to do. :nope: I just don't want to do them but apparently its like my job or some thing...hahaha
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Lol i guess i have too mucb energy! Thats probably y..also Halloween isnt a big thing in my country so i wont b doin no decorations or anything like that sadly ...ill jus b stalkin you guys decorative ideas an admiring from 18000 miles away lol
> Did i mention im wanting to buy everything i see for a baby girl ? Lord im turnin crazy lol ...but everything is so cute n little n i jus want to have it ...dh says he can tell our daughter will b spoilt rotten n we will have to sell the house :blush::haha::happydance: i said i dont mind as long as i have her lolClick to expand...

Baby girls... :) I actually just bought lil outfits and dreamed of baby being in them. I didn't know if it would be a boy or a girl. I just knew I could not wait to hold'em. And yes, all of our babies on here are going to be spoiled...heheh


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers i wish i had hope myself but i really doubt it...i think i would of had some squinters or faints by now..

Ready to see all of ya'll ladies your halloween diys crafts...mYbe ill get some ideas from you all too lol


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> We're sorting out DS's Halloween costume, he wants to be wreck it ralph... he got a hand me down pair of overalls so I dyed them brown/maroon and got him an orange shirt, just got to get him a medal to complete the look and not get his hair cut even though he's going to really need it by Halloween lol. We're doing a charity walk at Disneyland on the 30th so have to be up at 4am :o I might let him wear his costume minus the mouse in his hair because I'm not dealing with that at stupid o'clock in the morning lol. The walk is for Children's Hospital Orange County (CHOC), we have a team for one of our close friends, she lost her teenage daughter to septic shock and pneumonia in 2012, she was like a little sister to me so we're fundraising like crazy over here
> 
> I'll still be using opks and temping, will have a few cheeky drinkies tonight then go back to giving everything up to ttc. FX for some Halloween bfps for those who'll be in the tww then, hopefully this will be our month

I love Wreck it Ralph!!! I bet he is adorable in his lil costume. My dd wants to be lil red robin hood again..lol But this time in a more racey costume not like her cute 2 year old one. Luckily the costume is itchy so she probably won't have it on long as we hang out with family for halloween. I am so sorry about your friends daughter. Pain unimaginable. Great that you are walking for this cause. Its worth the 4am wake up. :hugs: You said 'drinkie' mmmm...I know what I'd have but I dare not say it because I'll end up getting some and regretting it. My ibs is so bad everything acidic or dairy runs through me but not before beating up my intestines. So, I totally feel for your DS, it is not fun. Food is like the enemy most times.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Disneylovers i wish i had hope myself but i really doubt it...i think i would of had some squinters or faints by now..
> 
> Ready to see all of ya'll ladies your halloween diys crafts...mYbe ill get some ideas from you all too lol

Right before AF started for me this cycle I kept reading how others got bfps on like dpo14 or 15 and I was so hoping that would be the case for me. I mean, why not? It is possible. So, don't pack it in just yet!! :)


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> I'm am so excited to be in the tww hope this is my month oily u r a day behind me in cycle
> 
> Im on cd 16 4dpo and im really hopin this cycle works !..good luck to u and Oilymamma
> 
> Disney sorry to hear you are out but hopefully af wud get dun with fast and you can get bak in the tww..
> 
> Jalanis fx stil for ur bfp...
> 
> Lyso welcome to waitin to ovulate 101..wish you luck...
> 
> FTALE WHATS UP WITH YA! where are you at in ur cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Ty Taylor I actually think I am ovulating later this month because my opks today got really dark not quite positive though so we will see. I was basing that off of my ticker.Click to expand...


Did you want me to just keep you in the Tww or did you want to hang out in Waiting to O? FF and opk sticks drove me batty last cycle. I'm just sticking to bbt and that's it. I noticed my temp drops to 97.2 and I start getting ewcm. That's enough of a warning for me. :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

I need to read on that to have at least a little bit of hope still..

I lik3 going to the countdownpregnancy page to vote on hpt tests but it makes me say to myself like "why isnt my test there positive" etc etc. But i feel.nothing but happiness to those that get their bfps..everyone has their own timing for right timing so that puts my mind at ease.


----------



## OilyMamma

FTale said:


> Hi everyone, I'm finally home again. Had a wonderful time with my friend and her lil doggies which my daughter romped around with nonstop. :D
> 
> I had a short but but it was light, medium and heavy for the the three days it lasted. Now I'm just doing the occasional spotting. Still drinking lots of water to stay off infections. And feel weak mostly but my friend gave me a good mealplan to follow that helped her drop in weight and get more energy. Not a fad diet just how to eat real food in portions.
> 
> I got caught up with everyone's post. I had to catch myself because I had the crabby bfn/af look on it. I was so praying for bfps. I know you are testing tomorrow *COCO* No pressure at all...:coffee: How you have lasted so long without testing is beyond me.
> 
> 
> I think after all of the anxiety this past cycle a bit of us are ready for a relaxing cycle this go around. It IS going to happen. Our babies are getting in line. And as much as we want them here now there's not rushing perfection. :blush:
> 
> I decided I'm going to have fun with it. I hope everyone can else do the same. :happydance:
> 
> I foreone cannot wait to have a frozen caramel latte..again. I had one yesterday end and I'm going to have another this week. :haha:
> 
> 
> For those of you who are in you tww. We are praying for you and sending you enough :dust: to make a rainbow. (Taylor, I love your optimism. Your post are like pep rallies)
> 
> 
> It's October!!! I thought it would be fun if we posted some of our Fall or Halloween craft work. Carved pumpkins, front door decorations...anything. We WILL be up to more than bding, peeing on sticks, and charting..lol... Lets have some pics to show our future beans what we were up to during the making of 'baby'.
> 
> I have after vacation laundry and dishes to do. :nope: I just don't want to do them but apparently its like my job or some thing...hahaha
> 
> 
> :hugs:

The most decorating we do is gather the old hay from the bales and fill our garden boxes and throw some leaves and fake pumpkins on top lol. Im lucky if i even get that done. October is like a second christmas season for us. Lots of birthdays and thanksgiving and all that fun stuff so i always miss fall decor and catch up in time for christmas. Right now my kitchen table is full of crocheted items im gifting at christmas time. Lol. Mitts. Scarves and hats are the theme lol!!


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale, I'm thinking rum and pineapple lol

Opks can be frustrating, I like backing them up with the digital clearblue ones, saved my sanity, if I went by just bbt and cm I'm worried I'd miss o because I get a lot of creamy mixed with watery cm. but bbt is needed to confirm o so will keep up with all lol. 

I took a test this am, more faint lines then af showed so I think the tests I had love blood lol, see if said the boas was a false positive ;)

Here's DS's costume so far, I haven't played with his hair yet... DH thinks he needs to wear closed shoes so I'm trying to figure out which ones he'll wear instead of the flip flops I had picked out. Looking for a fix it Felix toy for him to carry with him instead of the hammer he wants lol
 



Attached Files:







20160916_185147.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> FTale, I'm thinking rum and pineapple lol
> 
> Opks can be frustrating, I like backing them up with the digital clearblue ones, saved my sanity, if I went by just bbt and cm I'm worried I'd miss o because I get a lot of creamy mixed with watery cm. but bbt is needed to confirm o so will keep up with all lol.
> 
> I took a test this am, more faint lines then af showed so I think the tests I had love blood lol, see if said the boas was a false positive ;)
> 
> Here's DS's costume so far, I haven't played with his hair yet... DH thinks he needs to wear closed shoes so I'm trying to figure out which ones he'll wear instead of the flip flops I had picked out. Looking for a fix it Felix toy for him to carry with him instead of the hammer he wants lol

Haha soo cute :winkwink: try his hair with hair spray and a blow dryer that should work to have exact same hair lol


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i66.tinypic.com/141334k.jpg

Look how clearly the indent/evap shows..top test. Either bad batch or bad tests.


----------



## Disneylovers

The middle one looks like mine have when dry, so frustrating! What's the expiration on them? Mine are March 2017 so should be well within the time-frame of them being good to use


----------



## Jalanis22

Expiration til 2018 can you believe that! And the evil indent evaps i have


----------



## flyingduster

Hey guys! I haven't caught up, but I've been away all weekend at a breastfeeding conference so I'm home again now!!
I've been SO emotional yesterday and today that I reckon AF is just around the corner as predicted. Excited to get another go at another month, bring on AF!


----------



## TaylorK

Wow i guess thats all our ladies havin to start over ...fx for nex cycle


----------



## Disneylovers

TaylorK said:


> Wow i guess thats all our ladies havin to start over ...fx for nex cycle

At least we're consistent as a group :p 

Jalanis, I'd contact the seller and let them know they have a bad batch if af shows and proves they're indents


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> Wow i guess thats all our ladies havin to start over ...fx for nex cycle
> 
> At least we're consistent as a group :p
> 
> Jalanis, I'd contact the seller and let them know they have a bad batch if af shows and proves they're indentsClick to expand...

Yea i already did they kept replying to making me feel like if i was dumb, saying that the urine has to go through and how many seconds to dip in and stuff:growlmad:...i told them i knew how to take the tests but they all give me indents and evaps within time limit so they will send me a new batch soon. Hopefully those arent bad like these.


----------



## Disneylovers

I hate it when companies play like you're not clued in on things, like hello not my first time using them. Only 3 of mine had indents so I don't think the whole bunch is bad on them. I will probably wait it the tww this cycle, and no experiments lol. I'm thinking I'll get a box of frers and stick them in the cupboard.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ive had more than 3 with indents showing..and ill.probably wait for the frer lol if i buy early i will do them early :haha: but of course after i get AF to arrive.


----------



## bbygurl719

FTale said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> I'm am so excited to be in the tww hope this is my month oily u r a day behind me in cycle
> 
> Im on cd 16 4dpo and im really hopin this cycle works !..good luck to u and Oilymamma
> 
> Disney sorry to hear you are out but hopefully af wud get dun with fast and you can get bak in the tww..
> 
> Jalanis fx stil for ur bfp...
> 
> Lyso welcome to waitin to ovulate 101..wish you luck...
> 
> FTALE WHATS UP WITH YA! where are you at in ur cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Ty Taylor I actually think I am ovulating later this month because my opks today got really dark not quite positive though so we will see. I was basing that off of my ticker.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you want me to just keep you in the Tww or did you want to hang out in Waiting to O? FF and opk sticks drove me batty last cycle. I'm just sticking to bbt and that's it. I noticed my temp drops to 97.2 and I start getting ewcm. That's enough of a warning for me. :haha:Click to expand...

You can keep me in the tww. I got my positive opk this evening. So I should ovulate within 24 to 48 hours. So when do I consider my self 1dpo


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> Wow i guess thats all our ladies havin to start over ...fx for nex cycle
> 
> At least we're consistent as a group :p
> 
> Jalanis, I'd contact the seller and let them know they have a bad batch if af shows and proves they're indentsClick to expand...

Yupp! And we are an awesome set of ladies hear ...i dont kno u guys if i see u but i feel like we've known each other for yrs personally..i love it


----------



## TaylorK

bbygurl719 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> I'm am so excited to be in the tww hope this is my month oily u r a day behind me in cycle
> 
> Im on cd 16 4dpo and im really hopin this cycle works !..good luck to u and Oilymamma
> 
> Disney sorry to hear you are out but hopefully af wud get dun with fast and you can get bak in the tww..
> 
> Jalanis fx stil for ur bfp...
> 
> Lyso welcome to waitin to ovulate 101..wish you luck...
> 
> FTALE WHATS UP WITH YA! where are you at in ur cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Ty Taylor I actually think I am ovulating later this month because my opks today got really dark not quite positive though so we will see. I was basing that off of my ticker.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you want me to just keep you in the Tww or did you want to hang out in Waiting to O? FF and opk sticks drove me batty last cycle. I'm just sticking to bbt and that's it. I noticed my temp drops to 97.2 and I start getting ewcm. That's enough of a warning for me. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You can keep me in the tww. I got my positive opk this evening. So I should ovulate within 24 to 48 hours. So when do I consider my self 1dpoClick to expand...

When i get my positive opk i always get a negative 2 days after so i count that day as 1dpo...for example i got solid smiley on day 11 ...so id put O on day 12 n 1dpo on cd13 hope that helps


----------



## flyingduster

Oh Taylor, I was never in the running this month anyway, as we never got a bd in on time!! I'm just not certain when AF will arrive, but I know she will.
I used to have a 14 day LP waaaaay back before kids, but my first cycle PP had a 12 day LP, and now I'm on my second cycle so will be interesting to see if it changes still.


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> FTale, I'm thinking rum and pineapple lol
> 
> Opks can be frustrating, I like backing them up with the digital clearblue ones, saved my sanity, if I went by just bbt and cm I'm worried I'd miss o because I get a lot of creamy mixed with watery cm. but bbt is needed to confirm o so will keep up with all lol.
> 
> I took a test this am, more faint lines then af showed so I think the tests I had love blood lol, see if said the boas was a false positive ;)
> 
> Here's DS's costume so far, I haven't played with his hair yet... DH thinks he needs to wear closed shoes so I'm trying to figure out which ones he'll wear instead of the flip flops I had picked out. Looking for a fix it Felix toy for him to carry with him instead of the hammer he wants lol

You mentioned it!! HAHAH...UGH. That is my favorite. And it just can't be any old Rum ROFL. My husband doesn't get it because he's not big on drinks or anything sweet in general but he'll get me whatever I want while he has a hard apple cider. :shrug:

He is so cute!!! I hope you find a felix toy. You can hit ebay or amazon for used. But I'm sure its still around.


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Hey guys! I haven't caught up, but I've been away all weekend at a breastfeeding conference so I'm home again now!!
> I've been SO emotional yesterday and today that I reckon AF is just around the corner as predicted. Excited to get another go at another month, bring on AF!

WB Flyinguster!! I hope you had a great time at the conference. Remember PMS are also preggy feelings too FX you get a surprise bfp!! :dust:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> Wow i guess thats all our ladies havin to start over ...fx for nex cycle
> 
> At least we're consistent as a group :p
> 
> Jalanis, I'd contact the seller and let them know they have a bad batch if af shows and proves they're indentsClick to expand...
> 
> Yea i already did they kept replying to making me feel like if i was dumb, saying that the urine has to go through and how many seconds to dip in and stuff:growlmad:...i told them i knew how to take the tests but they all give me indents and evaps within time limit so they will send me a new batch soon. Hopefully those arent bad like these.Click to expand...

I think indents/evaps are done on purpose by the creators. Its how they make the money. I know when I used FRER curved last cycle it had a huge indent in it before I even used it!! I was looking at one line/indent. That ended up being next to the color filled control line. If I didn't know any better, I'd think it was a faint line.

Makes you have to wait until a missed period to test anymore.


----------



## FTale

Taylor: Hey, Taylor!! Sorry, it took me this long to reply to your post. My mind wonders so quick!! But I am cd 6 just. I will be doing the O thing this weekend. I have a ticker at the bottom of my sig. so you can see where I am at. Some times its a day off because of my short lp kind of hard to get some tickers to follow exactly,

How are you feeling?


----------



## FTale

Coco: I hope you get that bfp today!! FX :dust:


----------



## bbygurl719

TaylorK said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> I'm am so excited to be in the tww hope this is my month oily u r a day behind me in cycle
> 
> Im on cd 16 4dpo and im really hopin this cycle works !..good luck to u and Oilymamma
> 
> Disney sorry to hear you are out but hopefully af wud get dun with fast and you can get bak in the tww..
> 
> Jalanis fx stil for ur bfp...
> 
> Lyso welcome to waitin to ovulate 101..wish you luck...
> 
> FTALE WHATS UP WITH YA! where are you at in ur cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Ty Taylor I actually think I am ovulating later this month because my opks today got really dark not quite positive though so we will see. I was basing that off of my ticker.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you want me to just keep you in the Tww or did you want to hang out in Waiting to O? FF and opk sticks drove me batty last cycle. I'm just sticking to bbt and that's it. I noticed my temp drops to 97.2 and I start getting ewcm. That's enough of a warning for me. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You can keep me in the tww. I got my positive opk this evening. So I should ovulate within 24 to 48 hours. So when do I consider my self 1dpoClick to expand...
> 
> When i get my positive opk i always get a negative 2 days after so i count that day as 1dpo...for example i got solid smiley on day 11 ...so id put O on day 12 n 1dpo on cd13 hope that helpsClick to expand...

Ty Taylor that does help. So tomorrow I will b 1dpo and finally in the tww


----------



## familygirl30

Hi ladies, well I'm on cd 17 today and I'm not sure if I've ovulated yet :( I've been using the advanced clear blue tests since cd 7 and all I've had is 10 flashing smiles. I used cheaper tests a week ago and I was getting a faint line but then nothing. So don't know what's going on


----------



## Disneylovers

familygirl30 said:


> Hi ladies, well I'm on cd 17 today and I'm not sure if I've ovulated yet :( I've been using the advanced clear blue tests since cd 7 and all I've had is 10 flashing smiles. I used cheaper tests a week ago and I was getting a faint line but then nothing. So don't know what's going on

The advanced are solid when positive aren't they? still time yet for you to ovulate!

AFM: I switched my drawer over from HPTs to OPKs and had a little moment, stupid AF makes me so over emotional! Bad move to watch PS. I Love you last night too haha. 

DS has been extra adorable since last night, he keeps asking if there's a baby in mummys tummy, I tell him soon hopefully, he says he wants both a sister and a brother (and still that darned dinosaur lol) and showered me with kisses at bedtime... the latter I think was just because he didn't want mummy to leave his room just yet, he gave big hugs and snuggled on my lap whilst we read bedtime stories. He reminds me why we go through the stresses of TTC to have another, for all of the tantrums over naptime he makes up for it with such sweetness.


----------



## familygirl30

Disneylovers said:


> familygirl30 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, well I'm on cd 17 today and I'm not sure if I've ovulated yet :( I've been using the advanced clear blue tests since cd 7 and all I've had is 10 flashing smiles. I used cheaper tests a week ago and I was getting a faint line but then nothing. So don't know what's going on
> 
> The advanced are solid when positive aren't they? still time yet for you to ovulate!
> 
> AFM: I switched my drawer over from HPTs to OPKs and had a little moment, stupid AF makes me so over emotional! Bad move to watch PS. I Love you last night too haha.
> DS has been extra adorable since last night, he keeps asking if there's a baby in mummys tummy, I tell him soon hopefully, he says he wants both a sister and a brother (and still that darned dinosaur lol) and showered me with kisses at bedtime... the latter I think was just because he didn't want mummy to leave his room just yet, he gave big hugs and snuggled on my lap whilst we read bedtime stories. He reminds me why we go through the stresses of TTC to have another, for all of the tantrums over naptime he makes up for it with such sweetness.Click to expand...


Yeah they are but I wouldn't have thought anything was detected so early if was due to ovulate, also my periods r usually 26- 29 days and I'm on cd 17 so thought it be a bit late if this week, it says on the packet if had nine flashing smiles may want to stop testing as chances are won't get my Peak this cycle


----------



## Jalanis22

12dpo BFN can AF arrive sooner already! 
Im actually one of those that get 2-3 zits before AF which means AF is coming and i got a tiny one.nothing compared to the ones i get..ive been waking up feeling really hot these past days.


----------



## Coco Tutu

Hi everyone!

I am going to try and catch up tonight but I just wanted to say I got a positive today. I am 11 DPO and got a "1-2 Pregnant" on a digital. I am excited but super scared as well, cause of the early loss I had in June. 

Will you please keep fingers and toes crossed for me that this baby Bean sticks? 

Thank you and as I said, I will try to catch up and I will definitely keep following!!


----------



## Coco Tutu

FTale said:


> Coco: I hope you get that bfp today!! FX :dust:

FTale you are so awesome for remembering when I would test! <3 And your baby dust is top quality it seems :D

I am sending tons of baby dust your way too and to all our other friends on the thread as well!


----------



## Jalanis22

Awesome :yipee: the first BFP this thread has! 

Congrats Cocotutu!


----------



## Coco Tutu

Jalanis22 said:


> Awesome :yipee: the first BFP this thread has!
> 
> Congrats Cocotutu!

Jalanis it would be so great to find out that despite those BFN you can join me as well!! Otherwise, hope AF comes soon for you so you can have a fresh start. :hugs:


----------



## lostintrans26

Hi all,

This is my very first post, so I'm hoping you guys will be able to give me a little bit of advice as you all seem to be a bit more experienced.

So this is our first time actively TTC, have an 18 month old daughter, who wasn't planned and I was on BC at the time so didn't find out I was pregnant until almost 8 weeks so wasn't aware of any symptoms from early pregnancy.

This time around we're actively trying, and this is our first month. I have a 28 day cycle which tends to run like clock work. First day of this cycle was 9th September so I'm currently day 24. Not sure of when I ovulated but assuming it is around the 14th day we had lots of BD time between 12th and 17th.

For the past maybe 5 days I've been having some crazy symptoms and I'm not sure if this is AF coming (due Friday) or early pregnancy symptoms. Was having the wildest most lucid dreams for the past few days, I never really remember my dreams but have woken up and been like woah :) I have literally been so tired constantly and this was the only symptom I had from my first pregnancy that I know of. Not sure if this tiredness is a pregnancy symptom or just over-worked. Along with this I've been really nauseous, I smoke regularly and haven't smoked since Friday as even the thought of it is making me feel ill. For the past 3 days I've been having lotion like CM, and today I've had quite moderate cramping. My boobs also seem really funny, my nipple are quite tender and my boobs look almost shiny and silvery...sorry TMI :haha:

I took a FRER test Saturday which was negative, and probably too early, then took CB test this morning also negative?? Is that me out for this month or is there still hope?? I'm driving myself absolutely insane because I genuinely feel like I am pregnant, but not sure if that's because I want it or if its real symptoms. 

Somebody please put me out of my misery xx


----------



## Jalanis22

Cototutu - i would love to join you but i know i wont :nope:..hopefully af comes soon.

Lostintrans - so that makes you 10dpo? Your still early...your not out til AF shows. Im 12dpo which i expect for af to arrive soon but still have negatives so im pretty sure im out already.


----------



## lostintrans26

Jalanis22 said:


> Cototutu - i would love to join you but i know i wont :nope:..hopefully af comes soon.
> 
> Lostintrans - so that makes you 10dpo? Your still early...your not out til AF shows. Im 12dpo which i expect for af to arrive soon but still have negatives so im pretty sure im out already.

Think it makes me 11dpo? to be honest like I said this whole thing has me kind of lost. Does everybody show up with a positive test in the few days before missed AF??


----------



## Jalanis22

Everyone is different so not everyone shows with a positive before missed period. Good luck hun


----------



## lostintrans26

Jalanis22 said:


> Everyone is different so not everyone shows with a positive before missed period. Good luck hun

Jalanis - Thank you. I don't know how people do this ttc long term. It's my first month and I feel like I'm going mad lol.

Best of luck to you too - fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## bbygurl719

Congtats coco on your bfp.
Lost with both my pregnancy I did not get a positive until day of missed period.


----------



## lostintrans26

bbygurl719 said:



> Congtats coco on your bfp.
> Lost with both my pregnancy I did not get a positive until day of missed period.

Thank you bbygurl for replying to me. I've be racking my brain wondering/worrying. So much information on these sites and so many different opinions. So I never know which to go by. I'm glad that I still have some shot this month. Please God it will be a BFP for both of us :) xx


----------



## FTale

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
​
COCO TUTU​
CONGRATULATIONS!!!! PRAYING FOR A VERY STICKY BEAN AND A HH9!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
​


----------



## TaylorK

Woww coco Congrats hun..our first june baby !!YAYY&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.
FTALE ..Im doin fine girl!..started back University so alot to keep my mind a teeny bit occupied ..im on cd 17 5dpo ...No progesterone this cycle or vit c...as i figured its what set af early last cycle ..well mostly the vit c ..so im gonna see how my body runs this cycle without n if i get a bfp then ill start the npc or suppositories.. i did take soy isoflavones this month and it did bring O on 2 days earlier than last cycle so hopefully my lp would b long enough this cycle for me to get a bfp fingers crossed for that n dashed with tons of baby dust ...im not having any symptons are anything so im not sure if i would b lucky this month but we'll see..if everything goes well ill b testing on the 17th..darn thats far away but i have plenty test from last cycle i didnt get to use . Hopefully i dont take all in 1 day lol .
Wish u ladies tons of babydust and good luck


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> ​
> COCO TUTU​
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! PRAYING FOR A VERY STICKY BEAN AND A HH9!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> ​

 :happydance::happydance: H&H 9months an lots stickiness :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats coco!


----------



## FTale

Oh, man. I've got a killer headache. I usually only get like this right before the witch the shows. My bbs are feeling weird too. I read that antibiotics can mess with your estrogen. It can slow it down then once it leaves your system your body can get an estrogen overload. Me thinks I'm getting overloaded. If I don't ovulate this cycle, I'll know why....geesh 

Anyone else suffer from hormonal headaches so early in cycle?


----------



## Jalanis22

Hope you get better soon Ftale!

Afm my nipps are super sore hopefully sign that AF is coming soon already but have no signs down there yet.
I will retest tonight but im sure it will be the same :nope:


----------



## OilyMamma

Coco Tutu said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am going to try and catch up tonight but I just wanted to say I got a positive today. I am 11 DPO and got a "1-2 Pregnant" on a digital. I am excited but super scared as well, cause of the early loss I had in June.
> 
> Will you please keep fingers and toes crossed for me that this baby Bean sticks?
> 
> Thank you and as I said, I will try to catch up and I will definitely keep following!!

Yay! Fingers and toes are all crossed for you! So exciting!


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey all! 
I am officially in the TWW. Excited and over optimistic about this month which will totally make this wait so.much longer and a bfn so much tougher to deal with. Lol!!
Lucky for me this month is crazy busy and loaded with things to keep my mind occupied.

I used to get hormonal headaches. I did some research and learned alot about how chemicals in our home have molecules that mimick estrogen so our bodies have too much of one and not enough of the other. I threw out all chemicals (candles and anything scented included) and i no longer get them! I have never felt better


----------



## bbygurl719

So I had some strong o pains today so tomorrow I officially start my tww. I will test starting at 9dpo on the 12th.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Hope you get better soon Ftale!
> 
> Afm my nipps are super sore hopefully sign that AF is coming soon already but have no signs down there yet.
> I will retest tonight but im sure it will be the same :nope:

Interesting :D maybe you are earlier in your dpo than you think. Normally my bbs are sore the pain gets weaker as I get closer to af. So hoping you get a bfp. FX


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> So I had some strong o pains today so tomorrow I officially start my tww. I will test starting at 9dpo on the 12th.

Alright!! :happydance: FX!!


----------



## FTale

OilyMamma said:


> Hey all!
> I am officially in the TWW. Excited and over optimistic about this month which will totally make this wait so.much longer and a bfn so much tougher to deal with. Lol!!
> Lucky for me this month is crazy busy and loaded with things to keep my mind occupied.
> 
> I used to get hormonal headaches. I did some research and learned alot about how chemicals in our home have molecules that mimick estrogen so our bodies have too much of one and not enough of the other. I threw out all chemicals (candles and anything scented included) and i no longer get them! I have never felt better

Hmmm..good point. I will have a look around. I know I sprayed some thing earlier but can't recall if my headache was already there or not. I am very sensitive to smells though. Gonna have to play it safe. I took extra strength head meds and it is finally gone.


----------



## Coco Tutu

lostintrans26 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Cototutu - i would love to join you but i know i wont :nope:..hopefully af comes soon.
> 
> Lostintrans - so that makes you 10dpo? Your still early...your not out til AF shows. Im 12dpo which i expect for af to arrive soon but still have negatives so im pretty sure im out already.
> 
> Think it makes me 11dpo? to be honest like I said this whole thing has me kind of lost. Does everybody show up with a positive test in the few days before missed AF??Click to expand...

During the last TWWs I 've done quite a bit of "research" on the subject and it seems there are many women whose hormones increase at a lower rate and got their BFP at 14, even 17 DPO! It depends of course on your cycles as well. Best of luck!!


----------



## Coco Tutu

TaylorK said:


> Woww coco Congrats hun..our first june baby !!YAYY&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.
> FTALE ..Im doin fine girl!..started back University so alot to keep my mind a teeny bit occupied ..im on cd 17 5dpo ...No progesterone this cycle or vit c...as i figured its what set af early last cycle ..well mostly the vit c ..so im gonna see how my body runs this cycle without n if i get a bfp then ill start the npc or suppositories.. i did take soy isoflavones this month and it did bring O on 2 days earlier than last cycle so hopefully my lp would b long enough this cycle for me to get a bfp fingers crossed for that n dashed with tons of baby dust ...im not having any symptons are anything so im not sure if i would b lucky this month but we'll see..if everything goes well ill b testing on the 17th..darn thats far away but i have plenty test from last cycle i didnt get to use . Hopefully i dont take all in 1 day lol .
> Wish u ladies tons of babydust and good luck

Great that you have something to keep you distracted (funny how something as important as university becomes a mere distraction when we try not to go crazy from TTC :D)!

The two cycles after my chemical I took both B6 and an Iron/B12 tablet plus my regular prenatals. I guess it was good as it loaded my body with the good stuff, but i got the BFP only when I stopped with those and got my regular prenatal.

Let's hope that stopping Vit C this cycle might do it for you as well! And glad to read isoflavones worked to lengthen your lp! That's a very good sign!


----------



## Coco Tutu

FTale said:


> Oh, man. I've got a killer headache. I usually only get like this right before the witch the shows. My bbs are feeling weird too. I read that antibiotics can mess with your estrogen. It can slow it down then once it leaves your system your body can get an estrogen overload. Me thinks I'm getting overloaded. If I don't ovulate this cycle, I'll know why....geesh
> 
> Anyone else suffer from hormonal headaches so early in cycle?

Sorry you are feeling bad FTale :( I don't get hormonal headaches but I have friends who do and I know it sucks. Cutting out sugar completely helped one of them but I know your sugar/caffeine consumption is already low because of TTC. Could very well be that thing you sprayed though!


----------



## Jalanis22

FTale said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you get better soon Ftale!
> 
> Afm my nipps are super sore hopefully sign that AF is coming soon already but have no signs down there yet.
> I will retest tonight but im sure it will be the same :nope:
> 
> Interesting :D maybe you are earlier in your dpo than you think. Normally my bbs are sore the pain gets weaker as I get closer to af. So hoping you get a bfp. FXClick to expand...

I honestly have no idea what my real cycle is like so im really basing myself off a 28cycle day..bfn tonight will retest tomorrow morning til AF arrives...eithwr i ovulated earlier or later than expected not sure where to even start. 2 days before O day i did 2 opks and the one i did in afternoon was faint light so i followed up with a 2nd one to see if either it got a tad darker but i got fainter..i can post a pic here so u can see what i mean. So thats why im not even sure when i Ovulated...but i do remember having some O pains just cant remember what day it was :dohh:


----------



## Coco Tutu

Thank you everyone for your wishes! You are the sweetest! 
I will keep stalking as many of you seem to be entering the TWW again and really hope I started a BFP parade! Keep them coming!


I just want to put it out there, in case it helps any of you:

I had zero, really zero, symptoms till 11 DPO. A tingling feeling in my nipples, but I get that before AF as well, a few cramps when little one was breastfeeding but I get that as well too. My cervix was low and firm and my CM the usual white lotiony that's my normal before AF. Only CD 11 (which would be the day I expected my period) I woke up slightly nauseous and felt tired and that's that.


----------



## TaylorK

Coco Tutu said:


> Thank you everyone for your wishes! You are the sweetest!
> I will keep stalking as many of you seem to be entering the TWW again and really hope I started a BFP parade! Keep them coming!
> 
> 
> I just want to put it out there, in case it helps any of you:
> 
> I had zero, really zero, symptoms till 11 DPO. A tingling feeling in my nipples, but I get that before AF as well, a few cramps when little one was breastfeeding but I get that as well too. My cervix was low and firm and my CM the usual white lotiony that's my normal before AF. Only CD 11 (which would be the day I expected my period) I woke up slightly nauseous and felt tired and that's that.

I cant begin to explain how excited i am for you!! I cant wait to cherish my own moments:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Coco Tutu

TaylorK said:


> Coco Tutu said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your wishes! You are the sweetest!
> I will keep stalking as many of you seem to be entering the TWW again and really hope I started a BFP parade! Keep them coming!
> 
> 
> I just want to put it out there, in case it helps any of you:
> 
> I had zero, really zero, symptoms till 11 DPO. A tingling feeling in my nipples, but I get that before AF as well, a few cramps when little one was breastfeeding but I get that as well too. My cervix was low and firm and my CM the usual white lotiony that's my normal before AF. Only CD 11 (which would be the day I expected my period) I woke up slightly nauseous and felt tired and that's that.
> 
> I cant begin to explain how excited i am for you!! I cant wait to cherish my own moments:happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

the time will come soon Taylor! I will be over here, keeping my fingers crossed for you and the other girls :) and thank you!


----------



## TaylorK

You are most welcome ...and thank you


----------



## Lyo28

Coco absolutely fantastic news. delighted for you xxx 
I'll catch up with everyone else lat er. .


----------



## lostintrans26

Tested again today - 3 days before AF is due, Still a BFN :(


----------



## FTale

lostintrans26 said:


> Tested again today - 3 days before AF is due, Still a BFN :(

I'm sorry. :( I wish it was an automatic bfp by a certain day or you are out but its not. We never truly know when our little eggies implant so we have to wait it out. I hope you caught the egg and find out real soon here. :hugs:FX


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you get better soon Ftale!
> 
> Afm my nipps are super sore hopefully sign that AF is coming soon already but have no signs down there yet.
> I will retest tonight but im sure it will be the same :nope:
> 
> Interesting :D maybe you are earlier in your dpo than you think. Normally my bbs are sore the pain gets weaker as I get closer to af. So hoping you get a bfp. FXClick to expand...
> 
> I honestly have no idea what my real cycle is like so im really basing myself off a 28cycle day..bfn tonight will retest tomorrow morning til AF arrives...eithwr i ovulated earlier or later than expected not sure where to even start. 2 days before O day i did 2 opks and the one i did in afternoon was faint light so i followed up with a 2nd one to see if either it got a tad darker but i got fainter..i can post a pic here so u can see what i mean. So thats why im not even sure when i Ovulated...but i do remember having some O pains just cant remember what day it was :dohh:Click to expand...

Right?? I can't stand the cycles where I can't remember when I had O pain. It was like that some times when I wasn't ttc and I really needed to remember so I could make sure I had girly supplies stocked up...ugh.


----------



## schultzie18

Coco congratulations! H&H 9 months!
It has been crazy busy around here. I had two vacations back to back. It was the first one with dd. It went really well! I have been keeping up with everyone just haven't posted since we have been on vacation! 
The ladies that are still waiting for af and have been getting bfns you are not out until af shows her ugly face! There are many women I know who didn't get a positive test until af was late! 
Afm: I think I am oing either today or tomorrow. Bded last night and hoping again tonight!
After this week things should start to settle down for me. 
I am sending positive thoughts to all of you! I really hoping to hear more bfps soon! Hopefully, this is the start of it.


----------



## Jalanis22

Lostintrans - your not alone. 13dpo here bfn.


----------



## lostintrans26

Jalanis22 said:


> Lostintrans - your not alone. 13dpo here bfn.

It's proper frustrating. Like when I test I'm genuinely expecting to see a positive. Had some crazy cramping yesterday but nothing today. Normally when AF comes I get cramping on the day it arrives and then it stops after that first day.

I've got one test left now, and I'm gonna keep that for Friday (if I can manage to contain myself) when AF is due.

Please god the weekend will bring us some super BFPs :) Xx


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis, I still have hope for you! 
Lost, I didn't get a solid line until 13 dpo with DS, before that they were squinters that could easily have been missed, you're not out until af shows! 


AFM: Guess who's cold has worked it's way to me? yup, DH shared with DS, DS coughed in my face a few days ago and generally shared his snotty kisses. I swear AF is making me more susceptible to yuckiness :( but once again, at least it's way before O time! DS is due his flu shot next month so hopefully that'll cut down this cycle of bugs. It's been cooler here too so the cold air isn't helping sinus pain, a silver lining is none of the cold meds that I have can be taken during 1st tri so I'm not having to worry about that, There was a bad flu going around when I was just in 2nd tri with DS, my OB gave me meds to take but I could only take one dose a day, that was rough with all day morning sickness too, if I can avoid that again, that would be nice


----------



## bbygurl719

I hope u two get ur bfp soon. As for me 1dpo today and sick. I've had to be an awful lot today and if I don't go pee right when I go it hurts ugh wonder what that is about.


----------



## Coco Tutu

Disneylovers said:


> Jalanis, I still have hope for you!
> Lost, I didn't get a solid line until 13 dpo with DS, before that they were squinters that could easily have been missed, you're not out until af shows!
> 
> 
> AFM: Guess who's cold has worked it's way to me? yup, DH shared with DS, DS coughed in my face a few days ago and generally shared his snotty kisses. I swear AF is making me more susceptible to yuckiness :( but once again, at least it's way before O time! DS is due his flu shot next month so hopefully that'll cut down this cycle of bugs. It's been cooler here too so the cold air isn't helping sinus pain, a silver lining is none of the cold meds that I have can be taken during 1st tri so I'm not having to worry about that, There was a bad flu going around when I was just in 2nd tri with DS, my OB gave me meds to take but I could only take one dose a day, that was rough with all day morning sickness too, if I can avoid that again, that would be nice


oh nooo.. not another cold! Hope you and everyone in the house feel better soon! I like that you focus on the silver lining though! That's a great attitude :)


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i64.tinypic.com/ri9d0w.jpg

Look at this evil evap! Within time limit. Not sure if it has color. But doubt it AF will be here possibly tomorrow.

Top test FMU
Second test just recently


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> https://i64.tinypic.com/ri9d0w.jpg
> 
> Look at this evil evap! Within time limit. Not sure if it has color. But doubt it AF will be here possibly tomorrow.
> 
> Top test FMU
> Second test just recently

Oh, boy. I feel silly. Just figured out how to enlarge you pics. I can now see what is driving you insane. :dohh: I can't see any color from my end but I do see a possible evap. Man, if that doesn't turn into a positive I would never use those tests again.


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Jalanis, I still have hope for you!
> Lost, I didn't get a solid line until 13 dpo with DS, before that they were squinters that could easily have been missed, you're not out until af shows!
> 
> 
> AFM: Guess who's cold has worked it's way to me? yup, DH shared with DS, DS coughed in my face a few days ago and generally shared his snotty kisses. I swear AF is making me more susceptible to yuckiness :( but once again, at least it's way before O time! DS is due his flu shot next month so hopefully that'll cut down this cycle of bugs. It's been cooler here too so the cold air isn't helping sinus pain, a silver lining is none of the cold meds that I have can be taken during 1st tri so I'm not having to worry about that, There was a bad flu going around when I was just in 2nd tri with DS, my OB gave me meds to take but I could only take one dose a day, that was rough with all day morning sickness too, if I can avoid that again, that would be nice

OH NOOOO!! Awwww..Disney. Have to get you all better soon!! I did laugh because your DS coughed in your face..heheh..they ALWAYS do that no matter how you try to hide..lol. FX you get well quick, get plenty of rest and chicken soup (it has secret powers)


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> I hope u two get ur bfp soon. As for me 1dpo today and sick. I've had to be an awful lot today and if I don't go pee right when I go it hurts ugh wonder what that is about.

Like UTI hurt? Or does your tummy hurt?


----------



## Jalanis22

I know i dont want these tests no more but they resent me a same brand which i didnt want anymore but oh well i will have to suck it up lol...they drive me crazy i can literally see evaps in mostly all the ones ive done.

My nipps hurt badly to the point i can feel botherness when i carry my 2yr old. I can feel it..i want to get this over with already.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> https://i64.tinypic.com/ri9d0w.jpg
> 
> Look at this evil evap! Within time limit. Not sure if it has color. But doubt it AF will be here possibly tomorrow.
> 
> Top test FMU
> Second test just recently

That's crazy, and so clear. When do your new tests from them get here?

FTale, there's no avoiding their bugs, especially when they're all here look at my boogers mummy, and by that they shove a snotty tissue right at you. DS was literally "hi mummy" *cough cough* "I sick mummy, it tickles", yes, yes it does lol. The upside is that he napped without a fight because I said mummy was going to nap too, he liked those terms and conditiond then actually took a nap.


----------



## Jalanis22

I have no idea they get here from 4-10 business days they shipped yesterday..AF will probably be here by then lol

I feel not the AF cramps but like when your lower body feels like AF is coming so lets see


----------



## OhHappyZ

I'm out. So over this whole process. Onto month 6. Losing hope.


----------



## lostintrans26

Think I may be almost out too!! Day 26 of 28 day cycle and Ive had cramping yesterday and today. Also had slight spotting tonight...and when I saw spotting I mean literally 2 spots and then nothing...presume AF is on her wicked way :(


----------



## bbygurl719

FTale said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> I hope u two get ur bfp soon. As for me 1dpo today and sick. I've had to be an awful lot today and if I don't go pee right when I go it hurts ugh wonder what that is about.
> 
> Like UTI hurt? Or does your tummy hurt?Click to expand...

My tummy hurts almost like when u don't wake up n pee all night. When u do wake up u have to go so bad it hurts. That was what I was feeling.


----------



## flyingduster

Omg Coco!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! Whoop woop!

Jalanis, did you do other OPKs too? It sounds like you didn't get any positive ones so you could be way out on your O day?? Do you know what your usual LP is?

Lostintrans, it's toooootally normal I'm afraid, to be incredibly obsessed and live and breath the obsession of TTC. And yes, you will obsess over every little niggle you never ever noticed before and you'll be DEAD CERTAIN you never ever had that symptom before AF before..... I do hope you get your BFP of course, but please know it's so very normal and basically every single early preg symptom can also be matched perfectly by a PMS symptom. Nothing is guaranteed until you get a BFP or AF arrives, and both could be delayed for aaaaaany number of reasons. I promise though, one day it will all be in the distant past!!

Ohhappyz, I'm sorry!! Your chart looked good too! It is so hard. Xxx

And now I've forgotten what else I was gonna say to others! But big hugs for all the impending AFs and good luck to those in the middle of your cycle!! Bring it on!


AFM, I'm quite happy, as last month (my first PP AF) I had a luteal phase of 12 days, which is fine, but on the short side of fine. Well today I'm 12 DPO and my temp was high and I have no AF so I'm really happy my LP has extended a wee bit and there will be an even better chance next month!!! And no, there is still no chance of a sneaky BFP, I swear there is no chance due to bd timing, but it's ok and I'm looking forward to AF tomorrow or maybe even the next day and then trying again!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Flyingduster- i only did 2 opks i mentioned cause im never one that really does opks it stresses me, but out of curiosity i did them to see if i was near O day. Idk my LP because its my 1st month ttc..but before my second baby my cycles were always on point for 28 days..so im basing myself as a 28 day cycle but i dont know what it really is since we werent trying before i wouldnt take notes of when i received to count days. So if today is cycle day 28..maybe it will be longer idk. Im lost lol

I feel so weird down there in pretty sure AF is on her way


----------



## flyingduster

Ah, then I guess there is no way of knowing now until you either get AF or a BFP! But no way to be sure you are late or anything!


----------



## lostintrans26

So after slight (literally a dot) of spotting yesterday on cycle day 26, Ive had nothing since. The cramping is still there but no sign of AF... I feel even more in limbo now than I did before!!


----------



## Coco Tutu

OhHappyZ said:


> I'm out. So over this whole process. Onto month 6. Losing hope.

I am sorry :( I know it feels like forever but try to remember that doctors don't even start to worry about issues after a year of consistent trying. 

I hope you won't have to wait much longer though cause I know this TTC business can really drive us crazy :/ :hugs:


----------



## Coco Tutu

lostintrans26 said:


> So after slight (literally a dot) of spotting yesterday on cycle day 26, Ive had nothing since. The cramping is still there but no sign of AF... I feel even more in limbo now than I did before!!

Oh..! This could be good! If not, AF better show her ugly face soon cause I am sure this limbo is killing you.


----------



## Coco Tutu

Jalanis22 said:


> Flyingduster- i only did 2 opks i mentioned cause im never one that really does opks it stresses me, but out of curiosity i did them to see if i was near O day. Idk my LP because its my 1st month ttc..but before my second baby my cycles were always on point for 28 days..so im basing myself as a 28 day cycle but i dont know what it really is since we werent trying before i wouldnt take notes of when i received to count days. So if today is cycle day 28..maybe it will be longer idk. Im lost lol
> 
> I feel so weird down there in pretty sure AF is on her way

Jalanis I am just quickly writing to say you are not crazy at all, I can see the evaps as well. I also can't see color in my monitor but they are clearly there! Can't wait to see if they turn into a BFP. I am still holding hope for you!


----------



## Lyo28

OhHappyZ said:


> I'm out. So over this whole process. Onto month 6. Losing hope.

It took me 6 months of trying to get my first ever bfp. I was starting to get frustrated too. then got that bfp which was a mc but got pregnant with my son next month. then next 2 pregnancies happened easily. I don't know why it took 6 months. my timing was good. I was worried that something was wrong. but 4 pregnancies and 3 children later obviously nothing was wrong it just took that long! 
Your bfp is most likely just around the corner xx


----------



## Lyo28

lostintrans26 said:


> So after slight (literally a dot) of spotting yesterday on cycle day 26, Ive had nothing since. The cramping is still there but no sign of AF... I feel even more in limbo now than I did before!!

that could be very positive! you going to test?


----------



## Lyo28

Jalanis I so hope that your o day was later than you thought and bfp is coming. 

FTale how you doing any sign of uti this cycle? Hope not. 

Taylor how many dpo are you now and more importantly are you gonna test early??


----------



## Lyo28

sorry haven't been keeping up. last few days hectic. 

so I'm on cd 8. still spotting brown which seems to be my new normal now. brown spotting until about cd 9 or so. never used to happen but has last few cycles. anyhow I'm torn as to whether to get opks. my cycles are regular and I have a reasonable idea of when I ovulate so it's just a big old waste of money that could be used elsewhere. but I HATE not knowing that surge has happened and not pinning down the day. no point getting cheap ones anymore and the digital are so expensive so I think I'd better give them a miss this month. .... wish I was rich I'd have a room of my house dedicated to fancy opk and pregnancy tests. fully stocked at all times!!

so my plan is roughly to try to dtd cd8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16 I hate that it seems such a chore but we are so tired with the children we have already it genuinely can be an effort some nights. 

I'm hoping that I can resist testing before 12dpo. that is my aim anyhow.


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks girls! Im actually doing a substitute class right now so i havent really gotten on. Since the morning i feel just different down there which i thought AF would be here by now but she still hasnt shown...no cramps.no nothing just feel weird down there with my neighbor :haha:


----------



## OhHappyZ

Thank you ladies for your support. I know ill be fine and I know it will eventually happen, and time will fly to that point, but the first day I see blood is always so hard on me.


----------



## bbygurl719

2dpo and already wishing it was testing time.


----------



## Disneylovers

Oh happy, it's hard when timing and everything seems perfect and af still shows up, with DS it took 6 months to conceive him. My OB said even with everything being great with timing, it's still only a 20% chance to get pregnant, seems so crazily low a number! 

Jalanis I hope this means they aren't evaps or indents and you're just taking a little while longer to build up hcg!


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> sorry haven't been keeping up. last few days hectic.
> 
> so I'm on cd 8. still spotting brown which seems to be my new normal now. brown spotting until about cd 9 or so. never used to happen but has last few cycles. anyhow I'm torn as to whether to get opks. my cycles are regular and I have a reasonable idea of when I ovulate so it's just a big old waste of money that could be used elsewhere. but I HATE not knowing that surge has happened and not pinning down the day. no point getting cheap ones anymore and the digital are so expensive so I think I'd better give them a miss this month. .... wish I was rich I'd have a room of my house dedicated to fancy opk and pregnancy tests. fully stocked at all times!!
> 
> so my plan is roughly to try to dtd cd8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16 I hate that it seems such a chore but we are so tired with the children we have already it genuinely can be an effort some nights.
> 
> I'm hoping that I can resist testing before 12dpo. that is my aim anyhow.

I'm in the same boat. I don't want the miss the surge even though I know when its happening. I have started hurting earlier than normal since last cycle. I am resolved to not doing any hpt testing until a missed period but I broke down today and got some cheap opks because my temp rose this morning and my right ovary is hurting??? But not ovlation pain hurting. I thought I could chill and not bd until thursday or friday but my body is not cooperating.

You have ALOT of bding planned...heheh...I admire your commitment :thumbup:

I just hope i have the energy to cover each night until Monday. I know two cycles ago we just kept falling asleep...:haha:

I know what you mean about the expensive tests though. i have no more money for anything ttc related. I was telling my husband if I get preggers I might have to wait till I'm 12wks then go in and be like "Oh, my goodness, I'm pregnant, who knew.." I'll need that time to save up money for a sono appt. because our insurance is horrible.

Oh, and no more UTI symptoms plus my libido is back!!! :winkwink:


----------



## flyingduster

Lyo, do you temp at all?? Cos if you have a good idea by symptoms when you are leading up to it, then OPKs are a bit of a waste of money, but temping will then pinpoint O for you for sure and then you know when it was exactly and can count down the TWW accurately.... For the price of one thermometer it's an awesome tool!! 

Jalanis, fx these are all good signs!!! When will you test again!??

Lostintrans, that could be a good sign too!!

FTale, yay for no more UTI and libedo is back! Go get busy! Hahahaha.

AFM, now 13DPO, temp even higher but it was taken later in the morning cos we slept in! Lol. No AF yet anyway. I'm really happy my LP is heading back to my old 14 days, but at the same time I'm sorta keen to just hurry up and get on with the next cycle already! If I was in with a chance I'd be excited by now, but cos I'm not I'm just getting impatient for AF already!!


----------



## Jalanis22

I keep going to the RR i keep thinking AF is here but still nada. If it is AF, she should arrive any time today i think. Lets see hopefully not lol

Might test tonight if AF hasnt arrived. Im tempted to do frer but i will wait til i see something on ic


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Lyo, do you temp at all?? Cos if you have a good idea by symptoms when you are leading up to it, then OPKs are a bit of a waste of money, but temping will then pinpoint O for you for sure and then you know when it was exactly and can count down the TWW accurately.... For the price of one thermometer it's an awesome tool!!
> 
> Jalanis, fx these are all good signs!!! When will you test again!??
> 
> Lostintrans, that could be a good sign too!!
> 
> FTale, yay for no more UTI and libedo is back! Go get busy! Hahahaha.
> 
> AFM, now 13DPO, temp even higher but it was taken later in the morning cos we slept in! Lol. No AF yet anyway. I'm really happy my LP is heading back to my old 14 days, but at the same time I'm sorta keen to just hurry up and get on with the next cycle already! If I was in with a chance I'd be excited by now, but cos I'm not I'm just getting impatient for AF already!!


All it takes is one time!! Your chart looks fab to me!! FX :dust:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> I keep going to the RR i keep thinking AF is here but still nada. If it is AF, she should arrive any time today i think. Lets see hopefully not lol
> 
> Might test tonight if AF hasnt arrived. Im tempted to do frer but i will wait til i see something on ic

I hope it isn't AF. What is you longest cycle?


----------



## lostintrans26

This past week has given me so much respect for those women who spend years TTC. It's literally all that I'm thinking about. Every twinge in my body, every sneeze...I'm googling to see if it's a sign lol.

Had cramping day 25/26 and literally a spot last night. Then today I have woke up cramping has subsided a lot and no more spotting. The one other symptom that's really standing out is that my skin is always super clear...I'm one of those lucky ones that never gets spots/blemishes and never really have. For the past week I look like I have chickenpox on my face...it's like a mild breakout of acne. To the point where one of my employees today commented on it :cry:

Keep running to the toilet today because it feels really wet down there, as if AF has come on ( Sorry I know TMI) and no sign of the witch.

Did another test this morning, really don't know why I keep torturing myself with them mind. BFN again. 

AF is due on Friday, I'm not holding out for any miracles though. It's hard to remain positive when you see people getting BFP on 9DPO and I'm here 13 DPO with every symptom under the sun and about 20 BFN tests.

With my first pregnancy, I found out when I was like 6/7 weeks pregnant as I was on BC and wasn't planned, so don't even know if I had any symptoms then that I can compare it to.

But I genuinely do wish you all my very best blessings and wishes in getting your BFPs this month. It's hard when you want something so much and see other people around you take that very thing for granted :(

Big baby dust kisses to you all Xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

I just took a test but im not sure i think its an obvious evap...dont want to get excited cause im not sure.


----------



## lostintrans26

Jalanis22 said:


> I just took a test but im not sure i think its an obvious evap...dont want to get excited cause im not sure.

I'll get excited for you then :) picture??


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i67.tinypic.com/zkij5g.jpg

These tests are super bad..within time limit! I dont recommend these to anyone ive had so many evaps.


----------



## lostintrans26

Jalanis22 said:


> https://i67.tinypic.com/zkij5g.jpg
> 
> These tests are super bad..within time limit! I dont recommend these to anyone ive had so many evaps.

Right well i definetely see a line anyway...which is pretty positive because I can rarely see the slight lines on these types of tests in other people's pictures. Doesn't look like an EVAP to me, but the picture is kinda hard to see.

I've got fingers and toes crossed that this is the real deal for you, keep me updated Xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

You can click on the top of the pic and it expands the picture bigger...well i have shown tests to these ladies and you can obviously see the evap but this one threw me off..but ill test later today that will call it out.


----------



## lostintrans26

Jalanis22 said:


> You can click on the top of the pic and it expands the picture bigger...well i have shown tests to these ladies and you can obviously see the evap but this one threw me off..but ill test later today that will call it out.

Fingers crossed for you!! Bed time for me...I'm going to jump out of bed tomorrow morning first thing and test as always. Final day of my cycle tomorrow...cramping has stopped and no further spotting since yesterday.
Probably being foolish allowing myself to get hopeful.


----------



## Jalanis22

Dont say that your not foolish! So am i! If im right on track today i should receive AF which i havent yet...and i feel like wet down there that i check to see if its AF but no sign yet..your not out yet. :hugs:


----------



## lostintrans26

Jalanis22 said:


> Dont say that your not foolish! So am i! If im right on track today i should receive AF which i havent yet...and i feel like wet down there that i check to see if its AF but no sign yet..your not out yet. :hugs:

Have you got that wet thing too?? I spent the whole day today at work popping into the toilet as I felt as if AF was there:blush: but nothing apart from looking like I've peed myself lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Yess thats whats happening to me today! I keep checking this started since the morning thats why i was so sure AF was arriving in thr A.M but nothing til now.


----------



## lostintrans26

Jalanis22 said:


> Yess thats whats happening to me today! I keep checking this started since the morning thats why i was so sure AF was arriving in thr A.M but nothing til now.

I've had this since yesterday. I googled it, as I do with every other frickin symptom or basically anything that happens at all :haha: and it can be either a sign of early pregnancy or that AF is coming. So basically the same as every other symptom. Wouldn't the whole process be so much easier if the symptoms were different for AF and BFP?


----------



## Jalanis22

I agree with you! Why couldnt there be different signs for each thing.
On tests is it necessary to have a hold on urine? Or can i go every little while? Asking for testing.


----------



## lostintrans26

Jalanis22 said:


> I agree with you! Why couldnt there be different signs for each thing.
> On tests is it necessary to have a hold on urine? Or can i go every little while? Asking for testing.

I'm not the most experienced on this one! But would say the only reason people hold is to ensure that the urine sample is strong and not overly diluted. Like if you're peeling frequently it would be less concentrated??


----------



## flyingduster

FTale said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> Lyo, do you temp at all?? Cos if you have a good idea by symptoms when you are leading up to it, then OPKs are a bit of a waste of money, but temping will then pinpoint O for you for sure and then you know when it was exactly and can count down the TWW accurately.... For the price of one thermometer it's an awesome tool!!
> 
> Jalanis, fx these are all good signs!!! When will you test again!??
> 
> Lostintrans, that could be a good sign too!!
> 
> FTale, yay for no more UTI and libedo is back! Go get busy! Hahahaha.
> 
> AFM, now 13DPO, temp even higher but it was taken later in the morning cos we slept in! Lol. No AF yet anyway. I'm really happy my LP is heading back to my old 14 days, but at the same time I'm sorta keen to just hurry up and get on with the next cycle already! If I was in with a chance I'd be excited by now, but cos I'm not I'm just getting impatient for AF already!!
> 
> 
> All it takes is one time!! Your chart looks fab to me!! FX :dust:Click to expand...

Haha FTale, I know it only takes one (can you see my old chart on my link? From 2011? I got preg on only one bd then!) but the one bd we got in wasn't a very great bd (remember we were having trouble him finishing? He got himself off and finished only juuuust inside me, so not the greatest!) and it was also a solid 36+ hours after I had O cramping, and an egg only lives like 12-24 hours from ovulation, so reeeeeaallly no chance!! It LOOKS more promising than it is with the timing of O and bd, but it was way over the 24 hours later cos it was really early morning I was cramping and then the next evening we bd somewhat sucessfully. 
We did try to bd every day leading up to that but he wasn't able to finish. 

Just goes to show how promising a chart can look even with a guaranteed BFN!


----------



## flyingduster

Haha yeah pretty much every symptom is equally AF or early preg. Nothing is guaranteed either way until there is proof either way!!!!!

For tests, they do recommend you hold for a bit so the hormone can concentrate. Or at least not drink heaps so it's not really diluted!! But if you've got lots, who cares! Lmao.


----------



## Jalanis22

Flyingduster did you see the test i posted? Im not sure what to think its an evil evap or what im gojn crazy :wacko:


----------



## TaylorK

Jalanis22 said:


> Flyingduster did you see the test i posted? Im not sure what to think its an evil evap or what im gojn crazy :wacko:

Im probably blind lol i never seem to see any of the evap lines you speak of in your pics ...but here to hoping they are slowly progressin bfps


----------



## TaylorK

Afm.. um on cd19 7dpos ...really quick right!! I knoooo!!! No symptoms at alll none none nonee! 
So im jus practically stalkin the thread now..
GL


----------



## Jalanis22

TaylorK said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Flyingduster did you see the test i posted? Im not sure what to think its an evil evap or what im gojn crazy :wacko:
> 
> Im probably blind lol i never seem to see any of the evap lines you speak of in your pics ...but here to hoping they are slowly progressin bfpsClick to expand...

Really lol they are like right there but its probably an evap..

Im 14dpo today if cycles were 28days long..no sign of AF..feel wet down there like if its AF and my bbs sre super sore and they are getting worse by the day..but its confusing like they mentioned before those symptoms are on AF and pregnancy...i think its AF but well see


----------



## Coco Tutu

Jalanis22 said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Flyingduster did you see the test i posted? Im not sure what to think its an evil evap or what im gojn crazy :wacko:
> 
> Im probably blind lol i never seem to see any of the evap lines you speak of in your pics ...but here to hoping they are slowly progressin bfpsClick to expand...
> 
> Really lol they are like right there but its probably an evap..
> 
> Im 14dpo today if cycles were 28days long..no sign of AF..feel wet down there like if its AF and my bbs sre super sore and they are getting worse by the day..but its confusing like they mentioned before those symptoms are on AF and pregnancy...i think its AF but well seeClick to expand...

Jalanis I think I see the line! If you take another test, can you put an arrow pointing to it as well so I know I am looking at the right place and not a random shadow? :) I am positive for you!


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i66.tinypic.com/2eatksy.jpg

Top test was 13dpo
Middle afternoon 14dpo its the one i posted here before this new pic
Evening 14dpo..

I think these are clearly evaps. I hate them..hopefully you can pinpoint them with a coin :haha:


----------



## TaylorK

Jalanis22 said:


> https://i66.tinypic.com/2eatksy.jpg
> 
> Top test was 13dpo
> Middle afternoon 14dpo its the one i posted here before this new pic
> Evening 14dpo..
> 
> I think these are clearly evaps. I hate them..hopefully you can pinpoint them with a coin :haha:

I think you shud try proper tests...your bfp wants to come through


----------



## lostintrans26

Negative test again this morning day 28 of a 28 day cycle :(


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis I seriously struggle to see those lines. I can squint hard out and scroll up and down and juuuust see it, but no, they're not clear to me at all sorry!! 

Lost, I'm sorry. You know you aren't out till AF shows!!


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> sorry haven't been keeping up. last few days hectic.
> 
> so I'm on cd 8. still spotting brown which seems to be my new normal now. brown spotting until about cd 9 or so. never used to happen but has last few cycles. anyhow I'm torn as to whether to get opks. my cycles are regular and I have a reasonable idea of when I ovulate so it's just a big old waste of money that could be used elsewhere. but I HATE not knowing that surge has happened and not pinning down the day. no point getting cheap ones anymore and the digital are so expensive so I think I'd better give them a miss this month. .... wish I was rich I'd have a room of my house dedicated to fancy opk and pregnancy tests. fully stocked at all times!!
> 
> so my plan is roughly to try to dtd cd8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16 I hate that it seems such a chore but we are so tired with the children we have already it genuinely can be an effort some nights.
> 
> I'm hoping that I can resist testing before 12dpo. that is my aim anyhow.
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I don't want the miss the surge even though I know when its happening. I have started hurting earlier than normal since last cycle. I am resolved to not doing any hpt testing until a missed period but I broke down today and got some cheap opks because my temp rose this morning and my right ovary is hurting??? But not ovlation pain hurting. I thought I could chill and not bd until thursday or friday but my body is not cooperating.
> 
> You have ALOT of bding planned...heheh...I admire your commitment :thumbup:
> 
> I just hope i have the energy to cover each night until Monday. I know two cycles ago we just kept falling asleep...:haha:
> 
> I know what you mean about the expensive tests though. i have no more money for anything ttc related. I was telling my husband if I get preggers I might have to wait till I'm 12wks then go in and be like "Oh, my goodness, I'm pregnant, who knew.." I'll need that time to save up money for a sono appt. because our insurance is horrible.
> 
> Oh, and no more UTI symptoms plus my libido is back!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Famastic news your libido is back. mine seems to have gone on a long haul holiday. no idea when it will return! ! 

well we already missed last night cos I fell asleep with 2 year old. not a good start to month! will just have to do my best.

do you have to pay for antenatal care? it's free here..I don't think we could afford to go again if it wasn't. does it cost a lot? 

I have managed to avoid ovulation tests for now. I'm going to go by the app I use. but I could easily cave yet.


----------



## Lyo28

flyingduster said:


> Lyo, do you temp at all?? Cos if you have a good idea by symptoms when you are leading up to it, then OPKs are a bit of a waste of money, but temping will then pinpoint O for you for sure and then you know when it was exactly and can count down the TWW accurately.... For the price of one thermometer it's an awesome tool!!
> 
> Jalanis, fx these are all good signs!!! When will you test again!??
> 
> Lostintrans, that could be a good sign too!!
> 
> FTale, yay for no more UTI and libedo is back! Go get busy! Hahahaha.
> 
> AFM, now 13DPO, temp even higher but it was taken later in the morning cos we slept in! Lol. No AF yet anyway. I'm really happy my LP is heading back to my old 14 days, but at the same time I'm sorta keen to just hurry up and get on with the next cycle already! If I was in with a chance I'd be excited by now, but cos I'm not I'm just getting impatient for AF already!!

I didn't try temping as assume it would be pointless with disturbed sleep and different wakeup time every day. I'm not sure though maybe I should give it a go to see.


----------



## flyingduster

Lyo, I bed share with, and breastfeed, my two year old, plus my four year old usually comes in and kicks hubby out at like 4-6am. I have seriously broken and inconsistent sleep!! You can see my chart has some big swings in it, have a look at he couple of high ones before O that I disregarded cos they were crazy. Lmao.

BUT despite that, it still shows a distinct thermal shift, and it pinpointed O fine. 

So I tend to (not always!) get a reasonable block of sleep from somewhere around 12-2am until around 4-5am, SO I temp at about 4-5am when DD wakes for milk and I roll over and feed her and shove the thermometer in my mouth at the same time. It then stores the last reading so I'll turn it off and we go back to sleep till a more humane hour. I'll then turn it on to read what it stored later in the morning. :)

It can't hurt. At worst you'll have totally wild up and down temps and an unspecified O. Which isn't really any worse than anything now is it? But if it works fine and shows a shift, then yay!


----------



## Lyo28

wow thanks for that flying duster. is it too late this cycle to try I wonder? yeah my 2 year old is in bed with us and constantly waking and then usually have to go to other 2 at least once aswell. good to know you are seeing a shift. I'm excited now!!


----------



## Lyo28

and I just found my thermometer from ttc with ds so don't even had to buyou another. Thought it was lost.


----------



## Jalanis22

Taylor Yes if AF doesnt arrive today i will buy frer but im not getting my hopes up cause i know these are evaps on the ICS..


----------



## Disneylovers

Fx for a nice bfp for you jalanis!

Afm: weird af, I'm so used to it being so much heavier from having longer cycles, I'm all err where did it go? I'm down to spotting now which is usually still medium to light. I guess 3-4 days shorter cycle makes a difference?

Still sick as anything though, I think I'll schedule a flu shot for when DS is due his next month because DH works at the airport closest to us, he brings home a lot of bugs and sniffles. At least this is just nose and throat and not the throwing up kind we had last month. Hopefully get the fever in check because it makes my bbt look so erratic lol


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Fx for a nice bfp for you jalanis!
> 
> Afm: weird af, I'm so used to it being so much heavier from having longer cycles, I'm all err where did it go? I'm down to spotting now which is usually still medium to light. I guess 3-4 days shorter cycle makes a difference?
> 
> Still sick as anything though, I think I'll schedule a flu shot for when DS is due his next month because DH works at the airport closest to us, he brings home a lot of bugs and sniffles. At least this is just nose and throat and not the throwing up kind we had last month. Hopefully get the fever in check because it makes my bbt look so erratic lol

No wonder you poor things get so sick often. Being near an airport will do it. I hope the rottenness goes soon. :hugs:

My husband and dd are both sick again. I'm poking at them with sticks. I can't get sick again. I am already running to the bathroom every half hour today and I've had less than 20oz of water. And my kidneys are aching too....dear me. I think my body knows what I'm up too..lol. Meanwhile, all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## FTale

Taylor: How are you doing? Excuse my geography lameness...but are you in the path of the hurricane? I hope not.


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i63.tinypic.com/2ns29tk.jpg

I really dont wanna get excited since i know Frers have been givin false results. But i definetly see also on IC.


Sorry for pic being sideways.


----------



## Disneylovers

Uh that looks pretty positive to me jalanis! Looks pink to me :) tentative congrats!!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

I dont wanna believe it til i see it on IC just because the false positives everyone has been having lately..but its pt
PRetty pink to me. If it was to be a bfp...what dpo would that make? Im confused with my whole cycle thing..


----------



## lostintrans26

Jalanis22 said:


> I dont wanna believe it til i see it on IC just because the false positives everyone has been having lately..but its pt
> PRetty pink to me. If it was to be a bfp...what dpo would that make? Im confused with my whole cycle thing..

Aaaaaaah!! I'm so excited for you!! That is one mighty fine pink line!! You better believe it!! Congrats Xxxx


----------



## Coco Tutu

Jalanis22 said:


> I dont wanna believe it til i see it on IC just because the false positives everyone has been having lately..but its pt
> PRetty pink to me. If it was to be a bfp...what dpo would that make? Im confused with my whole cycle thing..

OH MY GOD!!! It looks pinkier than pink to me!! Not sure what dpo it would make you, but if your cycles are normally 28 days and you ovulated on day 14 then I guess today would be 15dpo? But most likely you ovulated a bit later? 
I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that it's not a false positive, but it doesn't look like one!! :happydance:


----------



## OilyMamma

Yay thats so exciting!! Cant wait for you to confirm it!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahhh thanks girls! When should i retest the other one:haha: im really scared that its a false positive....if its a 28day cycle that makes me 15dpo but now i wonder if my days really r 28 or longer hmmm..idk im not getting too excited yet cause i really am scared its false..this has been the latest positive ive gotten if its a true positive.

Do you all see anything on IC? Or just frer?


----------



## flyingduster

Ooohhhh that is pretty clear!!! I understand your hesitation though, they are notorious for false positives and unless it's blazing I'd be wary too. But ohhh, that's no squinter, it's pretty clear!!! 

AFM, as predicted, AF hit this morning! Bang on 14 day LP, which I'm really happy about. 12 days was juuuust hovering too close to being short for my liking! So now I'm waiting for O, which FF predicts as being 25th. Bring it on!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

I will be reading into the frer false positives! Pic may not be as clear as in person, its really pink not gray not an evap.

Thats awesome you got your days counted exactly..i really dont know my cycle days..hopefully you all catch that eggy! And well i include myself :haha:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> https://i63.tinypic.com/2ns29tk.jpg
> 
> I really dont wanna get excited since i know Frers have been givin false results. But i definetly see also on IC.
> 
> 
> Sorry for pic being sideways.

I NEED YOUR NUMBER!! I JUST NEED TO CALL YOU AND SAY 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS JALANIS22 HH9
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am laughing so hard over here. You have been pregnant for a bit now but still looking at those cheapie tests...hahah.. I kept thinking, "My bbs would not be hurting still unless I was pregnant...she is so pregnant"...HAHAH

I am so happy!!!!!!!


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Ooohhhh that is pretty clear!!! I understand your hesitation though, they are notorious for false positives and unless it's blazing I'd be wary too. But ohhh, that's no squinter, it's pretty clear!!!
> 
> AFM, as predicted, AF hit this morning! Bang on 14 day LP, which I'm really happy about. 12 days was juuuust hovering too close to being short for my liking! So now I'm waiting for O, which FF predicts as being 25th. Bring it on!!!

:hugs: I hate AF but I know its a good sign that it took a bit to get here as I have a short LP too. FX that gives eggie a longer window to get cushy in.


----------



## Jalanis22

FTale said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> https://i63.tinypic.com/2ns29tk.jpg
> 
> I really dont wanna get excited since i know Frers have been givin false results. But i definetly see also on IC.
> 
> 
> Sorry for pic being sideways.
> 
> I NEED YOUR NUMBER!! I JUST NEED TO CALL YOU AND SAY
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> CONGRATS JALANIS22 HH9
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am laughing so hard over here. You have been pregnant for a bit now but still looking at those cheapie tests...hahah.. I kept thinking, "My bbs would not be hurting still unless I was pregnant...she is so pregnant"...HAHAH
> 
> I am so happy!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:haha: but my bbs arent that sore though its my nipps..and i just noticed that when i carry my 2yr old and it rubs lol..i will confirm tomorrow morning with frer..im happy but scared to be a false.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> https://i63.tinypic.com/2ns29tk.jpg
> 
> I really dont wanna get excited since i know Frers have been givin false results. But i definetly see also on IC.
> 
> 
> Sorry for pic being sideways.
> 
> I NEED YOUR NUMBER!! I JUST NEED TO CALL YOU AND SAY
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> CONGRATS JALANIS22 HH9
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am laughing so hard over here. You have been pregnant for a bit now but still looking at those cheapie tests...hahah.. I kept thinking, "My bbs would not be hurting still unless I was pregnant...she is so pregnant"...HAHAH
> 
> I am so happy!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: but my bbs arent that sore though its my nipps..and i just noticed that when i carry my 2yr old and it rubs lol..i will confirm tomorrow morning with frer..im happy but scared to be a false.Click to expand...

Nips or BBS...lol. Your test looks pretty positive to me. I understand your concern though. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

I literally wanna sleep and test in A.M lol that might be the real deal tomorrow..im reading into false positives...not sure if mine is one but let me read more :haha:


----------



## lostintrans26

Jalanis22 said:


> I literally wanna sleep and test in A.M lol that might be the real deal tomorrow..im reading into false positives...not sure if mine is one but let me read more :haha:

Positive thoughts only...you've got your line woo hoo!! How many days late is AF?


----------



## Jalanis22

lostintrans26 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> I literally wanna sleep and test in A.M lol that might be the real deal tomorrow..im reading into false positives...not sure if mine is one but let me read more :haha:
> 
> Positive thoughts only...you've got your line woo hoo!! How many days late is AF?Click to expand...

If my cycle is regular like before (28days) that would make me 1day late as of now.


----------



## bbygurl719

Congrats janalis


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i67.tinypic.com/s1ux7c.jpg

Sorry its sideways again!:dohh: can you ladies see it on IC or not yet? Im super tempted for frer but thats til tomorrow.


----------



## Jalanis22

bbygurl719 said:


> Congrats janalis

Thanks but i havent confirmed yet for sure:thumbup:.tomorrow will be a little more confirmed.


----------



## bbygurl719

Your welcome I'm rooting for u only thing keeping me sane in my tww I'm only 3dpo


----------



## Disneylovers

I see something there level with the R on the quarter jalanis!


----------



## Jalanis22

Anxious for tomorrow morning! Fx its a bfp..i will update ya'll in the a.m


----------



## Coco Tutu

Jalanis22 said:


> Anxious for tomorrow morning! Fx its a bfp..i will update ya'll in the a.m

when is it morning over there Jalanis??? Can't wait to see the confirmation so we can start with the fireworks!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Coco Tutu said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Anxious for tomorrow morning! Fx its a bfp..i will update ya'll in the a.m
> 
> when is it morning over there Jalanis??? Can't wait to see the confirmation so we can start with the fireworks!!!Click to expand...

I.live in central time...currently 12:23 a.m. ...im really scared just seeing the false positives having a bad reputation but i read it was mostly indents that ppl.mistakenly saw it as an bfp..or that line dissapeared..or no color and being squinters..but my test is no where near like that..it looks legit to me.


----------



## Lyo28

jalanis that looks like a proper bfp to me and I had one of those lines on an fr but it was nothing like that. I'm pretty sure you will get your confirmation. congrats xx 

morning time here and started temping even though it's cd10. had set my alarm for 5am as I figured that was the time I was most likely to have gotten a few hours in a row of sleep but no. ended up taking at after about an hour sleep at 4.45
. 2 yr old woke continuously all night. I'll also be having a couple glasses of wine tonight which might affect tomorrow's temp but hopefully I'll see some pattern anyway.if not at least I've started it
. I also decided I will try and get smiley face opks just for this month. I really want a July baby!!


----------



## Coco Tutu

Lyo28 said:


> jalanis that looks like a proper bfp to me and I had one of those lines on an fr but it was nothing like that. I'm pretty sure you will get your confirmation. congrats xx
> 
> morning time here and started temping even though it's cd10. had set my alarm for 5am as I figured that was the time I was most likely to have gotten a few hours in a row of sleep but no. ended up taking at after about an hour sleep at 4.45
> . 2 yr old woke continuously all night. I'll also be having a couple glasses of wine tonight which might affect tomorrow's temp but hopefully I'll see some pattern anyway.if not at least I've started it
> . I also decided I will try and get smiley face opks just for this month. I really want a July baby!!

Lyo with a 2-year old here as well, I never even dreamed of trying to temp :D I admire your dedication. Fingers crossed for July!


----------



## Lyo28

Coco I wasn't going to bother but flying duster was telling me she managed to tell ov from temping even though she also has very disturbed sleep so I thought I'd give it a go. I hate not knowing when ov happens!

could only find the purple clearblue digitals. was hoping for pink. so just used one and blank but as far as I know the first test is always blank.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: :hugs: Your bfp is so clear I'd be doing the happydance nonstop if it were mine. I'm thinking of you hard this morning. I can't wait for you to feel free to celebrate. :happydance:

Lyo: I'm so tempted to stop temping period. I have a snoring husband and a sleepwalker to contend with. I can't get a full 3 hours of sleep unless I'm sick or something. My hubby only snores when I am in the bed too..lol. My daughter is clockwork sleep walking between 10pm -12am. I am up by 430 to start my day of making breakfast and lunches. But I'm a light sleeper so when I wake up it takes me forever to sleep again. I've got to find a way to keep her down and his nose quieter.:dohh: 

Bbygurl: No testing, yet..lol..

Coco: You doing okay? :hugs:

How is everyone else?


----------



## OhHappyZ

I decided to quit temping this month. I know about when I o so that's all I need. I'll probably use opks just to be sure but ya, I'm going to enjoy my mornings without obsessing over every temp shift this month. Might be what I need.


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i66.tinypic.com/54uipf.jpg
Left one is nows SMU i couldnt hold FMU ill post cheapies in diff post..bottom yesterday


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i63.tinypic.com/w6wkrm.jpg

Sorry im not sure why they keep loading sideways.3rd to the right is new test.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Totes bfp girl!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ohhappyz- i will still need some other test to reconfirm :haha: life of a poas! 

C'mon we need more bfps in here ladies! Fx for everyone here!


----------



## Lyo28

That's a definite bfp. no doubting it. get a digital just for your own piece of mind though. congratulations!!


----------



## bbygurl719

That is definetly a bfp.. Congrats.. Ftale as much as I want to I know its too early.


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea i will be buying diff test today! And thanks ladies!


----------



## Coco Tutu

Jalanis now we can officially congratulate you! Yay! Bump buddies 

FTale you poor thing! How do you cope with so little sleep? I should know since my little one has always been a pretty bad sleeper but I shove a boob in her mouth and we both pass out in seconds :D Can't imagine how it is being up so early in the morning with so little sleep!

I am doing fine, had been sliiightly nauseous and today my nipples are tender. I was expecting breast tenderness to start even sooner but I read that if you are breastfeeding when pregnant, your boobs are already active so no need for the huge hormonal ordeal to wake them up so many bf moms don't experience breast tenderness. That put my mind at ease a bit cause after the chemical in June, every symptom is welcome and reassuring :) I have a scan booked on the 20th of October. The assistant went by first day of last period and said I would be 7 weeks while I know by my ov day that I will be 6, maybe 6+1. Which means that we might or might not see a heartbeat, but if the size of the embryo is ok, then that's reassuring. I have my first prenatal appointment on the 26th. 

How is everyone else in the TWW doing? Symptom spotting anyone? Bring it on! The parade started so let's see some BFPs ladies! Who is testing next?


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks Cocotutu! I currently dont have any insurance st the moment but will be looking into getting Chip Perinatal. So i cant even say if i have a date for a drs appt or anything yet. Lets see how long this takes for insurance to apply. Mh symptoms as of now is just a little breast soreness but definetly painful nipps :haha: ...do you have insurance?


----------



## FTale

:happydance:Getting darker already!!!


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> That is definetly a bfp.. Congrats.. Ftale as much as I want to I know its too early.

Well, if we even get to bed this cycle as his schedule is so crazy and I'm needing sleep.... I can't fathom a reason to poas until a missed period. I won't even buy one until I make it to at least 15dpo. I've seen enough negatives in my TTC journey. Its bfp or AF for me. I know...hahah... Then 9dpo comes along and I'm peeing on dandelions, pencils ...lol anything :winkwink:


----------



## FTale

OhHappyZ said:


> I decided to quit temping this month. I know about when I o so that's all I need. I'll probably use opks just to be sure but ya, I'm going to enjoy my mornings without obsessing over every temp shift this month. Might be what I need.[/QUOtTE]
> 
> FX for a relaxing ttc cycle.


----------



## FTale

Coco: You are right. I read up on that and it seems for some women to be less painful after they've been through the initial breaking in of the BBS. I don't think anything is exactly like the first time again but some things a for sure give always after enough hcg has built up. Excited for your scan. I have to wait till week seven as well after a bfp to get my first scan do to my hubby insurance. With my dd I went right away because of my history with loss. 

Did you ever do one of those 3d pics of baby in the womb?


----------



## bbygurl719

4dpo and as of right now the only thing different is I'm peeing a lot more.


----------



## bbygurl719

Ftale I have some ICS I'll be testing every morning from 9dpo til af


----------



## TaylorK

Heyyyy!!! Ive been Missin in on sooo muchhh omg..Seeee jalanis i told you your bfp was trying to come through!!!
CONGRAT MAMA!!! i hope u have a H&H 9 months...no denyin that nowww!! 
Wowwww&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57226;
In so excited for u jalanis i cant even remember what my update was goin to be loll...when i remember ill pot it ...
But woohoo girl!! 2 june babies so far...lets hope more of us will follow!! Lets Go!!let the baby Making Games Begin!


----------



## Jalanis22

Haha thanks TaylorK i already bought 3 more tests and thats it :haha: i was so sure i was going to be out already. Which in fact i dont know when my official missed AF is or was lol.


----------



## TaylorK

Jalanis22 said:


> Haha thanks TaylorK i already bought 3 more tests and thats it :haha: i was so sure i was going to be out already. Which in fact i dont know when my official missed AF is or was lol.

If i recall correct the onli symptom u were havving was sore nips rite ...nothin else?


----------



## Jalanis22

TaylorK said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Haha thanks TaylorK i already bought 3 more tests and thats it :haha: i was so sure i was going to be out already. Which in fact i dont know when my official missed AF is or was lol.
> 
> If i recall correct the onli symptom u were havving was sore nips rite ...nothin else?Click to expand...

Yes thats the only symptom i have as of now. And for the last 3 days ive been feeling wet down there making me think its AF..but it hasnt been AF for now. Right now i also feel like sudden light small cramps nothing major nor similar to AF cramps. Maybe a sticky baby happening.


----------



## Disneylovers

:happydance::happydance:Congrats Jalanis! See, you just had to hang in there to get your BFP!!!!:happydance::happydance:

AFM: Af almost fully gone for another month, cold is kicking my butt, by the time I wake up in the morning, DS is climbing up into our bed and I realise that the cold meds have worn off and I feel like crap :( meds are working wonders whilst they last though! Fever is pretty much gone but my temps look wild LOL FF cancelled out my temp from having a high fever yesterday. I really want to be off the decongestants so I can track CM more accurately

DS asked to my mum this morning he goes "I tell Nanny about Christmas and how I want baby buddah or seeestar" I scrambled to tell him to talk about his toys instead, good thing a 2 and a half year old is easily distracted, I haven't told my family we're TTC'ing other than my younger brother (because a june baby could have shared a birthday with my nephew and I wanted to make sure they were cool with it even though that turned out to be a bust anyway). Anyway, DS talked to my mum on skype for almost 2hrs and didn't slip that we'd been talking about babies with him hahaha, instead he showed her all of his coloring books and his tsum tsums... kid has 41 of them (I think :haha:) she let slip that they've bought him a bunch too, tsum tsums are going to take over our apartment!!! 

They'll be here in a little over 9 weeks for Christmas vacation, if we get a BFP this cycle, they may be here for the OB appointments (especially if we could fit in the 12 week NT scan before they go home) and they can watch DS and as DH's family can't watch him all that often it'll be nice to have some help


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers thanks momma! Hopefully you get better soon...none of my family knows we were ttc except mother and mother in law but other than that no one. They arent a support to me anyways they always bash out or criticize which i careless so ill let them find out whenever i do show..as far as my 5 almost 6yr old she doesnt know yet but shes been asking for a sister..she doesnt want another brother because "hes mean and dirty" well thats what she says :haha: but he is a little meanie with her sometimes and hes barely going to turn 2yrs. So a boy is out of her picture lol. They make it sound so easy life if we can choose what we want lol


----------



## TaylorK

So ..
Afm im 9dpo today no symptoms what so ever..af doesnt seem to b settin in today like last cycle ... only thing im taking now is my prenatals ...no extra vit c calcium no progesterone cream...not much to report today...might b testing early ...like tomorrow early lol ..why do we put ourselves through this??? Idk but its jus what we ttc gals do rite??lol 
How the hell did i get bak to the testin stage already againnn! THAT WAS LIKE NO TIMEE! THANKS UNIVERSITY LOL..


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Disneylovers thanks momma! Hopefully you get better soon...none of my family knows we were ttc except mother and mother in law but other than that no one. They arent a support to me anyways they always bash out or criticize which i careless so ill let them find out whenever i do show..as far as my 5 almost 6yr old she doesnt know yet but shes been asking for a sister..she doesnt want another brother because "hes mean and dirty" well thats what she says :haha: but he is a little meanie with her sometimes and hes barely going to turn 2yrs. So a boy is out of her picture lol. They make it sound so easy life if we can choose what we want lol

Hahaha...'hes mean and dirty', my daughter told me to have a girl because 'boys fart'..lol


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> So ..
> Afm im 9dpo today no symptoms what so ever..af doesnt seem to b settin in today like last cycle ... only thing im taking now is my prenatals ...no extra vit c calcium no progesterone cream...not much to report today...might b testing early ...like tomorrow early lol ..why do we put ourselves through this??? Idk but its jus what we ttc gals do rite??lol
> How the hell did i get bak to the testin stage already againnn! THAT WAS LIKE NO TIMEE! THANKS UNIVERSITY LOL..

So you are ok out there?? I totally forget if you posted so..lol 

9dpo came fast for sure. Has to be a relief there is no sign of AF creeping up.
FX for whenever you feel like testing. :happydance:


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> So ..
> Afm im 9dpo today no symptoms what so ever..af doesnt seem to b settin in today like last cycle ... only thing im taking now is my prenatals ...no extra vit c calcium no progesterone cream...not much to report today...might b testing early ...like tomorrow early lol ..why do we put ourselves through this??? Idk but its jus what we ttc gals do rite??lol
> How the hell did i get bak to the testin stage already againnn! THAT WAS LIKE NO TIMEE! THANKS UNIVERSITY LOL..
> 
> So you are ok out there?? I totally forget if you posted so..lol
> 
> 9dpo came fast for sure. Has to be a relief there is no sign of AF creeping up.
> FX for whenever you feel like testing. :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes im fine the hurricanes hay left us since lastweek Wednesday no damages or anything...which it lingured a lil longer ... was really sad this morning when dh lef for wrk idk y :cry: 
But this thread n jalanis bfp made me soo alert an happy !


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- thats too funny! What little girls can actually say lol.

Taylork- thanks soo much for ya'lls support. Im glad this made you happy as well as im happy that we all support each other no matter what. I tested with a FS got a positive also so now i feel more reassured since i was having huge doubts on frers since some had false pos.

I also have the Frer Yes o No and the line ones left...BUT ebay sent me a new batch of tests of 50count so that means i will be sharing with you all ladies!


----------



## TaylorK

Jalanis22 said:


> Ftale- thats too funny! What little girls can actually say lol.
> 
> Taylork- thanks soo much for ya'lls support. Im glad this made you happy as well as im happy that we all support each other no matter what. I tested with a FS got a positive also so now i feel more reassured since i was having huge doubts on frers since some had false pos.
> 
> I also have the Frer Yes o No and the line ones left...BUT ebay sent me a new batch of tests of 50count so that means i will be sharing with you all ladies!


Nice cant wait to see the progressions on those cheapies :happydance:


----------



## FTale

I almost forgot!! Lets have some fun!! We crabbed some crayons and drew some halloween pics for you lovely ladies. :) She drew a zombie pumpkin party. I drew a pumpkin stuck in a web of sorts..lol
 



Attached Files:







0534afdf-626c-471d-991d-d9d3254b76bc_zpspimts2be (1).JPG
File size: 276.5 KB
Views: 2









c44062e4-91b7-4abf-817f-995110736867_zpsvdkniozd - Copy.JPG
File size: 126.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jalanis22

I love it Ftale! Kids are so cute and creative in their own ways and their imagination also goes beyond...do yo all have any ideas? Im attending a halloween party next week and i kinda wanted something to hint the pregnancy since im not telling anyone yet? Ideas are well appreciated :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

Good luck for whenever you test Taylor! 

Jalanis I love the idea of hinting with costumes, I was terrible at finding a costume for the Halloween when I was pregnant with DS, I was only just 18/19 weeks pregnant so just went with a black dress and showed off the mini bump


----------



## bbygurl719

I forgot u were dealing with the hurricane too Taylor. I thankfully live on the west coast ( the opposite coast of where hurricane hit) of Florida. All we got was some gusty winds. And good luck testing. 

As for me 4dpo very gassy, and my nipple hurt when my youngest was breastfeeding tonight. Also we DTD tonight n my left side I ovulated on was tender during it. Is that normal?


----------



## Lyo28

glad you ladies near the hurricane are ok. I saw it on the news it looked really bad. 
talking of Halloween you reminded me I must order costumes now if I want them to arrive on time! 
Taylor best of luck with testing x

I had a few glasses of wine last night and I wish it hadn't as my head is sore now. I did cb ov test this morning as it says to use fmu and another blank face. I'm due to ovulate in 2 or 3 days so thought I'd have a flashing smiley. That's why I hate those tests. but they don't seem to do the pink ones that only detect the Lh surge anymore. oh well I'll keep at it! we actually dtd last night ( thanks wine!!) but don't seem to be fertile yet anyway.


----------



## Coco Tutu

Jalanis22 said:


> Thanks Cocotutu! I currently dont have any insurance st the moment but will be looking into getting Chip Perinatal. So i cant even say if i have a date for a drs appt or anything yet. Lets see how long this takes for insurance to apply. Mh symptoms as of now is just a little breast soreness but definetly painful nipps :haha: ...do you have insurance?

Jalanis I am in the Netherlands, Europe, and basic insurance is obligatory. I paid exactly zero euros for my first birth :D (of course we pay 100 euros per month so it's not like it's for free but giving birth here is definitely a good deal :D)


----------



## familygirl30

Hi ladies, congrats to u who have got your Bfp!! 
Ive been using the advanced ovulation tests and 2 weeks ago was showing high fertility and still the same today and not got my Peak! My af is due on weds, if its right going on my app and symptoms I ovulated between last weds and fri so I'm possibly 10 dpo today did a test but got bpn :( also got slight tummy cramps
Starting to worry if I'm not ovulating as this is the 2Nd cycle the tests not detected my surge but my cycles are every 26- 29 days so regular


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylover- well at least you were somewhat showing lol im not but i do notice a small bloat...and i notice it because im one of those that suck in stomachs during day and i cant that much anymore and i also have a dress pj that was flowy before from my tummy and its not flowing i have that small bloat. I feel bloated like when AF arrives.

Cocotutu- well im not sure how 100 euros are worth there but here omgg its expensive i used to have private insurance that i paid monthly and it was pricey like almost $400 dollars per month...but now i may qualify for assistance might have to pay too but not that much.

Bbygurl- i was gassy too :haha: hopefully thats a good sign too.


Afm cheapies are progressing too slow but thats how MUCH they actually suck..took a Frer Digi and "YES+" came out so now i feel more confident. Im just a little confused on the how long my cycles actually were.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: Thank you. We had fun coloring. As for costumes, I think going as a can of soda with your husband as beer would be funny. But I've never been pregy on Halloween. Yeah, those cheapies are the pits. Happy the digi brougtyou some comfort.

Family: Figuring out O day seems to be a challenge anymore. But if you think youbare 10dpo that at least gives you an idea of when to start testing. I'd give it a few more days then test again since you are not sure. Also, do you temp?

Coco: Gosh its expensive to have a baby in a hospital. 275$ sono, 3,678 delivery, and then all the individual fees for whoever helps out. I think I just want to do it at home with a mid wife if only....

Lyo: We are both waiting on the the O to happen. I just started getting ewcm. So I have today and most likely half of tomorrow before it happens. At least that is how it was last cycle. Ugh.

Bbygurl: Yes, its normal. That side is producing your progesterone so its probably really tender. You must be pumping out lots of hormone if your nips hurt though. Sounds like a good O.

Taylor: FX for you girly!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

FTale said:


> Jalanis: Thank you. We had fun coloring. As for costumes, I think going as a can of soda with your husband as beer would be funny. But I've never been pregy on Halloween. Yeah, those cheapies are the pits. Happy the digi brougtyou some comfort.
> 
> Family: Figuring out O day seems to be a challenge anymore. But if you think youbare 10dpo that at least gives you an idea of when to start testing. I'd give it a few more days then test again since you are not sure. Also, do you temp?
> 
> Coco: Gosh its expensive to have a baby in a hospital. 275$ sono, 3,678 delivery, and then all the individual fees for whoever helps out. I think I just want to do it at home with a mid wife if only....
> 
> Lyo: We are both waiting on the the O to happen. I just started getting ewcm. So I have today and most likely half of tomorrow before it happens. At least that is how it was last cycle. Ugh.
> 
> Bbygurl: Yes, its normal. That side is producing your progesterone so its probably really tender. You must be pumping out lots of hormone if your nips hurt though. Sounds like a good O.
> 
> Taylor: FX for you girly!!!

It would still be tender at 4dpo? And they don't hurt all the time but when she was breastfeeding last night it hurt and felt weidx


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> Jalanis: Thank you. We had fun coloring. As for costumes, I think going as a can of soda with your husband as beer would be funny. But I've never been pregy on Halloween. Yeah, those cheapies are the pits. Happy the digi brougtyou some comfort.
> 
> Family: Figuring out O day seems to be a challenge anymore. But if you think youbare 10dpo that at least gives you an idea of when to start testing. I'd give it a few more days then test again since you are not sure. Also, do you temp?
> 
> Coco: Gosh its expensive to have a baby in a hospital. 275$ sono, 3,678 delivery, and then all the individual fees for whoever helps out. I think I just want to do it at home with a mid wife if only....
> 
> Lyo: We are both waiting on the the O to happen. I just started getting ewcm. So I have today and most likely half of tomorrow before it happens. At least that is how it was last cycle. Ugh.
> 
> Bbygurl: Yes, its normal. That side is producing your progesterone so its probably really tender. You must be pumping out lots of hormone if your nips hurt though. Sounds like a good O.
> 
> Taylor: FX for you girly!!!

Wow ! Everything here is FREE!!!free free!!...if u go on a ward no money at all ..a private ward is 800 bds 400usd n 100bds extra after ever day after 3 days..
So ill b doin the private ward whenever i have baby..
About 7 persons b on public ward...only women with babies.. 2 persons on private in 2 seperate rooms


----------



## familygirl30

Jalanis22 said:


> Disneylover- well at least you were somewhat showing lol im not but i do notice a small bloat...and i notice it because im one of those that suck in stomachs during day and i cant that much anymore and i also have a dress pj that was flowy before from my tummy and its not flowing i have that small bloat. I feel bloated like when AF arrives.
> 
> Cocotutu- well im not sure how 100 euros are worth there but here omgg its expensive i used to have private insurance that i paid monthly and it was pricey like almost $400 dollars per month...but now i may qualify for assistance might have to pay too but not that much.
> 
> Bbygurl- i was gassy too :haha: hopefully thats a good sign too.
> 
> 
> Afm cheapies are progressing too slow but thats how MUCH they actually suck..took a Frer Digi and "YES+" came out so now i feel more confident. Im just a little confused on the how long my cycles actually were.

I'm going to start temping next cycle and see if that helps! I've got cramps in stomach that feel like af so I'm prob out this cycle


----------



## bbygurl719

Jalanis how many dpo were u when u started to feel wet down there?


----------



## Disneylovers

Bbygirl, my bb's are tender the whole tww no matter what, pre-o they're fine, must be something with estrogen surges? They were sore with DS in the first tri too so not a reliable symptom for me :(


----------



## bbygurl719

They only time I had sore boobs were when I was pregnant with my almost 5 year old and both times I began breastfeeding.


----------



## Jalanis22

bbygurl719 said:


> Jalanis how many dpo were u when u started to feel wet down there?

I believe i was like 13dpo...thats why i swore AF was coming.


----------



## OilyMamma

Lots of convo in here to catch up on.
Hope everyone is safe from the hurricane! 
6dpo here and having waves of nausea for 2 days and incredibly sore bbs for the last week. Both rare for me to experience normally.
I will be testing on my sons 4th birthday and am pretty excited to see what happens. Im pretty optimistic about this month so fingers crossed.
Wishing you all the best of luck as well!


----------



## bbygurl719

Im only 5dpo and all day I have felt wet ugh I can't wait to test.


----------



## Disneylovers

Good luck ladies waiting to test, I hope to see some nice bfps by the time O gets here for me, give us girls waiting to ovulate some hope ;)


----------



## Lyo28

Morning all, cd12 and got flashing smiley this morning. App is telling me my day of ovulation is tomorrow but I realy feel it will be Tuesday or wednesday. so tired this morning it's gonna be a verrrrry lazy day here. hope everyone is doing well. good luck to all waiting to test.


----------



## FTale

I feel the same way, Lyo!!!! I ran out of opk but the last one put me very close. I think Wednesday at the furthest?? Meh. 

FX for you ladies already in tww :dust:


----------



## Lyo28

Do you test twice a day FTale? I'm thinking of testing twice a day from tomorrow. . will see though


----------



## FTale

I did for the first two days. I should have skipped a day in between and then tested twice for today. I think tomorrow would have been much darker. And I'm an evening surger it seems. Morning and afternoon do nothing for me anymore.


----------



## Lyo28

I think I'm an evening surger too. I did a second this evening still flashing. I have 6 left so 3 more days with 2 a day. I'm assuming that will cover me. shouldn't have bothered doing the second one today. have ecwm too so will be dtd tonight even though I'm so frickin tired and the kids were acting crazy all day. seriously dunno where they get all the energy from


----------



## FTale

Lyo: I think I might O tonight. I can smell it. It smells like hospital down there..lol..hard to explain but it just smells like antiseptic and I had these shock type of feeling in the right ovary earlier which is odd for me. But I'll take it if it brings O on sooner rather than later.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Lyo: I think I might O tonight. I can smell it. It smells like hospital down there..lol..hard to explain but it just smells like antiseptic and I had these shock type of feeling in the right ovary earlier which is odd for me. But I'll take it if it brings O on sooner rather than later.

love it! smells like hospital sums it up doesn't it! I know exactly what you mean. hope it's O night for you FTale! time to get busy &#128512;


----------



## TaylorK

Hey ladies hope yall are fine ..&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## familygirl30

Hi Taylor k how are you getting on? I remember chatting to you on another post, I never got my peak on CB advanced, just high for 2 weeks,af due on weds, I've had af cramps on and off few days now but I also had these before I got my bfp with my son


----------



## Jalanis22

Ok so i am a bit confused...? I was reading into Frer sensitivity and those are 6.5miu and my lines are there...then i bought the first response gold digital and those are 18miu..im confused because i thought my lines were supposed to be darker or progress more than frer..but since they are 18miu does it not pick it up that dark since that needs more hcg? Compared to a 6.5miu..i should b on the clear right?

I need cheapies here already to see progressiona


----------



## flyingduster

Proper congrats jalanis!! Sorry I don't know the answer to your question, but congrats anyway cos you're def preg!!

Taylor, glad the hurricane didn't affect you too bad! Good luck testing!

AFM, I've been just moping about, sick with a cough and head cold while AF is here has been a bit rotten. But anyway, AF is easing off already! Yay! My first PP AF last month had me heavy for a couple of days and when it eased off it still lasted for like over a week if ya count the spotting at the end. But it was the first AF so I figured that might be the case and I'm glad this time has been less so far! I'm cd 4 and it's already peaked and is reducing again so I'm keen for it to go and to start symptom spotting O and getting some bd practise in again!! 

I am sad though, my good friend who has been TTC alongside me, and who I gave her some of my tests one day and made her pee on them and she got her BFP while I was there, she just lost her baby in the weekend. 11 weeks along. Ten little fingers and ten little toes, a wee girl. Sob!!! She has had a lot of miscarriages, both early and later ones, but this one was looking sticky!! Argh. So many tears. :( they're not sure they will try again. :( I know now that if I get preg that will be so hard on her. She is an awesome friend and she agrees it'll be hard and she will be happy for me but also sad for her cos she was supposed to be preg too. So I almost don't mind right now about TTC. The pain is still fresh. :(


----------



## OilyMamma

Thats so sad flying duster. Im sorry for the loss. Thats just awful.


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i65.tinypic.com/j0jfa9.jpg

Do you all see progression? Remember first 2 right tests are first response early result 6.5miu and 3rd left test is first response gold 18miu. Both right tests were taken on 6th and 7th day of this month and then 3rd was taken today cause yesterdays was the digi that said yes. But do you all see any progression or is it slow? I think i need to buy another set of frers to see difference.

Plus 1st test urine was really diluted maybe thats why it looks darker on pic..im not sure in confused :dohh:


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Proper congrats jalanis!! Sorry I don't know the answer to your question, but congrats anyway cos you're def preg!!
> 
> Taylor, glad the hurricane didn't affect you too bad! Good luck testing!
> 
> AFM, I've been just moping about, sick with a cough and head cold while AF is here has been a bit rotten. But anyway, AF is easing off already! Yay! My first PP AF last month had me heavy for a couple of days and when it eased off it still lasted for like over a week if ya count the spotting at the end. But it was the first AF so I figured that might be the case and I'm glad this time has been less so far! I'm cd 4 and it's already peaked and is reducing again so I'm keen for it to go and to start symptom spotting O and getting some bd practise in again!!
> 
> I am sad though, my good friend who has been TTC alongside me, and who I gave her some of my tests one day and made her pee on them and she got her BFP while I was there, she just lost her baby in the weekend. 11 weeks along. Ten little fingers and ten little toes, a wee girl. Sob!!! She has had a lot of miscarriages, both early and later ones, but this one was looking sticky!! Argh. So many tears. :( they're not sure they will try again. :( I know now that if I get preg that will be so hard on her. She is an awesome friend and she agrees it'll be hard and she will be happy for me but also sad for her cos she was supposed to be preg too. So I almost don't mind right now about TTC. The pain is still fresh. :(

:( I am so sorry. It takes a long time to heal even a little bit. Sending her many prayers.


Also, it sounds like your body is getting back into flow of things (no pun intended) FX for you whenever you are ready. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Ok so i am a bit confused...? I was reading into Frer sensitivity and those are 6.5miu and my lines are there...then i bought the first response gold digital and those are 18miu..im confused because i thought my lines were supposed to be darker or progress more than frer..but since they are 18miu does it not pick it up that dark since that needs more hcg? Compared to a 6.5miu..i should b on the clear right?
> 
> I need cheapies here already to see progressiona

FreR don't get very dark like they use too. The FreR digital supposedly pick up on two different kinds of hcg if I remember correctly. We don't know when you implanted and the best thing at this point is to do a beta test to verify its doubling properly. I know you can get tested at independent labs for cheaper if you can't afford insurance this second.

Do you have a doctor or insurance in mid?


----------



## Jalanis22

Im currently applying for some kind of assistance so ill see if i can get betas done in a lab or something. Thanks for putting my mind at ease.


----------



## Disneylovers

So sorry for your friends loss flyingduster :( huge hugs! 

Jalanis if they are 18miu, they're not as sensitive add the 6.5miu, they will take a bit to get darker but those lines still look great

Afm, flying evil witch of af has taken off, no more spotting, I'm guessing o day will be around the 20th if this past month is anything to go by, hopefully nothing is going to hinder bd'ing earlier this cycle, roll on next Sunday/Monday in hopes to help sway for a girl I'll probably start opks on Thursday or Friday (cd12/13) so that it's just 5 or so frustrating days of negatives. Oh and I looked at the info sheet that came with my cheapies and it said for a 35 day cycle to start testing on CD 18... I would have missed the beginning of my surge last cycle :o I stick to the "I don't know my cycle length suggestions for when to start using opks and I'll stick to that lol

Cold is almost gone, DH has been having some quality Daddy-Aiden time for the past few days (3 day weekend for him), it's been nice to try to rest because whatever this bug is, it's knocked me off my feet! I didn't even really have time to think about how crappy getting af was because I felt so awful. I still think af is making colds and the flu so blooming awful... but yeah it's totally adorable watching DH bond more, adds to the incessant broodiness lol


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis, have you looked at planned parenthood for early prenatal care? They offer pregnancy tests, could probably do betas at low cost if not free. I know one mum in DS'S baby group got her early pregnancy care from PP at no cost to her.


----------



## flyingduster

I wouldn't try to see a progression across different types of tests hun, for that very reason that it will never show a true progression and may cause worry!!! They are not comparable! 

All maternity care is free here too, I can't imagine having to pay for it all including blood tests!!?? Big loves.


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> I wouldn't try to see a progression across different types of tests hun, for that very reason that it will never show a true progression and may cause worry!!! They are not comparable!
> 
> All maternity care is free here too, I can't imagine having to pay for it all including blood tests!!?? Big loves.

I wish. Man that would cut out on a ton of worries.


Is it colder up there now. Today started some pretty cold weather where I am at.

I was one of those people 5 months ago screaming "Bring on the cold. I want some cooler weather. I'm SO ready".

Now. Yeah, not so much :nope: I always forget how much my bones ache in the cold. I creep around like an 80 year old person stricken with arthritis in every bone. I've got to be lacking in some essential vitamin. Its only been this way since moving from a hot state to a humid state.
There's got to be a cure.:shrug:

I feel so miserable that I'm starting to not feel so hot about ttc#2. Goodness, what in the world would I do pregnant in cold weather. Maybe if I actually lost the weight I've desperately needed to get rid of for so many years I'd feel better. :coffee: Hmmmm...Hmmmm (eats jelly donut)


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> Jalanis, have you looked at planned parenthood for early prenatal care? They offer pregnancy tests, could probably do betas at low cost if not free. I know one mum in DS'S baby group got her early pregnancy care from PP at no cost to her.

I havent really looked into that...i think i had called for previous pregnancy and they asked me " do you want to keep baby or not" that threw me off like what:dohh:


----------



## Coco Tutu

flyingduster so sorry to read about your friend! A loss is always so hard :( You two seem to enjoy a strong bond though and talking openly about her feelings when you become pregnant will help you guys keep your friendship safe. 

jalanis do you have any spare ovulation cheapies? When my pregnancy cheapies were gone, I started testing with the leftover OV ones since they also detect pregnancy hormones and I could see progression (I mean among the OV ones, I didn't compare pregnancy and ov strips obviously). Talk about a low budget solution :D

FTale I am sorry to read you aren't dealing well with the cold :/ My knees hurt when it's too hot, so I am the opposite, but I know how annoying it is! The weather became chilli from one day to the next over here too. I know it's hard to think of TTC when you are feeling so miserable but your ticker says you are ovulating so maybe give it a go? ;) 

To all the other fabulous girls in the TWW in this thread: I am reading your posts and keeping fingers and toes crossed for tons of new BFPs!


----------



## bbygurl719

Ftale what state do u live in? We went from hot to cool in one day yesterday morning temps in 80s and this morning 60s


----------



## FTale

Coco Tutu said:


> flyingduster so sorry to read about your friend! A loss is always so hard :( You two seem to enjoy a strong bond though and talking openly about her feelings when you become pregnant will help you guys keep your friendship safe.
> 
> jalanis do you have any spare ovulation cheapies? When my pregnancy cheapies were gone, I started testing with the leftover OV ones since they also detect pregnancy hormones and I could see progression (I mean among the OV ones, I didn't compare pregnancy and ov strips obviously). Talk about a low budget solution :D
> 
> FTale I am sorry to read you aren't dealing well with the cold :/ My knees hurt when it's too hot, so I am the opposite, but I know how annoying it is! The weather became chilli from one day to the next over here too. I know it's hard to think of TTC when you are feeling so miserable but your ticker says you are ovulating so maybe give it a go? ;)
> 
> To all the other fabulous girls in the TWW in this thread: I am reading your posts and keeping fingers and toes crossed for tons of new BFPs!

:hugs: Thank you. We will try.


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Ftale what state do u live in? We went from hot to cool in one day yesterday morning temps in 80s and this morning 60s

We are in North Georgia. 47 whilst taking dd to school.


----------



## bbygurl719

Burr that is cold. I love georgia I'm in Florida so not too far away. I'm enjoying the less humidity that we have right now. Afm 7dpo and have got to pee like crazy and I haven't even drank that much


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Burr that is cold. I love georgia I'm in Florida so not too far away. I'm enjoying the less humidity that we have right now. Afm 7dpo and have got to pee like crazy and I haven't even drank that much

Um,hmm... Sun is even out and I'm walking like I'm trying to find my cane. :haha:

LOL..what is with the bladder during the tww? It does not help us 'symptom watchers' at all. I always think your uterus is fuller pushing on your bladder because of a healthy lining. Why not? :D

Everyone is so different. I recall years ago when ttc my daughter this lady was just so tiny that she always got a bfp around 8dpo. I don't know how but she had alot of kids for those 8dpo positives too...haha BUT she was the only one in all my years that did that so early naturally.

My sister was just in Florida and said she made it out of Orlando just in time to miss the hurricane weather. I like Florida enough but y'all got some serious horse flies there...lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Cocotutu ive never bought opks except those 2 i mentioned before...but ICs were resent since i kept getting evaps they sent me a replacement so i should do fine with those for now.


----------



## bbygurl719

We don't have horsefly's were I live. I think Florida is too hot n humid. I don't think anything will show on test both pregnancy I didn't get a positive until period due


----------



## FTale

Bbgurl: I think it will be a cool surprise. :)

Do you have a favortie brand you like to test with?

Jalanis: How are you doing? Is your husband excited?? 

Oilymama: Anything new to report? Haven't heard from you in a bit. I guess you are chilling out...lol

MMkaykes: ??? You still around? Its been a while so I put you back into waiting to O. Let me know if I'm wrong. Being wrong means bfp so I'm good with that...heheh

Taylor: How is school? I keep wanting to go back but I hate home work unless its super fun. 

Lyo: Did you ovulate yet? I did not. I'm just sitting here like a leaky egg so its coming. 

Disney: How are you feeling? Did you get enough rest this weekend? I'm not sure if taking loads of Vitamin C will help but maybe one of those immune system boosters my kick start your system. I am trying to think positive about everything this cycle. We might plum just not get a good go at it and that's just how its meant to be. Making an effort today to focus on positive things like getting healthy groceries/exercise/drinking apple cider...hehe..ok the last one is just a guilty pleasure. You know we still didn't get a bd in last night either but I totaly didn't cry like a baby I just let it go. The man was TIRED. This morning when he woke up he looked so revived. :thumbup:

Ok, I gotta run my daughter to gymnastics. 

FX for some bfps and Oing!!!


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> Bbgurl: I think it will be a cool surprise. :)
> 
> Do you have a favortie brand you like to test with?
> 
> Jalanis: How are you doing? Is your husband excited??
> 
> Oilymama: Anything new to report? Haven't heard from you in a bit. I guess you are chilling out...lol
> 
> MMkaykes: ??? You still around? Its been a while so I put you back into waiting to O. Let me know if I'm wrong. Being wrong means bfp so I'm good with that...heheh
> 
> Taylor: How is school? I keep wanting to go back but I hate home work unless its super fun.
> 
> Lyo: Did you ovulate yet? I did not. I'm just sitting here like a leaky egg so its coming.
> 
> Disney: How are you feeling? Did you get enough rest this weekend? I'm not sure if taking loads of Vitamin C will help but maybe one of those immune system boosters my kick start your system. I am trying to think positive about everything this cycle. We might plum just not get a good go at it and that's just how its meant to be. Making an effort today to focus on positive things like getting healthy groceries/exercise/drinking apple cider...hehe..ok the last one is just a guilty pleasure. You know we still didn't get a bd in last night either but I totaly didn't cry like a baby I just let it go. The man was TIRED. This morning when he woke up he looked so revived. :thumbup:
> 
> Ok, I gotta run my daughter to gymnastics.
> 
> FX for some bfps and Oing!!!

Hey hun I'm doin fine what about u? School is so not fun. Taking up alot of my time ..I'm doing a masters in science and management...lord y did I go backk!!!??? But since jobs here are so hard to find hubby thinks we need to be on highest level in education to be first ups for jobs ..idk y when I'm gonna b a stay at home mom! Seems like a waste to me lol...
But I'm 12dpo this cycle ...4 days pass what I was last cycle so I'm excited about that ..
Scared as shit to test! Lol idk y ...Hopefully tomorrow 
Scared to be disappointed 
Will post the test even if it's stark white
I'm peeing like crazy since about 10dpo so idk what's up with that ..No other symptoms..I need symptoms!! :happydance:


----------



## Lyo28

Taylor the peeing sounds like a good sign. 
Sorry I havent read back through everything yet. in bed exhausted now. 
FTale no O here yet. I imagine opk should be positive tomorrow as cm indicates it's near. 
I just ordered 15 ov tests and 5 pg tests on e bay for like 5 euro. why have I always been getting the expensive ones. do they work as well as the dear ones? never tried them before. I should have them Wednesday so if I run out of the ov tests I have now they will cover me. 

in the morning I will catch up with everything. too tired now &#128564;


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale yes!! In fact everyone is excited even my almost 6yr old! She says shes ready to go with me to OB appts etc etc lol what she doesnt know is that shes in school so she cant miss a day going with me lol..she always rubs my stomach


----------



## TaylorK

Jalanis22 said:


> Ftale yes!! In fact everyone is excited even my almost 6yr old! She says shes ready to go with me to OB appts etc etc lol what she doesnt know is that shes in school so she cant miss a day going with me lol..she always rubs my stomach

Awww...must feel beyond the moon...:happydance:


----------



## TaylorK

Lyo28 said:


> Taylor the peeing sounds like a good sign.
> Sorry I havent read back through everything yet. in bed exhausted now.
> FTale no O here yet. I imagine opk should be positive tomorrow as cm indicates it's near.
> I just ordered 15 ov tests and 5 pg tests on e bay for like 5 euro. why have I always been getting the expensive ones. do they work as well as the dear ones? never tried them before. I should have them Wednesday so if I run out of the ov tests I have now they will cover me.
> 
> in the morning I will catch up with everything. too tired now &#128564;

Cheapies work good hun no worries...
Fx that it's a good sign for me as it's the onli thing I noticed


----------



## Jalanis22

Taylork thanks! Even though i got a little scare...as usual any women that wants to see progression, well i bought blue dye YES BLUE DYE and omg they suckkkkk it scared me it looked faint so i had to go buy a frer to make sure everything is alright and there it was dark almost yet a little close to same as control line already!


----------



## flyingduster

FTale said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't try to see a progression across different types of tests hun, for that very reason that it will never show a true progression and may cause worry!!! They are not comparable!
> 
> All maternity care is free here too, I can't imagine having to pay for it all including blood tests!!?? Big loves.
> 
> I wish. Man that would cut out on a ton of worries.
> 
> 
> Is it colder up there now. Today started some pretty cold weather where I am at.
> 
> I was one of those people 5 months ago screaming "Bring on the cold. I want some cooler weather. I'm SO ready".
> 
> Now. Yeah, not so much :nope: I always forget how much my bones ache in the cold. I creep around like an 80 year old person stricken with arthritis in every bone. I've got to be lacking in some essential vitamin. Its only been this way since moving from a hot state to a humid state.
> There's got to be a cure.:shrug:
> 
> I feel so miserable that I'm starting to not feel so hot about ttc#2. Goodness, what in the world would I do pregnant in cold weather. Maybe if I actually lost the weight I've desperately needed to get rid of for so many years I'd feel better. :coffee: Hmmmm...Hmmmm (eats jelly donut)Click to expand...

Not sure if you're asking me if it's colder (down) here?? It's spring here, so no, it's getting warmer now!!! I am loving it. All the doors are open, sun shine, dog and kids playing outside constantly, bare feet, ahhhhh bliss. I'm ignoring the showers coming hero ugh this afternoon cos this morning was so lovely. Hahaha. I hate the cold too, I'm a total sun lizard. 


Jalanis, that is so sweet she's so excited! And whew the FR gave a test almost as dark as control! Woot! Never get blue dye ones!!! Haha

Taylor, 12dpo already!!! Exciting!!!! Good luck!

AFM, cd5 now and down to pretty much just spotting. Yay! Temp finally plummeted today too! Sheesh, it took long enough! I have been a bit sick so maybe that's why it stayed up, but whatever, as long as it's dropped now to show an O later, then all good!


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale, too much vitC shortens my lp I think that's what brought af 3 days early last cycle :/ 

I hope you got some more bd'ing in there over the weekend FTale, I have everything crossed for you! 

Jalanis noooooo! I hate blue dye tests, they're like the bane of ttc'ing existence for pg tests lol, glad your frer was darker! Sticky eggy in there! 

Sounds like a good sign there Taylor, I hope you get your bfp this month! 

I'm feeling a lot better, quick trip out to the store and a walk with DS helped clear my sinuses, hopefully this is it and no more colds! Roll on next weekend and being all better!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladies! It did worry me for a bit cause it was just a faint positive..but today i reconfirmed at drs with their test they use which im unsure of..now this is looking and feeling like its real.


----------



## bbygurl719

FTale said:


> Bbgurl: I think it will be a cool surprise. :)
> 
> Do you have a favortie brand you like to test with?
> 
> Jalanis: How are you doing? Is your husband excited??
> 
> Oilymama: Anything new to report? Haven't heard from you in a bit. I guess you are chilling out...lol
> 
> MMkaykes: ??? You still around? Its been a while so I put you back into waiting to O. Let me know if I'm wrong. Being wrong means bfp so I'm good with that...heheh
> 
> Taylor: How is school? I keep wanting to go back but I hate home work unless its super fun.
> 
> Lyo: Did you ovulate yet? I did not. I'm just sitting here like a leaky egg so its coming.
> 
> Disney: How are you feeling? Did you get enough rest this weekend? I'm not sure if taking loads of Vitamin C will help but maybe one of those immune system boosters my kick start your system. I am trying to think positive about everything this cycle. We might plum just not get a good go at it and that's just how its meant to be. Making an effort today to focus on positive things like getting healthy groceries/exercise/drinking apple cider...hehe..ok the last one is just a guilty pleasure. You know we still didn't get a bd in last night either but I totaly didn't cry like a baby I just let it go. The man was TIRED. This morning when he woke up he looked so revived. :thumbup:
> 
> Ok, I gotta run my daughter to gymnastics.
> 
> FX for some bfps and Oing!!!

Nope no specific test I like frers but I have ics from buying bulk with ovulation test and pregnancy test


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> FTale, too much vitC shortens my lp I think that's what brought af 3 days early last cycle :/
> 
> I hope you got some more bd'ing in there over the weekend FTale, I have everything crossed for you!
> 
> Jalanis noooooo! I hate blue dye tests, they're like the bane of ttc'ing existence for pg tests lol, glad your frer was darker! Sticky eggy in there!
> 
> Sounds like a good sign there Taylor, I hope you get your bfp this month!
> 
> I'm feeling a lot better, quick trip out to the store and a walk with DS helped clear my sinuses, hopefully this is it and no more colds! Roll on next weekend and being all better!

OMG that what I've been thinking this whole time about vit c...I was takin it last cycle and af came on jus 8dpo...I was like wtf seriously lol...this cycle i stopped it after O I'm now 13dpo n af hasn't shown so I guess it was that...
Hopefully she doesn't show again for a long time n give me my baby darn it...lol i think I'll be an over protective aggressive mother loll..
Hope everyone will be getting those dances in over the weekend r b4..
If this isn't my cycle I'm giving up but I'll still be here cheering on u ladies:happydance:
Babydust n good luck


----------



## familygirl30

Af arrived for me this morning :( It came early, cd 24 usually arrives between 25 to 30 days, also never got my peak on ovulation tests its just shown high fertility all way through even today?!


----------



## FTale

familygirl30 said:


> Af arrived for me this morning :( It came early, cd 24 usually arrives between 25 to 30 days, also never got my peak on ovulation tests its just shown high fertility all way through even today?!

I'm so sorry. :( 
That is so strange it only showed high fertility. Were you temping too?


----------



## FTale

I think I have a positive today. I couldn't take it anymore. After no positive opks last cycle, I wanted to see if I could actually get one to go along with any temperature shift I see.

I have not had any super painful O feelings but feel like my body is gearing up for the real thing finally. Its cd14 already...ugh. We made our best effort to catch the eggy this cycle. If not pregnant, we'll be npnt. I'm spent ladies. I'm ok with npnt for a while and then trying again some time later next year. This is my decision but my husband might have other plans. 

So do you ladies think this opk is anywhere near positive?
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FTale

Taylor:Awww...I hope you don't get a chance to give up. I hope that bfp is right around the corner. :dust:

Flyinguster: :flower: Spring it is then..hahaha. I'm sure by the time fall/winter is over I'll be looking forward to Spring time but for now I'm pulling out the blankets to snuggle with. 

Disney: :D I hope you just keep getting better. I think the worst think about colds is losing your taste and with cold weather getting here that is a no go. Have to be able to taste chili...heheh


----------



## Lyo28

FTale they were the tests I did last couple of months and that pic you put up is about as positI've as they got.maybe slightly darker but they always made me question it. I think that is a positive. 

me I also got a positive just now. flashing smiley this morning and static smiley just now so I'm really glad I tested twice a day. glad I summoned the energy to dtd last night will have to do it again tonight and tomorrrow now. 

as expensive as they are I love the fact there is no questioning darkness of lines with smiley faces. 

do you have more tests FTale to test again. 

Disney hope you feel better soon. I'm not sick exactly but I just seem to have a permanently blocked nose lately. it's really annoying.


----------



## familygirl30

FTale said:


> familygirl30 said:
> 
> 
> Af arrived for me this morning :( It came early, cd 24 usually arrives between 25 to 30 days, also never got my peak on ovulation tests its just shown high fertility all way through even today?!
> 
> I'm so sorry. :(
> That is so strange it only showed high fertility. Were you temping too?Click to expand...


I know just can't understand it, I used the advanced CB tests this cycle and the cycle before just the standard digital and they never detected my surge either &#128532; I plan to temp this cycle but don't know much about it so i need to read up on it!


----------



## Lyo28

oh and FTale I totally hear you on the trying. It's so bloody hard trying to get all the right days each month. I don't know if I have the ability to relax about it ever. I'm too obsessive. I can't keep going like the first months though either.


----------



## Lyo28

Family girl sorry AF arrived. it's so frustrating you didn't get the peak. were you testing twice a day. the pack tells you to test with fmu but I got high fertility this morning with fmu and peak with 3 o clock in afternoon test.


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey guys! Wish i could upload a photo for you all but i took a test this am with 3rd morning urine and got a strong bright BFP! Been feeling super nauseated and have a headache the last few days so figured id test early. I soooo did not expect what i saw!!


----------



## Disneylovers

OilyMamma said:


> Hey guys! Wish i could upload a photo for you all but i took a test this am with 3rd morning urine and got a strong bright BFP! Been feeling super nauseated and have a headache the last few days so figured id test early. I soooo did not expect what i saw!!

Woohooo Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## familygirl30

Lyo28 said:


> Family girl sorry AF arrived. it's so frustrating you didn't get the peak. were you testing twice a day. the pack tells you to test with fmu but I got high fertility this morning with fmu and peak with 3 o clock in afternoon test.

Hi, no I just tested once with the clea blue but I tested for 2 whole weeks so surely it wouldn't have made a difference if id had done it in the afternoon too, or maybe it would? Glad u got your peak!


----------



## Disneylovers

familygirl30 said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> Family girl sorry AF arrived. it's so frustrating you didn't get the peak. were you testing twice a day. the pack tells you to test with fmu but I got high fertility this morning with fmu and peak with 3 o clock in afternoon test.
> 
> Hi, no I just tested once with the clea blue but I tested for 2 whole weeks so surely it wouldn't have made a difference if id had done it in the afternoon too, or maybe it would? Glad u got your peak!Click to expand...

I Like the pink tipped clearblue digitals (not the advanced) you don't have to use FMU with those, I get my surge in the afternoon so I test with mine then if my cheapies look positive


----------



## familygirl30

Disneylovers said:


> familygirl30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> Family girl sorry AF arrived. it's so frustrating you didn't get the peak. were you testing twice a day. the pack tells you to test with fmu but I got high fertility this morning with fmu and peak with 3 o clock in afternoon test.
> 
> Hi, no I just tested once with the clea blue but I tested for 2 whole weeks so surely it wouldn't have made a difference if id had done it in the afternoon too, or maybe it would? Glad u got your peak!Click to expand...
> 
> I Like the pink tipped clearblue digitals (not the advanced) you don't have to use FMU with those, I get my surge in the afternoon so I test with mine then if my cheapies look positiveClick to expand...

I used the pink ones when conceived my son but didn't work this time when used them before the advanced. Come to think of it though with my son think I used them late morn so will give them a go again


----------



## Lyo28

it depends how short your surge is. mine tends to be there in afternoon and evening but normally gone by next morning. so it definitely would be possible for me to miss a surge by only testing mornings.


----------



## familygirl30

Lyo28 said:


> it depends how short your surge is. mine tends to be there in afternoon and evening but normally gone by next morning. so it definitely would be possible for me to miss a surge by only testing mornings.

Thank you, I will start testing later


----------



## TaylorK

familygirl30 said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> it depends how short your surge is. mine tends to be there in afternoon and evening but normally gone by next morning. so it definitely would be possible for me to miss a surge by only testing mornings.
> 
> Thank you, I will start testing laterClick to expand...

Srry to say hun but I don't think it's the test! ..my guess is u have high estrogen levels and u aren't ovulating at this point..that's y ur not getting a peak n jus high...if u say u have AF today n still getting a flashing smiley that's all evident ...by af u shud b gettin empty circles..but ur high estrogen level are lingering n giving u flashing smileys. Hope that gives us better insight and helps ...good luck


----------



## TaylorK

OilyMamma said:


> Hey guys! Wish i could upload a photo for you all but i took a test this am with 3rd morning urine and got a strong bright BFP! Been feeling super nauseated and have a headache the last few days so figured id test early. I soooo did not expect what i saw!!

 Wowwwww Congrats hunn!! That's superstar! 3 babies yeeehaaawwww!!! H&H 9months pizza show us some tests!!..
How many dpo are you??


----------



## familygirl30

TaylorK said:


> familygirl30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> it depends how short your surge is. mine tends to be there in afternoon and evening but normally gone by next morning. so it definitely would be possible for me to miss a surge by only testing mornings.
> 
> Thank you, I will start testing laterClick to expand...
> 
> Srry to say hun but I don't think it's the test! ..my guess is u have high estrogen levels and u aren't ovulating at this point..that's y ur not getting a peak n jus high...if u say u have AF today n still getting a flashing smiley that's all evident ...by af u shud b gettin empty circles..but ur high estrogen level are lingering n giving u flashing smileys. Hope that gives us better insight and helps ...good luckClick to expand...

I'm going to just see what this cycle brings as I've heard negative reviews about these tests! I think I did ovulate this month as I had other symptoms, Im just going to test later in the day if carry on using them this cycle, but not the CB blue ones the cheaper ones


----------



## Coco Tutu

OilyMamma said:


> Hey guys! Wish i could upload a photo for you all but i took a test this am with 3rd morning urine and got a strong bright BFP! Been feeling super nauseated and have a headache the last few days so figured id test early. I soooo did not expect what i saw!!

Yayyy!!!! Congrats OilyMamma! So excited for you! That looks like a strong sticky bean in there, giving you symptoms so early on! Perfect!


----------



## OilyMamma

TaylorK said:


> OilyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Wish i could upload a photo for you all but i took a test this am with 3rd morning urine and got a strong bright BFP! Been feeling super nauseated and have a headache the last few days so figured id test early. I soooo did not expect what i saw!!
> 
> Wowwwww Congrats hunn!! That's superstar! 3 babies yeeehaaawwww!!! H&H 9months pizza show us some tests!!..
> How many dpo are you??Click to expand...

I can not seem to upload photos from my phone to this page. It says the photo is too big. Any tips??
I am 9dpo today supposedly. But that second line showed up fast and dark so i must have ovulated earlier
Than i thought or we just have a ton of hormone lol.
I will test again on saturday just cause i have one more test lol!!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh, Oilymamma!!!! Congrats!!!!

FTale, it doesn't look positive to me, but maybe those tests are just like that...???

Family girl, I think you definitely need to temp to get more answers. You might not be ovulating, or maybe you are and the OPKs aren't great for you. Temping will tell all in time. Hopefully!!!


----------



## OilyMamma

I really hope the photo shows up!
This was with 3rd morning urine at 9dpo!
 



Attached Files:







20161011_094818.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Disneylovers

Family girl, you might be like me, I always have a fair bit of LH in my system, I have never not had a line on IC OPKS, a friend sent me the Clearblue digis and I only use them to confirm the IC positives so I don't know if I would have had more positives but they seem less frustrating than days on end of flashing smiley faces and no solid. 

Oily that is a fantastic BFP!!!! Congrats again!


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale they were the tests I did last couple of months and that pic you put up is about as positI've as they got.maybe slightly darker but they always made me question it. I think that is a positive.
> 
> me I also got a positive just now. flashing smiley this morning and static smiley just now so I'm really glad I tested twice a day. glad I summoned the energy to dtd last night will have to do it again tonight and tomorrrow now.
> 
> as expensive as they are I love the fact there is no questioning darkness of lines with smiley faces.
> 
> do you have more tests FTale to test again.
> 
> 
> 
> Disney hope you feel better soon. I'm not sick exactly but I just seem to have a permanently blocked nose lately. it's really annoying.

Yes, I do this time. So I will be able to do twice a day until Friday of one but should not need it by then.

Not sure if we will do anything tonight. If I did or do O my temp should rise in the morning.

We are right on track with each other :haha: Too funny!!


----------



## FTale

OilyMamma said:


> Hey guys! Wish i could upload a photo for you all but i took a test this am with 3rd morning urine and got a strong bright BFP! Been feeling super nauseated and have a headache the last few days so figured id test early. I soooo did not expect what i saw!!

NUH UHHHHHHH???!!!????!! :haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance:​
*CONGRATS OILYMAMA HH9​*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## FTale

OilyMamma said:


> I really hope the photo shows up!
> This was with 3rd morning urine at 9dpo!

That's a definite bfp!! Its dark too so you may have ovulated earlier but who cares!! YAY!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats oilymama! 3bfps we need more :yipee:


----------



## familygirl30

Disneylovers said:


> Family girl, you might be like me, I always have a fair bit of LH in my system, I have never not had a line on IC OPKS, a friend sent me the Clearblue digis and I only use them to confirm the IC positives so I don't know if I would have had more positives but they seem less frustrating than days on end of flashing smiley faces and no solid.
> N
> Oily that is a fantastic BFP!!!! Congrats again!

I will see what happens this cycle,and temp too!
Congratulations ladies on your BFP's!!


----------



## TaylorK

I'm so excited for you ladies with these back to back bfps! Lovelyyy!! WE NEED MOREEEE! Makes me even more nervous loll! Lord lord lord! congrats again


----------



## Lyo28

ah wow congrats Oilymamma! such a strong line. so happy for you &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## bbygurl719

Taylor when do u plan on testing. I'm 8dpo n starting tomorrow


----------



## OilyMamma

Thanks guys. Super excited! 
I cant wait to see all of your bfps!


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Taylor when do u plan on testing. I'm 8dpo n starting tomorrow

FX for you :dust:


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty ftale. My symptoms have been sore nipples especially when dd is breastfeeding, major gas I know tmi, frequent peeing, twinges and pulling I lower abdomen. I really hope i get my bfp this month


----------



## bbygurl719

Do any of u know the difference between 25miu test and 10miu test? I have the 25 n just order the 10 due here on the 14


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Do any of u know the difference between 25miu test and 10miu test? I have the 25 n just order the 10 due here on the 14

I can't wait for you test!! You sound like your body is responding to something :winkwink:

As for the tests, 10 miu is going to be more sensitive while 25miu test will pick up later in pregnancy after your body has had a little time to do some doubling. Its better than a 50miu is you are testing early. hth.


----------



## Jalanis22

I be looking tomorrow for a place and ask if they do betas..i tried searching but had no luck. I really dont wanna stress and im not sure if betas will stress me :wacko:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> I be looking tomorrow for a place and ask if they do betas..i tried searching but had no luck. I really dont wanna stress and im not sure if betas will stress me :wacko:

Once you find a provider they will want to do all of the beta testing to verify pregnancy progression and then a sono for age dating. I know it can be stressful. Just means you are a concerned mommy. :)


----------



## Lyo28

bbygurl719 said:


> Ty ftale. My symptoms have been sore nipples especially when dd is breastfeeding, major gas I know tmi, frequent peeing, twinges and pulling I lower abdomen. I really hope i get my bfp this month

ooohh great signs. fingers crossed for you


----------



## Lyo28

so temping. urrghh. my sleep is crazy. the only temp that I got after 3 hours sleep is the highest one on my chart. this mornings I was hoping to get right as due to ovulate last night or today. but got woken up by small person 30 minutes before alarm went for me to take temp. I was confused so didn't take temp. fell back asleep for 45 minutes so took it then so dunno if my temps will tell me anything! I should o today so wevw I'll see in morning if a big jump. also I have a cold so mouth breathing. 

anyway.. it's worth trying right!

how is everyone.Taylor have you tested? 

bbygurl??

Disney how you feeling today?

Jalanis is that gives you peace of mind go for it. it can be a very stressful time first few weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## Lyo28

Also I'm so glad that tonight is last night of dtd for a bit. it's so tiring trying to get in every night. we both need a break! 
FTale did you get a more clear result with the opks yet?


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Also I'm so glad that tonight is last night of dtd for a bit. it's so tiring trying to get in every night. we both need a break!
> FTale did you get a more clear result with the opks yet?

Me too. Last night was it for us. My opk came up right away and I it wasn't fmu. It was more like 30 minutes after fmu..lol.. I couldn't hold it and wasn't going to test til noon but curiousity got the best of me.

I saw that your temping got interrupted. I'm sorry. Its always on the mornings you really want that temp right that they wake us up. :)

I've been sleeping through the night since Saturday. And my temps have been steady at 97.33 then on Tuesday they went to 97.45 and haven't changed. I did not get a super dark line til this morning and yesterdays was almost as dark and on Sunday it was not positive just a line. So I don't think I ovulated yet but I guess we will see. Oh and I still have ewcm too. If this is a cycle where I don't ovulate, I'm going to turn into the Hulk when AF. Of ALL cyles...pfft

On another note I'm so happy to sleep a straight 3 to 4 hours. :happydance:

This is it for us, I am already setting my mind on other goals. I told my husband to enjoy not getting bothered by tww craziness for a while, he said' I already told y'all (talking to all of us LOL) that its going to happen when you aren't trying so hard' He said this with a huge smurk on his face. :haha:

FX we O today and make friends with them eggs. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161012_062227.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lyo28

FTale that's great you are getting sleep. It looks like you may o today so. 
my husband has said that to me too. Maybe he has a point! he doesn't even know half the craziness with opks etc I get up to. I didn't tell him I was starting temping buts it's kinda obvious with the thermometer on my locker ando the beep beep beep every morning that wakes him up &#128514;

so my cheap ebay tests arrived today. I used an Ov test just now cos why not?! it was negative a light line. my surge has always been short like only see it for 10 or 12 hours. it worked fairly well though. I was always wary of them but I think I like them. I only have 5 hcg tests so might start testing on 9dpo seeing as I have cheap ones now. it says 10iu which is pretty sensitive for early testing. 

so girls who temp assuming I ovulated today , how long until temp rise? 24 hours roughly?


----------



## FTale

Lyo: I have looked that up before and 24to 48 hrs should show a sustained rise above cover line. So in the morning it should climb a lil then 2dpo a lil more then from there I think it is more specific to each person. You only need a .2 rise above that cover line too.

I am not going to test again as I only have 4 opk left and I want to play with them around time for my cycle to start. I have no hpts and don't want the real thing until I'm 15dpo or 16dpo. Im ovulating late so in reality if I'm not pregnant I won't make it to 13dpo even.


How is every one else?

Anyone test today? Sending you all :dust:


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm doing a lot better thanks lyo, no decongestants anymore which has a fun effect when your CM comes back hahahaha, I woke up with watery cm and was all wft??? that's too early then put 2 and 2 together and figured it's none of the meds that dry you up hahaha. DS has been waking a lot at night, it's draining and prolonging this cold out to the bitter end, but once up and doing stuff it's kept at bay.

I have just over a week till O time, waiting to O is sometimes worse than TWW, at least in TWW you know you have a set date you can start testing LOL, DH is down with whatever to get a BFP so he'll be in for a fun week :D


----------



## bbygurl719

Took test this morning bfn... My 10miu come Friday so if I don't get a bfp until I get those hopefully they will bring me a bfp


----------



## Lyo28

are you going to wait until Friday to test again so bbygurl?

thanks for info Ftale , I have had fairly strong ovulation pain and constipation since 3 pm today. so hoping for an obvious temp rise tomorrow and it will all come together. gonna dtd tonight one last time. 

Disney I hate waiting to O. 2 ww is hard too but I really really hate waiting to O.


----------



## bbygurl719

Lyo28 said:


> are you going to wait until Friday to test again so bbygurl?
> 
> thanks for info Ftale , I have had fairly strong ovulation pain and constipation since 3 pm today. so hoping for an obvious temp rise tomorrow and it will all come together. gonna dtd tonight one last time.
> 
> Disney I hate waiting to O. 2 ww is hard too but I really really hate waiting to O.

No I'll probably test tonight when I get home and morning and night tomorrow n morning Fri and do new test that night


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> I'm doing a lot better thanks lyo, no decongestants anymore which has a fun effect when your CM comes back hahahaha, I woke up with watery cm and was all wft??? that's too early then put 2 and 2 together and figured it's none of the meds that dry you up hahaha. DS has been waking a lot at night, it's draining and prolonging this cold out to the bitter end, but once up and doing stuff it's kept at bay.
> 
> I have just over a week till O time, waiting to O is sometimes worse than TWW, at least in TWW you know you have a set date you can start testing LOL, DH is down with whatever to get a BFP so he'll be in for a fun week :D

I think our lil ones switched off. Now I'm sleeping and he's keeping mommy awake. Just wait till it gets around 9dpo for me and they switch back. Then I'll be like Nooooo...that's when my temps start going down and wonky if the cycle is starting over. :dohh:


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Took test this morning bfn... My 10miu come Friday so if I don't get a bfp until I get those hopefully they will bring me a bfp

I was wondering the same thing if you were going to keep testing with less sensitive ones or not til Friday. If it is stressing you out, I'd just wait till Friday and use 10miu. It all comes down to when you implanted. :) I know you are excited!!

OOOPS just saw that you did say you would still be testing!! FX :dust:


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> are you going to wait until Friday to test again so bbygurl?
> 
> thanks for info Ftale , I have had fairly strong ovulation pain and constipation since 3 pm today. so hoping for an obvious temp rise tomorrow and it will all come together. gonna dtd tonight one last time.
> 
> Disney I hate waiting to O. 2 ww is hard too but I really really hate waiting to O.

Get out of here!!

HAHAHHA

I got sick to my stomach around 230pm and started having O pains. I feel ok but the pain is dull on my left side while I thought for sure it would be my right. Oh and then by 300pm I had massive diarrhea. Crazy!! :haha: 

This is some extreme cycle buddy stuff. What the heck. We should just test on the same day too. :blush: Look..no pressure or anything..lol

FX for the extra bding. I don't know if it will happen for us as he is workig late and both of us are spent. But this is so exciting!! I really hope we can get that bfp. I'm like if I don't get a bfp this cycle I had at least better drop 15lbs by Thanksgiving. Give me some thing to obsess about. :winkwink:

Only the morning shall tell. Come on temp rise!!


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i68.tinypic.com/k8bj7.jpg

Look ladies these are the tests that i dont recommend. While frers are same as control line these are not squinter but not strong either. Dont stress if you buy these.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> https://i68.tinypic.com/k8bj7.jpg
> 
> Look ladies these are the tests that i dont recommend. While frers are same as control line these are not squinter but not strong either. Dont stress if you buy these.

Yeah, those tests bought drove you mad. I'm happy you tested with FRER. I don't see how those things made it past QA.


----------



## Jalanis22

I know im mad but since i had finished the previous batch i never saw a clear line just squinters. Now i see a definite line after so many days.


----------



## FTale

I'd send that company my beta results along with photos of the tests you too compared to FRER. People are getting robbed and driven crazy. I'm really sorry you had to go through that.

When I test I'm going to just grab a FRER and be done with it.


----------



## Jalanis22

Yes frer is the way to go! Id figure im not gonna do the betas cause i know i will stress myself out alot if i do that route so i will just be on the wait game. I think i might buy the CB week estimator. What do you all think my weeks should be if i ovulated late or implanted late? My ticker is just based off my 28 day cycle.


----------



## FTale

When was your last menstrual cycle? From there count up to the FRER positive date and see how many days you get. Then look back at the first cheapie that looked more like a positive than an evap (if you can tell...lol) But on average CD 24 is when most get an early bfp at 10dpo.

I hope that helps some. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Ok so am i right? I got pregnant 2-3 weeks....so thats makes like 4-5 weeks then right?

Im sorry ive never used a digi estimator with any of my pregnancies before. Plus i got my bfp late like at 14dpo i think or 13 not sure...how do i count it like if i got the bfp late?


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> are you going to wait until Friday to test again so bbygurl?
> 
> thanks for info Ftale , I have had fairly strong ovulation pain and constipation since 3 pm today. so hoping for an obvious temp rise tomorrow and it will all come together. gonna dtd tonight one last time.
> 
> Disney I hate waiting to O. 2 ww is hard too but I really really hate waiting to O.
> 
> Get out of here!!
> 
> HAHAHHA
> 
> I got sick to my stomach around 230pm and started having O pains. I feel ok but the pain is dull on my left side while I thought for sure it would be my right. Oh and then by 300pm I had massive diarrhea. Crazy!! :haha:
> 
> This is some extreme cycle buddy stuff. What the heck. We should just test on the same day too. :blush: Look..no pressure or anything..lol
> 
> FX for the extra bding. I don't know if it will happen for us as he is workig late and both of us are spent. But this is so exciting!! I really hope we can get that bfp. I'm like if I don't get a bfp this cycle I had at least better drop 15lbs by Thanksgiving. Give me some thing to obsess about. :winkwink:
> 
> Only the morning shall tell. Come on temp rise!!Click to expand...

LOL FTale that's so great if we both have same O day! love having cycle buddy! only difference is I had right side pain! we got the bd in barely and heading to sleep hoping for a temp rise in 5 hours when I temp! we SO should test on same day. Hopefully we are both destined for bfps!

Im trying to lose about a stone since last year. but I seem to love chocolate too much &#128512;


----------



## Lyo28

Jalanis22 said:


> https://i68.tinypic.com/k8bj7.jpg
> 
> Look ladies these are the tests that i dont recommend. While frers are same as control line these are not squinter but not strong either. Dont stress if you buy these.

I think they are the ones I just got. thanks for info.


----------



## bbygurl719

FTale said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> Took test this morning bfn... My 10miu come Friday so if I don't get a bfp until I get those hopefully they will bring me a bfp
> 
> I was wondering the same thing if you were going to keep testing with less sensitive ones or not til Friday. If it is stressing you out, I'd just wait till Friday and use 10miu. It all comes down to when you implanted. :) I know you are excited!!
> 
> OOOPS just saw that you did say you would still be testing!! FX :dust:Click to expand...

Still bfn this evening. But I'm not stressing out I know its early and that people can implant as late as 12dpo so we will see what happens


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> are you going to wait until Friday to test again so bbygurl?
> 
> thanks for info Ftale , I have had fairly strong ovulation pain and constipation since 3 pm today. so hoping for an obvious temp rise tomorrow and it will all come together. gonna dtd tonight one last time.
> 
> Disney I hate waiting to O. 2 ww is hard too but I really really hate waiting to O.
> 
> Get out of here!!
> 
> HAHAHHA
> 
> I got sick to my stomach around 230pm and started having O pains. I feel ok but the pain is dull on my left side while I thought for sure it would be my right. Oh and then by 300pm I had massive diarrhea. Crazy!! :haha:
> 
> This is some extreme cycle buddy stuff. What the heck. We should just test on the same day too. :blush: Look..no pressure or anything..lol
> 
> FX for the extra bding. I don't know if it will happen for us as he is workig late and both of us are spent. But this is so exciting!! I really hope we can get that bfp. I'm like if I don't get a bfp this cycle I had at least better drop 15lbs by Thanksgiving. Give me some thing to obsess about. :winkwink:
> 
> Only the morning shall tell. Come on temp rise!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL FTale that's so great if we both have same O day! love having cycle buddy! only difference is I had right side pain! we got the bd in barely and heading to sleep hoping for a temp rise in 5 hours when I temp! we SO should test on same day. Hopefully we are both destined for bfps!
> 
> Im trying to lose about a stone since last year. but I seem to love chocolate too much &#128512;Click to expand...


I told my husband that the egg was leaving the port earlier and that I needed topping off. He was like OK :)

He is being such a sweetheart. I think we are both excited at the chance to catch the lil egg. But also happy to with just letting it happen without me going bonkers. We've made all kinds of couple plans to get at while we still have only one like one.

But option 1: baby - is most desired :blush: 

Alright, 3hrs till bedtime woohoo!!!


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> Took test this morning bfn... My 10miu come Friday so if I don't get a bfp until I get those hopefully they will bring me a bfp
> 
> I was wondering the same thing if you were going to keep testing with less sensitive ones or not til Friday. If it is stressing you out, I'd just wait till Friday and use 10miu. It all comes down to when you implanted. :) I know you are excited!!
> 
> OOOPS just saw that you did say you would still be testing!! FX :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Still bfn this evening. But I'm not stressing out I know its early and that people can implant as late as 12dpo so we will see what happensClick to expand...

Exactly. Even with temp drops as I learned with my daughter, unless you get AF you could very well still be preggers. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Jalanis22

If i got today 2-3 weeks based off my ticker i should be 5wks...but if i implanted late when should do the other test? I wanna make sure i do get the 3+ and looking at my old tests i got the actual bfp at 13dpo. So i may think my cycle was ok for 28days since i always read that pregnancy tests are more accurate on day of missed period. Not sure


----------



## bbygurl719

FTale said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> Took test this morning bfn... My 10miu come Friday so if I don't get a bfp until I get those hopefully they will bring me a bfp
> 
> I was wondering the same thing if you were going to keep testing with less sensitive ones or not til Friday. If it is stressing you out, I'd just wait till Friday and use 10miu. It all comes down to when you implanted. :) I know you are excited!!
> 
> OOOPS just saw that you did say you would still be testing!! FX :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Still bfn this evening. But I'm not stressing out I know its early and that people can implant as late as 12dpo so we will see what happensClick to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Even with temp drops as I learned with my daughter, unless you get AF you could very well still be preggers. :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...

My temps are still up


----------



## bbygurl719

Update... 9dpo is almost over and have been nauseous and some type of heartburn since I have been laying down..


----------



## TaylorK

bbygurl719 said:


> Update... 9dpo is almost over and have been nauseous and some type of heartburn since I have been laying down..

Ur symptoms sound promising..I'm 14dpo n have nothing&#128529;:wacko:


----------



## bbygurl719

Have you tested yet have been waiting to hear from u. when is AF due


----------



## Lyo28

Morning all. Jalanis just saw your post about the cb. if you are 5 weeks then 2 to 3 would still be good. it changes to 3+ at " around" 5 weeks. I don't fully trust them though as when I had my miscarriage I had hcg tested and I had hcg of 5000 same day as 1 to 2 on the digital.


----------



## Lyo28

well my temp was up this morning but not a very definite rise I don't think but we will see what next couple of days brings


----------



## FTale

bbgurl: :D are you going to test? Or wait till tomorrow? I really hope you are preggy. 

Taylor: The suspense is killing me. :wacko: Did you test? No symptoms does not mean not pregnant. I'm praying for you girly!! 

Lyo: My temp rose too nothing earth shattering but went from 97.45 to 97.60. It should be around 97.9 in the morning then hang out there until it makes me a new mama. :winkwink: Are your O pains gone? I was up all night fighting mine. Had to take extra strength tylenol just to be able to walk around. I couldn't even get to sleep till about 1240ish. I was all doing laundry and cooking food to make lunch with for my hubby today. I'm glad that is over. I feel fine now with less bloating too.


AFM I plan to go for a longer walk today and try out some muscle building moves. Squats work really well for me as I am thigh heavy. Looking forward to that as it gives me more energy. So tempted to have some coffee too...just a lil? :blush:

This week is getting by very fast, is it just me?


----------



## Lyo28

FTale I still have 2 cups of coffee a day. I wouldn't function otherwise. I did a bit of online research on it and it seems 2 cups a day is ok. but it's all what we are comfortable with and if I don't get pregnant in next couple of months I will try cutting it out. 

wow you got a bad dose didn't you with the O pains. I was pretty bad myself but thankfully all over by about 10 last. like you I was bloated and the pain was pretty severe. feel great again today now. I never used to get o pain this when ttc before. 

I love your plan of a long walk not so much the squatting. I hate squats! but I would love a long walk but it's not gonna happen today anyway. putting up some Halloween decorations when older 2 home from preschool though


----------



## Jalanis22

Lyo thanks! Ive never used these so im not sure how reliable they are.

On the caffeine part..i substitute coffee with hot chocolate:thumbup: every once in a while not everyday. I sometimes do want coffee but i know its not too good to be a daily coffee drinker and this i know because when i would see my ob gyn with my previous pregnancies they would always ask me if i drink coffee.

Im ready to see more bfps girls :happydance:


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale I still have 2 cups of coffee a day. I wouldn't function otherwise. I did a bit of online research on it and it seems 2 cups a day is ok. but it's all what we are comfortable with and if I don't get pregnant in next couple of months I will try cutting it out.
> 
> wow you got a bad dose didn't you with the O pains. I was pretty bad myself but thankfully all over by about 10 last. like you I was bloated and the pain was pretty severe. feel great again today now. I never used to get o pain this when ttc before.
> 
> I love your plan of a long walk not so much the squatting. I hate squats! but I would love a long walk but it's not gonna happen today anyway. putting up some Halloween decorations when older 2 home from preschool though

When did the O pains start for you? 

Prior to turning 18 I don't recall O pains specifically but when I was younger I also just considered all the pain to be associated with my period. They've gotten worse since started ttc in August. The pain lasts longer and my belly bloats more. Don't know what that's all about but hoping physical activity nips it in the bud.

I agree, depends on what you are comfortable with. I love the taste of it. I can't say that it will keep me awake though. I can get a bit high strung if I have some and absolutely have to stay awake. Otherwise it is a gurantee that it will give me the runs and increased urination if I go over 12 cups. And coffee use to be like soda to me. I could drink it all day - paying for it dearly - only stopping to eat once. I will have 8oz once a day if I just really have to have it though. I sweetened it up so much til that could be what upsets my tummy. :dohh:

I decided to try some lemon water with a dab of honey. I should have used a smaller cup as I couldn't stir the honey very well. But it doesn't taste half bad. I got in a LONG ENOUGH walk..haha..not as long as I planned but it did the trick. I did my squats afterwards which is probably why my body wasn't interested in the walk. I've found squats which I use to hate worse than lunges help me steady my leg muscles while walking or jogging.

I have a long list of things to do. I wish Halloween decorations was one of them!! You guys are going to have so much fun. We don't decorate the outside of our house as it already looks spooky enough. However, we plan to cut out foam pumpkins this year rather than the real thing. Man those things go bad so fast in our house and no one wants to go near the moldy pumpkin. :haha:


Talking about Halloween has me thinking of candy. I love candy corn. What is everyone's favorite candy during this time of year?


----------



## Lyo28

I don't remember getting O pain until after having my first baby baby. but have noticed it most months since him. That's not to say I never got it. Maybe I did and because I was so oblivious to ovulation and when it was in my cycle I could have put it down to something else! 

I'm thinking I'll really try to stick to no more than one cup of coffee daily during 2 ww. just in case. 

cm changed to creamy non fertile today too. so it's good to know it happened and we dtd at the right times. gave it my best shot so fingers crossed. 

we don't do outside at all just a few bits and pieces inside. they are really into it this year although 2 year old thinking it's someone's birthday as she keeps saying birthday while pointing at the decorations &#128513;. 

yep I didn't get pumpkin yet. it's a fine line between getting it close enough to Halloween that it doesn't go mouldy and getting it before they all sell out. we were left with a crazy small one last year.


----------



## OilyMamma

We go to the pumpkin patch in late September and pick ours. We sun them on the deck for 1 month
Flipping at the 2 week mark
Then i bring them inside into the cold room and wait for halloween :) we use the insides for pie and the outside for decorating.
We live way out in the countryside so no one sees the decorating or comes looking for candy. So halloween isnt a holiday we decorate for.

I drank 2-3 cups of coffee a day leading up to this pregnancy, now with the nausea im lucky to get 2 cups a day. I can get the first down then i dont want it anymore- first aversion. My last pregnancy was the same. I ended up drinking decaf coffee when i wanted it and tea most of the time instead.

Ftale- i am all about the mini chocolate bars this time of year. I could care less about candy and my son is the same &#128514; so the day after halloween we go stock up on discounted chocolate. 

Im very eager for you ladies to test! Lol


----------



## Coco Tutu

(busy days around here, just came to check if the BFP list got longer ;) I will be back!)


----------



## bbygurl719

Tested this morning still bfn. But was nauseous last night n this morning. So keeping fx


----------



## FTale

Lyo: I think something maybe wrong for me then. This cycle the previous one all I get is ewcm or a very wet/creamy mix. FF never wants to solidify an O day because of the fertile cm. My temp still rises so I'm clueless. I noticed today I've been gassy and the gas makes my right ovary hurt....lol. Goodness, I can't seem to catch a break here. Hoping my temp noticeably rises in the morning. I don't think it can without a corpeus luteum( spellin?) Other than that, I feel good.

But like you we got it our best shot too. I am at least not stressing over that aspect. :D

Oily: You sound like a pro :). We needed so many manuals on how to carve a pumpkin. Last year was the first time for all of us. 

I'm not a big chocolate fan but if they put it a good sale I'd by it for sure. I use to love getting gum but now that its been changed with all that fake sugar. I can't chew it without getting some serious gas lol
I hope we can all get out bfps with the current cycles we are in too. Thank you.how

Coco: Thank you. We are all still humming along.

Bbgurl: Those 10miu will be in tomorrow. I found when testing early to make sure my urine was concentrated late at night or evening so to speak starting at 10dpo. FX hcg is building up for you!!!

Taylor: You ok? Thinking about. :hug:


AFM I checked the mailbox to find the mail person shoved this really long box into it. I texted my husband about it.

Me: So. I checked the mail. (Then sent him a pick of the long FedEx box)

Husband:...was it a baby?

Me: HAHAHAH

Me: Punk. No but it has a hole in it and you can make bit bigger once you get home to see what's inside. :haha:

I need to grab my dd from school.

:dust:


----------



## Disneylovers

Ladies with O pains, I never noticed them until after I had DS, but I did always notice constipation a few days before then I'd get the runs the day of O, still pretty true, the Estrogen surge gives the runs hahaha, it's my little tell tale marker until I see a temp rise, was certainly true for when I conceived DS and every fertile month since his birth. it's so easily confused with pre-af symptoms if you're unsure of your cycles... For instance, when MIL was deathly sick back at easter, AF went walk about and O pains had me thinking AF was due, nope didn't show till 2 weeks later, 2 weeks late that cycle from all of the stress.... almost 2 months late on the next cycle!!! But I had O pains the whole time she was in surgery and panicked that I didn't have any pads or anything with me, nope it was just really strong O pains.

I seriously NEED to get pregnant before she decides to do all of the reversal surgery next year (stoma and reconnect her intestines to everything down there, she is so over having colostomy bags and wants to go swimming next summer). We almost lost her to infections and then she said she was done, wanted to end it all, we were all very stressed.

On to OPK's today! that is if DS will take a darned nap today, it's getting to be too much of a fight, I may end up letting him stay up today and not nap, this whole not wanting to nap is doing me in, you can see he's clearly tired by 2pm when he doesn't go upstairs to sleep, but the screaming... I don't want the cops at my door thinking I'm torturing him haha. Otherwise he tries to come into the bathroom with me when I test, or he stands there knocking incessantly on the door LOL


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Ladies with O pains, I never noticed them until after I had DS, but I did always notice constipation a few days before then I'd get the runs the day of O, still pretty true, the Estrogen surge gives the runs hahaha, it's my little tell tale marker until I see a temp rise, was certainly true for when I conceived DS and every fertile month since his birth. it's so easily confused with pre-af symptoms if you're unsure of your cycles... For instance, when MIL was deathly sick back at easter, AF went walk about and O pains had me thinking AF was due, nope didn't show till 2 weeks later, 2 weeks late that cycle from all of the stress.... almost 2 months late on the next cycle!!! But I had O pains the whole time she was in surgery and panicked that I didn't have any pads or anything with me, nope it was just really strong O pains.
> 
> I seriously NEED to get pregnant before she decides to do all of the reversal surgery next year (stoma and reconnect her intestines to everything down there, she is so over having colostomy bags and wants to go swimming next summer). We almost lost her to infections and then she said she was done, wanted to end it all, we were all very stressed.
> 
> On to OPK's today! that is if DS will take a darned nap today, it's getting to be too much of a fight, I may end up letting him stay up today and not nap, this whole not wanting to nap is doing me in, you can see he's clearly tired by 2pm when he doesn't go upstairs to sleep, but the screaming... I don't want the cops at my door thinking I'm torturing him haha. Otherwise he tries to come into the bathroom with me when I test, or he stands there knocking incessantly on the door LOL

Yes, stress will delay your period becuas it delays ovulation. I am so sorry she is going through that. It is the pits. My IBS is so bad that I wanted my large intestines removed. Then I learned of the colostomy bag and changed my tune (totally sucking it up with better diet). I'll be praying for her. And yes, you need to get preggers before her next surgery indeed. I've had some rough moments in life but not so much till it took me 2 months you O. :hugs: Poor thing. Thats some pain....

Girl, you better make him nap. hahah..not letting them nap leads to not getting to sleep that well at the normal time I found. My daughter would be wired and looking like she needed 24hrs of sleep at the same time. And YES, she was a screamer too at nap time. My sister got to see it first hand and thought it was my fault until she saw I wasn't doing anything to her - just didn't want to sleep. :haha:

Have you thought about distracted him with some thing he usually can't have? then running off to test? hehehe It is easy here as I say mommy needs the bathroom to herself so stay out LOL She is usually playing with my tablet or her Ipad.


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Ladies with O pains, I never noticed them until after I had DS, but I did always notice constipation a few days before then I'd get the runs the day of O, still pretty true, the Estrogen surge gives the runs hahaha, it's my little tell tale marker until I see a temp rise, was certainly true for when I conceived DS and every fertile month since his birth. it's so easily confused with pre-af symptoms if you're unsure of your cycles... For instance, when MIL was deathly sick back at easter, AF went walk about and O pains had me thinking AF was due, nope didn't show till 2 weeks later, 2 weeks late that cycle from all of the stress.... almost 2 months late on the next cycle!!! But I had O pains the whole time she was in surgery and panicked that I didn't have any pads or anything with me, nope it was just really strong O pains.
> 
> I seriously NEED to get pregnant before she decides to do all of the reversal surgery next year (stoma and reconnect her intestines to everything down there, she is so over having colostomy bags and wants to go swimming next summer). We almost lost her to infections and then she said she was done, wanted to end it all, we were all very stressed.
> 
> On to OPK's today! that is if DS will take a darned nap today, it's getting to be too much of a fight, I may end up letting him stay up today and not nap, this whole not wanting to nap is doing me in, you can see he's clearly tired by 2pm when he doesn't go upstairs to sleep, but the screaming... I don't want the cops at my door thinking I'm torturing him haha. Otherwise he tries to come into the bathroom with me when I test, or he stands there knocking incessantly on the door LOL
> 
> Yes, stress will delay your period becuas it delays ovulation. I am so sorry she is going through that. It is the pits. My IBS is so bad that I wanted my large intestines removed. Then I learned of the colostomy bag and changed my tune (totally sucking it up with better diet). I'll be praying for her. And yes, you need to get preggers before her next surgery indeed. I've had some rough moments in life but not so much till it took me 2 months you O. :hugs: Poor thing. Thats some pain....
> 
> Girl, you better make him nap. hahah..not letting them nap leads to not getting to sleep that well at the normal time I found. My daughter would be wired and looking like she needed 24hrs of sleep at the same time. And YES, she was a screamer too at nap time. My sister got to see it first hand and thought it was my fault until she saw I wasn't doing anything to her - just didn't want to sleep. :haha:
> 
> Have you thought about distracted him with some thing he usually can't have? then running off to test? hehehe It is easy here as I say mommy needs the bathroom to herself so stay out LOL She is usually playing with my tablet or her Ipad.Click to expand...

So her DR's said IBS, impacted colon, diverticulitis and the diverticulitis was on the verge of going septic, they removed a big chunk of her large intestines then created a stoma, hun, she was so so in a bad place from the pain - they sent her home the first week thinking it was just an infection but she was doubled over half of the time in so much pain, the antibiotics finished and the other symptoms came back. after surgery she thought the pain would immediately go... nope incision pain was just as bad for her, she lost a ton of weight to the point she said she was going to starve herself. found out that her anti-depression tablets hadn't been given to her the whole month she was back in hospital for and she gradually got back to herself. so yeah we couldn't do much in the way of TTC then, we were NTNP with zilch results mainly because of delayed ovulation. I'm all "ok try to put some weight on before you schedule surgery" to MIL the other day, not hinting that she could try to give us enough time to conceive!

So trying to stay stress free! DS is laid on the sofa with cartoons on mute, hopefully he tires out that way because I don't want neighbors calling CPS over a toddler tantrum. DH said he didn't know how bad it's been this week until he had Monday off and saw himself. DS seems to go a week of napping perfectly then a week of hellish screaming, then he throws up from crying so much.

distractions are saved for when we need to fit TTC'ing in when he's awake haha but 5 mins of ducktales cartoons should help so I can test :haha:


----------



## OilyMamma

My son used to have the tantrums like that when i let him get over tired. He was such a bad sleeper that if i put him to bed so much as 2min after he started to show signs of being tired it was already too late! Oi, i so do not miss that lol


----------



## Disneylovers

OilyMamma said:


> My son used to have the tantrums like that when i let him get over tired. He was such a bad sleeper that if i put him to bed so much as 2min after he started to show signs of being tired it was already too late! Oi, i so do not miss that lol

I wish it was just that, he is a ball of energy... even after taking a long walk around the block before lunch he was still not wanting to nap so I left him to play quietly in his room, I just think he's growing out of the whole napping in the fall, during summer he eagerly went to go take a nap, now it's 15-20 degrees cooler (was 95+f now it's been in the 60's), it's like the cool breeze shoots a ton of more stamina to him to stay awake, may move his bedtime gradually earlier though so he gets enough sleep at night to make up for missing the nap.

Parenting is tough ladies LOL, I never thought that nap times would be such a huge thing when we were TTC'ing him hahahahahahaha, transitioning from 2 to 1 naps was bad enough, now at least I know he will sleep ALL night if he misses a nap as he's done it before.

As for TTC, OPKs have lines but not dark, I wonder if you can get different sensitivity OPKs? like slightly less sensitive for those of us who always get a line no matter what time of your cycle, would remove a lot of frustration lol


----------



## bbygurl719

Tested again this evening. Still bfn


----------



## Jalanis22

How many dpo are you bbygurl?


----------



## bbygurl719

10dpo so still early. My 10mui test are arriving tomorrow


----------



## Jalanis22

bbygurl719 said:


> 10dpo so still early. My 10mui test are arriving tomorrow

Ahh cant wait to see! Remember dont get dissapointed til AF shows. I got a late bfp and i was more than sure i was out already.


----------



## Coco Tutu

Disneylovers said:


> Ladies with O pains, I never noticed them until after I had DS, but I did always notice constipation a few days before then I'd get the runs the day of O, still pretty true, the Estrogen surge gives the runs hahaha, it's my little tell tale marker until I see a temp rise, was certainly true for when I conceived DS and every fertile month since his birth. it's so easily confused with pre-af symptoms if you're unsure of your cycles... For instance, when MIL was deathly sick back at easter, AF went walk about and O pains had me thinking AF was due, nope didn't show till 2 weeks later, 2 weeks late that cycle from all of the stress.... almost 2 months late on the next cycle!!! But I had O pains the whole time she was in surgery and panicked that I didn't have any pads or anything with me, nope it was just really strong O pains.
> 
> I seriously NEED to get pregnant before she decides to do all of the reversal surgery next year (stoma and reconnect her intestines to everything down there, she is so over having colostomy bags and wants to go swimming next summer). We almost lost her to infections and then she said she was done, wanted to end it all, we were all very stressed.
> 
> On to OPK's today! that is if DS will take a darned nap today, it's getting to be too much of a fight, I may end up letting him stay up today and not nap, this whole not wanting to nap is doing me in, you can see he's clearly tired by 2pm when he doesn't go upstairs to sleep, but the screaming... I don't want the cops at my door thinking I'm torturing him haha. Otherwise he tries to come into the bathroom with me when I test, or he stands there knocking incessantly on the door LOL

grrrr... solidarity on the no nap front! 2 days ago I went to pick her up from a sort of kindergarten we have here (3 days a week for 3 hours) and the teacher told me she was asking to go to sleep the last half hour. Guess what? She changed her mind once she ate lunch! Didn't sleep yesterday either and we had a couple other days that she skipped her nap. I am not ready for this to happen! I LOVE it when she naps :D Fingers crossed it's just a phase for both of our little ones!


----------



## Lyo28

Good morning! wow it's gonna be a long day today. 2 year old has lots of mouth ulcers and some spots on her body too. looks like hand foot and mouth which is going around at the moment. she can't eat. barely drink. poor thing is realy miserable
just trying to dose her up with whatever she's allowed have tone give her relief but she's fighting the pain Meds too. then 3 year old woke up with temp and said she felt sore all over. just now the oldest woke roaring and sobbing but he went back to sleep at least. why am I trying for another again??! I do question my sanity on nights like last night. 

I had to take temp at 3 in morning 2 hours earlier than normal as I was after probably 1.5 to 2 hours of solid sleep and knew I wouldn't get that again. 

any testing today going on? Taylor are you just gonna wait for AF or bfp instead of early testing this month?


----------



## Disneylovers

Coco Tutu said:


> grrrr... solidarity on the no nap front! 2 days ago I went to pick her up from a sort of kindergarten we have here (3 days a week for 3 hours) and the teacher told me she was asking to go to sleep the last half hour. Guess what? She changed her mind once she ate lunch! Didn't sleep yesterday either and we had a couple other days that she skipped her nap. I am not ready for this to happen! I LOVE it when she naps :D Fingers crossed it's just a phase for both of our little ones!

So not ready for him to give up naps, naptime was our sneaky bd time on the weekends, kid is going to hinder getting a sibling! I slept so much in the first tri with DS that I am hoping this is just a phase, those naps were glorious! he let me have 2 minutes to pee and test in exchange for a cookie that had to be eaten sitting on his little ikea chair, tomorrow will be coloring books, that buys me a few minutes until I'm made to color it in for him lol. Got to save the good and longer distractions lol. He went to sleep fine he was really cuddling up a half hour early for bed but even when saying he was tired he didn't want to go to bed early... twoberty angst haha

Lyo, hope that your littlest feels better soon, DS had hfmd when he was 4 months old, drinking was the hardest part being so tiny he couldn't have much other than milk. 

Frozen pedialyte as icepops can help, we've replaced water when making jello with pedialyte before to make ice pops (jello makes for a good non-dripping icepop) he finished up what frozen breast milk I had when he was tiny for mini icepops. 

Those little mouth ulcers are horrible, it's very contagious too :( I got it from him (mildly) and the blisters on your hands and feet are awful, felt like firey pinpricks to walk and touch things. I still had unused cans of dermoplast in the bathroom, that helped soothe my hands and feet, I used covered ice packs on his hands and feet to give some relief. All from patient that was in the drs office had it where DS caught it at his 4 month well check. My hands itch just thinking about it. I hope it's a mild case for your little one!

Off to catch some sleep, praying DS sleeps in till 8!


----------



## TaylorK

Hi ladies..haven't got the time to test ..things got really hectic that's y I haven't been on too..also I wake half sleepy on mornings and forget to catch my wee!!
I'm 15dpo..AF due tomorrow..Hopefully it stays away..
If I catch fmu I'll be testing today ..
FTALE..hey hun I'm fine thanks for remembering me..I kno no symptoms doesn't mean I'm not pregnant..but gosh I'd like something to hold onto ..1symptom to go ..plzzz lol lol
Bbygurl..I'm back ..did you have something u wanted to ask me ? Fx for u hun ..it's still early..you might get ur bfp this month. I like ur symptoms 
Lyso..I'll test once I can get fmu


----------



## FTale

bbgurl: I know its stressful :hugs: at 10dpo I normally start going bonkers for my bfp already (that day is coming). Hold tight you are still very early. FX those more sensitive tests to show a sweet bfp soon.

Lyo: EEEKKK...that is my most feared illness. My daughter had it twice after my babysitter at the time started taking her to mall play areas/playground. I kept her way too sheltered but it is so sad to watch them with hfm. I pray they all feel better really really really soon. And you be careful cause it so contagious.
I too have been up since 250am. I have no idea why I woke up. I thought might as well temp. 97.60 no change from yesterday. I did wake up on my back with the chomps opened. And I wasn't ready to get up so I just kept on my pillow. Then like clockwork, my daughter comes to my room complaining of a bad dream at around 320..lol So I was meant to get up early and didn't know it. I tucked her back in and temped one more time to see it was at 98.04...hmmmm It hasn't gotten that high during the day time so maybe I did O.
FX your babies get better real fast and that egg is getting fertilized!

Disney: You are going to be one sleepy mama with your next lil one. I think Aiden might be one to give up naps earlier than most kids. I just remember the being super tired the first 3 months. Its like all they want to do is continuously eat and sleep but not necessarily when you want to :haha:

Coco: 3 hrs? Man that is not long at all for school. I do think its funny she was ready for a nap until she got that energizing food. I know when in daycare food usually puts them to sleep. I don't give my daughter sugary items often but when I do it calms her down instead of getting her hyper. My backwards lil minin..lol

Oily: Don't miss the tantrums at all. And even at 6 years old I'll tell her to go take a break/nap if I see her looking all zombie like. I'll get the 'curse you look' or 'sad lip' but I'm like 'You'll get over it' :coffee:

Taylor: There you are!! I was getting worried. I hope its a good busy you're in. Progesterone is great for lengthening the cycle and I'm calling in today to see if I can get a test scheduled and prometrium ordered for this cycle just in case. I was on it before but I still got my cycle while on it but at least I got the full luteal phase. You are doing AMAZING!!! I'm like, you have to have made a sticky bean. I'm on the edge of my seat for you. :hugs:


AFM: Thought I would post a view of my chart. I like to poke around with it so I do not leave a link in siggy. Some times I forget to unpoke it..lol..and wouldn't want to confuse anyone.
 



Attached Files:







2dpo.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lyo28

Disneylovers said:


> Coco Tutu said:
> 
> 
> grrrr... solidarity on the no nap front! 2 days ago I went to pick her up from a sort of kindergarten we have here (3 days a week for 3 hours) and the teacher told me she was asking to go to sleep the last half hour. Guess what? She changed her mind once she ate lunch! Didn't sleep yesterday either and we had a couple other days that she skipped her nap. I am not ready for this to happen! I LOVE it when she naps :D Fingers crossed it's just a phase for both of our little ones!
> 
> So not ready for him to give up naps, naptime was our sneaky bd time on the weekends, kid is going to hinder getting a sibling! I slept so much in the first tri with DS that I am hoping this is just a phase, those naps were glorious! he let me have 2 minutes to pee and test in exchange for a cookie that had to be eaten sitting on his little ikea chair, tomorrow will be coloring books, that buys me a few minutes until I'm made to color it in for him lol. Got to save the good and longer distractions lol. He went to sleep fine he was really cuddling up a half hour early for bed but even when saying he was tired he didn't want to go to bed early... twoberty angst haha
> 
> Lyo, hope that your littlest feels better soon, DS had hfmd when he was 4 months old, drinking was the hardest part being so tiny he couldn't have much other than milk.
> 
> Frozen pedialyte as icepops can help, we've replaced water when making jello with pedialyte before to make ice pops (jello makes for a good non-dripping icepop) he finished up what frozen breast milk I had when he was tiny for mini icepops.
> 
> Those little mouth ulcers are horrible, it's very contagious too :( I got it from him (mildly) and the blisters on your hands and feet are awful, felt like firey pinpricks to walk and touch things. I still had unused cans of dermoplast in the bathroom, that helped soothe my hands and feet, I used covered ice packs on his hands and feet to give some relief. All from patient that was in the drs office had it where DS caught it at his 4 month well check. My hands itch just thinking about it. I hope it's a mild case for your little one!
> 
> Off to catch some sleep, praying DS sleeps in till 8!Click to expand...

Aw Disney your poor little man to have that as a little baby. it's so tough on them. I get the odd mouth ulcer and it's horrid. she hasn't eaten a thing yet and top soaked in drool. I'm gonna try some of your suggestions if Ican get to shop today. 3 year old thrown down with temp too but she already had hfm as did my oldest so I doubt theyou can get it again but who knows. Anyway fire on Tv on. screen time all day today just so we can all survive!

Taylor hope af doesn't appear. great that you have gotten so far without testing.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> bbgurl: I know its stressful :hugs: at 10dpo I normally start going bonkers for my bfp already (that day is coming). Hold tight you are still very early. FX those more sensitive tests to show a sweet bfp soon.
> 
> Lyo: EEEKKK...that is my most feared illness. My daughter had it twice after my babysitter at the time started taking her to mall play areas/playground. I kept her way too sheltered but it is so sad to watch them with hfm. I pray they all feel better really really really soon. And you be careful cause it so contagious.
> I too have been up since 250am. I have no idea why I woke up. I thought might as well temp. 97.60 no change from yesterday. I did wake up on my back with the chomps opened. And I wasn't ready to get up so I just kept on my pillow. Then like clockwork, my daughter comes to my room complaining of a bad dream at around 320..lol So I was meant to get up early and didn't know it. I tucked her back in and temped one more time to see it was at 98.04...hmmmm It hasn't gotten that high during the day time so maybe I did O.
> FX your babies get better real fast and that egg is getting fertilized!
> 
> Disney: You are going to be one sleepy mama with your next lil one. I think Aiden might be one to give up naps earlier than most kids. I just remember the being super tired the first 3 months. Its like all they want to do is continuously eat and sleep but not necessarily when you want to :haha:
> 
> Coco: 3 hrs? Man that is not long at all for school. I do think its funny she was ready for a nap until she got that energizing food. I know when in daycare food usually puts them to sleep. I don't give my daughter sugary items often but when I do it calms her down instead of getting her hyper. My backwards lil minin..lol
> 
> Oily: Don't miss the tantrums at all. And even at 6 years old I'll tell her to go take a break/nap if I see her looking all zombie like. I'll get the 'curse you look' or 'sad lip' but I'm like 'You'll get over it' :coffee:
> 
> Taylor: There you are!! I was getting worried. I hope its a good busy you're in. Progesterone is great for lengthening the cycle and I'm calling in today to see if I can get a test scheduled and prometrium ordered for this cycle just in case. I was on it before but I still got my cycle while on it but at least I got the full luteal phase. You are doing AMAZING!!! I'm like, you have to have made a sticky bean. I'm on the edge of my seat for you. :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM: Thought I would post a view of my chart. I like to poke around with it so I do not leave a link in siggy. Some times I forget to unpoke it..lol..and wouldn't want to confuse anyone.

Ftale didn't know they could be gotten twice. eek. hope the other 2 don't get it again. it's hard watching her in so much pain and not much I can do to help. only cuddle her. 
That's so funny you woke up like that..as if your body knew that she was gonna wake up soon. I'm no expert with charts but you are getting a rise. I'd guess you did ovulate.


----------



## FTale

Lyo: Awwww...yup, tv time. The only way I could find to soothe her was the benadryl the doc had me buy her. Other then that I think she only wanted warm foods like apple sauce but I had to curtail that so she didn't get the runs. So miserable for them. She was about turning 2 at the time.

You think its rising??? Oh, I hope so. I am trying to stay calm. I've done all I can. Going to set my sights on having fun today with my daughter at her fall fest this evening then getting her ready for her party tomorrow night. Just not going to stress. Nothing I can do now really anyway. :blush:


----------



## Lyo28

oh dear. other 2 have it too. hope I don't get it. I assume it would affect getting pregnant this month &#128546;


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> oh dear. other 2 have it too. hope I don't get it. I assume it would affect getting pregnant this month &#128546;

Good question. I would have to research it. I don't think you get an antibiotic for it. It just runs its course right? Oh,man. Just wash your hands even more and wash things that they are snuggling with. Its going to be hard but I think you can do it without getting you all sick too.

Monitor yourself for fever too. :hugs:


Well, I just got off the phone with my primary office trying to get a progesterone level tests in there and they worked it out for me to get one on Tuesday which will be 5dpo for me. They didn't have to but I told them I don't have an OB yet because the one I was seeing did not cut it for me. So, luckily they are helping me out. I should get results back by 8dpo and it should be in time enough for prometrium if my levels are low. I know at 10dpo I had a bfp with daughter and they put me on it right away until 12 weeks.


----------



## bbygurl719

Jalanis22 said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo so still early. My 10mui test are arriving tomorrow
> 
> Ahh cant wait to see! Remember dont get dissapointed til AF shows. I got a late bfp and i was more than sure i was out already.Click to expand...

I know. I actually wasn't surprised. I'm hoping when I go home my sensitive test are there so I can test one out.


----------



## Disneylovers

FX for nice BFP's Taylor and BBygirl!

PS, DS's pediatrician said it's very rare for there to be a risk for unborn babies if mum gets HFMD, just stick to meds that are safe during pregnancy in case (ie no ibuprofen or aspirin) for any pain.


----------



## FTale

Is everyone taking prenatals?

So the fall fest my daughter was suppose to go to tonight is a No Go. I read the flyer wrong and we'd have to pay $30bucks to get in and I was like that is half her lunch money for the month.

I got her to let me off on taking her by agreeing to being her personal spa attendant all night. Doing what ever she asked. MAN she gave me a list of chores that I already do PLUS some more. Mostly she just wanted to play in the bathtub with her toys and eat ice cream afterwards :haha:

Cheapest Spa night ever.


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm out of prenatals, I took them last cycle, didn't help but I eat my fair share of cornflakes for the folic acid regardless, my ob said that's all I really needed until a bfp... mind you we don't care for her much.


----------



## Jalanis22

I started taking prenatals already but the gummie ones i dont like the pills no more..

How is everyone doing?


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> I'm out of prenatals, I took them last cycle, didn't help but I eat my fair share of cornflakes for the folic acid regardless, my ob said that's all I really needed until a bfp... mind you we don't care for her much.

HAHAHA...you kill me. 'mind you we don't care for her much'. Right? 
I've got to make my mind up who I'm switching too so I at least have an OB to see until I am pregnant.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> I started taking prenatals already but the gummie ones i dont like the pills no more..
> 
> How is everyone doing?

I went back to taking the Soy ones my husband bought me. I take them before I go to bed as to minimize any side effects they might have.

I take one every other day when not in the tww then every day in the tww.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Is everyone taking prenatals?
> 
> So the fall fest my daughter was suppose to go to tonight is a No Go. I read the flyer wrong and we'd have to pay $30bucks to get in and I was like that is half her lunch money for the month.
> 
> I got her to let me off on taking her by agreeing to being her personal spa attendant all night. Doing what ever she asked. MAN she gave me a list of chores that I already do PLUS some more. Mostly she just wanted to play in the bathtub with her toys and eat ice cream afterwards :haha:
> 
> Cheapest Spa night ever.

I'm just taking Folic acid. when I remember. ..

that is so cool what you did with your daughter. I wish I had more one on one time with mine. you sound like a cool mom. bet she was delighted with her spa night. 

what a day I have had. 2 year old is in so much pain it in her mouth and only had a yogurt all day. she was just crying and crying for hours on and off. she is in bed now and im going soon after my glass of wine. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Disneylovers

Hope your littlest feels better in the morning lyo, I think DS had 3 bad days of not drinking much but was ok by day 4, hfmd is awful I didn't know you could get it again! 

FTale, I looked at the reviews since I last saw my OB... sounds like her delightful self continues lol. She has zero warmth to her, my parents were here when I had my 28wk appointment with DS, my mum said "well, she's Mrs cheerful isn't she?" I need to get a bfp so I can call in an appointment and ask who else they have. DH doesn't want to see the one who delivered DS but at least she was nicer, ok she almost didn't catch DS as he shot out and she was 30 mins late. I neeeeeed to know who they replaced the ob I wanted with, but first I need a bfp! LOL


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Is everyone taking prenatals?
> 
> So the fall fest my daughter was suppose to go to tonight is a No Go. I read the flyer wrong and we'd have to pay $30bucks to get in and I was like that is half her lunch money for the month.
> 
> I got her to let me off on taking her by agreeing to being her personal spa attendant all night. Doing what ever she asked. MAN she gave me a list of chores that I already do PLUS some more. Mostly she just wanted to play in the bathtub with her toys and eat ice cream afterwards :haha:
> 
> Cheapest Spa night ever.
> 
> I'm just taking Folic acid. when I remember. ..
> 
> that is so cool what you did with your daughter. I wish I had more one on one time with mine. you sound like a cool mom. bet she was delighted with her spa night.
> 
> what a day I have had. 2 year old is in so much pain it in her mouth and only had a yogurt all day. she was just crying and crying for hours on and off. she is in bed now and im going soon after my glass of wine. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.Click to expand...


Thank you. :) I want sleep right now but my spa guest is still awake. She hasn't mentioned not going to the fest once. :thumbup:

Oh, my goodness. Poor baby girl. It is that time of year too. Some thing about fall. She likes cold food? Man, I don't want to ever know what that feels like. I think canker sores are bad enough.

You enjoy your wine and I'll imagine I have a pina coloda in hand. :winkwink:

2 more hours and she is going to the best spa bedtime ever..hehe


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Hope your littlest feels better in the morning lyo, I think DS had 3 bad days of not drinking much but was ok by day 4, hfmd is awful I didn't know you could get it again!
> 
> FTale, I looked at the reviews since I last saw my OB... sounds like her delightful self continues lol. She has zero warmth to her, my parents were here when I had my 28wk appointment with DS, my mum said "well, she's Mrs cheerful isn't she?" I need to get a bfp so I can call in an appointment and ask who else they have. DH doesn't want to see the one who delivered DS but at least she was nicer, ok she almost didn't catch DS as he shot out and she was 30 mins late. I neeeeeed to know who they replaced the ob I wanted with, but first I need a bfp! LOL

See even your mom could see that ladies true colors. I'm like if you are going to be that way you need to find a new profession. LOL..."Yes, I'd like to order a bfp, please"...My husband just looked at me crazy when I was telling him about when I get a bfp then he stopped me and said "Do I want to know what Bfp means?" that's when it hit me that it sounds good to me but he may might laugh....And he did :haha:

Pffft...we still want one. :happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

Evening ladies... So I received my sensitive test today and took one this evening and I got a super squinter BFP. So we will see if it turns into anything..


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Evening ladies... So I received my sensitive test today and took one this evening and I got a super squinter BFP. So we will see if it turns into anything..

Oh, Oh, Ohhhh, picture please!!! :D


----------



## bbygurl719

I decided to take another one 2 hours later and a little darker
 



Attached Files:







pg test.jpg
File size: 101.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## FTale

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATS BBGURL719 HH9 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so happy I feel sick to my stomach...lol I was so worried about you today. I was like those sticks had better be positive!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> I decided to take another one 2 hours later and a little darker

What brand did you buy for the 10miu and did you use FRER at all?


----------



## bbygurl719

I dont know it was off of Amazon for 20 for $8 can't wait to see tomorrow if it's darker


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> I dont know it was off of Amazon for 20 for $8 can't wait to see tomorrow if it's darker

Sticky Vibes for you sweety!!! Get darker lines :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats babygurl :yipee: :yipee: those tests look pretty good! Cant wait to see the progression and for you to officially miss AF.


----------



## Disneylovers

Woohoo congrats bbygirl! Those lines look great!


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you all still very nervous since it's early days


----------



## Jalanis22

Aahh i know the feeling! Just think positive! I still get nervous everytime i go pee and wipe. Im really anxious to do the last CB week estimator...but i just dont wanna worry myself.


----------



## bbygurl719

What makes me nervous is Iwam only be 3 weeks 3 days and the earliest I have ever known was 4weeks


----------



## TaylorK

Congrats bbygurl...!!! 
Afm I've been having pink cm all day ..so I'm feeling like af is on its way ....so I'm biting the guns n sayin I'm Out !! Also I'll be giving up on ttc..so I won't be trying anymore but I'll still be here to see everyone who will continue ttc get their bfp..trust me imma b stalkin u ladies !! Muah muah good luck n tons n tons of babydust to u beautiful ladies ..


----------



## bbygurl719

Taylor your not out til she is hear. But here is some encouragement. When me n husband were ttc for Ella we tried for 8 month I finally gave up and 9th month bfp.. and ty


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahh thats sad you wont be ttc no more Taylork we support your decision no matter!!

Bbygurl- remember all pregnancies are different not all of them will be the same. The earliest ive gotten a bfp was at 8dpo and the latest just barely this past cycle 13dpo. Dont worry :hugs:


----------



## Lyo28

congrats bbygurl! so happy for you! wow lots of bfps here now. it's great. 

Taylor I hope af doesn't arrive and the pino spotting is just early pregnancy spotting which is possible. 

afm I got 2 hours broken sleep last night. took my temp still though and somehow ovulation confirmed by ff even though I thought temp would be useless after that little sleep. so 3dpo and luckily thereally is no obsessing as I have enough going on here!!


----------



## FTale

Taylor: :hugs: I too support you in whatever decision you make. However, I'm praying you get hit with a bfp stick when you least expect it! 

Lyo: :dohh: Always when we really want to see a good rise, we can't get any sleep. FF gave you an O date on Advanced? Pfft...my temp is like a zombie rising. I had to switch to FAM just to get it to recognize cd 15 as the O date. FF Advanced keeps looking at my AF temp dates and basing it off of those. If I discard those temps then it puts my O on Monday...lol I did have a very weird pain and bloating going followed by a small temp shift in the morning but...mmm mmm no, not like the pain on Wednesday. I don't dunno. I'll just keep sucking on my thermometer till I'm staring at a bfp or buying more pads.

How are the babies doing?


----------



## bbygurl719

Took fmu test and it barely has a line


----------



## FTale

bbgurl: Can you see what brand you bought on Amazon? I was looking up test all night and the cheapies just don't show real consistency darkness in the beginning. It takes a while. I think I saw every test out there. :wacko: If you want some peace of mind, wait another day then get an FRER if you can. Its what I saw people with questionable cheapie test do. And its what I will do if I ever catch an eggie. FX :hugs:


----------



## Lyo28

FTale I just have the standard ff whatever that is. I'm not sure which type it is but it's definitely the most basic one..

still very sick kiddies here today and my arm is going to fall off from carrying the 2 year old. 

FTale slow rising temps after ov is quite common too.


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale I just have the standard ff whatever that is. I'm not sure which type it is but it's definitely the most basic one..
> 
> still very sick kiddies here today and my arm is going to fall off from carrying the 2 year old.
> 
> FTale slow rising temps after ov is quite common too.

Awww...she wants to be close. Man, my heart goes out to you both. 

I have basic ff but you can override how your chart is read. So I selected The second option.

Ugh. I am coming down with a cold. Felt it coming on last night. My temps aren't high at all but I feel mighty sick. I wonder if we all are getting sick as the weather is changing. 

I just want to go back to sleep but have too much to do.


----------



## bbygurl719

FTale said:


> bbgurl: Can you see what brand you bought on Amazon? I was looking up test all night and the cheapies just don't show real consistency darkness in the beginning. It takes a while. I think I saw every test out there. :wacko: If you want some peace of mind, wait another day then get an FRER if you can. Its what I saw people with questionable cheapie test do. And its what I will do if I ever catch an eggie. FX :hugs:

I got the blue cross 10 miu test. Is frer a first response test? I will have to talk to husband into it.


----------



## Coco Tutu

bbygurl719 said:


> What makes me nervous is Iwam only be 3 weeks 3 days and the earliest I have ever known was 4weeks

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: I am guessing that an early positive test is a sign that your hormones build up quickly and that's good, right? 
As for being nervous, like Jalanis said, I am still checking for blood every time I wipe two weeks later and I think I will be doing it till the end of the first trimester :/ Trying to be positive and think that the odds are in our favor is all we can do :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Coco Tutu said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> What makes me nervous is Iwam only be 3 weeks 3 days and the earliest I have ever known was 4weeks
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: I am guessing that an early positive test is a sign that your hormones build up quickly and that's good, right?
> As for being nervous, like Jalanis said, I am still checking for blood every time I wipe two weeks later and I think I will be doing it till the end of the first trimester :/ Trying to be positive and think that the odds are in our favor is all we can do :)Click to expand...

I know first trimester is a scary time.. I'll probably get less nervous when I get darker lines


----------



## Coco Tutu

Lyo28 said:


> FTale I just have the standard ff whatever that is. I'm not sure which type it is but it's definitely the most basic one..
> 
> still very sick kiddies here today and my arm is going to fall off from carrying the 2 year old.
> 
> FTale slow rising temps after ov is quite common too.

oh no... that sounds rough over there Lyo :( Hope you guys all feel better soon! Here the winter appeared from one day to the next and this coming week is Autumn vacation, which means I will be with a very grumpy 2-year old 24/7. She is trying to quit her nap but isn't quite ready yet. Not as bad as sick kids of course! :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Free are super sensitive like 6.5miu you should do one of those so you can out your mind at ease. Im still testing the green ones i bought off ebay and lines are progressing but slow since those do take forever. Not worried about those tests after my result with frer.

Did 2nd CB week estimator and still 2-3..it worries me but im just going to stop using those and stick to green hpts for progression.


----------



## TaylorK

Thanks alot for the support ladies...it's awesome to have u girll..n I'll be here rooting for everyone else's bfp..I'll live tru yall pregnancies if yall continue to share here that makes me happy so I'm for it! ...hope everyone is fine


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> Thanks alot for the support ladies...it's awesome to have u girll..n I'll be here rooting for everyone else's bfp..I'll live tru yall pregnancies if yall continue to share here that makes me happy so I'm for it! ...hope everyone is fine


:hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

Here is my SMU test today which looks a lot better than my FMU test did..
 



Attached Files:







pg test 2.jpg
File size: 103.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jalanis22

My SMU tests better than the FMU...ive figured that out because i did a cheapie and CB digital and came out 2-3 then i did a SMU cheapie and way darker so i think i should of had used the CB with SMU also. Lines look there! Congrats again!


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Here is my SMU test today which looks a lot better than my FMU test did..

I can see your SMU line really good. So testing with smu will give you your progession you are looking for without going out and buying an FRER. I had to talk to my husband last night about buying cheapies. He was like really? He tried to stay awake as I researched which ones to buy but he fell asleep.So he didn't get to see me by SurePredict. I was going to get BlueCross but by the time I bought one I was just burnts out and got that one. They don't get her till Tuesday night so it will still be way early anyway.

Looking forward to your progression pics!! When will you go to the docs to start a plan with them as far as first sono and all? I'm not sure what they do where you are.


----------



## Disneylovers

That is great progression Bbygirl!!! 

Naptime has been restored, someone sent the sandman our way and I love it!!! I had to carefully lay on his bed with him (cause I need to lose a few lbs and the weight limit for his bed is literally me haha) but he fell asleep within about 30 mins! 

Lines are starting to get a bit darker on my opk cheapies too, if he naps during the day tomorrow we can get some BD'ing in early haha, you so see I'm working on swaying for a girl there ;)


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> That is great progression Bbygirl!!!
> 
> Naptime has been restored, someone sent the sandman our way and I love it!!! I had to carefully lay on his bed with him (cause I need to lose a few lbs and the weight limit for his bed is literally me haha) but he fell asleep within about 30 mins!
> 
> Lines are starting to get a bit darker on my opk cheapies too, if he naps during the day tomorrow we can get some BD'ing in early haha, you so see I'm working on swaying for a girl there ;)

Oh, yeah!! Its on! lol. I hope he gives you plenty of bd time!


----------



## bbygurl719

I will go to health department to get confirmation in a week or so and than I'll apply for pregnancy Medicaid and than make appt. Haven't been home to test again today had to rush my 4 year old to hospital. She spiked up a high fever while we were at a fall festival And got real lethargic.


----------



## Lyo28

morning all. yay for naps Disney. my 2 yr old doesn't nap everyday anymore. but I do find she goes ton bed very easy at night when she doesn't nap so it has its benefits.

very tired here after another bad night of sleep. it will take a while to catch up with the sleep. I need to start going to bed very early. 

hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## Jalanis22

Hopefully your daughtee gets better soon! Its so exhausting being in hospitals for any reason :hugs:


----------



## Lyo28

bbygurl just saw your post. your poor daughter. hope she's ok.


----------



## bbygurl719

Not very happy with childrens hospital sent her home saying asthma flare up and her fever never went down


----------



## TaylorK

Hope all u girls who's babies are sick will be better soon ...
Afm ..my pink cm is completely white and creamy again...like wth y is this playin with me like this..
Normally I would start a heavier flow by now or jus have red something...not have it go back white....idk what's up hopefully it's a good sign..im away from home for the weekend for a wedding ...so I have no tests with me to do ...instead I have a shit load of pads tampons liners n big ass panties lol ..I really taut af would b on by now but nooo 
So I'll have to wait ..if it's not started by Monday I'll test then ...
Fx for something


----------



## bbygurl719

Oh that sounds promising Taylor fx for you


----------



## OilyMamma

TaylorK said:


> Hope all u girls who's babies are sick will be better soon ...
> Afm ..my pink cm is completely white and creamy again...like wth y is this playin with me like this..
> Normally I would start a heavier flow by now or jus have red something...not have it go back white....idk what's up hopefully it's a good sign..im away from home for the weekend for a wedding ...so I have no tests with me to do ...instead I have a shit load of pads tampons liners n big ass panties lol ..I really taut af would b on by now but nooo
> So I'll have to wait ..if it's not started by Monday I'll test then ...
> Fx for something

Ohhh taylor sounds like a good sign!
Best of luck to you! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey oily I'm due two days after you did you find a june group to join. So tested with fmu and my 10miu test was darker today and my 25miu test was a very faint line


----------



## FTale

bbgurl: Hope your daughter is feeling better. Some hospitals....geesh. You think they think they are only there if you are visibly bleeding or have some thing chopped off. Fevers are serious business. Is she eating?

Lyo: Mmmm...sleep, I just wan to sleep all day. I really hope you can catch up on it soon. I've turned into a total sloth. I'll be doing dishes for two days straight at this rate.

Taylor: I'm hoping this is a good sign for you. Keep us posted :hugs:


I'm just sitting here trying to stay awake and craving both salty and sweet things. I could deep fry a snickers bar and eat it right now. Total pms cravings. :shrug: Way too too eary for that I would think.

I feel totally normal aside from having a light cold:shrug: Only today am I have a tiny bit of cramping around both ovaries but that could be from my IBS too. 

The only thing I've really had to do is watch my bbt and it is crawling like a snail. Its not very high so maybe that means I'm not producing much progesterone? 

How is everyone else doing? I know we are all over the globe with our cycles. I hope all is going well.


----------



## TaylorK

Thanks girls..hope everyone is havin a blessed sunday!


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> bbgurl: Hope your daughter is feeling better. Some hospitals....geesh. You think they think they are only there if you are visibly bleeding or have some thing chopped off. Fevers are serious business. Is she eating?
> 
> Lyo: Mmmm...sleep, I just wan to sleep all day. I really hope you can catch up on it soon. I've turned into a total sloth. I'll be doing dishes for two days straight at this rate.
> 
> Taylor: I'm hoping this is a good sign for you. Keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm just sitting here trying to stay awake and craving both salty and sweet things. I could deep fry a snickers bar and eat it right now. Total pms cravings. :shrug: Way too too eary for that I would think.
> 
> I feel totally normal aside from having a light cold:shrug: Only today am I have a tiny bit of cramping around both ovaries but that could be from my IBS too.
> 
> The only thing I've really had to do is watch my bbt and it is crawling like a snail. Its not very high so maybe that means I'm not producing much progesterone?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I know we are all over the globe with our cycles. I hope all is going well.

Ftale when I temped ttc no.1 I was convinced I wasnt ovulating or else having weak ovulations. the month of conceived him I was like totally convinced it wasn't the month because my temps were so low. like only about a 0.2 to 0.3 celcius difference between pre ano post ov temps. but obviously it was fine as I was pregnant! you might just have that pattern to your temps. are they always like that in each cycle? how long is your luteal phase? 

Taylor I have EVERYTHING crossed for you xx still no af??


----------



## bbygurl719

So I decided to test with an ept digital test and I got the lovelly word of pregnant on it I will post a pic when I get on my comp but this made me believe it is true


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats bbygurl! 

Just dont do the CB week estimatoe they drive you nuts and worry you a lot. Ive read soo many comments about it taking a little long for 3+ to show. As long as you see progressing lines everything is o.k congrats :yipee:


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> bbgurl: Hope your daughter is feeling better. Some hospitals....geesh. You think they think they are only there if you are visibly bleeding or have some thing chopped off. Fevers are serious business. Is she eating?
> 
> Lyo: Mmmm...sleep, I just wan to sleep all day. I really hope you can catch up on it soon. I've turned into a total sloth. I'll be doing dishes for two days straight at this rate.
> 
> Taylor: I'm hoping this is a good sign for you. Keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm just sitting here trying to stay awake and craving both salty and sweet things. I could deep fry a snickers bar and eat it right now. Total pms cravings. :shrug: Way too too eary for that I would think.
> 
> I feel totally normal aside from having a light cold:shrug: Only today am I have a tiny bit of cramping around both ovaries but that could be from my IBS too.
> 
> The only thing I've really had to do is watch my bbt and it is crawling like a snail. Its not very high so maybe that means I'm not producing much progesterone?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I know we are all over the globe with our cycles. I hope all is going well.
> 
> Ftale when I temped ttc no.1 I was convinced I wasnt ovulating or else having weak ovulations. the month of conceived him I was like totally convinced it wasn't the month because my temps were so low. like only about a 0.2 to 0.3 celcius difference between pre ano post ov temps. but obviously it was fine as I was pregnant! you might just have that pattern to your temps. are they always like that in each cycle? how long is your luteal phase?
> 
> Taylor I have EVERYTHING crossed for you xx still no af??Click to expand...

I hope it is a preggy pattern. My temp usually is about 97.3 to 97.4 after AF. Then shoots up to 97.90 after O then goes higher into the 98s but this time...pffft. I even second guessed if I even O'd on CD15 because my temps were so flat. But you may be right though. When I got pregnant with my daughter my temps stayed at 97.9 till 9dpo then dropped to 97.5. I was torn up. On 10dpo it was the same and I let go of thinking I was pregnant but still tested that night with FRER. Faint bfp!!! And blood work the next day was a 13 beta.

My luteal phase is between 10 - 13 days long with and average of 12. I was on prometrium for 12wks.

Here is the chart :
 



Attached Files:







bfp 2009.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> So I decided to test with an ept digital test and I got the lovelly word of pregnant on it I will post a pic when I get on my comp but this made me believe it is true

Awwww...that had to be cool to see. I'm glad it put your mind to ease a bit.


----------



## TaylorK

Lyo28 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> bbgurl: Hope your daughter is feeling better. Some hospitals....geesh. You think they think they are only there if you are visibly bleeding or have some thing chopped off. Fevers are serious business. Is she eating?
> 
> Lyo: Mmmm...sleep, I just wan to sleep all day. I really hope you can catch up on it soon. I've turned into a total sloth. I'll be doing dishes for two days straight at this rate.
> 
> Taylor: I'm hoping this is a good sign for you. Keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm just sitting here trying to stay awake and craving both salty and sweet things. I could deep fry a snickers bar and eat it right now. Total pms cravings. :shrug: Way too too eary for that I would think.
> 
> I feel totally normal aside from having a light cold:shrug: Only today am I have a tiny bit of cramping around both ovaries but that could be from my IBS too.
> 
> The only thing I've really had to do is watch my bbt and it is crawling like a snail. Its not very high so maybe that means I'm not producing much progesterone?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I know we are all over the globe with our cycles. I hope all is going well.
> 
> Ftale when I temped ttc no.1 I was convinced I wasnt ovulating or else having weak ovulations. the month of conceived him I was like totally convinced it wasn't the month because my temps were so low. like only about a 0.2 to 0.3 celcius difference between pre ano post ov temps. but obviously it was fine as I was pregnant! you might just have that pattern to your temps. are they always like that in each cycle? how long is your luteal phase?
> 
> Taylor I have EVERYTHING crossed for you xx still no af??Click to expand...

 Thanks alot hunn... still no af or nomore pink cm ...its back to white n creamy ..n its alot srry for the probably gross tmi for others ! But i love TMI stuff idk y lol im weird like that.... ill b one dr who loves every detail lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Has anyone here used before the green hpts? Im curious to know if the test line will also get the same as control line or if those are different and not be the same as control line. Im starting to get frustrated with them as i see very very little progression and some the same.


----------



## bbygurl719

sorry took so long had a busy day. here is my progression test and my beautiful pregnant digital test.
 



Attached Files:







digital pg test.jpg
File size: 100.3 KB
Views: 3









pg test 3.jpg
File size: 99.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OilyMamma

Congratulations!! Thats so exciting :)


----------



## Lyo28

Jalanis22 said:


> Has anyone here used before the green hpts? Im curious to know if the test line will also get the same as control line or if those are different and not be the same as control line. Im starting to get frustrated with them as i see very very little progression and some the same.

I actually unknowingly bought these ones from eBay. I also bought another 10 last night as I couldn't find the other type cheaper. I have 15 now. did you actually get your bfp with them or was it from a brand test? Is slow progression their only issue. I Googled and it's extremely common for these to show really slow progression.


----------



## FTale

Hope everyone has a good day. I'm already thinking coffee and powdered donuts. :blush:


----------



## FTale

I think my coffee was a lil too dark but the donuts melted in my mouth. I feel like that character in one of the Austin Power's movies, I was like "Get in my mouth"...all shaking...man. And I could still go back to sleep. :shrug::coffee:
 



Attached Files:







mmm.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jalanis22

Lyo28 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone here used before the green hpts? Im curious to know if the test line will also get the same as control line or if those are different and not be the same as control line. Im starting to get frustrated with them as i see very very little progression and some the same.
> 
> I actually unknowingly bought these ones from eBay. I also bought another 10 last night as I couldn't find the other type cheaper. I have 15 now. did you actually get your bfp with them or was it from a brand test? Is slow progression their only issue. I Googled and it's extremely common for these to show really slow progression.Click to expand...

I think with these it was an unsure bfp because it was soo faint that i even thought it was an evap..so the test was a little hint but Frer gave me the bfp. I hate the progression on them. Im a daily tester so i expect to see more but i will stop testing for a few days and then ill test again to see if it has darken. My husband already told me to leave the tests already that im pregnant. But im scared because i once had a MMC thats why im so attached to testing. But i will stop.:shrug:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone here used before the green hpts? Im curious to know if the test line will also get the same as control line or if those are different and not be the same as control line. Im starting to get frustrated with them as i see very very little progression and some the same.
> 
> I actually unknowingly bought these ones from eBay. I also bought another 10 last night as I couldn't find the other type cheaper. I have 15 now. did you actually get your bfp with them or was it from a brand test? Is slow progression their only issue. I Googled and it's extremely common for these to show really slow progression.Click to expand...
> 
> I think with these it was an unsure bfp because it was soo faint that i even thought it was an evap..so the test was a little hint but Frer gave me the bfp. I hate the progression on them. Im a daily tester so i expect to see more but i will stop testing for a few days and then ill test again to see if it has darken. My husband already told me to leave the tests already that im pregnant. But im scared because i once had a MMC thats why im so attached to testing. But i will stop.:shrug:Click to expand...

Awww...its hard to stop testing after experiencing a mc. I say you bought the test, use them. Just don't show hubby..lol You can show us :) I know I'll be doing the same thing once I catch the egg. I don't think I'll be comfy until the baby is in my arms.


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i67.tinypic.com/1ifyh4.jpg

Sorry idk why tinypic puts the pic sideways...and i havent labeled the tests...the 1st one was when i received this batch and the rest have been daily tests..can you see that the test line is the same? I hate them :dohh:

Edit: tests looks dark when its done but it dries the same as the others.


----------



## FTale

Also, probably should have left the coffee alone. I'm as jittery as a jack hammer...lol I'm drinking tons of water now..:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







caffeine (2).jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> https://i67.tinypic.com/1ifyh4.jpg
> 
> Sorry idk why tinypic puts the pic sideways...and i havent labeled the tests...the 1st one was when i received this batch and the rest have been daily tests..can you see that the test line is the same? I hate them :dohh:

It got darker but then stayed the same shade. I wonder why? I'm curious if anyone else experienced the same. You can google your brand of test and search for progression pics.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> I think my coffee was a lil too dark but the donuts melted in my mouth. I feel like that character in one of the Austin Power's movies, I was like "Get in my mouth"...all shaking...man. And I could still go back to sleep. :shrug::coffee:

LOL! 
those look like seriously nice donuts. they aren't really a thing over here although rumours we may be getting a dunkin donuts. 

I like a bear until I drink my coffee in morning.


----------



## Jalanis22

FTale said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> https://i67.tinypic.com/1ifyh4.jpg
> 
> Sorry idk why tinypic puts the pic sideways...and i havent labeled the tests...the 1st one was when i received this batch and the rest have been daily tests..can you see that the test line is the same? I hate them :dohh:
> 
> It got darker but then stayed the same shade. I wonder why? I'm curious if anyone else experienced the same. You can google your brand of test and search for progression pics.Click to expand...

I need to see if i even know the name of these tests :haha:


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> I think my coffee was a lil too dark but the donuts melted in my mouth. I feel like that character in one of the Austin Power's movies, I was like "Get in my mouth"...all shaking...man. And I could still go back to sleep. :shrug::coffee:
> 
> LOL!
> those look like seriously nice donuts. they aren't really a thing over here although rumours we may be getting a dunkin donuts.
> 
> I like a bear until I drink my coffee in morning.Click to expand...

HEHEHEH...reminds me of when I use to work and the nonmorning people would come in all angry looking. I'd be like "Good Morning", all loud. I'd just get the 'I hate you looks" followed by a muffled 'good mornin'...the best was the ones that would rush by my cube really fast so they didn't have to deal with the morning cheer before they had that cup of Joe. :haha: (sigh) Good times.



Jalanis22 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> https://i67.tinypic.com/1ifyh4.jpg
> 
> Sorry idk why tinypic puts the pic sideways...and i havent labeled the tests...the 1st one was when i received this batch and the rest have been daily tests..can you see that the test line is the same? I hate them :dohh:
> 
> It got darker but then stayed the same shade. I wonder why? I'm curious if anyone else experienced the same. You can google your brand of test and search for progression pics.Click to expand...
> 
> I need to see if i even know the name of these tests :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Aside from the colors they all look alike in my opinon. The hardest part was searching for 10miu. Its like so many tests makers are so hidden about how sensitive the tests are. You have to search elsewhere.


----------



## Disneylovers

Ftale, I usually read the Q&A on amazon listings for pg tests, usually some nice person has listed what MIU sensitivity they are ;)

DH having performance anxiety on Sundays... wth is up with specific day anxiety? DS was giggling away downstairs and playing his game on my kindle so was yelling hooray when he unlocked new characters... that gave DH anxiety because we could hear DS (sounds echo up our stairs but not so much down them). still have a few days till O so it's fine in reality but gah, I'm going to find someone to watch ds for an hour haha


----------



## bbygurl719

Jalanis22 said:


> https://i67.tinypic.com/1ifyh4.jpg
> 
> Sorry idk why tinypic puts the pic sideways...and i havent labeled the tests...the 1st one was when i received this batch and the rest have been daily tests..can you see that the test line is the same? I hate them :dohh:
> 
> Edit: tests looks dark when its done but it dries the same as the others.

The ones I bought look the same way if that makes you feel better


----------



## Jalanis22

Bbygurl- are yours already like these? Same color? It took me a while to get this color..when AF missed i think i had done 1 and it looked vv faint but the frer was there blazing positive...how many dpo are you? And i know you bought some green ones but are you comparing the photo to your green IC or the blue ones you have been doing?


----------



## bbygurl719

No not that dark yet. But been staying same color. And I only have blue handled ones. I am 14dpo today.


----------



## Jalanis22

bbygurl719 said:


> No not that dark yet. But been staying same color. And I only have blue handled ones. I am 14dpo today.

Ok so they are slow in progresion then compared to your blue ics? I hate these they worry me :nope:


----------



## bbygurl719

Get a digital that took my worry away. And yes slow progression


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Ftale, I usually read the Q&A on amazon listings for pg tests, usually some nice person has listed what MIU sensitivity they are ;)
> 
> DH having performance anxiety on Sundays... wth is up with specific day anxiety? DS was giggling away downstairs and playing his game on my kindle so was yelling hooray when he unlocked new characters... that gave DH anxiety because we could hear DS (sounds echo up our stairs but not so much down them). still have a few days till O so it's fine in reality but gah, I'm going to find someone to watch ds for an hour haha

Oh, noooo...hahaha...I know its not funny but I keep hearing his lil voice full of excitement...hehehe...hmmm yeah, maybe start looking into a sitter for side bd time.


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Ftale, I usually read the Q&A on amazon listings for pg tests, usually some nice person has listed what MIU sensitivity they are ;)
> 
> DH having performance anxiety on Sundays... wth is up with specific day anxiety? DS was giggling away downstairs and playing his game on my kindle so was yelling hooray when he unlocked new characters... that gave DH anxiety because we could hear DS (sounds echo up our stairs but not so much down them). still have a few days till O so it's fine in reality but gah, I'm going to find someone to watch ds for an hour haha
> 
> Oh, noooo...hahaha...I know its not funny but I keep hearing his lil voice full of excitement...hehehe...hmmm yeah, maybe start looking into a sitter for side bd time.Click to expand...

Oooh you laugh now, I'm already freaking out that we won't get to bd enough again. I'm reminding DH to drink plenty of water and take care of himself, not telling him when I get a positive opk either as that adds to the anxiety. I told him I'll get DS some baby bandz so he can't hear anything hahaha. I'm like dude!!! Kid can't hear you snore when you go to bed early, you think he'd hear us quietly bd'ing? we are nowhere near the jackhammer level of noise his snoring creates haha

O time is closer than my ticker states though, I feel that overly full bladder feeling like I did last cycle a few days before O, CM is getting there, still creamy but is getting more towards the watery side. I so hope this will be it!

How are you feeling FTale? one week closer to testing for you or are you going to try to wait it out this cycle? but hehe I said I'd wait till AF last cycle and there I was testing at 11dpo :haha:


----------



## Coco Tutu

FTale said:


> I think my coffee was a lil too dark but the donuts melted in my mouth. I feel like that character in one of the Austin Power's movies, I was like "Get in my mouth"...all shaking...man. And I could still go back to sleep. :shrug::coffee:

coming over to say I am SOOOO jealous of the donuts! :happydance: (and the coffee. After the chemical I don't dare to be naughty. Not that I was in June, whatever will be will be, but you know...)


----------



## aliana413

Good luck!:)


----------



## Jalanis22

Bbygurl- ive already done a Frer digital and it
It said yes..these just worry me cause of slow progression.


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Ftale, I usually read the Q&A on amazon listings for pg tests, usually some nice person has listed what MIU sensitivity they are ;)
> 
> DH having performance anxiety on Sundays... wth is up with specific day anxiety? DS was giggling away downstairs and playing his game on my kindle so was yelling hooray when he unlocked new characters... that gave DH anxiety because we could hear DS (sounds echo up our stairs but not so much down them). still have a few days till O so it's fine in reality but gah, I'm going to find someone to watch ds for an hour haha
> 
> Oh, noooo...hahaha...I know its not funny but I keep hearing his lil voice full of excitement...hehehe...hmmm yeah, maybe start looking into a sitter for side bd time.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh you laugh now, I'm already freaking out that we won't get to bd enough again. I'm reminding DH to drink plenty of water and take care of himself, not telling him when I get a positive opk either as that adds to the anxiety. I told him I'll get DS some baby bandz so he can't hear anything hahaha. I'm like dude!!! Kid can't hear you snore when you go to bed early, you think he'd hear us quietly bd'ing? we are nowhere near the jackhammer level of noise his snoring creates haha
> 
> O time is closer than my ticker states though, I feel that overly full bladder feeling like I did last cycle a few days before O, CM is getting there, still creamy but is getting more towards the watery side. I so hope this will be it!
> 
> How are you feeling FTale? one week closer to testing for you or are you going to try to wait it out this cycle? but hehe I said I'd wait till AF last cycle and there I was testing at 11dpo :haha:Click to expand...

See you made me laugh all over again... :rofl:

I really hope this is your cycle too, Disney. :happydance:

I'm sick off my butt. Too early for this, so its probably just nerves. My tests that I ordered are rubbish from what I've researched so my no testing early has turned into..why not? :blush: I won't be able to trust anything they say until after AF is long gone and not missed. :shrug:

I'm dragging my bum out to get my daughter to her gymnastics class. I'll catch up with you ladies later.


----------



## FTale

Home now and all I want to do is barf then eat. Eat again then barf.

What gives?:shrug:


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> Home now and all I want to do is barf then eat. Eat again then barf.
> 
> What gives?:shrug:

Oh no hun !! Not sure whats up ...but i hope u feel way better way sooonnn!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Home now and all I want to do is barf then eat. Eat again then barf.
> 
> What gives?:shrug:
> 
> Oh no hun !! Not sure whats up ...but i hope u feel way better way sooonnn!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. You are so sweet. I'm in a bad way but you made my night. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

TaylorK said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Home now and all I want to do is barf then eat. Eat again then barf.
> 
> What gives?:shrug:
> 
> Oh no hun !! Not sure whats up ...but i hope u feel way better way sooonnn!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Also, how are you doing? Your cm change? Are you on the progesterone anymore?


----------



## Lyo28

hope you feeling better FTale. well I'm feeling slightly more human as I got a pretty good sleep last night. 

I was feeling positive about this cycle let until today. now I don't feel it worked. dunno what's making me think that but I do.


----------



## Jalanis22

My tests still seem the same! I feel bummed :cry: i want to buy a estimator to see if the 3+ comes out but then i dont. I was looking for the Detect5 test but i couldnt find any. Im to the point of getting betas done cause im super worried idk why.


----------



## Lyo28

Jalanis22 said:


> My tests still seem the same! I feel bummed :cry: i want to buy a estimator to see if the 3+ comes out but then i dont. I was looking for the Detect5 test but i couldnt find any. Im to the point of getting betas done cause im super worried idk why.

Aw try not to worry. remember those tests are slow to show progression. could cloud go for an early scan at all?


----------



## Lyo28

oh just saw you mention betas. if that is an option definitely go for it. Sometimes peace of mind is more important than anything


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> hope you feeling better FTale. well I'm feeling slightly more human as I got a pretty good sleep last night.
> 
> I was feeling positive about this cycle let until today. now I don't feel it worked. dunno what's making me think that but I do.

:dohh: So that's where my sleep went..hahah...I hope you feel super refreshed. I was hot and miserable all night. I kept getting up to go pee galore. I had a nightmare on top of that before I finally just got out of bed. I maybe got 2 and a halr straight hours of sleep. Now I'm finally sucking on tylenol. 

How are your babies doing? If there is one thing I've learned, you don't get to count yourself out..lol Only AF can take us out of the pic. I think I was about in tears yesterday because I felt so off but couldn't say its because of pregnancy. How the heck would I know? :shrug: 

Why do you think you are out?:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> My tests still seem the same! I feel bummed :cry: i want to buy a estimator to see if the 3+ comes out but then i dont. I was looking for the Detect5 test but i couldnt find any. Im to the point of getting betas done cause im super worried idk why.

Probably time for betas :hugs: Put your mind at ease. Home pregnancy sticks are meant to let us know theres a lil bean in there, the rest is up to the doctors and the fancy spancy tests. :hugs:


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> hope you feeling better FTale. well I'm feeling slightly more human as I got a pretty good sleep last night.
> 
> I was feeling positive about this cycle let until today. now I don't feel it worked. dunno what's making me think that but I do.
> 
> :dohh: So that's where my sleep went..hahah...I hope you feel super refreshed. I was hot and miserable all night. I kept getting up to go pee galore. I had a nightmare on top of that before I finally just got out of bed. I maybe got 2 and a halr straight hours of sleep. Now I'm finally sucking on tylenol.
> 
> How are your babies doing? If there is one thing I've learned, you don't get to count yourself out..lol Only AF can take us out of the pic. I think I was about in tears yesterday because I felt so off but couldn't say its because of pregnancy. How the heck would I know? :shrug:
> 
> Why do you think you are out?:hugs:Click to expand...

sorry to hear you had a bad night sleep wise ftale x lack of sleep is a killer. but I have to say it all sounds like something may be going on to make you hot and restless... and the peeing AND the nightmare.. all sounds good to me! hope they are positive signs a little bean is getting ready to cosy up in your uterus&#128512;

my smallest is over the worst. she is eating again and sleeping better.. Although with her feet in my face for half the night! middle child is still very sore she's only eating yogurts still. she's talking really funny too and I have to try not to laugh ( that sounds awful). she is talking trying to avoid touching her teeth off the sores and it's making words come out funny. she's in good form though at least. 

I can't say why I feel that way. just got an overwhelming feeling this morning. Hopefully I'm wrong. not a single symptom or anything though. . we will see. That's all I can do anyway! 

I have been very anxious . like my last 2 were sections so this would be a third one and I'm imagining something going wrong and leaving my small children &#128546;. 

then my husband woke up this morning with fairly severe pain in his tailbone and it must be bad cos he never complains of pain then I Googled sudden coccyx pain and cancer came up as a possibility. I suffered awful. anxiety about 6 years ago I hope it's not coming back. 

but on the plus side I booked a santa experience for them. 8 December they will meet him. Can't wait. 73 euro though &#128552;. but it will be worth it.


----------



## Lyo28

wow sorry that was long!!


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> wow sorry that was long!!

Just ask Disney, there is no such thing as too long with me. :hugs:

Your husband was tensed up in his sleep or during the day. That junk hurts. The only other time I've experienced it was when I got pregnant with my daughter because my body was changing and I was sitting in a new chair/new work office. It will feel like the lil tail bone has discnnected but the tissues around it are inflamed from however he was sitting standing or laying down. Tears of pain. I hope he feels better. I would do some stretches to elongate his torso and legs (you may have to pull on each one of them as he lays on his stomach) Or if he prefers a physical therapist to manipulate him, it would help. Poor man.

I am so sorry you had/have trouble with anxiety. You are not alone. You at least recognize it. I think a lil is healthy but we have to know when to put the breaks on it. I've battled it all my life. Everyone handles it differently. I tend to do better if I have some one around me to talk to instead of looking at me like I'm the most irrantional person alive. I don't know what triggers it but it just happens. The most important thing to do if find some thing in your life that grounds you. Your kids, Your husband or some thing that you know only You can do which is why you have to step back into the 'known' not the what ifs or others will suffer.

Make sense? I'm sorry to go all Dr. Phil on you but I really don't like to see people suffer. And I can relate :hugs:

You know yesterday I got so fed up with the whole tww I was like "Why can't it just be pregnant until proved otherwise?"...lol "In of court of TTC, I find me pregnant due to reasonable symptoms of hope".

:rofl:

(sigh) Well, before I forget your babies HAHAHAHAh...the voice thing. Can they see you giggling? Oh, man, I would have to leave to leave the room every time so I could laugh. I am glad that it is getting better though definitly headed towards being over. It has a life span at least. Not like lingering bronchitis..eewww.

Well, I'm going go get my daughter ready for school. She goes to her first real dentist trip today. And I get that Progesterone test done :wacko:

I hope everyone else is doing good. It'd be nice to hear from y'all!! :blush:


----------



## Jalanis22

Im a nervous wreck heading to the lab:wacko: but this will prove what i need to see.


----------



## Disneylovers

Lyo, glad your kids are starting to get over the hfmd! 

Ftale, the IBS, I got the runs something bad when I was 2dpo with DS, it went away after a few days but my OB said it's the hormones (like estrogen surging gives me them right before O and again right before AF), everything points towards a hopeful bfp for you!!!

Jalanis, when will you get the results? I hope they give you peace of mind :)


AFM: pretty sure I'll get my LH surge today or overnight, tests are almost positive this morning so will test again in the afternoon and jump DH haha
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_10-18-08.36.05.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jalanis22

I get them this afternoon around 3ish. Im excited and nervous ive never done these before lol


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i64.tinypic.com/20zb3hy.jpg

Sideways like always :dohh: top 2 left are yesterdays and top 3 right are todays.. 3rd one is FMU 6AMish 4th tests is SMU and last test just right now maybe like 3rd urine of the day..can yall see why i get worried..sometimes they seem a little lighter and todays looks promising. But who knows..waitinf for my Betas i feel impatient


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Lyo, glad your kids are starting to get over the hfmd!
> 
> Ftale, the IBS, I got the runs something bad when I was 2dpo with DS, it went away after a few days but my OB said it's the hormones (like estrogen surging gives me them right before O and again right before AF), everything points towards a hopeful bfp for you!!!
> 
> Jalanis, when will you get the results? I hope they give you peace of mind :)
> 
> 
> AFM: pretty sure I'll get my LH surge today or overnight, tests are almost positive this morning so will test again in the afternoon and jump DH haha

YAY!!!! CATCH THAT EGGY!!!

I think you are right about Estrogen. I think my body is in over drive making me think I'm pregnant. Man, I was really hoping all these symptoms meant preggers...lol..but even my right ovary is going crazy from it all. Keeps pinching hard.

Thank you for sharing that. Will help calm my crazy peestick a urges a LIL bit..heheheh


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis, look up the hook effect, you may have too much HCG for the morning tests and the more diluted in the afternoon is giving stronger lines? remember how the instructions for most HPT's say to test with FMU because it has the highest concentration, that may be too much for the test to process, especially a sensitive test


----------



## Jalanis22

Your right disneylovers i need to look that up. Im anxious almost time for results.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> https://i64.tinypic.com/20zb3hy.jpg
> 
> Sideways like always :dohh: top 2 left are yesterdays and top 3 right are todays.. 3rd one is FMU 6AMish 4th tests is SMU and last test just right now maybe like 3rd urine of the day..can yall see why i get worried..sometimes they seem a little lighter and todays looks promising. But who knows..waitinf for my Betas i feel impatient

Hope your numbers are good. 

I'm been feeling pretty bad lately and just decided to use my test no matter what the outcome. I have cheapies and going to try and not stress if I get any squinters but I probably will :dohh:


----------



## Jalanis22

Just got them and im super bummed :cry: they are 292 and i know that is really low even though nurse said for me to do it in 72hrs then she will see me. Is gestational age from LMP or from ovulation? Thats my question. Cause i know some drs count it sometimes from ovulation day


----------



## Coco Tutu

Jalanis22 said:


> Just got them and im super bummed :cry: they are 292 and i know that is really low even though nurse said for me to do it in 72hrs then she will see me. Is gestational age from LMP or from ovulation? Thats my question. Cause i know some drs count it sometimes from ovulation day

Jalanis I am clueless about betas, they don't do them over here, but I just wanted to tell you to try not to stress. Do you have any worrying symptoms like cramps or spotting? If not, try to stay positive and keep busy with other things as much as you can. 
As for gestational age, I am not sure, but I know for example that my ticker that is from LMP is at least 4 days ahead and at this stage this can make a great difference. So give it some time and try to stay calm (easier said than done, I know)

:hugs:


----------



## Coco Tutu

Disneylovers catch that egg!!! 

FTale hope it's pregnancy and not extra progesterone. In any case, getting some answers will definitely help you feel more in peace. Thinking of you. 

And all the other girls in the TWW of course! Sending baby dust your way!


----------



## Jalanis22

Cocotutu- my only symptom is that im already worried, i have nothing but i have had a MMC before so im not sure if thats what im having again :cry: nurse sounded so calm like if it was normal but i know its their job to make you feel like if its fine. I already feel out of it. I have no hope no more. I wanted to buy a CB estimator cause i had before thr 2-3 so i know if i saw a 3+ that would be a good sign but im not even going to waste the $ knowing what will probably happen soon :cry:


----------



## Lyo28

oooh Disney ovulation time! tI me to get busy!! 

FTale you made me lol at the pregnant until proven otherwise &#128514;&#128514; I needed that. you may be onto something there. 
and yes anxiety is awful. Sorry you have been through it aswell. it's not a nice feeling. I was able to get myself out of it I think. it helps to talk too. 
husband going to doc in morning. still in agony. 

jalanis how did bloods go??hope you get the reassurance. 



so wanna hear something hilarious. I just did a test. yep 6 dpo. impossible to get a positive but I had the ics so thought sure why not. need my head examined. 

FTale meant to ask how your daughter got on at dentist? I hate the dentist. avoid him at all costs! 

is your progesterone test confirmation that you ovulated?


----------



## Jalanis22

Lyp my bloods are super low! Im probably loosing this one they are 292 :cry:


----------



## Lyo28

sorry I missed sone posts when replying. jalanis I so hope that your numbers are just on lower range of normal. I really hope so and I'm so sorly you are going through this worry. is there any chance you ovulated days after you thought?


----------



## Jalanis22

Lyo28 said:


> sorry I missed sone posts when replying. jalanis I so hope that your numbers are just on lower range of normal. I really hope so and I'm so sorly you are going through this worry. is there any chance you ovulated days after you thought?

Well i did get a lafe bfp at 13dpo so i really am not sure of how long my cycles were either. But im just bummed already...the paper comes with a chart and measure 2-3 weeks. Thats why if gestational age here means from day of fertilization then i might be on track like the clearblue difi estimator...but if its gestational age since LMP then im way off and obviously loosing it. Im basing it off the chart they put there im seeing online and the chart is way different..if the online one is the correct one then i may be good


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: I'm not sure about your beta as from what I've researched in the link below for you, I think you are well within the range for any possible LMP less than 6 weeks. But everyone is different, :hugs: Please hang in there.

https://americanpregnancy.org/while-pregnant/hcg-levels/


----------



## FTale

Coco: Thank you. I really really really hope so. And yes, after my doc visit today I should be getting some answers.

Lyo: Yes!! She did really well. At first she started crying and trying to fight the assistant then she had a ball. Was even trying to use the suction herself. Her favorite part was getting her teeth brushed with that polisher thing....YUCK.


AFM I did see my wonderful PA and she hooked me up with a Thyroid, progesterone and DHEA test...I love her. She made sure it would be covered by my insurance. So, sadly there is a chance my Thyroid is keeping me from getting pregnant ladies. I'm hoping against all odds I can beat it but the truth is I'm always fatigued and my weight is not explainable as I don't eat alot of garbage at all. Some thing is not ticking. I have the blood pressure of an athlete too.

It hurts so bad and I'm holding back tears but it may take longer than I thought to get pregnant this go around. But like I told Jalanis....I'm just going to pee on every test I have in the house till AF tells me to stop. :eyeroll:

So, YES, LYO....LOL...I peed on a stick at 6dpo too...:rofl:


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea i read into so many pages already...my paper chart with beta is different to these online. So hopefully my beta is withing range from the charts online. My nurse actually said "thats good!" But i was like what do you mean its good im almost 6 weeks arent they supposed to be higher and she just said to follow up on friday to see if it doubles. Hopefully fx everything is o.k here :cry:


----------



## Disneylovers

Everyone's levels at 5-6 weeks are different, one in DS'S baby group was really low, and she carried to term. DS was 20+ thousand at 5w4d (from conception) and they kept joking about twins running in my family when my pcp did repeat betas 2 a week after I had bleeding and the ER thought I was having a threatened miscarriage. 

Hopefully this helps: 

1-2 weeks from conception - 40-300
3-4 weeks from conception - 500-6,000
1-2 months from conception - 5,000-200,000

Your numbers are well within range still as you're only just hitting 3 weeks past ovulation, that's if you ovulated when you got the faint positives on opks. You might have implanted later than most (remember that you can implant all the way up to 12 dpo) with the faint positives on your hpts it's very likely that happened too, try to stay positive!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks i researched a little here and there and i feel a little more calmer now. Its just scary going through that same situation again. Since i got 292 and i need to retest on friday...will it be doubled or is it adding 292 for each day til test day? Im not experienced in this lol..i hope nurse was right she sounded happy but not me.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Thanks i researched a little here and there and i feel a little more calmer now. Its just scary going through that same situation again. Since i got 292 and i need to retest on friday...will it be doubled or is it adding 292 for each day til test day? Im not experienced in this lol..i hope nurse was right she sounded happy but not me.

It should be doubling in 48-72hrs so hopefully would be 600+ by friday if not higher. Don't panic if they don't rise fast, mine doubled slower but they were high range for singleton when I had bleeding with DS, they were 20,208 on the day I went to the ER (wed), 30,496 24hrs later (friday) and 55408 by the following wed (thanks FF for keeping that info!!)

AFM, I got my smiley face on the clearblue digis, I so so hope we catch the eggy! I need alllllll the baby dust in the world to help DH not have anxiety and performance issues, although an August baby would be fine... my broodiness can't wait through another AF if I can help it. I'm all oooooooooh babies whenever we're out and see a newborn, it's 100X worse than when we were ntnp :blush:

High five body for having the almost "normal" cycle length there too! should O sometime in the next 24hrs so CD 18 is the earliest I've O'd since err march? and that was a one off 26day cycle!


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers hopefully you catch the eggy! Time to have some :sex: :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i67.tinypic.com/efgs5d.png

Have any of you all measured by this? Does HCG count as when you got the first bfp? Because if its like that i have 14days since i had a BFP with a Frer. It wasnt a squinter but it was there...hopefully im right lol im not sure how this chart works. Maybe if i would of tested sooner maybe i would of had a bfp at 13dpo which would make day 18 of HCG...ahh not sure. Confusing


----------



## Disneylovers

It also depends on what your non-pregnant HCG level is, someone who has a starting number of 0miu is going to have lower numbers than someone who has a starting number of 5miu, those starting numbers reflect in your doubling too.

When will you go for booking in with an OB? tbh it's so unknown until you get your first scan, you feel like you're in a weird limbo of cautiously pregnant


----------



## Jalanis22

My OB appt is til Nov4th but when i called my nurse today she said to do a follow up Beta this friday and to call her to tell her the results then maybe she will see me that day depending on the levels. Thanks sorry for taking over for a moment its just something i dont wanna go through or wish anyone to go through this..


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks i researched a little here and there and i feel a little more calmer now. Its just scary going through that same situation again. Since i got 292 and i need to retest on friday...will it be doubled or is it adding 292 for each day til test day? Im not experienced in this lol..i hope nurse was right she sounded happy but not me.
> 
> It should be doubling in 48-72hrs so hopefully would be 600+ by friday if not higher. Don't panic if they don't rise fast, mine doubled slower but they were high range for singleton when I had bleeding with DS, they were 20,208 on the day I went to the ER (wed), 30,496 24hrs later (friday) and 55408 by the following wed (thanks FF for keeping that info!!)
> 
> AFM, I got my smiley face on the clearblue digis, I so so hope we catch the eggy! I need alllllll the baby dust in the world to help DH not have anxiety and performance issues, although an August baby would be fine... my broodiness can't wait through another AF if I can help it. I'm all oooooooooh babies whenever we're out and see a newborn, it's 100X worse than when we were ntnp :blush:
> 
> High five body for having the almost "normal" cycle length there too! should O sometime in the next 24hrs so CD 18 is the earliest I've O'd since err march? and that was a one off 26day cycle!Click to expand...

HIGH FIVE!! 

And :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


Man that was a long time to go through late Ovulation. I forget, how long are you LPs?


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> My OB appt is til Nov4th but when i called my nurse today she said to do a follow up Beta this friday and to call her to tell her the results then maybe she will see me that day depending on the levels. Thanks sorry for taking over for a moment its just something i dont wanna go through or wish anyone to go through this..

We are all here to support one another. :hugs:

Feel free to jump in and voice your concerns as much as you want.


----------



## FTale

Ok, I have to say it.

I LOVE bedtime for my daughter. I tuck her in and we say prayers. Then I high tail it out of her room thinking "RUN". :rofl:

I don't want her to ask for more water or a story or ANYTHING because I know she will keep going and going with whatever she can think of to stay up longer.

Tomorrow I am going on a class field trip with her to help the teacher watch the kids along with 3 other parents. I am greatful for this as it will keep my mind off ttc for at least 6 hrs. :winkwink:

I'll only be 7dpo so not much chance of getting a positive but I know my mind will float over to "FMU is the most concentrated it could give me a positive" :nope:..too soon...lol


How is everyone else doing? Anyone heard from FlyingDuster, Mkaykes or Taylor? Been thinking about them. I hope October is being friendly.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale my past pregnancies i was a regular 28 day cycle but i think that must of changed this time around..cause i did get a late bfp which is unusual for me so hopefully i just have miscalculated days or something


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Ftale my past pregnancies i was a regular 28 day cycle but i think that must of changed this time around..cause i did get a late bfp which is unusual for me so hopefully i just have miscalculated days or something

I forget if you mentioned a possible O date. These last few cycles have been a blur to me.

But your O day will give you a good ideal when you possibly conceived and from that date it will take at least 6 to 12 days to implant. If you can look back on your cycle and get a ball park idea of your O day, you'll see you most likely had a late implantation is all.

What dpo are you?


----------



## Jalanis22

If cycles are 28day i would be 28dpo...and remember i had mentioned my O day was the 21st but i took an opk on the 20th and it was super light and faint and then i took a second opk and it was even way lighter so i dont think i ovulated on the 21st..i can post a pic of the opks so you can see if you want.


I just did a First Signal cause i had done one maybe like almost a week and a half ago and it was positive faint and today i did one and the test line is almost like the control line yet the green handle ones still look a little lighter...they suck


----------



## bbygurl719

So I have been to the health department and have got the confirmation of pregnancy. Based of lmp I'm due June 24th but my calculations off of o date it's June 27th


----------



## Jalanis22

Just read through my history pages here and i spotted at 7 & 9 dpo..but got bfp til the 14thdpo..my cycle throws me way off im confused as to know where should i be.

On oct12th i did a CB week estimator and got 2-3 which back then exactly 5wks then 2 days after that still 2-3 since im not sure on dates..

I read somewhere around here that 2-3 weeks is 200-2000miu or something like that but if thats the case then my hcg isnt rising at all since im here still a week later with still 292. Hopefully its just miscalculated :nope:


----------



## Lyo28

jalanis Its so hard to be in limbo. But at least you will know more by Friday. I hate that you are going through all the worry though xx 

FTale I hear you on the bedtime. it's only in the last 6 months or so that we can put the older 2 to bed without lying in with them and it's sooo much easier but yes as soon as someone asks for water then you know it's not over yet. my daughter will sometimes call when I'm There the door and say mommy I've something to tell you then I go back and it's " my room is lovely why is it so lovely" or something similar! totally stalling. it's funny the random stuff for she comes up with to keep me there &#128514;

it's great that you have a distraction today FTale. I don't and it's 6.30 in morning here and im lying in bed trying to talk myself out of testing!!

Disney it's great that your cycles are gettingshorter. the less time to wait for O the better!

Taylor I hope you come back with good news news for us x


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> jalanis Its so hard to be in limbo. But at least you will know more by Friday. I hate that you are going through all the worry though xx
> 
> FTale I hear you on the bedtime. it's only in the last 6 months or so that we can put the older 2 to bed without lying in with them and it's sooo much easier but yes as soon as someone asks for water then you know it's not over yet. my daughter will sometimes call when I'm There the door and say mommy I've something to tell you then I go back and it's " my room is lovely why is it so lovely" or something similar! totally stalling. it's funny the random stuff for she comes up with to keep me there &#128514;
> 
> it's great that you have a distraction today FTale. I don't and it's 6.30 in morning here and im lying in bed trying to talk myself out of testing!!
> 
> Disney it's great that your cycles are gettingshorter. the less time to wait for O the better!
> 
> Taylor I hope you come back with good news news for us x


Jalanis: I agree that Friday will help with settling your nerves. Its a shame those green tests seem to have reached their limit on color. But numbers don't lie and yours look wonderful. :)

Lyo: 
"...my room is lovely why is it so lovely"...priceless :haha: Where do they come up with this stuff??? And it always starts off with the "I've some thing to tell you.." Oh, NO , just NO...hahah We get suckered in for another 5 minutes.

Test. I feel so horrible I am just peeing on stuff. I hate bfns but this cold thing is rather numbing. I have tissues starting to pile up around me. How I am going to do a field trip with well over 100 screaming kids :shrug:

I will check back in and let every one know. :coffee:


----------



## Lyo28

ooh good luck with the field trip Ftale. hope it goes great. 
I tested of course. And of course bfn. the most common day to implant is 9dpo. why do we do it to ourselves. my boobs are slightly tingly this morning but I think they are like that every month. I'm clutching at straws. I really want this or next cycle to work as if I were to get pregnant in December my due date would be around the same day big school starts for older 2 and I might have to miss trying that month whigh I would hate as I'd always wondered was that the month it was meant to be. 

Anyway still have 2 chances this month and next month so I'll try not to think of it.


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladies! I know friday will be the big day wether i will come home crying or come home happy. I was so into google last night reading and it did calm me down ladies that had low levels of hcg and turned out to have a healthy pregnancy i believe i read one where i think she was like 5wks and levels were like 47 etc etc.

As for the rooms with toodlers i feel ya :haha: my daughter always does that to me...she will be like " i like your room its so pretty can i sleep here" lol but nopee i dont let her shes almost 6yrs..but its funny though

Todays test just still gives me a little bit of hope. I wanna do a week estimator but i know those arent as accurate as blood drawn i will just wait it out.


----------



## Disneylovers

Good luck for Friday jalanis 

Pretty sure I'm out this cycle :( off to docs early next month to figure DH's issues out. Figures once my issues were resolved something else would come up, hopefully we can get his stuff sorted for next cycle


----------



## Jalanis22

Hopefully you all get everything sorted out soon! It would br awesome if you had a miracle bfp though. :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Hopefully you all get everything sorted out soon! It would br awesome if you had a miracle bfp though. :hugs:

I doubt a miracle bfp would happen but a girl can dream, my temp spiked this morning so unless we manage something tonight I'm 100% out, DH is under way too much stress at work which he thinks is adding to it, I'll just go sulk in the corner :cry:


----------



## FTale

Lyo: I think you are right. 9dpo is when anyone really can start sweating those tests. I'm going to waitvtil Friday to do it again.I'm actually boredcwith the bfns. :|

Jalanis: FX crossed your numbers more tan double! :D

Disney: Awwww...sweety, I'm sorry you feel out already. 
I'm sending babydust your husbands way so he can muster the will to help Make baby. Your baby is just waiting for you He/she is going to rock your world. Hugging you really hard right now.

I'm sorry I wasn't on much today. My daughters field trip was intense. On a hot Farm with not enough water to drink. Did I mention the millions of screaming first graders? 
At one point I sat down on a bench and thought "My vagina hurts. It really hurts to sit on this bench but I'm too tired to get up" ...lol
I really wanted to be pregnant this cycle but I have that "gonna start my period soon smell" :( The only thing that gives mehope is that my husband is still OK with adding baby to our home. I think I would not be so old for a while if that was the case. Like Disney, I too haveben going too too ga ga at every baby I see.

Otherwise still getting my butt kicked by this cold thing. 

I need to turn in early but will be back in the morning.


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks!!

I know how it feels when your all down and not having any hope at all. It sucks, it really does. I hate that period smell its like helloooo can we have a normal unscented period, we are the ones that deal with everything compared to men so that could of been a break at least :haha: were superwomen. Hopefully your cold goes away soon :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

Don't lose to much hope I have had a distinct smell since before my bfp

Taylor how are you? Hope u come back soon with a good update..


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale, you and me in it till the end (aka big fat gleaming pink tests!). I feel we'll be down the same iui/ivi track if this isn't it for us. If anything struggles make you see just how much our DH's want these babies

On that note... We finally managed to bd but I don't know if it's too late though, I had some o pains and crazy tummy bathroom trips just before he got home and we couldn't bd for a few hours (DS needed dinner, bathing, etc). It's that race against eggy lasting long enough for us to bd and then hope those swimmers get to it in time! 

But hey at least there's some sliver of hope, timing is the same as last cycle so it doesn't fill me with much of that hope... but there's a smidge. I'd be due to test the first few days of November so I'm going to focus on our charity walk and try to wait out testing... unless I get crazy symptoms lol. We have a plan for next cycle so I'm kinda ok, kinda not but I think that is most who ttc and feel their hopes are dashed. 

We're going up to Menifee to my sweet friend who's daughter we're doing the walk in memory of on Saturday, I get to have fun tye dyeing our walk shirts purple (that was her daughters favorite color). DH is going to take DS out to lunch so he doesn't mess with the dye like we both know he would haha. I love him, but 2 and a half year olds with permanent fabric dye in squirty bottles is not a good idea lol


----------



## Lyo28

Disney I'm glad that you got one shot in. at least now you know there's a chance. that is very difficult though. not easy in either of you. 

FTale that field trip sounds hectic. hope you get a good sleep after that! hope your cold is gone soon x

ok so it turns out me having Internet cheapies. . not a good idea. I had 5pg tests and I did 1 at 6dpo and 4 yesterday at 7dpo. wtf?? it's like I had no control. now I have 0 tests until the 10 I ordered arrive. 
I'm so down about ttc today. I know I shouldn't be and it's only 3 months but I seem to have gotten in a very negative headspace. I need to bring myself out of it. 

Hope everyone well this morning.


----------



## Disneylovers

Lyo, I did that when I was in the tww with DS, I used the last one the morning I got a solid positive... sat there thinking "crud, well now how am I going to see progression?" I didn't tell dh that I'd spent the 5 days prior peeing on alllllll the tests lol

I am not overly confident in our chances this cycle, but hey you know I'll cave and test before the charity walk (it's on the 30th), just because I know I'll end up wanting caffeine to be up at 4.30 to drive down there (walk starts at 6.15am) and we have to sort out our group with shirts and snacks... someone better bring doughnuts! 

I'm just glad to have a plan in place for next cycle and I like that august is free of any family birthdays just our wedding anniversary. Almost all of our families birthdays are march/april/may and so so many in dec. Any summer month is good with me at this point


----------



## Lyo28

Great that you have a plan Disney. you sound so positive. and heyes who knows you could well have caught the egg just in time it can last for 24 hours after all. fingers crossed for you. 

so couldn't test this morning as no tests! the 10 I ordered should arrive today. I also just bought 2 frer as they were on a good deal. going to try and keep them for if I see something on an ic. I might test tomorrow morning with an ic. I'll see. 

must do the grocery shopping now. they are back in preschool this morning so back into routine might keep my mind off things.


----------



## FTale

Hey ladies :D

I'm still super tired from all the benadryl I took last night but I'll be back on to write more in a few hours. I have to some how get my daughter ready for school though part of me is like...pffttt...lets just stay home today. :shrug:

:sleep:

Edited: Wanted to add I feel very unwell and will be back tomorrow to catch up. My temp is dropping super fast too...ugh, promise will post more tomorrow.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale hope your ok xx


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Hey ladies :D
> 
> I'm still super tired from all the benadryl I took last night but I'll be back on to write more in a few hours. I have to some how get my daughter ready for school though part of me is like...pffttt...lets just stay home today. :shrug:
> 
> :sleep:
> 
> Edited: Wanted to add I feel very unwell and will be back tomorrow to catch up. My temp is dropping super fast too...ugh, promise will post more tomorrow.

Taking any cold meds? Tylenol could very well be doing it's job and be bringing your temp down


----------



## Jalanis22

Hope you feel better soon Ftale :hugs:


----------



## Lyo28

tested just now nightime 8dpo on an ic and nothing. frer says 68 percent can get positive at 6 days before missed which is 9dpo so I'm thinking of doing one in the morning. why can't I stop testing


----------



## Coco Tutu

Lyo28 said:


> tested just now nightime 8dpo on an ic and nothing. frer says 68 percent can get positive at 6 days before missed which is 9dpo so I'm thinking of doing one in the morning. why can't I stop testing

Best of luck Lyo! Though if it were me, I would try to hold off a bit more. Those tests can drive you crazy. Even if you are 100% sure of your OV day, you may have implanted on 11 or 12 DPO. In any case, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lyo28

thanks coco. I know I should wait. I wish I could. I have no willpower.


----------



## Disneylovers

Willpower is not a thing during the end of your tww lol I always say I won't test until af but that never works out haha


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> FTale, you and me in it till the end (aka big fat gleaming pink tests!). I feel we'll be down the same iui/ivi track if this isn't it for us. If anything struggles make you see just how much our DH's want these babies
> 
> On that note... We finally managed to bd but I don't know if it's too late though, I had some o pains and crazy tummy bathroom trips just before he got home and we couldn't bd for a few hours (DS needed dinner, bathing, etc). It's that race against eggy lasting long enough for us to bd and then hope those swimmers get to it in time!
> 
> But hey at least there's some sliver of hope, timing is the same as last cycle so it doesn't fill me with much of that hope... but there's a smidge. I'd be due to test the first few days of November so I'm going to focus on our charity walk and try to wait out testing... unless I get crazy symptoms lol. We have a plan for next cycle so I'm kinda ok, kinda not but I think that is most who ttc and feel their hopes are dashed.
> 
> We're going up to Menifee to my sweet friend who's daughter we're doing the walk in memory of on Saturday, I get to have fun tye dyeing our walk shirts purple (that was her daughters favorite color). DH is going to take DS out to lunch so he doesn't mess with the dye like we both know he would haha. I love him, but 2 and a half year olds with permanent fabric dye in squirty bottles is not a good idea lol

I like that!!! I'll hold you to that BFP!

I am hoping I see that second line this weekend. Regardless I too will be preparing for a charity walk early November. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis:Thank you!
Lyo:I'd tell you to stop peeing on stuff but then I'd have to do the same...lol...did you buy frer? I still have internet cheapies. 
I'm to scared to get the real thing. I'm talking to my belly willing the baby to just give me another line :blush:

Coco: How are you? :). Did you have your scan yet?

Thank you all so much for sticking around. I plan to be on this thread for a while. Speaking of which, would you all like to change our thread name? Like June in July ..lol 

AFM I think I just overdosed on benadryl. It was like I took a knockout painkiller that was eating at my veins. I'm better now but will only take one not two going foward.
I'm nervous bout going to sleep. Don't want to see my temp drop. But I do want to see it!!!! Hahah..so better be off to bed.

Love you girls!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

I am so nervous for tomorrow. Im testing out the ICs i have to be done testing...and they seem to be getting lighter..i hope its not the worse outcome im expecting it might be :cry:

I kinda think its the ICs because i also tested with same urine earlier a first signal test and it wasnt as dark as control line but it was dark unlike the ICs.

Edit: i did another FS earlier it was dark and right now its lighter just like the ICs. Idk if maybe ive been peeing too much or this is it already. :nope: :cry:


----------



## Lyo28

Jalanis I'll be thinking of you today xx will you actually get the blood results today? 

9dpo and bfn on frer for me.


----------



## TaylorK

Hi ladies srry i havent reported lately...but there isnt much to say so ive just been stalkin&#65533;&#65533;..but i saw some girls askin for me ..still no Af 22dpo no positive test..no symptoms..not sure what my body is doin so im jus playin a waitin game while med school is killin me along the way lol
But im happy to read all our beans are still growin fine n you other lovlies are ovulating bdin like crazy an entering the tww.. losts of love and truck loads of baby dust as always for all my hunny buns lol hugszzz n more hugszz..


----------



## FTale

Good Morning

I'm making sure to post before I get too swept up in a busy Friday. I've got a two part physical with a fasting lab to do early this morning and can't eat till after...eeek. Will try not to be a grouch to my daughter as I get her ready for school but I already feel like :growlmad:...lol

Jalanis: Praying your betas give you peace of mind today. And yes, peeing too much too soon can alter test results. I am so sorry you are in turmoil right now. I don't take it lightly, trust me. :hugs: We are here for you.

Disney: I forget do you chart at all? I'm thinking about not charting next cycle since it will be ntnp anyway. Daring...hehehe (OH WOW, just saw you chart in plain sight...blame it on the hunger)

Lyo: I'm still peeing on cheapie tests. They are still acting like they never seen a second line before. So I took a marker and drew one on them to help them understand what it is I'm looking for... no really I did. :blush: 
My temps were never that exciting to begin with. I'm really hot at night with high temps around 2am but settle back down to my usual 97.9 by wake up time. I got my period last cycle at 97.9 regardless of it being above my coverline. :shrug:

Taylor: Thank you for stalking/stopping by too. Did you ever say if you stopped taking the progesterone? That will prolong your cycle. Sorry if I missed that. Sending you energy vibes to get through med school every day. How long is it? What is your mastery?


:nope: I'm just waiting on AF. Too help give myself some encouragement I picked out all the wonderful things in life to be happy for while I wait for one more diaper butt to join us. Oh, and I gave my baby a name if its a girl too. If its a boy, my husband can pick it. :cloud9: I'll be dreaming a while longer it seems but its a good dream.

:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Jalanis I'll be thinking of you today xx will you actually get the blood results today?
> 
> 9dpo and bfn on frer for me.

Forgot to add that you might have had an implantation dip. I got a bfn on frer at 9dpo with daughter and then a light bfp in the evening of 10dpo, the next day my beta was only 13 some thing. So are not out in the least!! :hugs:


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> Jalanis I'll be thinking of you today xx will you actually get the blood results today?
> 
> 9dpo and bfn on frer for me.
> 
> Forgot to add that you might have had an implantation dip. I got a bfn on frer at 9dpo with daughter and then a light bfp in the evening of 10dpo, the next day my beta was only 13 some thing. So are not out in the least!! :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks FTale that's great to know. I did an ic a few hours after the frer and guess what that a bfn too! anyway I laughed at the drawing in the line. I'm tempted to do that. as for implantation dip I would love to think that however the only temp I could get was taken at 4.30 after what I think was about 10 minutes sleep. everyone woke last night and it was best I could do. so I think it's purely a dud temp. I put it in anyway as it's better than no temp maybe.. Hopefully we will both have lined in the morning.


----------



## Jalanis22

I think im miscarrying as of now..havent passed any tissue but i did wipe some brown :cry:


----------



## Lyo28

so sorry Jalanis xx 
it really is so difficult. I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## Jalanis22

Will update in the a.m i will be heading to the dr. No need for beta no more.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Will update in the a.m i will be heading to the dr. No need for beta no more.

:cry::cry::cry: I'm so sorry, Jananis. :cry: No matter what, please let us be here for you. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> Jalanis I'll be thinking of you today xx will you actually get the blood results today?
> 
> 9dpo and bfn on frer for me.
> 
> Forgot to add that you might have had an implantation dip. I got a bfn on frer at 9dpo with daughter and then a light bfp in the evening of 10dpo, the next day my beta was only 13 some thing. So are not out in the least!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks FTale that's great to know. I did an ic a few hours after the frer and guess what that a bfn too! anyway I laughed at the drawing in the line. I'm tempted to do that. as for implantation dip I would love to think that however the only temp I could get was taken at 4.30 after what I think was about 10 minutes sleep. everyone woke last night and it was best I could do. so I think it's purely a dud temp. I put it in anyway as it's better than no temp maybe.. Hopefully we will both have lined in the morning.Click to expand...

Thank you. I hope that second line appears too.

10minutes??? :dohh: Yeah, that temp was a dud indeed. I'm guessing you are probably sleeping now? What is your time zone? I'm eastern. Ok, I'm going to try and sleep for 30 minutes as I'm so hungry but can't eat till the blood tests are done. Catch you in the morning.


----------



## Coco Tutu

Jalanis22 said:


> I think im miscarrying as of now..havent passed any tissue but i did wipe some brown :cry:

Big hug Jalanis. I am so so sorry :( This sucks big time. Let us know what the doctor said.


----------



## Coco Tutu

FTale said:


> Jalanis:Thank you!
> Lyo:I'd tell you to stop peeing on stuff but then I'd have to do the same...lol...did you buy frer? I still have internet cheapies.
> I'm to scared to get the real thing. I'm talking to my belly willing the baby to just give me another line :blush:
> 
> Coco: How are you? :). Did you have your scan yet?
> 
> Thank you all so much for sticking around. I plan to be on this thread for a while. Speaking of which, would you all like to change our thread name? Like June in July ..lol
> 
> AFM I think I just overdosed on benadryl. It was like I took a knockout painkiller that was eating at my veins. I'm better now but will only take one not two going foward.
> I'm nervous bout going to sleep. Don't want to see my temp drop. But I do want to see it!!!! Hahah..so better be off to bed.
> 
> Love you girls!!!

Hi there! 
I can't believe it's testing time for you already :) Yay! I am keeping my fingers crossed for more BFPs this month!

Had my scan and managed to see a heartbeat at 6 weeks :) She didn't even have to do it internally. I am somewhat relieved of course, but I think for anyone that has experienced a loss, you can never totally relax. Which is a same, cause there is nothing we can do really, other than eating a healthy diet. But yes, it's easier to be positive now. My next scan isn't till the 19th of November.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale I'm in Ireland so it's greenich meantime. so right now it's 2.20 in afternoon. I think you are a few hours behind me? 

I've just decided I hate ttc. hate the waiting the wondering the hoping. feeling really emotional about it all. 

Anyway Hope you have got some food by now!

Coco that's fantastic news and as you know a high chance everything will be just fine. but I know after a loss pregnancy is never the same.


----------



## Jalanis22

Just phoned the nurse and she doesnt want to see me because im too early and she said the only thing we will see is the sac, so she still wants me to do the beta to see my numbers where they are at..and also told me brown was normal as long as it wasnt bright red....but thats how my other miscarriage started with brown...so i know its nothing good.

Edit: pinkish red starting to come out. I know its over already :cry:


----------



## FTale

Coco: :) Amen for a heartbeat. I was just thinking about how after two lines on a test, comes the waiting for a heartbeat, then after that delivering a healthy baby. Its a long trying road filled with so much unknown just hopes for the very best. I am very happy for your family. Will keep you in my prayers.

Lyo: I'm crying tired of ttc. I use to look at my husband and think man I want to jump his bones. Now, I look at him and think, ' better keep my hands to myself, I'll need quality sperm in two days..' That is not healthy thinking at all. I am so happy he is still laughing at me and my crazy ttc antics. What I really want is a sense of normalcy. As of right now I am preparing myself for a new cycle. And I'm trying to not focus on the down side of not getting pregnant but the upside of enjoying the rest of this month. I just looked at my calendar and realized 10dpo actually translates to OCTOBER 22 2016... I did not realize we were that far into October. I just saw dpos :dohh: Thank you for cluing me in on that you in Ireland...that is so cool!! :happydance:

Jalanis: :cry:Holding you right now in my prayers. I'm praying for a miracle. Praying for God to make clear to you what and why things are taking place as they are. Praying that you do not feel abandoned or forsaken as you are surrounded on earth and in heaven with compassion and sympathy unending. :cry::hugs::cry:


----------



## Disneylovers

:hugs::hugs::hugs: big hugs Jalanis! It's never easy losing early pregnancies, huge, huge hugs!!!

Ftale, I do chart but it's putting my O day as the day I got my first positive opk because my temp was high on CD18 and that temp was only 20 mins of sleep after getting up to settle DS way too early in the morning and then he came into our bed anyway. I may just stick to OPK's and cm charting next cycle. temping is just frustrating, I know I had O pains on CD18 so I'm skeptical haha

Currently naps and bedtime are a disaster, DS wont go to sleep without me being in his room until he falls asleep, it's hard listening to so much crying :cry:


----------



## Jalanis22

Im sitting here at the drs now...i had phoned the nurse cause i had started seeing red and she told me to come in...my discharge is being so weird it was brown then a little red and now brownish again...i feel bloated like period wise..i hate this...let me see what they tell me.


----------



## Disneylovers

Bleeding could be from an irritated cervix, a sub hemorrhage, the corpus luteum, there's so much that it could be other than losing baby. Not trying to fill you with false hope but I've been there, bleeding for an hour then it went away and DS is proof that it's possible (still have no clue what caused my bleeding but it was brown when I wiped then bright red, it stopped by the time they did an internal scan), praying that it's similar for you! I had 2 weeks of bedrest till my 8wk booking in appointment and my OB then cleared me to go back to normal. It's possible hun, hang in there


----------



## Jalanis22

Just got out of thr Dr...sono has no baby nor sac so either its too early to see or theres nothing really there but will be back in 1 week to see if anything has changed. My cervix is way up and closed and they did bloodwork which i get the results on monday.


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: big hugs Jalanis! It's never easy losing early pregnancies, huge, huge hugs!!!
> 
> Ftale, I do chart but it's putting my O day as the day I got my first positive opk because my temp was high on CD18 and that temp was only 20 mins of sleep after getting up to settle DS way too early in the morning and then he came into our bed anyway. I may just stick to OPK's and cm charting next cycle. temping is just frustrating, I know I had O pains on CD18 so I'm skeptical haha
> 
> Currently naps and bedtime are a disaster, DS wont go to sleep without me being in his room until he falls asleep, it's hard listening to so much crying :cry:

I bet he feels a baby in the making. He is clinging on for as long as possible.
FF totally has its own calculator going. I don't really understand it. Going forward I'm not bbt....eekk, just going to take note of how I feel each day. I think that will keep me from testing early. You know? Seeing my temp gets me anxious. 
Well I had diarrhea again today. I think its the coffee. Doesn't take much at all.
I'm waiting to get my daughter from school and then I'm going to throw myself into folding tons of laundry. My sweet husband bought us a new bed and closet set. I want to get a head start on sorting out all the clothes to store away.

And not pee on anything till Sunday. Stop laughing Disney...Lyo...:blush: It could happen


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Just got out of thr Dr...sono has no baby nor sac so either its too early to see or theres nothing really there but will be back in 1 week to see if anything has changed. My cervix is way up and closed and they did bloodwork which i get the results on monday.

I'm glad you did the scan/beta. It may very well be too soon to see a pregnancy. Thinking of you.HUGS.


----------



## Disneylovers

I hope it's just too early to see anything on a scan, did they scan internally? I know they saw zip on my abdo ultrasounds with DS, tech wouldn't even let me see the screen but switched to internal and there was at least the sack and yolk, then she finally let me see. Oh how I wish I could give you these hugs in person, it's absolutely terrifying to get so many positive tests then have bleeding when you're too early for them to do much. are they going to repeat betas when you go back?

Plus you haven't had any cramping? that's a good sign


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladies hopefully its just too soon.
Im having brown discharge with a little bit of tissue clots but dr even saw that and he didnt even sound worried at all he just said that hopefully its just too soon that we didnt see anything.

On monday they give me the results from today, and will also do bloodwork that day also and then friday another follow up with results from monday and a sono. Hopefully my discharge clears up soon.


----------



## Disneylovers

I hope baby sticks in there Jalanis

OMFG summer needs to go away!! it's only just 12pm and it's 85F, yesterday was 90F. but it's cold in the mornings. I took DS over to the dollar store to get more glowsticks because he's obsessed with them haha, melted on the walk up the hill back to our apartment (it's all built on sand dunes where we are so lots of small steep hills). Even with feeling almost out this cycle, it's hard walking past the pregnancy tests without wanting to grab a few ha! I swear they were more accurate than some I've tried in the past!

But yeah hills and heat not a good mix, especially with the tiny junky umbrella stroller to push DS in, the wheels are the worst but the travel system stroller is in the car at work with DH. and FF calculations are still bugging me, I am either going to get a new bbt thermometer or ditch temping all together, mine takes too long to read a temp. DS's infant digi is so much faster and accurate than my bbt one, just drives me nuts when you have to jump out of bed because he's crying in the night/morning and it can't give a recording quick enough.

I'm talking a mile a minute and need some water, DS needs lunch and we both need a nap!


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> I hope baby sticks in there Jalanis
> 
> OMFG summer needs to go away!! it's only just 12pm and it's 85F, yesterday was 90F. but it's cold in the mornings. I took DS over to the dollar store to get more glowsticks because he's obsessed with them haha, melted on the walk up the hill back to our apartment (it's all built on sand dunes where we are so lots of small steep hills). Even with feeling almost out this cycle, it's hard walking past the pregnancy tests without wanting to grab a few ha! I swear they were more accurate than some I've tried in the past!
> 
> But yeah hills and heat not a good mix, especially with the tiny junky umbrella stroller to push DS in, the wheels are the worst but the travel system stroller is in the car at work with DH. and FF calculations are still bugging me, I am either going to get a new bbt thermometer or ditch temping all together, mine takes too long to read a temp. DS's infant digi is so much faster and accurate than my bbt one, just drives me nuts when you have to jump out of bed because he's crying in the night/morning and it can't give a recording quick enough.
> 
> I'm talking a mile a minute and need some water, DS needs lunch and we both need a nap!

You walked by some perfectly good $store tests and you didn't get me any? :growlmad: LOL Our stores stopped caring them near my house. And the last time my husband asked me to check with a store clerk to find out, she blabbed it out over the loud speaker that I was looking for some ovulation tests and such..OMG..I think I fainted from utter humiliation as other customers stood there staring at me. My testing made all public. Never did that again.

Its been insanely hot here too. It was supposed to be hot today as well but it instead turned super windy and cold unless you were in a sun spot. I'm enjoying it and hoping it doesn't go away. Got my crochet needle out to make me a new beanie.

So, yes, water, food and nap you two!! We live on inclined streets too and the struggle is real!!


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i64.tinypic.com/2iiaedg.jpg

Just so you all can see how light my IC got and the right one was just right now..i just hope it isnt an ectopic.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale how's the not peeing on things going for you??!!

not so good for me. I have peed on 5 sticks today. my husband would think I had lost my mind he thinks I only did one. oh well. let the craziness continue...


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> I hope baby sticks in there Jalanis
> 
> OMFG summer needs to go away!! it's only just 12pm and it's 85F, yesterday was 90F. but it's cold in the mornings. I took DS over to the dollar store to get more glowsticks because he's obsessed with them haha, melted on the walk up the hill back to our apartment (it's all built on sand dunes where we are so lots of small steep hills). Even with feeling almost out this cycle, it's hard walking past the pregnancy tests without wanting to grab a few ha! I swear they were more accurate than some I've tried in the past!
> 
> But yeah hills and heat not a good mix, especially with the tiny junky umbrella stroller to push DS in, the wheels are the worst but the travel system stroller is in the car at work with DH. and FF calculations are still bugging me, I am either going to get a new bbt thermometer or ditch temping all together, mine takes too long to read a temp. DS's infant digi is so much faster and accurate than my bbt one, just drives me nuts when you have to jump out of bed because he's crying in the night/morning and it can't give a recording quick enough.
> 
> I'm talking a mile a minute and need some water, DS needs lunch and we both need a nap!
> 
> You walked by some perfectly good $store tests and you didn't get me any? :growlmad: LOL Our stores stopped caring them near my house. And the last time my husband asked me to check with a store clerk to find out, she blabbed it out over the loud speaker that I was looking for some ovulation tests and such..OMG..I think I fainted from utter humiliation as other customers stood there staring at me. My testing made all public. Never did that again.
> 
> Its been insanely hot here too. It was supposed to be hot today as well but it instead turned super windy and cold unless you were in a sun spot. I'm enjoying it and hoping it doesn't go away. Got my crochet needle out to make me a new beanie.
> 
> So, yes, water, food and nap you two!! We live on inclined streets too and the struggle is real!!Click to expand...

There's a dollar tree an 8-10 minute walk down the street, rite aide is a 20 min walk in the other direction so I always get a few cheapies from there when AF is late... but that's been behaving so I haven't picked up any since my OPKs came with 20 hpt's

It was 61 when I woke up this morning, I was hoping that the weather guy was wrong with predictions... not so lucky LOL

Jalanis, hang in there I hope it's just those tests being lame!


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> https://i64.tinypic.com/2iiaedg.jpg
> 
> Just so you all can see how light my IC got and the right one was just right now..i just hope it isnt an ectopic.

Hmmm..did you experience the test going light then dark like this before?


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale how's the not peeing on things going for you??!!
> 
> not so good for me. I have peed on 5 sticks today. my husband would think I had lost my mind he thinks I only did one. oh well. let the craziness continue...

I had to stop myself with peeing on the cheapies. I don't believe them. I asked my husband if I could go buy some FRERs and his eyes bout popped out of his head. He gave me a sideways glance. The tww addict in me did not care. I bought a box of 3. If they are negative like the cheapies, then meh, I was wrong. But I don't feel wrong. If it wasn't for this cold, I would feel no symptoms at all. Not even the usually ones. :shrug:

I will take my bbt in the morning to see if it is still above coverline then promptly pee on a stick regardless of what it says :haha:

Praying we can turn our Ns into Ps


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- ive never experienced this before, the Ics have progression but then i did 3 tests yesterday including todays FMU and those were super faint like the pic here and then todays afternoon is darkened again...what can it possibly be? Im scared the beta will fluctuate todays FMU test which is the one on the left and now im thinking my beta could be higher than the A.M not sure...after that i will follow up on monday for another test.


Thats what ill probably do too! I know wondfos are good just not these i have i finally finished the batch and not going to buy anymore well at least i think im not :haha:

Symptom i still have are sore nipps though.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey y'all. Little update on me. Have been feeling heavy and full down in abdomen. I will have my first appt on Nov 14th


----------



## Jalanis22

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey y'all. Little update on me. Have been feeling heavy and full down in abdomen. I will have my first appt on Nov 14th

Hopefully nothing bad! My brown discharge i had is starting to come off hopefully and when i check down there i have very little stringy brown discharge...i havent had any bright red...except for like 2 wipes in the a.m they were just brown red not bright. Hopefully its just something throwing out my old blood. Anxious for mondays results.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis, it sounds so like the bleeding I had with DS, I hope that your results on Monday are good! 

Good luck for your appointment bbygurl! It'll be here before you know it!


----------



## Lyo28

10dpo bfn blah. I feel out at this point. no symptoms. not bothering taking my temp for few days now as a break. already thinking of next cycle now. 

here watching mickey mouse with the 3 climbing all over me. trying to sleep while a 2 yr old is sitting on my head not easy!! 

FTale good luck with frer this morning. feeling positive for you! 

Jalanis hope you are doing OK x 

bbygurl not long to your appointment now. exciting.


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> 10dpo bfn blah. I feel out at this point. no symptoms. not bothering taking my temp for few days now as a break. already thinking of next cycle now.
> 
> here watching mickey mouse with the 3 climbing all over me. trying to sleep while a 2 yr old is sitting on my head not easy!!
> 
> FTale good luck with frer this morning. feeling positive for you!
> 
> Jalanis hope you are doing OK x
> 
> bbygurl not long to your appointment now. exciting.

Jalanis: I never did wondfo before. I've heard they are pretty decent. Looking forward to getting your results back on Monday to give you peace of mind. This can't be easy. FX for you.

Disney: OUCH...so cold here it hurts. 47 right now.

Lyo: I'm sorry you got the ugly bfn. Same here. :coffee: I'm not saying I'm going to break my thermometer in half but I am going to put it in a resting place. I can't do another bfn on an FRER....just so final looking. And I'm ready for my break.

bbgurl: Sounds like you are doing good. :happydance: Sending prayers for an awesome appointment. Till then, take it easy at work.


I didn't even cry this time. My temp dove and I went wee wee wee on a stick like a big dork. And got the :nope:

I am very sad but so use to this disappoint. I am going to channel it into positive reorganizing of junky places in my house. Cause I ain't going outside.....:haha:

Next Friday I get my lab results back and do my yearly physical. I will get answers on my progesterone level this cycle as well as possible thyroid issues.

Was just thinking about how I didn't cramp at all this cycle. I just had what I call gas pain pressure on my uterus. Relieved by tooting of course. :blush:

Wellllll, that's all she wrote for me today. I have no idea when AF is getting here but I'll let y'all know when she does. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Last night discharge had stopped but woke up dark brown with a hint of red on it. I really want to know why am i bleeding if i dont have anything on my uterus..this is confusing.

Either its ectopic or this pregnancy is done already. Now its more red than brown :cry:

It keeps changing so im really confused ive never had this happen..with my MMC i had a d&c done but there was a baby there and this time around there isnt. I did another IC and it looks like yesterdays positive. I hate this limbo.


----------



## Coco Tutu

Jalanis22 said:


> Last night discharge had stopped but woke up dark brown with a hint of red on it. I really want to know why am i bleeding if i dont have anything on my uterus..this is confusing.
> 
> Either its ectopic or this pregnancy is done already. Now its more red than brown :cry:
> 
> It keeps changing so im really confused ive never had this happen..with my MMC i had a d&c done but there was a baby there and this time around there isnt. I did another IC and it looks like yesterdays positive. I hate this limbo.

Oh Jalanis this sounds so hard, not knowing what's going on :( I can't really help, just sending you a big hug and hoping you get some proper answers soon. 

I have to say however that just because the ultrasound can't detect it, it doesn't mean there isn't a baby there. Maybe it was too early as they said. Sending you positive energy but I do understand it's hard to feel optimistic at this point. :hugs:


----------



## Coco Tutu

Lyo28 said:


> 10dpo bfn blah. I feel out at this point. no symptoms. not bothering taking my temp for few days now as a break. already thinking of next cycle now.
> 
> here watching mickey mouse with the 3 climbing all over me. trying to sleep while a 2 yr old is sitting on my head not easy!!
> 
> FTale good luck with frer this morning. feeling positive for you!
> 
> Jalanis hope you are doing OK x
> 
> bbygurl not long to your appointment now. exciting.

Lyo don't let the lack of symptoms discourage you! I had zero, really zero symptoms till my BFP and then it was just one day of nausea and then nothing till the middle of the 5th week that exhaustion hit. Fingers crossed you get that BFP this month already!


----------



## Coco Tutu

FTale said:


> Coco: :) Amen for a heartbeat. I was just thinking about how after two lines on a test, comes the waiting for a heartbeat, then after that delivering a healthy baby. Its a long trying road filled with so much unknown just hopes for the very best. I am very happy for your family. Will keep you in my prayers.
> 
> Lyo: I'm crying tired of ttc. I use to look at my husband and think man I want to jump his bones. Now, I look at him and think, ' better keep my hands to myself, I'll need quality sperm in two days..' That is not healthy thinking at all. I am so happy he is still laughing at me and my crazy ttc antics. What I really want is a sense of normalcy. As of right now I am preparing myself for a new cycle. And I'm trying to not focus on the down side of not getting pregnant but the upside of enjoying the rest of this month. I just looked at my calendar and realized 10dpo actually translates to OCTOBER 22 2016... I did not realize we were that far into October. I just saw dpos :dohh: Thank you for cluing me in on that you in Ireland...that is so cool!! :happydance:
> 
> Jalanis: :cry:Holding you right now in my prayers. I'm praying for a miracle. Praying for God to make clear to you what and why things are taking place as they are. Praying that you do not feel abandoned or forsaken as you are surrounded on earth and in heaven with compassion and sympathy unending. :cry::hugs::cry:

Thank you so much for your prayers and positive words FTale! Know that you and all the other ladies on this thread are daily on my thoughts as well, whether it is about getting a BFP or some answers. It's hard to catch up some days due to the time zone difference, but I read every single one of your posts. :friends:


----------



## flyingduster

Hey guys, I haven't been on in a while, just ticking along really, life being life. I see there is a new title, I love it FTale! Thankfully my subscription to the thread kept me here so I didn't have to find it anyway. But thanks for the PM!!

I'll see about catching up sometime, but for now I'm just doing a drive by quick stop. Lol. My chart should show I'm having lovely stable temps right now, and bang on the day FF predicted to be the beginning of my fertile days, I've had masses of EWCM (like, seriously, masses!!! I can wipe like nearly a teaspoon of it!! Wow) so it's pretty awesome my body is really obvious about its signs now. But we are still having trouble bd. We have tried lots of things and hubby keeps feeling "closer" but he just can't finish in me. It's starting to affect MY libedo too, cos my main turn on is his arousal, so his inability to climax means I'm not feeling like there is much point and I'm struggling too. So we are going to go back to the doctor and see about changing his medication again. He didn't have the problem nearly so bad before the medication change and we've given it a good try, but it's just not working. So right now it is highly unlikely we will catch this egg this month either. Sigh. So I'll tick along, we will give it another go over the next couple of days until I've ovulated anyway, cos you never know?? But I'm not holding out much hope right now. Maybe next month!!!

As a result of all this I've not been overly obsessed with TTC like I had been, cos it feels like there's not much point, and hence I haven't been so active on here. But it'll come back I'm sure. When it's time, we will have another baby.


----------



## Lyo28

Coco Tutu said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo bfn blah. I feel out at this point. no symptoms. not bothering taking my temp for few days now as a break. already thinking of next cycle now.
> 
> here watching mickey mouse with the 3 climbing all over me. trying to sleep while a 2 yr old is sitting on my head not easy!!
> 
> FTale good luck with frer this morning. feeling positive for you!
> 
> Jalanis hope you are doing OK x
> 
> bbygurl not long to your appointment now. exciting.
> 
> Lyo don't let the lack of symptoms discourage you! I had zero, really zero symptoms till my BFP and then it was just one day of nausea and then nothing till the middle of the 5th week that exhaustion hit. Fingers crossed you get that BFP this month already!Click to expand...

thanks coco x 

I have no tests left this morning but I do think I would have gotten a positive last night if I was and it was a stark white bfn I'm 11dpo now. I've always had a positive before now.


----------



## Aphy

Hi ladies,posting so I can follow. Cd11/12 today so O is just around the corner.

GL to everyone!


----------



## FTale

Aphy said:


> Hi ladies,posting so I can follow. Cd11/12 today so O is just around the corner.
> 
> GL to everyone!


:happydance:Welcome Aphy:happydance:

FX for you!!


----------



## FTale

Coco: Yw my friend. :hugs:

Flyingduster: I know what you mean as we are in a similar place. He doesn't have a problem finishing all the time but has a huge problem even wanting to - just how he is. He is still sexy as all hell but has a super low libido. He is A-Sexual. I knew that when we started dating and on into the marriage. So, us getting pregnant is going to require alot of ingenuity and I'm not quite ready to have him checked out by doctors until we know all my gadgets are working. I have a physical and lab results this Friday to start me off. It IS going to happen for both of us. And them babies are going to be spoiled..lol 

Lyo: Yup. I feel the same. I have tests but not using anymore. If I was going to be positive it would have been yesterday or this morning. I got a bfn on a cheapie and frer early this morning. And my body is cluing me in on an impending cycle starting. My bbs have been hurting in spots like some one was squeezing them. Its just the hormones changing places. I even saw pre AF cm last night. I really wanted to be with child this cycle. But if I think about it too much I'll fall into an unnecessary slump. Its not over just slowing down the pace and intensity. :thumbup:


AFM: I moved myself over into NTNP or yah, know on break. I will still be here every month tracking myself and the usual because there are baby's to be made!! HAHAHAH.....I just won't be doing any forced bd around a predestined OPK signaled start time...:rofl: It'll just be me feeling like I'm about to O and if he is up for doing the deed, cool if not :shrug: So, it may be a few cycles before we catch our rainbow but hopefully we will get more awesome baby makers on here to join in the mayhem of sticks, cm and bding...lol

:dust:​:hugs:FX we all can be new mommas before we know it ladies!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Lmao, and after that post, hubby used some ingenuity and we bd! Fully, properly he climaxed in me! Ahhhhhh, bang on fertile time! I have a chance this month!? I'm a bit shocked, I was all mentally prepared to just flag it again. He had to *cough* essentially masterbate over me and times it to slip inside to finish.... Gawd, tmi a bit, but whatever. Lol. 
For hubby it is his anxiety and adhd that affect him. He has the libedo and the stamina, he can keep going for ages! lol. But his brain will fixate on a noise, or he gets a song stuck in his head that his brain fixated on, or he worries DS will come in, or he worries if I'm ok, or whatever. His brain doesn't shut off or focus on the task at hand, it focuses on the wrong things that then trigger his anxiety somewhat. He then can't get fully immersed enough to climax. When he first changed to these pills, he couldn't even finish himself, he tried and tried for ages, every day, and couldn't finish with my help or by himself. He has managed to overcome that and can now finish himself fine again cos he can focus more, but he's still struggled to finish in me. So last night was some sorta cross in between. Lmao. Whatever, it worked! Now who knows if it'll catch anything, but whatever. We do have an apparent plan B, so I'm happy we may actually be in with a chance.

Unfortunately I've had CRAP sleep the past two nights so my temps have been a bit wonky. They look ok on the chart cos I've taken the average of two different times (both yesterday and today) to record and just noted the extremes I got. Lol. Yesterday's early temp was low, then later was high. Today's was high and then higher! Ugh. Maybe I Od early or maybe it's the crap sleep. I'm not due to O till tomorrow.

I'm gonna try catch up on the thread later on, right now I'm having my morning coffee and gotta go feed the kids too.


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Lmao, and after that post, hubby used some ingenuity and we bd! Fully, properly he climaxed in me! Ahhhhhh, bang on fertile time! I have a chance this month!? I'm a bit shocked, I was all mentally prepared to just flag it again. He had to *cough* essentially masterbate over me and times it to slip inside to finish.... Gawd, tmi a bit, but whatever. Lol.
> For hubby it is his anxiety and adhd that affect him. He has the libedo and the stamina, he can keep going for ages! lol. But his brain will fixate on a noise, or he gets a song stuck in his head that his brain fixated on, or he worries DS will come in, or he worries if I'm ok, or whatever. His brain doesn't shut off or focus on the task at hand, it focuses on the wrong things that then trigger his anxiety somewhat. He then can't get fully immersed enough to climax. When he first changed to these pills, he couldn't even finish himself, he tried and tried for ages, every day, and couldn't finish with my help or by himself. He has managed to overcome that and can now finish himself fine again cos he can focus more, but he's still struggled to finish in me. So last night was some sorta cross in between. Lmao. Whatever, it worked! Now who knows if it'll catch anything, but whatever. We do have an apparent plan B, so I'm happy we may actually be in with a chance.
> 
> Unfortunately I've had CRAP sleep the past two nights so my temps have been a bit wonky. They look ok on the chart cos I've taken the average of two different times (both yesterday and today) to record and just noted the extremes I got. Lol. Yesterday's early temp was low, then later was high. Today's was high and then higher! Ugh. Maybe I Od early or maybe it's the crap sleep. I'm not due to O till tomorrow.
> 
> I'm gonna try catch up on the thread later on, right now I'm having my morning coffee and gotta go feed the kids too.

:rofl: Ingenuity is in the house!!!

I really think you both will get that egg going at all free willy. He has to feel comfortable or you will be stuck there forever :blush:

Your temps are probably just due to lack of sleep. I'd keep with bding as much as you can. I wouldn't even worry about the temps.


----------



## Jalanis22

Nervous and not excited for tomorrow cause i know im expecting the worse to come..yesterday i did a First Signal and it was dark not like control line but dark..today i did another one and its lighter than yesterday. Still bleeding all colors brown, light pink, red..i know its not my period cause my tests would of been negative by now if i didnt have any HCG in my system. What keeps throwing me off is why am i bleeding if my uterus was empty you know. Just want to get this over with and start all over again. :nope:


----------



## flyingduster

I'm not worried about my temps, but I will keep temping cos I want to be able to figure out O. I don't use OPKs or anything, and just go by symptoms. Temps hel me feel like I can spot it properly and not doubt myself later on in the TWW! 

Jalanis, I'm sorry to hear that, I haven't caught up so didn't know. Big hugs.


----------



## Disneylovers

Ok I'm home from my weekend with friends, tye dyed all of our shirts then went to her niece's birthday party as a tag along of DS and I (hubby went home, he was having anxiety), I didn't plan on staying the night so didn't temp this morning because I didn't bring my bbt thermometer with me. We rinsed all of the shirts this morning then it rained heavily.... we decided that we'd go to Disneyland on our way back to mine as our friend was driving DS and I home. We got soaked, we watched a show, had dinner and then my friends daughter wanted to meet Anna and Elsa so we did that. DS wanted to find "Marshmallow" from the movie and kept knocking on the fake glass windows haha. Got home just before 10 and finally remembered that I hadn't temp'd today lol

Jalanis, I hope you get some answers at your appointment!

FTale and flyingduster, I feel we have the most anxiety filled hubbies, like dude do the deed! Dh is always worried about the DS hearing/walking in but only during ttc so not sure what gives, he's putting too much pressure on himself over it which perpetuates performance anxiety, at this point I'm all "do whatever it takes to get pregnant deal with causes as we go"

Lyo, keeping my fingers crossed for you! Not out until af gets you! 

Other than that, my back hurts so much, DS was back to back when I delivered him so it's been niggling ever since and seeing as DS gets tired of walking a lot, carrying him is hurting my back but he's only like 23/24lbs! Nothing much compared to when I'd carry his cousins around. But it's more just today on intense pain, so heating pad on my back and watching my guilty pleasure of "90 day fiancé" and the follow up show, because I went through that process and the show just makes me laugh, so so not fully how it goes. 

And I'm trying not to symptom spot because I'm hedging bets on af coming to visit either on halloween or just after, oh how I wish it would go take a walk and get a bfp but I'm not confident at all.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale, I'm not going to be ntnp this month but I HAVE to take a bit of a step back from obsessing. I'm torn as whether to opk or not. I'd like not to but at the same time I want timing right. if I don't get pregnant in november the following months would leave am awkward due date that would clash with older 2 starting school so really hoping it works this month. I'm still thinking about what I'll do. I'm not going ton temp anyway. I'm not going to obsess in 2ww. I'm going to try and just get on with everyday life and let ttc be at back of my mind. That's the plan any how! 

flying duster delighted you are in with a good shot this month
one shot is all it takes!! 

I'm lucky that I usually dont have that problem with my husband but we both get a bit tired of all the dtd at ov time. 

Aphy welcome!!

Disney so hope it's your month. we need another round of bfps now. Sorry to hear you are having problems with your back x 

Jalanis. I'm thinking of you. I hate that you are going through all this uncertainty and waiting. it takes a toll.


----------



## FTale

Disney: Your chart looks lovely! How do you feel? And by all means symptom spot LOL :dust:

LYO: How long is your LP usually? I usually have a positive by 10dpo too and was trying to theorize that I implanted late but with the way my cycles have been going ...pffft. I'm still holding out hope for you to spring a surprise bfp on us. Why not? 

Jalanis: I know your appt is today. Keeping you my prayers. Hugs



I am on my cell so can't type much. But I got the phone call informing me my progesterone was only 4.5 late 6dpo. Low ladies. Went right along with my temps. I was so sad. Looks like I won't be ntnp. I have to get chummy with a new OB who will treat me like I need help now and not later. My old one was like 'you're old, so we will wait till December before we look into your situation'. Never mind all of my early losses in my 20s AND I'm old. Ugh. I need some thing to relax my nerves. 
Gonna grab my daughter when school let's out then pray she doesn't want to go to gymnastics so I can meditate a bit on how to proceed next.

Will let you all know what happens next.


----------



## Disneylovers

NTNP made me so stressed out, I hope it goes well for you ladies if this isn't your month for a BFP, the not knowing drove me insane probably added to delayed O when I had longer cycles. 
Ftale, your OB sounds like mine in the "oh well" tone, I swear no warmth, no eagerness to help, I am due my yearly trip to see her but I'd rather wait a few months till I have another reason to go, like a booking in appt. I hope you find a nice new one asap!

My temps looked good last cycle Ftale and nada, honestly I think we missed the egg again, having rumbly weird cramps, 6 or 7 dpo depends if I go by ff setting mine or go by opk's. oh well I'm ok with next month if this isn't our time, I just don't want to have to go buy more pads, tampons etc ha


----------



## Jalanis22

I went in but they didnt have the results since it takes 3 business days the weekend was closed so they should have them by tomorrow. A little bit of me still has a little hope. But i know more than likely nothing is there :cry: i was sobbing looking at the preggo ladies there at their appt and thinking why can i not be happy too like them :nope:


----------



## Disneylovers

Oh Jalanis, the extended time to wait for results is hard, huge hugs!


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i65.tinypic.com/24xnu36.jpg

First test was 2 days ago, middle test yesterday and today is the right one, i see it a little dark than yesterday what do you all think? Plus todays is more darker than in the pic.


----------



## FTale

Disney: I won't be NTNP because some thing is wrong with my ovulation/progesterone. I see a new doctor on 29th of November. I say as long as you see a clear temp shift on your chart you have a fighting chance. Don't worry about cramps so much. I know I had a ton with my DD and thought AF was coming for sure. My beta was 13.9 something on 11dpo and frer gave me a faint bfp 10dpo. My temp was dropping fast though. I think progesterone suppositories saved her.


The one thing that stood out for me this cycle was a cold from 2dpo till 10dpo exactly. I think my egg just didn't implant or just wasn't viable. I had the strongest suspicion I was pregnant but not a line in sight. The new OB I see at the end of November is as good as seeing an RE. 
:).

This cycle I'm going to focus on decluttering my house to lessen stress and eating less of foods that cause estrogen dominance. 


Jalanis: I'm terrible at waiting for results. But I think looking at those tests are going to stress you out. Just one more night till you can get some answers to help you know exactly what's going on. Hugs


----------



## Jalanis22

I actually bought these tests to test out my hormones to see when they are back down but since yesterdays was lighter i expected for it to be more lighter today and it wasnt to my surprise. Im still bleeding but no cramps at all.


----------



## Disneylovers

Ah I misread Ftale, I hope you can get the progesterone under control, have you brought up using progesterone shots/suppositories during tww with your OB? I know they're being a pain but it's worth asking


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Ah I misread Ftale, I hope you can get the progesterone under control, have you brought up using progesterone shots/suppositories during tww with your OB? I know they're being a pain but it's worth asking

You know from what I got it seemed they only wanted to hear from me again if pregnant. And at that point they'd send me in for blood tests...then they didn't want to see me again until 7wks to make sure the pregnancy is even viable. Girl, that's just how she said it too....even viable. Wish she had nuts I could kick.

When I was on the phone with the new Office I asked what to do if I got pregnant before my next appt. in November. The appt. clerk said they would see me right away, just like that. They can't proscribe me progesterone unless I see the doctor first. You know, I'll give the old office a call and see if I can get some progesterone. Even though she said she wouldn't consider looking into my situation until after December's cycle was over. Ugh. Where is the love ppl? 

I don't know. I've been looking up natural ways to lower estrogen and up progesterone. So, might just stay that route and see what happens.

How are you feeling today.


----------



## FTale

Lyo: How are you? Kids doing better? Did you buy more tests...:haha:?
My bbs keep waning on me like around O time. Just need to quit and give me my period already. Right ovary is nagging too. Its like zombie tww..lol..


----------



## FTale

Just had to add I'm 12dpo today and CD27!!! I just might make it to CD28. 
Assuming I am still able to make healthy eggs this is a good thing. A normal LP length. :happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

Thats awesome Ftale! How long are your cycles? Fx you got this!

I did a PM test and it seems a tad darker than the one i posted earlier! I just hope my hormones leveled out already..will be updating results tomorrow.


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale I'd be worried that lowering estrogen would delay or cause anovulatory cycles, no? I know too much vitC has shortened my lp before. Giving you progesterone to start after you ovulate sounds the most direct way of getting it under control and most only have to take that till 12 weeks pregnant. Tbh an ob that is being biased against your age is not appropriate, if you can't care for your patients wants and needs, they needed to pass hot care over to someone else and keep their opinion out of it (unless of course getting pregnant be a danger to your life etc). I'm sorry that they've been so crummy!

Good luck for tomorrow jalanis!


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Lyo: How are you? Kids doing better? Did you buy more tests...:haha:?
> My bbs keep waning on me like around O time. Just need to quit and give me my period already. Right ovary is nagging too. Its like zombie tww..lol..

I didnt buy more tests as my resting heartrate on my fit bit dropped yesterday which happens day or 2 before af so I just know it's on the way. also I am like a raging hormonal crazy person this morning so I'm pretty sure she will be here tonight or tomorrow. my luteal phase is I think 13/14 days.

oh and kids are back to normal thankfully.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Just had to add I'm 12dpo today and CD27!!! I just might make it to CD28.
> Assuming I am still able to make healthy eggs this is a good thing. A normal LP length. :happydance:

that's great FTale. Hopefully that will continue!


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Disney: I won't be NTNP because some thing is wrong with my ovulation/progesterone. I see a new doctor on 29th of November. I say as long as you see a clear temp shift on your chart you have a fighting chance. Don't worry about cramps so much. I know I had a ton with my DD and thought AF was coming for sure. My beta was 13.9 something on 11dpo and frer gave me a faint bfp 10dpo. My temp was dropping fast though. I think progesterone suppositories saved her.
> 
> 
> The one thing that stood out for me this cycle was a cold from 2dpo till 10dpo exactly. I think my egg just didn't implant or just wasn't viable. I had the strongest suspicion I was pregnant but not a line in sight. The new OB I see at the end of November is as good as seeing an RE.
> :).
> 
> This cycle I'm going to focus on decluttering my house to lessen stress and eating less of foods that cause estrogen dominance.
> 
> 
> Jalanis: I'm terrible at waiting for results. But I think looking at those tests are going to stress you out. Just one more night till you can get some answers to help you know exactly what's going on. Hugs

sorry missed this. so what's happening exactly now. they won't give you progesterone until you are pregnant? what harm would it do to give it to you for 2ww. seems very unfair.


----------



## Disneylovers

Is your ob going by the 6 month mark of ttc before helping you FTale? That's dumb if so, because they already see that it could be from low progesterone and that's not too hard to fix, I hope that buck their ideas up and help you!


----------



## FTale

Lyo: Old OB wants to wait before doing anything. My primary doc ran progesterone test for me as proof something is not working. 

Disney: I didn't mean completely suppress my estrogen, just even out the levels by having a diet more geared towards not over feeding my estrogen. But in all I'm sure I'll need some assistance so my part in it all will be mostly diet and exercise. :) Any cross hairs? On my cell n totally forgot to peak.

Flying duster: Did you you get cross hairs yet too?

Jalanis: Good luck on you appt. today.


----------



## Lyo28

well update for me. af is arriving. cramps and spotting.should be here tonight. also husband has to go to Germany with work for 1 to 2 weeks from today. so hopefully he will be back in time for O. it was day 15 last cycle so it should be OK but if it's two weeks cutting it very close.


----------



## Jalanis22

I called office and still no results :nope: the nurse is not even sure why my lab work wont pull up on computer. Either she hasnt received them, or they will be receving them together fridays and yesterdays to give me the results this friday..still bleeding but not like AF it does have tissue and im having more of a brown color again. Hate this wait time.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> I called office and still no results :nope: the nurse is not even sure why my lab work wont pull up on computer. Either she hasnt received them, or they will be receving them together fridays and yesterdays to give me the results this friday..still bleeding but not like AF it does have tissue and im having more of a brown color again. Hate this wait time.

That's unnerving to be strung along for results. I know during all of my pregnancies that I lost the bleeding went on for a long time but not heavy in one and eventually I had to get a methtrexate shot to stop my betas from rising and get a full period. In another I had no bleeding they just couldn't find the baby early on but I didn't get a dc until 13wks because I was still holding out hope that it was just a slow grower. It was devasting but after holding my sleeping first born in my hands after doing all I could to take care of her ...you'd think I'd be prepared for a mc.....nope. Loss is hard.

I don't know how long you can bleed and still have a viable pregnancy. Maybe there is another thread on it here of women with success stories to give you comfort. I feel bad because I feel like I am just watching you go through this without much true help to offer. Other than saying I've been there.

I know I had to get outside group therapy afterwards. It was always so hard to talk about. It took me 5 years to truly be able to let go.

Sorry, didn't mean to tell my sob story again but you have to know, you are not alone. And with every morsel in my body I'm hoping you are not going through a mc. 

I also hope seeing us all continue to speak of BDin, tww symptom spotting, checking in with preggy friends and overall supporting each other in TTC in general is ok with you. As you can see, we are all still here offering you tons of support. :hugs:

I really hope that nurse calls you earlier than Friday with some direction so you can breathe again knowing some real answers finally.

Sending out all the stickyvibes I can muster for you. FX


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks soo much Ftale! :hugs: 
I know how a loss feels i also had a MMC and it feels terrible!!

I love the support we all have here! I love seeing convos about the tww, O day, testing days! 

Yea i doubt it she will call me, shes nice but can be mean too. I called when i was starting to bleed and she said "well if its a miscarriage theres nothing we can do to stop it" and i know that is true but i wanted to see proof i was miscarrying you know what i mean. She didnt want to see me but then she just said come in so i obviously did. All i can do is FX and hope for whatever the outcome is that i can know how to cope with it.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Thanks soo much Ftale! :hugs:
> I know how a loss feels i also had a MMC and it feels terrible!!
> 
> I love the support we all have here! I love seeing convos about the tww, O day, testing days!
> 
> Yea i doubt it she will call me, shes nice but can be mean too. I called when i was starting to bleed and she said "well if its a miscarriage theres nothing we can do to stop it" and i know that is true but i wanted to see proof i was miscarrying you know what i mean. She didnt want to see me but then she just said come in so i obviously did. All i can do is FX and hope for whatever the outcome is that i can know how to cope with it.

Exactly. Its the not knowing part that sends us into a tail spin. Hold on, :hugs: We are right with as they take their sweet time getting with results.


----------



## Lyo28

it's so hard Jalanis. waiting, hoping, wondering. my first pregnancy was a miscarriage. anembryonic pregnancy. I started bleeding at 5 weeks its started blood and light. scans just showed the sac I was scanned each week and because either sac grew each week I kept hoping maybe baby was slow to get going. at 8 weeks in was told it was definitely a miscarriage. I was asked did I want to let it happen on its own or get a d and c. I chose to let it happen and I had to wait another 2.5 weeks valentines day 2011 it happened I was 10.5 weeks. the whole period from 5 weeks to 10.5 weeks was torture. I think once it happened. even once I knew for sure it was going to happen I was able to grieve and move on at that point. when there is hope you are caught. 

I'm so sorry you have to wait. my hcg levels fluctuated up and down over all those weeks. if you get a good rise in your second results there is still a chance. I did have bleeding on my last pregnancy at 7 weeks for a week then again at 11 weeks. so healthy pregnancies can have bleeding too. 

we are all here for you whatever happens. you will have all of us thinking of you xx


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> I called office and still no results :nope: the nurse is not even sure why my lab work wont pull up on computer. Either she hasnt received them, or they will be receving them together fridays and yesterdays to give me the results this friday..still bleeding but not like AF it does have tissue and im having more of a brown color again. Hate this wait time.
> 
> That's unnerving to be strung along for results. I know during all of my pregnancies that I lost the bleeding went on for a long time but not heavy in one and eventually I had to get a methtrexate shot to stop my betas from rising and get a full period. In another I had no bleeding they just couldn't find the baby early on but I didn't get a dc until 13wks because I was still holding out hope that it was just a slow grower. It was devasting but after holding my sleeping first born in my hands after doing all I could to take care of her ...you'd think I'd be prepared for a mc.....nope. Loss is hard.
> 
> I don't know how long you can bleed and still have a viable pregnancy. Maybe there is another thread on it here of women with success stories to give you comfort. I feel bad because I feel like I am just watching you go through this without much true help to offer. Other than saying I've been there.
> 
> I know I had to get outside group therapy afterwards. It was always so hard to talk about. It took me 5 years to truly be able to let go.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to tell my sob story again but you have to know, you are not alone. And with every morsel in my body I'm hoping you are not going through a mc.
> 
> I also hope seeing us all continue to speak of BDin, tww symptom spotting, checking in with preggy friends and overall supporting each other in TTC in general is ok with you. As you can see, we are all still here offering you tons of support. :hugs:
> 
> I really hope that nurse calls you earlier than Friday with some direction so you can breathe again knowing some real answers finally.
> 
> Sending out all the stickyvibes I can muster for you. FXClick to expand...


you have been through so much FTale xxx 

I can't imagine such a late loss. I'm so sorry xx


----------



## FTale

Lyo: So have you :hugs: You get through it but never really over it though enough to try again. So happy they have sites like this for support. In the beginning of TTC I didn't know they existed and was on my own for quite sometime.

How are you doing? I'm still slowly gearing up for AF. I have this urge to clean so I know it will show up tomorrow ..lol. I just cleaned the yucky grill so we can grill out for dinner. It was naaaasty..:rofl: Didn't phase me a bit.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Lyo: So have you :hugs: You get through it but never really over it though enough to try again. So happy they have sites like this for support. In the beginning of TTC I didn't know they existed and was on my own for quite sometime.
> 
> How are you doing? I'm still slowly gearing up for AF. I have this urge to clean so I know it will show up tomorrow ..lol. I just cleaned the yucky grill so we can grill out for dinner. It was naaaasty..:rofl: Didn't phase me a bit.

yep it was only after the miscarriage I found this place and started using it for ttc after it then. it's great. 

I hate cleaning grills, ovens.. anything with grease. my oven hasn't been cleaned in quite a while!

I am not having a good day. full bloated pre af feeling, mood swings, no patience, feeling generally miserable and cramps started now. just want it to arrive so I can feel normal again!
oh and my husband is here packing for his work trip and tells me he has no choice but to do nights for a week again when he is back. and guess what week that is.. yep ovulation week. just to make things awkward!


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm so glad we have our little group :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I can't think of a better group of ladies to go through all of this with, we've each been through our own struggles (losses here too) and can help each other. 

We better get another round of Bfp's soon!


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Lyo: So have you :hugs: You get through it but never really over it though enough to try again. So happy they have sites like this for support. In the beginning of TTC I didn't know they existed and was on my own for quite sometime.
> 
> How are you doing? I'm still slowly gearing up for AF. I have this urge to clean so I know it will show up tomorrow ..lol. I just cleaned the yucky grill so we can grill out for dinner. It was naaaasty..:rofl: Didn't phase me a bit.
> 
> yep it was only after the miscarriage I found this place and started using it for ttc after it then. it's great.
> 
> I hate cleaning grills, ovens.. anything with grease. my oven hasn't been cleaned in quite a while!
> 
> I am not having a good day. full bloated pre af feeling, mood swings, no patience, feeling generally miserable and cramps started now. just want it to arrive so I can feel normal again!
> oh and my husband is here packing for his work trip and tells me he has no choice but to do nights for a week again when he is back. and guess what week that is.. yep ovulation week. just to make things awkward!Click to expand...

Well, darn, that's just dandy. As much as I want us to get blaring bfps at the same time, this is ridiculous ..lol

I really hope you all squeeze in some bd whenever you can. Heck, you might find it works better at a different time of day. There is no way I'd be getting any morning time loving because mine is a zombie in the morning :nope:

I'm guessing we will both be partying with AF before the weekend starts good. Well at least it will be mostly over by next weekend hopefully.

Meanwhile I drug my feet stocking up on pads....bleh


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> I'm so glad we have our little group :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I can't think of a better group of ladies to go through all of this with, we've each been through our ownstruggles (losses here too) and can help each other.
> 
> We better get another round of Bfp's soon!

YES!!! BFPs please!!! :happydance:

I can feel it. I wonder who it'll be.....hmmm

Hehehe


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Lyo: So have you :hugs: You get through it but never really over it though enough to try again. So happy they have sites like this for support. In the beginning of TTC I didn't know they existed and was on my own for quite sometime.
> 
> How are you doing? I'm still slowly gearing up for AF. I have this urge to clean so I know it will show up tomorrow ..lol. I just cleaned the yucky grill so we can grill out for dinner. It was naaaasty..:rofl: Didn't phase me a bit.
> 
> yep it was only after the miscarriage I found this place and started using it for ttc after it then. it's great.
> 
> I hate cleaning grills, ovens.. anything with grease. my oven hasn't been cleaned in quite a while!
> 
> I am not having a good day. full bloated pre af feeling, mood swings, no patience, feeling generally miserable and cramps started now. just want it to arrive so I can feel normal again!
> oh and my husband is here packing for his work trip and tells me he has no choice but to do nights for a week again when he is back. and guess what week that is.. yep ovulation week. just to make things awkward!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, darn, that's just dandy. As much as I want us to get blaring bfps at the same time, this is ridiculous ..lol
> 
> I really hope you all squeeze in some bd whenever you can. Heck, you might find it works better at a different time of day. There is no way I'd be getting any morning time loving because mine is a zombie in the morning :nope:
> 
> I'm guessing we will both be partying with AF before the weekend starts good. Well at least it will be mostly over by next weekend hopefully.
> 
> Meanwhile I drug my feet stocking up on pads....blehClick to expand...

we have made a pact no matter what we will get the bd in! he will be arriving home morning times after older 2 at preschool so we would have to keep 2 yr old entertained. tablet TV whatever. great parenting here but it will only take 10 minutes &#128512; . 

no af here yet but I had a couple spots earlier and still bloated horribleness. hope I wake up tomorrow with it. your luteal phase is definitely getting longer so ftale yeah? that's good.


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Lyo: So have you :hugs: You get through it but never really over it though enough to try again. So happy they have sites like this for support. In the beginning of TTC I didn't know they existed and was on my own for quite sometime.
> 
> How are you doing? I'm still slowly gearing up for AF. I have this urge to clean so I know it will show up tomorrow ..lol. I just cleaned the yucky grill so we can grill out for dinner. It was naaaasty..:rofl: Didn't phase me a bit.
> 
> yep it was only after the miscarriage I found this place and started using it for ttc after it then. it's great.
> 
> I hate cleaning grills, ovens.. anything with grease. my oven hasn't been cleaned in quite a while!
> 
> I am not having a good day. full bloated pre af feeling, mood swings, no patience, feeling generally miserable and cramps started now. just want it to arrive so I can feel normal again!
> oh and my husband is here packing for his work trip and tells me he has no choice but to do nights for a week again when he is back. and guess what week that is.. yep ovulation week. just to make things awkward!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, darn, that's just dandy. As much as I want us to get blaring bfps at the same time, this is ridiculous ..lol
> 
> I really hope you all squeeze in some bd whenever you can. Heck, you might find it works better at a different time of day. There is no way I'd be getting any morning time loving because mine is a zombie in the morning :nope:
> 
> I'm guessing we will both be partying with AF before the weekend starts good. Well at least it will be mostly over by next weekend hopefully.
> 
> Meanwhile I drug my feet stocking up on pads....blehClick to expand...
> 
> we have made a pact no matter what we will get the bd in! he will be arriving home morning times after older 2 at preschool so we would have to keep 2 yr old entertained. tablet TV whatever. great parenting here but it will only take 10 minutes &#128512; .
> 
> no af here yet but I had a couple spots earlier and still bloated horribleness. hope I wake up tomorrow with it. your luteal phase is definitely getting longer so ftale yeah? that's good.Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Get that time !!! I'm so happy you too made a plan. He's awesome for understanding too. And no judgements here, I'm sure your two year old will love whatever you busy them with. I know I have to trick mine with candy and an Ipad when i had to do a day time IVI. I told her to stay on the couch...pfft..she did but I didn't think she would...lol Apparently she was bored with me anyway. :haha:


Meanwhile, I'm like not evening spotting. I hate wearing pads if nothing is going on but I don't want any surprises either. I feel like a dam about to release some serious 'water'. UGH.

Ok, will check back in tomorrow. :coffee:


----------



## FTale

OMG is TUESDAY I'm on CD 28 I'm such a dork!!! YAY!!!!! I was like still thinking I was on CD27.

I am SO happy!!!!


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> OMG is TUESDAY I'm on CD 28 I'm such a dork!!! YAY!!!!! I was like still thinking I was on CD27.
> 
> I am SO happy!!!!

Your LP is lengthening then woohoo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

Oh jalanis, I've just caught up a bit, I'm sorry you are bleeding so much with no answers, and the test not being significant.... Ugh!!! I feel for you, and send every nice thought I can. Xxx

FTale, yay for a longer LP!!! Is there any chance you're preg??? I haven't caught up fully but I see you're having some progesterone issues? I love my cup for pre-AF, cos it can be worn fine when there is nothing happening, and it'll catch it when it does happen but ya can't feel it otherwise!!! Haha. I hate pads. Xx anyway! 

Now I can't remember what else was happening, and I've lost track as to where everyone is at!!!

AFM, you remember I was saying I had some crappy sleep and then what I thought were resulting wonky temps. So I took a second temp later after more sleep, and then averaged the two and put that in to FF. But then last night I was thinking, I had lost all EWCM, my cervix wasn't as open, and that if I took those first temps and put them in, it looked an awful lot like an O dip and then a temp jump..... So I changed them to the original temps, and this morning I put in today's and yep, FF gives me crosshairs on Sunday! The day we managed to bd!! Sheesh that was close, but totally within the realms of possibility, so here we go in to crazy symptom spotting TWW! Hahaha.

So, I'm 3DPO, I had lots of cramps last night, I thought it might have been O!?? But then there were really central cramps and sudden sharp pain in my cervix briefly.... Weeeeiiird. It's too early for implantation, so I dunno, maybe it was O?? Ugh


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i66.tinypic.com/2hf2h3r.jpg

I know i shouldnt be testing :nope: tests yesterday and today have been only a tiny weeny darker and dry lighter. Im not getting my hopes up though im ready for friday to come and bring whatever outcome i will have.


----------



## TaylorK

Hey ladies .. shit I've been missing n missed alott!!! Hope everyone is fine n the beans are sticky..Muah!


----------



## Lyo28

Jalanis the tests could drive you crazy. but I know how hard it is not to. not long left to go now to get the answers xx 

flying duster best of luck this month. glad you got bd in. 

FTale no af here either. but very full feeling. just wishing for it to arrive now. has your af got you yet?


----------



## Lyo28

well cd1. af arrived just now after I bought a double pack of frer! luckily just before I used one so I have 2 for this cycle now which is good. not using them until 10dpo though!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thats good Lyo28! At least you know where your body is at again. Fx you got this cycle :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: HAHAH...No way!! Its a good thing you guys went for it then!! And your cm/cervix sound like they have gone back to infertile. FX!!!! Oh, and I'm not pregnant and mist likely didn't ovulate in this cycle.

Lyo: I still have old cheapies from earlier but only one now..hehehe. Hopefully I join you today in starting. Last night was the pits with feeling full, and like I needed a good detox. I also feel like I need to 'go' but just can't, that's a big sign I'll be starting soon.

Jalanis: You should get a call from nurse today. Has been plenty of time already. Sending you comforting hugs of strength.

Disney: Whatcha doin,? :D. Symptom spotting??? :blush: FX for you!!!!


Taylor: Thank you for poking your head in. Hope all is well.


----------



## Disneylovers

Other than the usual tender bb's no symptoms... I'm not even stupidly tired in the mornings like usual (putting that down to colder weather though as summer weather always makes me sleepy). trying not to symptom spot haha


----------



## Jalanis22

I got my results and they are 29.5. She said its low that i cannot compare to the other beta since it was done in a different place. So she said the beta done on monday should have doubled by then which i see the result on friday.i feel sad cause i knew it from the start but i feel better knowing its not ectopic..final results will be given friday :cry:


----------



## Disneylovers

Oh Jalanis :hugs::hugs::hugs: I was so hoping they'd be high numbers. We're here for you :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Thaanks Disneylovers :cry: final result will be given friday. I wonder what might of caused the bleeding since i the 1st sono i didnt even have anything to start with. Can friday come any sooner to get this over with already :nope:


----------



## Disneylovers

Did they do another ultrasound? I was so hoping yours would trun out like mine did with DS and he was just well hidden on the first scan (they only saw the sac and yolk then). The good thing is how fertile you are after a mc if you're going straight back to TTC that is, I hope you get your rainbow baby regardless :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneyovers- I get a sono done this friday to check everything and then after sono thats when i talk to dr and he will obviously tell me what was wrong.

And thanks i think i will jump straight ahead to the TTC again. The thing is though idk how to do it cause i was approved for Medicaid where they pay everything and well idk if to not cancel and just let them know everything i went through or not. By this i have to submit proof of emplyment etc etc all over again if i do cancel, but if i dont cancel im not sure what they will tell me. Im not going to wait for AF im going to start Bding right away.


----------



## FTale

Disney: The cold makes me sleepy and keeps you awake...:haha: I am more tired at bedtime though. I'll take tender bbs. Is this normal for you? I hear women say tender but does that mean shower pain or just the occasional ache?

Jalanis: :hugs: I'm sorry the numbers didn't double as we hoped. I'm surprised another scan wasn't done due to the low beta. I don't really think it should matter where you got it done at. I'm really sorry you are going through this and really hope when you have strength to try again its a much different story.


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea the last Sono i will have it this friday with the second set of results of betas will be there too. Its a sad situation but im happy that ectopic is out of my mind for now as thats what i was mostly scared of. Right time will come around eventually.


----------



## FTale

I was talking to some other friends of mine on a different board about Soy Isoflavones. Its what some women use for menopause or to help wit ovulation. 

I'm going to give it a try on days 3 - 7 . FX it helps. Also, I will be charting my temps once I start talking the supplements. A girl can try.:shrug:

Right now I keep feeling my right ovary tug then my left one tug. 

15dpo tomorrow so I will hands down start AF. At least that's how its been if I ovulate on CD11 or 12, I get a 14 day lp, any later and it usually reduces my lp so this is a big change.


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Disney: The cold makes me sleepy and keeps you awake...:haha: I am more tired at bedtime though. I'll take tender bbs. Is this normal for you? I hear women say tender but does that mean shower pain or just the occasional ache?
> 
> Jalanis: :hugs: I'm sorry the numbers didn't double as we hoped. I'm surprised another scan wasn't done due to the low beta. I don't really think it should matter where you got it done at. I'm really sorry you are going through this and really hope when you have strength to try again its a much different story.

It's like deep tissue tenderness so I don't know, I get it a few days before AF but the rest of the time it's ok unless DS jabs me with his elbows. I had it from O to AF last cycle, it's making me wonder about the last cycle, I was more confident than I am this cycle. I think the nausea last cycle was from the start of that nasty head cold too. but hey I have more hope for next cycle. 

I'm still hating on FF putting my crosshairs on CD17 the same day I got my positive opk, I'm pretty sure my temp rise was from not enough sleep (DS was having a bad night that night with nightmares), I had O pains the next day so it seems more likely to O on CD 18... but I don't want to discard the temp just in case. Next cycle DS has playdates with our neighbors girls that friday/saturday when I should O so, hopefully that gets rid of some anxiety for DH

Jalanis, I wouldn't cancel it, seeing as you're still trying, the lapse between this pregnancy and the next could be a tiny window hopefully, by the time it's processed to cancel, you could be pregnant again already and like you said have to go through proving everything to them again.


----------



## Jalanis22

Yes i think i will do that. If i see its taking me a little longer to conceive then i will cancel..but not withint this first trying month.

Im so confused..todays 3mu was barely there squinter and i just did another one right now and its there. Not as dark as yesterday but its a clear line..why is this happenin to me! :wacko:


----------



## TaylorK

Jalanis22 said:


> Yes i think i will do that. If i see its taking me a little longer to conceive then i will cancel..but not withint this first trying month.
> 
> Im so confused..todays 3mu was barely there squinter and i just did another one right now and its there. Not as dark as yesterday but its a clear line..why is this happenin to me! :wacko:

Very sorry to hear about this hun. Hope u will be fine


----------



## flyingduster

Oh jalanis, big hugs. I'm so sorry you're being left a bit in the lurch, not really being able to move onwards yet. Xxx.
Sorry I'm not help win the Medicaid, I have zero idea what that is!!?? Is it a pregnancy only thing?? 

Disney, that's a pretty significant temp rise, like way above most of your pre O temps so I don't know that less sleep would make it jump that significantly?? If you Od on cd18 it should have dropped it, and even if less sleep makes your temps rise the influence of O should have kept it lower than that big jump?? Hmm. Though in the end, one day out won't matter really will it!? When will you test??

FTale, that sounds like a positive plan, good luck! And good luck AF hitting in tomorrow. But if you didn't O, might it be affected by that???

AFM, ignoring stupid non-symptoms as best I can. Lmao!! Although, my temps were weird this morning! Now, first I'll point out I bed share and breastfeed all night, so I have disrupted sleep. I don't set an alarm for temping, cos I SO dont need yet another reason to wake! I usually temp around 5-ish cos it seems we sleep decently from around midnight till then and we wake for a feed. As a result of my unscientific temping, my temps do fluctuate somewhat! But I still get a shift, so whatever.

However, last night I had broken sleep till 2am ish, then temped at I think 4:30 ish. I didn't read the temp till I woke again at 6:30, and it was SUPER low, like below almost every pre-o temp and waaay below coverline. I thought that was weird and temped again right then, which is the temp I then recorded (same as two days ago and well above my coverline). I'm just not sure what was up with that crazy low temp?? I might have been mouth breathing, but i often do and it doesn't affect it that much. I always sorta warm up my mouth a bit if I feel I've been mouth breathing, and move the thermometer about a bit under my tongue to get a semi average reading from under there, and I've never had a big drop like that? And then a couple of hours later such a high one, so a big difference! 

Meh, whatever. I recorded the second one, but put it in the notes what the first one was, and we will see what tomorrow brings. I did have quite a lot of yellow snotty cm this afternoon, but i got that in the last two TWW too.


----------



## Jalanis22

I know its just aa limbo! Medicaid is insurance that the goverment helps you. Its based off income limit requirements that i meet them so they are able to help me with free dr visits etc etc but only during pregnancy.

I also had some yellow CM snot before this bfp. Hopefully some good signs for you. Then the following symtpom was just sore nipps and fuller breasts which right now that symtpom vanished on me already..i feel them full.but not tender they are being their woobly selves :haha:


----------



## flyingduster

Ah, I figured it was insurance. All maternity care is free here automatically so I have no idea how insurances and stuff works for that!!! Lol. Yeah, I'd say leave it and see what happens yet, give it another month at least. :)

The yellow snotty cm I had my last two cycles too though so it's definitely not a sign of anything except progesterone of TWW! Lol. I do recall it when in early pregnancy with both pregnancies, but it's still just a progesterone thing which is obviously also a pre-AF thing too!! Lol. I'm only 4dpo now and I don't intend to test early so we will see. :)


----------



## Disneylovers

Flying duster, whenever I have crappy sleep it jumps it seems. It did a week before O (a day or so after my fever from the yucky bug was gone). Heh who knows, maybe it's from temping earlier than usual (normally around 7.30 am) that one was 6 something am. or that we had a mini heat wave? Oh well, I'm prepared to roll onto the next cycle. 

I'll test on Saturday or Sunday at like 3am 11/12dpo... mainly because I have a hedging bet on being out and if I am out, I can take Ibuprofen after the 5K charity walk. Hopefully my stupid feet behave and I don't get too much pain or swelling this time (I get swelling around the pins that are in my feet, yay for that LOL)

Ok I'm off to tackle DS back to his own bed, he had a little nightmare and is in with DH at the moment... I wake up a hot mess if he sleeps next to me, how do 2.5yr olds become like hot water bottles at night?


----------



## Jalanis22

What my real question is if my levels were 292 and went down to 29.5 in 3 days, wouldnt my tests be negative by now in 6 days that have passed? Well thats just a question i have been really thinking about.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> What my real question is if my levels were 292 and went down to 29.5 in 3 days, wouldnt my tests be negative by now in 6 days that have passed? Well thats just a question i have been really thinking about.

It can take anything from a few days when you're early on to a few weeks to have negative tests again, how are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: I was reading how you were adjusting your temps. Its how I do it too. My bbt doesnt always save so some times all I have is the second temp. I think as long as you get to sleep from midnight till about 5? Is good. I cannot cosleep though.lol..mine was way too figity.

Disney: HOT HOT HOT...that too. My goodness the few times I tried that she was always taking the covers off because she was hot but I was cold so I'm freezing but butt off. Yeah, nope, not for me after they are one at least. A quick day time nap till they fall asleep is ok early on though.

Jalanis: The body takes a while to release all of the hcg from your system. The good thing is that it is going down but a scan tomorrow will make sure there are not any retained tissues to cause you harm. Do you feel sick at all? I know a fever is the first sign that your body might not be totally cleaned. The tests will get lighter and from what I recall I ovulated after having a positive hpt just a week earlier. But your scan tomorrow will give you more insight so try no to let the tests drive you crazy in the meantime.

Lyo: How are you doing?

AfM: I 'm on CD1 and feeling much better than I did earlier. I had a massive headache. I finally got around to taking some magnesium, fish oil capsules, and a soy based prenatal vitamin. I feel worlds better. Not tired too. A total plus. I did go back to sleep around 830 until 11:40 though on and off as my daughter was home today. I had to make sure she still did learning and had breakfast snack and lunch time of course. So, a good mix of a morning. 

You know I feel sooo much better when not in the tww. I don't know what is going on during my lp but my body does not like whatever hormone is being kicked about in my body. I always feel like an old woman with rheumatoid arthritis. I'm going to keep with all of my supplements and see if they help me to feel better in the tww. Ok, off to start preparing dinner for later.


----------



## Jalanis22

I only cramped a little when discharge had started on friday but now im fine its like nothing. I feel confused :haha: ive never had this happen. With my mmc i understood because i had a baby in me which i had a d&c for but this one is confusing cause i had nothing when i started discharge so i really wanna know whats going on with my body.

I havent felt sick nor fever at all.


----------



## Lyo28

Jalanis I know what you mean. it's a horrible place to be stuck neither here nor there. 

FTale you had a nice luteal phase so. it's a good sign. 
I'm totally exhausted after a busy day. 9pm here and they are all in bed. it's so hard doing everything with no help from my husband. he's away now until Wednesday so not as long as we thought but still.. 

no news here cd2. the waiting game. cramps pretty bad today which is unusual for day 2. gonna get a hot water bottle now for the cramps and hit the bed. hope everyone is well I know I have missed some posts but I'll have to catch up in the morning.


----------



## flyingduster

Disney, good luck for testing, and for the 5k!

Jalanis, some tests are crazy sensitive and remember they said they couldn't take in to account the previous numbers cos they were done by somewhere else; that's cos there can well be variation!!! Which means their count is also variable, and it may not be that number but more likely that is the average number they got or something. So your tests could be picking up a higher amount too. Ugh, but yeah whatever it all is, it's horrible being in limbo. It will pass though. Xxx

FTale, yay for a lovely LP this time, and the supplements helping level you out. 

Good luck this cycle Lyo! 


I bed shared both my kids, and yeah I get beaten up a bit at times and blankets thrown off, but I'm still breastfeeding so I'd rather that than having to get up out of bed in the night!!! Hahaha. My oldest moved in to his own bed before his sister was born, but he still often ends up there in the early hours! Lol.

As for my temps, I had a nice expected temp again this morning so I actually decided I'd change yesterday's one to the first taken temp, which was very low but there wasn't much reason why. It was a wee bit early, but not massively. I did have a somewhat disturbed sleep earlier in the night before the solid few hours, but I've had far more disturbed sleeps before without it making my temp drop so much... So I decided I'd just input it as it was, and I notes what the second temp was the two hours later too so I can always change it again.

I'll admit though, really I'm just hopeful it was an early implantation.... Haha. We shall see! It's possible isn't it??? They say implantation doesn't happen till more like 6-12 DPO, but I've got a friend who got a BFP at 5dpo! And I've heard of others too... 6-12 is an average, and there is always ano olds outside that...!? Hahaha, I'm totally grasping at straws, but I'm also quite relaxed about it. I'm actually really interested in symptom spotting in a non obsessive way. Like, in a scientific detached interest way. I'm gonna find out one way or another soon enough, I might just wait it out before testing yet. Hah, lets see how long it lasts.


----------



## FTale

Lyo: I'm sorry you are having cramps. I hope the hot water bottle helped relieve them. I didn't cramp this time at all just slight constipated feeling. Though my back did ache tons the night before I started.
:happydance: Excited your hubby won't be gone as long as you has thought. It will take a bit of stress out of matters for you. I hope everyone stayed down for the night and you got some good sleep too. I was tired but my hubby some how managed to steal all the covers and toss the extra pillows on top of me.:shrug: We get a Cal King frame and bed in a couple of days so no more of this madness.

Disney: Thinking of you :) Our walks are getting closer. I hope you are get your bfp before hand. FX

Flyingduster: Awww....I can since your excitement. :) 6dpo is big dip day then 8dpo is suppose to be a rise that if sustained is an indication of pregnancy but not for everyone..lol..but OH I look for it every time. I hope this is your month!! FX

Jalanis: FX for your appt. to give you some peace of mind.:hugs:


I've got a physical to go to and a playdate to date to keep me busy today. I think I'll grab 15 minutes more of sleep before getting ready for the day. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Update: well apparently the nurse had given me the wrong results but they were still low anyways. From 292 they went to 99 and recently to 21.5 i had a beta done today to see how long it takes for my hormones to drop. Dr told me to wait 3 months before trying but i dont see a point on why wait if i had an early miscarriage where nothing was even there. I understand when its a D&C or something more complicated but to my opinion i think im good to go:shrug:

Im not too sad because nothing was really there, i think its harder when you see a baby there with no hb.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> What my real question is if my levels were 292 and went down to 29.5 in 3 days, wouldnt my tests be negative by now in 6 days that have passed? Well thats just a question i have been really thinking about.




Jalanis22 said:


> Update: well apparently the nurse had given me the wrong results but they were still low anyways. From 292 they went to 99 and recently to 21.5 i had a beta done today to see how long it takes for my hormones to drop. Dr told me to wait 3 months before trying but i dont see a point on why wait if i had an early miscarriage where nothing was even there. I understand when its a D&C or something more complicated but to my opinion i think im good to go:shrug:
> 
> Im not too sad because nothing was really there, i think its harder when you see a baby there with no hb.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope you don't have to wait that long before TTC, honestly I'd treat it like a CP and seeing as like you said, no D&C I don't think there's any harm to try as soon as you've stopped bleeding. Some Dr's like to err on the side of caution (like if your numbers were still really high it could take longer to come down). 

AFM we went to go take a family pic at Disneyland in front of the big pumpkin, DS was so excited to see it, we got him a stuffed animal, had lunch and were not enjoying the humidity so we saw our cousin who works there then came home, I'm guessing AF is a few days away as I'm stupidly hot during the day and have to pee a lot, kinda crampy so I won't be surprised if AF shows up during our 5K walk :dohh:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: That's good that is going down and I agree with Disney about not waiting so long to ttc again. Seems a rather long time

Disney: Don't give up!! I refuse to let you go into AF territory. Have you tested at all? Is your walk next Sunday? My AFSP walk is in Atlanta that day.:dust:

Lyo: You doing ok? I hope you have a restful weekend.


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks disneylovers! I think the Drs also do that "wait time" so they wont be confused with estimating a due date to know for sure was missed period. But im definitely not gonna wait to TTC i just hope he doesnt get mad if he sees me sooner :haha: ...

Everytime before AF i get super cranky and moody and everything bothers me i hate those days! And im kinda a heavy flow girl so i hate it! I was enjoying this month with a missed AF lol..hopefully you get a surprised bfp. Remember i thought i was totally out and to my surprise i wasnt.

Just not sure what to do with the insurance i dont want them to make a huge scene about it. I still cant cancel it till i go back to drs to see my lab results cause they sre are using my insurance til then. So not sure if to wait 1 month and then cancel or just call them.and tell them what happened and that i cant cancel yet due to blood work.

Green Handle ICs are out for me! Which ICs are good to buy besides Wondfo? 

Hope everyone has a good weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale, it's Sunday morning, have to be there at 5.15am :o we spent last weekend dyeing these, they needed to sit longer as a lot of the brightness washed out, but they still look fun. Wish me luck walking DS up at 4am!

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/Mobile%20Uploads/FB_IMG_1477288341473.jpg

I sneakily tested this morning bfp/indent, I could have sworn there was a line but it went to just a slight Grey line so I'm thinking it's another of the indented ones :/ I dint think you can see it very well here, stupid indents, it was gone once the test was dry

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/Mobile%20Uploads/PicsArt_10-28-09.25.40.jpg


----------



## FTale

Disney: Those are RAD!!! HAHA...You all did a bang up job. Geez, now i want one. Ours doesn't start till 2pm but registration starts at 1230. I'm trying to get a hold of my friend to see how we are all meeting up. I just realized that most of the people on our team are out of state. I am the only one here to do the local walk while they are doing the ones where they live. Its my first time walking for this cause.

I can see the indent on the test strip. And OH does it make me mad how color lingers in it till it drys. I'm so sorry. :hugs: What day did you get a bfp with Aiden? What sensitive are you tests?


----------



## Disneylovers

11dpo with Aiden, but I still think I'm a day later than ff says, so either 10dpo by them or 9dpo by symptoms, 11dpo was a squinter with him, clearer line at 13dpo which would be fine, I will just have to stick to Tylenol just in case, it just doesn't help with the swelling my feet get... I already took the ibuprofen tabs out of my purse I'm using that morning so I don't forget. I can't remember why it's not safe during pregnancy bit just in case I could be, I don't want that risk.


----------



## Jalanis22

I love the colors on tie dye shirts! Im actually more into those colors than the bright ones. 

I can also see the indent...but hey remember on my green ICs my bfp started like that when it was a obvious indent/evap. I hope its your start soon!


----------



## Disneylovers

Last cycle they had similar indents too :( I'm going back to wondfos next cycle, the ACCUmed opks worked well but their hpt's are awful

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/Mobile%20Uploads/20161024_090011.jpg

DS in his, see how it's not as bright? I put the Bahama Blue on last on his so it probably was already saturated with the toned down blue. I may go and dye his shirt from last year though, I had to do a temp hem on his or it's a dress on him lol. Threw a few pintucks at the sides too so it's more his size and I'll cut those little stitches after as he grows into it


----------



## Jalanis22

Isnt that a wondfo? It looks like a wondfo to me. 
Im also looking for what new tests to buy which probably will be wondfo lol.

He looks cute! I love it! You did a great job!

Nevermind just read the paper plastic lol. I think wondfo is the way to go!


----------



## flyingduster

Awesome dye jobs! Not so bright is only relevant to how they were before, they're still striking compared to plain white!! And I see that indent too, argh what a teaser!!

FTale, how was your physical??

Jalanis, I'm so glad things are now more sure. The numbers are going down nicely, and I agree there isn't really any need to wait!!?? Good luck!!

AFM, DS turns five on Halloween, so we are having a quiet party tomorrow when the working extended family can come along, and then still have a nice family day for him on Monday. Soooo I've gone mad cleaning is afternoon. Sent DS off to his nana and pops (in laws) and got stuck in to sooooo much mess and crud at seems to accumulate so fast with kids! We have our dining table back (was COVERED in paper and drawings and pencils and crayons and books.... Haha) I picked up the couches and swept out the toys that get stuck under there, vacuumed everywhere twice, mopped too (that almost never happens! We have terrible linoleum!) 
The whole time I felt so bloated and crappy though! Ugh. But it feels good to be done!! 

Yesterday I went off googling how soon after an implantation dip could a BFP show up, and started getting all obsessive over it thinking how maybe I could try testing tomorrow morning and have family there for the party and be able to share with them all (I don't wait! Haha) but I'm over it again this evening, I can wait and see. If I had lots of tests I'd totally try a test tomorrow morning, but I don't, so I won't waste it. Lol. 

So ticking along, I feel quietly positive and looking forward to watching symptoms unfold but I'm trying to stay realistic for AF coming too. We will see. Tick tock.


----------



## Disneylovers

I wasn't paying attention fully when ordering the opk/hpt bundle... yeah not wondfos lol
I used wondfos when ttc DS and there was no indents or evaps, just a nice pink line or no line. Technically I have opks for another cycle if I tested just once a day, I test 3 times a day loser to O so I know what time u get my peak so that won't work out lol

Thankfully I still have 4 of the clearblue digital opks though :)

Flyingduster, your temps look great! I had a little giggle over you looking at symptoms, here I am trying to find other reasons for mine, like the incessant need to pee today... seriously I trained as a nurse, I know I can hold my bladder for more than 2 hours but my bladder didn't seem to agree today, and typically I had to go when there was a line of 6 people in front of when out today (only 2 toilets in the store and one had a mum and kid where the kid was doing everything but going to the bathroom), I would have held it till we got back to the parking garage bathrooms if I could have. I don't think it's a uti because usually I just get urgency, not the freaking waterfall it is at the moment. I said to dh that I don't remember drinking that much to need to go so much. I'm putting it down to clearing out bloated water weight because I don't want to have high hopes to only have them crushed my af (due around Wednesday/Thursday). So tired of having that crushed feeling, but hey I've got a better feeling for November's cycle... I was the same with the cycle I got pregnant with DS, stressed on symptoms for the 5 cycles before then settled down with the opks and had a relatively relaxed cycle, that resulted in the crazy 2.5yr old I'm about to send back to his bed. On the plus 2 days before af night usually just want to sleep all day and I didn't go take a nap with DS so hopefully the short lp was a one off last cycle (was only 12 days long)


----------



## FTale

Disney: Well, now that's a handsome lil model. Awwww.....Beautiful. I guess I can't see what it was like before so to me it is very vibrant. You got some mad skills woman.:thumbup:
LOL...the kid who was doing everything but going to the bathroom..don't you just love it??? I really hope you not needing a nap is a good sign. :hugs::dust: :) And as far as Ibuprofen its the decrease in inflammation that is not good for you before ovulation and so forth. I guess everything swells and grows while getting pregnant but some people have to be on a lil bit while pregnant. I need it now do to a condition I have where only IB will take down the inflammation. But I've been going without it substituting tylenol..bleh, helps slightly.

Do you have any FRERS or CLBE? I've never tried wondofos before. 

Flyduster: :hugs: I hope you are preggy. I know some women say they just feel it. I laughed so hard when you wrote you will announce it! I'm that way too. I get so excited! Crossing everything you get to make a joyful announcement soon. :hugs: Have a great b-day party for the lil one!!

Jalanis: How are you feeling today? I forget if you have to do another beta or not. Are taking your prenatals still?

Lyo: Thinking of you with all the kiddos. I hope you are finding time to rest.


I think I'm cd3?? lol I forgot to look at my ticker. I'm doing my vitamins, iso, bbt and making sure to get plenty of water. I'm not going crazy with the temping. Just monitoring it to see when it shifts to indicate ovulation has occurred. Hubby still wants to keep trying. I'm more so watching to see if I ovulate than anything else. So, we will be bding every other day starting cd10 or the first day I get ewcm. Not super urgent that we get busy though.

I feel super relaxed. I think its because I'm aware that I'm not ovulating so there's really not much hope or just nothing I can do really except wait on my appt end of Nov. and try the natural herbs in the mean time.

Well, I'm going to take a snooze before tackling a crockpot experiment. Catch you ladies later


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- yes i had a beta done yesterday also then have another on friday again..it should be the last one hopefully. The nurse poked me in the same spot from 2 betas she had done and i gotta say that did hurt. It never hurts me but it was the same exact spot and its a little bruised up. Yea taking prenatal vitamins still but the gummies ones. Not sure if those are better or the actual pill.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Ftale- yes i had a beta done yesterday also then have another on friday again..it should be the last one hopefully. The nurse poked me in the same spot from 2 betas she had done and i gotta say that did hurt. It never hurts me but it was the same exact spot and its a little bruised up. Yea taking prenatal vitamins still but the gummies ones. Not sure if those are better or the actual pill.

I hope your levels come back down to normal so you can get back to making your rainbow baby! Gummy prenatal vitamins don't have iron in them, other than that they're usually the same for everything else as the pill kind (risk of kids thinking the gummy vitamins candy and overdosing on iron is the main reason they don't have it in them). 

If anyone ever has trouble taking the pill kind because they make you feel nauseous, I took mine at night when I didn't have as much morning sickness, I didn't have a problem taking them till I got to about 8 weeks along with DS then it was a struggle to even swallow them. I'm just talking folic acid at the moment, I ran out of prenatals and haven't been to Walgreens in a while to restock my supply


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah I think it was an unoccupied evening making me dwell on potential pregnancy and get obsessive. I'm over it again, didn't even consider testing this morning! We just scored a good deal on some firewood this morning so now have got to stack that to age for next year, and of course the party this afternoon. It's a beautiful sunny day, the doors are open the kids are playing, I'm happy to wait. :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Is folic acid good to take instead of prenatal vitamins during the ttc time? Ive never taken folic acid itself. I would always do the prenatal vitamins once i knew i was pregnant but not folic acid. I think i might have to change for better pregnancy


----------



## Disneylovers

It's recommend for all women who are of child bearing age. I just take it when we're ttc, it was on sale last time I looked in the vitamin aisle so grabbed a bottle then saw that they were buy one get one free. I think it was $6 for 250 800mg tablets

Afm, delightful bathroom trips, tummy isn't liking me today, I just hope it's not period poops (I still love DS's baby group for that saying), it's worrying me though because then my lp is even shorter if af shows before Tuesday/Wednesday :(


----------



## Jalanis22

How long does it actually to ovulate before next period after an early miscarriage? Today i had a huge snot creamish/brownish but not sure if it can already be ewcm. Im almost pretty done with the brown discharhe i hardly have any..its just when i wipe...but its lightening already.


----------



## Disneylovers

I believe 2 weeks after your numbers are back down to normal, if you ovulate on CD 14 that is. At least that's what I was told by my dr. 

And jalanis, I have a newfound respect for you not going insane at those indents, these are ridiculous (2 per day for the past 3 days, bottom one is still wet)

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_20161029-193638.png so arg.


----------



## Jalanis22

Are these the accumed tests? Im looking to buy a 40 pack of wondfo:haha:. They drive you insane right the indents! I will never ever buy the green handle ics anymore. Im not sure if to wait for a cycle or not lol i dont know what my dr will say if he sees me too quick again...dont want him to get upset or anything.


----------



## Disneylovers

Yeah those are the ACCUmed ones, just using them up so hubby doesn't ask what happened to the cheapies I had lol. I looked back at my tests with DS on another site and it at least had pink color by 11dpo even if it was super faint


----------



## Jalanis22

How many dpo are you? Remember some are late implanters..with this MC i had that was the latest dpo bfp i have ever had.


----------



## Disneylovers

11dpo by ff crosshairs, 10dpo by symptoms, I'll test at like 3am when I get up to go do the 5k, trying to not drink much before bed lol. I was so "I'm out this cycle" and those indents throw me off. At least I can warn you to steer clear of these ones lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahh cant wait to see! Ill be stalking midnight hours lol. Hopefully a start of something FX!


----------



## flyingduster

I can't make out the indents, but argh, I hear so many have issues with some brands!!! I hope one does pop up nice and clear a BFP still!!!

Jalanis, I know I get really EW consistency cm in the TWW, though it's often yellow, it can be white/clear right before AF too, so I wouldn't take the brown ew cm as being fertile yet until the bleeding has stopped totally and no more wiping colour. Good luck! I wouldn't care what the doc says, if you get preg again, then so be it! 

AFM, I went ahead and ordered some of our version of ICs tonight. I say "our version" cos it's a 10 pack for $20 with shipping, so it's not like it's super cheap!!! But compared to $20 a piece tests from the local stores, it's worth getting the cheaper ones! So, that will go through for them and they'll be sent tomorrow then arrive on Tuesday at 9dpo. I'll likely do a crazy daytime test whenever they arrive just cos it'll be impossible to resist, and then I'll do another test with FMU on wed morning at 10dpo. From then I think I should be able to wait until AF arrives at 14dpo.... :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Flyingduster- i already stopped with the light color wiping. Its normal again yay! So well see! I wanna order the wondfos but i think i should wait after we do BD cause then if i receive early ya'll know what happens next :haha: ..and i agree we see tests online over $20 and think its "too much" yet we go to local stores and literally waste around $12 for 2! So thats a good deal you got..which ones are you buying?

Not sure which ones to buy either wondfo or surepredict.


----------



## flyingduster

We don't have those brands here, they're a real non-brand at all the ones I get here I think!! I have an old instructions still I think so I'll go investigate but I think they are a non brand. Haha. 

My temp jumped way up this morning. Let's see if it stays up and shows a nice triphasic chart. We shall see!!!


----------



## FTale

Disney: Your temps look really good to me. And I see the indent or evap on the last one. Maybe because its wet?? I don't know but I'm hopeful it turns into more. FF tends to change things based off how long of a flow you put in each cycle. I thought it was odd. I had forgot to put in a day of AF on the chart and when I did put it in, it took away my crosshairs like it some how made a difference one cycle. So, I'd go with what you are feeling and for sure your temps. They are nice and steady.

Flyduster: lol, go crazy!!! You've waited long enough. And yes, tests aren't cheap in the stores. Online they are but it is so hard to tell which ones are truly sensitive compared to the ones that won't give you a positive till like 11 or 12dpo. 

Rooting for both of you ladies to get some strong bfps!!! Oh, and the rest of us too!!! LOL


I'm sitting at cd4 and feeling alright. I'm down to spotting only. My Soy ISO test is going pretty good. I had a huge temp drop this morning after getting 7 hours of unheard of sleep for me. I never sleep for this long. I feel like I might O earlier than cd12 this time but hoping not before cd10. The earliest I ever Od was on Cd9 and it resulted in a blighted ovum. So not going down that road again. I think your eggs need more time than to mature. I am feeling nip tenderness but that's normal these days before O.
I want to by tests to use so out of habit but I've run out of faith in them. I haven't seen a positive of my own in so long. I can't get myself to get excited to buy any unless I just KNOW I caught the rainbow...lol

Is any handing out Candy tomorrow night? I wish I was but there are no families in my neighborhood that do it because of the mega hills kids would have to climb to get to each house :(.


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm exhausted but have a little time to post, I can't tell if it's af-due back pain, or from carrying DS before the walk, hunger pains or just sheer tiredness (my half of our team wanted to race through the walk and pushing a stroller and being in pain, not a great mix). 
We had a glorious 3hr nap after lunch though. Getting up at 3am is rough lol. Test at 3am was a bfn so I'm not confident bit at least my temps aren't all over the place like last cycle. If I see a big temp drop tomorrow I wouldn't be surprised :(


----------



## flyingduster

FTale, Im crossing my fingers you get a perfectly timed O and bd and are in for an awesome shot this month!!! 

The tests I get say on their leaflet they're sensitive to 10miu/l I think, which is crazy sensitive and can mean you get evaps... But I've never had any evaps, only a clear bfn and my friend used them for her and got faint BFPs early on that were true. 

Disney, sorry to hear you're sore and tired, but well done!!! Xx over the bfn too... It can still be early!!! Xx


----------



## Jalanis22

Just did a First signal and looks completely negative! Hopefully my hormones are out of me already!

Edit: well i looked at the test after 10min mark as i forgot i had done it..anf theres still a line but a vvfaint one so i should b close to being negative


----------



## flyingduster

Yay, that sounds great jalanis! Now come on body and O again! Haha


----------



## Lyo28

Happy Halloween! 
Sorry I haven't had a chance to keep up. flyingduster and Disney. hoping so much for your bfps. 

Jalanis I'm glad things seem to be settling down for you and I see no reason to wait either. 

FTale I think I'm just a day ahead of you this cycle. I'm cd6 now. only tiny bit of spotting left. I have about 8 cheap opks and 2 clearblue opks left and I'm undecided as to whether to buy more. I honesty haven't been thinking any ttc stuff this month I have simply being surviving on my own with 3 children. it's so never ending. everytime I start to write a post some starts looking for something. 
every one awake since 4.30 am. the clocks going back upset things. it will be a long day. we live in a rural area so we go to a friend's house in the city to go trick or treating but they were up so early I dunno how they will last until this evening. 
Sorry I'm moaning I know. I'm just tired and worn out. dh is back Wednesday and I cannot wait. I'm counting down the hours&#128514;

I do question sometimes will I be able to manage another one. my heart really wants another so I'm going with that but sometimes when things are crazy I wonder am I taking on to much. I think I'd regret not trying though. this one would definitely be our last though.


----------



## flyingduster

There are days I doubt I want a third Lyo!!! Hell, there are days I doubt I wanted the two I have. Lmao!! But you know, one day these early years will have passed, they'll be adults themselves, our lives will be our own again..... And we will be so glad of our adult kids and so proud of who they've become and we will probably even miss the preciousness and chaos of these early years. They will pass.


----------



## FTale

Disney: Ouch!!:hugs: Unless you practiced racing with a stroller that can totally kill your back. I hope you get plenty of rest. And I don't know where my head was as I thought your event was this coming weekend like mine. I'm sorry I totally goofed that up. Praying really hard the walk pain is just masking your bfp symptoms. FX for a surprise bfp!!

Flyingduster: Thank you so much! It seems like I'm blind folded. I can't really trust opk anymore as they have been saying Yay O every month but my temps haven't been too thrilled and the excruciating pain I've been filling has been all for nothing. I thought some thing was up because it only stayed in my mid belly and not flowing down like normal. :shrug:...
Hope your temp is still riding high. Those test strips coming in today?

Jalanis: Almost gone! :hugs: Do you feel crampy at all? Have you been doing any opks? Can't hurt to check and see what they might be doing. The body will just keep doing it thing from what I've seen and surprise you. It's probably getting ready to O. :hugs:

Lyo: Happy Halloween to you too!..

Hi, I've been thinking about you and hoping you were making it ok. I can barely handle my one some days and she can do most things for herself. Its funny cause I asked my husband if he was sure he wanted another one because he's been under a lot of work related stress. I didn't want to add more of that to it with a lil one running about. He told me he was all for it, plain and clear. I was shocked because I thought secretly he would love a way out of it but I was wrong. He said he didn't mind another lil trouble maker a foot...lol Now if I could just figure out how to do it. :shrug: I've mostly been consumed with doing everything I think I need to ovulate this cycle. Eating 3 times a day, drinking tons of water, supplements and soy iso...and trying not to stress.
Oh, and yeah, we are one day apart on the cycles too. I'm about done too. It wasn't too bad this time around. Barely spotting at all this morning and last evening so tomorrow should be nothing at all.
And I can't stand time change. It makes me all kinds of crazy. I'm not use to doing it as I use to live in Arizona where we don't do it. Now I'm in Georgia and its like :wacko:



Ok, I'm off to get my lil one ready for school...hmm...maybe just five more minutes of :sleep: :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks lyo and flyingduster!

Ftale- i honestly havent even had cramps or anything at all..im already clear from what i had since yesterday and i saw 2 times already the yellowish creamish snot so i think i may be up for O day pretty soon. I havent done opks cause i find myself stressed when i do use them. Dh wants at least for me to wait 1 cycle but my gut says no! Well see i cant convince or annoy him since hes the one with the baby power :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

Think I'm out ladies, brownish pink cm, crampy as anything. typical on a day when we have plans to go out tonight to go trick or treating. I think my temp this morning should have been lower, DS woke up early and snuggled up to me under the covers, he runs so hot at night! 

Add to that I had to go out in the cold to clean our front door, drunk twerps egged the whole building last night and went to town on our door as we're the last on the corner :( DS wanted to poke it all too ewww!

I emailed the seller of the HCG tests, out of the 25 I have 4 left from the past 2 cycles, 18 of them have had indents now and evaps when dry. I'm probably going to toss them out or experiment with them with a friend who's definitely not pregnant. send more pics to the seller that way if they have indents too ha! 

I'm going to go try to cheer up by carving a pumpkin with DS, he has lofty ideas on how many characters you can fit onto one pumpkin!


----------



## Jalanis22

Aww hope you feel better disneylovers :hugs: . On the tests they should send you more if you tell them you had a bad batch. Im ready to order some but ill wait til we do Bd if not then ill regret it and finish them. Kids have wild imaginations we would b surprised how whay they think...jus think positive and enjoy this day for your kiddo.


----------



## flyingduster

Aww Disney, big hugs. Xxx

Jalanis, I'm totally rooting for you this first cycle! They say you're super fertile right after a loss.....

Big hugs to you too FTale. I hope it just all magically comes together for you this month.... Xxx

And yeah, I'm hoping my ICs come today. I caught my FMU just in case.... Haha. I, now tempted to try one of my less sensitive ones just cos I have FMU sitting there! Lmao. I'll try hold out and not waste it....

Temp still up nice and high this morning. Not AS high as yesterday, but still nicely up. :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Yes i can kinda believe that now :haha: ive been having more ewcm already 3 snot of the day..hopefully DH decides before cycle 1 lol. But if not i understand i dont want to make him feel pressured.


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Think I'm out ladies, brownish pink cm, crampy as anything. typical on a day when we have plans to go out tonight to go trick or treating. I think my temp this morning should have been lower, DS woke up early and snuggled up to me under the covers, he runs so hot at night!
> 
> Add to that I had to go out in the cold to clean our front door, drunk twerps egged the whole building last night and went to town on our door as we're the last on the corner :( DS wanted to poke it all too ewww!
> 
> I emailed the seller of the HCG tests, out of the 25 I have 4 left from the past 2 cycles, 18 of them have had indents now and evaps when dry. I'm probably going to toss them out or experiment with them with a friend who's definitely not pregnant. send more pics to the seller that way if they have indents too ha!
> 
> I'm going to go try to cheer up by carving a pumpkin with DS, he has lofty ideas on how many characters you can fit onto one pumpkin!

:hugs: I hope not!!! Enjoy your time with Aiden tonight. I told my daughter all the pumpkins were gone so we couldn't carve any. I'm too pooped out from laying carpet in our masterbedroom. I did let her watch Gremlins for the first time. She loved it.


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Aww Disney, big hugs. Xxx
> 
> Jalanis, I'm totally rooting for you this first cycle! They say you're super fertile right after a loss.....
> 
> Big hugs to you too FTale. I hope it just all magically comes together for you this month.... Xxx
> 
> And yeah, I'm hoping my ICs come today. I caught my FMU just in case.... Haha. I, now tempted to try one of my less sensitive ones just cos I have FMU sitting there! Lmao. I'll try hold out and not waste it....
> 
> Temp still up nice and high this morning. Not AS high as yesterday, but still nicely up. :)

I'm praying it does because I feel like a crazy lady right now. My bbs are starting to pain me more and my stomach is swelling. I'm like HOLD off O. I need a least 5 more days. So I think the Soy is working but only temps will tell.

I can feel your excitement in your posts. I cracked up once I read you saved your fmu for the tests..HAHAH..Why not??? :thumbup:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Yes i can kinda believe that now :haha: ive been having more ewcm already 3 snot of the day..hopefully DH decides before cycle 1 lol. But if not i understand i dont want to make him feel pressured.

Yeah, you are right not to want to pressure him especially after what you both just went through. I say just go with whatever he wants and keep taking your prenatals :winkwink: hehehehe


----------



## flyingduster

Haha, so my ICs are still not here, though the tracking says they're on the courier now (which usually means it's in the van and will be delivered...) but it's after 5pm and nothing?? Anyway, I caved and did the less sensitive test which was unsurprisingly a bfn. So I ditched my FMU I'd caught and will just do a test tomorrow if they turn up. Sigh.

Had a crappy emotional day, teary and moody and brain of goo. Can't think, like, total goo. Sigh. I recall feeling a bit like this at 9dpo last month too, cos I was at the conference and felt all emotional and teary then too. So that isn't the best sign if that was a mere PMS symptom last time. Ugh. But we shall see.


----------



## Disneylovers

I have no idea what's going on now, cramps have gone, cp is way too high to start AF tonight. Kinda annoyed on that because it'll mean waking up with it most likely (I will be highly surprised if I don't), at least my Lp is lengthening again, last month must have been too much vitC and made it just 12 days. I have that out feeling so it's hard not to expect AF, and I'm kind of liking the idea of possibly having an august baby, that would be lovely

We Took DS trick or treating around my BIL's neighborhood, DS had a blast, he kept saying that he needed more candy, his bucket wasn't full enough, etc ha! I put a ton of strong hold mousse in his hair to keep it looking messy for the Ralph look and as soon as we got out of the car, it went flat, I swear he has my lame hair haha, Oh well he told everyone who he was dressed as anyway.

His pumpkin, he chose who he wanted, I cut it out(and my finger too apparently :dohh:)
https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/ec8b491e-0083-43b2-88ae-7c47488ffd59.jpg

Out trick or treating
https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/5182a38c-d0f6-431b-ada8-2f5555403429.jpg

I figured pics of that were far better than these stupid indents and evaps, I got a response back from the seller, they're sending me a new pack, I hope it was just a bad batch with the ones I had


----------



## FTale

I think you two are so pregnant! FX....heck everything crossed.

Disney: You both look Fab! Hahaha...the hair thing! Poor baby. All that mousse and no puff. My daughter has too much puff...lol

Flyingduster: Don't it bite when stuff you really want don't show up on time....urge!! I'm betting they are there now..lol...

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Disneylovers

I don't know Ftale, temp drop this morning isn't hopeful but I'm rooting for Flyingduster!! We need more BFP's!

I hope you ladies had a nice halloween!


Edit: I'm out, roll on next cycle! Could be fun to celebrate our next wedding anniversary with a maybe baby due a week or so after (our anniversary is the 2nd of August).


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahh i hate that hair thing also! At home before heading out its all nice and cute then the minute you step out it goes flat. I have straight hair so i hate that curls dont even last on me at all! Hope everyone had a good halloween!

Ready to stalk bfps!


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> I don't know Ftale, temp drop this morning isn't hopeful but I'm rooting for Flyingduster!! We need more BFP's!
> 
> I hope you ladies had a nice halloween!
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm out, roll on next cycle! Could be fun to celebrate our next wedding anniversary with a maybe baby due a week or so after (our anniversary is the 2nd of August).

Disney: :cry::hugs: Sorry I hope you get an Anniversary baby this cycle!!! I can't think of a better way to celebrate. We had a great Halloween just hanging out at the house fixing stuff and watching movies.


----------



## Disneylovers

It's ok, I had geared myself up to not be disappointed as much as last cycle when AF showed. my back pain at least has a cause, I had this feeling it was more from AF than carrying DS around a lot. 

I hope someone here gets a bfp, with the whole 20% bfp rate thats got to mean at least one of us per month ;)


----------



## flyingduster

Aww Disney, sorry AF has arrived. But August is an awesome birth month, my second was an August baby!!! Hehe.

I have really thick hair, my whole family does, so I've never had that hair issue!! He looks so cute thou. And wow, that pumpkin is awesome!!! 

And yes the tests arrived this morning, bfn. Sigh. BUT, my chart got all screwed up this morning!! So, you can see it's gone sorta triphasic where it has done a second jump in temps, so when I put my temp in this morning it suddenly changed from solid crosshairs at cd17, to dotted crosshairs at cd24!!! I did NOT just o a few days ago!!! But do you remember I had a crazy low temp at like 3dpo, but also noted a higher one the same morning? So I changed that temp back up to the higher one, and boom, FF moves my crosshairs back, but now to cd18. Lol! Actually cd18 makes more sense going by my other symptoms anyway, so I'm going with it. Which means I'm only 9dpo so I'm still really early!!! I might try waiting till 11dpo for another test.

Also, I went and helped a mum with breastfeeding her week old adorable squish! I got lots of cuddles, and breathed in that newborn smell. Ahhhhhh, so clucky!! And bonus, we got breastfeeding working for her!!! Lol


----------



## Disneylovers

I just hope this will 'the' cycle or we will have to take a month off as my parents are staying with us in Dec, DS and I are going up the coast to visit friends them during what should be my fertile time... without dh too as he has to work and can't get that time off. I can't cancel or postpone trip as my parents are only here for a few weeks and it goes by fast. Personally I don't want to tell them we're trying and have to explain why it's not happened yet for us, I'm still annoyed that dh told his sister because every time I'm slightly sick she assumes in pregnant and it's depressing to to say no, I'm not, it's just a cold. 

An August baby would be nice, any month would be nice if it's sooner than later to be honest. 

I took a nap with DS today and he had my kindle out when we woke up, he found the throwback part of the photo gallery, pictures and videos of him at around 6 months old it hit me that I really want another one more than I let myself hope, maybe it's pmsing but I teared up and hugged the crap out of DS, he gave me lots of kisses and then went back to asking for his candy from last nights trick or treating, in only a way that a toddler can abruptly change the subject lol. 

DH said I was too calm when I told him af was here, he told me it's OK to let myself really feel how much we both want this, and said that he was sad last night when I said I felt like af was on its way but kept it back because he didn't want to upset me, made me love him that bit more :)

Flying duster, it probably picked up on the first dip below coverline (after you actually o'd) as o, and the second have been looked at as implant dip by their software. Sometimes it's finicky for sure! I'm glad you got it figured out :)


----------



## flyingduster

Nope, the big dip below coverline after my o was on cd 21, it put dotted crosshairs at cd24. I changed cd21 to what it currently is, and it moved crosshairs back to cd18... I haven't changed any other temp except cd21 cos it was such a huge anomaly. Cd 24 that it tried putting it on this morning is where it does another jump upwards in a typical triphasic way. I thought they had triphasic as a thing in their systems, so I didn't expect it'd go changing my O on it! But whatever, cd 18 makes more sense than the cd17 it was on, so I'm happy. I am feeling happy right now to wait until 11dpo to test again.


----------



## FTale

FF thoroughly confuses me Flyduster. It has a mind of its own. I tend to leave my CM alone or I know it will move my crosshairs..LOL Even last cycle, I was like "I SO did not ovulate 2 days later than what I thought"...HECK...I didn't really ovulate at all :haha: Luckily a friend of mine on another board convinced me to just get some opk sticks to help me out since I'm on the Soy Iso this cycle. I took her up on it and will get them in the mail today :mail:(opk pushers..lol) I'll see if I have any LH in my system in two and a half hours...yup, I'm counting:blush:


Disney your husband is a dearheart. He could see right through you. :hugs: And I'm with you on having to wait a cycle or two to get back to it. My sister wants me to babysit during her honey moon next September and I don't want to be traveling with a super dooper newborn or 9 months pregnant... But I am really really really ready for a break now if I don't get pregnant with this cycle. I'll still do my OB appt. later this month to establish care but will wait a good bit to really try again unless my OB says I need to step it up. :shrug:

Lyo: FX for when hubby gets home today.

So, I felt like I might O today last night. I'm not bleeding anymore and husband donated a large IVI sample for me (why thank you). I'm wasn't really in the mood and he is was too into his video games LOL...plus its way early to be ovulating. So it was a just in case IVI. We will have to get busy this by Friday for sure as FF has me ovulating on Monday and we just don't do too well on week days. I mean IVI is ok but a regular romp is preferable.


----------



## babyfaith11

Hello Ladies. I hope this is the right place to post this but I am in need of some opinions on what could possibly going on with me. :wacko: I am currently on CD18. Today is the first day out of my 6 day fertile window according to the Ovia App that I use to track it. Last month I ovulated the last two days of my fertile window (I took ovulation test which verified this.) I thought I may just ovulate the last two days of my fertile window again so I didnt take test throughout the whole window, but I did take tests the last three days and they were all negative. So I am not exactly sure when I ovulated. It could have been the first day or the few days after that. I am not sure. If it WAS the first day I am now, 6DPO (but I am not going to say for sure.) But, two days ago I had some slight cramping and then noticed some light pink blood just when I wiped. I chalked it up to possible ovulation bleeding & cramping. I also had some EWCM during the day. I decided to take the ovulation test that evening, but it was negative. Yesterday the blood turned brown, and was very light again. Only once or twice when I wiped yesterday. Then this morning, right after I woke up I went to the bathroom and noticed very dark blood, I almost thought it looked black, but it was mixed with what seemed to be CM in a small glob. SORRY TMI! It was only when I wiped and I stared at it probably a little too long because I was confused and thinking what is this?!? Last month I did not bleed at all during my ovulation week. So I am really confused as to what this is. Is it just old ovulation blood seeping through or something else? It seems it would be too early for implantation bleeding, so I dont really think it could be that. Anyone have any ideas?? Note: I have a pretty much regular 28-29 day cycle. 

BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!!:happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

Baby faith, the Ovia app giving you your fertile window is just an average guess, it can still vary hugely by weeks in either direction for maaaany reasons, so you really need to pay attention to your body more than the app. 

Not sure how much bleeding is normal for O bleeding, but I have heard from some it can be quite a bit, so maybe it is O bleeding??? Seen you had EWCM before.... 

Ovulation sticks aren't a guarantee either, sometimes you don't catch the surge but you still ovulate, sometimes you get a surge and you don't ovulate! Or sometimes you get a surge and ovulate that day, or you get a surge and don't ovulate for another three days... Lol! 

Either way, get some bd in and good luck!


----------



## FTale

babyfaith11 said:


> Hello Ladies. I hope this is the right place to post this but I am in need of some opinions on what could possibly going on with me. :wacko: I am currently on CD18. Today is the first day out of my 6 day fertile window according to the Ovia App that I use to track it. Last month I ovulated the last two days of my fertile window (I took ovulation test which verified this.) I thought I may just ovulate the last two days of my fertile window again so I didnt take test throughout the whole window, but I did take tests the last three days and they were all negative. So I am not exactly sure when I ovulated. It could have been the first day or the few days after that. I am not sure. If it WAS the first day I am now, 6DPO (but I am not going to say for sure.) But, two days ago I had some slight cramping and then noticed some light pink blood just when I wiped. I chalked it up to possible ovulation bleeding & cramping. I also had some EWCM during the day. I decided to take the ovulation test that evening, but it was negative. Yesterday the blood turned brown, and was very light again. Only once or twice when I wiped yesterday. Then this morning, right after I woke up I went to the bathroom and noticed very dark blood, I almost thought it looked black, but it was mixed with what seemed to be CM in a small glob. SORRY TMI! It was only when I wiped and I stared at it probably a little too long because I was confused and thinking what is this?!? Last month I did not bleed at all during my ovulation week. So I am really confused as to what this is. Is it just old ovulation blood seeping through or something else? It seems it would be too early for implantation bleeding, so I dont really think it could be that. Anyone have any ideas?? Note: I have a pretty much regular 28-29 day cycle.
> 
> BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!!:happydance:

Hi!! :)

I agree with Flyingduster. Get some bding in as that is majorly strange. I can only hope you haven't quite O'd yet or just did. But I have never heard of that type of CM before with dark blood. I thought implantation blood should only be a little bit the day of or after.

Keep us posted as to how you are doing. Also, how many days was your previous cycle? Have you taken an hpt?


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> FF thoroughly confuses me Flyduster. It has a mind of its own. I tend to leave my CM alone or I know it will move my crosshairs..LOL Even last cycle, I was like "I SO did not ovulate 2 days later than what I thought"...HECK...I didn't really ovulate at all :haha: Luckily a friend of mine on another board convinced me to just get some opk sticks to help me out since I'm on the Soy Iso this cycle. I took her up on it and will get them in the mail today :mail:(opk pushers..lol) I'll see if I have any LH in my system in two and a half hours...yup, I'm counting:blush:
> 
> 
> Disney your husband is a dearheart. He could see right through you. :hugs: And I'm with you on having to wait a cycle or two to get back to it. My sister wants me to babysit during her honey moon next September and I don't want to be traveling with a super dooper newborn or 9 months pregnant... But I am really really really ready for a break now if I don't get pregnant with this cycle. I'll still do my OB appt. later this month to establish care but will wait a good bit to really try again unless my OB says I need to step it up. :shrug:
> 
> Lyo: FX for when hubby gets home today.
> 
> So, I felt like I might O today last night. I'm not bleeding anymore and husband donated a large IVI sample for me (why thank you). I'm wasn't really in the mood and he is was too into his video games LOL...plus its way early to be ovulating. So it was a just in case IVI. We will have to get busy this by Friday for sure as FF has me ovulating on Monday and we just don't do too well on week days. I mean IVI is ok but a regular romp is preferable.

He told me that when I'm super quiet it's easy to read me haha, yeah Dec is a no go for TTC and we're supposed to go home to the UK in Sept, I am thinking we'd move the trip forward to may or june and get over my nerves of flying whilst pregnant if I can get pregnant before then. I keep reminding myself that it took 6 ish months to conceive DS but only one was with OPK's, even cycles before that where we had perfect timing didn't work out, that darned low 20% of well timed BD'ing resulting in pregnancy is not something you really think about before ttc I guess. I swear everyone and their mother around me are announcing pregnancies :shrug:

babyfaith11, I have to test at least a few days either side of when I think I am likely to O, like last cycle... I O'd earlier than usual and mistimed BD and BFN as a result. As long as you get plenty of BD'ing in, you should have a chance :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Well me and Dh have been bding but today he did load me up ever since the brown stopped. I have ewcm so well see. We always would dtd with previous loss so we had high chances but this time barely 1 time loaded up so not too optimistic about it. 

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## flyingduster

Well jalanis, it only takes one time!!! I conceived my first on one bd a day or so before O; the closest prior to that had been like 5 days prior to that one... Haha. So fx you are Oing and you've caught it!!!!

Hugs Disney. Totally everyone around you is preg when you're TTC hu. Xxx

I'm ticking along fine. Got loads of weird mild cramps, more of dull aches and weird flutters. I'm assuming there must be something I've eaten causing it!! Contemplating with whether I'll test tomorrow morning or not. I feel like it's just as likely to be bfn, and I'm loath to waste a test!! I will find out in only a few more days anyway! But on the other hand, I wannnnnna test!!! Lmao. I'm leaning towards waiting.


----------



## Jalanis22

I can feel your urge to test! Im a sucker for waiting to test lol i cant resist it. Its addicting :haha: ive been having ewcm for a few days when i wipe its creamish with clear. So not sure if im about to O or maybe i already did. But i remember last time i did have O pain so not sure if i will this time around. Plus im not even sure when to even test since idk when AF should arrive. I will symptom spot my bbs though. Those are almost always accurate before AF and when its a bfp. 

Cant wait to see your test! Hopefully a bfp!


----------



## Aphy

Caved and did an early test at 9dpo and got the expected BFN. Was hoping the throbbing cramps I felt at 6dpo was implantation related. The ic test I used is 20miu so I know it was unrealistic. Will see if my temps stay nice and high like this mornings spike after the dip I got yesterday. I am going to try holding out to retest til just before AF but I am skeptical that I will be able to hold out that long


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis, can you track your temp?? It night help give a better picture?

So I'm currently feeling ok to wait still. If I can get past the FMU without testing, then I'm good to wait another day. I miiiight test on Sunday, just cos DS is with the in laws on sat night so it'll be a quieter house on Sunday morning. But by then AF is due the next day so I may as well wait another day really and see if she arrives I guess. 

Ah well, let's see how long I can hold out!!


----------



## babyfaith11

FTale said:


> babyfaith11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies. I hope this is the right place to post this but I am in need of some opinions on what could possibly going on with me. :wacko: I am currently on CD18. Today is the first day out of my 6 day fertile window according to the Ovia App that I use to track it. Last month I ovulated the last two days of my fertile window (I took ovulation test which verified this.) I thought I may just ovulate the last two days of my fertile window again so I didnt take test throughout the whole window, but I did take tests the last three days and they were all negative. So I am not exactly sure when I ovulated. It could have been the first day or the few days after that. I am not sure. If it WAS the first day I am now, 6DPO (but I am not going to say for sure.) But, two days ago I had some slight cramping and then noticed some light pink blood just when I wiped. I chalked it up to possible ovulation bleeding & cramping. I also had some EWCM during the day. I decided to take the ovulation test that evening, but it was negative. Yesterday the blood turned brown, and was very light again. Only once or twice when I wiped yesterday. Then this morning, right after I woke up I went to the bathroom and noticed very dark blood, I almost thought it looked black, but it was mixed with what seemed to be CM in a small glob. SORRY TMI! It was only when I wiped and I stared at it probably a little too long because I was confused and thinking what is this?!? Last month I did not bleed at all during my ovulation week. So I am really confused as to what this is. Is it just old ovulation blood seeping through or something else? It seems it would be too early for implantation bleeding, so I dont really think it could be that. Anyone have any ideas?? Note: I have a pretty much regular 28-29 day cycle.
> 
> BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!!:happydance:
> 
> Hi!! :)
> 
> I agree with Flyingduster. Get some bding in as that is majorly strange. I can only hope you haven't quite O'd yet or just did. But I have never heard of that type of CM before with dark blood. I thought implantation blood should only be a little bit the day of or after.
> 
> Keep us posted as to how you are doing. Also, how many days was your previous cycle? Have you taken an hpt?Click to expand...


I don't remember having this either ever during ovulation. But there was more today, its all just brown blood with cm. My cycle was 29 days last month, and then I was on AF for 4 days. I took a hpt last month but of course it was negative and then AF came. I have been tracking my BBT, but I don't feel I have been tracking it long enough for it to tell me anything. I try to pay attend to my cm, which I had a lot on the 26th, but I was more like school glue, which of course it not at all fertile. My BTT was 98.3 that day and then jumped to 98.7 the next day (I take it before I get out of bed each morning) and then since then it has been in the 99s. I'm new to all this tracking and so confused! But I will keep you all updated! Thanks so much!


----------



## Jalanis22

Idk how to do the temp :haha: ive never done it. Where do you all actually temp? Im old school and just go by a period tracker Ovulation calendar thing. But since i havent received AF since miscarriage i dont even know where im at lol im lost.


----------



## babyfaith11

Jalanis22 said:


> Idk how to do the temp :haha: ive never done it. Where do you all actually temp? Im old school and just go by a period tracker Ovulation calendar thing. But since i havent received AF since miscarriage i dont even know where im at lol im lost.

Hello! I actually just use a regular thermometer to track my temp. But some people use a basal body thermometer. But with my regular thermometer I just take my temp like normal before I get out of bed each morning so it can read my true temperature. Once you get up and start moving it can cause your temp to rise. They say when you ovulate that your temperature drops and then spikes after ovulation. But of course I am sure this is not an exact rule, as everyone is different.


----------



## Jalanis22

babyfaith11 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Idk how to do the temp :haha: ive never done it. Where do you all actually temp? Im old school and just go by a period tracker Ovulation calendar thing. But since i havent received AF since miscarriage i dont even know where im at lol im lost.
> 
> Hello! I actually just use a regular thermometer to track my temp. But some people use a basal body thermometer. But with my regular thermometer I just take my temp like normal before I get out of bed each morning so it can read my true temperature. Once you get up and start moving it can cause your temp to rise. They say when you ovulate that your temperature drops and then spikes after ovulation. But of course I am sure this is not an exact rule, as everyone is different.Click to expand...

Where do you temp? Forehead, under arm? Etc etc? I would like to try this.


----------



## babyfaith11

Jalanis22 said:


> babyfaith11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Idk how to do the temp :haha: ive never done it. Where do you all actually temp? Im old school and just go by a period tracker Ovulation calendar thing. But since i havent received AF since miscarriage i dont even know where im at lol im lost.
> 
> Hello! I actually just use a regular thermometer to track my temp. But some people use a basal body thermometer. But with my regular thermometer I just take my temp like normal before I get out of bed each morning so it can read my true temperature. Once you get up and start moving it can cause your temp to rise. They say when you ovulate that your temperature drops and then spikes after ovulation. But of course I am sure this is not an exact rule, as everyone is different.Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you temp? Forehead, under arm? Etc etc? I would like to try this.Click to expand...

I just temp orally. But I am sure as long as you are consistent it doesn't matter where you temp!:)


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> babyfaith11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Idk how to do the temp :haha: ive never done it. Where do you all actually temp? Im old school and just go by a period tracker Ovulation calendar thing. But since i havent received AF since miscarriage i dont even know where im at lol im lost.
> 
> Hello! I actually just use a regular thermometer to track my temp. But some people use a basal body thermometer. But with my regular thermometer I just take my temp like normal before I get out of bed each morning so it can read my true temperature. Once you get up and start moving it can cause your temp to rise. They say when you ovulate that your temperature drops and then spikes after ovulation. But of course I am sure this is not an exact rule, as everyone is different.Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you temp? Forehead, under arm? Etc etc? I would like to try this.Click to expand...

Orally or vaginally and FF has tutorials here, whichever way you pick, stick with it through your cycle so it's consistent, take at the same time every day before you get out of bed, mine rises fast if I get up and do things first and drops if I don't take it before DS comes in an rips the covers off me to get up now that it's in the 50's when we wake up :haha:


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah under my tongue is where I temp, but I hear vaginally is far far more consistent! But I can't wrangle that while breastfeeding! Lmao. So yeah, just as soon as you wake up, roll over and grab the thermometer and stick it under your tongue. Mine beeps when it's done and it saves the last temp it did so I can just turn it off and go back to sleep and check it later in the morning when I get up. 

There are lots of "rules" around it, but just do what works for you. It can look hugely up and down at first and you're like "there is no pattern here!!!" But then you O and it jumps way up and you realise there IS a pattern to this! Haha

I avoided testing this morning! My temp was exactly the same as yesterday, so still nice and high. 11dpo now, will try waiting another day too. One day at a time!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ok well chart will look loooooong since after miscarriage since its from my lmp.. lol hopefully i figure this out.

Your chart looks good flyingduster!

Where do i click to post chart here?


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Ok well chart will look loooooong since after miscarriage since its from my lmp.. lol hopefully i figure this out.
> 
> Your chart looks good flyingduster!
> 
> Where do i click to post chart here?

If you're on FF, there's a share chart button underneath your chart, you want the  coded one


----------



## addison8991

Hi, new around here. I have a 6 yr old son and have been on depo since he was born. We have now decided we want another. my last depo shot was 16 wks ago today. hoping that I am one of the lucky ones that get pregnant quick after stopping depo. I have bought wondfu lh test and have took quite a few and just recently started temping and cm tracking. I have no clue what is goin on with my body since being on depo so long. but weirdly I have recieved + lh test on 2 different occasions 2 wks apart but just the other day it was + with cm and now a higher temp so maybe this is it. any insight on coming off depo and getting a bfp right away?


----------



## flyingduster

I have no help for coming off depo, it screwed my cycles up hugely the two doses I ever had, and it took me a year or so to get back to regular... Good luck though, the symptoms sound promising!!!


----------



## addison8991

I really hope it doesnt take me a year to get normal. since not getting my shot I have been working out and taking vitamins and watching what I eat with some exeptions and havent had any alcohol since not gettin my shot. I have what I thought was a reg af the last 2 months on depo but was told it most likely was not a nomal af and more likely just breakthough bleeding and I spotted about a wk after missing my shot for a few days and nothing since. hoping temping will give me some insight.


----------



## flyingduster

I do hope it doesn't take too long for you! I'm afraid I have only really heard of people who have taken a long long time to get back to normal after depo though, but I'm sure there are others who have conceived right away!! 

I'm currently thinking I'll test tomorrow at 12dpo, cos there is the potential that the dip and subsequent rise on 6dpo was implantation, so there is a chance that by 6 days later my hcg would be high enough to detect.... But we shall see. I might chicken out yet! Haha

Jalanis, you can always split a chart to make it not huge, or put in a fake day of bleeding to make it change to a new chart!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahh well this chart i will.leave it original cause if i do that it might show the O day of that fake bleeding day..im just gonna temp in the a.m and chart. Wouldnt be surprised if i didnt catch the eggy we really didnt try except for last night we did. It is what it is. Tomorrow i go in for my last beta im guessing to make sure they dropped already..which i know it did well imo.

I give up :nope: i dont know how to post the link or where to get it! I will just maybe screenshot and show you all lol idk


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis, under the chart it has a little share button 
https://i.imgur.com/3gRcCcy.jpg

You want the thumbnail chart code with the tags
[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/pt...he DS hearing or trying to walk in on us lol.


----------



## Lyo28

Hi all. I haven't had time to post much at all and I still haven't caught up with previous posts. my husband is finally home since Wednesday but oh my goodness daylight savings last weekend has ruined my children's sleep. it's crazy. last night wasn't AS bad. they are getting up at crazy times. damn daylight savings!

no dtd yet but only cd10 I think. Maybe cd9. must check app later. haven't checked cm haven't temped. my priority now is my diet. I have been putting realy bad food on my body and gained pounds and feel really bad about myself. so I'm tryingredients really really hard to eat better and drink more water. I need to lose a stone asap. 

FTale how are you doing? you are near ov now? or are you not tracking it? hope all is well with you x 

Disney lovers I see af came. so sorry it wasn't your month x 

flying duster how do you have the patience! it looks good temp wise anyway. hope you get your bfp. 

everyone else I promise I'll catch up later. now that hubby is home things aren't as mad here so I'll check back in a while


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks Disneylovers! Looks like i got it! I woke up to change my daughter for school but didnt temp since i know im already falling back asleep lol. Ill check it as soon as i wake up. I tried it last night to see how thermometer worked and last night laying down it was 97.4 i know it doesnt mean much since im barely starting this temp thingy... i will tell you this though...when AF is on her way or when i preggo i feel like im burnin hot! So definetly dont feel like that yet.


----------



## flyingduster

12dpo, decided to test. Watched the dye run across the strip and pool in the control line with a nasty dye streak. Watched for a bit as the control line darkened and then gave it up for bfn and went to make a cuppa. I decided I'd go back and check at the 5 min mark juuuust to double check.....





!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!

I'm scared to hope. It might be a dud. But I've never had an Evap with these. It was within the time limit, this pic taken right on 5 mins. I've only had stark white bfn. My good friend had faint lines like this on these tests that developed to a BFP (that she then lost at 11 weeks). It's still early and I've never had an early BFP, I tested when AF was due with DS and dunno for sure when I conceived DD. 

Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll test again tomorrow!


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> 12dpo, decided to test. Watched the dye run across the strip and pool in the control line with a nasty dye streak. Watched for a bit as the control line darkened and then gave it up for bfn and went to make a cuppa. I decided I'd go back and check at the 5 min mark juuuust to double check.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 973415
> 
> !!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm scared to hope. It might be a dud. But I've never had an Evap with these. It was within the time limit, this pic taken right on 5 mins. I've only had stark white bfn. My good friend had faint lines like this on these tests that developed to a BFP (that she then lost at 11 weeks). It's still early and I've never had an early BFP, I tested when AF was due with DS and dunno for sure when I conceived DD.
> 
> Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll test again tomorrow!

OHHH, Flyingduster!!! That looks like a light bfp to me!!! I'm in tears!! I'm so happy for you!!!

Can I celebrate???? OHHHHHH.. You have got to be so excited. I'm trying to calm myself!!! GIRRRRRRLLLLL!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## FTale

Aphy said:


> Caved and did an early test at 9dpo and got the expected BFN. Was hoping the throbbing cramps I felt at 6dpo was implantation related. The ic test I used is 20miu so I know it was unrealistic. Will see if my temps stay nice and high like this mornings spike after the dip I got yesterday. I am going to try holding out to retest til just before AF but I am skeptical that I will be able to hold out that long

Hi, Did you test again? How are you feeling?


----------



## FTale

addison8991 said:


> Hi, new around here. I have a 6 yr old son and have been on depo since he was born. We have now decided we want another. my last depo shot was 16 wks ago today. hoping that I am one of the lucky ones that get pregnant quick after stopping depo. I have bought wondfu lh test and have took quite a few and just recently started temping and cm tracking. I have no clue what is goin on with my body since being on depo so long. but weirdly I have recieved + lh test on 2 different occasions 2 wks apart but just the other day it was + with cm and now a higher temp so maybe this is it. any insight on coming off depo and getting a bfp right away?

I took depo as well with only two shots. I hated it and it messed me up for a year. And now I am not even ovulating aside from feeling my body try. 

But everyone is different and I have read of a few women who got their cycles right away. Yet, it has been mostly on the downside, where it takes a few months before the body gets back to normal cycles.

I'd keep testing with opk and watch your bbt. HTH


----------



## Jalanis22

Flyingduster! That looks like a :bfp: to me it doesnt look like an evap. Its the same thickness like the control line! Congrats! Does not look like a dud test to me! Yayyyyyy :yipee:

I went for another beta draw today! Im so hoping to get a surprised bfp lol..i say this because i need to go again for another beta draw next friday. I need to buy some cheapie to see if my tests are negative already!

Which tests are better? SUREPREDICT OR WONDFO?


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Hi all. I haven't had time to post much at all and I still haven't caught up with previous posts. my husband is finally home since Wednesday but oh my goodness daylight savings last weekend has ruined my children's sleep. it's crazy. last night wasn't AS bad. they are getting up at crazy times. damn daylight savings!
> 
> no dtd yet but only cd10 I think. Maybe cd9. must check app later. haven't checked cm haven't temped. my priority now is my diet. I have been putting realy bad food on my body and gained pounds and feel really bad about myself. so I'm tryingredients really really hard to eat better and drink more water. I need to lose a stone asap.
> 
> FTale how are you doing? you are near ov now? or are you not tracking it? hope all is well with you x
> 
> Disney lovers I see af came. so sorry it wasn't your month x
> 
> flying duster how do you have the patience! it looks good temp wise anyway. hope you get your bfp.
> 
> everyone else I promise I'll catch up later. now that hubby is home things aren't as mad here so I'll check back in a while

Hey, Lyo!! I'm doing ok. Just trying not to stress out this cycle. Being on the Soy was new for me and I didn't want to boink it up. It has been strange though. I felt like I was going to ovulate on CD7 but my body calmed down. And now my opk looks negative but close as in it should happen some time this weekend.

Did you get a chance to catch up on some rest now that your husband is home?


----------



## Aphy

FTale said:


> Aphy said:
> 
> 
> Caved and did an early test at 9dpo and got the expected BFN. Was hoping the throbbing cramps I felt at 6dpo was implantation related. The ic test I used is 20miu so I know it was unrealistic. Will see if my temps stay nice and high like this mornings spike after the dip I got yesterday. I am going to try holding out to retest til just before AF but I am skeptical that I will be able to hold out that long
> 
> Hi, Did you test again? How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Yes,tested again using a CB digital with weeks estimator (it's the only test here by us that is 10miu) but got another BFN so feeling a little down today. I know it's not over til AF arrives though...but time really dragging so slowly now. AF due on Tuesday according to FF so will see if I start pre-AF spotting again like some previous months cause that will be an early answer.

How you been keeping? 
I hope everyone is still managing to stay positive and sane!


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> It's ok, I had geared myself up to not be disappointed as much as last cycle when AF showed. my back pain at least has a cause, I had this feeling it was more from AF than carrying DS around a lot.
> 
> I hope someone here gets a bfp, with the whole 20% bfp rate thats got to mean at least one of us per month ;)

So far it looks like FlyingDuster will be apart of that %20. :D

I'm not going to kid myself again this month about getting pregnant. I just feel off like a disconnect with my ovaries. I am giving it my best shot but going to try hard not to get too in the dumps if we don't get pregnant.

It sounds like you and hubby got a great plan in place to make good of next cycle. It really helps when we get support from the fellas.:hugs:
What tests do you have to use for next cycle?


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats flyingduster! That looks positive to me, my evaps/indents have been just an edge of the line, that looks 100%bfp material!

FTale, ordering wondfos tomorrow am (when dh gets paid), I still have 5 of the clearblue digis to confirm a surge with and a handful if the ACCUmed ones. Our issue had been missing o and I think I ovulate a lot sooner after a positive opk than most, we're thinking early hours of the morning so it's a little more or less than 12hrs after a positive test. Then we didn't get to bd until that evening, the egg would be a goner by that point by the looks of things. I tried to gear dh up by saying maybe I'll do something special to surprise him on his birthday if af isn't here (by Dec 6th).


----------



## flyingduster

I am quietly confident and excited, I've never ever had an Evap or anything, and with DS I never tested till the day AF was due, and with DD I don't know for sure when I Od with her cos I had no cycle so both were strong BFPs cos they weren't this early. So give it another couple of days when AF is due and it'll be darker. I hope. I do have hope I'm juuuuuust not quite 110% positive to announce it officially yet. Though we have told my mum and sister cos I'm visiting them now and I can't hold it in. Haha!


----------



## Jalanis22

I caved in a cheapie and totally BFN which is what i wanted to know if my hormones dropped already and i also did a Opk and its vfaint. Not sure when to retest the opk to see if its lighter or darker


----------



## bbygurl719

Just popping in to say hi and I'm still thinking of all of u..


----------



## flyingduster

12 hours later, not a heap of difference, but I did have too many coffees today and didn't hold for more than an hour or two.



Hoping for a better line in the morning!


----------



## Jalanis22

Cut a little on coffee i know its a little bad during pregnancy. Try to limit to 1 cup a day. But i still see the line. Good luck! Just ordered some wondfos! Cant wait to use these! 

Im getting the hang of tempting. And my temp has been the same for 2 days! Why??


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah I normally only have a couple a day and I've always dropped it when preg, it was cos I was out and socialising so we kept having another and when I got to four I was like, oops, stop now! Lol

Anyway, not hugely darker this morning, but maybe a little darker? I'm consoling myself it can take 72 hours to double and it's only 12 hours from the previous one! It's hard to compare to dry tests though too.

I've got I think 6 more cheapies, so will go twice a day and hope by the time they're used up it'll be much darker and can use the less sensitive one....


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Yeah I normally only have a couple a day and I've always dropped it when preg, it was cos I was out and socialising so we kept having another and when I got to four I was like, oops, stop now! Lol
> 
> Anyway, not hugely darker this morning, but maybe a little darker? I'm consoling myself it can take 72 hours to double and it's only 12 hours from the previous one! It's hard to compare to dry tests though too.
> View attachment 973537
> 
> I've got I think 6 more cheapies, so will go twice a day and hope by the time they're used up it'll be much darker and can use the less sensitive one....

Mmmmm.. Coffee,hard to give up I know but just cutting back to a tastey cup a day shouldn't hurt if you just can't stop lol

And your 3rd one looks darker to me. The doubling really depends on how much natural hcg you started with. And cheapies take a bit to darken up so no surprise there

Praying for a darker lines and a super sticky bean. Man, this is so exciting, :happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

You guuuuuys!! I got FRER, and this is done at 3:15pm on only a couple of hours hold pic taken at five mins.... It's light, but that's clear, right!!??


----------



## Jalanis22

Thats a definite :bfp: when is AF due? Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## flyingduster

AF due tomorrow, so it's totally still legit early, right? I see so many stronger ones earlier, but this is still clear. Ahhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## FTale

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


CONGRATS FLYINGDUSTER :bfp: HH9


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> You guuuuuys!! I got FRER, and this is done at 3:15pm on only a couple of hours hold pic taken at five mins.... It's light, but that's clear, right!!??
> 
> View attachment 973569


Oh, yeah, its totally LEGIT!!!! :happydance:


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> AF due tomorrow, so it's totally still legit early, right? I see so many stronger ones earlier, but this is still clear. Ahhhhhhhh!!!!

That is a very good line. Not as light as you might think. I've seen tons of pics online and it seems the dye isn't as strong as it use to be years ago for FRER. But hey??? You made that test sing!! Congrats!!!:flower:


----------



## Jalanis22

Totally legit! Congrats! 

What does it mean when temp stays the same 2 mornings in a row? Anyone?


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Totally legit! Congrats!
> 
> What does it mean when temp stays the same 2 mornings in a row? Anyone?

It is giving you a baseline to follow. So you have an idea of what your temps are like pre O or post O.


----------



## Jalanis22

FTale said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Totally legit! Congrats!
> 
> What does it mean when temp stays the same 2 mornings in a row? Anyone?
> 
> It is giving you a baseline to follow. So you have an idea of what your temps are like pre O or post O.Click to expand...

I really dont have clue at all. Its my first time i ever temp at all. But i have been having lots of ewcm so hopefully a good sign or something. I usually feel really "hot" before AF or even when im pregnant.


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats flyingduster, there's no denying that bfp!

Jalanis, sometimes I have 2 or 3 days of consistent temps, I mean they could be different down to the hundredth degree but I go with just the tenth for recording (ie: 97.6f vs 97.63), my chart looked whacky when I used the hundredth degree so nixed that and got a clearer view of my temps during my cycles. I'd have to look back but I know I have 2 or 3 days of the same temp before o and 2 days after o at the same temp


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks! Ill see what shows up tomorrow. 

My real question is when can someone conceive after a miscarriage? Is the fertile window open til AF shows or how is it? Im just trying to figure it out since we BD 3 nights ago not sure if to treat those days as a DPO or just wait it out...hopefully im not confusin ya'll.


----------



## Disneylovers

2 weeks roughly after your hcg reaches zero (or however long after cd1 you normally o). It can be more than that but that seems to be typical after early miscarriages as your numbers didn't get super high


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea so i should treat it like a tww thing right? The last beta i had was like 21.5 but that was on 25th of oct..and it dropped from 99 to 21.5 in 4-5 days so i know my hcg should be 0 by now. Does the 2 week to conceive count as 1st day i spotted or is it after it went to 0?


----------



## Hopefulkitty

Hello ladies this is my very first post I am 6dpo and AF is due the 14th. This is month 2 of our journey to becoming a family and I am super hopeful because we used opk's this month so I feel pretty confident we hit the "magic O day"!! When should I take my first test?


----------



## flyingduster

I often have a few days the same temp. Look at my current chart, it has some pre O temps the same as well some days after O were the same as each other too! 

As for when you O again, I don't know really. Hcg never gets to 0, we have a base level of like 2-6 anyway I think, so I guess it depends when your body is back to its own base level and ready to begin prepping a new egg, and then how long is your Folicular phase normally? See mine is long at like 18-19 days, but average is like 14.

You'll probably never know for sure unless you get a significant sign of O and then either a BFP or AF.


----------



## Jalanis22

Hi hopefullkitty! Everyone gets bfps at different days. Not everyone is the same. If you have cheapies you can start those first then if you see something then of course do a better test. But i myself usually start at 8-9 dpo if i have cheapies with me..if not then i wait a little more like 10dpo and on.

Flyingduster- my LP is normally 14 days..i will test tomorrow an OPK to see if lines darkened more or remain the same...hopefully catch that eggy i have lots of ewcm.


----------



## Hopefulkitty

Thanks for responding Jalanis22! I only have 1 FRER right now so maybe I will wait until day 10dpo... I am feeling much different this month as in High temp (Hot all the time), strange pains in my pelvic region, Super hungry all the time and very swollen tata's. I hope all these signs point to my first BFP!!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

I had painful nipps and a little tender breast and i felt like if i was wet for 3 days straight and after that i got a bfp. Your symtpoms sound promising.


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis, I meant you FP, not LP; how long between your AF and when you O. It is variable, but is often similar, especially if you were regular, and might give some idea as to when you might O....

Hopeful kitty, if you can wait, then do! I had a stark white negative at 9dpo, and the faintest hint at 12dpo, my FRER is showing today at 13dpo but it's light so I can't be sure it'd have shown anything a day or two ago, let alone at 10! If you use it and it's a bfn, then you won't know if it was cos it was too early or if you're out, so you'll still obsess! Haha. Wait and see, in time you'll know anyway.... Or just pee on all he sticks. Lmao! Good luck!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ooopsie flyingduster! Well it also is 14 days cause my cycle is regularly 28days. So its tww on both ends.

Hopefullkitty- with my 1st pregnancy it was a bfp 14dpo but since i was young i didnt test early like now. I actuly waited for AF.
2nd -8 & 9 dpo
3rd - 12dpo
4th- 14dpo


----------



## Disneylovers

Flyingduster is right on the hcg levels, I'm tired, it's been a long evening battling bedtime with DS. Treat the first day of negative tests/betas below 5-6 as cd1 as a rough guide, my fp is similar length as flyingduster's it varies from 17-21 days depending on stress levels (higher the stress - longer the fp).

Afm, I'm exhausted from bedtime tantrums from DS. He talks and talks till he is so blooming tired then crying starts. Then he's been waking up at 2am and 4am crying then talks his way back into our bed. 

We got his hair cut finally and that stopped the "my eye itchy from hair poking it" ordeal (can't believe he demanded that long hair so adamantly for his Halloween costume nights lol)... I'm so hoping that all stops soon, too much disruption will delay ovulation me from the physical stress of being sleep deprived. I swear taking care of a newborn would be welcome at this point, they're easier to get to sleep lol. 

Ok I love the stage DS is at, tantrums and all... wouldn't be trying for another otherwise ;) . But getting his haircut, I am sure my ovaries were weeping at my baby looking so much older over the space of 15 mins lol. Even dh said it made him miss having a baby, he's been noticing little babies whilst out too. Something he would do was go "aww so tiny" when I was a teeny tiny bit pregnant with DS, so glad it's not just me invested fully into this. We talked about keeping it a secret until my parents get here in Dec if this cycle is successful, DH barely made it an hour after I showed him a positive test with DS before he called immediate family... I haven't told him likely days for when AF would be due yet so I might hold out on him if I feel confident in the slightest lol. 

In rambling and need sleeeeeeep! Let's hope daylight savings time changing in the us goes smoothly! No toddlers waking up at stupid o'clock please!


----------



## Aphy

BFN today at 12dpo and bbs no longer sore so I'm pretty confident AF will be starting around Tuesday again


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I haven't had time to post much at all and I still haven't caught up with previous posts. my husband is finally home since Wednesday but oh my goodness daylight savings last weekend has ruined my children's sleep. it's crazy. last night wasn't AS bad. they are getting up at crazy times. damn daylight savings!
> 
> no dtd yet but only cd10 I think. Maybe cd9. must check app later. haven't checked cm haven't temped. my priority now is my diet. I have been putting realy bad food on my body and gained pounds and feel really bad about myself. so I'm tryingredients really really hard to eat better and drink more water. I need to lose a stone asap.
> 
> FTale how are you doing? you are near ov now? or are you not tracking it? hope all is well with you x
> 
> Disney lovers I see af came. so sorry it wasn't your month x
> 
> flying duster how do you have the patience! it looks good temp wise anyway. hope you get your bfp.
> 
> everyone else I promise I'll catch up later. now that hubby is home things aren't as mad here so I'll check back in a while
> 
> Hey, Lyo!! I'm doing ok. Just trying not to stress out this cycle. Being on the Soy was new for me and I didn't want to boink it up. It has been strange though. I felt like I was going to ovulate on CD7 but my body calmed down. And now my opk looks negative but close as in it should happen some time this weekend.
> 
> Did you get a chance to catch up on some rest now that your husband is home?Click to expand...

Not really FTale. things are just so busy right now. we are both tired and cranky all week! I'm hoping I'll get a few hours away soon. myou daughter is turning 4 on 15th this month so I'm organising a small party for next weekend. we have also started the santa shop so all in all I havent even thought of ttc very much. I have tried posting here a few times and kept getting interrupted! 
so I'm cd12 according to my app. I checked cm last night and totally non fertile which is unusual for me it normally changes by cd10. did opk yesterday evening and totally negative. it's my first time using these opks. they are ics. I have 2 sticks left with the clearblue digital so if I get a possible positive on cheapies I'll use those then. haven't dtd yet this month but will start tonight!!

FTale how you doing. sounds like you are doing everything right and hope ov is happening soon for you x


----------



## Lyo28

flyingduster said:


> You guuuuuys!! I got FRER, and this is done at 3:15pm on only a couple of hours hold pic taken at five mins.... It's light, but that's clear, right!!??
> 
> View attachment 973569

Massive congrats Flying duster. so so happy for you. &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;

so great when someone gets bfp on here.


----------



## Lyo28

Disneylovers said:


> Flyingduster is right on the hcg levels, I'm tired, it's been a long evening battling bedtime with DS. Treat the first day of negative tests/betas below 5-6 as cd1 as a rough guide, my fp is similar length as flyingduster's it varies from 17-21 days depending on stress levels (higher the stress - longer the fp).
> 
> Afm, I'm exhausted from bedtime tantrums from DS. He talks and talks till he is so blooming tired then crying starts. Then he's been waking up at 2am and 4am crying then talks his way back into our bed.
> 
> We got his hair cut finally and that stopped the "my eye itchy from hair poking it" ordeal (can't believe he demanded that long hair so adamantly for his Halloween costume nights lol)... I'm so hoping that all stops soon, too much disruption will delay ovulation me from the physical stress of being sleep deprived. I swear taking care of a newborn would be welcome at this point, they're easier to get to sleep lol.
> 
> Ok I love the stage DS is at, tantrums and all... wouldn't be trying for another otherwise ;) . But getting his haircut, I am sure my ovaries were weeping at my baby looking so much older over the space of 15 mins lol. Even dh said it made him miss having a baby, he's been noticing little babies whilst out too. Something he would do was go "aww so tiny" when I was a teeny tiny bit pregnant with DS, so glad it's not just me invested fully into this. We talked about keeping it a secret until my parents get here in Dec if this cycle is successful, DH barely made it an hour after I showed him a positive test with DS before he called immediate family... I haven't told him likely days for when AF would be due yet so I might hold out on him if I feel confident in the slightest lol.
> 
> In rambling and need sleeeeeeep! Let's hope daylight savings time changing in the us goes smoothly! No toddlers waking up at stupid o'clock please!

same here sleep wise with my 2 year old. I feel your pain there! 

I know what you mean about the haircut. my nearly 4 yr old got her haircut a few days ago. it had gone so long and she had lovely ringlet curls. All her curls are gone now. apparantly they were baby curls. it made me really emotional as the curls were part of her and everyone always commented on them and now they are gone.


----------



## FTale

Hopefulkitty said:


> Hello ladies this is my very first post I am 6dpo and AF is due the 14th. This is month 2 of our journey to becoming a family and I am super hopeful because we used opk's this month so I feel pretty confident we hit the "magic O day"!! When should I take my first test?

:happydance:Welcome Hopefulkitty:happydance:

Thank you for joining us!! You can test as early as 9dpo but seeing a positive is more likely to happen after 10dpo in my experience. FX for starting your family real soon!!


----------



## FTale

Aphy said:


> BFN today at 12dpo and bbs no longer sore so I'm pretty confident AF will be starting around Tuesday again

I'm sorry! You still have time to implant as late as 12dpo u read. Don't loose hope :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Flyingduster is right on the hcg levels, I'm tired, it's been a long evening battling bedtime with DS. Treat the first day of negative tests/betas below 5-6 as cd1 as a rough guide, my fp is similar length as flyingduster's it varies from 17-21 days depending on stress levels (higher the stress - longer the fp).
> 
> Afm, I'm exhausted from bedtime tantrums from DS. He talks and talks till he is so blooming tired then crying starts. Then he's been waking up at 2am and 4am crying then talks his way back into our bed.
> 
> We got his hair cut finally and that stopped the "my eye itchy from hair poking it" ordeal (can't believe he demanded that long hair so adamantly for his Halloween costume nights lol)... I'm so hoping that all stops soon, too much disruption will delay ovulation me from the physical stress of being sleep deprived. I swear taking care of a newborn would be welcome at this point, they're easier to get to sleep lol.
> 
> Ok I love the stage DS is at, tantrums and all... wouldn't be trying for another otherwise ;) . But getting his haircut, I am sure my ovaries were weeping at my baby looking so much older over the space of 15 mins lol. Even dh said it made him miss having a baby, he's been noticing little babies whilst out too. Something he would do was go "aww so tiny" when I was a teeny tiny bit pregnant with DS, so glad it's not just me invested fully into this. We talked about keeping it a secret until my parents get here in Dec if this cycle is successful, DH barely made it an hour after I showed him a positive test with DS before he called immediate family... I haven't told him likely days for when AF would be due yet so I might hold out on him if I feel confident in the slightest lol.
> 
> In rambling and need sleeeeeeep! Let's hope daylight savings time changing in the us goes smoothly! No toddlers waking up at stupid o'clock please!

OK, that is too cute!!!! Your hubby couldn't wait an hour before telling...awwwww! 

Oh,the haircut. Isn't it something how grownup they look when that hair is all neat up. I cut my daughter curl myself when she was two. Total disaster. When it dried she had a curly cone shaped hairdo...lol..poor baby.

I hope you can keep your next bfp secret for a while or at least that you are TTC. You relaxing up or doing something did for next cycle?


----------



## Jalanis22

My temp is the same again! :saywhat:

Im getting frustrated it hasnt changed.


----------



## FTale

Lyo::hugs: Now that's what I call busy when TTC falls off the radar. I hope your party is fun. Kids are usually easy to please with sugar and presents. :D

As far as bd, now is perfect time even if cervix seems non fertile. Can change in and instant.

I am cd10 I believe and got a super positive opk last night on target brand opk and I think on my cheapie but it is such crap that I want my money back. Don't even want to use the hpts that I got from the same place either.

Today is the day I join a dear friend on our walk for suicide awareness and prevention. I will be gone all day and I just hope the pain isn't too severe if ovulation occurs during. We be at least 3 times in 5 day fertile window and will toss one more in tonight....meh, a girl can dream right. Other than taking Soy, we went ahead and picked out names for the baby... Hopefully that makes the lil one want to stick around...lol 

OK, gotta!!!!


----------



## Hopefulkitty

Ok I think I am going to wait to start testing until 10dpo which would be Friday.... Uggggghhhh this will be the longest week ever :(

Off topic I have been drinking Fertilitea and Red raspberry leaf tea, has anyone else tried these? I kinda feel silly but I heard it help tone your uterus..


----------



## flyingduster

Well guys, I'm feeling a bit cautious this morning, my test is no darker. I have full confidence I AM currently preg, cos it's still a BFP, but I'm juuuuust cautious it might not be a sticky one growing as it should. 

Ideally I'll wait another few days to use my last FRER and get a more conclusive answer, but regardless I need to slow the obsession and just let it be whatever it'll be, so I will be scarce here until I have more of an answer. I'll update anything to update, but I won't keep checking here several times a day!!! Lol.


----------



## Jalanis22

I see it a tad darker...hopefully they darken enough soon..:hugs:


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Well guys, I'm feeling a bit cautious this morning, my test is no darker. I have full confidence I AM currently preg, cos it's still a BFP, but I'm juuuuust cautious it might not be a sticky one growing as it should.
> 
> Ideally I'll wait another few days to use my last FRER and get a more conclusive answer, but regardless I need to slow the obsession and just let it be whatever it'll be, so I will be scarce here until I have more of an answer. I'll update anything to update, but I won't keep checking here several times a day!!! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 973623

Oh, hun, :hugs: I don't trust the dye in the FRER anymore. I think they are not as strong. Especially depending how long of a hold you had too. you are still early. My beta was only 13 on 11dpo with my daughter. Beta doubling can be slow early on. Will be praying really hard for your bean to stick stick stick. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> My temp is the same again! :saywhat:
> 
> Im getting frustrated it hasnt changed.

It good when you know you have ovulated but can be frustrating when you are waiting for a sign of ovulation. Waiting for that temp spike. :blush: 

Hang in there as it will start changing up.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale, What are the preO and post O temps normally?


----------



## bbygurl719

Congrats flying duster


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Ftale, What are the preO and post O temps normally?

The norm is different for every person. That's why we temp so we know what is normal for our bodies. After at least 3 cycles of temping you get an idea of what is normal for you ie first thing in morning, AFTER O and during AF. Hth :D


----------



## FTale

Having mayor cramping with my right ovary. Sweet jelly beans this had better be a real ovulation. Junk hurts so bad I want to cry. :cry:

If my temp doesn't rise over next two days, I'm having a stiff drink of whatever I can get my hands on.:thumbup:


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale do you find your ibs symptoms are worse when you o? I Know my digestive sensitivities are worse right before o and adds to the ovulation pain


----------



## Lyo28

flying duster one day isn't a long time to see a definite change. praying and hoping for sticky bean for you xx 

FTale fingers crossed for ovulation for you today. that pain sounds horrid you poor thing. it sure sounds like ovulation to me. 

afm dunno what on earth going on as no sign of cm changing from extremely infertile. it's sticky and pasty. its cd13. well gonnas keep opk testing and will dtd and hope for the best.


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers:Yes, you know what, it does. I'm usually so focused on the ovulation I ignore ibs. I get a really fully feeling and get gas over anything I eat. The gas seems to make my ovaries feel like they are on fire.

Lyo: Its ovulation alright but not a good one. :nope: The pain was so intense like it was trying but no dice in my opinion.:nope:
Sounds like you will have a late O since you might have been under stress with the kiddos while hubby was away? I say give it till cd16 and you will be Oing for sure. And I'm betting you need some relaxation and tons of fluids too. :hugs:


Well, my temp stayed the same this morning. It didn't rise or drop even though I tossed and turned all night. So, I'm feeling a bit down. Need to catch up on sleep and drinking water today.


Hope everyone else is having a good start to the week. Stay warm!! :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

So my temp got a huge dip but not sure if because i forgot to temp, i got up to go to the rr and thats it. I think it should be fine wasnt active or anything. Now this is where it all starts changing up. I did an opk yesterday and it was - but i did have a lot of ewcm so not sure.


----------



## Coco Tutu

Hey everyone!

Long time no see, but I am stalking you all ;) So I decided to break my silence to say CONGRATS FlyingDuster!!! That's amazing news!

And of course to wish all the other ladies the best of luck for this month! I am so sorry to read your story Jalanis but glad that you are being proactive :)

FTale I hope those strong pains mean a strong ovulation with a strong beautiful egg ready to turn into a baby this cycle :)

Hugs to you all and I will keep checking back till all of you get your BFPs!

(I am doing fine, being nauseous -but not puking- and tired, which is somewhat reassuring. I 've got my 10week scan the 19th of November)


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis, yes getting up will affect your temp. Yes, by lots. Doesn't matter if you're active or not, your awake temp is very different to your just-awoken temp. Mine always drops heaps if I have been up, even for a minute to walk over, out dressing gown on and go "oops, should temp!" And it's way down....

Thanks for your support guys. I'm feeling really unsure today. I was gonna put my thermometer away, but I didn't, so I stupidly temped this morning anyway, and it was down. 

Now, remember FF stuffing my chart all over he place moving the crosshairs lots?? How it originally said cd17 for O, with a fairly low coverline. Then when my chart went triphasic it moved the crosshairs about a bit and then settled on cd18 with a much higher coverline? Well this mornings temp was a smidge below the coverline (0.02) and when I recorded it...... FF went and moved my crosshairs again! Lmao. So I was all paranoid thinking a"rgh, it's below coverline, I'm definitely loosing it!" And then FF moves my coverline back down to where it was originally and my O to cd17 again so my new temp is well above the new coverline. So whoooooo friggen knows!!! Lol.

Sooooo I was regretting temping, causing worry. But now I'm sorta glad, cos if I DO wipe blood it won't be a huge shock. Of cooooourse I hope it's nothing! But I'm more prepared if it does all go. 

So my plan now is to hope I get a conclusive answer by my tests over the next few days, and if not then ill go for betas. I could go for betas today but I dunno if I want to. I'm worried I'll just loose it and know anyway.


----------



## Jalanis22

Flyingduster- I will see what my temp is tomorrow morning..i checked my temp throughout the night and it lowered to 97.3 but i was just checking the thermometer to see if it was functioning. Have you tested again? I hope this is nothing for you. It sucks when you loose hope when you see something that is not adding up. At first i was excited when i had gotten my bfp but then as i started seeing no progression then lighter tests then brown i knew something wasnt right..since there i lost hope cause ive had a previous MMC also and it started the same. So i instantly knew something wasnt right. Hopefully your tests darken quick :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

Flyingduster, don't worry too much about the temp drop, looking on FF at pregnancy charts, a LOT have various dips early on in pregnancy and don't result in miscarriage, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!!

AFM, spotting brown has finally gone, roll on next week for operation: BD like bunnies haha, not sure why but my cycles that are lighter, I spot brown for so much longer, I don't put it on my chart because it's only when I would wipe. it's like err come on AF get out of here already!!

Jalanis, my temp will drop .5 of a degree when just the covers are pulled off me, but if I get up and walk around my temp rises by about the same, especially if I have to go get DS when he's crying in his own bedroom.

DS after a week of napping, BEAUTIFULLY!! now no longer wants to nap again :O he is not liking the clocks changing and thinks 6.15am is totally acceptable time to wake up :o I guess this cycle I will be temping at 6.15am ha! I am fully ready for a nap though!

Oh and my wondfo's came today, well they were delivered to my in-laws (our banking is still set to their address so amazon and paypal etc go off billing address if like a dumbo I forget to change it). personally I'm feeling really uncomfortable them knowing we're ttc, let alone my tests being sent there by mistake... I wish DH hadn't said anything to them :/


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers- yea i got up and was really alert cause someone was coming. That must of changed my temp. I still have snots of ewcm. I also ordered wondfos but dont receive til next week so that makes me be in the tww.


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah I'm stopping worrying again. It'll be ok either way. I'd like to KNOW either way, but whatever. I'll test later this afternoon with a cheapie. 

Gonna go knit in the sunshine. :)


----------



## FTale

Coco Tutu said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Long time no see, but I am stalking you all ;) So I decided to break my silence to say CONGRATS FlyingDuster!!! That's amazing news!
> 
> And of course to wish all the other ladies the best of luck for this month! I am so sorry to read your story Jalanis but glad that you are being proactive :)
> 
> FTale I hope those strong pains mean a strong ovulation with a strong beautiful egg ready to turn into a baby this cycle :)
> 
> Hugs to you all and I will keep checking back till all of you get your BFPs!
> 
> (I am doing fine, being nauseous -but not puking- and tired, which is somewhat reassuring. I 've got my 10week scan the 19th of November)


Thank you so much. I was totally in the dumps today. Very emotional too. Wanted to cry over whatever upset me. I know its because of being Frustrated with not knowing if I really O'd or not. But I like the sound of 'strong ovulation/beautiful egg'. :hugs:

I'm looking forward to a high temp and a bfp this cycle (insert cheering).

Wishing you all the best on your 10 week scan. That is actually the coolest scan I have never forgotten. The baby always looks like a lil alien to me..lol..its probably just me. Keep us posted on how it goes :hugs:


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Yeah I'm stopping worrying again. It'll be ok either way. I'd like to KNOW either way, but whatever. I'll test later this afternoon with a cheapie.
> 
> Gonna go knit in the sunshine. :)

:hugs:

I like the idea of knitting in the sunshine. Is any chance of you getting your progesterone checked though? I personally would get a beta but you do whatever makes you feel ok. Wish I could do more to give you comfort/certainty. :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Actually FTale, I ended up going for a walk down to the maternity centre, but I met a real jerk of a midwife who basically looked down her nose at me when I said AF was only due yesterday, despite showing her my BFP. She refused to do bloods, just their own pee test which is much less sensitive so was bfn. She handed me a spare and told me to test again in three days. Sigh.

I've been feeling pretty good today. 

And then I went and wiped a tiny spot of pink. Sigh. So I've put my cup in and I expect it'll become a full flow in time. Ahhhhh well. At least it shows I'm not totally paranoid at my tests! They really weren't dark enough or progressing well enough!! 

I am sad, but not too bad. My tests haven't been dark enough to spark real hope, plus my temp drop and them not progressing. So what will be, will be. 

It's also nice to know the one and only bd we got in actually did do the trick, it just didn't stick, but we did get pregnant!! Haha.

Next month!!!!


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry:
I just don't know what to think. Aside from wanting to strangle that Midwife!! I'm so sorry this is happening. I trust your instincts but still want this little bean to stick. :cry::hugs: Please let us know how you are feeling and if the spotting gets worse or goes the heck away. We are here for you all the way!!!


----------



## Aphy

Flyingduster,I second everything FTale just said! But now that you know it's possible to get pregnant,you will get a sticky bfp soon I'm sure! I'm still hoping the spotting doesn't become anything more for you. Thinking of you!


----------



## Jalanis22

Flyingduster sorry to hear this! I know it sucks! But now you know you can get sticky bean soon enough. :hugs:

Afm my temp are a little low which i honestly do not care if its AF i want to know whefe my body is at now at this point. I do feel my nipps a little pained not too much so hopefully a sign of something.


----------



## Lyo28

so sorry to read your update flying duster. thinking of you right now xxx let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Lyo28

Disneylovers said:


> Flyingduster, don't worry too much about the temp drop, looking on FF at pregnancy charts, a LOT have various dips early on in pregnancy and don't result in miscarriage, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!!
> 
> AFM, spotting brown has finally gone, roll on next week for operation: BD like bunnies haha, not sure why but my cycles that are lighter, I spot brown for so much longer, I don't put it on my chart because it's only when I would wipe. it's like err come on AF get out of here already!!
> 
> Jalanis, my temp will drop .5 of a degree when just the covers are pulled off me, but if I get up and walk around my temp rises by about the same, especially if I have to go get DS when he's crying in his own bedroom.
> 
> DS after a week of napping, BEAUTIFULLY!! now no longer wants to nap again :O he is not liking the clocks changing and thinks 6.15am is totally acceptable time to wake up :o I guess this cycle I will be temping at 6.15am ha! I am fully ready for a nap though!
> 
> Oh and my wondfo's came today, well they were delivered to my in-laws (our banking is still set to their address so amazon and paypal etc go off billing address if like a dumbo I forget to change it). personally I'm feeling really uncomfortable them knowing we're ttc, let alone my tests being sent there by mistake... I wish DH hadn't said anything to them :/

our daylight savings was over a week ago and it'seems only now the 4 to 5am wake ups have stopped. Hate daylight savings.


I have been spotting brown too every month up until around cd 9. funnily this month I didn't but had every other month sonce started trying. this month is weird. had very non fertile cm and negative ovulation tests then last niget just before bed I spotted that I had some ecwm. like only tiny bit butility it was there. so dtd last night and did ov test today negative and now cm gone back to creamy non stretchy. so not sure am I gonna ovulate in a few days or have I already. I hope I haven't as only bd once last night so would have missed it. cd14 now anyhow and just have to wait and see what happens with opks.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale did you get temp rise yet? is o pain gone?


----------



## Jalanis22

Quick question ladies! I just did an opk and test line is almost same as control line, is that why my temp is dropping cause i ovulate soon? I did an opk yesterday also and it was faint and right now its really close as control line.


----------



## Disneylovers

Some will see an ovulation dip in their temps, some don't. mine is minimal drop but it's always there. Yours looks good with the cm pattern to be ovulation dip, GL and baby dust to you!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahh excited to see my body is ready then! It was a drop i had i checked twice to make sure it was right and it was. I was seeing some opk pics and mine looks like "positive" not "super positive" yet. Thats how some had the tests labeled so maybe i should count it as a postive opk. Ahh would love a bfp for my bday which is this month on the 26th! My timing would be right waiting for the tww. Hopefully we catch that eggy :yipee:


----------



## Coco Tutu

flying duster sending hugs your way. FTale put it really well, we do have instincts, however I hope this time little bean proves you wrong and sticks. If not, next cycle :)


----------



## Disneylovers

:hugs::hugs::hugs: FlyingDuster, I hope the spotting turns out to be nothing, huge hugs!


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis, you gotta learn with temping that you can't reeeeally analyse the individual temps, it is the overal picture they give that tells the story. Though ya wanna pick apart every one, I know!!!

And thanks for all the love guy, but yes it became full flow overnight, my cup was overflowing! Lol. So cd1! On to next month! I am happy we got preg on just on bd, so I have hope we will get preg again soon. :)


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale did you get temp rise yet? is o pain gone?

Hey, Lyo

Well, it did a good rise but its been cold here so I have no idea if its because of the warm blanket I use or really a shift in temp. My right ovary is paining me but not ovulation pain just feels really tender like a cyst. Who knows. I feel like normal so I'm guessing I didn't O again. I did order some natural progesterone cream offline to use starting tomorrow to help with my low progesterone issue. I'm trying to do all I can before we take a true break after this cycle. I also landed a new job very part time but awesome pay and hours so no need for a sitter. :thumbup: In addition I sent my crappy LH/HPT tests back to amazon. So I have no tests to use and will just get AF or won't but I am technically 2 days into the tww. Been a really busy day of running around and I still have one more appt to make it to for my daughter in 30 minutes...lol

MAN!! I'm not sure what's going on with you body. I don't think you O'd early though. I think its just going to be late. So keep bding and even toss in some preseed if you can to keep it non hostile in there. As for spotting brown not being here this cycle :shrug::shrug: My cycle was short too and no spotting pass 5dpo this time. Is it the weather maybe? Have you tried drinking some relaxing decaffeinated tea? It sounds like your body is ready to ovulate just holding off. Keep us posted!! And don't stop the bding..lol :hugs:


----------



## FTale

FlyingDuster::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending you lots of love and more :hugs::hugs::hugs: You did do it, and I have faith your body will bring on a sticky bean here again soon. :hugs:


----------



## Aphy

FTale,I can't believe you self discipline in just waiting for AF to show or not without any testing! I want to be like that! I only have 1 CB digital with weeks estimator left in the house and I am already itching to get more &#128514; But I think your way is the smartest and cheapest way if I can only bring myself to follow it


----------



## Jalanis22

So me and DH just Bd and i just changed pantyliner and i have 2 unusual light brownish/ yellow spots. Looks like when i had Implantation spotting this last cycle i had. Not sure what i can be. Maybe irritation or idk.


----------



## FTale

Aphy said:


> FTale,I can't believe you self discipline in just waiting for AF to show or not without any testing! I want to be like that! I only have 1 CB digital with weeks estimator left in the house and I am already itching to get more &#128514; But I think your way is the smartest and cheapest way if I can only bring myself to follow it

I'm a poas addict. But I'm literally burnt out on testing/bfns and knowing my ovaries aren't really working right makes it easier this time. I still have hope but its tempered. LOL..I am curious about the weeks estimator test but I'd for sure have to be pregnant before I even bothered with one. Some thing about looking at 'not pregnant' that is so final...even if testing early..lol Yup I'm a chicken.

You testing soon?


----------



## Disneylovers

Dh picked up my opks and hpt cheapies from my idiocy of having them delivered to my in law's debacle, so I have 50 opks plus the 5 or 6 digis I had left from last cycle, and because amazon sent me replacement hpt's from the indented set, I have 50 hpts :o 

I don't know whether I'd trust the ACCUmed tests though (they have the same expiration date (March 2017) as the batch I complained about, where as the wondfos all have almost 2yrs till they expire and I trust them more.

This amount of hpt's for a poas addict is crazy lol!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahh it feels exciting to have soo many tests right :haha: Disneylovers. I received my wondfo already thinking i would receive next week but now i have to hold up for the tww since i think i may have ovulated today or early tomorrow... i still test once in a while since i havent gotten my period to make sure either its a negative or maybe and early bfp.

Only symptom is light nipp pain.

Flyingduster- im sorry you got AF but hey at least you know where your body is at and wont have you up and down like i was. Remember they always say your more fertile after an early miscarriage FX you get next cycle too :hugs:


----------



## Aphy

According to FF AF is now 1 day late but looking at my temps, I wonder if I didn't O on cd16 rather than cd14 though that wouldn't make sense since my opk went back to negative on cd16 but was positive on cd14...No sign of AF this morning either but I am giving her until tonight to show up, if she doesn't then I will use that last test to see once and for all. As for my temp, I have no idea what to make of it since I most likely have to discard it this morning: I slept really badly, woke up almost every hour. Usually temp around 05:20am but took it at 04:20am and it was 36.2 (but this is unreliable since I was waking so often), I then tried to sleep again and finally fell asleep again around 05:00am only to wake up again at 05:20am from a nightmare (since it was my normal temping time I decided to temp again and this time it was 36.7)...slept again and took it an hour later and it was 36.8. So I can't even rely on my temp this morning to give me an indication if AF is going to start today or not. So frustrated!

As for the CB digital with weeks, the plan was to only use it after I have a confirmed BFP but since its the only one I have in the house, I will have to use it tonight if AF hasn't shown up


----------



## Jalanis22

Hopefully AF stays away Aphy! I cant tell you much about temping im barely starting myself on that so dont know that much..will be looking for an update in the a.m good luck fx


----------



## Disneylovers

I'd wait to use fmu for the test Aphy, just has a better concentration of hcg in morning samples vs smu and so on. 

I'm glad I have wondfos back again, I had 12 ACCUmed opks but now I feel better having enough to see through to test multiple times during the day on my fertile window. I'm thinking I'll start testing on CD 10 as usual just in case I o earlier still


----------



## FTale

Aphy: Did you take test same time of day on cd16? Either way only about a days difference with the testing. Temps are my worse enemy this cycle, so I'm not much help there. I've been waking up at crazy hours in the cold trying to temp..lol...

Hey, if its the only test you have then so be it. Some times you just have to know. And being a day late or just before AF is time enough to pick up on a digital at this point unless you implanted late. :hugs: Hoping that digital is a bfp!!

Disney: WOWzers!! You are full loaded..lol. I wanted to get Wondfos this cycle but went with the other silly brand which by now they should have made it back to the sender. I've heard pretty good things about them. I think cd 10 is a good start for testing on O. I started earlier since I was on Soy but couldn't tell what was going on because my LH strips were so bad. Once I got a name brand from store it literally said I was about to O...ugh, so barely caught it. Here's to catching that egg before it gets crowded at home with your fam coming in!! :hugs:

Jalanis: Sounds like you are gearing up for O or maybe Oing???? Your tests should be looking close to positive no?

Flyingduster: :hugs: thinking of you.

Lyo: Any sign of impending O? Hope you are getting some good sleep. It will help for sure.



Speaking of sleep, I've been up since 2am like a crazy person. I wasn't even freezing like I am now at my computer. I wish I was sleepy but I'm not. I have my first day of work too in 5 hours..lol.. How I wish I was still downing coffee like a mad person. My temps are low but for sure a slight raise like my normal low progesterone issue. Hopefully the progesterone I start taking this evening gives it a boost. Other than that, I'm hoping for a short first day a work so I can catch up on cleaning the kitchen. Looks like after Thanksgiving dishes in there already.


----------



## Lyo28

Aphy hope it's good news from the cb digital. best of luck to you. 

FTale yes I think it's near. had some ecwm this morning and just did an opk that's not that far from positive. I'll do another later but I'd say could be positive by tomorrow. I'm annoyed now I missed bd last night as we were both so tired but managed the night before and will again tonight so hopefully we will be covered. I feel like my bodyssey is behaving strangely this month though! !


----------



## Aphy

FTale, yes, took temp same time every day for the opks. If for argument sake I did O on cd16 and not cd14, it means my LP is currently on 13 today (over the past 4 months it has varied between 11-14 days) so that means AF might show up tomorrow. No sign of her as yet and I am basically finished working for the day.


----------



## FTale

Lyo: It has to be the change in seasons. I wish there was some research available showing cycle statistics on symptoms women experience during all the months of the year. I'm happy your test is leaning towards positive. As far as when you bd...pffft...some ppl get bfp 5 days out from O.


----------



## FTale

Aphy said:


> FTale, yes, took temp same time every day for the opks. If for argument sake I did O on cd16 and not cd14, it means my LP is currently on 13 today (over the past 4 months it has varied between 11-14 days) so that means AF might show up tomorrow. No sign of her as yet and I am basically finished working for the day.

Lucky, I start work in 15 min. Being at this stage in the tww is nerve wracking. I really hope you are preggy! How do you feel? FX :hugs:


----------



## Aphy

At this stage I am just trying to convince myself to not get my hopes up but I know I am going to be disappointed when I see the words "not pregnant". Only have a 3 hour hold so far so going to wait as long as I can. Fmu doesn't work well for me since I get up so often at night


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- i didnt buy anymore opks but it looked like a positive to me. And my temp went up again at 97.8 so maybe i ovulated already. Lets hope for the best!


----------



## Aphy

Got my answer!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2500.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Disneylovers

Aphy said:


> Got my answer!

Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats aphy!! :yipee:


----------



## Coco Tutu

Congrats Aphy!!! :) 

Flyingduster many hugs and upwards and onwards! As you said, with just one time you guys did it! Imagine what you can accomplish this cycle!


----------



## Aphy

Thank you ladies!


----------



## FTale

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

CONGRATS APHY :bfp: HH9 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## FTale

Aphy said:


> Thank you ladies!


HHAHAHAHA...YES!!!!! You made that test speak the words we all want to hear/see!!! 

I'm so happy for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## Aphy

Thank you FTale!


----------



## Jalanis22

Finally had some O pains! Hopefully we caught it! We didnt bd as much this time around.ill make sure we get more :sex: lol


----------



## Lyo28

Aphy thrilled for you I remember you were on a thread I was on a few months ago. so happy for you! !!


----------



## Lyo28

typically the one night my husband goes to bed early and is totally unconsciously sleeping as he had a long day at work I am feeling very fertile. copious ecwm. very open cervix. luckily normally it's never an issue but tonight he asked could we wait till tomorrow. now technically opk still negative but if it turns positive tomorrow and I ovulate same night then it might be too late. Hopefully we will still be OK. I'd hate to think we missed our chance this month. Unless I can wake him early in morning ... do ye girls think dtd day of pos opk and not before would be enough. Head wrecked over it now!!


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> typically the one night my husband goes to bed early and is totally unconsciously sleeping as he had a long day at work I am feeling very fertile. copious ecwm. very open cervix. luckily normally it's never an issue but tonight he asked could we wait till tomorrow. now technically opk still negative but if it turns positive tomorrow and I ovulate same night then it might be too late. Hopefully we will still be OK. I'd hate to think we missed our chance this month. Unless I can wake him early in morning ... do ye girls think dtd day of pos opk and not before would be enough. Head wrecked over it now!!

Yes, I was researching like crazy when others got bfps and so many said the day of O or positive test because it was the only time that got the chance to bd. Some went as far as to say 5 days before O...but geesh. I think because you do not have a solid positive yet you will be good. The egg is viable for 24 hours. Have you had any O pain? My husband and I think my ph is too acid for spermies to last long so we try to get as close to O time as possible. I think I used pre-seed this cycle a few times too. 

If he is willing in the morning, go for it!!!! Resting tonight just might be what he needs. FX :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratulations aphy and so sorry flying duster


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: FX you catch that eggie!!!:hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- Thanks likewise! Have you symptom spotted yet? When should i count it as DPO? After yesterdays positive opk or after todays pain? Reassuring to know when to test. Im anxious to see my temp tomorrow morning to see if it elevated or what its actually doing.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> typically the one night my husband goes to bed early and is totally unconsciously sleeping as he had a long day at work I am feeling very fertile. copious ecwm. very open cervix. luckily normally it's never an issue but tonight he asked could we wait till tomorrow. now technically opk still negative but if it turns positive tomorrow and I ovulate same night then it might be too late. Hopefully we will still be OK. I'd hate to think we missed our chance this month. Unless I can wake him early in morning ... do ye girls think dtd day of pos opk and not before would be enough. Head wrecked over it now!!
> 
> Yes, I was researching like crazy when others got bfps and so many said the day of O or positive test because it was the only time that got the chance to bd. Some went as far as to say 5 days before O...but geesh. I think because you do not have a solid positive yet you will be good. The egg is viable for 24 hours. Have you had any O pain? My husband and I think my ph is too acid for spermies to last long so we try to get as close to O time as possible. I think I used pre-seed this cycle a few times too.
> 
> If he is willing in the morning, go for it!!!! Resting tonight just might be what he needs. FX :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks for the info Ftale. well did opk first thing this morning which seemed very positive. so used my digital to double check and it was flashing.. very confused then as when it popped out of holder lines looked as dark as each other. I'll attach a pic but we managed barely to bd this morning. the most unromantic rushed pressurised bd ever. but at least we got it done! kids were waking as it was happening urrghh pressure! now I'm gonna but more digitals today even though I shouldn't but I need to see the static smiley!


----------



## Lyo28

Jalanis22 said:


> Ftale- Thanks likewise! Have you symptom spotted yet? When should i count it as DPO? After yesterdays positive opk or after todays pain? Reassuring to know when to test. Im anxious to see my temp tomorrow morning to see if it elevated or what its actually doing.

best of luck Jalanis!

1dpo is day of temp rise normally. like last monight had my pos opk one day then ov pain next day then temp rise day after. so day of temp rise was 1dpo


----------



## Lyo28

this is opk . Sorry about pic but I had to crop a lot to get it to fit here. the smaller one is digital that gave flashing. do they look positive?
 



Attached Files:







20161110_071357-1-1.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Aphy

Thank you ladies!

Lyo, that is one impressive temp drop! So glad you are O'ing. Get as much BD in as possible!


----------



## Lyo28

Aphy said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Lyo, that is one impressive temp drop! So glad you are O'ing. Get as much BD in as possible!

that's actually from last month Aphy!! haven't been able to temp at all this month


----------



## Aphy

Whoops, my bad :dohh: Still get as much BD in as you can though :winkwink:


----------



## Lyo28

to yeah that's the plan. I just got static smiley on digital so I'm glad I got some in this morning. will do tonight and tomorrow night and probably leave it at that now. 


must remove the link to ff!

how are you feeling Aphy?


----------



## FTale

Lyo: Bd!!! Hahaha...those tests are saying you are ready but I'm guessing you know thus already. Rushed/begged bd...meh, I did it a lot this cycle LOL. We can't do this alone so, yeah...lol 

Jalanis: I'm a slow riser but Lyo is right about 1dpo being the day of temp rise. Its more about a sustained temp. You can see it after 3 higher than pre O temps where you were not bleeding. Mine usually hits 97.9 on 4 dpo which it did like clockwork.



So I'm headed to work in a lil bit but wanted to post that today will be my first whole day on P cream. 40morning/40evening , 8Omg total of the cream a day in soft spots on my body. Hopefully by 6dpo I will see a big temp change. The only weird thing this cycle is reflux with my vitamins and sugary foods. Otherwise I feel nothing cept for my right ovary feeling tight like usual. Ok,gotta go. Catch y'all later.


----------



## Aphy

Lyo,I'm feeling good &#128522; struggling to focus at work and not tell anyone but just have to make the weekend then it's open cards. 

Excellent times BD for you this morning and your plan sounds perfect...bet you DH is feeling lucky!


----------



## FTale

APHY: FX you can keep it to yourself...for a bit Hehehe.


----------



## Aphy

I am not well known for having self discipline &#128514;


----------



## Jalanis22

My temp had a drop again so im not even sure whats doing on...i know i did ovulate cause of the O pain i had yesterday i was even a little bloated. Maybe its the weather change here were having too. When i started temping it was a little hot now the days are beginning to be fresh so i think that may be it. Im usually a hot person during the tww so i really think its the weather change. Well see i will still count it as dpo.


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh, congrats Aphy!!!!!!!! Squeeeeee! How exciting!! Ohh, so when if your due date gonna be? Ahh, so excited for youuuuu

And thanks guys for all the thoughts. :) I've been fine. AF sucks but no more than usual. I feel hopeful really cos I did definitely get pregnant!! I've never had a loss before, so I'm not all jaded and adding another notch and not being able to hope for next time etc, it was (hopefully) a one off, it happens lots to everyone, and I already have two kids I got pregnant with fairly easily so I know I can do it, and that tiny pregnancy was just more proof of that really. 

My temp has now bottomed out about as low as it ever goes which is good cos it look like five days last month to drop properly!! I have a long Folicular phase so it's another good couple of weeks until my fertile days start yet! So I'll probably just pop in from time to time and see how we go.


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: :hugs: Your temp took a good old drop. That much of a drop after 5 days singals impending O for myself. This is a very good sign that you may not have a crazy long wait for O to happen. As far as loss goes, its a mystery with so many what ifs about it. If you can find the will to try again afterwards, most people do get pregnant again pretty fast. Though the doctors are like 'wait a few cycles'...pfffft I can't say that I ever did...:haha: FX for a strong O sooner rather than later. :hugs:


How is everyone else doing? I'm online as best I can. I really want to be sleeping. I lurk then I end up posting and feeling super tired later on. Can't resist.

Well, I'm either 4 or 5dpo thanks to FF and my body for not giving clear signals. I had my first full day of the P cream yesterday (only in evening Wednesday) and then again this morning. As of yesterday my husband and I both discovered my horrible gas...LOL..he is pretty quiet but then accused me of farting worse than the guys on his construction site. :dohh: I can't help it. I think its the cream. Plus side to the cream is my temp is in the 98s for a change. It was a very rocky climb since O day but curious to see if it stays up. I took suppositories with daughter at 11dpo and it took two days for it to climb so I'm hoping I did ovulate and had an ok level of progesterone kicking about already. UGH. Time to get my daughter ready for school...I so want to just sleep in and have her stay home with me...hhehee. I only work two days a week but man takes some getting use to after not working for so long.
Alright, I'll be lurking and posting as I can. :hugs:


----------



## Aphy

Flyingduster,that temp dip is a good sign for O! I hope you get a strong opk very soon! 

FTale, I hope you get back into routine of working again soon so you aren't so tired! I might have missed it by is there a specific reason you are taking the cream? (Besides wanting to create your own gas chamber &#128514;)


----------



## Jalanis22

Temp spiked up! Its nerve wracking doing this chart lol

Hows everyone doing? Whos next on testing?


----------



## flyingduster

Guys, my temp dip is just the crash after being high from TWW! My temp doesn't dip BEFORE AF comes, it crashes a few days later. I'm still bleeding, it's not a pre-o dip! It is now sitting at my pre-o levels and I've got like two so,I'd weeks till I o and it'll drop a bit and then spike for the TWW.


----------



## FTale

Aphy said:


> Flyingduster,that temp dip is a good sign for O! I hope you get a strong opk very soon!
> 
> FTale, I hope you get back into routine of working again soon so you aren't so tired! I might have missed it by is there a specific reason you are taking the cream? (Besides wanting to create your own gas chamber &#128514;)

Me too. I'm actually shooting for working at home as soon as I can. So I'm going to be studying up on HR things and getting good and payroll. My job can totally be done at home without going in to work and from what my boss has already said " some things you can log on to at home.."...I was like :happydance:

Yes, I have a low progesterone issue and possibly an issue with ovulation. But can't get to my new OB until end of November for true assistance. My PA did run a 21day test on me to at least give me some evidence of a slow rise/low progesterone issue. My progesterone was 4.5 on 7dpo last cycle so something happened but not high enough in time to help an egg implant. So, I took Soy Isoflavones to help with ovulation 2-6cd and now Emerita Progesterone cream 50/mg morning and 50mg evening. It is working as my temp looks really good. Now I do not know the quality of my eggs or my husband's sperm but I at least know I respond well to Progesterone cream. After seeing the doctor later on this month, I will start the process of looking deeper into things.

I am hoping not to have to look any deeper though ....lol Hoping for a positive test next week. :D


When do you get a scan where you live?


----------



## Disneylovers

So my opk yesterday was almost positive and today not nearly as dark and have been getting lighter, I woke up with lots of watery cm. It's not unheard of for me to have a 26 day cycle but they're rare to like one a year (already had a 26 day cycle back in feb-march). I'm only on CD 11 so I'm trying to convince dh to wake up to bd later tonight, I so hope it's just a random mini surge and I'll have my usual follicular phase, I need more time to get bd in!


----------



## Aphy

Fx Disney that DH is keen!

FTale, getting scan at 8 weeks so that's 13 December. I really just hope it all stays well cause I am nervous about my level only being 46 at 14/16dpo,it sounds low compared to others I have read about. I am so glad the cream is working and your temp is looking good! Only 4 days left til testing for you! Any symptom spotting yet?


----------



## Disneylovers

Yep, feel so much less stressed now we can manage to bd without DS interrupting, yay for neighbors willing to watch him for a few lol. Our Plan is to bd whenever I have favorable signs like low temperature, good cm and high cp, and send DS to a neighbor or family to get dh out of his anxiety based on DS hearing lol. Hey it worked. I am still hoping that it was just a random mini surge on my opks last night, today's has been light lines, yesterday's was way darker. I've never had a mini surge before the actual surge before o so I'm not sure what to mark on ff, that test was a smidgen lighter than the control not barely and I didn't test the day before so I have no baseline to compare it to

We're off to Disneyland tomorrow so no time to bd tomorrow, DS thinks he's in heaven lately seeing as we went there yesterday as dh had taken the day off. Tomorrow we're going to meet with friends from out of town, this past month has been the most we've gone in a while lol... yay for living close by


----------



## Lyo28

FTale working from home wold be so nice. Hope it happens for you. 
I gave up my work as a Microbiologist as it was just too difficult to keep it up with having small children. I'd love to retrain as a midwife but I can't see that happening anytime soon!
Delighted you are responding well to the cream that's a really good sign. It's possible you had a good healthy ovulation too helping to keep those temps up. Fingers crossed you wont need to go to the appointments. 

DIsney isn't it annoying when your cycle doesnt behave as expected! I think I ovulated last night which is only 2 or 3 days later than normal but I was still unimpressed! As for living near Disney. Sooo jealous. We got engaged in Orlando and then went there on our honeymoon too. Loved the whole Disney thing andone all the other parks. We are big kids!

Aphy dont worry. It's still a normal number for that stage. Your ultrasound won't be long coming around x 

Afm I'm disappointed that we didnt get and bd in last night day after positive opk. So only did it night of first positive. Feel like last night was important but I fell asleep before we did anything. Oh well I really hope the night before did the job. I think I obelated last night as cervix was hard again this morning and cm transitioningredients from ecwm to cloudy creamy. Within about 24 hours of ovulation is still good timing right?


----------



## Disneylovers

Completely annoying, all signs point to O being early, I'm just used to it being cd 19 or 20 till I actually ovulate normally, I just hope it didn't mean eggs this cycle are toast (matured too early) if I don't ovulate tonight/tomorrow if that dark opk is not a dude.

Day of first positive isn't too bad, we're you trying to sway for a boy? Just wondering because that's how I had a gut feeling from the day I got a bfp with him, the timing was perfect to sway for a boy by bd'ing the day of ovulation. We're kind of trying to sway for a girl but at this point I'd be happy with either


----------



## Lyo28

Yes would like a boy so would have been nice to do it on O day by look can't change it now. Either way I'll be happy anyway but a boy would even things up nicely. From some googling I think I'm still in with a chance. Once it's within 2 days of ov there's a good chance so I'll have to stay positive.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh, good luck guys!!! Sounding promising!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Good lucks girls! 
Afm i had a dream that i was getting a sono done lol..not sure if you all have snapchat, well the features you can use for your face...anyways when the sono was done the feature it had was a bow on the head i was like whattttt? Lol..it would.be cool if that ever happened. My temp.spiked up a little more. I dont even know what i swayed for since my cycle hasnt come yet.


----------



## FTale

Disney: Hope Disneyland is fun today. I spent time having a playdate with a new mom friend. Our kids keep crying to spend time together so we were like 'why not?'. Well, I don't know about mini surges but it sounds like you were able to get in some quality bding. I say keep going at it!! Did your neighbors give you certain days of the week they can watch Aiden?

Aphy:All I every heard about levels was their doubling needs to happen within a certain window. I don't think your level sounds too low at all. :hugs: Some people already have a tidbit of hcg in their systems to start so I think there is more to start with but not too much of course...lol Its ok to be nervous about your scan. Its a big event that we all hope goes plenty well. The time is going to fly by too. One more week or so till Turkey Day and then Hello December..lol Also, I'm not really symptoms spotting because not much is going on. I mean I think yesterday I started feeling aching if I needed to urinate then I'd feel fine. Same thing today and a bit nauseous when eating out but I've had more things to spot on cycles where I wasn't using Progesterone. :shrug:

Lyo: That sounds so interesting, Microbiologist. :thumbup: Many hours in the lab with cultures??? Thank you!!! I am watching my temps with a big old smile now. I'm just happy to see them so high. I'm waiting to see if they jump up as I near 7dpo indicating that I too am producing a little progesterone on my own. Temps could dip too which is normal due to a midcycle estrogen surge but I will have to wait and see. I feel like a science experiment. :haha: 
Urge...don't you hate it???? Falling asleep is so hard not to do when you are mega tired. HUGS Doesn't mean you are out though. You still got in bd in time enough for O. Remember it takes the sperm a good 10 hours or more to get ready to even meet with egg. I always remind myself of this when I feel I was no where near O time. 

Flyingduster: Thank you! You know I'm willing you to have an early O right? lol... Unless you just want to chill for a bit, otherwise I'm like OOOOOO.. :hugs:! 


Jalanis: Good point. You moved right into O and man, who knows what the sex will be. Have you tried to sway before?



I'm just chilling at home. Pretending I don't smell the loads of laundry awaiting me to sort wash, and fold them. :nope:

I want to take a nap because I like sleeping but I want to be able to sleep tonight. Bleh..lol


----------



## flyingduster

Haha FTale, I'm happy waiting for O to come when it's due. It is a long wait but it'll pass. If it comes earlier than expected I just hope it doesn't come too fast and early cos it might catch us off guard and we miss bd!! Haha. 

I Forgot about my cup today, it's been in like 15 hours... Haha! Only a tiny bit in the bottom so it's all but gone now! Yay! 

Aphy, the counts start at about 2-6 normally (we all have a low level already) and double every 48-72 hours. Sooooo, potential if they started at only level 2, you appear to have implanted at 6dpo, then it could be doubling only every three days (which is fine and normal) at 9dpo it'd be only 4, 12dpo it's 8, 15dpo it's 16..... And yours is way more than 16!!! Haha. 

Conversely you could start with 6, and double every two days; 8dpo would be 12, 10dpo would be 24, 12dpo would be 48, 14dpo would be 96. Which obviously you are under, but that shows the wide range can happen right from early!

So don't be disheartened. Xxx.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- i actually did try to sway before with one of my kids lol not sure which one but it did work for me lol and well i knew my cycle length and o days before. Right now i have no clue i just did the deed :haha:..i got shocked to see how my temp spiked up im researching bbt charts lol im so into it.


----------



## Aphy

Thanks flyingduster,that's reassuring! I'm going to stop overthinking everything (where possible) and just let whatever needs to happen happen. How are you ladies holding up? Anyone getting ready to O or test in the very near future?


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale, Disneyland was hot, met with friends, went on a few ride, had lunch then came home tired, even DS took a nap. 
Neighbors watched Aiden as a favor as I watched their girls whilst they put together a bunk bed for them, the offered any day just after dinner so DS isn't bugging them because he's hungry lol. 

And good gosh! If this isn't o time then my body is whack, I woke up with so much watery/EWCM but my temp already spiked, DS was in with me at 6.15am so I temp'd before he snuggled up to me (he's a little hot water bottle at night), took it when we woke up at 7.30 and it was 98.0 which is usually my post o temps. I chucked the lower temp on my chart and will see what the next few days of temps show. I don't remember this much EWCM in past cycles either and it's super early for me to O, a full week early! I don't know what could have shortened my fp that much? usually it's a day or two different and that's about it. 

I just hope it's not the start of whacky, long, irregular cycles again. The only thing I can think of is that I had a much lighter period than normal.

Aphy, try not to worry too much, I know that's easier said than done. Stay sticky little bean!
Hopefully this helps, well within range for a viable pregnancy 

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_20161018-141847_1.png


----------



## Aphy

Thank you Disney &#128536; I appreciate that info! 

I hope you managed to bd in case the ewcm is a super early O!


----------



## TaylorK

Hey ladies ..jus wanted to pop by ..see if anyone else had anymore bfp to celebrate...an let u lovelies kno i did go ahead n get one after 32 day cycle 4 days of period like bleeding which magically stopped tested on the 5th day n a bright beautiful second line ...hope it stickss n keep sticky...srry i had been away for so long...I guess she the soy isoflavones wrked that cycle.its suppose to b like a natural clomid... I lost track on what's going on with everyone..so I hope everyone an their families are fine ..n as always wish you girls a truck loads of babydust n healthy sticky beans ..damn uni had me busy as hell.. now having a break..so ill probably be on more this week...I miss tlkin to u girls


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Taylor!!


----------



## TaylorK

Aphy said:


> Congratulations Taylor!!

THNKS HUN ... I NOW REALISE U GOT UR BFP TOP..
:happydance::happydance::hugs:***CONGRATULATIONS **:hugs::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats TaylorK!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Aphy

Thanks Taylor &#128521; Fx for both of us!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh wow taylorK! That's amazing you had AF and still got BFP!? What made you think to test?? Woohoo! Congrats!!!


----------



## FTale

Disney: REALLY????? OH MY GOSH!!! I am so excited for you, GIRL get that eggie!! I'm with your thought that it may very well be O time as a light cycle can do that. Its the same with me, light cycle and I O around CD 11 or 12 WOW..and boo to a long crazy cycle...:nope: And :thumbup: for your neighbors paying it forward for a good cause.

Taylor: Congrats!! Sending you stick vibes. What are the details of your bfp cycle??? I forget when you posted last as school got really busy for you. I didn't know you were using Soy to try and conceive. I did the same thing this cycle. Happy it worked for you. Good luck with your studies. :hugs:

Aphy: I posted earlier on about your results being good :thumbup:. As Disney posted, you have nothing to worry about as your betas are right in line with dpo/doubling. :hugs:

Flyingduster: HAHAHA...yeah, I guess you do want to be prepared for the sometimes elusive O day. 

Lyo: Hey there. I hope you are doing well. Did O ever rear its most wanted face??? Thinking of you. :hugs:

Jalanis: How are you doing?


I want so bad to be anxious about some thing during this tww but I got nothing. Anything that I am experiencing can be attributed to the P cream I'm taking :( Today I had to apply it to my feet as to rotate the site of application. I'm terrified my thick crunchy feet soles are too rough to absorb the cream. I don't want my level to go down because of this and get an early period. :nope: I'm not stressing though which I am attributing to the cream having a calming effect. Thursday is when I actually plan to test. I have some Wondfos to use for a change. FX they don't give me any false hope..lol

Otherwise its been a decent tww and good start to one of my favorite months!!!


----------



## Lyo28

Wow Taylor wonderful news I had been wondering about you. So you had a proper period? What made you think to test? Such good news. Best wishes for you x


----------



## Lyo28

Disney it does sound like ovulation. It can randomly change. Bd as much as possible either way!

Ftale I guess it did! I had positive opks all day Thursday and then cm was changed on Saturday so I'm guessing I ovulated Friday. Funnily I had not one bit of ovulation pain after having it for months. So I'm just going by pos opk and then cm change. Only bd onot Thursday once in morning and once at night. Nothing since so I sure hope it happened Friday! 
Busy weekend here dd had her 4th birthday party. From now until Christmas day she will be same age as ds who is 10.5 months older than her! He turns 5 christmas day. So we took them to see a movie then today. Busy but nice weekend. Ate way too much sugar though. I'm hoping not to test until tomorrow week. 

FTale I didn't realise that how the progesterone worked. That it is absorbed. At least no pills I guess. You do sound quite relaxed so many that's a good sign. I sooo hope this is your month you so deserve it x


----------



## FTale

Lyo: That's right!!! I totally forgot, Happy Birthday to your little one. Does she like being the same age as your 5 year old for a bit??? HEHEHE

I hope you caught O day. This cycle is crazy like O day is messing with us. I didn't even bd on my O day. According to FF and my body my egg didn't release till late Monday and we bd on that sunday at noon before I did my charity walk. And I was in pain from 3pm till late afternoon the next day. So, hoping there were some good swimmers hanging around. 
You at least got two good bds in...LOL...that's plenty!! You didn't feel anything at all? So what cd was Friday for you? And thank you!! I really hope we did it this cycle!


----------



## FTale

Forgot, quick question, is it too early to being feeling wet cm that is actually creamy? I could have sworn this feeling doesn't happen till closer to O day like 11 or 12dpo. And I've been smelling a strong period type odor that I know I usually smell when flo is creeping up. Man, that would suck so bad if AF showed up early. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- im actually doing pretty good im 5dpo and of course i started testing :wacko: lol i know its too early to see anything but i have sore nipps like the previous cycle i had so hopefully its a good sign and my temps have rised but im not too experienced in this so inknow its normal.to be on thise temps 98.6 after O days


----------



## Lyo28

Not sure about the af smell but I know I get very wet creamy cm from about 5dpo on most cycles. My LP is 13 or 14 days. Maybe the fact it's usual for you could be a good thing!

Friday was cd 17. I normally ovulate on day 14 sometimes 15. So it wasn't loads later although it sure felt like it!! It sounds like the bd you got in was good timing too. Day before ovulation is very good timing wise. Fingers crossed for both of us. How many dpo are you now?


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: That is a good temp rise. And it definately looks like a Nice O dip too. I can't say what is normal for you but you pre O temps look pretty low so there is a distinct rise. :) My after O temps are never that high. :thumbup:

Lyo: Thank you for answering. I've been scratching my head over it all day. Ahh, ok so maybe its normal at this point but I'm only noticing it since my progesterone level is high for a change...lol. I am 6 or 7dpo. 

Cd17 sounds like what we were talking about earlier. And it did seem like it was taking forever. I hope we made it to the egg in time. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- i know i keep seeing other ppls charts and some but not all go past the 98.4 well to what ive seen and i was like woah..i kept thinking maybe it was my lil one sleeping next to me but i know its not that because hes always with me even with the 97.4 temps..hopefully a good sign i was reading that once they go low AF is on the way..at what dpo will you start testing?

Taylork- CONGRATS H & H 9 months!! :dance: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Ftale- i know i keep seeing other ppls charts and some but not all go past the 98.4 well to what ive seen and i was like woah..i kept thinking maybe it was my lil one sleeping next to me but i know its not that because hes always with me even with the 97.4 temps..hopefully a good sign i was reading that once they go low AF is on the way..at what dpo will you start testing?
> 
> Taylork- CONGRATS H & H 9 months!! :dance: :wohoo: :yipee:

That's what I was thinking about seeing such a high temp but no way to know if that is norm for you since this is your first time temping. Watching it closely. This will be fun and don't worry about any mid luteal dips in your temp once you are a week out from O as its normal if it does happen.Some women don't get it though. Temps usually start consistently dropping once AF is approaching. A 3 to 4 day slow drop or just a sudden drop day before. Everyone is different. Lets hope you won't have to do any more bbt charts...lol Just get pregnant this cycle.


I'm on the fence for testing really. I did do a baseline test with one of my Wondfo so I know what it looks like negative but...:shrug: I don't want to see a bfn when I feel it should be a bfp. I just can't take it :cry:
The scientist part of me want to see how each morning test looks leading up to AF expected date though.

Meh, when I start officially testing I'll let you all know but Thursday is when I should be able to see anything early....eeeeek.


----------



## FTale

test


----------



## bbygurl719

I was wondering about u Taylork congrats I'm so happy for u


----------



## FTale

My laptop has gone on the fritz. It seems this site has too many ads for it to handle or something. Can't say for sure but it crashes every time I try to access it no matter what browser I use. Anyone else?

On my cell right now till I can replace my laptop. Will post as I can.


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> I was wondering about u Taylork congrats I'm so happy for u

Hey :) How are you doing?


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- hopefully this cycle worked lol we tried but im really lost since i havent received my period at all yet. Thats why im also testing 1x a day making sure that maybe if i Ovulated earlier or not but well see..i get nervous in the morning to see what my temp is lol its like the urge to poas. Hopefully this our cycle ftale :hugs: afm im always on my phone so it never really crashes but there was this time that this website was giving me a lot of downloads. I also hate testing early cause i know you cant see anything but im.wishful thinking maybe a line will show up suddenly.


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale, I'm the same want to test for the science side, and the wet cm, yes I had that on the 30th and 31st before af, almost feels like af is here but it's just creamy colored watery feel. On the upside, I had that with my bfp with DS too just for longer (went away once I got 6 weeks pregnant and came back at 36weeks, so much I had to wear panty liners lol) I hope it's a sign of a bfp and not af!

We got some bd in tonight, DS at the neighbors for a half hour woohoo haha! He took glow sticks with him, they had 20 in a big long line when dh went to get him. Next door want to try for their next in a few months so will repay the favor lol. I'd much rather them watch him and know what we're up to than family, family put way too much pressure on us


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers- It sounds funny that your neighbors know what your up to :haha: lol might as well take advantage and get that bfp lol. I think i would be embarrassed to ask my neighbor...i do talk to her but not to the point where i tell her everything. You have good neighbors disney hope you catch the eggy in time! Does he sleep with you in bed your son? I have a 6yr old sleeps in her room and my 2yr old in my room but on his toddler bed. Thats how we do it lol sometimes he even climbs to our bed and falls asleep while were rocking him :sex: lol


----------



## Disneylovers

Ha our neighbor's an EMT, he's seen worse than knowing were bd'ing lol, like I puked on the him when I had gastroenteritis (puked so much I fainted and dh called an ambulance because I couldn't tell if I had hit my head or not), anyway we'd talked a week or so ago about their littlest turning 2 this coming week and then that lead to talking to the wife about wanting another, they mentioned they heard DS yelling up the stairs "where are you?" Over and over, I'm all ah yeah hard to ttc with a toddler around, they straight up offered after I'd been watching their girls as a favor, so freaking casual but hey I trust them to watch him, they trust us to watch their kids. 

DS had a week and a half of bad night terrors to the point he was scared to sleep in his bed, I worked with him to not be afraid but he sneaks in when dh leaves for work (any time between 3-5am) sometimes I send him back to his room and sometimes I let him stay. But he at least starts out in his bed, 

DH would never bd with him in the room ha! His anxiety would be through the roof, DS randomly talks in his sleep so it is off putting ;) dh usually whispers love yous before he leaves for work, DS in his sleep says "yea, I like daddy" *big pause* "but I love mummy" the worst is he asks "follow me, are you comming?" I think I'd die of laughter if he said that in his sleep whilst we bd bwahahahahaha 

So we're sticking to the plan to bd every other day until either temps confirm o or I get a proper positive opk, they said just drop him over after dinner whenever, DH goes and gets him a while after and let's me lay down for a while.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ha thats crazy! You all have history with them then lol well thats really good that you both have good neighbor relationships cause some are a**** literally. My daughter always does that too lol when my husband is here she doesnt even try to come to our room but when he isnt here shes in my bed god knows what time she went and i dont even feel her cause doesnt make noise so she wont wake up her little brother lol its cute. My husband works out of town so hes 5 days working and 3 off thats when she takes advantage lol. She started sleeping late in her room cause we didnt have a house so we were with MIL and she would cry her lungs out like at 3 years old until she got used to it and now shes like a mini teenager she closes her door and comes out whenever she wants a snack or something :haha: 
I bd 1 time days before a + opk and then all days after..hopefully this is our lucky shot. Im literally shopping on FB pages of used maternity clothes already lol one of my thrift stores sells good clothes Liz Lange, Motherhood maternity, and a few others for less than $6 depending what it is. I bought a Liz Lange dress for $2 in really good conditions! Im loving the maternity shopping.

P.s my longest post ever :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

Bwahahahahaha, kids are sneaky! DS I hear if I'm sleeping lightly, you hear his diaper go 'swish swish' as he sneaks in to our room, and if he knocks his knees on the draws under the bed, other than that he's so quiet and I only know he's there from him grabbing my arm to make a nook for him to lay down in. 

I still have my maternity clothes from DS, I mostly wore dresses after mid February when I hit 9 months... I wouldn't be needing maternity clothes until it's warmer so I doubt I'd need some of the winter maternity clothes I have lol. I go with flowwy dresses that could accommodate a bump easily ;)

With DS it was just one bd cause I left for vacation with my sil the day after I got a positive opk, one good bd is all it takes :)


----------



## Jalanis22

I know my 2yr old does that! He will climb up and say (eh eh) for me to pull him up lol..

I would need maternity clothes of all kinds lol i donated a long time ago plus with my 2 kids i came out pregnant on february (vday) :haha: so i mostly had summerish dresses and very little cold clothes but hopefully if i get my bfp soon i know i will need a a few cold.clothes cause here its still fresh.by march and latest april..im stocking up on t shirtsn tunics few dresses that can be used for cold and summer and leggings. Its exciting seeing the clothes but not much since im still not pregnant. It will happen eventually when time is right.


----------



## Disneylovers

I eyed up new maternity jeans in target the other day, with DS I got a pair for $15 way low on sale, I'd need new ones this time around, lost some weight so they are stupidly baggy lol. 
We're planning to visit home (uk) in March so I'd need a few extra sweaters but I kept a hold of some I had before I lost weight, hopefully they'd cover a small bump if we're successful with ttc anytime soon. I so struggled with not looking at those cute Liz Lange line they carry in target the other day, DS wanted to go look at toys so he helped me avoid that area haha


----------



## Jalanis22

I love target! Especially that area lol its hard not to walk off from there..i would buy the jeans from ross but now that i discovered Liz Lange i really wanna see those..motherhood maternity is too expensive imo. Hopefully we'll both be pregnant by then :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

I think the only thing I ever bought from motherhood maternity was bra extender clips, those saved me spending a small fortune on bigger band size bras during pregnancy lol, their stuff is cute but way way too expensive, target had tons of cute tops for a quarter of the price, old Navy has some nice maternity dresses here and there. Actually I still wear one of their all trimester dresses, Empire waisted that has a gentle pleat at the front to look nice with no bump, grow with a bump and still look good with post partum jiggly tummies lol. We're looking at what late July, early August due dates if this is the cycle for us all? I could deal with just dresses past feb/march if it's anything like how warm this year has been. It was 85f yesterday at Disneyland, I don't remember November being this warm since we got married in 08! Ok it did rain for a day or 2 last month but nothing crazy cold.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ive bought like 2 things on motherhood maternity but were on clearance thats why. Ross has.a few cute tops.i recently found a look alike Liz Lange dress it was on clearance for 5.49 black and white stripes and same quality. I would want a bfp to change up a little on wearing shirts and leggings etc etc. It.would be different season clothing compared to my other 2 that were the same months. But well see what happens lol. I keep rubbing my nipps to see if they still hurt :rofl: :haha: they hurt to touch.


----------



## Disneylovers

Blah, temp dropped. I don't think my body knows what it's doing. I hope you get a nice bfp soon!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ok i input my temp which was same as yesterday 98.6 and FF CHANGED my days now? Is it accurate or do you stick with how it was before? It changed me 2 days later saying im 4dpo instead of 6dpo? Anyone?

Disneylovers- maybe your preparing for O day already! Fx


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Ok i input my temp which was same as yesterday 98.6 and FF CHANGED my days now? Is it accurate or do you stick with how it was before? It changed me 2 days later saying im 4dpo instead of 6dpo? Anyone?
> 
> Disneylovers- maybe your preparing for O day already! Fx

FF looks accurate for temps for when they put your O day, remember you can O anywhere as little as a few hours after a positive opk up to 48hrs, I removed my semi positive opk noted on my chart because temps don't correlate, but yours looks pretty good for dpo from your pos


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i input my temp which was same as yesterday 98.6 and FF CHANGED my days now? Is it accurate or do you stick with how it was before? It changed me 2 days later saying im 4dpo instead of 6dpo? Anyone?
> 
> Disneylovers- maybe your preparing for O day already! Fx
> 
> FF looks accurate for temps for when they put your O day, remember you can O anywhere as little as a few hours after a positive opk up to 48hrs, I removed my semi positive opk noted on my chart because temps don't correlate, but yours looks pretty good for dpo from your posClick to expand...

:thumbup: thanks! Im learning little by little using the chart..i checked my temp at 7am cause thats when my daughter goes to school and it was 97.5 but i was just checking to see if it was like yesterday or not and right now the temp monitor quickly went to 98.6 i will stop checking it at 7am lol cause i wake up to go to the rr. Now i see it does fluctuate when your up etc etc.


----------



## Disneylovers

I go with the first temp before getting up, that's your basal body temp. Once you get up and move around, it's not as accurate, it can rise or dip depending on surrounding temp or your activity level, go with the first recorded


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea when i checked i had changed her clothing was doing her hair wen outside for bus so i was active. The one that i actually do at 10am is my accurate one cause i sleep back at 7am and dont wake up til after 10ish as soon as i wake up i check the temp so there i do get my 3 full hours of sleep unlike 7am. I wake up like 2x for a bottle and then rr


----------



## Disneylovers

Ah that makes sense, I've been temping at 6.15am because I don't get more than 45 mins sleep after that, oh I wish DS would sleep in his own bed for longer LOL or not sit up and declare the world awake :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

Lol actually my 2yr old turned out to be like me :haha: he loves to sleep! And my daughter almost too but since she wakes up for school on weekends she does wake up a little early not that much. Your an early bird unlike me my bed loves me :rofl:


----------



## Disneylovers

I LOVE sleep, DS did too until he dropped naps, I miss the days he'd sleep in till 9am!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Really then thats weird...my 2yr old is RARE if he naps at all...by 9:30pm i put him in his bed and close the door and he will knock out by himself by the time im going to bed hes snoring lol


----------



## Disneylovers

Yep, I call shenanigans, he sleeps 11hrs a night now (broken up if he has night terrors), he used to sleep 8-8 now it's 8-6.15 then push him to sleep till 7am. He dropped his nap fully last month and will only nap in the car if it's more than a half hour drive. Makes daytime BD'ing hard on the weekends if no one can watch him. I miss those 2 and a half hour naps he used to have, they were glorious haha


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. Had my first appt. Had a scan everything looks great and baby is measuring spot on and heart rate was 170


----------



## Aphy

So glad scan went well and all is on track bbygurl xx


----------



## Disneylovers

Yay Bbygurl so glad all is well!


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers- i hear ya :haha:

Bbygurl- Congrats on your scan!


----------



## Lyo28

Great news bbygurl. Lovely seeing the baby. 

I'm exhausted as usual. Had a pretty bad day with the kids all fighting non stop and not listening to a thing I said. Totally drained from it. I need a break sometime soon. 
I'm also eating all around me. I need to seriously start eating better. I'm doing a food plan for next few days to get me on track. 8.20 pm here and they are all in bed now and im trying to watch TV but my eyes are closing already!


----------



## FTale

:happydance: Congrats Babygurl<3


----------



## Jalanis22

Ughh my wondfo from today has an evap! Its like "Hi im here" lol i know i shouldnt test early but my reason doing is just cause i havent received my first cycle after miscarriage.


----------



## Disneylovers

Patience is not our virtue jalanis lol, sorry you got an evap. You know my ACCUmed ones? I tested after af, yup still indents, it looks like it has a line until it dries.

Afm: kinda crampy earlier but not as strong as usual o pain. I think my body has lost the plot or directions on how to ovulate at its normal time


----------



## Jalanis22

For reals its not :haha:. My name is Jackie and im a poasholic :rofl: 

Have you kept doing opks? Hopefully no biggie and maybe they were just a little less pain


----------



## Disneylovers

Yup still doing opks, all lighter and lighter, the past 5 cycles I've o'd around day 19 or 20 so have 5-6 days till then, I don't know if a mini/failed surge would mess with that? I've never had this so it's new to me if I'd ovulate later than normal now or if it stays on track, if I'd started testing on CD11 I would be none the wiser about the mini surge, but I wish I had tested on CD 9 so I could have seen if that was positive. I tend to have a positive fully darker than dark line then it fades so slowly that it looks positive on the following days test too


----------



## flyingduster

I temp at around 3:45am now, sigh. Cos I wake fully then, and after then it's broken sleep and a who-knows-when wake up for the day! But I seem to get a solid sleep from midnight till we wake right around 3:30-4am ish and then it's anyone's call how much more sleep!!

I love my sleep!! And DS does too, but miss 2 dropped her day naps at 19m and is up running about the house from 6:30am. If we are lucky and time it well, she will be asleep by 7, but if she has a quiet moment after 5pm, she will keep going until after 8, and still be up before 7am. 

Bbygurl, yay for a good scan!! So exciting!

Jalanis, boo for evaps!! But I hope it might yet turn real for youuuu!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers im not sure if you remember with the previois miscarriage i had, i had done 2 opks different day time but same day and they got lighter as i did them so i wasnt even sure if maybe i O on time or earlier..hopefully thats your case too..maybe they will darken enough.closer to O day..hopefully no biggie

Flyingduster- thanks! Only time will tell! 

Today i called my insurance and canceled it due to pregnancy loss and i was like whoaaa it sucks i have to do this but i will be more than happy to ask for insurance again soon hopefully. Dr had also told me.to take Folic Acid pills but when i went to the store i compared to the prenatal.gummies im taking and my gummies seem to have.more than the actual.pill so im sticking to my gummies so next pregnancy can have already vitamins to start with.


----------



## Disneylovers

I thought about that jalanis but my temps don't back that theory up, the past 2 cycles I've ovulated within 12hrs of a positive opk. I just hope it's not going to be a stupidly long cycle but other than the usual ttc ups and downs in not overly stressed to put my cycles out of whack. 

I'm sorry you had to cancel the insurance, I hope you don't have too much longer until you can get it reinstated :) roll on the bfps for you and FTale, you two are next to test aren't you?


----------



## Jalanis22

Hopefully FX for all of us including you! I think shes a tad closer to testing than i am..if im basing off the new change FF did. But im testing already :haha: so im just waiting patiently for something to show whenever its time.

My insurance is Free they help me with the income limit my husband does so i qualify for that..but the pain to start all.over again its a drag! Its easy cause they tend for pregnancy to be qualified quick compared to a woman just wanting insurance.


----------



## Bay Blonde

Hello ladies,

For those that don't remember me&#8230;hello, good luck, and baby dust! For those that do&#8230;sorry for not posting in forever it seems by the look of this lengthy thread, but I have gone through a few non successful cycles and needed some "me" time to re-strategize and return with hope for the future lol. So here is the 411 on what I am up to now. I recently decided to purchase a natural fertility supplement called "fertilAid" I had read some ladies finding success with it in other threads on here and around the net. After purchasing a month supply, I began taking them right after the witch visited and continued to the end of my current cycle. I did not take my prenatal, because this has the same vitamins in it as that and I thought it wasn't necessary. I also didn't take bromelein this cycle either. I have reduced my caffeine intake to the bare minimum I can stand, and I have been eating a lot less junk this month. Opting for sandwiches with whole grains and lots of veggies or a salad rather than red meat or chicken. I try to drink water, but I know I should drink more. Last cycle with my bromlein and prenatal, I ovulated around day 11, which is quite early for me, nothing happened. 

This cycle, I wanna say it was like day 22-23 I ovulated. I normally have my period by CD29, so I knew something was up. My husband and I didn't bd on specific days, but when we felt like it this time around. One was around the time I ovulated and the other was 1DPO. I have a normal cycle that ranges from 27-29 days on average every month, like clockwork. This month has been very strange for me. My boobs got slightly sore but not majorly like they do before af comes. I didn't crave salt or sugar like I normally do. I find myself craving veggies more and being thirsty. 

My period app, which is always a day or two on schedule with my cycle starting, stated that I am now 9DPO but I am 4 days late for af. I have tested at 7 DPO and 8 DPO and got a BFN on FRERs both times. Today I noticed a bit of white cream cm in my panty liner when I went to the ladies room at work. I also have sore nipples and some weird twinges on my left abdomen area near the ovaries going on right now. Other than that, nothing too spectacular to report&#8230;yet. I want to know how to treat this cycle since I am still early in the DPO game, but late on my scheduled period? Have any of you had a success story like this where a BFN later became a BFP? The most surprising part to me, is the fact my period not only didn't show, but I feel happier than ever its not here and kind of like this MIA game its playing with me. I read not to worry until I miss it for a month an then I should see my doctor. Wondering what all of you mums think about this cycle. Do you think I have a shot? Till then, I just keep counting the days of no af showing her ugly head again&#8230;haha!


----------



## Lyo28

Have you not tested since 8dpo Bay Blonde?if not then very possible your pregnant. 

The app is going on your previous cycles but if you know when you ovulated then that is what you go by. If you ovulated s bit later than normal then you will be due af later than normal. Like with my app this month it had my ov date wrong as I didn't ovulate till later than I would normally but I manually could put in ovulation and readjusted.


----------



## Lyo28

Well I'm feeling very relaxed this cycle compared to previous ones. I'm not really counting down to testing. I'm only 4dpo and I've told myself I'll test 10dpo with frer and I actually think I'll do it this time. Itshe the first month since we started trying that I have not felt that it didn't work. I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## flyingduster

Bay, you need to ignore the typical cycle length when your ovulation is delayed! Do you know how long you luteal phase is (from O to AF)?? It's typically about 14 days, and it rarely varies by more than a day in most women with a regular cycle. 
But the length of time from AF until you O can definitely vary, and if you didn't O till cd 22 and have a normal LP, then AF isn't due till cd 36! So you are by no means 4 days late if you Od as late as you think.

But that means you're totally in with a chance still!!! 8dpo is reeeeally early and few women see a line then even if they are pregnant. Wait another few days till at least 10-12 DPO to test again if you can, and even then it can implant late and not show on a test till 14dpo or sometimes even later. 

At any rate, I'd ignore the silly app trying to tell you when AF is due by cycle length cos they're totally off when your o changes considerably. Go by DPO and expect a BFP (or AF) around 14dpo. Good luck!!!!

Disney, you are picking apart one temp! I know I'm shocking at it too, but stop it! Haha. Wait and see what another temp does. It might be that yesterday's was off. Or maybe today's was off!! Wait and see what tomorrow's does and the next day.... Xx


Good luck FTale and jalanis with testing!!!!! 

And good on you Lyo, I hope the good feeling lasts and provides a BFP!! Exciting!!! 

I feel like I'm trailing along behind everyone now waiting for O.haha. But ah well! Onwards!!


----------



## FTale

Hi all

Checking in right quick before I had into work. I'm pretty sure I'm out as I have all the pre AF happens going on at 8dpo. So I'm just going to tunnel into my work and not worry about ttc for a spell. My doctor will hopefully figure out was is wrong with me or my husband :haha: but utlimatley this girl is pooped out. 

Hugs and I'll still be lurking as much as I can though amidst trying to catch up on much needed sleep.

Thank you all for the much needed support :dust:


----------



## Jalanis22

What AF signs are you getting Ftale? No one is out yet til the :witch: shows. Im really confused my temp has been the same 3 days in a row already.


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i68.tinypic.com/erbig6.jpg

So ya'll can see my evap! Im sorry idk why tinypic keeps putting pics sideways..the newest one is the right one.


----------



## Disneylovers

:hugs:LOL flyingduster I over analyze EVERYTHING haha, I'm still having watery cm here and there it usually goes back to creamy after O so I'm hopeful I'll O properly around the 18th/19th, FF puts my predicted fertile window as starting today so here's hoping! 

I'm taking DS and the neighbors girls (4 & almost 2yrs old) to the park after lunch in exchange for DS free time tonight haha, good thing it's only a 2-3 min walk away, They all like to walk and hold my hands for the most part but both toddlers want uppies to cross the street... all 60+lbs together :haha: it's either good prep for carrying two kids of our own or madness, they both squirmed the other day to high five each other and play peek a boo with me in the middle as a hiding block haha

:hugs: Jalanis, I see it clearly on the middle one, Evaps are evil but maybe it'll turn out to be just too early? you're 6dpo? crazy early but who knows some have seen positives super early


----------



## Jalanis22

I changed it to a diff pic just right now..i can literally see it on the bottom too 5-7dpo since FF changed my days


----------



## Disneylovers

That's pretty clear, hopefully it's not just the tests being dumb, your last tests started this way too so there's hope


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers- i know im dying to know if its an evap! Remember the green handled ICs i had..i used those with my son and wondfo..and wondfo seemed right on trwck compared to these..they started faint i think this one is a little lighter but its there! I think its an evap myself.
Temp for 3 days in a row already have been 98.6 :saywhat:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: Just super wet and a temp drop. I'm on progesterone and my temp is still dropping so figure I'm out. Im so bloated..lol..probably to need to take an exercise break anyway. I look like a beach ball.

A steady temp is a good thing. Your wondfo test look like mine. Nasty evaps. But at least we know where to find the line!! :haha:

Hope your test get darker!!

here were my tests. That was yesterday. Took one today doesnt show as bad of an evap as the last test. Anyhoo, what do you do right? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161114_073226.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jalanis22

Wow i can see the nasty evaps! The only good thing about wondfo hpts is that they do detect earlier like frer..i know they say 25 miu but i think they are as good as frer once a line shows. I feel bloated, sore nipps thats it and sometimes gassy :haha: i wear pantyliners..im not dry but not too wet either so well see...how many dpo r u?


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Wow i can see the nasty evaps! The only good thing about wondfo hpts is that they do detect earlier like frer..i know they say 25 miu but i think they are as good as frer once a line shows. I feel bloated, sore nipps thats it and sometimes gassy :haha: i wear pantyliners..im not dry but not too wet either so well see...how many dpo r u?

8 or 9


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahh im so anxious to be there already lol..hopefully you caught it! How long are your cycles


----------



## Jalanis22

Im shocked idk how i managed to catch a pic of a false bfp! Within 10 mins and i keep taking pics and they all look evappy again im trying to tweak with my apps but im no expert! Ive never had this happen how weird


----------



## Disneylovers

Are you seeing the evap lines in person or just in the camera pics? My evaps were hard to photograph unless I used flash, they had no color either, and the indents dried to nothing, not a hint of a line at all. I'm going to try to not test early this cycle (I go into it saying the same thing each cycle lol) I'd like to hold out till DH's birthday on the 6th and surprise him. Even though that should be a week late and I'll get the I've got to know now! Feeling lol


----------



## flyingduster

I can't see any if those evaps, so I'm no good sorry, but I hope they'll show as BFPs soon guys!!!

And jalanis, it's great your temps are stable!! Don't question it! Lol.

Disney, maybe that spike was a weird random off temp! Your new one today looks more in keeping with the rest you've had! Good luck catching the egg!

Afm, I'm realising how paranoid one can be. It occurred to me the other day that people can be pregnant and still have an AF, and I was pregnant.... So then I started obsessing over blimmen symptoms!!! Omg, I'm symptom spotting before I've even O!!!! Lmao. I totally am laughing at myself now, but sheesh, the obsession is real! Lol. I've still got like 10 days till my fertile time. Tick tock.


----------



## Aphy

FTale, you aren't out til AF shows so I am still keeping fx for you!

Jalanis, those consistent temps look great!

Good luck Disney, fx for you this cycle!

Flying, :haha: the struggle is real!


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i63.tinypic.com/972kp1.jpg 

Right test is the false bfp im talking about..i can see a shadowy faint line now that test dried but i think its an evap. I took 15 pics and only like 2 looked like this one. And rest no more line with color.


----------



## Disneylovers

give it a few more days Jalanis, hopefully they turn into a bfp!


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea i know. Temp dropped .1 today but still high. Wondfo negative with a darn evap line! If FF is accurate i should be 6dpo and if it isnt 8dpo. I really just want a Bfp or AF. Im lost with my cycle ...i thought i would of gotten AF earlier since i miscarried early...it sucks having to wait.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Yea i know. Temp dropped .1 today but still high. Wondfo negative with a darn evap line! If FF is accurate i should be 6dpo and if it isnt 8dpo. I really just want a Bfp or AF. Im lost with my cycle ...i thought i would of gotten AF earlier since i miscarried early...it sucks having to wait.

A dip can be implantation, really it takes a few cycles to understand your norm for temps, like Flyingduster said to me, I was picking at one temp lol and this is just my third cycle I've temped for, you start to see a pattern over time, hopefully you will get a bfp this cycle but reading over FF's tutorials on BBT basics wouldn't hurt :thumbup:

AFM, no more O signs, I think it was just a failed surge, it can happen I guess, I have just never seen it happen to me, not even when I had stupidly long cycles, FF says my projected fertile time starts today and hopefully my body behaves and cooperates with that.


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea after this months chart i will start understanding a little more. I will read into FF tutorials lol...

Hopefully your body reacts quick on these fertile days..i used a period tracker before but that was only to know when was my next AF or O day..but now since i started temping i think FF is more of an accurate logo.


----------



## Lyo28

Jalanis hope you get a bfp. I am always on the phone so cant really see the pics clearly. Hope its the start of something though. 

Disney when I was ttc my first i had a failed surge one month. Only time I ever saw it. It was about cd10 i had the surge then i had a feeling i wasnt actually ovulating so keot testing it was negative the next day. I sort of assumed i must have ovulated then but kept doing 1 test a day and sure enough on cd16 got the actual surge. Hope you aren't waiting much longer for O. 

Ftale hugs xx i dont believe you are out until AF but I understand how you are feeling. Thinking of you x 

Afm lettr arrived home from preschool about headlice being rampant. Checked them and found one massive louse in dds hair. Just the one. But traumatised. Im not able for this part of parenting!! Going to treat all heads in the morning and wash all sheets and towels.. like there isnt enough to be doing so that distraction then tonight i had awful bout of diarrhea and stomach pain and think i may actully have a bug. Yay! 

5dpo and not obsessing at all so far. Not bad going!!


----------



## Disneylovers

We're still Bd'ing every other evening, trying not to make it a chore for DH haha my wondofo is almost as dark today as the control but not quite so I'm praying that it happens soon, I don't know how many more nights the neighbors will take DS ha, he's been quite the little demon today... throwing fits over the tiniest things so we've reinstated time outs which work but so not a fun part.

Lyo, that is one part I hope to avoid, I remember when my younger brother's class had them, the lice comb and treatments were so lengthy when it got to doing mine and mum's long hair... hubby's niece shaves her sons hair whenever there's a big outbreak in his class ;)


----------



## Lyo28

Disneylovers said:


> We're still Bd'ing every other evening, trying not to make it a chore for DH haha my wondofo is almost as dark today as the control but not quite so I'm praying that it happens soon, I don't know how many more nights the neighbors will take DS ha, he's been quite the little demon today... throwing fits over the tiniest things so we've reinstated time outs which work but so not a fun part.
> 
> Lyo, that is one part I hope to avoid, I remember when my younger brother's class had them, the lice comb and treatments were so lengthy when it got to doing mine and mum's long hair... hubby's niece shaves her sons hair whenever there's a big outbreak in his class ;)

Yeah she has long thick hair. l Think I spent about 2 hours in total brushing through with the comb just on her hair alone. I think i must have missed some. Surely she wouldnt havd just one! I got a shock though. It was a lot bigger than I imagined!!

Having difficulty here with 2yr old aswell. Her speech isnt great yet though so think shes gets frustrated.


----------



## Disneylovers

Lyo28 said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> We're still Bd'ing every other evening, trying not to make it a chore for DH haha my wondofo is almost as dark today as the control but not quite so I'm praying that it happens soon, I don't know how many more nights the neighbors will take DS ha, he's been quite the little demon today... throwing fits over the tiniest things so we've reinstated time outs which work but so not a fun part.
> 
> Lyo, that is one part I hope to avoid, I remember when my younger brother's class had them, the lice comb and treatments were so lengthy when it got to doing mine and mum's long hair... hubby's niece shaves her sons hair whenever there's a big outbreak in his class ;)
> 
> Yeah she has long thick hair. l Think I spent about 2 hours in total brushing through with the comb just on her hair alone. I think i must have missed some. Surely she wouldnt havd just one! I got a shock though. It was a lot bigger than I imagined!!
> 
> Having difficulty here with 2yr old aswell. Her speech isnt great yet though so think shes gets frustrated.Click to expand...

oh nightmare to do definitely, I can't imagine getting DS to sit still that long, maybe in the bath would be easier to hold her attention? DS never stops talking and that doesn't make understanding when he's tantruming any easier, it's just that age :dohh:

It seems like you three are around the same time for testing wise, I can't wait to see some BFP's!!! Here's hoping Flyingduster and I aren't far behind you too!


----------



## Lyo28

Its my 4 yr old that took that long disney. Not a hope would 2 yr old sit still for more than few minutes!! It was on and off too i went through in in stages. Still though. Have to do it all again tomorrow&#128557;
Great distraction though! 

Yep would be nice for more bfps in here. Heres hoping!!


----------



## Bay Blonde

Good evening ladies,

Still no sign of AF yet, thank you for the tips on testing though! I wonder if the Fertility Aid threw off my cycle and made me O later than usual or if I am indeed preggers. I had heart burn at work today, which I never have had in my life. It was so bad I took a TUMs for it and it still is lingering around. Some of the moms there kidded I must be expecting because they got heart burn too in the beginning. Did any of you have this as one of your early symptoms? I also find myself getting hot lately from doing dumb things like walking from my car into work. LOL I plan to not test anymore until Friday and if it still is negative, wait till next week and then if I still do not get AF, make an appointment with my doc. I've been off by a few days before, but to ovulate so late in the game and now be really off on my period is a mystery. I'm still taking the fertility vitamins until I get a BFP, I even read that some get a BFP the first month using them. It would be so nice to be one of those people.

Jalanis- Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope this cycle is the one!
FTale-Good luck in the future! I know this process is stressful, but at least you have a little one to love for the time being until that new addition decides to show up.

Lyo-Thank you for the advice on testing and my cycle. I am using the app mostly to record when we BD, but all of my other cycles have been dead on with it. It was only after taking these fertility vitamins that my cycle went off track. 

I will keep you all posted and I hope something good comes my way really soon! It would be great to announce I'm having a summer baby in July..we shall see.


----------



## FTale

Quick message and Good morning :flower: to all. I thank you for the bfp wishes. IF ONLY..lol I am just waiting on AF.

Jalanis: Wondfo I think is good test just shows you the darn test line to clearly. Once you get use to seeing it a true positive with be so obvious. FX it happens for you soon

Disney: HAHAH..use your neighbors for as long as you can!!! Aiden sounds like he is just enjoying himself but I'm sure the change up in schedule/being at the neighbors has him in a little tiff. FX you covered your grounds.

Flyingduster: You have major staying power. I'd go bonkers with a cycle as long as yours. I hope you have a strong O when it does happen though.

Lyo: YUCKY!! I am so sorry about the lice. I could just puke. I'd be of no use if my daughter got it. Her hair is massive. Its the giant swirly kind like a million natural spirals that you can't part.....:dohh: I'd be shaving it off as she cried. FX you get everything sanitized.
Hope your cycle is going well and that you get a surprise bfp here soon. I know you are so busy you probably don't even notice the time going by...lol

Bay: Fertility aids can mess you up I read. Even with me taking the Soy ISO and P cream, I stand a chance of lengthening or super shorting my cycle but it was a long shot so I took it. I really hope your cycle gets back on track or you get big old fat positive here soon.



:hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Bayblonde- thanks! Your situation sounds promising! I'd be dying to test if i was you lol.

Ftale- yea i.know wondfos evap shows but i love that once its a bfp they are really clear and early like frer. I know miu arent the same but if you have a line on frer light wondfo will be the same. With the green handled ones when i got.my bfp frer was there not dark but not light and the green ICs were really faint like evaps.

Afm 7dpo BFN bummer, hopefully its just too early.
Fx this is our month ladies!


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i66.tinypic.com/34e22v5.jpg

Sorry like always idk why pics download sideways:dohh: right pic is FMU and left SMU i feel like i can see something! Not sure! I thought i saw something on fmu when i did it but it was so faint that idk if its an evap but the line is the right size of control line unlike evap...thats why i followed with a SMU and i see it the same! Hopefully ya'll can see it.


----------



## flyingduster

It's totally possible there was only one adult Lyo, it could have jumped over from another kid! Lots of kids seem prone to them, and others seem to repel them fine. Also the adult may have laid eggs, so that is what you need to watch for: the tiny white dots cemented on at the base of the hair right at the scalp.

I hope we don't have to deal with them though, I mean miss 2 is great for hair brushing for her age (she's had long hair since wee, so it's just a fact of life for her) but I doubt she'd be great for the pedantic lice combing.... Lol.


Good luck Bay!


FTale, I know it's a long cycle but it's what I've always had!! And I do seem to have a solid O and nice luteal phase etc so I can't complain!! 

I do hope you have a sneaky BFP coming too though! Haha


Disney, hoping you catch this egg!!!! I'm so impressed you're still going so well lol. 


Jalanis, I don't see any lines on any of the pics sorry. But I never seem to see really faint ones!!


Afm, ticking along. Libedo is returning again (it goes awol after O!) and for the first time in MONTHS, we managed a full bd last night! Woot! Of course way too early for catching anything yet but all in fun. Lol


----------



## Disneylovers

Woohooooo for BD Flyingduster! early or not, I think it helps our psyche to get some BD in that's not just to TTC, relieves some of the stress ;)

I'm just trucking along, singing someday my O will come to the tune of someday my prince will come... DS watched snow white and now that tune is stuck in my head haha, just waiting for a slight temp drop, seems I drop to 97.2 or 97.3 whenever O day comes looking over my past charts. In the meantime BD, BD, BD! LOL


----------



## TaylorK

so thankful for all the positive wishes.Thanks Ladies.. so remember when I decide that we had given up as I had been on CD 30 no af no spotting no symptoms n no bfp ..completely blinding white test everyday nothing to even squint at. So I thought even if i havent had af n I'm preg i should at least b gettin a positive by now. Well that was not the case so I said I probably didn't ovulate and I'm not preg so that's it for me I'm not trying nomore as med school good really busy(that's y i lost track of what's happening here lol ) 
So negative test from 13dpo -31 dpo 
32dpo I started spotting and was a full on af with in an hr ...heaviest flow I've ever gotten on day 1..
This went on for 4 days in total same bright red flow clots n all &#65533;&#65533; ..normally when AF is coming to an end I would kno it starts turning Brown n has this molasses type of smell Tmi srry... but this went from bright red on cd3 to absolutely nothing on CD 4..I was like wtf is going on ...I didn't have 1 single test as I had already used all since I took so long to start af n i never bought bak any since I wasn't gonna b tryin anymore...so on CD5 no spot of any trace of bleeding still ..so I rushed out n got a test n SURPRISE! Imma be a mommy!!! YAYY! I FEEL HORRID FOR GIVING UP &#65533;&#65533;... had my first ultrasound today I'm already 7week 3days with TWINS OMFG ...Soy Whattt Did You Do??? and they look great...Hope that answers all everyone's questions ...
I took Soy CD 3-7 and 120 120 160 200 200mg What About you Ftale?
I t


----------



## Disneylovers

Wow that's crazy and amazing! Congrats TaylorK!!! TWINS!!!! Amazing for how mong your tried to get pregnant, you were surprised with two!


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> Wow that's crazy and amazing! Congrats TaylorK!!! TWINS!!!! Amazing for how mong your tried to get pregnant, you were surprised with two!

THNKS Disney I'm beyond thankful omg! Jus when I was about to give up !!


----------



## Jalanis22

Omg!! :yipee: how exciting Taylork i was sad reading your post i was like awww her bfp turned bad but then the ending got good! It was like a fairy tale lol...and congrats on TWINS! :oneofeach: 

Just did a wally and bfn so my wondfos were evil evaps. Temp still remained 98.5 like yesterday.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis, you're as bad as me testing early.... You're tooooo early!! lol... I take it you have as little patience as I do to wait it out till at least 11dpo? Pee on a stick aholics unite!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Lol! Do you want me to get desperate testing! I cant wait tests are my drugs :rofl: im addicted to poas :haha:

I just saw the wally dried up and theres a faint lone but idk if its an evap. With these..when i get bfps the lines take long to show idk why..but now theres certainly something there..even dye run stayed stuck in the middle of the test. And ive never had evaps on these before so idk..


----------



## Disneylovers

Nooo, just making me giggle... I have 50 HGC cheapies remember?


----------



## Disneylovers

Ugg so close yet the next will likely go back to light, they've been doing this every few nights, goes dark then light but not as dark as the control yet. Hopefully tomorrow....
 



Attached Files:







20161117_152532_opt.jpg
File size: 130 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TaylorK

Thanks ladies Fx for ur bfps to!!


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> Ugg so close yet the next will likely go back to light, they've been doing this every few nights, goes dark then light but not as dark as the control yet. Hopefully tomorrow....

GIRLLLL If my cheapies ever looked anything like that I'd start dancing Alottt:happydance:


----------



## Disneylovers

TaylorK said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Ugg so close yet the next will likely go back to light, they've been doing this every few nights, goes dark then light but not as dark as the control yet. Hopefully tomorrow....
> 
> GIRLLLL If my cheapies ever looked anything like that I'd start dancing Alottt:happydance:Click to expand...

Mine always have a line, just waiting for it to be darker than the control, the other cheapies I had weren't as sensitive, I've been testing with both alongside each other, the ACCUmed is pale pink vs this


----------



## TaylorK

Disneylovers said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Ugg so close yet the next will likely go back to light, they've been doing this every few nights, goes dark then light but not as dark as the control yet. Hopefully tomorrow....
> 
> GIRLLLL If my cheapies ever looked anything like that I'd start dancing Alottt:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine always have a line, just waiting for it to be darker than the control, the other cheapies I had weren't as sensitive, I've been testing with both alongside each other, the ACCUmed is pale pink vs thisClick to expand...

I've never gotten this dark on any cheapie ..that's y I had to switch to Clearblue digitals...n even when I get solid smiley faces the 2 lines inside aren't even as dark as each other ..idk y 
Fx love


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers ive read that its positive if control line is same as test line...and super positive when test line is darker..so i would root they are positive myself..fx.


----------



## Disneylovers

Thing is it looked darker on that pic than in person, it's not as dark as the control line yet, digis are negative too. I feel like I'm wasting those each time they're negative


----------



## Jalanis22

Aww dont loose hope! I know how it feels im desperate to know what is my body doing also. Its frustrating but worth it


----------



## Disneylovers

https://i.imgur.com/3zoBOsq.jpg
Better pic, I don't remember the wondfos being so sensitive! the accumed are so pale in comparison, I'll continue to test with the accumed until they run out alongside (I have like 5 left maybe lol), but yes frustrating! Oh well Bd'ing every other night has to up our chances :D


----------



## Aphy

Disney, that looks excellent! Fx you catch it


----------



## flyingduster

Omg Taylor!!!! TWINS!!!!!!!! Holy shoot, and with the full on flow!!?? Woah!! That's amazing they never showed a BFP sooner for you but don't feel bad you'd given up, anyone would have given up after that long and especially when AF seemed to come along!?? Did the doctors say anything about why you may have bled so much? So weird but omg so incredible!!! Ahhhh I'm excited for youuuu. I don't envy twin mammas, but ahhhhhh so exciting!!! Haha.

Disney, I agree they're not positive yet, but they are close.... Fx they get darker for you so you can relax again before TWW obsession kicks in! Hahaha.


----------



## FTale

WOWZERS TAYLOR !!! 

You had me sooooo concerned with your last post. I didn't know how to feel or think after hearing you waited so long for a bfp. I am still in awe at how wonderful God is!! And crying, yes, lots of crying :cry:



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATS TAYLORK:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## FTale

Taylor's story gives me hope but I'm still out :haha:

I have not started AF but my temps have been walking down the stairs since 6dpo and what do you know they made it to coverline today :shrug: I hatefully put the P cream on two and a half hours late. :blush:

I am even getting ready to get a positive OPK. Yup, I can turn that junk positive like making some mash but nooooo not an hpt. :dohh:

I see my new Ob in a weeks time and my husband will be getting his do-dads tested. 

But

Anyway,

Disney: Liking the opk darkness. It is so dark I'd be very confused as to where O is. But you two have got the eggies covered with your bd timing. :hugs:

Jalanis: I couldn't see any color on the last strips but I couldn't see that well at that angle. But you are right, when they go positive there is no doubt about it. Mine still look like they have white face paint on. I have at least 10 left that I see no need to touch. I even have an FRER. Bleh..:nope: Not going to use it either though.

Flyingduster: YAY for some fun time bd. I haven't had a libido since slightly before O day. I think its coming back?? I don't know. Husband's been so busy at work that most nights I beat him to bed. The he wakes me up when he comes in the room and starts watching Shaun the The Sheep or King of the Hill....seriously?? lol He falls asleep within minutes and me being a light sleeper am wide awake...:dohh:

Lyo: How is everything going? I hope your husband is able to help you sanitize things. I'm so squirmy when it comes to any type of insect. Also, have you done any testing? Any symptoms?

Taylor: I did Soy Isoflavones 2-6, 80, 80, 120, 120, 200. I did not feel my usual O pains but both ovaries moved around a bit and then finally the right ovary felt like it was going to explode for a day and a half then my temp started to slowly crawl up by that day I was adding P cream. Did you temp at all during your wait? How do you feel?


----------



## Jalanis22

I know the wondfos are giving me evil evaps..i also have a frer but definetly not using til i see a positive on a wondfo...fx :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> I know the wondfos are giving me evil evaps..i also have a frer but definetly not using til i see a positive on a wondfo...fx :hugs:

I find it strange how you can see the evaps so much better in person. Its like they make them so cameras can't catch the evilness of the evap :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

Eyes have way more perceptive? range than the average camera/point and shoot camera ;)

Ftale. I'm going by temps more than opk's at this point, hopefully the opk's will follow the temp pattern but eh, I just need to know when I'm in the tww ha


----------



## Jalanis22

Temp rised back .1 so its now 98.6. 8dpo BFN usual. This has been the longest cycle ever! When i had a MMC i got my AF within 1 month and thats cause i had a D&C done so it should count the same as the early miscarriage since i didnt have anything just hormones that detected pregnancy..this is frustating already.


----------



## Lyo28

Disney looks so close for you. Cmon ovulation! Fingers crossed its v soon and you get that egg!! 

Taylor wow. Like totally wow. Thats amazing. You must be over the moon. Huge congrats x

Jalanis those evaps sound so frustrating. Hope bfp appears soon

Flying duster you are very optimistic and patient regarding ovulation. I wouldn't handle the waiting very well &#128512;

Ftale I really hope its just too early to tell for you but I also know you know your own body so if it isnt this cycle at least you have help lined up. Its something to keep you going and its not long to wait xxx 
My husband was at work until late last night so I was on Lice removal duty. Did the 3 small heads and then myself and then had to wash us all out and change all wash all bedclothes. It was a tough day no doubt. Didnt find a single egg or louse on any head so just that one bugger that got on my daughters. It was just lucky they sent the letter when they did. Anyway hopefully thats over although pharmacist said all it takes is one parent not treating the child and it can start spreading all over again. 

So I am 7dpo nightime and i just randomly did an opk test which was completely negative. Not sure what i was expecting but of course now im thinking I am out. Ridiculousness ( if thats a word!) I have 2 frer and 1 cb non digital test in stock and i really want to wait until 10 dpo to test with frer.


----------



## bbygurl719

Omg twin Taylor congratulations. So when is your due date


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis, your cycle was only so long cos it took so long to O, but now that you have, you have a good idea how long it'll be right? 8dpo is so early yet! Imagine if you hadn't been temping though and you didn't know when you Od, then you'd be really confused! But now O has been confirmed with temps it's just a waiting game till 14ish DPO or a BFP, right??


----------



## flyingduster

Also check out the weird pattern my temps have done so far. It's almost perfectly repeated the pattern! Lol


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Disney looks so close for you. Cmon ovulation! Fingers crossed its v soon and you get that egg!!
> 
> Taylor wow. Like totally wow. Thats amazing. You must be over the moon. Huge congrats x
> 
> Jalanis those evaps sound so frustrating. Hope bfp appears soon
> 
> Flying duster you are very optimistic and patient regarding ovulation. I wouldn't handle the waiting very well &#128512;
> 
> Ftale I really hope its just too early to tell for you but I also know you know your own body so if it isnt this cycle at least you have help lined up. Its something to keep you going and its not long to wait xxx
> My husband was at work until late last night so I was on Lice removal duty. Did the 3 small heads and then myself and then had to wash us all out and change all wash all bedclothes. It was a tough day no doubt. Didnt find a single egg or louse on any head so just that one bugger that got on my daughters. It was just lucky they sent the letter when they did. Anyway hopefully thats over although pharmacist said all it takes is one parent not treating the child and it can start spreading all over again.
> 
> So I am 7dpo nightime and i just randomly did an opk test which was completely negative. Not sure what i was expecting but of course now im thinking I am out. Ridiculousness ( if thats a word!) I have 2 frer and 1 cb non digital test in stock and i really want to wait until 10 dpo to test with frer.

Monday will be here in no time and you can burn through your tests...lol I've heard it more often then not its when you think you are not that you are and you got bd in just in time. Everything crossed you get a bfp. Some ppl will start to get a positive opk close to AF like me but others might not and some are picking up hcg...go firgure. Its clear to me that I just won't ever know until my period never comes :dohh:
Have you noticed any thing different?

Kuddos for doing the clean up. Hoping the other parents took the initiative to clean too and not just half it. The classroom has to be clean too? And shut down right? Like they do for hfm for a while whilst they disinfect everything?


----------



## Jalanis22

flyingduster said:


> Jalanis, your cycle was only so long cos it took so long to O, but now that you have, you have a good idea how long it'll be right? 8dpo is so early yet! Imagine if you hadn't been temping though and you didn't know when you Od, then you'd be really confused! But now O has been confirmed with temps it's just a waiting game till 14ish DPO or a BFP, right??

Well i would say i ovulated lol. I just did 1 opk that was positive and thats it..it followed with O pain too..i already saw your pattern lol it looks very similar to each move they make..thank god i started temping if not i know what you mean..i have soo many tests...i have like 26 wondfo, 2 wallys and 1 frer im really ready to see a bfp soon.


----------



## Disneylovers

Waiting till 4pm to test with an opk is sooooooooo (in my toddlers whiney voice there) long! It's only just 2pm and it's dragging. I'm thankful that hgc tests are first morning sample haha... if I ever get there this cycle that is


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers- I feel you :shrug: its such a drag and frustrating! I know my temps are still high but im not sure if that even means anything..cause all charts ive seen are up and down like crazy and mine have been stable. So idk what is wrong with my body


----------



## TaylorK

Hey again... I was a bit scared of the bleeding after my bfp..but Dr assured me he did not see any bleedin in the womb at my ultrasound and that they are some women who continue periods while pregnant and wait til when my next period would have been due and see if i have bleeding again ...N I'll be one of those Lucky ladies...but babies are on track with my pervious period in Sept and did not count the bleeding in late October for the 4 days as a period. We don't do the beta test here so I'm not sure what my numbers are but babies already have strong heartbeats and are gonna be identical. 
With the soy I did get a Solid smiley on my opk 2 days earlier than the previous cycle and I did not feel any ovulation pain so I'm guessing I did actually conceive around that time as I stopped bding 2 days after the positive. I'm just Rambling on to get all the questions kinda answered lol ohh i did not temp and my navel is about to pop n i have a very in inny..I'm so excited will be surprising Dh soon that there are 2..Any ideas on what I should do?
Oh also my due date is June 3rd as with multiples they don't let u go over 36 weeks here ..but if it was a single I'd b marked for June 24th..
Srry it's so long !!
ALSO antenatal care here everything is FREE! But I'll be paying for a private ward because the public ward has visitation hours an i dont want to be in there alone so private ward persons can sleep there with me


----------



## TaylorK

bbygurl719 said:


> Omg twin Taylor congratulations. So when is your due date

June 3rd as they don't all u to go pass 36 weeks with multiples with my frame.. When is urs???


----------



## Jalanis22

Taylork ive seen onsies that say "I WAS PLANNED" 2ND ONSIE "I WAS NOT" lol i think thats cute and funny!


----------



## TaylorK

Jalanis22 said:


> Taylork ive seen onsies that say "I WAS PLANNED" 2ND ONSIE "I WAS NOT" lol i think thats cute and funny!

It's had to find those kinds of things on the island! Lol I'll have to buy white onesies and paint on them lol that's a better idea than what I had lol


----------



## Jalanis22

TaylorK said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Taylork ive seen onsies that say "I WAS PLANNED" 2ND ONSIE "I WAS NOT" lol i think thats cute and funny!
> 
> It's had to find those kinds of things on the island! Lol I'll have to buy white onesies and paint on them lol that's a better idea than what I had lolClick to expand...

Yea i would do that...buy white onsies and they sell colored paint for shirts and just write it yourself...i feel happy and excited for you! :hugs:

What was your idea though? I lve always loved this idea "IF" i ever had twins but i really doubt it lol


----------



## eegor

Hello lovelies :) I'm new and figured I'd just jump right in instead of lurking. I had a tubal ligation reversal earlier this year and am on my 3rd cycle TTC. 

I found you guys through searching "charting" and coming across *Janalis22*'s chart... Our post o temps are REALLY similar when overlayed!

Looking forward to following you guys and your BFP's :thumbup:


----------



## Jalanis22

eegor said:


> Hello lovelies :) I'm new and figured I'd just jump right in instead of lurking. I had a tubal ligation reversal earlier this year and am on my 3rd cycle TTC.
> 
> I found you guys through searching "charting" and coming across *Janalis22*'s chart... Our post o temps are REALLY similar when overlayed!
> 
> Looking forward to following you guys and your BFP's :thumbup:

Welcome to this thread! Hopefully our charts are something good! And good luck fx


----------



## Disneylovers

Welcome eegor :)

Jalanis my last cycle was up after O too then a teenie dip then up again, it looked like a big "M"

if it's staying up, could be a good sign :) first few weeks temps are usually high if you get a bfp

I'm just twiddling thumbs over here, I am hoping this won't be a stupidly long cycle, I'll run out of opks if it's one of the 60+ days long kind ahhh! They're still not darker than the control :(


----------



## Jalanis22

I read its a preggo indication when temp stays up after 18 dpo..but ahh well see..mine spiked up pretty quick from one day to the other...now i know what you feel.when you have.long cycles :nope: im getting desperate to know. Im actually a regular type but this has been the most exhausting wait ever had. I already saw your chart and your right it does look like an M lol mine looks like the M of Mcdonals lol..

Hopefully your O is just being weird and not long :hugs:


----------



## Lyo28

Ftale im not sure if they do a clean down. I guess they do. I never asked! I just hope that thats the emd of them now. Gives me shivers when I think of it! 

No symptoms at all. Not a thing. 8dpo this morning and I would get a shock if I got a bfp Monday as I feel so not pregnant. 62 percent of pregmant women get a positive with frer at 9dpo so I am tempted to test tomorrow but ill try really hard to hold out. 
How are you Ftale? Any sign of af or other signs. How is your temp this morning? 

Taylor cant believe you havent told your husband its twins! I couldnt hold it in I imagine but its a nice idea to do something nice to surprise him with that news.


----------



## Lyo28

Welcome eegor!


----------



## flyingduster

Omg Taylor, you haven't told dh it's twins!!?? Ahhhh how exciting!!! You gotta record that one!!! Google for funny twin announcements or something for some neat ideas, I'm sure there are heaps. Hahahahaha. Ohh do share how it goes when you tell!! And it's so weird how you bled so convincingly still! I can't believe you still got a BFP after that. Haha. And you make me almost tempted to waste a test myself. Lmao!


Welcome Eegor! We are a fairly small group in here it seems, it makes it quite lovely really!! You are most welcome, and I'm really interested to see how yours and Jalanis' charts pan out!! 


Ugh, waiting UNKNOWINGLY for so long totally sucks Disney. I hope hope hope it darkens and/or you get some stro signs and a temp jump and everything to jump you in to the TWW already!!!


I know I seem patient, but I reckon the unknown waiting is a million times harder than me *knowing* I don't O till cd 18! I am not really waiting hoping wondering questioning, I'm just carrying on cos there is no wonder or worry, it just isn't time yet!! Although Taylor's story totally tempts me to wanna go test again!! Lol. Ahh well, one more week and I'm solidly in the fertile zone!!


----------



## Aphy

Sorry for being quiet ladies,been silently stalking but been too busy to write replies. 

OMG Taylor,twins?! Miracle story! I cannot wait to hear DH reaction to this. You must have been totally stumped by the news!

All the other ladies waiting to O or test,I'm sending you all the baby dust possible!

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## eegor

Thanks for the Welcomes :)


Jalanis22 said:


> Welcome to this thread! Hopefully our charts are something good! And good luck fx

So do I! I don't think I've ever been this impatient when TTC. I guess being 40 might have something to do with it this time around!



flyingduster said:


> Welcome Eegor! We are a fairly small group in here it seems, it makes it quite lovely really!! You are most welcome, and I'm really interested to see how yours and Jalanis' charts pan out!!

 That's the next thing that drew me in apart from seeing Jalanis22's chart. I like this is a small group and a nice one too by what I've read so far!

I am busting to test, but I'm determined to hold off. Not like it'll make any difference when I get that BFP if a little one is already in there... Although, I ordered a ClearBlue Advanced Fertility Monitor (need all the help I can get because of my age, his age, and my TR) which should arrive Monday... 

I was reading through the forums (and this thread) thinking how different it is now compared to the last time I needed to use a pregnancy test (12 years)... You had to be about 2 weeks late for AF! I used to chart (on paper) to see if I was pregnant before the magic testing date lol... Although my last pregnancy was a HUGE surprise. So NOT planned!


----------



## FTale

:happydance:Welcome eegor :happydance:

Thank you for joining us. FX this cycle works for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Thank you for more info Taylor, are you still on progesterone? I like the idea of having double of everything and have him wondering why for a lil bit...lol. I couldn't hold it in.

Disney I really hope you get a temp rise soon as the suspense is killing me and you too I'm sure. Have you not been sleepy much?

Flying duster my O day use to be that far out back in 2005 and I thought it was the norm for the longest time because I wasn't on any TTC forum to find out otherwise..lol. It was still a 28 day cycle like my Ob said it should be. My lp was short though.

Jalanis I need to put away the wondfos...LOL ..my temp went up a small notch and I was left staring at another evil evap. I wish my temps looked like yours. Mine look like a preggo belly..lol BUT ..I know its not to be.

Lyo my head hurts today and I stopped the progesterone last evening. I didn't see a point in taking it anymore. My temps have consistently dropped for 5 days in a row. I figure if I had a healthy pregnancy it would have not fallen. Just waiting on the witch.

APHY its all good. :) Last two days I barely had time to post. Had to force myself...lol..either I wanted to sleep or was caring for a sick lil one. You feeling ok? Any morning sickness?


----------



## bbygurl719

TaylorK said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> Omg twin Taylor congratulations. So when is your due date
> 
> June 3rd as they don't all u to go pass 36 weeks with multiples with my frame.. When is urs???Click to expand...

My due date is June 24th. We have a June baby thread u should come join


----------



## Disneylovers

Not overly sleepy FTale so not near O yet, I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't O until cd18-22 range, you get used to waiting but then when your body plays stupid tricks like trying to O early and fail, then it's frustrating. 

How's this for not sleepy? Dh takes DS for breakfast on the weekends so I can sleep in... I'm wide awake :o I'm glad for my little signs of O like the sleepy feelings though, just wish I wasn't still waiting, cd19 and still have favorable cp/cm just no positive opk or temp rise yet


----------



## Lyo28

I was weak and I tested at 8dpo afternoon. Starkest of starkest white. Bfn in my face. Now im convinced I'm out... which is crazy as i remember on dd2 I got stark white at 8dpo and posive digital morning of 10dpo.


----------



## FTale

Disney LOL don't you hate it??? Now when they get back you will be ready to nap a bit. I've been headed to bed early these last two nights myself. And this morning my stomach has the nerve to act like it is trying to ovulation on my left side...pffft...just what I need. I'm sure AF is on its way though. As I'm sure your O is going to hit really soon here. Your cm is a clear sign of it. I wonder what causes it to stop mid surge then return again?

Lyo 8dpo is still way early and you are not out by far. A positive digi at 10dpo is crazy!!LOL I've never heard of that but I'm guessing she dug herself in your tummy good. FX the same happens again on 10dpo or 11dpo..right? Just want a sticky happy healthy bean.


----------



## Lyo28

Hopefully Ftale. The digitals I get are actually pretty sensitive. 56 percent chance of a positive at 10dpo which I was. Even though they say 25 I have read online they are from 10iu


----------



## Jalanis22

Temp dropped .4 so probably im out too! I kept rechecking it and mostly all were 98.2 but it once said 98.5 so i doubt its that one if it came out once.


----------



## Aphy

I've been doing ok FTale,queasiness on off the whole week so far and the past 2 days my legs are itching like crazy! I hope that's not too abnormal...

Those who have af due,I hope she stays far away and you get sneaky bfps!


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i66.tinypic.com/2m3ogv8.jpg

Sorry pic is sideways but i feel like i see a vvvf line! Im not going crazy am i? I know evaps are squinting eyes but this line is more visible in person! I did a wally which is bfn but not sure of this one. Maybe its a crazy visible evap.


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i65.tinypic.com/muex3b.jpg
Same test just almost drying.


----------



## Aphy

At certain angles I can see what might be a vvvf line but don't want to commit to anything yet Jalanis! Fx my eyes are not imagining things and it gets darker!


----------



## Jalanis22

I just followed with smu and its there! Im scared it can be super evil evaps! How can this be if temp dropped? Im shocked!


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i68.tinypic.com/2qu5irk.jpg

I will stop testing for today! I just wanted a reconfirmation! What do ya'll think?


----------



## eegor

I can't see a line yet, but I've just woken up so I can't see crap yet anyway lol

That drop could be implantation. Your not out of the game yet.

Temping Q... My oral temps were irratic, so this month swapped to vsginal. Through AF temps were still rocky, dropped down and kind of mellowed out... Then after ov have been very steady. Do you think its just the vaginal temps being more accurate getting rid of the irratic? I'll link to my FF page when I'm allowed, to show what I mean.


----------



## FTale

Aphy: The leg thing is normal. Hindsight mine felt weird too. I kept feeling like I needed to stretch them out or walk and walk and walk lol. The found out I was pregnant...lol You're good. 

Jalanis: I've got six of those and its the test strip that is super thin and WHITE next to the dried strip which is an off white. So wrong but true. The dropped temp and is a sign that AF might come but I wouldn't pay too much mind to the strips unless your temps/body start giving you some hints. I'm thinking bonfire for my tests right now...LOL... I'm counting on AF being here soon so I can stop the evap maddness. :hugs: Stupid evaps.

eegor: I'm thinking of vaginal temps whenever I start ttc again too. And I don't think I'm going to bother with my bbt because it takes too long. I'm just going to use a regular high temp loud beeper and be done with it in 4 secs. I've used both on different cycles this summer so I know what is norm.

FX vag temps work better for you. I've read they are alot more reliable and steady unlike mouth temps from it being open and dry.


----------



## flyingduster

I see the faaaaaaaintest hint Jalanis! And that drop isn't by much, it's still way above coverline, so it means nothing really; you may have been cooler for any number of reasons! I hope it's the beginning of a BFP!!! 
I did realise though looking at your chart, are you temping to only one decimal point? It looks like it, which explains the very stable temps!!!! My ups and downs are cos the second decimal. If I was only temping to one decimal, I'd have only switched up and down a little so far, and in my other charts it'd have stayed the same for ages.


Aphy, there is a pregnancy thing to do with severe itching for sure, look it up cos I know there is!! 


FTale, do you have a link to your chart?? Dropping doesn't always mean no pregnancy, especially if still above coverline. Your tiredness might be a symptom!! It was for me. Lol.
And yeah, I O late but still have a good LP so I have a 32 day cycle, which is still quite normal too. Long, but normal. 


Disney, it is sounding positive for O soon! The favourable cm is the lead up to it, for me I get it for the few days before O and maybe the day of O, but then boom, it's gone again once I've Od. So still having it is a good sign you haven't Od yet too. And of course your temps agree! Waiting sucks though. Good luck!!!! Catch the egg!!!


Lyo, you made me laugh at feeling out at 8dpo! It might not even implant for another few days!!!! BFNs are disheartening, but hold hope yet mamma!!! So so early.


Afm, I'm feeling excited that now it's Sunday I'm finally on the same week as my fertile time! Haha. It's now a week till predicted O, so start getting busy this week, wooooot! Hahaha.

I'm off to get dressed up in my corset and goggles for the local Victorian and steampunk fete. Hahaha. Fun fun!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

FTale said:


> Aphy: The leg thing is normal. Hindsight mine felt weird too. I kept feeling like I needed to stretch them out or walk and walk and walk lol. The found out I was pregnant...lol You're good.
> 
> Jalanis: I've got six of those and its the test strip that is super thin and WHITE next to the dried strip which is an off white. So wrong but true. The dropped temp and is a sign that AF might come but I wouldn't pay too much mind to the strips unless your temps/body start giving you some hints. I'm thinking bonfire for my tests right now...LOL... I'm counting on AF being here soon so I can stop the evap maddness. :hugs: Stupid evaps.
> 
> eegor: I'm thinking of vaginal temps whenever I start ttc again too. And I don't think I'm going to bother with my bbt because it takes too long. I'm just going to use a regular high temp loud beeper and be done with it in 4 secs. I've used both on different cycles this summer so I know what is norm.
> 
> FX vag temps work better for you. I've read they are alot more reliable and steady unlike mouth temps from it being open and dry.


So you think it can be an evap? The test line came up within time limit and they are really noticeable in person than in the pic. And compared to the evaps...the evaps i would notice at different angle the line and these are there literally! I did a frer and looks bfn but i know frer sometimes takes its time..last time i got a bfp with a wondfo first then frer after a few days. Not sure what too think of it.


----------



## Jalanis22

Flyingduster- i see that line more noticeable in person than in pic. For some reason pics upload blurry i hate this phone. But ive had some evaps with these and i know how they look...and these have a definite line. I have an account on countdowntopregnancy and 2yrs ago i had a faint line like now at exactly 9dpo and frer was negative..lets hope thats the case again


----------



## Disneylovers

I see something on the one in the right jalanis, can't tell about color of it though. And I agree a temp dropped could be implantation dip!


----------



## eegor

*FTale* When I temped with all the other kids I did vaginal temps, it was just easier doing oral temps this time around... Didn't have to move much lol... I think I'm going to cave and buy a test. 

*Jalanis* baby dust to you :) Your chart is looking really good. I'm going to hook my computer up to the TV later and ask the teenagers to tell me if they see a line on your tests (lazy buggas are still in bed). They've got way better eyes than me.


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:
 

> I see something on the one in the right jalanis, can't tell about color of it though. And I agree a temp dropped could be implantation dip!

Phone doesnt upload the pic clearly but in person the 2 wondfos have it! To me personally it doesnt look like an evap and they dried darker


----------



## eegor

Have you tried taking a pic in natural light? I've found that makes a difference.


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i67.tinypic.com/34ii71w.jpg 

Eegor- I tried natural.light but its really sunny outside so not helping but hopefully you can see it with this pic already dry


----------



## Jalanis22

Did a PM test and i can see the slight progression! Can you all see it now? I edited some options on camera photo size and that seemed to work. Its more clear in person than in pic


----------



## Disneylovers

Definitely looks darker on the right one, fx it's the start of an bfp for you! 

Afm, still negative tests, even digital is negative grr


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers said:


> Definitely looks darker on the right one, fx it's the start of an bfp for you!
> 
> Afm, still negative tests, even digital is negative grr

Thanks!! 

Im scared for it to be evaps...my frer was bfn and wally fmu was bfn also..but i know frer sometimes takes its time.

Edit- i get confused with you and Ftale lol nvm...have you had any CM at all? O pain?


----------



## Disneylovers

Keep bouncing from watery and ewcm to creamy, straight back to watery in the same day, ff says to note the most fertile cm so that's what I've been doing. Not sure what my body thinks it is doing. No O pain, no sore bb's, no irritable tummy... all my usual o signs aren't around, so don't think I'll see a temp rise yet. DH is exhausted so won't even get bd in tonight either


----------



## Jalanis22

Your body is being wonky:wacko: i know how you and DH must feel. Its exhausting especially having to wait too long for O day. I would go crazy if i had cycles like that. Example now lol im on CD 73 but of course i havent received first AF yet either and wouldnt know when i would receive it either. If FF is accurate i woukd think i got a faint bfp early..all my pregnancies i got them at different dpos...hopefully its my start of a bfp.


----------



## Disneylovers

It's just disheartening to have gone through 4/5 perfect cycles and then go wonky (3 before ttc were ntnp), ah well dh was conceived on CD40 of that cycle so there's still hope even if it'll mean a longer wait till tww

Cd 40 would be the last day we could ttc easily too, my parents land late that night and get to ours around 10pm ish, there's little chance I could opk test easily with them here let alone bd without them knowing why we'd slink off to bed lol. Would be nice to see their reaction to a bfp in person though. Just please body, don't make me wait that long!


----------



## Jalanis22

Hopefully this will be your lucky cycle! Fx :hugs: this saturday was a lazy one for me! On top of that my daughter is sick so i dont even feel like going out at all til shes better.


----------



## Disneylovers

We've been clearing out crap from the apartment this weekend, shopping for food for thanksgiving and spent some time at my in law's, hauling furniture around our bedroom in the afternoon wore dh out :( but we got stuff done that had needed doing for ages. I must be weird, doing stuff like using all your strength to move a king-size bed shoots my libido through the roof, I'm all "hmm, hmmm, what can I do next, ohh you!" ;) ;) to dh.. and he just groans saying he's tired.


----------



## flyingduster

I see those faint lines, and yes the newest is darker Jalanis!!!! Oooo this it! It's coming mamma!! Stick baby, stiiiiiick!!! Eee, so exciting!


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers- im like that too..im kinda a lazy girl lol but i still clean..but once i start cleaning i get energy and motivation that i didnt know i had any lol..i need to clean my bedroom we actually purchased a new bed set and theres toys under the bed of my 2yr old and i need to clean that in case the bed comes sooner than 2 weeks! Im excited for it i waited so long to buy one.

Flyingduster- thanks!! Im hoping they are early bfps and not super evil evaps. Ill see how tomorrows A.M. is. Im nervous but excited for the result. I just hope this baby sticks...if it does it will be a rainbow baby.


----------



## eegor

*Jalanis* you might be right about a smidge of a line. Fx tomorrow morning brings a nice clear line &#55357;&#56397;

I gave in and bought a test while I was shopping. BFN staring at me. Oh well, at least my chart is pretty lol


----------



## Lyo28

Frer this morning. I think its bfn yet I see the slightest something butbit involved squinting torches etc so quite possibly in my head. Ill put up a pic even though I doubt it will show.


----------



## Lyo28

Well Nothing to see really think I have imagined it but I put ut up anyway.
 



Attached Files:







20161120_062804-1.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lyo28

Jalanis just saw new yest you added. I can see something in that one for sure. Didnt see it in previous 2. So exciting. Hope bfp is very close.


----------



## Lyo28

Sorry a I am still half asleep so excuse me for making a million posts instead of sticking to one. Disney frustrating having to wait I would imagine. I was frustrated as O was 3 days late for me! But ot wont matter if you make a baby from O whenever it happens &#9786;

Eegor sorry it was bfn. Still time though.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: They could be positive and not showing up but my experience is only with evaps this far. I hope yours is the real thing. From looking online you can get clear ones by 11dpo for sure but everyone is different you know?? FX for you!!! :)


----------



## FTale

Here it is Flyingduster. Hope the fest was fun!

This cycle is over. I stopped P cream after friday morning dose. So just waiting. :blush:


----------



## FTale

Good grief I missed a lot of posts. Not sure why my phone didn't show them.

Disney: sorry your cycle is messing with ya. I hope you O and it didn't show some how. Poor thing. Has to be stressful on ya. LOL with moving the bed and hubby being like "I'm tired".... Hehehe... I hope his job is easing up for him. Work tress is killing mine.

Jalanis: How are you feeling? Did you test again? I hope its a clearer line for you! Must be driving you bonkers. Is your daughter better?

Eegor: Sorry bout the bfn. FX its just a sleeper bfp :)

Lyo: I see something on my phone. I will have to log on to computer for better view if it let's me. How exciting! All these possible bfps... Can't wait!!


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i66.tinypic.com/o9lt9g.jpg
FX THIS IS MY STICKY RAINBOW BABY!! I CANT BELIEVE IT! still holding out on frer though since yesterday was negative.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale! Yess i just posted photo! Its a start of a bfp! Line is more definite in person than photo. My daughter still has cough but at least her fever hasnt comes back at all so now watching on her cough hoping my 2yr old doesnt get it either. And my temp spiked back up to 98.6


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Ftale! Yess i just posted photo! Its a start of a bfp! Line is more definite in person than photo. My daughter still has cough but at least her fever hasnt comes back at all so now watching on her cough hoping my 2yr old doesnt get it either. And my temp spiked back up to 98.6

OH GOOD GRAPES!!! I SEE IT!! I SEE IT!!!

:happydance: OH WOW!! I've seen SOOO many evaps here at home. GIRRRLL that's the real thing....EEEEEEK!!!!!!

I'm trying to stay calm for you but its so hard. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

I couldnt even stay calm myself! :happydance: i knocked out so good last night and like by 8am infelt nervous and desperate to test but i waited til 10am to check temp also. I was round and round in my bed lol i couldnt sleep easily these past 2 hrs

I want to put a ticker but im going to wait since i dont even know my LMP or anything lol


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> I couldnt even stay calm myself! :happydance: i knocked out so good last night and like by 8am infelt nervous and desperate to test but i waited til 10am to check temp also. I was round and round in my bed lol i couldnt sleep easily these past 2 hrs
> 
> I want to put a ticker but im going to wait since i dont even know my LMP or anything lol

When do you test again? I forget if you used preseed or did anything different this cycle?


----------



## Aphy

I can see progression Jalanis,so happy for you! Fx for tomorrow's testing!


----------



## Jalanis22

FTale said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> I couldnt even stay calm myself! :happydance: i knocked out so good last night and like by 8am infelt nervous and desperate to test but i waited til 10am to check temp also. I was round and round in my bed lol i couldnt sleep easily these past 2 hrs
> 
> I want to put a ticker but im going to wait since i dont even know my LMP or anything lol
> 
> When do you test again? I forget if you used preseed or did anything different this cycle?Click to expand...


Not sure if to do a smu or just a PM test before bed..i never use anything :laugh2: i only kept taking my prenatal vitamins. No legs on air just dtd. I was thinking of using preseed if i didnt conceive this cycle. I guess i can say were both pretty fertile lol i have no clue.

When should i test with Frer? I have 2 of those and a First signal. And 21 wondfos lol


----------



## eegor

:happydance: I SEE IT!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks eegor! Just dont wanna get my hopes up its still early.


----------



## eegor

Well right now that line is definitely there, I can see it with my nearly 5am eyes. And that's saying something! And your chart is great to go with them lines :)


----------



## bbygurl719

I see it too fx for better color over coming days


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladies! Im just horrified of another early mc. Comparing it to yesterdays theres definetly progress..yesterday was also a bfp but its more faint not catchable on phone. Hopefully keeps progressing fx


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Thanks ladies! Im just horrified of another early mc. Comparing it to yesterdays theres definetly progress..yesterday was also a bfp but its more faint not catchable on phone. Hopefully keeps progressing fx

From what I read online the wondfos will do that with the light lines but will get darker. I would keep using them and save your FRER for when the wondfos are a tad bit darker but honestly it is totally up to you what time of day you test. I mean do you notice you get thicker lines with smu versus fmu?


----------



## Disneylovers

Fx for a sticky baby jalanis! I see the progression in those new tests! :)


----------



## FTale

So, I just noticed that I started spotting bright pink. :happydance: I am so excited. I thought I messed my cycle up and wouldn't get my period forever.

I ran to my husband's office and screamed "I'm spotting!"
He said "Why is that a good thing" :dohh:
I said "Because I can stop wasting money on peesticks!" :haha::haha:
He said" Oh, yeah, that's right" 

I feel so bad for him that I wasn't excitedly screaming "I'm pregnant" but at least we get a fresh try sooner than later.

I will be well into my next cycle by the time of my new OB appt so I'm going to go ahead and try Soy again and just see if I can get a sono to see where my Ovaries are when I am on cd 12.

Man, I don't feel any cramps just had that usual wet feeling. 

Ok, its pizza and soda time!!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhhh yay!!!! That is like my tests, faint but totally there!!!! Mine showed a FRER easily at that stage, though it was still light on a FRER too it was much much clearer. Eeeee, I hope is sticks!!! Come on baby!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh, and yay for on to AF now FTale! Onwards to the next cycle!!!

Also I was thinking Jalanis, you can find your due date by ovulation date rather than LMP, cos your LMP date won't be at all accurate. Eeeee!!!


----------



## eegor

FTale said:


> I will be well into my next cycle by the time of my new OB appt so I'm going to go ahead and try Soy again and just see if I can get a sono to see where my Ovaries are when I am on cd 12.

I have thought about trying them, but I'm freaking out about messing up my cycles... Thoughts/experience using them?



flyingduster said:


> Also I was thinking Jalanis, you can find your due date by ovulation date rather than LMP, cos your LMP date won't be at all accurate. Eeeee!!!

YEP! That's how mine was calculated when I fell straight after my mmc.

Feeling a little deflated this morning :cry: I wish we had a switch we could just flick to become pregnant when we wanted to... Life would be so much easier.


----------



## Jalanis22

FTale said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! Im just horrified of another early mc. Comparing it to yesterdays theres definetly progress..yesterday was also a bfp but its more faint not catchable on phone. Hopefully keeps progressing fx
> 
> From what I read online the wondfos will do that with the light lines but will get darker. I would keep using them and save your FRER for when the wondfos are a tad bit darker but honestly it is totally up to you what time of day you test. I mean do you notice you get thicker lines with smu versus fmu?Click to expand...

Ftale- ive noticed my smu and night test are darker than fmu. So maybe i will test later before night just to check. Totally will wait for frer a tad more.

Disneylovers- thanks!! Excited and nervous


----------



## Jalanis22

flyingduster said:


> Oh, and yay for on to AF now FTale! Onwards to the next cycle!!!
> 
> Also I was thinking Jalanis, you can find your due date by ovulation date rather than LMP, cos your LMP date won't be at all accurate. Eeeee!!!

I tried for a ticker but lilypie only has by LMP it doesnt give me and ovulation day


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- i can relate to you on spotting! I get excited when qere ttc and receive AF cause i knoe its a new cycle and a fresh start...i hope you get your bfp soon! We need more bfps!

Eegor- i know ive said that myself too! Why do we have to suffer. I wish it was easy.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis, the bump has tickers based on lap, so do a few other sites, I always go by o date because I only so much later than the "norm"

Afm: rainy day = potential for better bd with thunder masking and noise from us haha, will set DS up with a loud movie too lol


----------



## Lyo28

Congrats Jalanis. So happy for you x 

Ftale happy that you can now proceed with next cycle. It's a good feeling to start afresh and not be waiting when you know it's coming. Hopefully next month you will be excited for a totally different reason 

Afm I did another test and possibly still see some shadow in certain lights but im pretty sure it's the same indents that i had a couple of cycles ago.. I remember swearing I would never use frer again but I don't hold a grudge!!

I have one frer left for tomorrow morning 10dpo but im not feeling overly confident as I feel I would see something at 9dpo nighttime and I have zero symptoms. Like nothing whatsoever.


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i68.tinypic.com/v58k9i.jpg

I couldnt resist a SMU..the progression looks lovely! I hop3 this is my rainbow baby! What a coincidence my daughter she was straight up good my second pregnancy was a loss so my son is a rainbow baby...my fourth pregnancy a loss and now hopefully a rainbow baby!


----------



## flyingduster

Looking amazing Jalanis!!!! Wooooohooooooo!!! 
There are other tickers too, even FF has tickers. I like my FF ticker cos it changes when my O changes and stuff without having to change a different ticker! Haha. Or just give an LMP of 14 days before your O date, cos that's the average FP most will go by anyway and it'll be accurate.

Afm, we had fun all dressed up and enjoying the day. I'm a little sunburnt on my cleavage though; my poor pale boobies aren't used to being propped up in a corset for the world to see! Hahahahaha. But it is fun.

I'm crazy crampy on my right side today though. Too early for O, but it makes me wonder. My cm is beginning to ramp up but it isn't ew yet.. A few more days and it will be.


----------



## Jalanis22

Lyo dont give up! My recent loss i got a bfp at 14dpo..and thats cause i would use frer and it was negative! And yesterday frer was negative so im holding out on frer til wondfo gets darker! Your never out til AF arrives..


----------



## Disneylovers

Sorry this cycle didn't give you a bfp ftale, but I love how upbeat you are, and yay for lengthening your lp!!

Jalanis, those lines are getting better and better!

Catch that eggy flyingduster! I'm glad to have a longer cycle buddy, fx for a good o :)

Lyons, I didn't get a clear bfp wI think DS until 13 dpo, 11dpo was such a squinter.

Afm, rainy days indeed bring nice bd haha, at least with all of the bd'ing way before o at least we may be likely to sway for a girl lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks!! Im not sure what my drs reaction will be though:dohh: lol that will be interesting to see! Idk when to go to the dr as i will need proof again of pregnancy for insurance


----------



## Jalanis22

Do you all think i should back off temping? Im that kind of girl now that i had bfps if it lowers im gonna be a worrier.


----------



## flyingduster

If you're gonna worry then yeah, stop. Just keep testing for a nice progression now and ditch the temping.

Afm, I'm wondering if blimmen O HAS snuck up on me!!??? This pain on my right side is nasty, plus my temp had a significant dip this morning to lower than any of my other temps, soooooo when I put those two together I thought "yikes! Check my cp!" And yeah, it's HSO... Not AS high as it can be, sometimes when I O, but it's not low at all and above what I deem as medium too.... The on,y thing is my cm hasn't been copious yet. It has increased from a few days ago, and it's allllmost EW, sorta between watery and ew. But not heaps, like I have had.

Soooooo, all these signs worry me maybe it has snuck up on us after all my talk of having a late O!! Hahaha. Which means we haven't bd for four days which while it's totally possible for those sperm to be around still, it's getting to their limit too so now I'm feeling the pressure to wanna bd tonight! I wasn't prepared for an early O! Lol.

Or maybe my side hurts from all the walking in a corset, and my cm and cp are just ramping up towards O next week. We shall see what my temps say in the coming days I suppose, but I'd better jump DH tonight just in case!


----------



## Jalanis22

Get that :sex: working Flyingduster!

I just did a wally and its so faint compared to wondfos! Im guessing wondfos are good for early testing. If wally is faint then im guessing so will frer. I also didnt hold much maybe like 1 hr and a half...we shall see tomorrow morning! Im starting to feel bloated!


----------



## flyingduster

Ahhh, so exciting jalanis!!! You are still sooooo early too, within another few days it'll all be blazing I'm sure!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks! I will be testing wondfos til i see wondfo a good color ill do frer..im just hoping this bean sticks fx


----------



## Disneylovers

Get that eggy Flyingduster!! Hope your early O feelings don't pan out like mine, so evil a taunting from my body. 

DH's face when I told him that the latest I'd o'd was cd40 and that's the day my parents get here, he's doing so well bearing with me... sure the bd'ing has to be sooooo tough on him :haha: actually we do still kinda struggle but he manages to finish at least now. Performance anxiety is rough!

Just got to not stress, I'm thinking the frequent night terrors from DS may have been enough stress to not O on CD10/11, the OPK never got darker than control like it normally does, I'll have to snap a pic in a few when DS is in bed... at least singing to him as I walk out of his room at night seems to have lessened the night terrors cause it's colder than anything in here at night, we have jusy crappy baseboard heaters and it's 53f outside at night the past few nights!! brrrrr, my temp drops if the covers are pulled off so fast it's not even funny and it'll drop to look like O dip, I tested this morning my theory worked out, 97.4 before covers got pulled off by DS, 97.1 after and that was super fast temping, I would imagine it would drop even more if I hadn't pulled the covers back up haha


----------



## Jalanis22

I agree Disneylovers! My temo drops quick as soon as im uncovering..i confirmed.by checking it a couple of times..im gonna stop temping already as it will stress me for sure.


----------



## Disneylovers

https://i.imgur.com/4FQoTdp.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/4YZWFHv.jpg

CD16 and 17am look darkest on the wondfo but my temps don't back up any sign of O, Accumed show zip all for darkness when they did the past few cycles so I'm glad I temp now to double check. CP is all over the place so I only really look for if it's open medium or closed. I am trying not to be too frustrated because it will stress me out :dohh: I did CB digital opks on the 16th and 17th and they were negative too, forgot to mention that.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahh they do look really dark! Maybe your close to O? Cause all your tests seem dark.compared to me when i had done 2 opks they were super light compared to you..maybe your cycle will.be.long and maybe your close to O day FX your body starts soon.


----------



## Disneylovers

I think the wondfos are just more sensitive and I already always have somewhat of a line so they're just going to be dark like that, I know when I had wondfos 3yrs ago I did get one that was a lot darker than the control so I know what to look for. They dry darker than they were when wet too, so I've been making sure I don't forget to check after the 5 mins mark. But yeah it's confusing and frustrating. Temping is helping keep me sane on judging their positive/negative results though, I have 3 digital opks left, 3 ACCUmed so after that I don't know, I may go buy a small pack of digis. Hopefully with the 13day lp I've been having and roughly a 32-35 day cycles could mean I'd o in the next few days, a girl can dream I guess


----------



## flyingduster

I actually hope I'm not Oing today, and I do doubt I am really cos I normally tick all the boxes and I'm not quite ticking every box today. But hey, I can bd anyway. Haha.

I am glad I don't use OPKs to be honest, I see so many weird fake outs with them that you really gotta temp as well to pin point O it seems!! Plus they cost. Temping doesn't. Hahaha. But I hope it all brings us both to an O soooooon anyway!!!


----------



## Lyo28

Disney how frustrating. It does look to me like middle one in your pic was positive but then it was obviously a false surge with your temps. I guess its a case of keep going till temps tell you. 

Flying duster maybe you are just gearing up to ov. If your cm is transitionary like that you probably still have at least a day or two left. Fingers crossed for you! 

Bfn here this morning 10dpo and I do feel out. Really do. Thinking of next cycle already. Its annoying as next cycle if i got a bfp will result in very awkward due date as it would be week they start big school next and with a section that means that I would prob miss the first few days at least. I was going to not try next cycle but agreed with husband we dont want to miss it in case its THE month and so we will try and deal with everything. If I do get a bfp it will all work out. 
So waiting on af. Getting cramps and actually feeling a bit like I do day before af. I would love of she arrived couple days early but bet she wont. Im going to try temping again from tomorrow as 2 yr old sleeping better.


----------



## FTale

Disney: I ordered wondfo Babydust LH/Hpts for next cycle. But after seeing all your darn near or positive opks...I dunno. Let us know if you see a good spike today. 

Flying duster: I trust your instincts. O is probably doing some practice runs with ewcm gearing up. Good thing to get some bd in though just in case.

Lyo: My husband said the same thing. If our baby is due around the time of my sisters wedding will be driving or having the baby in her state...LOL. He doesn't want to miss a chance. But hold on cause you still haven't got AF so there is still a chance.

Jalanis: FX!!


Alright I'm heading out with my dd to do some shopping. Later


----------



## Disneylovers

Ftale, you have to read them at the 5 min mark, well I do, they are a lot lighter at that point and you can tell clearly which are pos and neg. I just have a lot of LH in my body normally (but not pcos apparently according to my obgyn). At least I can tell when I have a peak :)


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i68.tinypic.com/nd1nxf.jpg

I think my progression is slow. Maybe cause im comparing my tests to others where they get dark really quick.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis, that looks like great progression, mine with DS looked so similar to your test today at 11dpo. Try not to stress too much HCG can take a 24-72 hrs to double and still be a viable pregnancy, I know it's hard to stay upbeat with previous losses but hang in there :hug:


----------



## Jalanis22

I should stop searching wondfo progression on google! :dohh: it stresses me...when should i count it as AF missed? That im not sure since im really not sure if my cycles are 28 or 30


----------



## Disneylovers

Average LP is what 14 days? so start with that? no AF by Friday could put you as 1 day late by then


----------



## Jalanis22

Yeah thats true i didnt think of it that way! Omg i got a long way to goo! I was planning on starting the insurance applicatiom but i will wait til nxt week to make sure AF is missed.


----------



## Aphy

Jalanis,your progression is actually impressive for 24 hours!


----------



## FTale

Will a period turn your test positive? My FRER has the nerve to look positive but I'm on the rag so its just my period, right? I tried a dollar tree store test and it stayed negative. UGH. I'm getting ready to start another round of Soy on Wednesday but can't do it if pregnant so I thought I'd take a test to make sure. I think its just the blood in the urine which was alot that turned it positive looking. I'll test again later or tomorrow to make sure. Not much I could do anyway being on my period. I'm not cramping at all but still bleeding. :shrug: Sucky red dye test.


https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/39907961-768a-4925-8c33-5552a1965e36_zps13py9ygg.jpg


----------



## Jalanis22

I can clearly see it ftale! Wouldnt your dollar test look like that if you used the same sample? I think it looks legit imo..hopwfully your bleeding is just a wonky thing. Usually for af i cramp heavy and bleed heavily at the same time. Hopefully it turns out good for u!


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: I was hoping it was just the dye. So I did everything I could to not get any blood in my urine, tampon, clean wipe..lol and go what I say is a bfn!!! So my urine will not give me a positive so its just the blood and that means it must be the dye...:dohh: MAN..I got nervous. I am ready to start a new cycle and a positive this late in the game would drive me insane. I get my wondfos in the the mail tomorrow so I will see what's us with them but I'm pretty sure FRER is one that turns positive with dye..HEY...I have red dye..I think I'll do a little experiement...hehehe..be back


----------



## flyingduster

Aren't those curved FRER terrible for false lines??? I would doubt it myself, especially if you have AF cos by then it means you'd be well and truely pregnant or it is well and truely on its way out. 

Jalanis, just take your AM tests and compare them, there is significant progression for only two days and still WAY early!!!! So many mamas don't get that much of a line until 12dpo!!! You are so so early yet, have hope!!


Lyo, I so hope you have a sneaky BFP yet, you are super early yet too!!! I reckon SO soften on the months we reckon all is lost, that sneaky BFP gets in!! Haha. But yeah, if not, then I do think it's a good idea to just try again next month. You can try to control it but really we have no control, and I don't personally see much logic in skipping a month for one single event in what will be a lifetime of having another baby. We could argue for or against almost any due date we want to, but in the end the baby will come when it comes and we will cope when it does!!! Xxx


Afm, we didn't get a bd in, I just wasn't in to it!! Which is also a sign I wasn't Oing. I checked my cp again at my usual time and it wasn't so high or open plus the cm just isn't there yet, I think I was just wishful thinking yesterday!! Haha. But all good, it's coming up anyway!!!


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Aren't those curved FRER terrible for false lines??? I would doubt it myself, especially if you have AF cos by then it means you'd be well and truely pregnant or it is well and truely on its way out.
> 
> Jalanis, just take your AM tests and compare them, there is significant progression for only two days and still WAY early!!!! So many mamas don't get that much of a line until 12dpo!!! You are so so early yet, have hope!!
> 
> 
> Lyo, I so hope you have a sneaky BFP yet, you are super early yet too!!! I reckon SO soften on the months we reckon all is lost, that sneaky BFP gets in!! Haha. But yeah, if not, then I do think it's a good idea to just try again next month. You can try to control it but really we have no control, and I don't personally see much logic in skipping a month for one single event in what will be a lifetime of having another baby. We could argue for or against almost any due date we want to, but in the end the baby will come when it comes and we will cope when it does!!! Xxx
> 
> 
> Afm, we didn't get a bd in, I just wasn't in to it!! Which is also a sign I wasn't Oing. I checked my cp again at my usual time and it wasn't so high or open plus the cm just isn't there yet, I think I was just wishful thinking yesterday!! Haha. But all good, it's coming up anyway!!!

A lot of tests give evaps. The curved ones for FRER included. Like I said, its probably just the dye. :thumbup:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: I did the red dye test on the FRER with red food coloring. It is still drying. I don't see a second line but it did turn the test a light colored pink. Hopefully it will dry less pink. It was all in good fun. :) I was very curious. But like Flyingduster said, if it was a true positive test I caught the pregnancy on its way out. Which is sad but happens. I'm positive for a new cycle regardless. :winkwink:

I hope your insurance paperwork goes off without a hitch. It is quite a bit of paperwork but so worth it!! :happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i64.tinypic.com/2gybpmf.jpg
There goes my smu! Tomorrow i will be doing 1 frer possibly depends how mornings test looks. I feel a little calm and i have hope this baby sticks FX.

How many more days do you all think test line should be like control line?


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: Smu looks darker. I've seen all shades on google so no telling what dpo yours will be as dark as control imo. I think it takes a while with wondfo. But your FRER will get dark faster for sure. FX STICKYVIBES to you.


----------



## Lyo28

That looked like the indents I got Ftale. I can tell them straight away now. Had one this morning but could see when i opened it it was the indent. Some are worse than others. 

Hreat progression Jalanis!


----------



## Lyo28

Thabks flying duster thats very true we have absolutely no control. What will be will be no matter what the timing!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale ive noticed my smu is a tad darker than fmu. Tomorrow morning will do a frer and a wondfo just to see...ive been looking for the CB week estimator and they are sold out EVERYWHERE!! I really wanna do one of those to see where exactly am i at. I know they arent as accurate but it will.be closer. Im not sure if to do Betas cause i know they will stressssss me a lot...i really hope you all get bfps soon! Sending babydust your way!


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Ftale ive noticed my smu is a tad darker than fmu. Tomorrow morning will do a frer and a wondfo just to see...ive been looking for the CB week estimator and they are sold out EVERYWHERE!! I really wanna do one of those to see where exactly am i at. I know they arent as accurate but it will.be closer. Im not sure if to do Betas cause i know they will stressssss me a lot...i really hope you all get bfps soon! Sending babydust your way!

Thank you!!

Man, I just saw tons of those weeks estimator at my store but I never buy them!! If only you were here !!! :dohh:

No worries though. The FRER will be so dark for you!!! And its ok about your betas. If you feel they will stress you out, unless your doctor want to do them- don't worry about them. :hugs:

How are you feeling?


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> That looked like the indents I got Ftale. I can tell them straight away now. Had one this morning but could see when i opened it it was the indent. Some are worse than others.
> 
> Hreat progression Jalanis!

It might be an indent but it has evil color to go with it's indentedness...:blush: My others don't. It was fmu. I will just wait for my wondfos to get in. I keep getting an awful pain in my left ovary everytime I bend over. Hope its just hormonal.

Ok, I'm starved. Two more days till Turkey time. I am ready. :happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

I feel pretty good and bloated! And im starting to feel the "wet" feeling when AF is about to miss. I got that same feeling last pregnancy too..but i feel good.

Im so ready for thanksgiving!


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> That looked like the indents I got Ftale. I can tell them straight away now. Had one this morning but could see when i opened it it was the indent. Some are worse than others.
> 
> Hreat progression Jalanis!
> 
> It might be an indent but it has evil color to go with it's indentedness...:blush: My others don't. It was fmu. I will just wait for my wondfos to get in. I keep getting an awful pain in my left ovary everytime I bend over. Hope its just hormonal.
> 
> Ok, I'm starved. Two more days till Turkey time. I am ready. :happydance:Click to expand...

Sorry I'm on the phone couldnt see it very well but wow if colour there that means hcg is present and only one way that can happen. I wonder if it could be another Taylor scenario. She had full on af. It would be very cool if you got a completely unexpected bfp. When did bleeding start for you?


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> That looked like the indents I got Ftale. I can tell them straight away now. Had one this morning but could see when i opened it it was the indent. Some are worse than others.
> 
> Hreat progression Jalanis!
> 
> It might be an indent but it has evil color to go with it's indentedness...:blush: My others don't. It was fmu. I will just wait for my wondfos to get in. I keep getting an awful pain in my left ovary everytime I bend over. Hope its just hormonal.
> 
> Ok, I'm starved. Two more days till Turkey time. I am ready. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I'm on the phone couldnt see it very well but wow if colour there that means hcg is present and only one way that can happen. I wonder if it could be another Taylor scenario. She had full on af. It would be very cool if you got a completely unexpected bfp. When did bleeding start for you?Click to expand...

I started spotting last night then light to medium flow today. I do not think I will be like Taylor..lol..that is a true miracle, like winning the power ball, just meant to be.

I was happy to be starting a new cycle. Not expecting to see a positive. It has totally killed the joy of getting bfp for me.

So bummed. I will not be using Soy after all this cycle as I have no clue whats up with my ovary. It keeps hurting intermittently.

My hubby gave me lots of hugs and Spicey boneless chicken wings to cheer me up. :blush:


Are you testing in the morning? FX I'll keep you in my prayers!


----------



## Disneylovers

Hugs FTale, it's awful feeling when your body messes around with your head, I hope you get a clearer picture of what's going on cause that definitely has some color to it!

Afm still zilch on opks. Hopefully tomorrow, DH is starting to come down with whatever new bug is going around the office (yay airport work being so germtastic!) I had a big glob of EWCM this morning but not sure if that's from bd last night. So frustrating!


----------



## Jalanis22

It would b awesome if Ftale had a miracle bfp! Ive peed on frer on period days and they were stark white negative so your test seems real to me. Ppl mistake the curved frers with Indent lines..well thats what ive read that they think indents are bfps when they really arent. I hope your outcome is a good one!

Hopefully it was a glob of ewcm and not swimmers!! Fx


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis that is such a lovely progression!!! FRER will be clear as day for you in the morning I'm sure!!! Why do you need a weeks indicator when you can pin point a vey clear O shift? The weeks ones are more for those who have no idea when they ovulated aren't they? Ahhh, but who cares, seeing those words would be awesome!! Haha. I'm sooooo hoping I can join you in another couple of weeks, that progression is what wasn't happening for me that tipped me off it was gonna mc. :( so I'm really hopeful for you it is sticky!!!!


Taylor, have you told DH yet!!??? How are you doing??

Eegor, how are you!? Your chart looked the same as Jalanis didn't it?? 

Disney, I hope it was EWCM, but I know for me I always have plenty of leftovers and can't rely on cm till like 24 hours later! Lol. Hoping you O sooooooon.

FTale, well if it has colour then it is (was?) likely real!! I can't see it at all but I know how stinking hard it is to get lines to show in pics!!! I'm sorry it's sorta killed it for ya though... Big hugs. I hope you get a blazing one next cycle!!


Afm, sure enough tonight I've suddenly got even more cm than yesterday, and sheesh, it stretched like 6"! Lol!! So yes my body is doing its thing bang on schedule and ramping up in preparation for O in another 4-5 days. I'll be seeing about bd as often as we can over the next few days till confirmed O! Hereeeeee comes sparkle week! Hahahaha.


----------



## FTale

Disney: Thank you. I do too. Was too scared to test again this morning. Good thing is I'm still bleeding bright red ALOT but I attribute this to all the fibroids. I got off easy last cycle with hardly 3 days. Guess its payback time.
Your bbt dropped low yesterday! I bet hope today is O day for you! Ewcm is very noticeable and will smell different from semen.FX you can seduce hubby and that his sickness doesn't get too bad. Airports are the worst for catching something!!!!

Jalanis: :happydance: that's my precheer dance for your testing today. I'm eastern time so I have to wait 4 or 5 more hours for you to wake up :haha: Can't wait!!!
Oh and I have no more FRERs and I'm sure I won't be having a miracle pregnancy with the flow I'm having. But that's ok with me. Thank you for your wishes though. I'm tucking all of this threafs wishes in my bra...thats where I keep the good stuff :blush:

Flyingduster: Don't feel bad you couldn't see it. My husband Santa belly laughed at it. And said "that's not positive". I suckered punched him in the side and proceeded to show him more pictures of it...he just kept laughing. I told him its not my fault he doesn't have line eye. :haha: I won't ever show that joker a color test again. Just get a digi that says pregnant.

Wow!! You get some major ewcm. Is it your diet? Does it ever turn watery or just stay ewcm? I hope bd as often as you can. Do whatever it takes!!! This is your cycle!!! Sprinkling some sperm meets egg dust on yah...lol

Lyo: FX !! 

How's every one else

My fingers are cramped up from typing on my cell..lol..
I'll be glad when the ad problem is fixed on this site. Meanwhile, I'm cleaning house today as my best friend is coming over for thanksgiving. Going to be cooking all night tomorrow. Should be fun. Anyone else with plans this week?


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i63.tinypic.com/1zyarsw.jpg

I think i expected for frer to be darker for 12dpo and im not sure in seeing much progression on wondfo..:nope:


----------



## Disneylovers

Those lines still look great Jalanis, remember the doubling time can vary between 24-72hrs so you're still looking good for that BFP!! Go get your insurance set up and get those betas!


----------



## Jalanis22

I know but i honestly keep comparing my tests to others :nope: i shouldnt be doing that! I really want a beta but then i dont im just scared to see numbers not rise or drop..but ahh ill think about it. Im trying to think positive. Im not sure if to test from now on SMU or at night so i can save tests for the long run.


----------



## Disneylovers

Unless they're from the same batch of tests, it's hard to compare, even if it's the same batch you've used before, your levels can rise differently from previous pregnancies, so no comparing to old tests or others. sending you sticky baby vibes


----------



## Jalanis22

Yes i know, first im going to the dr today to get the pregnancy paper proof for insurance and then idk what they will tell me since they dont know or neither do i my lmp. Maybe dr will base it off my O day...idk ill see what they tell me later


----------



## Disneylovers

https://i.imgur.com/HzUAxI7.jpg
Getting closer, BD tonight regardless but yay for the line being as dark as the control rather than hovering around


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis, I saw someone post a pic of two wondfos side by side, same batch, tested in the same cup of urine, and they were distinctly different! So there is an element of natural variation too!!! That's still a BFP!!! I am cautious for you cos I was feeling so similar just a couple of weeks ago. But I'm cautiously hopeful!!! I'd probably wait until next week myself, cos it's so early still. 


Disney, the lines are looking goooooood, come on eggy!!


FTale, sorry it's been heavy AF this time, but hopefully it'll be over with soon. 
And yeah I get lots of EWCM, but this bit that stretched hugely wasn't even heaps, just one wee glob. Lol. It stretched so much cos it's still a little sticky I think, not entirely EWCM. It starts as watery and becomes thicker like this and then the day before O and O, it is masses of the stuff, like a teaspoon or something when I wipe (although not every time, but at least once or twice), it's so gross. Lmao. I dunno why or how, but it's a lovely sign of O anyway, and means no need for the likes of preseed! Haha. 

Now, we just gotta try get a bd happening....


----------



## Jalanis22

I feel so dissapointed! They literally let the test for 1 minute and shes like "what did you get at home" and im lik3 positive and shes like "well its negative here wait a week" she literally just let the test sit for 1 minute!! Im furious i even told her i have pics of my tests and shes like no we need positive from here...not sure what to think or if its really negative.

Im to the point where i say" Do i delete my ticker" is this pregnancy real?" I feel sad seriously!


----------



## Disneylovers

Flyingduster, I had that yesterday, one big glob of EWCM and the rest is watery, I don't remember having this many days of watery in a row before even with BD'ing every other day the skipped day we had when DH was exhausted I had watery cm, I thought hey maybe the ewcm was from BD, but doesn't sperm turn watery after like 5-10 mins? and snaps unlike ewcm that stretches? When I conceived DS it was creamy all up till the day I got a positive opk and then just one day of watery and one of ewcm. Before that I was almost convinced cm was leading up to a yeast infection, even took the home yeast infection tests back then. I guess lots can change after pregnancies...

Jalanis, that would irk me, I hate it when they're dismissive like that! I would hold off changing tickers yet, My dr's office uses 40miu tests so they'd not show positive till a few days later, if you have a HPT and bring it with you, mine will do betas (plus with DS I had all of my threatened miscarriage results from the ER the week before (minus the scan they couldn't get printed out), My dr's office won't see you until you're 6 weeks pg by lmp, then they refer you out to my ob who won't see you until 8 weeks along, I guess it cuts down on them seeing so many chemical pregnancies? after x amount of chemicals mine refers you to a RE if your insurance covers it (my old primary talked over her own experience using UCLA dr's for pregnancies with us, refered us out to an OB our insurance covered 100% after that)

Plus you've not missed what could have been your first AF after your loss (didn't we say it'd be friday maybe?) don't count yourself out


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea i know i read a little online already and i guess its something normal.that does happen to some women. Yea Im just 12dpo and last time i went AF had already missed maybe thats why...i might go tomorrow for a beta..i didnt want to but i might have to so i can feel reassurance...thwy dont do betas there with dr unless he asks for them..so for that i would have to wait for maybe a week or two. If af hasnt arrived i will go again monday..but i will think about the beta..


----------



## Lyo28

My head is all over the place. Dh just implied that he doesnt think we should try anymore. He thinks we have enough going on with our 3. I got a shock as I thought he was fully invested. He cant understand why it hasnt happened yet and says he doesnt want to be trying fir years. But after all this he kind of back tracked and said there was so much pressure only doing it around ovulation and of course "if I want another he is happy to go along with it even though he would be happy to stay at 3". So I am in bed now wondering is my ttc journey finished. I don't know if its fair of me to continue ttc when he is only doing it for me. Not a happy night here. A lot to take in.


----------



## Jalanis22

Aww Lyo maybe hes just too stressed asking "why not" have you come out preggo..maybe now instead he feels like its a job to do when your actually supposed to enjoy it. I hope its just a confusion phase hes going through. And i understand on ttc for you...i told my husband that whenever he felt ready it was o.k with me i didnt want to pressure him since the early mc...and well it actually happened..but we enjoy it..i hope you dh changes his mind :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i64.tinypic.com/2uqi0t4.jpg

I feel calm now...does it look slight darker for pm test..i feel positive this baby will prove them wrong.
I feel like they look the same wet.


----------



## flyingduster

Aww jalanis, that sucks being fobbed off!!!! The midwives did it to me too. :( ugh. You are still so early though, I know it takes over every moment for you, but I hope you can relax and let it be what it will be too. Another week won't change the outcome, you'll either still be pregnant (I'm sure) or not, but either way time will pass anyway. Xxx!!!


Oh Lyo, that's rough. I have had days of feeling over it and that I'm crazy wanting a third when I'm just beginning to see a life out of the overwhelming early years.... Haha. But then I remember I'm in this for the long game, it is the adult family I'm excited about. I wonder if he's just having an off day too, and the whole TTC thing can be really hard even for the guys I reckon!! And the kids have a rotten day and make you question being a parent at all... Haha!! I hope you guys come through this and have a BFP soon. Xxx


Disney, you're having confusing cycles for sure!! I hope they settle for you and you O already. I feel very lucky mine have been so blimmen predictable. Xx


Speaking of predictable, sure enough I had a great glob of very much EWCM earlier. Definitely in peak fertile time now!!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh Jalanis, that's totally darker!! Come on baby!!
Would it help to pull out the multiple a day ones, and just line up one per day and see the 24 hour progression? Thered be a lot less looking the same then, and they'd be very clearly progressing. Xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Yes im thinking of pulling out the SMU and line them up in bottom and FMU on top so i can see both progressions...do u think that works??


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Yes im thinking of pulling out the SMU and line them up in bottom and FMU on top so i can see both progressions...do u think that works??

Yes, that will work as long as you have at least a 3hr hold. But make sure you stay hydrated.

Sorry about that nurse. Your pregnancy is just fine. :hugs: The tests they have are not that sensitive. And some ppl forget to have patience/compassion.


----------



## FTale

Lyo: I'm really sorry:cry:. Its a dilemma every couple goes through with ttc no matter if they already have kids or not. It all comes down to what you two decide is best for all of you. No easy answer. Thinking of you and hoping you can reach an agreement that gives both of you some peace of mind going forward with whatever route you decide upon.


----------



## Disneylovers

:hugs: lyo, DH was so adamant that he was happy with just DS for a few months before we ntnp, then on the fence "if it happens, ok" then ttc full on he had second thoughts, I ended up writing out a long note to him, explaining that innate desire we have for more babies, he put a box of opks from the store on my desk the next morning before DS and I woke up with a note saying something like well, you'll need these. Now he's 100% invested even with our struggles so far ttc this time around. Sometimes they just need a swift nudge up the behind to see both sides ;)


----------



## Jalanis22

Aww thats cute Disneylovers!! Hes putting himself 100% out there for you! He really wants another baby. Ive always wanted 3 but after my son i had some complications with him during delivery which made DH question if another one was fine or not since he saw the struggles..but i know he does because even since baby 1 hes said 3 is what he wanted so hopefully this is our take home baby.


----------



## Disneylovers

Hubby didn't even know if he wanted kids before we got together, his ex gf had railroaded him into thinking that kids were a no-go and that he wouldn't have any with her so give up on that one (the things he put up with are way worse from her than just that). When I said kids are a deal breaker he thought I was going to say none too, his face when I explained they're a must to me was so endearing, he wants to adopt too as he was adopted, give back so to say. So maybe we will look at fostering/adoption later down the road, for now we both want one more biological baby, DS is the only bio family that hubby knows (he knows he has younger half siblings and that's all he knows about his birth family)

DS has blocked bd :( of course he'd have an upset tummy the night I get a pos opk and want mummy cuddles all day, he's snuggled up in bed with dh and hopefully we can move him back to his bed to bd in the morning before he wakes up, I say we, but dh is snoring loud enough to wake the dead and is solidly asleep so I'll be doing ninja stealthy moving of DS on my own haha! DS has the Kura bed from ikea up the daybed way... with a bedrail it's a feat getting him up to his pillow without 1. Dropping/tossing him in there and most importantly 2. Waking him and getting caught being made to stay with him, cutting down on bd time lol

So bd 2 days before positive opk, is doable for timing if DS blocks bd tomorrow right? I would Haye to miss a chance this cycle after how stupid it's been with going wonky. We were aiming for 2 days before o but I sometimes o less than 12hrs after a positive opk


----------



## Jalanis22

Remember swimmers last up to 4-5 days hopefully you catch it! I had BD only once before O day and then i bd during O day and after too..i hope this is it!


----------



## flyingduster

Also remember Disney, the positive OPK is usually 24-48 hours BEFORE your actual O too, so bd tomorrow will be fine too I'm sure!! 


Holy mackerel, so much EWCM! Sheesh. I hope it's a sign of a great O coming, cos I hate to wear a liner but this is nuts, lol.


----------



## Disneylovers

That's true, lately I've had o pains almost 24hrs after but temp rise has been the following morning (roughly 12-14 hrs after a positive opk), with ttc'ing DS it was a clear 48hrs after for o pains and my usual o symptoms. I'm wondering if my lh surge just wasn't picked up early enough on the other opks I had (the last ACCUmed that I had left today showed negative where the wondfos are blazing positives now).


----------



## Lyo28

Thank you all so much
This group is amazing for support it really is. 

So he has said again that he is happy to try that he felt upset and pressure when he found out it hadnt worked again. Before we started trying he was convinced it would happen the first month or two and i had told him at my age it could take a bit longer. He didnt believe me and I think that just hit him. We have 2 winter babies and 1 sep baby so we both had hoped for summer baby. Purely as its such a pain to keep house warm lighting fires etc with a new baby in winter. Anyway he sais nothing has changed he still would be happy to stay at 3 if I would but he knows that he would be happy if I was pregnant and the worries would go. 

Flying duster. Exactly what you said in your post. All it takes is a few crazy days sith the kids and doubts about having another surface and like you I can see long term but he can only see the craziness of right now. 

Basically if we are ttc we are doing it for me but he is happy to go along with it. Im not overly comfortable with that but maybe thats as good as it gets. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i67.tinypic.com/2qcm0jp.jpg

I took i think Flyingdusters advice on separating FMU and SMU..and this is my SMU...im feeling really hopeful this time around stick baby stick!


----------



## Lyo28

Looking great Jalanis!


----------



## Jalanis22

Lyo at least he confessed how he really felt. I know guys think its easy for pregnancy to turn around and expect the first try to catch the eggy. But sometimes i know its hard. I was also like you after the mc i just had dh want fully invested in trying again after the 3 month wait and i told him that i didnt want to try if he didnt want to either. If he wanted to its because he wanted too and not to just do it for me you know what i mean. It is hard but hopefully if you do get a bfp that he will be as happy as you...:hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

We forget sometimes how hard it is for guys to perform under pressure, don't know about your other halfs, but mine has finances, apartment space, job security and so much more going through his head when we talk about how things could change with a second baby, I add in that we kept almost everything of DS's baby gear, his car seat was barely used and still has 4 years left till it expires, all we really need is diapers and clothes if we have a girl. Realising that we have most of everything for a second already eased worries, eased pressure on him... our no bfp seems to be that we missed my fertile window first cycle, was a race against the eggy last cycle, hopefully we have it covered this cycle, even with the weird opks, we'll probably keep bd'ing every other or every 3 days till I get a temp rise either way. At this point he's as determined as I am lol


----------



## Lyo28

Thanks all. 

So another long chat and we are back on. He assures me he is happy to proceed just anxious about another child to mind. It has been quite a hectic 5 years for us. We had 3 under 3 at one point and its hard. But rewarding. He is also anxious something might happen me. But i think I inadvertantly put that worry in his head by talking about my own worries. Feelbetter about it now. Still not sre why its taking so long though &#128546;

Dismey hope that you catch that egg. Definitely seems like you cant miss it the way ye are going anyway ye should be totally covered!


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis, that progression is lovely!!! 

Lyo, I'm glad he's all on board again, and I hope now it takes no time at all. Xxx

Disney, yeah my DH struggles to perform under pressure too.

FTale, how are you doing!?? 

Taylor, Eegor, anyone else?? How are you?


Afm.... We missed it!!! I'm GUTTED. I normally O on cd19, like every single other chart I've ever done even before conceiving my first baby, I Od on cd19 or maybe 18. So I had copious EWCM on cd15, which IS usually my sign I'm about to O but I wondered if just the early mc affected it. We tried to bd but a damn child (lol!) woke up and then we were just too zonked to go back to it, thinking we had days yet. And boom, the next day my cm dries up and today my temp rises more (I don't get a big temp shift, it climbs over a few days) and we miiiiiissssed it!!! Im gutted. 

On the one hand I'm sorta almost happy to have a shorter cycle, cos O on cd15 is lovely. But!!! I wasn't prepared!!! Sigh.

I'm out next month before it's even begun. :(


----------



## Disneylovers

:hug: Flyingduster, I'm sorry, sounds like my luck last cycle :( The o'ing early last cycle messed up this is all I can think (my temp is dropping more and more and I have no idea what to think anymore regards to even getting to O) 

it's disheartening when think you know what's your norm and then your cycle plays tricks on you


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahh starting to feel.worried now! My line from today seems the same like yesterdays and then i did a follow up of maybe less than 2hr hold and looks a tad lighter not sure if because my urine wasnt on hold for much or idk...this has me nerve wracking already :nope: 

Happy thanksgiving Ladies!!


----------



## flyingduster

Ohh, hugs Jalanis. I hope it's sticky yet!! This sucks. Xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

This is the pic of the tests im talking about...the second one in the bottom is the smu and the last one was like a 1:30hr hold..i hope they were just wonky tests! Might do the frer tomorrow or if to wait a little more...ive read on google.and some say that its just the tests but i had a bad experience with previous loss so im scared for that to happen again.


----------



## FTale

Happy Thanksgiving

I've been up cooking and sick on my feet like no body's business. I'm so happy to be crawling into the bed now. The food was supposedly good but I have a sinus infection from all the dusting/vaccuming prep I did for today :blush:

Jalanis: Wondfos are known for their dye issues. I hope its just them being wonky as usual. Praying your bean sticks sticks sticks.

Disney: Your temp is dropping like crazy. How low does it need to go..my goodness. You might be up for a big O. I like your bd plan too!!

Flyingduster: What?? So not fair like you got robbbed. O is not being very cooperative this cycle. I mean, it did its job but rather sneaky. FX your hubby managed an escapee from precum. Hey, we can hope right :winkwink: But seriously, so bummed with ya. :hugs:

Lyo: I'm happy you two had a good heart to heart. And I'm praying your next cycle is the one that brings your new lil one along. :hugs:


Well, I'm :sick: and just trying to get better. Should be ovulating on Wednesday. Not sure about these early ovulations. Wonder if the eggs need more time to mature. I did toss caution to the wind and take Soy again but if it hurts anything like it did last time...lol..then I dont need to take it or Clomid anytime soon. I should O from the left ovary this time. Wish me luck. Ok, my head is falling, goodnight :sleep:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. Just checking in. Happy Thanksgiving. AFM pregnancy seems to be going ok. We go back for our 12 weeks scan Dec 14th so excited for that. I have not been able to find baby with my doppler yet but hoping to soon. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis I hope that it's just dodgy tests! 
FTale, get better soon! Bugs are going around lately, DH didn't eat Thanksgiving dinner with the family because he feels sick, everyone is suffering with sinus issues from the weather changes (it was low 60'sf this morning, almost 80f this afternoon), everyone is sneezing!

I don't know if the cold mornings are affecting my temps? It's been 53f most mornings other than this morning, maybe this cycle is anovulatory? if it is af would be due soon I'd imagine :( I had one 26 days cycle earlier this year but I had bad food poisoning during that cycle... not a thing wrong this cycle humph!


----------



## Jalanis22

Flyingduster with this recent bfp you had, how did you know something was wrong? What hinted you that maybe it wasnt gonna happen? Im asking cause i wanna know if i am maybe experiencing same thing as you or its just a wonky test...i did another one right now a p.m. test and i think it looks a little the same...no progression at all...i will temp in the a.m to see if its still high or low to make sure..plus im not sure if too much soda/caffeine affects it too...i still have sore bbs. Fx it sticks, these tests are messing with my head.


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis, my tests never ever progressed. I had the faaaaaintest shadow on the first one, and then it got a teeny tiny bit darker the next day but then that was it, no darker really. I mean you could try splitting hairs and say it was darker but it wasn't really, they were all sooooo light. My FRER never darkened either. I think I did like four days worth and there was NO progression. I was still hopeful, but I was keeping it under control cos it just wasn't really doing much. I decided to stop testing and wait a whole day or two to get a proper progression in whichever direction it was going in, and then the next night I had spotting and then full flow in the morning (3 days late I think) so I never took another test. Best thing I did was just relax and wait it out, I was stressing myself testing and examining the tests so much.

I do hope yours is sticking and it's just dodgy tests, but I guess there isn't much can be done either way. Big hugs, lots of sticky dust, and I hope you can relax. Xxx


Bby, nice to hear your update!!! Oh that'll be exciting having the scan and hearing baby!!!! 


Disney and FTale, so sorry you guys are crook!!! I forgot it's thanksgiving over there!! We don't have thanksgiving here so I'm clueless about it. Lol. But sucks to be sick on a holiday. Xx


Feeling crap we've missed the boat (have been totally dry today except for one lot of sticky cm which is just confirming O has been and gone) but I'm also glad it has been a shorter cycle and next month I'm not gonna be fooled and on that day I have uber amounts of EWCM I'm gonna make sure we bd no matter what. Haha.

Also, September birthdays are the best (*cough*) anyway, and if we conceive next month it'll be due sept. Lol!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Sitting here waiting for test result feels like forever...my temp was a flat 98.0 but i did get up so much cause my dd kept calling me :brat:


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis22 said:


> Sitting here waiting for test result feels like forever...my temp was a flat 98.0 but i did get up so much cause my dd kept calling me :brat:

I hope they get back to you asap! Waiting for betas feels like an eternity!


----------



## Jalanis22

These are my FMU..keep in mind recent test is 15dpo but i forgot to do a 14dpo..so theres 1 day missing.


----------



## Jalanis22

And these are my SMU..i compared the test to FMU and SMU and im thinking i just had some wonky tests..it looks definetly darker to me but i dont want to get my hopes up to get them light again.

Once i upload here pic isnt very clear but in my phone its much clearer..maybe if i switch back to tinypic..but oh well next test smu ill use tinypic...do you all think i should.do a frer already or wait a little longer?


----------



## Disneylovers

Those look good for 15dpo!! imho, if they're that pink, then frer should be that or darker.

AFm, please keep climbing temp! was nice to wake up to something other than a low temp, I just hope it wasn't high from restless sleep... fell asleep on the sofa at 10pm, woke at almost 1am, had crappy time getting to sleep after that, I should have just stayed on the sofa!


----------



## Jalanis22

Have you ovulated already? Remember my temp spiked pretty quick and i was surprised it stayed up..

I think ill do the frer tomorrow so i can see good progression cause the last one i did was at 12dpo...


----------



## Disneylovers

Nope, well hopefully yesterday, I had a positive opk on the wondfos but not on the CB digis, not sure what was up with that but I did have some of my O symptoms yesterday, a little bit of O pains whilst taking the carseat out of the car and putting it in the other, nothing huge though other than a few twinges on my left side. I had an upset tummy (I usually get it from the estrogen surge). CM hasn't been reliable for me to pinpoint, seeing as it's all been watery with a few patches of ewcm, I just hope it's not another failed surge


----------



## Jalanis22

Hopefully your pelvic is just being stubborn! Besides your cm all other signs sound promising...i had O pains 2 days after my + opk..but i get them bad like period type pain...i hope this cycle turns out to be your bfp cycle :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

I hope so, I don't want to miss o so we'll keep bd'ing until a clear temp shift, cutting it close to my parents staying with us! Dec will have to take a month off ttc if nothing happens this month, I'm not ready for that :(


----------



## Jalanis22

Aww i understand its stressful when nothing seems to happen the way you want it...i just hope this wonky cycle is the one for you!


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis your temps and tests look good to me!! Do another FRER tomorrow on FMU?

Disney, hopeful that temp stays up!!!! 

FTale, hope you're feeling ok?? 


Afm, FF gave me crosshairs as predicted on cd 15. Well, I wasn't certain if I Od on 15 or 16, but when I think about it, my body was definitely shutting up shop again on cd16 so 15 makes sense. There is a teeeeeeeny tiiiiiiny hope the good bd we got in 6 days earlier miiiiight have still had a few hanging around to meet the egg but that is really grasping at straws so I'm not actually hoping on it, just day dreaming. Haha! Sigh. 

I'm now due to O next on Christmas Day! Haha.


----------



## FTale

Hey all, thank you, getting better today. Like I just cracked out of an egg with gunk in my eyes but better. 

Thankful its Saturday with one more day til my lil one goes back to school. 
Meanwhile I'm just waiting for O and trying to keep my kitchen sink empty of dishes. I can't stand washing dishing.

:dust: STICKYVIBES


----------



## Disneylovers

Hugs FTale, I was hoping you'd be feeling better :)

Not sure which temp to trust today, the 6am one (96.8f) where DS woke up early and it was cold in here or the one at 8am (97.8) after we'd snuggled.

I am really starting to think that the drop in temps at night is affecting my chart temps, we don't have the heat on in our room because well, it trips the power in our crappy apartment (DS has a portable radiator in his room, and is always nice and toasty warm in there). Our overnight temps had been 65f at the beginning of this cycle, 53f last week and now it's 47f the past few mornings and this morning the covers were half off and I felt freezing cold. I just don't know what to trust?


----------



## FTale

Disney: I'd take the waking temp. The other was when you were sleep and clearly frozen. Aiden may make you a lil warm but that is a clear temp shift to me.


----------



## Jalanis22

Not quite impressed..i expected for 16dpo to be same as control.line or darker..it has progressed from 12dpo but idk.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis, I didn't get as dark as control until I was 2 weeks later, don't lose hope!


----------



## flyingduster

Disney, 96.8 would be lower than ANY of your temps on that chart, right? So I'd probably disregard that one too... But note it in your notes on that day anyway so you can always tweak in the future, but the later temp shows a lovely and more realistic nice O rise..... Fx this is it!!!


Jalanis, that is a great line though and definite obvious progression!!! It isn't super dark though is it? Oh I hope it is just a slower grower, like so many are. Big hugs mamma. Will you go get betas done??


FTale, glad you're feeling a bit better, hope it all passes quickly and doesn't affect catching O!!


Afm, just keeping a low profile now, nothing really to do now but wait an entire friggen month!!! Ugh.


----------



## Disneylovers

I added it to my notes, like how I removed the possible pos opk from the 10th ;) left it in my notes that that day was dark, praying for a nice higher temp tomorrow, adding an extra sheet to the bed or I may just sneak into DS's room... there's a spare bed in there LOL

I'm so sorry O was early for you, you're my longer to O buddy and you go and ditch me ;) I hope next cycle is nicer to you :hug:


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers- thanks im still checking wondfo progression..they seem a slight darker not much.

Flyingduster- in person it isnt as dark as control line but its dark...control line actually got thickened and on one side of it its darker than the rest not sure you get me lol and test line isnt as thick as control line but it isnt a skinny line either..im thinking i will get my betas done maybe monday morning and receive til like 3pm...hopefully everything is good.


----------



## Aphy

Jalanis,My obgyn told me too not rely too much on any hpt for progression. There are just too many variables that influence it (amount of dye,urine dilution,quality of test,using different brands). He basically said as long as there is still a very visible line,we are ok and to only rely on bloods to confirm profession in the long run. I think getting your bloods done Monday is an excellent idea so you can get an answer and stop stressing cause I'm sure worrying so much can't be good for you. I know it's easier said than done though! I have every fx for you that there is nothing going on that you need worry about


----------



## Jalanis22

Aphy yes thats what i will do get my betas done on monday then again on thursday to see what the levels are..im nervous for them as the last time i saw 292 and it was a failed pregnancy but i know theres nothing i can do about it..thanks hun!


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i68.tinypic.com/1zch5yb.jpg
I think my FMU sucks cause they look irrational to me and my SMU looks more like a slow progression comparison chart..this makes me nervous because i had this situation with previous loss and some days tests would be lighter and other a little darker but never got this dark since those test suck a lot to me personally. Im trying to find a CB week estimator but they are out of stock everywhere i go!


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm convinced now that the room temp affects my bbt, half uncovered and my temp was 97.2, snuggle up for 10 mins and it's 97.8, we need to figure out how to run a second radiator without it tripping the power lol. I guess I'll take the 10mins of snuggling temp for my chart and discard the lower (still putting it in notes though) 

Jalanis, maybe stop testing every day, maybe cut down to every other day seeing as minimum doubling time is usually 48hrs? Might help you not worry as much and you'd see clearer progression. Just a thought coming from a serial poas ;)


----------



## Jalanis22

Haha idk if can do that! But i will get betas done tomorrow to know whether this pregnancy is viable currently, I know everything changes at any moment..my bbs are my only symptom sign and i get a little nausea at night :wacko:


----------



## flyingduster

Well Jalanis, you ARE currently pregnant. That line is clear! You are pregnant!!! Now, whether it'll stick and grow or not is unknown, but right now you are pregnant. Xxx

Well your higher temps show a lovely chart Disney!! So here's hoping that's true and you've Od finally, which means we did both O at almost the same day anyway! Hahaha.


I had a lovely temp rise finally this morning. My temps seem to be slow to change; they do climb up but they take a few days of slow climbing THEN shoot up, and when AF comes, they slowly drop down again THEN plummet. Lol. But ah well, AF is due 7th December so at least it'll be well over with for Christmas. Lol.


----------



## Jalanis22

Well said Flyingduster! 

I saw both of your charts and they look like they are rising! Hopefully they rise up and stay elevated! Im rooting for you ladies Fx :dust:


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i64.tinypic.com/29upwro.jpg

Just so you all can see why my FMU sucks..these are my SMU. I will stop posting tests as of today lol!


----------



## MissYogi

Hey Ladies, can I join you? I'm feeling completely bored waiting to O and I just want to live vicariously through some others who get to symptom spot and stare at those lovely positive tests!


----------



## FTale

Hey all. I dropped my cell and busted the screen pretty bad. Can't see much on it at all. So I'm chancing posting on my screwy laptop.

Jalanis: I think that is as dark as FRER gets these days unless you find an old brand?? I see the progression on the wondfos but they are not so good with the dye amount. FX for a good test tomorrow. I hope it can give you much needed relief. I'd probably be poas like crazy too.

Disney: Your temps are up without a doubt. Lets hope it holds all the way to a bfp :happydance:

Flyinduster: Whatever was irritating me letting up and my body is trying O.
Your chart still looks like you caught O in time. I don't know the statistics of swaying but I do know the chinese birth chart has always been right for me. A girl in the past. This month, this age...a boy. I really hope you get a surprise bfp though. :hugs:

Lyo: How are you doing? Your lil ones feeling better after all that itchy business a bit a go? 



Well, I'm just waiting to O. And looking forward to going back to work this week and my OB appt. Not so much the dentist appt though..LOL


----------



## FTale

MissYogi said:


> Hey Ladies, can I join you? I'm feeling completely bored waiting to O and I just want to live vicariously through some others who get to symptom spot and stare at those lovely positive tests!

Hi MissYogi how have you been?


----------



## MissYogi

FTale said:


> MissYogi said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, can I join you? I'm feeling completely bored waiting to O and I just want to live vicariously through some others who get to symptom spot and stare at those lovely positive tests!
> 
> Hi MissYogi how have you been?Click to expand...

Hi! I've been staying away from a lot of the chat threads recently for my own sanity. Thinking about TTC all the time has definitely taken a toll on me. I'm super hopeful that I will ovulate normally this month and have a normal LP, so if all goes according to plan I should O next Sunday. We've been gearing up for it, we'll start doing every day or every other day on Wednesday, and DH is going to take Maca this month so hopefully we can actually do every day.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jump on in Missyogie!

FTale are you temping this cycle? I'm getting more frustrated with freezing my butt off in the mornings, I just hope the lower discarded temps don't mean af is on her way early and turning into an anovulatory cycle, mind you, the initial spike was accurate... my resting bpm is up in the 74-84 range like it usually is post ovulation so hopefully this is it. It rained last night and this morning, so chilly for California!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- i have no idea but smu gives a little hope everything is going good. I only have a few wondfos left so i will.be leaving those for SMU instead of FMU..and maybe test every other day so they can last me lol.

Welcome Missyogi! Hopefully your body ovulates normal.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ladies i was wondering since idk my LMP wont it be harder or stressful for me to know if my beta is right on track?


----------



## Disneylovers

Beta's will go from predicted conception date (Ovulation day) 

mine were on point for DS and my LMP would have put me a month ahead for DS if we went by that, just tell them you don't know your LMP because you miscarried, they should be experienced enough to understand ;)

For reference again
https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_20161018-141847_1.png


----------



## Jalanis22

Ok so i should be between 1-2, 3-4 right? Im 17dpo i think today which on tuesdays it marks like a new week where i will be 5 weeks


----------



## Disneylovers

That sounds right, so between 200 and 400+miu if that's right

This however is frustrating 
https://i.imgur.com/vopebLt.jpg
CD 22 and 23 were darkest when wet (22 was as dark as the control) but they all dry so similar. The flash makes today's look darker than it is too. I've never had wondfos do this so in guessing my body is just having a whacky cycle


----------



## FTale

Missyogi: Yeah, I know what you mean. A break is nice. And by all means stay as chilled as you want. :hugs: Hope you O right on time too.

Jalanis: I would do just that, only the smu. Our bodies produce hcg so differently. And tests can only tell us so much. But wondfos are for sure more sensitive than FRER. I'm not buying anymore FRER. I kept my positive from last cycle only because I've never made them get too lines. After it dryed the blood finally moved across the strip and the line was clear as day. Total bummer. I don't count it as a loss because I never got it verified with a beta and it WAS an FRER..lol. Anyhoo, mama, hang in there as best you can. Get your beta on Monday and go from there. :hugs:

Disney:I am temping. I was going to do it vaginally but being sick totally killed that plan. I didn't have the energy. So I'm sitting at 97.33 which is normally 97.18 but the Soy raised it to a steady 97.33 for last 3 days. I've been having chills tonight I bet I ovulate tomorrow afternoon. Hoping to seduce my sweetie tonight...he knows too. Just shakes his head at me :haha: And he tried to grab a hard cider from the frig with dinner. I was like NU UH. No more drinks until after baby making time is done. I've tried to have a drink last couple of days just to not be able to drink more than 3 sips and my stomach turns soar :shrug: So, drinks for anyone...:blush:

I will go crazy if my opks look like yours any longer than tomorrow. Yours are so solid!! CD23 the darkest. Are you absolutely sure you don't have PCOS? There has to be a test you can take. You are right that the tests all dry looking very similiar which is a down side. You have to look at them while wet like you said or you will have to take it again. I say as long your temps stay up that you are good. If AF is coming it will just drop steadily, no matter what time you take it. Gosh, our cycles are wack this month.


----------



## Disneylovers

The ACCUmed weren't so dark, I think these wondfos are just stupidly sensitive, if this cycle is a no go I'll order just their opks because they were clear pos/neg, I ran out of those by cd 17 this cycle and dh have me side eyes about ordering more until I run outof wondfos.

I had a few cysts when I conceived DS, dh said you could see a lot when they scanned my ovaries when I had a threatened mc (and went to the ER to do betas/scan) my OB says polycystic ovaries but not pcos (she wouldn't diagnose because I don't have any of the other markers and they were fine at my 6wk pp check up after I had DS), I'll schedule something in Jan if nothing happens this cycle. The corpus lutem from the egg releasing with DS was big, probably what caused some bleeding so hopefully the twinges I've been having issues a good sign of a ripe eggy... that or my body hates me!


----------



## flyingduster

Hi Miss Yogi!! Good luck catching O this time, I hope it's bang on time for you!

Jalanis, those tests are staying fairly steady now aren't they? I hope they do a big jump in progression for you in another day or so!! Definitely just tell them you don't have a known LMP but you are temping and can say when you ovulated. They'll be impressed I'm sure!!! 17dpo is just over two weeks, so yeah I'd hope for a reasonable number there. Xxx

FTale, glad you're feeling better like you might O soon! Catch that egg!! Boo about the phone though!!

Disney, sheesh those sticks are rotten!!! Lmao. Wow they are so similar, I dunno what it's doing!!??? Have you done a pregnancy test too??


And yeah, there is a teeny slim hope that a surviving swimmer was there when the egg dropped, cos we bd late on cd 9 and I ovulated sometime in cd15, so potentially only 5.5 days apart. They say sperm can live for 5 days inside you if the circumstances are right and your uterus is hospitable to them, and one I saw said they found limited mobility ones still alive at 7 days. So yeah, there's a slim hope, but I'm not betting on it at all cos if the huge majority were dead by the time the egg dropped and was then picked up by the Fallopian tubes, any tiny few left may not have been strong enough to get in at all cos they'd be near gone too really. So I'm quietly hoping, but I'm aware I'm clutching at straws and I won't be testing early, I'll be expecting AF on time.


----------



## Disneylovers

I took a test the other day just to rule out of it had ovulated when I had the first temp spike, stark white bfn, not surprised so I'm hoping the other day was o-day, will keep bd'ing regardless until either a bfp or AF shows. The good thing is I've made it past my shortest cycle so body is at least trying to o


----------



## Jalanis22

Im really debating whether to get betas or not..yea i know they can put my mind at ease but in my opinion anything can change at any instant. Not sure if to stress whenever 2nd betas need to be done, or just let it if it will be and just wait patiently. Maybe once i see dr for.pregnancy proof paper maybe he will send me for bloods or sonogram so they can make sure how far i am or idk what they will do lol.


----------



## Disneylovers

Betas would give proof of your pregnancy to your dr, I know they'd probably say they would only accept their own results but would prompt a longer time for a pregnancy test to develop than they did the other day for you. Can't hurt either way


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea i know what you mean but they wont accept any other results unless they sent blood work from their office..nurse told me to go back in 1 week so im trying tomorrow to see what she tells me. 

Your chart is looking good Disneylovers!


----------



## flyingduster

If it will stress you and you can wait without the betas and without stressing, then don't do it!! If it will ease worries then do it, but if it just adds to it then don't. The doctors will have their methods and you can cross that bridge when you come to it. You are right that anything can happen at any time. A sticky baby now can still go again even at full term. A baby that's gonna go now will go if it does, no betas will change it. Do what you want. Think about what you will feel with either result, will it ease worries or make them worse?

Xx


----------



## Jalanis22

Im just going to wait it out because there will eventually be stress either way for me...if its meant to be, it will be. AF has officially been missed already so thats a good thing..i know i can wait..with my son i was already on this website but eventually didnt know about betas. So if i did it back then of not doing it i know i can now. Ill update tomorrow morning and see what they say.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis I only had betas at the ER 48hrs apart and one from my pcp. My OB never did any blood work other than ascertaining my blood type and rhesus +/- she just did an ultrasound in Office (screening tests are sent out of office like nucheal, anatomy and gtt). 
My pcp only did betas to reassure me that my numbers were still climbing after my trip to the ER for bleeding with DS.

I think you need to go with what is going to calm your nerves, if that means betas can wait or if you want them for reassurance, do what you've got to do :)

Personally if I o'd late, my OB will probably roll her eyes if I come in before 8 weeks along (she scoffed at me knowing DS's due date almost on point before she'd scanned me lol) so if I want to confirm a pregnancy I either go to my pcp or wait it out, I'm good with waiting it out as long as I don't have any bleeding or cramping... that's if my cycles ever cooperate!


----------



## Jalanis22

Here at the ObGyn i go to, they see you at 8 weeks or a little before BUT of course thats by LMP..which in my case either they will wait for a 8week scan or they will scan me.right away to see where my body is at since they wont know my LMP. I already did the insurance application all i need now is the proof that i am pregnant and ready to start again! I still have insurance til the end of january as of now..they extend 2 months right after its a birth or miscarriage..so they can go crazy on me before the other insurance lol


----------



## flyingduster

Well I have a long cycle so LMP is never ever accurate for me, it's out by a full week! And with my second baby, I had never had a period between having had DS and conceiving her, so the LMP was three years earlier!! Haha. My midwives just checked over my notes and agreed with me on dates, and just let later scans confirm or not. I've never had an early dating scan or betas or anything! Just stick to your guns. Tell them the truth of not having a LMP, and if they need one for paperwork give them one 14 days before your charted O date and it'll be accurate for them.


----------



## Disneylovers

Lmp is never accurate for me either, with DS it was almost a full month difference! 

Dh said order more opks if it helps to switch back, I'll probably order some on Friday when this lot get low on how many I have left if my temp drops back down too much, I looked over my old charts on ff, my chart with DS looks so similar with patches of fertile cm and cp but all negative opks, DH is up for keeping up bd'ing, DS has a new distraction as he's found paw patrol lol and we have managed to sneak in a few bd sessions before DS wakes up in the morning... I can't wait for it to not be as light in the mornings so he isn't up at the crack of dawn!


----------



## Needabun

Hi Everyone! Im just joining in the group. Today marks the 2nd day of my fertile window. DH and i have been getting lots of practice in since AF ended though as this is our very first cycle ttc #1. 

Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust (wiggling my fingers)!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Just came from the Drs and test was light positive! How sensitive are they or what that its light! She asked me have you done one in your house and im like yes they are both strong positive and shes like well these tests are weird lol


----------



## Disneylovers

Great to hear Jalanis! Sending sticky vibes!


----------



## Jalanis22

Yess thanks!! I have my first appt on Dec 13th for a sonogram and a visit :yipee:


----------



## Aphy

So glad they finally agreed with you Jalanis! And yay for the first appointment!


----------



## flyingduster

Yay Jalanis! You're in their system now so good luck getting everything done now that needs to be done. And keeeeeep growing baby!!! 

Needabun, haha what a cool name! Lol. Welcome!!! This is quite a small group in this thread, but I love it. I find the big groups hard to keep track of!! Lol. And wow, your first cycle TTC your first! How exciting!!!! Be warned though, the obsession is very real; you WILL feel so many symptoms you've never ever felt before in your TWW, and you will convince yourself you're pregnant! But here's hoping you actually will be! Haha. What tracking are you doing??

Aphy! Haven't seen you in a bit, how are you doing?????? Nearly 7 weeks already!? Wow.

Afm, tick tock, another day. Temp the same as yesterday which is way up as high as it ever goes really, which piques my interest and makes me wonder! Lol. Ahhhh, the obsession is real!!! Sigh. Another week to go.


----------



## Jalanis22

Flyingduster thats a good sign your temp is still up and steady! Remember mine stayed up at 98.6 consistentlt..fx you got this!


----------



## Jalanis22

I just did a PM test and a first signal one..i expected at least fs to be dark like control line but both seem to have the same color but wondfo is a little lighter than yesterdays smu....either my pm urine sucks compared to smu or idk maybe its not sticking..im just not feeling optimistic about it.


----------



## MissYogi

Jalanis- pm would definitely be lighter, I wouldn't worry too much about it yet. 

Flying- wow those temps look awesome! 

Needabun- I'm also trying for number 1! Prepare for being crazy about symptom spotting!

Afm- I'm sick! I got a terrible cold and I'm struggling with not wanting to take any meds in case they jeopardize our chances. I have some neocitran, what do you ladies think?


----------



## Disneylovers

You can take mucinex... it's good for increasing fertile cm too ;)

You should be able to take any of the Tylenol cold meds and not have them affect anything. 

Afm, only post o symptom I have is being tired, like I'm falling asleep before DS's bedtime lol


----------



## Aphy

I have been silently lurking Flyingduster, still keeping up to date with everyone's journeys and keeping fx for everyone

I am doing ok, time is dragging so slowly and most of the time is filled with feeling nauseas :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

I was doing some clean up just throwing trashes to the trash can outside and i started to get a little cramp..not sure what it is! Maybe this is it already..im cramping a little the same way i did when i had the previous early miscarriage only difference there is that i was already bleeding and right now im not. Lets just hope its not anything bad. Test from today looks a little better than last night. Will follow up with smu since i know those are darker for me..

Hows everyone doing on their CD?

Edit: i think i just needed to sit my ass down :haha: its cause i moved a small drawer cause im getting my new furniture delivered today so i was up and down for a little but once i got this little cramp i stopped and rested and i feel good again. Just scared it wont stick but cant do nothing about it.


----------



## flyingduster

jalanis I always cramped in early pregnancy with both mine. It's quite normal and not a sign of miscarriage by itself. Take it easy. And yes, evening pee is often not as good for a line!!


Thanks missyogi, if only I was in with an actual chance this month then I'd totally be obsessing over my chart! Lmao. But ah well, whatever. Boo for your cold!! I hope it passes quickly.


Aphy, yay for nausea, but boo for nausea!! Haha. Nice to know you're lurking about. Xx


Afm, I had a significant temp dip this morning, it's too early for an AF dip so it's a hormonal one. Like I said before, if I was actually in with a proper chance this month I'd be so obsessing over my temps and hoping for it to be an implantation dip, but hormonal dips are so common and it's still well above coverline so really it means nothing. Sigh.


----------



## Disneylovers

Hugs Aphy, feel better!

Jalanis, cramping on it's own isn't bad, just put yourself on a lighter duty for moving stuff ;) see if it stays away FX!

Ftale, Still above coverline is great, mine always seems to dip mid tww (well when it's not erratic like this cycle) fx for a bfp! 

AFM, I am doubting the O pains etc I had... I have two charts going, one with my ff recorded temps and one with those crazy lows, the crazy lows doesn't show crosshairs yet, just two random spikes after the opk with lines the same colour as the control. I guess I'm second guessing because the digis picked up nothing during that time. Still using opk's still bd'ing maybe we'll get there eventually. 

AF is due between the 2nd and 6th but FF moved it to being due on the 9th, I guess I'll test on the 6th and see. I need to get out of this funk, I have nausea/acidy feeling but I've had that in the TWW before and no positive hpt's in those cycles. I need a kick up the rear to cheer up :huh:


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladies! I definetely think it was me just being up and down cause i havent cramped at all since i had posted that post fx i dont jinx myself. I bought frer to see if test line progressed from 16dpo since wondfos arent helping anything at all. 

I cant wait to see your tesrs Disneylover im gonna be stalking pretty much for you ladies!

Flyingduster i had no idea there was hormonal dips! I also had a dip which im guessing was Implantation dip maybe thats your case too fx. :dust: for you ladies!

Edit: i did frer and wondfo and both look the same. Line hasnt progressed in my eyes. I thought frer would be darker by now but seems a little lighter to me. I just wish if this isnt a viable pregnancy to be over with :nope: :cry:


----------



## Disneylovers

Finally got a lighter OPK today. I never have a completely stark white no line, but it was considerably lighter. 

So stupidly upset tummy today added to the acidy feeling :sick: if I did O when FF put my crosshairs, it lines up for symptoms with DS... I made my SIL pull over on our road trip to find a bathroom so many times on a 2hr drive back then. I haven't had an ibs/gallbladder kind of tummy upset since Sept. A girl can dream that I'd have almost identical timing for symptoms right? My poor 2.5yr old though is refusing to go in the bathroom now, he goes "no potty mummy, my diaper feels better" and runs far away :haha::blush:

My chart on the other site
https://i.imgur.com/tFr7x7g.jpg
If I discard the 96.4f temp it nudges it up to 96.8f so not really sure what the point of the discard temp feature on there achieves, it's still a big dip (that was the night I woke up freezing cold)


----------



## FTale

Lurking ladies. I feel like crap think O is coming. Which is probably why I feel like crap. HUGS STICKYVIBES :dust:


----------



## Disneylovers

Feel better FTale :hugs: 
https://i.imgur.com/FtrdNJY.jpg


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis, yeah loads and loads of women have a dip mid TWW normally without it easing to a BFP, apparently it's to do with the hormone dips and surges and isn't always an implantation dip at all. Which is what mine will be with O real chance of conception. It's almost depressing watching this lovely chart develop and know it means nothing, BUT it is helping too, cos then on a cycle we are in for a chance I can have an awesome looking chart and know it really means nothing in the end and it might help me not obsess too much....? Lmao.

Anyway, I'm sorry the line isn't darkening... You've been doubting this from early on, and to be honest the cycle I lost I was doubting it from early too and sure enough lost it. I'm sure there are miracle stories of fading lines and still a sticky baby too though, so I hope yours is still sticking in there!! Xxx


Disney, how frustrating!! I don't know what to think of it all either, it must be frustrating!!! I hope you get a big blazing OPK and then a big sustained temp rise and you can ignore all the other crap!! Xx


FTale, good luck catching O!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

How soon had you said you started spotting? From the beginning lines were looking good but since i did a frer today i didnt see progression at all and wondfos havent gotten lighter just the same color. Im still crossing my fingers the tests are just not working for me right. With previous loss i started spotting at 6w but i had nothing on me..eggy didnt stick and my tests there were literally lighter some days and a little darker other days..but these havent gotten light...they have just been steady to me. I was gonna get a beta done tomorrow but i cant since i have to go back on saturday which will be closed so might as well wait for next week and maybe go monday. Im still feeling my bbs symtpom badly..and now ive discovered that at night during sleeping hours im asleep tossing & turning and cant seem to sleep for a while..ive had that 2 nights in a row already. Hopefully its just the tests being stupid.


----------



## Disneylovers

Well flyingduster, my parents get here 2 weeks from tonight so I have time for a positive opk aND time alone to bd or hopefully a positive hpt by then. Dec 10th would be cd40 and the latest I've gotten a positive opk since having DS so there's some hope. And last cycle I felt so similar to you, DH had trouble bd'ing with anxiety so we only got in one session and it was right after I had ovulation pains ago it was a race between little swimmers and the egg deteriorating, at least you have a nice example chart if you look at your tww temps, symptoms, etc ;)

Jalanis, it isn't long till you get seen, try to not worry too much, stressing can be exhausting :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Disney, yes my DH has anxiety as well and also is the cause of our issues really as it means even when we try we can guarantee we will finish and might miss it. Sigh. 

Jalanis, I never had lines as dark as yours and it never ever progressed at all, it was just faint lines, faint lines, faint lines for a few days, then I stopped testing. I spotted one evening and had full flow the next morning.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ill keep an eye on my last tests i only got 3 left and a frer. I just checked my temp to make sure what it is right now and its 98.2 still.above 98.0 ...hopefully its a good sign...does temp usually drop right away when its an early mc?


----------



## Disneylovers

Some drop temp quite quickly, it's not unknown for ladies not tracking their cycles or taking early hpt's to not even know they were pregnant yet.


----------



## Jalanis22

Well it will be a little risky for me to check my temp in the a.m but it is what it is right. I really havent cramped at all like earlier when i posted. When i had the early mc i cramped so bad that the pain from the side went all the way to my knee it was so painful i knew right there then i was miscarrying plus had bleeding also. It was unbearable. Todays wasnt that bad it was a little and went away and now im like nothing even happened. I have a lot of creamish discharge.. i wish pregnancy was easy without constant worry.


----------



## flyingduster

FF tells you off if you try temp after a BFP. It is no longer a good sign of anything. Your temp can dip way below coverline and not be a bad thing. It can stay high and you can loose it. It is only a conception tool, and temping after a BFP is only gonna cause worry. Don't do it!


----------



## Jalanis22

Temp remains the same 98.6 i posted on FF to keep track of it. Im not gonna be checking it daily just when i need a little reassurance. Not sure if to test or not anymore and just wait to see what is my body actually doing.


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: Thank you. We are both just sitting around now. Gonna wait to see what our tests results from doctors say (AMH/Semen Analysis) I think I am Oing???? I have no idea. Last time we bd was like Monday night. I'm sick/tired and he's tired...no more attempts will be made here. :( I feel like a quitter but we've done what we are suppose to, when we were suppose to. Nothing to now but wait on professional test results to tell us if we are even able to do it on our own.

I hope your temp jumps back up. I know hormones can play around with our temps but I'm a optimist. :hugs: FX for a surprise bfp

Jalanis: Your last tests you posted looking plenty dark to me. And cramping is normal as long as its not crippling. So hard to stay confident in your body when it is throwing out all those mixed signals as it prepares you for baby. Try and find some thing time consuming to keep your mind half off of it till your sono..lol..I know that is going to be hard but you owe it to yourself /baby to be as relaxed as possible. :hugs:


Disney: Take every chance you get!! I mean if ever we needed a peephole into what's going on with our bodies , its when we are trying to catch the sneaky egg. You know the thought of Christmas cookies just crossed my mind. I don't know if you eat them but I'm going to have myself a big Christmas cookie waiting for me to eat after I test on the 9th. Baby or no Baby....I want a Christmas cookie.

How is everyone else doing? Lyo, Eegor, Taylor?? Sending :hugs:


I say we ALL deserve bfps and sticky babies this Christmas. :thumbup: After the lot of these crappy O timings I want to win the lottery too :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks Ftale! I agree with you, we need more sticky babies as a christmas surprise or even before! I hope your results come.out good. Hopefully your body is on track and maybe just shifting a littlle.nothing major. Fx for good results!

Things to get off my mind to do are clean up which im doing slowly since i got a little cramp yesterday and i LOVEE to watch Grey's Anatomy on Netflix totally catching up on that!!


----------



## Disneylovers

Christmas cookies sound good right about now, I need some warm, fresh out of the oven cookies mmmmm and a bfp to go along with that ;) I hope you caught the eggy, one well timed bd is all it takes (DS is proof of that :) ). We pulled out the Christmas decorations the other day, DS has a whale of a time playing with the lights as I checked them all over for blown bulbs, and tinsel is his favorite... people tell me too enjoy Aiden and relax about ttc, it's hard when everything cute he does sends you on broody overdrive! He's got his tiny terror moments, but how cute he will be as a big brother <3

Afm: my temps definitely correlate with the room temp, DH suggested not temping because those lows in get at first are going to make me think af is due any time they happen, I'll keep noting the temp after being fully under the covers for 10mins and try not to analyze them. In the meantime, I'm looking at warmer comforters lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Just tested and my test of today looks lighter than yesterdays FMU. I will confirm it with SMU but i think im getting close to this pregnancy ending :nope: i keep reading positive outcomes on Dr.Google but oh well ill see what my test result is later.

Edit: SMu looks more darker than the FMU but a tad lighter than previous SMUs. Whats wrong with these tests or me or my urine! Its driving me nuts!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh jalanis, big big hugs. I hope it's nothing but I know you're probably better to be preparing for the worst so if it does happen it doesn't knock yo around too much. Oh but I hope all is ok!! Xxx


Disney, you are so right that it's hard to just enjoy when you are so broody!! Haha. But it will come I'm sure. Xxx


FTale, thanks, my temp has popped back up a touch as expected. It was never going to be an early AF in my mind so I was never worried about the dip, it's so so normal to have a hormonal dip mid cycle!! 
I can understand feeling like you've given up but I do hope that you just get a surprise BFP while waiting for test results!! Haha. Or at least that the results show something that is easily fixed with just some meds so that you can be relieved to know something HAS bee affecting your ability as well as being relieved there is an easy fix. Fx!!


Afm, as I said, temp popped back up a bit again as expected. Ticking along. Freaked myself out last night while almost asleep in bed about what if I was pregnant with twins!!? Lmao! I do NOT want twins! They're cool to think about, but in reality theyd be such friggen hard work I just don't wanna go there so I totally freaked myself out in that half-asleep state where the world seems possible. Lol!!! Glad to have the clear light of day to remind me I have no real chance this month so it is ok!! When I was thinking about it, the morning of cd16 I was soooooo crampy and uncomfy, that I suspect I actually ovulated that morning and not cd15 as FF has said. Which makes it a solid 6.5 days after our bd which is totally destroyed any vague hope I had of a survivor hanging out. Lol. But ah well, it's dec 1st here now so today we put up the tree! And AF is due on 7th. :)


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i66.tinypic.com/6tjtw2.jpg

Recent tests is SMU bottom...and at the very top the bottom one is the Fmu..its lighter than the one from now. Does this seem normal? For it to be lighter at FMu and darker at smu even if tests look lighter than before? Im really preparing myself for the worst already.


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah it's common for SMU to be darker than FMU. Not always, but common enough. But they are lighter hu. Ohhh I hope it's just nothing. Xxx


----------



## Disneylovers

:hug: Jalanis, I hope it's just a blip in hormones or diluted sample


----------



## Jalanis22

I was going to go for a beta but theres no need for it i will jist wait for bleeding to start if it ever starts. I dont wanna waste $40 and end up loosing this one too :cry: does my temp even matter at this point? Its still the same as when i got the bfp.


----------



## Lyo28

Jalanis I am so sorry to see that they arent progressing as you would hope. Really hope it doesnt mean anything x 

Ftale I havent gone back more than a couple of pages yet but You had your tests done? When you get results? Fingers crossed all good and its only a matter of time x flyingduster hope you just about caught that egg!

Disney I think you are still waiting to O? 

I will catch up with what I missed now. Just quick post to say hi. I had a busy few days and this cycle I am not obsessing much. I have 5 digi opks left that I will start using in a few days. No testing early this month. Tired of putting all the pressure on. Cd7 now so gonna start dtd and try about every 2nd night if we manage that. Feeling a bit overwhelmed with it all lately. Not sure whats up with me.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: I hate Wondfo hpts(only ones I have right now). Are you sure its not diluted urine? They do seem suspiciously lighter but I would wait another day and test again. I am deeply sorry you are having to experience this again with those stupid tests. :-( But I would not count myself out. Keep us posted on how you are doing. :hugs:

Flyingduster: We put up the tree as well a few days ago. It was nice to do some thing different. My daughter wants to put lights up on the house but I doubt that is going to happen with my husband's busy schedule. He has been working well into the night and on the weekends for over a month now. Even tonight he won't be rolling in till very late. So, this cycle will be a loooong shot for me too if its even possible...:shrug: Meanwhile, I'm releaved that if I don't get a bfp I at least won't have a period on Christmas day lol...the lil things.


Disney: I made cookie/brown tonight and my daughter and I are about sick with sugar. :blush: Its on!!! Cookie rush!!


----------



## Disneylovers

Lyo, I'm in did I o or did I not limbo LOL, pos opk on the 23/23rd but my temps have been erratic so who knows. I have heavy feeling in my uterus so I'm guessing AF is going to show within a week. We've been trying to bd every other night, sometimes that stretches till the following morning but we've covered all bases so to say, I hope that works for you!

FTale, that was me last year but not on Christmas day, on new years eve! I would have been irked if it came on christmas day! I've only had that visit once on Christmas week in 17yrs since starting having periods.
Send me cookies, I need the sugar rush! So tired so maybe I did O, kid is eating every few hours so I may join him in eating a pack of fruit snacks... I miss him napping, I could do with one today!

Jalanis, how long a hold are you doing before taking your smu? I think it looks like when I have drunk a lot of water before taking a test.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- i dont think its diluted it looks really orangey concentrated to me lol. 
I like wondfos for early detection but not for progression.

Disneylovers- SMU test was a 4hr hold. And FMU i pee st 6.30 when daughter wakes up for school then pee again at 10a.m. only difference is that this past week my daughter had holidays so i would actually pee st 3am and hold til like 9-10am

Ive also put the tree up since early november cause i said to myself " since im the one that carries the fake tree and decorates it, might as well do it now not pregnant before i am pregnant again" and it went as planned lol im "pregnant". I think.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh gosh if it costs you to get betas done I wouldn't do it either!!! Time will tell in either way. Wait it out. You are pregnant, those lines are still there! Xxx

Tree is up! Still gotta do house lights later, or maybe another day cos I'm SHATTERED from doing the tree! 

Yay, hi Lyo!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea betas here cost $20 where i go but if you add 2 sessions to see doubling numbers its $40 in total..i can get free betas by dr but he only sends them out when there is bleeding or something isnt looking well on sonogram. Im just going to wait it out. I just mopped the house and i got a little tired and just a little bothering pain nothing bad in my pelvic area like if i got tired or something nothing painful.

Dh is actually in charge of house lights..my house is tall for a girl to be up there. I actually do the "Elf on the shelf" and dd LOVES IT! I began that tradition i believe 2yrs ago not sure and shes always looking forward to it.


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Jalanis I am so sorry to see that they arent progressing as you would hope. Really hope it doesnt mean anything x
> 
> Ftale I havent gone back more than a couple of pages yet but You had your tests done? When you get results? Fingers crossed all good and its only a matter of time x flyingduster hope you just about caught that egg!
> 
> Disney I think you are still waiting to O?
> 
> I will catch up with what I missed now. Just quick post to say hi. I had a busy few days and this cycle I am not obsessing much. I have 5 digi opks left that I will start using in a few days. No testing early this month. Tired of putting all the pressure on. Cd7 now so gonna start dtd and try about every 2nd night if we manage that. Feeling a bit overwhelmed with it all lately. Not sure whats up with me.

Will get results back later next week. I'm hoping nothing is wrong and we are just missing our window. Otherwise my OB mentioned IUI and Clomid for him but hard to say without results. We just did an I even though he is super tired. I feel like my cervix is in a funny position. Tilted up all the time so this cycle I've held my pelvis up and laid on my tummy afterwards. Hope it helps.

CD7? Wow time went quick. I can respect taking it easy with SMEP and testing. So much more going on right now. I'm personally looking foward to my company Christmas party. You have any plans?


----------



## Disneylovers

Tilted cervix/uterus isn't that uncommon, I know the cervix can tilt more towards your back when you're fertile, drops more to the middle and lower for af. 

DH took tomorrow off, we're going to Disneyland, taking DS to see the Santa they have there and celebrate DH's birthday early by having a nice lunch there. 

DS and I got him a kuerig for his birthday (it's on Tuesday), so will probably add shopping for coffee this weekend (and sneak in some hot chocolate pods for me and DS haha). 

We're waiting till my parents get here to go get a tree, it's a tradition when they're here over the holidays to wait so won't get that for 2 weeks. DS has asked my mum to go shopping for the star with him so he has some Aiden-Nanny tune planned out. So stalled until they're here for tree decorating, but we have dug out the Christmas boxes, DS has somehow ended up with 5 different stockings of different sizes! Kid talks his dad into buying anything when I'm not there apparently lol. His godparents got him the tsum tsum advent calendar... that will be fun explaining it's just one window per day haha.


----------



## flyingduster

Happy dance here today!!!! Our application to home educate my oldest was accepted, first pop! Woooooot! It's a whopping great essay of an application to do, it took me like 6 weeks to write it and edit it and re write it and sit on it for a bit and re write it again. Haha. And I've heard from others that it's very very common that they ask for more information, especially with unschooling styles like we are doing, so I've been bracing myself for that the past two weeks, but it was accepted as is! So there have been happy tears and relief here today! Forgotten all about TTC stuff. Haha.


----------



## FTale

Disney: I am so jelly!!! I've never been to Disneyland. I want to go so bad too. Oh and Happy Early Birthday to your Husband!!

Would you believe I am still getting positive Windows? I think my O is dragging out to do nothing LOL...My temp doesn't look that exciting either. What is with us and O this cycle? :haha:
I feel like it's been working especially with the spotting I went through yesterday. I give!!! :shrug: (making plans to bake more cookies)

How are you feeling?


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Happy dance here today!!!! Our application to home educate my oldest was accepted, first pop! Woooooot! It's a whopping great essay of an application to do, it took me like 6 weeks to write it and edit it and re write it and sit on it for a bit and re write it again. Haha. And I've heard from others that it's very very common that they ask for more information, especially with unschooling styles like we are doing, so I've been bracing myself for that the past two weeks, but it was accepted as is! So there have been happy tears and relief here today! Forgotten all about TTC stuff. Haha.

HOORAY!!!!!!!!! 
That is wonderful news!! I have been battling if I should homeschool my daughter or not too. In my state you can lawfully do it anytime you want to though. My husband was taught at home too so he is all for it. My daughter is still thinking it through though..LOL..

Well, I am proud of your essay skills and have a feeling you will be an excellent Teacher#:happydance:


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: How are you doing today? Been thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale, I think wondfos I have are ridiculously sensitive, I wonder if we have the same batch... I had a full 10 days of darker lines (only one day was as dark as the control) I'm on CD 31 now and they only went lighter 2 days ago and if you let them sit past the 5min mark, they get even darker. I don't remember them being like that when I was ttc DS, the ACCUmed that I had ran out on CD 21 but that was negative that day as was a digital opks. I hope that you get a clearer positive than I did! Come on O!

We have annual passes for disneyland, we go at least once a month so it's worth the cost lol... DS is free until he's 3 so march we'll have to buy him a pass too.


----------



## Jalanis22

FTale said:


> Jalanis: How are you doing today? Been thinking about you. :hugs:

I dont even feel like testing for now i feel like i will be dissapointed or something. Last night i was scrolling through old messages here when i had gotten my bfp and it sucks to feel this way that it might not stick again. I feel weird down there like when you get AF and feels a little heavy there but i have nothing yet so im not sure what is going on. I havent cramped or anything for now i feel bloated too. I just hope this baby sticks :cry:

Thanks for thinking of me :hugs:

Edit: Just felt heavy feeling for a while since like 6am but i feel normal but bloated


----------



## Jalanis22

Update: im loosing it already :cry: i just had some brown tinged mucus! Nurse said theres nothing we can do about it cause if i go its too early and we wont see anything. She just said its "OLD BLOOD" same thing happened previously and it was my miscarriage so i already lost hope.


----------



## FTale

Japan is: NOOOO. MY GOODNESS!!!! Let's pray it's just a lil bleeding and it will be ok.:hugs:

I'm at work will check back on you later. Lord please not again!!!:cry:


----------



## Aphy

Oh no Jalanis, I really hope it's nothing more than uterus irritation or something :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Nooooo jalanis!!! Big big, gentle, hugs. Oh Hun. It might be old blood but those fading tests and now spotting, it doesn't sound hopeful does it?? I'm so so sorry. :(


FTale, OPKs seem such a mind screw!? That's one reason why I've never been tempted to use them. Lol!! I hope O ticks over soon though. Xx.

And I'm following an "unschooling" method of sorts, so no essays or tests or anything here! Just kids playing, and me encouraging their play to learn. Lol.


Afm, temp nicely up again after that dip. Tick tock, just waiting out AF, and then waiting weeeeeeeeks till O again. Feels like forever.


----------



## Jalanis22

What do you all think can be? Why does it keep happening to me? My dd i was really good and with my ds too..but i did have once a MMC before him and now these 2 early mcs...i know my eggs are good cause they keep getting caught, can it be my uterus maybe not wanting to anymore or my husbands sperm? He does drink beer but normally not a heavy drinker...and i dont drink nor smoke either..this makes me question. Bought some frer but i will be saving those just did the last wondfo and looks like my 9-10 fmu..hopefully hormones drop quick test looks way lighter than yesterday


----------



## flyingduster

Oh jalanis, no! I don't honk there is anything wrong with you!!! Early mc are so so soooo common, most people have no idea unless they're already TTC and test early, but it's just so common for a lady to have her AF a week late and not realise it's cos she had a mmc! 
Usually the reason it goes again is because the zygote or embryo or whatever stage it's at, has something off wi it and it doesn't keep growing. Your uterus is fine or else it wouldn't have implanted and given a BFP! It is the early cell division stages that weren't quite right, and that can be because of anything.

Two early mc in a row totally sucks balls. But I wouldn't be assuming the worst yet. Your body is obviously fertilising the egg and implanting it fine, it just needs to be the right one! Xxx


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> What do you all think can be? Why does it keep happening to me? My dd i was really good and with my ds too..but i did have once a MMC before him and now these 2 early mcs...i know my eggs are good cause they keep getting caught, can it be my uterus maybe not wanting to anymore or my husbands sperm? He does drink beer but normally not a heavy drinker...and i dont drink nor smoke either..this makes me question. Bought some frer but i will be saving those just did the last wondfo and looks like my 9-10 fmu..hopefully hormones drop quick test looks way lighter than yesterday

Jalanis do a 21 day progesterone test to see if your progesterone levels are low. And also, look up natural ways to increase your uterine lining. But what Flyingduster said is also true in many cases as well. However, if you can afford it, do a reproductive panel test testing your Estrodial levels, FSH, DHEA, and free testosterone during your next cycle. Do you have an OB that you see? It can't hurt. I am SO sorry this is happening mama. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Flyingduster- how do i do the 21 progesterone test? Im really thinking that the "right one" hasnt caught the eggy. Cause i know im pretty fertile and within a month i get pregnant both tries. Hopefully third time is the charm. I might try just one more time and that may be it for me. I cant handle seeing too many mcs. Maybe my body just doesnt want anymore ahh well idk too bad im going through this. I hopw none of you all go through this.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Flyingduster- how do i do the 21 progesterone test? Im really thinking that the "right one" hasnt caught the eggy. Cause i know im pretty fertile and within a month i get pregnant both tries. Hopefully third time is the charm. I might try just one more time and that may be it for me. I cant handle seeing too many mcs. Maybe my body just doesnt want anymore ahh well idk too bad im going through this. I hopw none of you all go through this.


Have your progesterone taken at 7dpo. This level will tell you how much progesterone is being produced by your corpus luteum.


----------



## MissYogi

So so so sorry to hear this jalanis! Like the others said, it likely isn't anything wrong with you, just bad luck. I know after my mc I felt completely broken, like my body had betrayed me, but it really probably isn't anything about our bodies, just that the chromosomes didn't line up correctly. It can happen even if both the egg and the sperm are healthy, sometimes they just don't get together right. :hugs:

Flying, I think that is so cool that you are doing unschooling! I am a teacher which makes it pretty odd that I actually am all for homeschooling. I really hope to homeschool/unschool when I finally have kids. I just love the idea of them playing and learning by experience, not by being forced into it in a classroom. 

I have got major ewcm and my opk is not yet positive but getting close! So happy to have this ewcm! I feel like my body is finally figuring out how to do this again, and I'm really feeling positive about this cycle!


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> FTale, I think wondfos I have are ridiculously sensitive, I wonder if we have the same batch... I had a full 10 days of darker lines (only one day was as dark as the control) I'm on CD 31 now and they only went lighter 2 days ago and if you let them sit past the 5min mark, they get even darker. I don't remember them being like that when I was ttc DS, the ACCUmed that I had ran out on CD 21 but that was negative that day as was a digital opks. I hope that you get a clearer positive than I did! Come on O!
> 
> We have annual passes for disneyland, we go at least once a month so it's worth the cost lol... DS is free until he's 3 so march we'll have to buy him a pass too.

They are ridiculously too sensitive. I don't even know which day to put as my positive opk since my first was on cd7. I did start feeling like O was coming feeling chills/horny ( :blush: ) and on cd9 I started feeling waves of nausea hit, bbs aching, and dull right ovary pain like all at once. I had just gotten back from dropping my daughter off at school. 

with no mention of positive opks my chart looks gives me cross hairs on cd8 but takes them away if I put in any of the positive opks from 10th. :dohh: I feel like I already did a weak O or I'm going to start AF sooner than expected. :coffee: (insert choice words here)
 



Attached Files:







FAM.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FTale

MissYogi said:


> So so so sorry to hear this jalanis! Like the others said, it likely isn't anything wrong with you, just bad luck. I know after my mc I felt completely broken, like my body had betrayed me, but it really probably isn't anything about our bodies, just that the chromosomes didn't line up correctly. It can happen even if both the egg and the sperm are healthy, sometimes they just don't get together right. :hugs:
> 
> Flying, I think that is so cool that you are doing unschooling! I am a teacher which makes it pretty odd that I actually am all for homeschooling. I really hope to homeschool/unschool when I finally have kids. I just love the idea of them playing and learning by experience, not by being forced into it in a classroom.
> 
> I have got major ewcm and my opk is not yet positive but getting close! So happy to have this ewcm! I feel like my body is finally figuring out how to do this again, and I'm really feeling positive about this cycle!


:hugs: YAY for ewcm!!! Its a good sign indeed.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- where can i check.the progesterone levels? Once i did the beta they had only.give men the hormones miu on the paper so not sure if the dr will even mention anything like that.


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis, You asked me about the progesterone test but I assume you mean FTale! Haha. I have zero clue about that stuff.
I hope you don't give up, but that is your choice of course. Xxx


Miss Yogi, I actually know of a number of those in my local homeschooling groups who are or were teachers!!! I think it's more common than you think. Lol. And woohoo for EWCM and progressing OPK!!! Catch that eggie!!


FTale, your cycle is confusing. That's such an early O if the FF crosshairs are correct, but I can see why it thinks that with that wee temp jump too. But here's hoping you get an even bigger temp jump indicating a proper O already!!?? Xx


----------



## Disneylovers

Firstly, huge huge hugs jalanis :hugs: I hope they can figure out what is going on, sending you lots of soft hugs! 

FTale, I think they really do go on how long a hold you've done, 5hr hold because I forgot to put any in my purse so had to wait till we got home, blazing positive opk! Ridiculous! Imho don't do more than the 4hr hold they recommend. Normally af would be due between today/ tomorrow and Sunday if I had ovulated around cd19-22. All those were neg on the ACCUmed opks but like I said, I ran out so who knows. Wondfos don't hold the respect I used to have for them after this cycle! I'm ordering ACCUmed opks on Saturday, they were easier to read and less wiggle room.

If this cycle is a dud, I might not temp next cycle, might even ditch the opks and only order enough to see out this cycle, just bd every other day from cd 12 onwards :p


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: You can go to a free standing lab such as 

https://www.anylabtestnow.com/test-category/hormones/

And do the progesterone test at 7dpo.

I did not look at the cost of the exam but you can always request this test from your doctor. It is your right to know. With all that you are going through I do not see it as an unreasonable request.

Before ttc did were you having regular cycles?


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Firstly, huge huge hugs jalanis :hugs: I hope they can figure out what is going on, sending you lots of soft hugs!
> 
> FTale, I think they really do go on how long a hold you've done, 5hr hold because I forgot to put any in my purse so had to wait till we got home, blazing positive opk! Ridiculous! Imho don't do more than the 4hr hold they recommend. Normally af would be due between today/ tomorrow and Sunday if I had ovulated around cd19-22. All those were neg on the ACCUmed opks but like I said, I ran out so who knows. Wondfos don't hold the respect I used to have for them after this cycle! I'm ordering ACCUmed opks on Saturday, they were easier to read and less wiggle room.
> 
> If this cycle is a dud, I might not temp next cycle, might even ditch the opks and only order enough to see out this cycle, just bd every other day from cd 12 onwards :p

You are good. I could never last more than 3 hours at a time. OHHH, and my body just had the nerve to toss out tons of ewcm...pfft..we are too tired for this :growlmad:. The millions of times we tossed sperm at my ovaries previously will have to do. :wacko: 

I will order Accumed too next go around. You know that party game where you try to pop the balloon on the other person's bum by humping them? But the dang balloon just won't pop??? That's what I feel like trying to get this egg out!!! :haha:


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Jalanis, You asked me about the progesterone test but I assume you mean FTale! Haha. I have zero clue about that stuff.
> I hope you don't give up, but that is your choice of course. Xxx
> 
> 
> Miss Yogi, I actually know of a number of those in my local homeschooling groups who are or were teachers!!! I think it's more common than you think. Lol. And woohoo for EWCM and progressing OPK!!! Catch that eggie!!
> 
> 
> FTale, your cycle is confusing. That's such an early O if the FF crosshairs are correct, but I can see why it thinks that with that wee temp jump too. But here's hoping you get an even bigger temp jump indicating a proper O already!!?? Xx

It says you only need a .2 shift for it to be considered ovulation followed by elevated temps. But I don't O very strong any way but I'm all for a big leap in the morning even if it is too late to catch the egg. I'd like a sign my progesterone is pumping high and not playing in the puddles.


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale I lost it laughing at the balloon comment, yes though, omg yes! It's like pulling teeth with no pain management! DS is looking at me like I'm weird still laughing at the balloon visual ;) I hope you caught the eggy!


----------



## Disneylovers

https://i.imgur.com/6u73h4Th.jpg 
So this was this mornings test, it had a vvf line that I thought was an indent but they never dry with any hint of a line, it's still damp (I usually just chuck them back into their little packet and then into the trash), in a rush this morning I didn't really look at it much past the dye clearing at the 2 min mark so ugh! I know you're not supposed to read them after 10 mins, but that's darker than any of the evaps I've gotten too.
I wanted to ride a Rollercoaster if we got over to that side of the park today so tested just in case I had ovulated when ff put it (7dpo). 

Tell me to have sense and wait till Tuesday to test again lol, I took this 11hrs ago, and that I shouldn't trust it!


----------



## MissYogi

Disney that's totally looking good like a line!!! I can't be reasonable and tell you to wait I say test tomorrow!!


----------



## Disneylovers

I may, but worried it's an evap, I'll maybe test Saturday if no af.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh my that is clear isn't it!!! I can never tell if it's an Evap or not, but fx it isn't!!!!!!!! Goooood luck


----------



## FTale

Disney: I've seen so many wondfo evaps but I had to squint. I don't have to squint at all to see that line!
Praying it gets darker!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale - my cycles are regular always...between a 28-30 day length

Disneylovers- i can clearly see it ! I know its not an evap thats how my tests started..evaps are squinting to me and this is clearly.noticeable! Ahhh i will be stalking for your tests! My wondfos always say to read at 5 mins but not after. I always read them at 10mins because i know the dye in them take long to settle! I hope this is your bfp!
Btw i love your profile pic i think my kids would strangle each other lol


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: Has a flow started? Some times tests can fade and them come back. How are you feeling?


----------



## Disneylovers

I have gotten evaps before but I may have tested this morning... read at the 10min mark. I only caved cause my bb's were sore when DS climbed over me to get into our bed this morning... 
https://i.imgur.com/ukkBLyW.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/N17oKWK.jpg
I can't tell, evap/indent/start of a bfp but I need to behave, I'll wait till sunday to test again. I would rather have the doubling time progression if it is positive than keep second guessing if it's a line or not. the line is there without flash too so FX! I would love to have a nice BFP by tuesday to put in DH's birthday card You ladies are a terrible influence on a poas addict haha :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- im totally out...yesterday morning was only brown discharge but afternoon i was in full flow and still am and cramping too. The other early mc was diff though...it was more brown than red but it did have some too..but right now is heavy...im a heavy person for af but not this heavy like right now.

Disneylovers- i feel like i see it then i dont. I see it much clearer on the first pic from yesterday. but like you said i definetly see something on it just not sure what. Hopefully your start of a bfp FX....cant send you stickydust dont have any :nope:


----------



## Disneylovers

So sorry Jalanis, I hope you get your rainbow baby soon, sending you huge hugs! I hope your dr can get you answers for why they aren't sticking

I see a clearer line now it's dry but we know wondfos and evaps... I'm going to make sure I use the bathroom upstairs in the morning so I'm not tempted to test, all of my tests are in the downstairs bathroom


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers- you and i both know we cant resist testing :haha: i cant wait once i start touching a test but thats just me lol...fx for you!


----------



## FTale

Janlanis: :cry::hugs: I'm not expert but it seems you loss this lil one earlier than other as you are having a heavy flow already. I'm so sorry. Don't give up!!!


----------



## FTale

Disney: I see the line. It has color. This is really good!! It is thick as well. Light but thick. FX it keeps getting darker! 

Guess what I am doing???? 

OVULATING!! Finally!!!!! My lower back is hurting bad which is not normal but I still have the aching pelvic floor and ovary feeling signaling ovulation. Man took forever.

Now to watch my temp. I really hope I get a really good rise in temp...I never do :cry:


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm thinking that is one evil evap, I have still been doing opks at 3pm each and the latest is dark, even before the dye got to the control it was dark, I thought oh, it might be dark if in pregnant so did a hpt too, that's stark white. Shrugged it off and jumped in the shower, took another 20 mins later to prove to myself it was just too long ago hold? Well the new one, it's just as dark on just a 20 min hold
https://i.imgur.com/xa74Nlyh.jpg
First opk is a 4hr hold, 2nd was the 20 min hold, hadn't even finished clearing the dye

My temps haven't really been as high as my usual post o temps, on the other site I track my cycle with, it still hasn't put crosshairs on my chart with my lower temps. So I don't know which to believe. I mean if I was pregnant, that dark on an opk would equate to more than what looks like an indent/evap on a hpt wouldn't it and a 2nd tiny hold wouldn't give such a dark opk?


----------



## FTale

Disney: That is a seriously dark opk. I think Wondfos are sensitive but mine didn't look that dark till the day of ovulation for me. I think you may need a few more days till the hpt goes more noticably darker.

I have enough to keep testing out my LH so I will do 3pm tests as well to see when they go faint.

FX :dust:


----------



## Disneylovers

I don't know, I changed two temps back to the lower recorded ones and boom ff took ovulation crosshairs off my chart. I kept both temps listed in the notes so I can easily change it back, but hey were still bd'ing every other night or so, so hopefully a week won't make much of a difference, I still have 38 hpt's lol I can keep testing and not worry about running out ;) 

I tested multiple times on cd22 and 23, they were never this dark...
https://i.imgur.com/ROfbcY7h.jpg 
This was as soon as the dye finished running, the 8 min mark


----------



## flyingduster

Oh jalanis, hugs. My loss was a really heavy abrupt full on flow too, but it died off to just light pret fast too so I hope yours does too. Xxx! 


Disney, I hardly see the line on second two HPT pics, though can juuuust see the first one. But wow, those OPKs are crazy dark!! You could totally be pregnant with those and the faint HPT!? Eeee, exciting, and either way if it's O and not BFP, that's cool too cos it's sooooo dark.


FTale, YAY! Finally! Gosh it took its sweet time didn't it!? Lol. Now catch it!!! Hahaha


Afm, sheesh time is draaaaaaaging. I feel like shit this afternoon. I just want AF to come along and be able to move on to a fresh cycle already! 10dpo today, so another four days yet. Sigh.

Went and watched the local Santa parade this morning, they line up down our street while prepping so we see them starting up from early on, but we still walk out to the main road to watch the whole thing. Kids loved it!! 

I'm stuck in a boring knitting pattern right now so procrastinating here instead. Lmao. It's one I'm doing for someone else so I can't start something else more interesting or I'll never finish it. It'll get there though.


----------



## FTale

Disney: Leave some color for the control line :haha: How do you feel? This is crazy.


Flyingduster: I wish I could knit. 10dpo?? Have you tested? :blush:


----------



## Disneylovers

What sucks is my pre af and o feelings are similar, slight acne, tired, sore bb's at night/am only and constipation that goes the complete opposite when I o or AF starts. The tummy stuff is from estrogen surges/dips I know that much, can also make me queasy. I just hope temps give a clearer sign, I wonder if the big dip in temps that i discarded was from progesterone tapering off from failed o? It's close enough time that I didn't go anovulatory and didn't get af just straight into trying to ovulate again.


----------



## Jalanis22

FTale said:


> Janlanis: :cry::hugs: I'm not expert but it seems you loss this lil one earlier than other as you are having a heavy flow already. I'm so sorry. Don't give up!!!

Yeaa your right i did loose this one earlier than the other..i was crampy yesterday and today but i think cramping is finishing already i have very little. I dont know why but i knew since like 6am that i was going to miscarry cause you know that "heavy" feeling you get down there like something is opening for AF thats exactly how i felt so it was just a matter of time waiting for it to start.it sucks second loss in a row :cry:

Disneylovers- your tests are cray! They are super dark! I hope you got it FX


----------



## flyingduster

Haha FTale, I am NOT testing this month!!! Like, not at all. AF will be here on wed/Thurs, no doubt about it. Cos really, 6.5 days is just silly to hope a swimmer was still going strong enough to get in to an egg, so I know I'm out this month. It's nice to day dream about but it ain't happening! That's why it's taking soooooo loooongg, cos I have a whole 32 day cycle to get through yet till I'm at this stage again, hopefully with a chance next time!!! Lol.


----------



## Disneylovers

Flyingduster, won't you have a shorter cycle? Even a few days less is a few days closer to catching the next egg ;) my lp is always 13-15 days, 13 when they're regular cycles and up to 15 when its a longer to ovulate cycle.


----------



## flyingduster

This current cycle now has been shortened overall when compared to my LMP, but the short bit has been and gone! So it's now a regular 32 day cycle like usual to get back to 10dpo on my next cycle.


----------



## Disneylovers

The TWW without the stresses of am I aren't I is a nice break though isn't it? you could have a cheeky drink, eat all of the things you're not supposed to when pregnant ;)

Talking of stress, I was talking with DH, he pinpointed a big worry that's been on my mind for the past few weeks, the day I went up to my friends house to dye our race shirts, DS fell over in their kitchen and bit his bottom lip, and hit his front tooth hard. 2 weeks after it turned a rusty grey and I've been worrying about it since even after the dentist said it could lighten and the tooth might not have the nerve killed off. Well Saturday last week was 3 weeks since it turned grey, it looked bit lighter when I was brushing his teeth at bedtime, the next morning there was just a grey spot on the middle of his tooth and only on the back! and it was completely gone by that night when I cleaned his teeth before bed! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I had been stressing out because I did the same thing at 7yrs old and it wrecked my adult teeth positioning after I killed the nerve and my tooth had to be pulled so my adult tooth could come in straighter, I didn't want DS to go through all of the things I had to. So DH said it's funny that as soon as the relief hit me, I geared up to try to ovulate again. Stress really is my inhibitor with ovulating then.


----------



## FTale

Disney:Isnt'that some thing??? And nice temp jump. Mine did a very lil jump..LOL. But both ovaries are hurting galore so who knows what the morning will bring.

I do hope Aiden is alright though. Like both of you I zinged my teeth as a kiddo too. Cut the front one in half as I got hooked by a metal clothes line. Guess it could have been worse. Dentist fixed me up but my teeth were a sore spot for a long time until that happened.


How is everyone's day going? My daughter and I tried to see a movie at our dollar picture show place. She couldn't take it. Begged to leave because the seats were horrible and the kids there too noisy. :shrug: Just $4.00 bucks lost. And I felt the same way, couldn't wait to get out of there. We will just buy the movie.


----------



## Disneylovers

Insane is what I call it FTale, O pains galore toys afternoon, way stronger than the failed O earlier this month, everything points to O today hopefully, this has been the strangest cycle I've had in a while

I'm going to buy this kid a sports mouth guard lol, make him wear it at all times haha

I'm sorry you didn't get to watch the movie, but antsy kids in there make it hard to watch. We go to the sensory mornings with DS at amc, it's aimed at kids and families with sensory disorders but they opened it up to families with small kids, they don't turn the lights down all the way, the volume isn't as loud either, they don't care if kids are talking or getting up and dancing to songs on the movies. DS saw finding dory on one of their sensory mornings, did so well and is cleaner than the little theatres


----------



## Jalanis22

Happy to say my tests are negative already!!

Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## Disneylovers

Roll on next cycle jalanis <3 I'm rooting for a sticky baby for you


----------



## flyingduster

Oh jalanis. How are you feeling??? :( sending you so much love. I guess it's good it has all gone quickly, but..... Hugs.


Disney, that is really interesting realising the stress trigger!!! Kids tee is a massive stress hu. But glad all is well and bring on that egg!!! Haha.


FTale, I don't really enjoy going to movies much myself! How is your temp going?? Confirmation of O yet??


Afm, oh I'm now finding this really hard. I so desperately want to be pregnant, I WANT to be symptom spotting. I WANT to be hopeful. Damn, I want to not be here cos I wish I was still pregnant from last month. :( 
I was totally fine with the loss when it happened, but NOW that I'm facing being another two months beyond it, I'm gutted. If I had a chance this month I would feel better, cos I had that hope of everyone saying you're more fertile immediately after a loss, but then I went and missed the chance for that so now it's like a super chance missed and I'm feeling low about it all.

Also the more I think about it, the more I feel like I Od early on cd16 (FF has me as O on cd15) which means I'm actually only 10dpo now if that's true, which means waiting that extra day longer. And the days are draaaaaging. Sigh.

Anyway, I'm ok, just feeling meh about it all. The time will pass. Next month will come. Eventually. Lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Disneylovers- hopefully 3rd time is the charm! But i will wait maybe like 2 months to make sure my uterine lining is good to go..im going to search up what can help my uterus.

Flyingduster- just feeling meh but too bad it happened for a reason right. Im good thought that it was a quick drop. My other loss took maybe like 2 weeks around for hormones to drop. 

Im really wondering if maybe it was some diet pills i was taking that maybe affected my uterus? I really wouldnt know why twice losses in a row. Or.maybe the times we "did" our children dh didnt have any alcohol.in his system during intercourse timing..and these past 2 times he actually did drink a few....not drunk but a few yes.


----------



## flyingduster

Well Jalanis, I hope you never know why cos I hope you get a blazing sticky BFP when you next try and don't need any further answers. Xxx


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: I'm sorry but at least it is a clear sign your body is getting a signal your hormones are stabilizing. Do you have an OB in mind to see? There are lots of online resources to help with making sure you have a healthy lining. I don't think your husband's consumption of alcohol hurt you in this instance but I was reading how it is good to obstain from heavy consumption while ttc. I smacked my husbands drink away from him until I was sure I was done with his spermies :blush: Diet pills are a no go just like any type of major hard core dieting when ttc. But there's no way to really tell what happened now..only a chance to go forward and prepare your body for a HH9 in the future. :hugs:

Flyingduster: :hugs::hugs: It does have a way of sneaking up on us. I'm sorry you are hurting. :hugs: I'm still saying I think you O'd earlier and are working on a bean. I told you would O early this cycle and you did. And I just don't think you missed the egg. OF COURSE I'm not psychic but hope and prayers beat out stupid FF as far as I'm concerned.

As for me and my temps...:growlmad: Oh my world!! How my daughter knows when its an important night to NOT wake me while I'm sleeping is beyond me.

She woke me at midnight asking for water. I could have cried. Gave her a bottle of water from my night stand then tried to go back to sleep. My husband starts snoring louder than a jack hammer and boom! I never go back to sleep. I temp and it is higher but I have not had more than an 1 and a half hour of sleep.:dohh: And now I've been up for a good bit freezing my petunias off with a temp lower than 97 degrees :shrug:

I know I ovulated Friday/Saturday but I wanted to see a temp jump or something. Feel robbed. :cry:

Meh, at least the O pain has subsided. Sitting here I feel silly though. I don't even know if I can get pregnant at this point...:haha: And I'm like stressing over some major 'what ifs ' :dohh: Well, that's my rant for today.


----------



## FTale

Forgot to add my cervix is high soft and open. Punk. :growlmad: I've been trying to get sperm in it for over a week now. And now that we are done bding it jumps up and says 'Ahhh'...:dohh: Well, my man just left for work and by the time he gets home my egg will be on its way out unless it met some quality sperm from Friday. I'm thinking about hitting the donut shop and chomping away my sorrow later. I was so hoping it was meant to be for us this cycle.:nope:


----------



## MissYogi

Flying- I'm sorry you are feeling so yucky about it this cycle. I know I felt like that during my first cycle after mc, I was just so frustrated because like you I didn't have a chance in my first cycle. Although mine was not for lack of bding, it easy because I didn't ovulate and then I had a 41 day cycle length (normally 29). I was so mad at myself and my body and even at the baby that I lost for having ruined my chances. It does get better though and you'll get there. 

Jalanis- so so so sorry you are found through this. Will you see a specialist at this point or wait and see what happens? 

Ftale- Friday still puts you in with a solid chance! The spermies stick around for quite a while so they'd still be in there and healthy.

Afm- I am pretty sure I ovulated on Friday based on cm and cervix. I had globs of ewcm this month! That never happens for me so I was really excited. I never had an actually positive opk but I only use them once a day so I think I just missed my surge. I have also been all over with my temping due to a very needy cat who likes to wake me up about and hour or two before I'm supposed to temp. So I'm having to do some estimating at this point. Now ff put chs but I am so confident that they are wrong because it put then at cd 10 when I had no mucus at all. I'll wait and see if it moves them automatically, otherwise I'll override.


----------



## FTale

MissYogi: Lots of ewcm is a very good sign. I find it weird how FF can put crosshairs where unfertile cm is too. It does look like Friday was O for you. Temp shift looks good. Mine looks unremarkable...lol but the cm, o pains and such were a definite marker for me.

I'll change you Oing on main page. I forget to even update that page some times.

Here is my chart, it is in Research Mode and gives me an O date a few days ago but I'm sure I didn't O till Friday.
 



Attached Files:







cd15.png
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jalanis22

Flying- I hope thats the case next time to see a blazing positive..

Ftale- I already have an OB im seeing but when mc was starting i phoned the nurse and she told me to wait til my appt on Dec 13th cause i was still too early to see anything. I know we wont see anything cause im sure my test was negative already even though i saw it last night and sure if it was an evap as when i saw it during time limit it seemed negative to me. I wanted to cancel the appt cause i know theres no point in going but i decided not to, to see what OB tells me why twice in a row and to see how much time to wait to try again. Forgot to mention when i took diet pills i wasnt ttc yet...ever since i started ttc i stopped taking them. 
Sometimes it makes me think if my delivery with ds was the cause of maybe my uterus being fragile but i doubt it. :dohh:

Edit: test was evap i just saw it now and has 2 dry lines and no color on test line. Yay for negative! And im almost done with discharge too.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Flying- I hope thats the case next time to see a blazing positive..
> 
> Ftale- I already have an OB im seeing but when mc was starting i phoned the nurse and she told me to wait til my appt on Dec 13th cause i was still too early to see anything. I know we wont see anything cause im sure my test was negative already even though i saw it last night and sure if it was an evap as when i saw it during time limit it seemed negative to me. I wanted to cancel the appt cause i know theres no point in going but i decided not to, to see what OB tells me why twice in a row and to see how much time to wait to try again. Forgot to mention when i took diet pills i wasnt ttc yet...ever since i started ttc i stopped taking them.
> Sometimes it makes me think if my delivery with ds was the cause of maybe my uterus being fragile but i doubt it. :dohh:
> 
> Edit: test was evap i just saw it now and has 2 dry lines and no color on test line. Yay for negative! And im almost done with discharge too.


Ah, that is good to know.:thumbup: I am so with you on going to see your OB no matter what. I hope you still do sono too. Tell her you want to see everything. Have her explain your lining to you and make a plan to monitor you. I do not think you need clomid as you seem to be highly fertile :blush: but the lining is a tricky thing. I'm SO happy the discharge has stopped too. It in itself can drive you mad. 
December 13 is right around the corner thank goodness. And your body is a perfect stage to be looked at by you Ob too. Fresh start. And be careful because you are so fertile you can get pregnant fast, Jalanis..:winkwink: Lets see what your OB says first. :hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Jalanis, well it's only just over a week away to your appointment so I hope your Ob is supportive and helpful!


FTale, what a bugger you woke! But fx for a nice jump still and solid crosshairs on the right day!! Haha. And thank you for your faith, I may well have Od on the cd15 instead of cd16, but that's still 5.5 to 6 days after we bd which is really too long to have healthy sperm left. 


Miss Yogi (sorry, dunno why in originally typed Disney! Lol), yay for solid O signs, even if FF has put your crosshairs at the wrong place for now!! Haha. You could probably disregard that Wednesday temp and FF would change your crosshairs, if it doesn't change them in another couple of days of high temps from Friday anyway!


Afm, temp drop today, which is interesting! AF isn't due for another couple of days and I normally don't have a temp drop until like several days in to AF, so dunno what is happening. Maybe AF is coming early too, which I guess is ok cos it's not *too* early now I'm 12dpo, and will be good to be on to the next cycle already!! But it's not below coverline yet, and maybe it was just a wonky temp?? interesting anyway, I can't see what it'll do until it becomes part of the whole picture I guess. No sign of AF yet anyway, it's Monday morning here and AF due on wed.


----------



## MissYogi

flying- if it wasn't for the long time between bd and O I would be getting VERY excited about your chart. I think I'm excited about it anyways! Wouldn't that be an awesome story to tell if it ends up being your lucky month?!


----------



## Jalanis22

Im in a state of shock as dh just said that we were going to wait a year :saywhat: not sure if hes just hurt for 2 losses in a row. He said "i want to wait a year cause i want you to be good and your body be good and prepared" he knows im a little hurt for having 2 losses in a row and i know hes hurt too. So not sure if its that hes "hurt" or because before we ttc we had planned on summer to travel for a vacation out of state..msybe he will change his mind after the 3 month wait time fx lol


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: FX he will change his mind about a year. I think he may be hurt just as much as you are its just diff. for how they show it. I'm thinking he is more afraid of how it is affecting your body. Don't want you getting hurt. We think baby first but our sweethearts think about us first. :hugs: Lets take a wait and see approach about it because so much could happen between now and a month's time let alone 3.


----------



## flyingduster

Haha miss Yogi (sorry, I called you Disney earlier cos I was obviously not paying attention!!) it just goes to show a perfect chart means nothing at all!!! That temp dip is just as likely to be an early AF. Sigh.


Jalanis! Hugs. FTale is right, our partners worry about us and our bodies and it sounds like he is worried about you, your body and your hurt. I'm sure in a few months he will be back in to it again too. Xxx


----------



## FTale

I'm tossing my mouth piece, y'all. No more temping for me. I'm waiting this one out till test day or AF. Its too much. I'm looking forward to waking in the morning and not freaking out because of my temp...:dohh:

It of course means I'll me poking the heck out of my cervix, jabbing my bbs, and peeing on my hpts immediately :haha:

Kidding but OH am I looking forward to casually waking up. 

It'll be what it'll be, right? :coffee:


----------



## flyingduster

Definitely fatale! If it doesn't work for you then ditch it!!! It totally depends on the individual, I've heard of lots of people who it just causes stress for!!! So definitely ditch it. Xx

I love it, I love adding a piece to the puzzle every day and see it take shape. Lol.


----------



## MissYogi

flyingduster said:


> Haha miss Yogi (sorry, I called you Disney earlier cos I was obviously not paying attention!!) it just goes to show a perfect chart means nothing at all!!!

Nah, I'm thinking just goes to show that you don't need perfect timing to get a bfp!


----------



## flyingduster

MissYogi said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> Haha miss Yogi (sorry, I called you Disney earlier cos I was obviously not paying attention!!) it just goes to show a perfect chart means nothing at all!!!
> 
> Nah, I'm thinking just goes to show that you don't need perfect timing to get a bfp!Click to expand...

Lmao!! In appreciate your wishful thinking! That drop looks like impending AF though, not anything good!!! Lol


----------



## Disneylovers

Every time I've come to reply here, DS or DH has wanted something so here oges try who knows how many...

Jalanis, I don't know about your OB but mine offers screening (egg quality, hormone levels, thyroid, etc) after a third loss, whether they're early or not, maybe something to look into. Our insurance doesn't cover sperm analysis so that'd be out of pocket but for me they'd cover most. Thyroid is something that could cause early losses, I thought of you as I was talking on FB to an old school friend who's had 15 cp's and 2 late term losses, so heartbreaking but her thyroid levels going out of whack have caused so much. 

Flyingduster, I noticed my shorter cycles had shorter lp's maybe that's whats going on? I hope you get a sticky baby next cycle! Bd alllllll the days is our new motto ;)

Ftale, are you going to hold out poas until your ticker says? I can't wait to see a nice big fat pink line for you!!!

MissYogi, go with your gut on when you felt you ovulated, anything can manipulate your temps ever so slightly to give crosshairs early, mine kept moving around then poof now they're gone ha! hopefully tomorrow I get them back, I hope!

AFM, I had terrible cramps and pinching all of yesterday afternoon, it felt like AF was on her way kind of bad for me so I'm hoping it was a good egg if it's ovulation, if not I guess AF will find me someday soon. My opks are still pretty dark but not as dark as Friday so it's a crazy big surge! no wonder why I've been hurting from O pains and hpt's are neg so that was a stinky evil indent/evap before. I was looking back, the last time stress affected my cycles, I had such strong O pains right before af was supposed to be due too (af showed about 2 weeks later so I presume O pains) it was the one cycle I wasn't tracking much because my MIL was so sick with her infections and surgery.

DH has been badgering for BD haha, I'm all Nooooo we're trying to sway for a girl, give it a few more days dude or use some protection, got him in a routine now LOL


----------



## Jalanis22

Disney- my OB does check more into it after its a 3rd loss well thats what he told me with previous loss cause i asked if he could know what was wrong and thats when he told me that so ill see what he tells me.


----------



## Disneylovers

Hopefully your ob will find out what's going on jalanis and that it's something with an easy fix <3


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: I think its best for me. I'm horrible at surprises though. So my thermometer was in my drawer and I stuck it right in my mouth before I got out of bed. I didn't do it when I woke up to wee much earlier but seriously?? I'm leaving it out in the living room tonight. I will be moving around before I even make it to it so it wont be as accurate....ugh this is like trying not to poas before 10dpo. If your temp dropping is truly a sign of AF coming then I am very happy it was a short cycle for you, right? Tripple crossing my fingers you two nail everything down next cycle. None of this missing O stuff again. (sneaky O)

Disney: HAHAHAH..that is funny. You have in in a routine now do you? HAHAHA..that's really good. You can tell the anxiety is lifting a bit. Hopefully you are not gearing up for AF. That would poo after all you have been through. FX!! Yes, I'll start spraying things with urine based off my ticker...:haha: Husband goes in for the sperm analysis tomorrow. And I get my AMH results back some time here soon. I almost don't want to know any results until after 11dpo. Bleh.

MissYogi: How are you feeling today?

Jalanis: Is it really cold out that way yet? I know when I lived in Texas (El Paso namely) It got bitter cold without the snow. Was thinking about you keeping your uterus warm and comfy after you cycle. This helps your lining stay plush and pumping which in turn will help when its time for implantation.

Lyo: How is every thing going over there? Are you still ttc this cycle or on break?

:hugs:


----------



## Lyo28

Hi all. So a lot to catch up on and I will. I see you are in 2ww Ftale bundles of babydust to you xx 

Disney best of luck going your way too. So swaying for a girl means no bd near ov time right? 

Jalanis I am so truly sorry a 2nd loss for you so close to the last one. Thats so hard. X 

Ok I really need to go back to where i have missed from cos I am way out of the loop and I dont like it&#128514;

Update for me . Very busy week. Went to christmas markets. my boy has Asthma it seems and on Inhalers now. Santa visit this week and myself and dh headin out by ourselves too. It really is just very busy time of year. I genuinely did not know what cd I was on exactly until I checked my app last night and saw I was cd 11 and though ok better get some bd in there. So we did last night and I started opk today the cb digis I had left from last month and expected blank circle and instead got solid smiley. Which I guess means I will be ovulating tomorrow. Im glad I tested as I wouldnt have expected it so soon. Cd 13 and cd 17 last month. Very irregular indeed. So yeah its ov time already. 

Ftale not on a break as such just not really thinking about it too much. Now that I have a pos opk though I will try to bd next 2 or 3 days. Hopefully bfp for all of us for christmas time! 

Now to catch up properly ...


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale- Yes i know where El Paso, TX is. Im far from there but yes its been cold for past 2 days! It never really snows here at all lol..ive been cuddling with my kids watching Netflix. Dh has really set his mind to 1yr he already told me "Maybe its a sign that we cant anymore" :cry: sadly but truly. He said he "might" change his mind but hes more than likely set. Yesterday we were at my moms.house and my brother hes almost 30yrs old single dad, anyways he knew about previous loss and yesterday we were talking about him and his girlfriend wanting kids and he also knew about me being pregnant again, well it got AWKWARD He asked me, "when will.you know what your having" and i told him that i wouldnt because im not pregnant anymore it was a silent moment when that came.out of my.mouth. my mouth tumbled like i really wanted to cry but i holded it in and just stayed calm. This really sucks maybe my body cant handle.more, who knows. When i delivered ds i was in panic attack.mode cause we definetly had bad delivery with him, his heart had stopped while.delivering cause my umbilical cord was around.his neck! It was an exhausting moment and scary too.


----------



## Disneylovers

Lyo, yes you're supposed to stop bd the day before you get a pos opk, well we bd'd the day of a pos cause I wanted to make sure we had a chance, with DS we bd'd the day after a pos opk and well, he's definitely a boy ;)

Ftale, no signs of af yet, due anytime if you go by my last few cycles... so I hope not, if it does then I'm glad we're taking a cycle off, we've done everything we could on our own to get a bfp this cycle, I would be devastated.

Jalanis, maybe your dh wants to protect you from more hurt?


----------



## Jalanis22

Have you retested again Disney?
I.know your first wondfos i saw something.


----------



## Disneylovers

Bfn yesterday, I think it was an evil evap, it did sit for a good 6hrs before I took that pic, there was a faint something when I first took that one but it could have been an indent or something. They do say to not read after 5-10 mins so I'm going with that, just grr that I thought I was almost done with tww when that opk was blazing positive, they've been getting lighter since then too, so I do think it is just delayed ovulation and an evap on that hpt.

I'm stupidly tired like I get after ovulation, DS woke at 4.10am with a night terror but I got 3 hrs sleep after that so will keep the temp I got at 7am, it looks more promising than the temps earlier in my cycle. If af doesn't show by Friday I'll test again on Saturday or Sunday then leave it till the 15th or 16th when add would be due if I ovulated where ff put crosshairs. Just been one big confusing cycle really, like I said I'd be ok with a break till Jan if af shows, need to de-stress


----------



## flyingduster

Just running by, temp plummeted this morning, to no surprise. Way below coverline. So expecting AF to hit any hour now. I've put my cup in so won't know if she's here, or not, till I go check it later on. AF not due till tomorrow, but if she comes today that's no biggie either, just means I'm on to the next cycle sooner!! 


One of my darling pet rats just unexpectedly passed away in my arms this morning, so that plus impending AF, I'm just gonna go sulk by myself right now. I'll try catch up with others later.


----------



## FTale

Lyo: :hugs: Good to hear from ya! And OH MY GOODNESS on catching O by chance. Just meant to be. This is a busy time of the year. I hope you all get done whatever you have planned. We are keeping it simple. Amazaon orders her so no rushing out in traffic to buy anything cept for food..lol. FX!!

Jalanis: :hugs: Very awkward moment indeed. You are a strong woman. I would have had everyone covered in snot crying like a baby. I'm horrible at hiding sadness. My eyes turn bright red even before a tear falls. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this again so soon. I do not think your body is done having children. Some of us just need a lil help at some point. 

Disney: I'm with you. After a cooky cycle and doing everything you know how...break is needed but still like :growlmad: :hugs:

Flyingduster: Oh, geez, nooooo.. I'm so sorry about your lil furry baby. Did you have a burial service of some type? :hugs: And AF coming on top of that makes for a stiff drink of some thing. :hugs:



Well, wondfo finally gave me a negative LH strip. I've had diarrhea/upset tummy all day. But I just can't stay away from the sweets. I don't have much of an appetite anyway but I need to lay off the sugar. My bbs are burning every now and then. Other than that.....:shrug: I do think if we had dtd Saturday we would have been in deep diapers. I think I finished off Oing around 3pm that day from the previous day and my cervix was high open and spewing out ewcm like nobody's business. :wacko: His sperm anaylis is tomorrow so no bding for two days prior so Friday night was all we got in and its been mostly IVI this cycle because of his super late nights. He is a wonder ladies. I told him last night we could stop for good if he wanted. I know how he is so stressed out with work and don't want to add to it. He said 'No.' I wonder if he thinks it'll crush me if we stop trying all together without knowing why we can't conceive. :shrug:

I'm 40 in February and know that I don't want to do IVF. I will do IUI down the line if that is an option for us but other than that, I can solidly say I'm willing to close the curtains on conceiving if IVF is the only option.


----------



## Disneylovers

:hugs: FTale hope you get the answers you need and, flyingduster I'm sorry for the loss of your pet <3

Afm, nice temp jump compared to earlier in my cycle, my opks are almost negative (well negative for me), must have been one he'll of a surge, so pinchy feeling on my left ovary off and on that finally stopped last night. Still have the ibs kind of tummy irritation, looks like I actually ovulated :)

Splashed some water waning my hands so some got wet but definitely getting lighter!
https://i.imgur.com/PBDtwjkh.jpg


----------



## FTale

Disney: Those LH strips were a trip! Good think they are lighter you too!! Heres's to finally Oing!!! YAY!!


----------



## Disneylovers

Did you finally get a good positive ftale? I can't remember if you posted pics? I'd definitely go back to the other brand for opks next time, I have 2 wondfo opks left I don't think I'll use them, my lines don't seem to get any lighter and I have them all up through the start of af so no real point now that I've had those blazing positives. Can't surge that much and not ovulate for me at least.


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Did you finally get a good positive ftale? I can't remember if you posted pics? I'd definitely go back to the other brand for opks next time, I have 2 wondfo opks left I don't think I'll use them, my lines don't seem to get any lighter and I have them all up through the start of af so no real point now that I've had those blazing positives. Can't surge that much and not ovulate for me at least.

Yes, I did get a nice undeniable positive. I never took up all of the control line like you..LOL though it was as dark as control line for about two and half days then going down now. I will never use wondfo again.


----------



## Disneylovers

It's crazy, I don't remember them being like that a few years ago when I used wondfos, I may get another pack of the clearblue digis, those were less guesswork lol


----------



## Lyo28

Wow Jalanis thats so tough having to say it out like that. Its hard to keep it together. 

Flying duster did Af arrive? Sorry to hear about your pet. Not easy. X 

Ftale i hope you get answers. Hopefully its just a case of time. And hopefully this month IS your time. 

So I got the pos opk yesterday at about 10am. Then had a second holder from a different nonth so dis test on that at about 1 and blank face. Did 3 more since all blank face. So im not really sure did i have a crazy short surge like only about 6 hours. Was the other one wrong as the 2 lines both looked very dark amd similar to the smiley face one. Or was it an early false surge which has happened before. Im inclined to think I am close to ov as plenty ecwm today. So maybe its a short surge. We dtd last 2 nights and will do tonight but may need a night break then.


----------



## FTale

Lyo: Join in in OPK drama this cycle. Junk is real. I vote bd every other day till you lose interest. That's how it worked for us. I felt like I was crawling on the ground at one point with a cup asking for sperm and he was like :coffee:...every time I thought it was the last ivi, my opk got darker and my body gave stronger cues. So glad all that is over.


----------



## Disneylovers

might have caught the end of a surge Lyo? I get at least 2 days of smiley faces on those, either way bd, bd, bd! all the BD!! LOL


----------



## FTale

Got my test results back. Normal. My AMH is within normal range for my age meaning my ovaries are just fine. So, its either my lining or my husbands sperm dudes. We will find out today or tomorrow what the deal is.FX we just got bad timing.

edit: Just spoke with the clinic doing the test on my husband and they won't have results back for 6 business days from date of given sample. Seems kind of long for a simple semen test. Also, I just spoke with my OB office and they are going to give me compounded progesterone suppositories from cd 18 through 28 to take at night. I just have to call pharmacy to see how long it will take them to make it. Tomorrow IS cd18 for me..lol

Ok, just got off phone with compounding pharmacy... $69 bucks for cd18-cd28 progesterone suppositories!! My joy just got squashed:bike: I'll pay that amount this time but no way am I doing it every month if I get pregnant or if I don't. My OB is going to have to order the generic non compounded kind. :dohh:


----------



## Disneylovers

Glad to hear everything is good with you Ftale! will they do an ultrasound to look at your lining thickness maybe? Lets hope that you'll get a nice bfp this cycle and not have to worry about too much else ;)


----------



## FTale

Disney: Thank you &#128515; only one scan scheduled and that's on the 23rd. If I am preggers by then, wonder if they will look anyway. Other than that, no current monitoring.

How are you doing?


----------



## Disneylovers

Hopefully they'll do it still anyway! 

Not much going on here other than stupidly tired, fell asleep on the sofa with DS watching cartoons blaring out loud and him yelling at every paw patrol commercial. DH's birthday and he's got an upset stomach so said he didn't want cake, just wants toast so I'm glad we had a birthday dinner for him on Saturday. I told him there's plenty of Zofran in the apt from all of the times I've landed in the ER with gastroenteritis, etc. Oh well I'll get DS to finish up the birthday card we're making. Fires in TX have delayed the shipping of the special custom one we ordered (pales to what they're going through)


----------



## FTale

Oh no. Hope your sweetly is feeling better soon. I hope you are clocking out cause you are preggers. You must be if you feel asleep during loud paw patrol lol.

I didn't know about fires in Texas. Man the ones in TN are barely signing off and there's more???? I wish we knew who was starting these...so sad.


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladies how you all doing??

Disney have you tested again? Fx for you all testing...anxious to stalk tests.

AFM i keep having hopes there may be some kind of miracle but i know theres not i would of seen a positive test still right. Im going to start exercising starting today i always seem to gain 2lbs after each MC i think its just a little depression that happens to me. I need to start dieting even though it will be hard cause its the holidays month! I need to get back on track...ive gained like 5lbs ever since i started ttc but because i would take some diet pills and of course i watched what i ate.


----------



## Lyo28

Ftale thats great news about your amh. Hopefully your husbands tests will come back good too. But even better would be that you are not gonna need to worry as you will be already pregnant &#128512;.


----------



## Lyo28

Aw Disney thats crap feeling unwell on his birthday. Hope its a short lived thing. Ah paw patrol. Last year my ds was obsessed. He got paw patrol stuff from santa. This year he has moved onto to lego and transformers. I was so sick of paw patrol. Must have seen every episode 20 times. I remember getting very excited when they would advertise new episodes &#128514;


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Oh no. Hope your sweetly is feeling better soon. I hope you are clocking out cause you are preggers. You must be if you feel asleep during loud paw patrol lol.
> 
> I didn't know about fires in Texas. Man the ones in TN are barely signing off and there's more???? I wish we knew who was starting these...so sad.

See I'm so tired I meant TN.
I don't know tbh I get tired during the first few days after O most cycles, must be from hormones? I get the same exhaustion the first 2 days of af too. If it lasts though i hoe it's not like with DS... I was having nice 3hr naps till 20wks pregnant and then I had so much energy after 20wks lol. DS wouldn't let me nap anything more than half an hour to an hour, he cuddles up to me and is a little hot water bottle ha


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: Good deal with working out. :thumbup: I'm right behind you. I can hardly button my pants anymore.

Lyo: Thank you, man, I hope I don't have to worry about it going forward but I'm so use to it.... Guess we'll know in a few more days.

Disney: Afterall the hardcore LHing you did this cycle, I'd be tired too. LOL..I think you will have to bargain for some nap time with him for sure. Or at least learn to sleep skillfully through whatever he is watching from here on out. :haha: OHH...your parents will be in no time at all!! Are you excited?


----------



## Disneylovers

Yeah I'm excited for them to get here, little nervous of hiding testing lol. Really not wanting to think about hiding disappointment if its all bfn tests, ff moved af due to the 17th which barely gives enough time for af to be gone before Christmas day :o 

Lyo, I'm already so over paw patrol and it's only been a few weeks. DS still watches disney so at least they have new episodes more often lol


----------



## FTale

Good morning ladies.

I'm feeling very pregnant as I do every single cycle :haha:
No matter how I try every thing is the same to include thinking I could be pregnant. :coffee: I'm not completely sure of what dpo either. Just a day apart though. I'm either 4 or 5 dpo based off O symptoms.

Early this morning it felt as if my cervix was trying to squeeze up into my uterus. :shrug: Did not feel good but different. Also, my temp stayed up on its own after good sleep. Tonight I do the suppositories and it should increase and no matter what it will go down if not pregnant as I saw when I was using progesterone cream last cycle.

Today is a work day as is the rest of the week and I just don't want to go. I want to stay warm and sleep in as much as possible.:blush:


How's everyone else on this wondrous Hump Day?


----------



## Jalanis22

Hopefully this is it for you Ftale! Fx

I know im not pregnant but ive decided to switch drs whenever i do get pregnant...i love my OB but NOT the nurse..but of course maybe in a year or less :cry: i know you cant do nothint about a MC but she at least didnt even bother to see til my "appt" which to me there was no point on waiting if i miscarried already. Maybe a beta or something you know..i really dont even wanna go to the appt ahh well see. :shrug:


----------



## FTale

You are right. She could have at least seen you. You are high risk. And that alone should have gotten you straight in, Jalanis.


----------



## Disneylovers

Jalanis, we see the nurses for a longer consult than with our ob's, nothing like a cold nurse to put you off, we're looking at the ob that delivered Aiden to switch to even though she almost dropped him, I love the nurse there so it's a big decider in staying with the office. Just not my current ob, she's so blazé about everything, when she's not grumpy. Not sure why some go into/stay in the medical field of they have zero bedside manner.

6 more days till 11dpo, I decided to try to wait till then to test if I can


----------



## Jalanis22

I agree why be in a medical field if they cant be happy with patients. My ob is good but the one i was seeing with my son got retired already and he was wayy better than this ob i currently have. He would literally take me to his office after each check up and talk to me about what i had etc etc and be explainable about everything. So sad he retired. Hopefully new OB is good too..im looking around already so i can know where to head whenever i am pregnant again..idk why i keep having some kind of hope, maybe just that i want a baby badly enough! 

I see your temps are high i hope this is it! Fx i would be dying to test if i was you lol.


----------



## Jalanis22

Flying- how long did it take you to receive af since you had an early mc? Just wondering to know how long it might take me.

And what are you ladies taking that helps for getting pregnant? What does soy do? Ive read ppl take it but im.not sure what it does...


----------



## Disneylovers

I don't take anything but folic acid, when I've taken prenatal vitamins/vitC before it's messed with my cycle, that just me though I have a stupidly sensitive body


----------



## Lyo28

I just take folic acid too. I am thinking about epo if nothing happens this month though. 

So Pos opk on Monday. Think I ovulated early yesterday. Cm fully sticky and infertile this morning so I am fairly sure ovulation did happen even though surge was so short. So 1dpo. I know I say it every month but I really dont want to early test this month. Im not as anxious this month. I think i have accepted the fact it could still be months and it can only happen when time is right. All i can do is get timing of bd right and nothing else so I feel like I wont be testing warly but only time will tell!


----------



## flyingduster

Hey all, I've been absent a few days. Damn AF. Sucks all motivation from life!!! Lol. 

Yay Disney, you finally properly Od!! No doubting that this time! Woot! It's always nice to finally have clear hindsight to see the shift and know your body IS working hu. And if AF does hit, she'll be down to mere spotting by Christmas surely so at least she won't be at full flow!! Xxx

And FTale, you're in the TWW symptom spotting train too! Woohoo! Good luck to both of you, I'll be hanging out for pics of tests soooooon


Jalanis, I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. It all sucks so much.
My loss was much much earlier than yours, my tests never got as dark as yours nor actually darkened at all. In the end AF was actually only 4 days late from when she was due if I hadn't had an egg implant briefly. So no help for when AF will arrive for you sorry. Xxx

Lyo, fx that EWCM was O, and you've caught it!!! Good luck!!!


Gosh I feel on the wrong side being waiting for O while almost all you lot are in the TWW, or about to be! Haha. But yeah anyway, AF hit in pretty typically, though lighter than usual but still a full flow. FF has got three days highlighted for O for me this month, which made me laugh. Even it doesn't know now cos my last few cycles have been mucked up! Haha. But I expect it to be about cd18, so in the week leading to Christmas. 

And thanks all for the kind thoughts about Clarke. He was a neat rat, though I've had so many over the years now, some really latch on to your heart strings, and while Clarke was a cool dude, he wasn't a real heart pet either, and we are all fine. I feel sorry for his cagemate being alone now though, but I just can't justify getting another baby right now, so I'll just keep him company as best I can for now.


----------



## Jalanis22

Disney- thanks! I read someone here takes soy not sure who thats why i was wonderin what was the effect to it, but ill stick to vitamins but i stopped taking them since were not ttc for now. 

I have my appt next tuesday and im just going to go to make sure everything is clean in my uterus. I honestly dont even wanna go i can feel the sadness all.over again seeing nothing! Im sure it will be the last visit there too :shrug:


----------



## FTale

I'm at work right now. Almost go home time. Playing around with my charts from this cycle and when I was preggers with my daughter. I bd one day before O this time but hard to tell since the day before O and O day on FF I had same pains. On progesterone from doc office since last night. I want so bad to just KNOW I am preggers but...yup, it just feels like a normal ovulatory cycle. UGH.
 



Attached Files:







revLxkg0o.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jalanis22

FTale said:


> I'm at work right now. Almost go home time. Playing around with my charts from this cycle and when I was preggers with my daughter. I bd one day before O this time but hard to tell since the day before O and O day on FF I had same pains. On progesterone from doc office since last night. I want so bad to just KNOW I am preggers but...yup, it just feels like a normal ovulatory cycle. UGH.

Your chart looks great!! And steady


----------



## Disneylovers

Flyingduster, sure did, so cold outside and kinda chilly in our room but I woke up at 5 something roasting, temp was 98.5, DS had snuck in with me so I temp'd really quick then snuggled up, dropped to 98.3 by 8am when we got up, so he definitely didn't affect it today.. I was warmer than him! and it's about right for this far dpo looking at my past few cycles
So so tired still, I was about to make myself a big pot of tea but nope, no decaff tea in the apt so no tea for me. and yes AF should be just spotting by christmas day unless it's heavier because of how long it took to O, shorter cycles tend to taper off a good 2 days earlier, longer are 5-6 days of heavy to meduim flow then light for a few more days, I can deal if it's just light flow to spotting, at least looking at my chart, O would be a few days after my parents fly home so we won't have to miss out on a cycle :D

Yay for a new cycle for you! I hope you catch the egg this cycle!

Ftale, your temps look good, fx they stay nice and you get a bfp!

Jalanis :hugs: I read before that all women of childbearing age should take folic acid, prenatals have that in them so hopefully it'll help you when DH is ready to TTC again :) fx he has a change of heart about waiting as long to try.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ok quick ques..when i miscarried i know how those cramps feel, im feeling them again today but im not even bleeding anymore since like 2-3 days ago what can it be? I feel crampy and im confused as to why.


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm no help there, my only loss was 17weeks along, I had afterbirth pains for days but I don't know if cp's have those kinds of pains, maybe it's just your uterus/cervix contracting back to it's normal? I have no idea other than that sorry.


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: You are going to be having a very bd week before Christmas :winkwink: FX AF takes a hike soon so your hormones can settle up for a nice strong O.

Disney: Lovely temps! Climbing right high I might add. I don't usually get that high of temps on my own. Feeling any tingles of implantation going on? 

Jalanis: It was me doing Soy Isoflavones. Just like Clomid but not as strong, here's a link to read for yourself https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a16803485/newbie_anyone_trying_soy_isoflavones

As for the cramps, hmmm...that is strange. How long did your bleeding last?


Lyo: How are you doing?



OH, and I decided to keep temping to see if my temps would go up on vaginal progesterone versus the cream. The cream last cycle caused my temp to go climb really high/peak. It went down to coverline without missing a beat though as usual by 10dpo. So its kind of an experiment. Right before I left work I started feeling really crampy. :growlmad: And then when I got home the strangest thing happened. I checked my cervix to see what it was doing and it felt detached :shrug: Like moving separate from my uterus like flickering a bobble head just not THAT wiggly HAHAHA. UGH, ladies, I can't take it. I'm ready to know all ready if its all been for not this cycle.


----------



## Disneylovers

mine slowly climb to the 98f range after O, which was why I was really on the fence before when ff put my crosshairs at 97.8 earlier in my cycle, that's barely above coverline for me. just hope this is it or I'm going to be one grumpy B over Christmas lol

I hope it's implantation cramps for you, high soft closed cervix can sometimes be a good sign, but CP is so subjective, it can change so much over the course of a day.


----------



## Jalanis22

Disney- Oh wow you were pretty far 17 weeks...sorry for your loss it sucks.

Ftale- my bleeding was the same like last time...first 3 days its was heavy full flow and then it went to brown and stopped already..but it did make me think why was i cramping....i still am but very very little compared to earlier. Ive never seen that "gray" tissue that comes out, come out of me not even previous loss it was just brown and red. Symptoms are fully gone for sure..and negative test. I just checked cause i started my diet pills and wouldnt want to take them if i still had something. But i really doubt it.

I feel bad for my 6yr old..she was soo excited to have a baby sister/brother and she still kisses my stomach but i tell her i have no baby in me and how innocent are they that she tells me "lets pretend you do" :cry: she still wishes for another sibling.


----------



## Disneylovers

it's devastating when our littles think you're pregnant, DS still walks around putting toys up his shirt saying they're his baby and asks if I have one too, I swear he has a crazy good memory for things, he still tells my mum not to forget the minions and animal pasta to bring with her LOL.
DH still has something going on with an upset stomach.. he's now convinced it's sympathy nausea. except dude I don't have any!


----------



## Jalanis22

Can it be Ovulation cramps already? Thats the only thing i can think of for these cramps..i still have them they get light and then a little intense not much.


----------



## MissYogi

Jalanis- After my early loss (5+3) I didn't have my period for 41 days and I normally have a 29 day cycle. Apparently mine really messed with my cycle. And I also had the strange crampy feeling, but mine can a bit later in the cycle. I'm not actually sure if I O'd that cycle because I stopped temping for a bit of a break from the emotions. 

FTale- That's so weird about it feeling detached! Mine often goes out a bit lower so that I can feel all around it but not detached.

I am now at 6 dpo I think, although FF still thinks I o'd one day later than I think. Oh well. I have been feeling lots of pinches, tingles, and cramps lately, so hoping it is a little implanter! I also have got a sore throat, peeing a TON today, and not sleeping well. I know it's early to feel anything but I really do believe that it could be, possibly an early implanter. It has been extremely cold here recently (-30 C) so I'm doing everything I can to keep warm and try to bundle up especially at night so my temps aren't too affected. Unfortunately last night I woke up at 2:30 and couldn't fall back asleep due to work stress so there was no point in even trying to temp. Hopefully I actually sleep tonight!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahh ok! Well im not sure how long AF will take since i didnt wait a cycle..but yea ive been feeling weird there today i also had some yellowish cm/snot so idk what my body is trying or doing.

I hope you got this cycle! Have you symptom spotted? My symptom always are my bbs first.


----------



## FTale

Disney: :cry: I'm sorry. I did not know you had such a late loss. I'm here if you ever need to talk about it:hugs: 
You are right about the cervix. I will wait to see if it drops closer to test date. Its normally low then. Other than that, I've had diarrhea since Monday but not on Wednesday..lol got a needed break.

MissYogi:Don't you love how FF puts crosshairs one day in front or behind where you think it should be? LOL Its doing the same thing to me. I think I am 6dpo but it has me at 5. And I don't know how I am going to stay warm tonight in 26 degree weather sleeping under a window in an old house. BUT I guess its better than -30 C Where are you at? That is COLD. I'm sorry about your work stress. Is there any way around it? 

Jalanis: That is a good question. Do you have any opk to use to see what you LH is doing?

Sorry if I missed anyone. I'm nervous to see what my temp does in the morning. Hoping I can get a straight 3 hours but if my husband starts snoring its over :haha: Goodnight.

:dust: for some Christmas bfps


----------



## Jalanis22

No i dont have any and dont even plan on buying any since dh is not ready ttc again. I know hes hurt i can see it. Ill see what the dr tells me on tuesday im anxious to see what he will say cause my ttc wait time will probably change depending what he tells me.


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm ok FTale, it was almost 10 yrs ago, I've worked through everything. 
Sometimes my cervix will drop so low and be right back up high an hour or so later, bladder fulness will push it up high too (which is why some obs used to make you go to your first scan with a full bladder). Oh and I've noticed that my cervix is tender the day before af, that's about the only reliable symptom mine has, although I've had lightening crotch the past few days, I hope that's a good sign, I had it a fair bit in the first tri with DS and the last 2 weeks of pregnancy with him.


----------



## Lyo28

Disney sorry to hear about your late loss xxx 

Ftale you make me laugh with your descriptions &#128514;. Where us your cervix at now? Im feeling VERY optimistic for you this month x

Wow missyogi and I thought we were bad with minus 1 temos here. Id never last in -30. Im bad enough ad it is going round clutching hot water bottles and wearing 3 layers of clothes&#128514;&#128514;

2 or 3 dpo. I just ordered 50 pg tests on ebay so Dont you know Ill be tested at 8 dpo. Im so very weak


----------



## FTale

Hi all
I won't be online much until Sunday. Have company party tonight but have to drive my daughter over to my best friends place first. By the time we get to party I am going to be so wrecked..lol. I feel it's time to start my period. Like the ovulation stuff is over and here comes AF.

Boo! But I still have hope for some day. Oh and my cervix is still high. My cm is just wet though has been every cycle tww, more wet than anything else.

All I have is wondrous tests and one cvs digital to use. My temp went down this morning too. UGH.

Going to try not to think about it this weekend and test on Monday (not that I haven't been wearing on them already....hehehe ) 

Ok, better get back to work.

:dust:


----------



## Disneylovers

Hope you have a great night Ftale!

When are you testing Lyo? I'm itching to but I don't want to keep seeing blank test lines or squint at indents or evaps ha, I may test monday, I'd be 10 dpo by then and may see something possibly


----------



## Lyo28

Disneylovers said:


> Hope you have a great night Ftale!
> 
> When are you testing Lyo? I'm itching to but I don't want to keep seeing blank test lines or squint at indents or evaps ha, I may test monday, I'd be 10 dpo by then and may see something possibly

10dpo is good day to test. Going to really try to hold out until 10dpo too which will be around this day next week. But with a load of ics coming i might be tempted to start 8dpo.


----------



## FTale

:winkwink: My husband is late getting home and I'm early home from dropping daughter off. Which left me free to pee on sticks in privacy. And this is how I know AF is coming. My LH strips 6dpo /7dpo are already headed towards positive after just going negative a few days ago at 2dpo. Hpt is blank blank blank :nope: And the icing on the cake..I felt like I was ovulating yesterday/last night. Right ovary was paining me big time (just not as bad as actual O day).

Disney: Thank you!! FX you snatched up that eggy in time. Gotta see a Christmas bfp!! lol No pressure :blush:

That goes for the rest of you too!!! There is still time. I on the other hand may have a few drinks tonight.:shrug::happydance:

Edited to add pic: 
https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/d35a9eef-8231-4aee-82a9-e7d3ce087ba8_zpsgcnadkun.jpg


----------



## Jalanis22

Either i have line eye or idk but i see something shadowy on hpt!


----------



## Lyo28

I see something shadowy on hcg test too and I never normally see these things. How many dpo are you 7?


----------



## Jalanis22

I tried editing here but it loads blurry...but on my gallery settings i can see it way clearer. Here this is from tinypic

https://i67.tinypic.com/21b6usl.jpg
 



Attached Files:







20161209_173502.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MissYogi

Jalanis- Oh ya, I totally symptom spot! I always say I won't but then of course I do. Same thing as saying I won't test early. I can never wait. 

FTale- I'm not sure I see what the others are seeing but you are still early, it still is very possible. Don't give up hope! 

The cold has not gone away yet, -27 C today at noon so the kids were indoors for recess again and I don't get lunch break. Blah. I am in Calgary, Alberta. don't the wrong idea though, it's not always this cold. I know lots of people have this idea that Canada is a complete frozen ice field and I'm doing well at fixing that stereotype, but it's actually normally alright. 

For symptoms though, I'm feeling soooooo good about this cycle. I said that last cycle too but this time just feels right. I'm now 7 DPO (I changed my darkest OPK to + even though it wasn't quite because I'm sure I just missed the surge) and starting yesterday I have been peeing like every 2 hours and I'm normally like a 2, maybe three times a day girl. Also been super thirsty just like I was with my MC cycle, and I've had this crazy insomnia where I don't sleep between about 2 and 5, which I also had last time. Another thing is lots of pinching cramps in my uterus mostly yesterday. The superstitious in me is also confident because almost all of my family and DH's family are born in August, I think we are predisposed to conceive now and have August babies so it just has to be my month!


----------



## Disneylovers

Ftale!! I see something there too, I hope it's the start of a bfp!

Missyogi fx for a nice bfp! I've been super thirsty too but it down to the insanely tired naps and missing out on when I'd normally have some water. oh gosh do I need a nap, I woke at 7am before DS so temped.. oh well I fell back asleep mid temping LOL, Ds didn't wake till almost 8am!

3 more days till poas addict in me takes over haha


----------



## flyingduster

Oh good luck MissYogi! August is *the* most common birth month across the world apparently, so yes, someone has gotta have an August baby!! Haha.

AF has departed remarkably quickly this time, I'm down to spotting now, not needing even an liner as its just a wipe of spotting after peeing but nothing more now. Woop! Gotta be something good from the shorter cycle I suppose! Lol. 

I got literally clucky last night at my in laws, as I helped a chick hatch from its egg after the stupid hen decided one chick was enough and jumped off her nest of ready-to-hatch eggs!! I candled the eggs and the chicks were still alive and kicking inside, and one was pipping it's she'll already, so we pulled the eggs and bundled them in to a make shift incubator and hopefully they'll still hatch ok. Cluck cluck! Lmao

I'm feeling sorry for my poor lone rat left without his buddy now. Rats are soooo social, but I'm not sure I'm in a place to want to get another baby buddy for him right now, but I feel so sad for him being alone. :( I have been making a needle felted life sized rat, it's so,etching I wanted to do years ago but have never done it, so it's been a good motivation to make it. I've lost so many rats over the years, it is a generic memorial to them all. I need to get some suitable eyes for him though so it's sitting unfinished and now I should go back to knitting.

Procrastinating online instead! Lol.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis/Lyo: I see it too but I've never had a positive on these and could't even tell you where the line is suppose to be (I keep looking at your Jalanis :blush:) I took one early this morning but didn't see anything so must be an evap. But thank you for giving me hope. I will do another pm test and maybe see something :hugs:

MissYogi: Sounds like we have a bfp in the making! Give me some of that positivity! :hugs:

Disney: I see your temps nice temps. your ovaries meant business this cycle. Praying it stays steady all the way to two pink lines. :dust:

Flyingduster: Its so hard when you lose a pet. I like the idea of needling a rat in memory. I don't have the skill but can totally appreciate the art. Do you have any special plans for ttc this cycle? Anything different? The whole costume thing seems to be working for my husband. I'm hoping his analysis comes back normal so I don't feel silly after the fact. :haha: Warm thoughts on making a baby this go round. :hugs:


TUH DUH DAAAA....splat goes my temps Just like I thought. AF has me in her sights. I took an OPK this morning(on top) and it was next to nothing there unlike last evening (bottom). And both samples were concentrated (lol I said samples):shrug: Did my LH spike just so it could lower my temp...:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161210_064730429_HDR-2.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## flyingduster

I dunno what your body is doing FTale, but fx!!

And no, I don't really have any plans just bd as much as we can and try to get at least one or two finishing in the right spot. I'm actually really anxious this cycle, cos from now on, the longer we take to conceive, the more chance we will run in to issues in the time between my youngest turning three (August) and me giving birth. The problems being that we are on a benefit, and once the youngest turns three I will be pressured to go back to work. Now of course if I'm 7-8 months pregnant at that time, I should be fine to stay off, but the longer it takes now, the less pregnant ill be and the more pressure there will be from the government and we will have to sort out something. And that worries me. I planned to be pregnant by now and to not have to worry about it for another three years, by which time I will have set up my grooming shop and be able to work from home. But I can't do that within the next 8 months, so fx I get pregnant sooner than later!!!!! Eep.

This is my memorial so far. Still needs whiskers and eyes.


----------



## Gypsy99

Flying duster we just lost our beautiful little rat girl to a nasty infection. She'd been sick for months and on antibiotics but still didn't help. I love your memorial for her. Where are you in NZ I'm in the sth island... with work I know its a weird suggestion but something like Avon or hosting parties could work. Means you're doing your own hours and the Government should lay off a bit.

Miss Yogi you sound like me im really optimistic about this cycle. 6 dpo today and getting all the symptoms. Also been going to the loo more too. I'm planning to test Friday (16th).

Sorry ive butted in here !! I've been off the pill since March and waiting for my BFP. I think this is cycle 9. Drinking more water, green tea, a fruit smoothie every morning has changed how things are going I believe. Will have to wait until next week!


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> I dunno what your body is doing FTale, but fx!!
> 
> And no, I don't really have any plans just bd as much as we can and try to get at least one or two finishing in the right spot. I'm actually really anxious this cycle, cos from now on, the longer we take to conceive, the more chance we will run in to issues in the time between my youngest turning three (August) and me giving birth. The problems being that we are on a benefit, and once the youngest turns three I will be pressured to go back to work. Now of course if I'm 7-8 months pregnant at that time, I should be fine to stay off, but the longer it takes now, the less pregnant ill be and the more pressure there will be from the government and we will have to sort out something. And that worries me. I planned to be pregnant by now and to not have to worry about it for another three years, by which time I will have set up my grooming shop and be able to work from home. But I can't do that within the next 8 months, so fx I get pregnant sooner than later!!!!! Eep.
> 
> This is my memorial so far. Still needs whiskers and eyes.
> View attachment 978187

I sense your urgency big time. I really really really hope all your conception plan, and home business works out just right. :hugs: You are very talented!!!!!!


----------



## FTale

Gypsy99 said:


> Flying duster we just lost our beautiful little rat girl to a nasty infection. She'd been sick for months and on antibiotics but still didn't help. I love your memorial for her. Where are you in NZ I'm in the sth island... with work I know its a weird suggestion but something like Avon or hosting parties could work. Means you're doing your own hours and the Government should lay off a bit.
> 
> Miss Yogi you sound like me im really optimistic about this cycle. 6 dpo today and getting all the symptoms. Also been going to the loo more too. I'm planning to test Friday (16th).
> 
> Sorry ive butted in here !! I've been off the pill since March and waiting for my BFP. I think this is cycle 9. Drinking more water, green tea, a fruit smoothie every morning has changed how things are going I believe. Will have to wait until next week!


FX for you!!!! Welcome :happydance:


----------



## MissYogi

Disney- How many DPO do you plan on getting to before testing? I should also wait at least three days but I can't. 

Flying- I didn't know that August was the most common month! Well thats just extra reason why lots of us can get BFP's this cycle! I also totally get the urgency of getting pregnant. Making it that much more frustrating if it doesn't work and then the stress of what to do adds on. I'm in the same place right now where this is the last month that I could conceive without having to go back to teaching for the beginning on next school year. I could maybe stretch it if I was due in September but it would be tough. 

FTale- Wouldn't that be a very early AF though? I think You are still very much in the game.

Gypsy- Hope the symptoms are real for both of us! Do you normally think that you have symptoms? I'm nervous this cycle because even though I have lots of solid symptoms, I always think I do and then AF shows up. FX! 

So I'm definitely testing tomorrow. I'll only be 9 DPO so very early but I have been peeing like a madwoman, insomnia, today I feel completely exhausted (more than I think I should be after how much sleep I did get), headaches, nausea, and excessive thirst. I figure if those are real symptoms then maybe I'd see something tomorrow. I'm a bit torn though, because I mostly want to test early so I can call the midwife early to make sure I actually get a midwife (it's very hard to get one here and I want to do a home birth), but at the same time I hate seeing BFN's. I think if it's BFN tomorrow, I'll just wait at least two days.


----------



## FTale

MissYogi said:


> Disney- How many DPO do you plan on getting to before testing? I should also wait at least three days but I can't.
> 
> Flying- I didn't know that August was the most common month! Well thats just extra reason why lots of us can get BFP's this cycle! I also totally get the urgency of getting pregnant. Making it that much more frustrating if it doesn't work and then the stress of what to do adds on. I'm in the same place right now where this is the last month that I could conceive without having to go back to teaching for the beginning on next school year. I could maybe stretch it if I was due in September but it would be tough.
> 
> FTale- Wouldn't that be a very early AF though? I think You are still very much in the game.
> 
> Gypsy- Hope the symptoms are real for both of us! Do you normally think that you have symptoms? I'm nervous this cycle because even though I have lots of solid symptoms, I always think I do and then AF shows up. FX!
> 
> So I'm definitely testing tomorrow. I'll only be 9 DPO so very early but I have been peeing like a madwoman, insomnia, today I feel completely exhausted (more than I think I should be after how much sleep I did get), headaches, nausea, and excessive thirst. I figure if those are real symptoms then maybe I'd see something tomorrow. I'm a bit torn though, because I mostly want to test early so I can call the midwife early to make sure I actually get a midwife (it's very hard to get one here and I want to do a home birth), but at the same time I hate seeing BFN's. I think if it's BFN tomorrow, I'll just wait at least two days.


MissYogi I hope you don't see a bfn tomorrow but 10dpo is more common to get your first bfp so don't fret if you don't get a positive. :hugs: It is very early for me to be acting like I'm going to start AF but it feels like I'm going to do just that. Very strange indeed. 

:dust:


----------



## Disneylovers

Waiting till Monday, I'll be 10dpo by then, really want to hold out till 11dpo or later but I know me lol. 
Stupidly tired is my new middle name, I was all crampy off and on yesterday for a few minutes at a time, I hope that's all good sign and not af trying to come silly early, some cramping has been from having so much gas though, relief from that lessened the uncomfortable pain.


----------



## Jalanis22

Im really anxious to see all of you ladies test like a poasholic! Im crossing my fingers for you ladies!

Afm yesterday dh got back from work and we had intercourse, he didnt release swimmers in me but i noticed that at a certain point i started cramping a little from my left bottom side. Ive never had that happen...what could it have been? Im mentioning this to my dr. I really dont wanna go cause i will get all sad seeing preggo bellies but its fir the best right. Only thing pushing me to go is to make sure my uterus is clean and free. Ive read so many situations where ppl bleed like miscarriage and they obviously thought they miscarried of how heavy flow was and symptom dissapeared so she thought she was miscarrying and luckily she went to dr crying cause she knew it was done but she said she was indeed still pregnant even when her symptom dissapeared and was crying happily. Only difference is that she didnt test.but i think i would of been in the same situation if maybe i had a bfp oh well nothing i can do. :shrug:


----------



## MissYogi

Quick update on a new symptom. One of my nipples has gone darker! Just the left one. It is darker and there are definitely more veins going to it. Hmmmmm interesting!


----------



## flyingduster

Thanks Gypsy, yeah I've been considering something like a work for home thing. We do also get the lump sum of working for families money in August that we could potentially live from for a bit if needed too. It'll be ok I'm sure. And I'm in the South Island too; north Otago. You?? Good luck testing!!!!!


FTale and yogi, sooooo get my fx for you guys to get a big Ol blazing BFP ASAP!!!!! Your symptoms sound awesome!!!!


Jalanis, I think as hard as it'll be, that yes it'll be good closure to go along to the appointment. Big hugs.


----------



## Gypsy99

thanks for the warm welcome. I'm now talking in a few of these and probably repeating myself. 

Mrs Yogi I hope that your symptoms are something and that your test goes OK. i've been peeing alot today still too. My (.)(.) are being a little weird today too. Its all too early!!! At least another week to wait until I can test. :-(

Flying Duster I'm in Christchurch. Things always end up working out.


----------



## MissYogi

Bfn. Super bummed even though I know it's early. With my symptoms I just felt that maybe I'd see something and last night I had two dreams that I got positive pregnancy tests.


----------



## flyingduster

Gypsy, our kids are similar ages too!! Haha. Cool.

Yogi, it's so so common for these progesterone symptoms, I hope you still get a BFP!!! Xxx


----------



## FTale

:hugs::hugs:Missyogi: I broke down and tested too after my temp jump this morning. I had a late night of bowling and socializing so it may have been do to that. I went out Friday night and it didn't bring my temp up though.
I don't have any noticable symptoms like that but that is a BIG sign that some thing is brewing so don't let today's test get you down. :hugs:

Disney: You are strong holding out. I didn't want to see a bfn this afternoon but was so curious. I think I'll be more afraid Monday/Tuesday unless my temp goes back down. 
Being pregnant tired is a special tired :winkwink: FX :dust:

Flyingduster: Thank you. I'm bewildered at this cycle the most. It seems 50/50 and I don't know what side of it I'm on. :shrug:

What materials did you use to memoralize your rat that passed?

Lyo:


----------



## flyingduster

Wow fatale, that's quite a temp shift!!! That'll be interesting to see if it maintains up there. Is it possible that was O instead????? 

The rat is needle felted, so I did a wire armature skeleton, then felted fleece over the top. :)


----------



## Jalanis22

https://i64.tinypic.com/2n9cq5s.jpg

Look at this evap line! Its a pic taken after 30mins since i know these on me take long to settle but i know its an evap with color. Oh well..

Forgot to mention test line dried same thickness as control line so im confused!
 



Attached Files:







20161211_194935.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: Nice, I like fleece. And that is one handsome rat. Oh, and I already O'd. I don't know what to make of such a temp jump. If it maintains in the morning, I'll be quite shocked. It was either from the night out, I'm getting sick, or my body is making a baby? One of my molars started aching tonight too. I don't recover from temp drops ever man o man...getting nervous.

Jalanis: I'm not familiar with that brand of test. Have you tested positive with it before? Are you feeling ill at all? Your appt. is soon right?


----------



## Jalanis22

FTale said:


> Flyingduster: Nice, I like fleece. And that is one handsome rat. Oh, and I already O'd. I don't know what to make of such a temp jump. If it maintains in the morning, I'll be quite shocked. It was either from the night out, I'm getting sick, or my body is making a baby? One of my molars started aching tonight too. I don't recover from temp drops ever man o man...getting nervous.
> 
> Jalanis: I'm not familiar with that brand of test. Have you tested positive with it before? Are you feeling ill at all? Your appt. is soon right?

With that test before yes but i took frer and they were negative a few days ago. My appt is tuesday...im still holding out hope which i know i shouldnt..i feel bloated and 9th day after MC i was feeling crampy not sure why and yesterday i had intercourse with dh and i cramped a little also. So not sure whats goin on.


----------



## Disneylovers

That's an evil evap jalanis, is that the Walmart 88c test? I have always heard good things about those but never used any myself. 

Ftale, that's a big spike! Fx for a nice bfp in a few days, your dip could have been implantation (remember that an egg can implant mostly around 6-10 dpo and all the way up to 12dpo), so sending you sticky baby vibes! 

Good luck this cycle flyingduster! I'm rooting for a normal o date for you, no missing it this time! 

Miss yogi, I was so tempted to test this morning then ff moved my crosshairs to the next day so won't test till Tuesday at the earliest. Looking at my charts, they all seem to spike day of my first positive opk so maybe I'm just that random person who gets a spike right along with my surge? I have no idea really but it's been like that in my last 3 cycles I've temped for, oh well I don't suppose it really matters as long as we bd as often as we were, we're less likely to miss it. 

Welcome gypsy! Happy to have another in our little group here

We went and got our tree today, the tree lots start hiking their prices here this coming week and I know we usually wait till my parents are here to go get it together but when they offer a free stand this weekend and the tree is 6ft vs last year's 4ft weed that cost the same, I wasn't going to wait. DS helped hang the last few ornaments and he is still adamant that he's going to get the star with my mum, not a bad Sunday all in all... now to tackle how to get an almost 3yr old to leave the tree alone? hahaha. Oh gosh almost 3 (in march), I hope this month is it, I need to soothe my need for newborn smell and snuggles!

Good luck testing this week ladies, may the lines be ever in our favor!


----------



## MissYogi

FTale- That is a MASSIVE temp jump! and right after a bit of a dip makes me think implantation. FX for you! 

Jalanis- I might have missed this before but have you been temping since the MC? Some ladies O early following a loss so you could be having O pains. 

I am having some cramping today, not sure if its uterus or intestines though. It's very possible I'm just all full of gas and number 2 because I always get super constipated after O and this cycle I have got these terrible hemorrhoids (TMI, sorry) so I haven't been going number two a lot at all. Honestly, today I'm feeling pretty out though. I just feel like AF must be on her way with my bloating and emotions.


----------



## Jalanis22

Yes Disney those are the tests! They are pretty good i can sure tell u that but this is the first time everrrrr i get an evap like that. The rest before have been stark white negative but this one blows me off oh well i know its done with.

Missyogi my temp a few days ago was low...with previous loss.i ovulated like almost 2 weekish but this to me seemed so soon at 9 days past MC..im not really temping at all no more.


----------



## flyingduster

Soooo excited for all these charts looking gooooood, I wanna see some BFPs!!


----------



## Lyo28

Wow Jalanis that is some evap line. You would think they would come up with a way to improve those issues with tests. But I suppose it makes them money really. 

Flying duster fingers crossed ovulation behaves this month and no surprises in store!

Welcome gypsy &#128522;

Disney it is lovely getting the tree up isn't it. We got ours up last weekend. Can't believe how close christmas is now. Its hard on poor ds as it is his birthday christmas day. This is the first year he is really asking about it
But why is my birthday christmas day? Ah well thats when you decided to arrive!! I will try to make it as special as possible for him. I think I will let them get the santa styff out of the way and give him his bday present after dinner and have a cake too after dinner. We are going to my moms for dinner this christmas day so at least there will be extra people to sing him happy birthday. Disney hope it is your time for bfp this month x

Ftale wow that temp rise! After the dip. So so promising especially as it isnt your norm. I really cant wait to see your temp this morning.. everything crossed for you. 

Afm I am 5 or 6dpo. A million tests due to arrive today but I will not test until Friday. They are the green handled ones again which I have heard bad things about but I can't seem to ever find the blue handled ones.


----------



## Gypsy99

i want to see some more BFP's as well!! One of them to be mine please :winkwink: 

Ftale I agree i didn't even click on your chart and saw the massive jump and thought you have to be preggas!! Good luck!

Miss Yogi, my bowels feel a little looser today. I'm not a regular #2er which can be quite annoying at times. I'm trying to drink more water / eat more fruit to help this along. 

Disneylovers - A real Christmas tree!!! WOW!! that is awesome. I remember always only having real ones, but I don't think my cats would take it well. My yougest girl keeps getting attacked by the neighbours cat. She's fixed thankfully, but she is quite stressed and has been peeing around the house :-(.

An update on my symptoms today. So I'm 7 dpo. I started getting slight cramping / tightness in the left side of my abdomen last night and it has continued on into today. I also have had increased weirdness in my (.)(.). And tonight I got out of the shower and had to lie down because I felt sick / headachy and light headed. Fuck I hope these are all good signs!!! (excuse language but it is necessary!).

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: One more day. I'm megga curious about what is going on with your body. The cramping during/after intercourse is cause for a lil bit of concern but kind of to be expected with all you have been through. :hugs: Please make sure you bring up all your concerns with your doctor. Don't hold back. Wishing you a well appt. :flower:

Disney: 'new born smell and snuggles' :haha: Oh, my gosh, you are making it hard to go on break if I don't get preggers this cycle. And trying to keep Aiden away from Christmas tree??? I remember those days. That's when I switched to plastic Christmas bulbs..lol. Awwww...your Sunday sounds like it was a good one indeed. And GIRL...I'm with you. I aint testing. I'm too scared. My temp situation is so strange. I'm like


Plus I feel AF aches this morning. Feels like its trying to start. :nope: So, nope, no testing for me. I need another day or two.


Missyogi: Sorry you are cramping too. Its so hard to know if they are good cramps or bad cramps. :shrug: FX that they are the good kind.

Lyo: Tests!! I'm jelly. I don't have many tests to use at this point. The green handled ones I've never used. I usually order mine off amazon prime. So if I can't get them right away I won't even bother :haha: 
You are SO going to be weeing on them today. I would :blush:. which is why I don't have many tests left today :laugh2: How do you feel about this cycle? If I remember, you caught your peak just in time? Oh, and my temps were still up today. Holding steady. I did noticed at one point when I woke up with my mouth opened it was back down to 97.90 but jumped right back to 98.34 two hours later when I woke for good. Mouth opened or not I'm just not use to recovery of temp. And from what I've read my progesterone suppositories don't effect my body temp and it fell right nicely with them too. I just don't know.

Gypsy: Sorry you were feeling yuck to your stomach. Did food or something fizzy to drink help? As for my temp, :shrug: I don't know what to think about temps. I hope its preggers. I won't get excited till I get a bfp though. :winkwink:


----------



## Lyo28

Ftale how are you resisting testing! Very hopeful you you with those temps. I guess a day isn't too long to wait though!

I am feeling very relaxed about it. For now anyway! I have zero symptoms. I have no idea if it has happened or not and I feel like I won't be surprised wither way. Still hopeful and it would be lovely to have bfp for christmas. And yes once those tests arrive It wont be long before they are getting peed on &#128514; I will probably have like 1 left by 10dpo.

Edited to add in that yes I was very lucky with timing as O happened earlier than normal. Randomly dtd night before pos opk which was days earlier than normal. So got night before pos night of pos and night after pos. Not much more I could have done!


----------



## Lyo28

As predicted tests arrived and testing commenced. Bfn what a surprise at 5/6dpo! Just getting practise in for when testing starts in earnest on Friday!


----------



## FTale

Lyo: I normally have no restraint LOL But just too afraid. The left side of my uterus has been going crazy here on my way to work and im so fearful AF will come early.

I wish I could be calm. But mentally I'm pacing back and forth.


----------



## Jalanis22

Im going to test again with same brand test..it was really weird ive never had an evap like that. Dh and i may have come to an agreement on ttc..he said he wanted to wait a year for my body to be ready etc etc..but then i mentioned what if we do wait a year and something is wrong with me? Id rather ttc again in 3 months and if it happens again then dr will start testing compared if to we wait a year and for it to happen again you know what i mean right..not waste time :haha: and he actually agreed to it..so well see tomorrow what happens.


----------



## Disneylovers

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow Jalanis! I hope you get some much needed answers

Ftale, you're not out till AF shows and your temps look great! I've had niggly cramps and gas all through since O, not sure what that's about but they don't last long but slight digging feeling on my left side this morning and my back aches. Oddly I've been sleeping on my back and I never do that, so I put the back pain down to that. I'm itching to test but I want to see a proper line and not a stupid indent or evap so hanging out as long as I can! Still so flipping tired too, I'm meant to be pushing the vacuum cleaner around but I don't have the energy to do it. I get tired a few days before AF is due so not a big indicator other than it's worse than normal.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh jalanis, I missed that test pic, that is an impressive Evap.... Argh, way to confuse you!!! Good luck with your appointment. It probably is an Evap cos it's been so long the test should be waaaaay positive by now if you were preg still?? Argh. Lots of hugs, it's so confusing, but I hope you get answers.

FTale!!! That's such a perfect triphasic chart mamma!!! I went looking them up, and yes you can have a triphasic chart and not be preg, but the majority of triphasic charts resulted in a BFP!!!! Eeeeeee! So excited for youuuuuu

And Lyo, and gypsy and Disney! All so close to a BFP tooooooooo. SQUEE!


----------



## Lyo28

Morning all! Ftale I am so excited to see your temp this morning! 

I am not testing until Friday. For definite. I am determined! Still no symptoms either so Its just a waiting game. How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## FTale

I'm out. My temp dropped. Nipple sensation hast returned and a bfn on Wondfo and FRER. I've even got that super wet feeling. I guess I'm just getting sick which my throat ached tells me. 
It was so different to have signs that gave me so much hope but the reality of it is we've got fertility problems between the two of us. We get his semen analysis by Thursday. Upon which I start my cycle and then next friday I get a sono to see what is going on in my reproductive area.

I've got to start getting ready for work but I'm going to sleep another 25min..lol :hugs:


I'll be stalking everyone else. Christmas is just days away!!!!:happydance:

:dust:


----------



## Gypsy99

Im sorry Ftale. I hope you don't still get the bitch. Our bodies do love messing with us :-(. 

Kyo im temping Friday too! It has been such a hard waiting game. Still feel like it could be too early thoygh


----------



## FTale

Gypsy: FX for you!!:hugs:


----------



## Lyo28

Aw Ftale crappity crap. Sorry this wasn't your month xx 

Gypsy fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## FTale

Didn't get the semen analysis back but the girl I spoke with said they have them in and the nurse planned to call me later. But I need to keep my appt. On the 23rd as the doctor will go over in more detail of the next steps to take so I'm sure they are not good. :( 

I'll write more later when I find out. 

Needs some good news, any bfps on here :)


----------



## Disneylovers

Eh, big fat indent for me I think
https://i.imgur.com/t62hB3Gh.jpg

But ff says 10dpo so still early. FX for you lyo and gypsy!
FTale hugs I was so hoping your temp would stay high :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

No baby here :cry: its fine i guess right. We did find a cyst on my left ovary but dr says that shouldnt affect the pregnancys at all. He sent me today for a beta and progesterone levels. Arent progesterone levels supposed to be checked while currently pregnant?


----------



## Disneylovers

Cysts can sometimes give you pain, maybe that's what your cramping was jalanis? Progesterone can be done before o so it gets a baseline to see where you're at with levels


----------



## FTale

Disney: You are still early and wonfos show indents on some. So, hang in there. How are ya feeling?

Jalanis: That is wonderful news. A cyst will cause pain some times but will resolve. Getting baseline tests will help aid in understanding your hormones. Where are you in your cycle?


Well, results came back Normal for my husband but the girl on the phone acted like she couldn't read his results. ??? I was angry but kept my cool. All she thought she could see was that they wanted his count to be less than 39mil but it's at 182mil. ????? I tried to look up what she meant but it said too much of ill formed is sperm is bad. Yet, if that is the case, then how is his sperm normal?

I will know more at my sono next Friday which he will be joining me at. Was so hoping to be pregnant by then.:cry:

OK, gotta move on with things, exercise, eat right and do some fun things that I've been putting off.

:hugs:. Thank you ladies for your support. I'll be here to watch y'all make some babies this month or whatever month those beans decide to implant. My TTC future is on hold until I hear from doctor.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh FTale, hugs!! I hope you get more answers at your appointment. Xx

And hugs Jalanis. Hopefully the testing will help you figure stuff out. Xx

Eeee, good luck testing soon Lyo and gypsy!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale i should be like 2 weeks around after bleeding...not sure exactly..im really hoping its my progesterone and not something else with me. Its confusing ive never had any issues getting pregnant as yall can see within 1st try we catch the eggy so im really.hoping its just that needing some progesterone help for support. Im.completely healthy and dh drinks but not an alchoholic lol.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis: Weird. Im wondering which is best, oral progesterone or vaginal. Vaginal does not get into blood stream to raise temps like oral...or so i read. It does however go straight to uterus to help with hormones at that spot.

I will talk to my OB about it. 

Im trying to decide if I want to keep taking prenatals too. You are not, right?


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea ill see what OB tells me next week...i stoppee taking prenatals cause i know dr will.give me a 2-3 month wait ttc...ill start taking them once im close to ttc again....which ones goes straight to help uterus? The oral or vaginal one? Im surprised i thought dr would get mad or something for not waitinf but he didnt seemed bothered at all.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Yea ill see what OB tells me next week...i stoppee taking prenatals cause i know dr will.give me a 2-3 month wait ttc...ill start taking them once im close to ttc again....which ones goes straight to help uterus? The oral or vaginal one? Im surprised i thought dr would get mad or something for not waitinf but he didnt seemed bothered at all.

The vaginal.


----------



## Lyo28

FTale How frustrating that she didn't understand how to read the results right. That's ridiculous ano not much help to you. At least you will find out more soon. X


----------



## FTale

Lyo: It was so infuriating after trying to reach them all day then they couldn't even do their job??? :growlmad:
Well, lucky for them I've been sick off my butt with something and it's tapered my temper a bit.


I'm trying to decide when to stop the progesterone suppositories. My temp didn't go back up really just really high when I first wake up around 1 or 2am then back down by 3 or 4am. So, don't really see a need to keep going with it. I want to be for sure off my cycle for my sono next Friday. 

How are you feeling? Different?


----------



## Lyo28

That's tough how many dpo are you now? Does the progesterone actually stop af from arriving?

No I feel nothing. Also I couldn't help it with my million tests and I tested just now got bfn. I think I am 8dpo though so probably shouldn't be getting disapointed yet but between the bfn and zero symptoms it is hard to feel positive.


----------



## FTale

Lyo: 11dpo. 

Will you test again this weekend?


----------



## MissYogi

Sorry I've been absent for a while. Started spotting today so I'm out. I'll be taking a break from the forums for a while, it's all been getting to me too much. I won't stop trying but I am stopping with all the things that help me obsess. Still undecided on temping, but no forum, no recording symptoms. Hopefully I see you all on the pregnancy boards when I return!


----------



## FTale

MissYogi said:


> Sorry I've been absent for a while. Started spotting today so I'm out. I'll be taking a break from the forums for a while, it's all been getting to me too much. I won't stop trying but I am stopping with all the things that help me obsess. Still undecided on temping, but no forum, no recording symptoms. Hopefully I see you all on the pregnancy boards when I return!

FX we see you again all preggers!


----------



## FTale

How is everyone doing? Freezing? Me too!! Or not for those in warmer weather.

I camped out with my daughter on our spare mattress with a separate topper(my bones need cushion) last night in the living area. Watched a Jungle Book story on netflix then went to sleep early around 830. It was nice because she actually went to sleep without tossing and turning too much :haha: She is like me with sleeping anywhere but my bed. Hard to do but she did it. I was like :sleep:and I wasn't even sleepy yet :shrug: Must have needed it.

Disney: Are your parents in town? :hugs:

Flyingduster: How are you feeling? Any ewcm?

Lyo: Stay strong, unless a pee stick happens to corner you in the bathroom...:haha:


I've got one more day (today) and then I'm going to stop the progesterone. My temp has been at 97.58-97.60 since 10dpo so 3 days in a row (12dpo today).:coffee:

Starting a fresh cycle this weekend should be. And my husband told me last night he still wants to keep trying. :dohh: So much for my big break. I thought for sure he'd be like 'lets give it a rest for a bit' but since we haven't seen the doc he is still with pen and paper like the nerd he is trying to solve 'where is baby' :coffee: I love him. BUT time to find the tampons, pads and sweets. :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Lyo28

Miss yogi sorry you are out x I don't blame you for taking a break from obsessing. 

Afm I bought 2 frer. 9dpo and bfn Although part of me thought I saw something at certain angles I am fairly sure bfn. I will attach pic anyway. Package says nowe that it detects pregnancy in 76 pc 6 days before day of missed period. Used to be less than that so it's pretty accurate in fairness. I'll still probably do the second test tomorrow.


----------



## Lyo28

This is test
 



Attached Files:







20161215_100547-1.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lyo28

FTale we must have posted at sane time. It's so lovely your husband is so enthusiastic and the fact is it can just take time. I'm trying to tell myself that anyway. Heading into 6 months trying. We were hoping for a summer baby but that's not gonna happen now! So now I will likely have af for Christmas but at least I can indulge in a couple glasses of wine over Christmas.looking at the positives!


----------



## FTale

Lyo: My eyes are full of crud but I don't see a line :cry: I was hoping so very badly. But don't be sad, we will both be sipping some wine together if you don't get a surprise bfp later. And you are right, he is patient and understanding that its going to take some time. I wanted a summer baby too...LOL :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

Sorry I've been quiet, yeah my parents got here Monday night and I haven't been home much, tests have all been indents so I have a feeling I'm out soon :( 
I dint know if you see anything on these but 11dpo had a Vvvf line when you take a pic of it so boosted the contrast a tad and could see it better (could see a line in person better), but today's is not so much there :/
https://i.imgur.com/pXnIcnth.jpg

I will catch up properly tonight, so flipping tired but we got up early yesterday for Disneyland so I'm still wiped out from carrying DS between rides when he was too tired to walk so any symptoms are masked by back pain. 

Hugs to ladies out, I was so hoping for some nice bfps!


----------



## Lyo28

Well same thing today withe my second frer. Same faint line as yesterday but I'm positive it's indent. I'm positive I am out this month.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh you guys, you're not out till AF shows!!! I'm rooting for one of you to get a BFP yet!!!

Missyogi, so sorry though. Totally understandable, and I hope to see you back pregnant!!!!


Afm, no sign of O yet, she's not due for nearly a week. We bd last night to no avail, but hubby is keen to try whatever it takes this month and I'm not yet in my fertile window so fx we can manage a chance this month!!!!


----------



## FTale

Sorry about the bfns ladies. I was straining my eyes in hopes of seeing something. It ain't ok but its not over until we completely give up. :hugs:


FX for you with Ovulating Flyingduster!!!


I've got a creepy cold that has been brewing for a bit and finally has sunk its teeth into me. Bleh.

Ok, gonna get some bk and back to sleep on my day off. :flower:


----------



## Lyo28

Flying duster no harm getting the bd in even if early. The early bird catches the worm and all that!!

Girls I'm a disaster. Every month I say I won't test until 12 dpo and every month I have used 20 tests by 10 dpo. I know I'm out. Sick of early of early testing. I'm 34 and a half. As the half counts I guess in ttc land. I was expecting a few months but not 5 whole months with perfect timing. Starting to worry it won't happen. Then feeling ungrateful as I have 3 children and if that's all I'm allowed have i should be very grateful. Emotions all over the place today.


----------



## Lyo28

And FTale just want to thank you for starting this lovely group. I really appreciate having some where I feel comfortable talking about all this xx


----------



## flyingduster

Oh Lyo, you know these massive emotions are TWW related too right, I often am far more emotional in the TWW with the hormone shifts. It's hard enough when TTC, but even when not, there's a reason it's called PMS!! It's the emotional crap caused by the hormone shifts. You are not out!!! Not yet. Xxx


FTale, I'm sorry you're sick!!! I hope it passes quickly.


How is everyone else doing???


Afm, now I've been hit with sudden show of EWCM. And now I'm worrying O is coming early again and we haven't got a bd in yet!!!!! Damn we better get one in tonight or I'm gonna be friggen gutted. Argh, this early O thing is no fun!!!! I was gearing up to enjoy this week, knowing we had like a whole week to get in what we could and not feel too pressured every night just as long as we got one in somewhere, but now I'm feeling pressure to get one in tonight. Sigh. We shall see. 

I'm only cd 12, so that's crazy early for me if O is coming tomorrow or even the next day. Experience tells me I'm likely to have copious crazy amounts of EWCM tomorrow and then boom, ovulate. 

Ahh well, it'll be what it'll be. We are still in with a chance right now, so I won't stress yet. Tonight both kids will sleep well and hubby is keen to go so here's hoping.


----------



## Disneylovers

:( I'm out, temp dropped this morning and halfway though walking around the Aquarium af showed up, this cycle hit me harder than the others for being upset. But on to the next cycle, hopefully fertile window will wait till new years eve so we can ttc after my parents go home. And I need all of the sweet things and some sleep, good luck flyingduster for this cycle!


----------



## FTale

Lyo::cry: I'm sorry. I'm in the same situation. It's taken longer than I thought. Even with all the perfect timing. I'm happy you feel safe and comfortable here. I know if go insane with no one to talk to. No one I know understands the struggles. So this is TTC home for me. Glad today have you ladies here but can't wait for us to be talking diapets, and spit up. :hugs:

Disney: I can feel your pain way over here. I am so sorry. You eat all the sweets you want. :hugs: I just saw my own temp and it is so low that I too will be flowing before the day is over. I just hope it's not painful. I'll be chauffeuring some family members around for a bit. Meanwhile, I'm hoping O holds off till New Year's time frame too. I want a bit of a break for my ovaries. FX it holds off for us both 

Flying duster: BD like crazy. Don't let that egg sneak off this cycle. :sex::spermy:

Hope everyone else is doing OK. 

:hugs: Let's not give up girlfriends. Our beans to be our counting on us.:flower:


----------



## Lyo28

Ok. I seem to have the faintest of all faint lines on an ic. I would think it was in my head but my husband saw it too. So so faint but with the ics I have they generally are totally white. The fact that my husband saw it is giving me hope. I'll have to wait until tonight and see if it gets darker. It totally isn't showing in pics.


----------



## Aphy

Anxiously waiting to see if it gets darker for you Lyo, Fx!


----------



## Lyo28

Ok a friend of mine did something to my original pic and you can see it just about. I'll attach now


----------



## Lyo28

Can anyone see..
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-12-17-16-27-41.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## FTale

I see it!!!!!!


----------



## FTale

My cell has gone bonkers but I see it. Will reply more when home YAY!!!!!


----------



## Aphy

I also see it Lyo! I really really hope it keeps getting darker!


----------



## FTale

Ok, I'm home. It looks the same on my computer. Praying it gets darker for you!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhhh Disney, I'm so sorry. Xxx!!!

And FTale, has AF hit yet?

Lyo!! How exciting!! I can't see it, but if others can that is so exciting!!!

Jalanis, how are you hun, haven't heard from you for a bit....

Aphy! Hi! 9 weeks!? Wooooohoooo, ticking along nicely there!


Afm, I'm convincing myself to follow my own advice and NOT analyse one single temp change by itself. But sheesh it's hard, that's been a big dip followed by a significant rise. Surely I haven't Od yet, I normally get MASSES of EWCM, but that one wee bit yesterday wasn't masses by any means, so it's weird. And also very very early for me, which makes me worry if it WAS o, that the egg won't be as mature as it should be when it was dropped, so despite our best efforts it may not be any good. Sigh. My cervix wasn't favourable though so I don't think I Od....

But, on the plus side, perfect bd last night, so if it was O, we certainly caught it! But I'm expecting a lower temp tomorrow to mitigate this higher one and to hopefully get masses of EWCM in the next couple of days and have a proper O spike.

I can reason away he temp drop; I was definitely colder that morning as the heater wasn't on cos it had been a warm evening but it cooled off overnight. And this morning it is higher *in comparison* to that real low yesterday, but its not actually all that much higher than my other higher temps so isn't an O spike by itself. So we shall see.


----------



## Lyo28

Disney sorry AF arrived &#128546;

Flying duster sounds like you timed it perfect if it is ov but keep bd incase!

I did another ic and another faint line. The one in the morning will tell a lot. Should be more visible


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Disney sorry AF arrived &#128546;
> 
> Flying duster sounds like you timed it perfect if it is ov but keep bd incase!
> 
> I did another ic and another faint line. The one in the morning will tell a lot. Should be more visible

FX Lyo, I'm sure it will be darker or a least clearer!!


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: I just started spotting. Makes sense as I was in a rotten mood all today and couldn't figure out why...LOL


----------



## flyingduster

Aww, boo ftale! 

Lyo, I'm crossing my fingers for a clearer line in the morning!!!! Eeeee!!! How many DPO are you now???


And now I'm obsessing over if it's leftovers or EWCM all day. Lmao. I always seem to have plenty of leftovers and I can never tell for sure, so I dunno, but it's now 4pm and there is still some so maybe it is EWCM??? Will be interesting to see what the next few days bring.


----------



## Jalanis22

Flyingduster- i use this site on my phone and it kept getting me sent to a spam.page but looks like its working again..ive been having LOTS of ewcm so not sure what it means..by any means i still have to wait not sure how long OB will tell me. I have another sono on tuesday not sure for what if we didnt see anything last week..maybe he wants to see my cyst or idk....and i should get progesterone results that day too...if progesterone is my problem, is it detectable before another pregnancy? Ive been reading and some ppl seem to get a prescription during ttc by their OB..hopefully its just my progesterone and nothing else. And then i just found out one of my cousins is pregnant and shes due in July, just what i would have been due if i didnt have the previous miscarriage before this one.


----------



## flyingduster

Aww Jalanis,hugs. Nothing sucks ore than finding out someone else is due when you would have been... Sure you can be happy for the,, but you die a little inside too. Xxx

I'm tired and crampy tonight. Maybe this is O!!! Interesting.


----------



## Lyo28

Ok so got faint line with frer but I'm about 12dpo it's so faint I don't have much hope. Cb digital eith weeks was negative and that's reported as being 18 iu I think. They are normally pos for me sane as first response. More confused now than anything. I think it might be chemical


----------



## Lyo28

Can you see it?
 



Attached Files:







20161218_134314.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FTale

Lyo: Hold onto hope as you caught O by surprise this cycle. Not sure of O day right? Give digital another day and it'll be positive too. :hugs:


----------



## Aphy

Lyo,I easily see that line,do t even have to zoom in. I got a bfn at 12dpo with a 20miu test and only at 15dpo when AF was late did I get a bfp with a cb digital so just give it a few days and then I'm sure the digital will pick it up. That line is too obvious to not be something. GL!


----------



## FTale

:cry: Alright ladies. My husband has had it with this site and its SPAM/AD or whatever is messing up my phone and computer. He doesn't want to download anymore software to my phone or computer to combat it and I'm with him. I did a check and the usage for this site went down dramatically after October and I'm betting it was because of the spam issue.

I can get to my inbox to check it when this happens but that's it. So, I am moving over to a different ttc site. You all of course do not have to move too just thought I'd at least let you know why I disappeared.

:hugs::dust::dust: And I will miss you all tons. If you want to see where I went just message me. Otherwise I don't want to post a different site to this one as its not fair. I'll be thinking of you ladies!!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

Oh no FTale!!! Don't gooooooo. :( I have no idea what the spam is, I've not had anything, but I understand if it's been such an issue, but I wish it wasn't so! 

Lyo, I see that line easily!!! Yes it is faint, but you're only 12dpo!!! That IS early, even if it feels like it should be clearer, remember eggs often don't even implant till 10-12 DPO too so it is totally legitimately a faint BFP that'll darken yet! And AF isn't even missed yet. Fx fx fx!!!!!


Afm, temp dropped again as expected, whew! Now to try and bd again to try catch this damn egg this time!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

I can see the line clearly Lyo! Hopefully they progress soon!

Hopefully you catch the eggy flyingduster!


----------



## Lyo28

FTale you will be missed xx 

Flying duster that's great as gives you even more of a chance to get bd in! 

So me I had a lighter test today and I'm cramping. I'm really not feeling positive about it at all. Gut feeling it's a chemical. My first pregnancy was a mc at 10 weeks and lines were always faint too.


----------



## flyingduster

Awww Lyo I'm sorry it's lighter. :(

We didn't get a bd in last night, but my temp has dropped more so O still not here yet. Also haven't had the copious EWCM I normally get nor a favourable cervix, so o definitely not here yet. Gonna try again tonight. O not actually due for another few days.


----------



## Lyo28

Do you feel like ovulation is any closer today flying duster? You are definitely prepared for it this month anyway!

How are you Jalanis?

Disney how are you? 

Everyone all set for Christmas? It's so close now. I have a few family presents time get but all santa stuff sorted. My oldest will be 5 christmas day too. Can't quite believe it! 

Afm couldn't resist testing today again and it was back to bfn. But I was fully expecting it. Cramping all day yesterday and this morning. Just looking forward to getting af and hope I get it today as at least then it would be gone for christmas day. I don't feel too bad about it as I knew from the start that it wasn't right. Lines way too light.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all just popping in to say hi and I haven't forgot about u. This month has been crazy with work and the holidays


----------



## flyingduster

Hi bby!!! Wow 13 weeks now, woop!! How are you doing??

Lyo, fx AF comes along any moment now and you can move on to a new cycle!!!

And I'm confident I didn't O yesterday cos cm was fairly nonexistent and cp wasn't anything favourable. My temp is up from yesterday but still within the normal pre-o range. So I'm basically waiting on the cm to ramp up and cp to turn favourable and then my temp will spike. But I'm getting a little stressed we haven't bd again yet, so now it's been four days since bd, so if I go fertile today and O today/tomorrow it's borderline too long ago to still be anything there, so now the pressure is on to bd tonight or miss out, again. I was just sooooo damn exhausted last night I went to bed at 9 and fell right to sleep. I'm still exhausted today, but we gotta bd tonight, or I'm gonna be upset. :(


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladies!

Lyo im doing good..how about you?

Afm i went to my OB appt and it was a follow up sono which i knew i wasnt pregnant but i guess to verify it. My cyst is less than 2cm so nothing to worry about and he told us to wait ttc for 3 months. He prescribed me folic acid. I asked him what about the progesterone results and he said whatever showed isnt valid since im not pregnant. He usually prescribes progesterone in an early pregnancy if theres only very little spotting and a viable pregnancy of course. I will still be here lurking through you ladies..hopefully my ttc time will be around february and on. Im going to start exercising and a good diet too.


----------



## flyingduster

Ahh well I hope you can catch a lovely sticky egg in a few months Jalanis. Xxx


And boom, masses of EWCM now. It always impresses me, like I had a wee wipe of it the other day but when it actually shows up for me there is NO doubting it, it's sooo much and sooooo egg white, it's just absolutely no doubting it. So the pressure is on to bd tonight cos O will be today or tomorrow, and four days ago is juuuuust a tad too long ago for me to be happy. Tonight will be perfect timing if we can make it happen, so I'm gonna pull out all the stops and make sure it does!!!


----------



## Disneylovers

Sorry I've been quiet, DS caught some bug so was up most of the night with him, af is tapering off slowly, taking longer because of the longer cycle grr. Not able to get on as much with my parents here... out all day, exhausted by the time we get home (probably why DS picked up a bug, he's been worn out). I'll try to catch up tonight, sad to see ftale move over to another site, you'll be missed!


----------



## FTale

:happydance:Thank you Disney:flower:!! Ad Block Plus:happydance:

I'm back on and nothing seems to be going on.


Jalanis: FX your new routine does the trick. I'm glad your appt went ok. a 2mm cyst could be the start of an egg or just a simple cyst that will resolve. Hope you are feeling better cycle wise though.

Flyingduster: Goodness!! I hope you pounced on that man! EWCM is a sign that I will be looking out for each month as I am not temping. That and my cervix position. I think I have O pain tons then the next day it opens up and lets folks in :haha: I may have totally be off on my bding. Either way, you got all the signs that you need to be getting busy. I think these days matter more than 4 days before though. FX!!

Disney: I hope you have had a fine time with your mom and dad. If nothing, they made AF time woosh by. It seems we will both be in O time around New Years Eve, if you ovulate earlier that is. Not saying you need to!! Just I hope you don't have a really long cycle like last time. I thought it was crazy how you actually did O so super late and you could see your temp climb. Well, I can say I won't be doing Wondfo LH anymore HAHAHAH...Stick to generic Target brand. I understand those way better!! Sending you restful vibes!!

Lyo: :hugs: Did you test again? Anymore cramping? I hope AF starts sooner than later if it is really over. Hard to say with everything just now happening. Keep us posted as you can :hugs:


I am feeling good. I'm on Cd4 and have been spotting since Cd3. Very short cycle. I'm thinking my lining was very thin too. I had horrible lower back cramping with O which was not normal last cycle. And to top it off when I started spotting my cervix hurt so bad. I had to lay down. Husband brought me extra strength tylenol and I downed like 3 melatonin (5mg each no shame) junk knocked me out. Hadn't hurt like that since I was a girl. But I'm feeling way better now cept for severe IBS which I haven't had to deal with in a while. :shrug:

Anyway,this cycle we want to try and aid our bodies in getting our reproductive organs healthy. I'm *not* taking Soy for a bit.

Every day:20 minutes of vigorous walking (treadmil)
Everydayrenatal vitamins, Men vitamins for him, 1200mg Fish Oil ,anti-oxidants

Before Ovulation: CD9- CD12 pineapple core

After Ovulation: 2 -3 Brazillian nuts Until 10dpo (everyday for him...hehe)
After Ovulation: 3DPO L-Arginine 500mg until new cycle starts (help with blood flow for both of us ie uterus, erection..low libido issue). 

It takes 3 months for anything we do to affect his sperm but for me it should take pretty quickly. And according to his sperm analysisis which we did get back, his stuff is really normal and the report said if we aren't pregnant by summer its probably *ME*. And that I would have to look into IUI or IVF but a female factor would be of great suspect.:blush: 

And no temping. I have not touched my thermometer since last cycle. I also changed my temps on those high days discarding one and sure enough I got AF on CD15 like usual. I'm already feeling relaxed even though I have a regime that requires I pay a bit more attention...lol. We don't have bd planned or anything. I want to see how I feel on all this new stuff. And if we bd great! If not, ...well, then we just don't. I would like a month of no stressing.

Ok, its freezing, I'm jumping back in bed.:hugs:

Edit: forgot to post this site for you ladies about Alkaline foods. Good read, advice

https://www.angelfire.com/az/sthurston/acid_alkaline_foods_list.html


----------



## FTale

Here is a bit more about Antioxidants of which I don't get enough of

"...
Wild *blueberries* are the winner overall. Just one cup has _13,427 total antioxidants_ - vitamins A & C, plus flavonoids (a type of antioxidant) like querticin and anthocyanidin. That's about 10 times the USDA's recommendation, in just one cup! Cultivated blueberries have 9,019 per cup and are equally vitamin-rich. Buying tip: Peak season starts in mid-May, so blueberries are less expensive during the summer.

*Cranberries* are the tart crown jewels of turkey feasts. They're also antioxidant powerhouses (8,983). To get cranberries after the holiday scene has passed, creative cooks sneak dried cranberries into risottos, salads, salsas, and trail mixes.

*Blackberries* (7,701), *raspberries* (6,058), *strawberries* (5,938), *black plums* (4,873), *sweet cherries* (4,873), and *red grapes* (2,016) are also brimming with vitamins A and C and flavonoids like catechin, epicatechin, quercetin, and anthocyanidin. Tossed into a green salad, these berries add extra color, flavor, and texture. They're also very edible by the handful, with morning cereal, mixed into yogurt, spooned over waffles or pancakes, and sprinkled over ice cream.

*All-American apples* are also vitamin- and antioxidant-rich treats. The *classic Red Delicious* (5,900), *Granny Smith* (5,381), *Gala (3,903)*, and many other varieties are available nearly year-round. Applesauce, juice, and jellies are also tasty apple sources, but beware of added sugar (check the label). Here's a tip: Mix some chopped apple into a tuna salad for a sandwich.

Finally, *orange-colored fruits* are good sources of antioxidants as well. One _*naval orange*_ has 2,540; the juice has about half that. Bite into a luscious _*ripe mango*_, and you'll get 1,653. A _*peach*_ has 1,826, _*tangerines*_, 1,361, and _*pineapple*_, 1,229 ..."

https://www.webmd.com/diet/features/antioxidants-in-fruits#2


----------



## flyingduster

FTale!!! You're baaaaaaack!!!!! Yaaaay. You know you are the heart and spine of this wee group and it was gonna dwindle without your input too I reckon. Lol. Woohoo for adblocker!

Your plan sounds perfection, relaxed but with a definite plan forwards. I hope it does everything you need and you get a perfect sticky BFP this cycle or next. No more waiting and worrying and then worrying about YOUR potential issues!! Xxx 

As for those antioxidants, it's summer here and we have an abundance of berries and currents growing in our yard now. I'm harvesting a cup of raspberries and strawberries daily, and a kilo of gooseberries a day too. And the currents are coming along too. Lol.


Disney, hiiiiii! Missed you! Boo AF is dragging her feet,Mobutu yay you've been occupied and busy. Fx all goes well for you over Christmas and you get a perfect O and bd in for next months BFP!


Lyo, has AF hit yet??? Thinking of you too.


How are some of our others doing??? 


Afm, I'm feeling good. We didn't manage an actual bd last night, but we tried allllll sorts of things, positions and stuff, and while we had fun and he got close a lot, he just wasn't able to switch of his brain and anxiety enou to finish inside me. But he too was refusing to give up and he doesn't want another month to go by missed, so in the end a cup and syringe did the trick to get the goods where they gotta be. Lmao!!! No glamorous, but hey, better than nothing! 

And my temp is up this morning, I know it's not up by much on the graph, but I always have a slow rise from O, it takes a few days to properly climb, but it is already higher this morning than ANY pre-O temp I've ever had so I'm confident O was yesterday. I suspect FF will put crosshairs on the lower temp of the day before, but I know for sure in myself that I didn't O then, so even if it does I'm still saying O was yesterday and soooooo I'm now 1dpo. And in with a shot!!!! Even the bd we did four days earlier has an influence too, cos they say the sperm definitely still survive for five days, so with both that one and the home insemination last night, we finally have a shot!!! 

AF will be due on 4th, I'd LIKE to think I won't test early, but future me will probably be unable to resist. Lol. I don't have lots of tests, only three cheapies, one frer, and two hospital ones that aren't at all sensitive. So really, I wanna wait as long as possible and not waste any on obvious BFNs


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes 13 weeks already. Can't believe it. Doing pretty good over here


----------



## flyingduster

Have you shared your news yet bby, or are you waiting for Christmas?? How do your older kids feel? And have you had a scan yet???


----------



## Lyo28

FTale I'm really hapay you're back. Everyone is this group is great but you created it and as flyingduster said the backbone and I do think it would dwindle without you x 
Your plan sounds amazing! It sounds like you are feeling relaxed and positive which is fantastic. Also thanks for all the info on the food. I love blueberries but I hardly ever get to eat any as when I buy them they are eaten up within seconds by the kids! They are expensive too. 
Flying duster sounds like you are covered and fair play to you both for not giving up!! I'm impressed. That's dedication! I so hope it pays off. It's nice being 1dpo as pressure is off. It's like an exam you do all you have to do and then once it's over its like well I gave it my best shot. Not any more I can do now!!

Urrghh me and my situation. So I'm 15dpo. 11dpo started getting the positives. 12dpo on frer 13dpo lighter positives and yesterday negative and major cramps. I haven't started bleeding yet.I got a really almost not there pos on cheapies today which hashould confused me as thought hcg gone already. Maybe small bit still left stopping the bleeding. Should I typically get af on time with a chemical. Just want it to start now.


----------



## FTale

bbygurl: :hugs: Awww...13wks, where has the time gone??? 

Flyingduster: Thank you. :flower:Girl, that's been us for the last two cycles. cup and syringe, after a circus act..or some nights just give him the cup and say "I'll see you in 10" LOL You seem to have your's well timed though. We will be stalking you!!! OH and I am so jelly of your fruits. Drool. I wish I could have access to some yummy fresh fruits. Mine are frozen then I blend them with almond milk an ice. The stuff in our produce areas always seem on the not fresh side or just super expensive.

Lyo: Thank you as well. I felt so lost not being on here. How are you feeling? And bbs soreness? Tired? Hot? I'm very curious as to what's up. FRER are supposedly super positive but getting positives on cheapies still no matter how light is enough to drive you :wacko:. Do you have an Opk to wee on? Totally get you on the eaten up super fast or too expensive. Blueberries go the quickest. I can count on one hand how many times I've bothered to by them.

Disney: :hugs:

AFM my bbs ache today out of no where around the nips and behind them. I'm really hot too. I so hope my body isnt trying to go into early menopause. I think my right ovary is aching too but it could just be IBS. My appendix is semi covered with diverticulitis and can get painful if stressed. Other than that, I'm feeling really good.


----------



## Lyo28

This is cheapie test I did today. Can anyone see it. I also just this minute checked frer from yesterday and has the tiniest nearly invisible line now that I didn't see yesterday. So confused.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1482362731083.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## FTale

Lyo: I saw it before I even zoomed in. Its there. Lets see what it does. So strange. Thank you for sharing. I would go for a beta just to give you peace of mind. I know you want to see if AF will show first. In my experience the witch always shows as I'm heading out to by pee sticks. :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

Flying duster I already told everyone was to excited to not and the ms was a big give away. Yes I had a dating us at 8 weeks and just had another on the 14th. I go back for my anatomy us on the 25th or January.


----------



## flyingduster

Lyo, I totally see that line.... What the!?? Can you get a beta done?? Or rather wait and see??? Limbo sucks. :(


Tonight I just wiped a huge amount of EWCM at like 8pm, and sitting here now at 9pm I'm feeling rather wet like there is more. Surely that's not leftovers from last night still!!?? I DO always get quite a lot of leftovers for like a whole day, but I'm not sure I get his much this late in the day still. I think my cervix might be softer too, sooooo I'm gonna see if we can bd again tonight and be sure. Lol!! My temp is surely too high to really be Oing today though, but it'll be interesting to see if it drops or rises tomorrow.


----------



## Lyo28

Flying duster I would definitely try to get one more in just in case x

Afm bleeding has started since I woke up this morning so I'm happy.


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: It seems like your body is off to the races :haha:, it aims to make a slipppery path for the baby so you'd better get on your horse. :winkwink: 

Lyo: Oh, see there, it heard us talking about betas. Sucks to get it I know mama, but you can start to heal up down there and have a sense of closure rather than waiting and peeing on more sticks. I hope it isn't too bad of an AF. Relax a bit with your feet up. :hugs:


I bet everyone's kiddos are getting excited for Christmas.My husband got our daughter a lego advent calendar. She's been opening a door every night and putting together lego scenes. Lego fanatics here. We are saving our lego Christmas scene for Christmas Eve. Do you all have any things you like to do special around this time of year? One other thing we HAVE to do on Christmas morning is make MONKEY BREAD...lol I'm cheating this year and using store bought cinnamon rolls in a bunt pan with a lil homemade cinnamon sauce. :blush:


----------



## Lyo28

Thanks FTale. It must have heard us for sure! I actually feel good now. No cramping. About as heavy as af. All good. Kids are finished preschool for Christmas they had Christmas concert yesterday and my poor boy got very shy and upset so I sat up there with him singing with all the kids &#128514;. Felt slightly silly but didn't want him to miss out! He is so so shy though I worry for him. His bday in 3 days and we have a pretry cool space rocket for him. He is getting good lots of lego from santa he is a total lego fanatic aswell. He spends about 4 hours a day at kitchen table making things. Must down a pic in a while. I'm getting excited for Christmas now. Myself and husband are getting out for Stephens night for a few drinks so that will be nice too. 

Cinnamon rolls sound so good. We are going to my mother's for Christmas day dinner so will probably have nice breakfast here after santa excitement and be back for evening time to relax by the fire. 

I'm already calculating ovulation dates for this cycle &#128514;


----------



## FTale

Lyso:AWWWWWW...you post made me tear up. You have a sweet lil man. He'll grow into his own when he is ready. And I bet shy won't even be in the picture anymore. What is Stephen's night? 
We haven't planned Christmas dinner. Its just going to be the three of us so who knows what we will get into. My husband is so easy going that I could serve left over pizza but I won't of course :haha:

I'm happy you are calculating down till the next O. :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Lyo28

Stephens night is the night after Christmas. Maybe you don't have that over there? It's after st Stephen. Oh man cramps started bad now. I just want to go to bed but hubbie still at work and it's crazy hour here so no chance of even sitting down for more than a few minutes.


----------



## flyingduster

Hugs Lyo, I'm glad AF has arrived in full force, but hugs anyway cos there almost was. Xx


We don't really do anything super special, we just all gather together, my family and my in laws together for Christmas Day. We are all very relaxed so it's lovely, no one expects lots or anything so it's nice.

Aaaaand my temp has dropped again this morning! FF has given me the predicted crosshairs on my low a few days ago, but they're dotted cos it's not certain either. I am thinking maybe I'm Oing today after all that effort the other day, today is cd18, which is the day I always used to O! So we didn't bd last night, but I'll push for another one tonight, and do a home insemination again if it doesn't happen. I don't believe those crosshairs for a second!


----------



## FTale

Lyo: Ouch. I hope your hubby gets home soon so you can nod off a bit. Thank you for the St. Stephen info.

Flyingduster: FX you get some spermies to the egg tonight. A nice temp drop is a great sign there is still time.


My bbs are aching and I have the worst 'woozy' head feeling. I'm not on Soy so not sure why I'm feeling this way. It's way to soon for O and AF is gone except for one spot today. Ugh. I want to go to sleep but need hubby to get home first so I can crash.


----------



## flyingduster

Ugh, zero EWCM today, so no O, so either I did O a day or so ago or it is yet to come. Or it's anovulatory. I'd be inclined to think it did occur the other day, but we will see what my temps do over the next few days I guess, today's wee dip may mean nothing in the overall view. And with absolutely no symptoms I'm not inclined to go to the effort of attempting a bd unless we wanna have fun anyway, I don't see it being of any actual baby making use now.

I did disregard the random higher one I had a few days ago and it does look more like I Od on the day the crosshairs say, but we shall see.


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Ugh, zero EWCM today, so no O, so either I did O a day or so ago or it is yet to come. Or it's anovulatory. I'd be inclined to think it did occur the other day, but we will see what my temps do over the next few days I guess, today's wee dip may mean nothing in the overall view. And with absolutely no symptoms I'm not inclined to go to the effort of attempting a bd unless we wanna have fun anyway, I don't see it being of any actual baby making use now.
> 
> I did disregard the random higher one I had a few days ago and it does look more like I Od on the day the crosshairs say, but we shall see.

The crosshairs do look well placed. Did you dry up? What's your cervix like? I'd still go it just for fun. I know we are going to try that as it keeps the uterus blood supply flowing/exercising. :blush: (excuse maybe heheh)

Your bd days are spaced out perfectly though!!! FX


----------



## flyingduster

I knew FF would put the crosshairs on the low temp day there, but I was confident by my symptoms I didn't O that day and I was fairly sure I Od the following day, but now my temps are actually suggesting to me that I haven't ovulated at all and this may be an anovulatory month...... Gutted!! Absolutely gutted. :(

My temp has dropped again today. Typically my temps go up much more after O, and if you ignore the crosshairs my chart just looks all pre-O. I had most of the symptoms, but admittedly not quiiiiite to the level I normally do, but nothing has happened. 

So now, if it is an anovulatory cycle, when does AF come!?? Or does my body ramp back up to ovulate again???? Ugh.

So glad I temp, or I'd have no idea!


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: You may very well be gearing up to Ovulate. Your temps did go up but were still level with your highest temp. I think you will see a sustained temp rise here soon. I'd stay on hubby for some loving for sure. What is the latest you have ovulated?


----------



## flyingduster

Six years ago I conceived my son on cd21.... But since then I've only had four cycles, and I Od on cd 19, 17, 15 (the first O had no cd as I hadn't had an AF!) so we shall see I guess.


----------



## flyingduster

It's 10:30pm on Christmas Eve, I'm just settling my youngest back to sleep then I'm filling the stockings and heading to bed.

Merr Christmas or Happy Holidays. Xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Merry Xmas ladies and Happy Holidays! May this year be blessed!


----------



## FTale

Have a Merry Christmas Ladies!! 

Hope you are having a good Christmas day Flyingduster!!

We are excited for it to be Christmas Eve. Just met with my husband's father at our favorite fast food joint. You can tell he really wants a grand kid from us..Lol. We didn't tell him we are trying. It will be a surprise for him when we do get blessed with our lil miracle.

Well have a Happy New Year's too you all!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Hope you guys are having a great Christmas Day!! It's Boxing Day here now, the kids are playing endlessly with their new toys, and I'm considering what I'll spend the money we got on. Lol!!

Temp still low. FF still insists on its dotted crosshairs, but if you removed them it'd look like a totally pre-O chart still. Especially as normally my LP temps are up around 36.7's.... Dammit! I'm gutted. I feel like this is gonna be anovulatory and I'll get AF as usual, rather than I'll get another O surge later. I had the surge, I had the symptoms and they were at the right stage in my cycle, just an egg never dropped so my temp hasn't risen, but my body will continue the cycle through to its conclusion. I am so gutted we have missed another friggen month!! It sucks to keep TTC with no pregnancy, but to be TTC and just MISS entire months with no flippen chance at all, ugh. Gutted. Totally gutted. :(


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: I'm sorry. :hugs: I don't know why the body does what it does when it does. I logged on to share my good news and saw your chart still playing around...what a ball buster. But as they say, you can't toss it as a loss until the witch shows. Them the rules. :hugs: Plus, I've seen charts with temps like yours on ff that lead to bfps. So many things to effect temp or when baby implants. Lets wait and see.


Our daughter just settled down from playing with all her toys. And I'm all done with the dishes and thinking about eating dessert. Our Christmas has been chill. 

I got a really special gift from Santa. The best EWCM ever (like crack two eggs good) and a positive opk. :happydance: 

https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/21929452-881c-4336-91aa-9f1c517b8200_zpsbz92ahi9.jpg

I had so much planned to do and all I've really done is new prenatals and fish oil capsules(wild alaskan...). Yesterday and today have been the only days I got to eat pineapple core. I had an inkling around cd4 that O might come early so I ordered cheapie opks/hpt off line. Then on Cd7 I had mega thick white cm out of no where. I haven't seen that in years...LOL. By night time it turned wet and then slightly slippery, so we did IVI. By the time I woke up...nothing but ewcm all day. We plan to do another IVI tonight but I may very well O by Tuesday. :thumbup: CRAZY!!!

I have not been beating my hubby over the head about taking his vitamins or anything, just me. Now to see if I actually O. My right ovary is hurting the most and its not the good one LOL

I'm just so happy I got some stretchy stuff!!!

Hope everyone else is enjoying Christmas!! HUGS


----------



## Lyo28

Ftale Loving the positive opk! I so hope you conceive a christmastime baby!
flyingduster I hope somehow you did O and maybe temps are slow to pick it up. So very frustrating otherwise. 
Christmas night here. All kids very happy. I just had some wine so I am happy too. One advantage of not being pregnant yet!


----------



## flyingduster

Wooohoooo, you catch that egg FTale!!!!


----------



## FTale

Thank you ladies!!

I'm jealous, Lyo. I want some of my Strongbow cider but can't. I did get two bottles in during AF. &#128521;


----------



## Lyo28

FTale said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> 
> I'm jealous, Lyo. I want some of my Strongbow cider but can't. I did get two bottles in during AF. &#128521;

Aw why cant you? I have had 2 glasses now and in great form.. we will see how I am tomorrow morning!


----------



## FTale

Lyo:LOL...I'm afraid it'll slow down my O progress. If I had wine in the house, that'd be a different story. I heard that's ok to sip on. But I'm not a wine drinker so I wouldn't know where to start. :haha:


----------



## FTale

Well, its happening. O pain galore.Had to work today and barely made the drive home I was in so much pain. Its early but my body is doing it on its own.

Hope everyone is having a good day.:hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

How was everyone's Christmas????

My temp this morning made FF put solid crosshairs on cd19, which I disagree with. I still suspect I haven't Od at all, BUT if I Od any time, it was cd 16. So I dropped my original temp I'd recorded on cd16 and yep, FF moves solid crosshairs to there. 

So I still am dubious I Od at all, cos the temps are still lower than I'd usually have, especially the lows of the up and downs!! But the highs are also higher than my usual pre-O temps too, so maaaaybe??? Ugh, confusing. I hold out no hopes though anyway, and won't waste a test early. AF is due on the 4th.


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: FF does so much analyzing. I wish I knew all of its secrets. But cd 16 does look like the logical O day choice based off your temps only. FF looks at everything else you've posted too. Sorry its so confusing.:hugs:

Did you have many sweets for Christmas? I had cookies...HAD..hehe now there is a pie left untouched which I'm afraid might go to waste because its my husband favorite but he also doesn't care for sweets much.So, unless I remind him to eat it he won't..LOL And it tastes ok (pumpkin) but I prefer sweet potato pie or peach cobbler.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah, FF makes weird guesses by its algorithms sometimes though!! My cd16 temp was a bit higher before and it reckoned cd19!? Whatever, I doubt I've ovulated, or ovulated well anyway, so AF will come in the new year and we shall see about another October baby. Sigh.

Anyway, yeah we had some sweet stuff but I usually try to keep sugar minimal cos I'm pre-diabetic. Lots of fresh summer berries though that I couldn't resist! Lol


----------



## flyingduster

So my temp finally went up two days in a row, woot! And when I disregard the high on cd13 and the low on cd19, it looks legitimately like an O temp shift, so I'm feeling a bit better about it all. I still am not sure it'll be overly viable for getting pregnant, so I won't test early, but I feel happier anyway.


----------



## FTale

Feels good when the temps stay up. &#128522;


----------



## Lyo28

Flying duster thats annoying not having a more clearcut idea woth the temps but it looks alot like my temps the month I conceived ds. I was worried they seemed low and wondered did I ovulate at all. 

Im still bleeding 7 days later. Its gone brown coloured now and lighter. Feel a bit funny today as does my dd2. We are both kinda hot and out of sorts. Just want to go to bed early to oght and hopefully feel better in morning.


----------



## FTale

LYO: Hope you two feel better soon. Its that time of year where the crud creeps in. :(



I'm starting to feel like I did back on a previous cycle with a UTI. And possible just another Ovulatory cycle. I know its early but I got that feeling. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## flyingduster

Lyo, that's interesting you BFP cycle felt like your temps were low! I am assuming the lower temps isn't a good thing.... Though they are now rising better. Hugs though, I hope you don't get too sick and it just passes as a weird nothing!!! Xx


FTale, I hope you're wrong too!!! Where are you in your cycle now??


Jalanis, how are you doing? And Disney, and anyone else I can't think of off the top of my head..... Haha. It's been quiet in here over Christmas!!!


Afm, temps up again today, so yay for properly rising temps!!! It does make me wonder if I could have Od on cd 19 like FF thought at one point, cos the temps rise from there more steadily than from cd16. Except the other symptoms were nil at cd19. My cervix was low and sooooo tightly closed, like my normal cervix is clearly somewhat open anyway, and when it's "open" its like 1cm dilated already (can fit a finger in!), so for it to be so tightly closed to barely feel the dimple it is REALLY closed. But maybe it was possible I still Od that day, which will mean I potentially have an extra few days to wait for AF. Sigh. We shall see, either AF will come in the 4th, or I'll have to wait till 7th!


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey all!

Flyingduster im still here waiting for AF to show. Its been taking a little long i think. I know im close to af though i usually get a pimple or 2 before af thats a sign for me and i got 1 already. And my bbs feel sore so its just a matter of time waiting for AF


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: I hope AF doesn't show for you. Your temps look fab and you bd right on time with O. How are you feeling? Anything different? Oh, I'm 2dpo today.

Jalanis: :hugs: Hope it gets here soon so your body can regulate again. I can't stand period pimples. I've just started getting them again since last cycle. I wonder if its from the compounded progesterone I was on and will be on again this cycle.

Disney: You hanging in there? Hope your parents have had a wonderful time. I'm sure Aiden misses them when they are gone. He is so blessed to be able to see his grand parents with them so far away.

What's everyone up to for New Year's? I don't think we are doing much at all except vegging out..hehehe


----------



## flyingduster

Hi jalanis! Fx AF comes along promptly then, cos waiting her out sucks. Xx


FTale, yay for being in the TWW now! We will just go to bed like usual probably, I don't really care much about New Years. Lol!! 


Afm, I've been super crampy on my right side today, for whatever reason. And tired. But nothing that couldn't just be usual TWW stuff so we shall see. I'm hoping my O was cd16 and not cd19, otherwise I have even longer to wait!!! Lol


----------



## FTale

https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/3471f18b-e878-4079-a972-6d91df198856_zpslf5qecxq.jpg
Left (New Supp) Right(old supp. left over):growlmad:

Ladies I am mad. I just refilled my progesterone suppositories with my apothecary. OMG they told me this time my supps. needed to be refrigerated. Last time they said they didn't need it. So I was inserting these half limp things in that did nothing to my temps. Actually my temps dropped like crazy the second day I took them and it never recovered except for one super high temp because I was out late at night. 

The new ones are firm and the bottle actually says to keep in fridge. The other ones smell funny now. And they don't even expire till March of next year. I was only on supp. once in my life and they look like the ones I have now and they needed to be kept cold.

I bet these actually help me out. I had no side effects or any effects from the old ones. (which given their state I'm glad)

Anyone else use them?


----------



## Lyo28

I know nothing about them Fyale but the one on the right doesnt look quite right for sure. You think a faulty batch maybe? 

How many dpo are you now?

Flying duster high hopes for you. Are you going to test or see if AF arrives?

Im totally wiped. Its like a flu just not quite as severe. Achy bones sore ears sore head congestion sore throat and weak hot feeling. Yay. No hope of ttc until this is gone. Cd now now so if ov isnt affected by chemical i should ov in 3 to 4 days. Will see what happens.

Sorry just see you are 4dpo Ftale!


----------



## FTale

Lyo: Hope you feel well of enough for bd soon. I'm sorry the flu is about. You are right about it wiping you out. Are the kiddos ok? Are you taking anything for it?


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah I have no idea about the suppositories either, but if they're supposed to be kept in the fridge, could you put the first lot in the fridge and see if they firm up??? Or are they past it now?

Lyo, sorry you're sick!!! Flu sucks, it really does knock you. Xxx. Fx it's gone in a day or so for great bd to catch O!!!!


And Afm, I'm waiting out AF. I only have a few cheapie tests left so I'm not gonna waste them on early testing. I still don't feel overly confident about this month, I'm happy that yes I have definitely Od, and of course there is a quiet hope it's worked, buuuuut I just don't feel confident about it after that rocky beginning to TWW. It just killed my hopes and they haven't recovered! Sigh. But time is ticking along pretty well without the same level of obsession. I am quietly noticing some things, but nothing is telling of anything so time is slipping by fine. Four more days.


----------



## FTale

Flying: Girl, these things smell bad and the expiration date isn't till March. Noticed you have a very interesting dip.hmmm...I'm stalking you! Perfect implantation time. Go to sleep and wake up already LOL


----------



## flyingduster

Lol, I know right, that dip could be something, or nothing. I do wish I could just have a nap and it be tomorrow already to see if it bounces back up or not.

I am tempted to revert my other temps back and let it give me crosshairs on cd 19 instead, so I feel less tempted to waste tests. Lol


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Lol, I know right, that dip could be something, or nothing. I do wish I could just have a nap and it be tomorrow already to see if it bounces back up or not.
> 
> I am tempted to revert my other temps back and let it give me crosshairs on cd 19 instead, so I feel less tempted to waste tests. Lol

LOL...If only!!!


----------



## Lyo28

Hey girls I am feeling slightly better today. I may even be tempted to check cm later! No opks this month and NO early testing. Im cd 10. Ovulated on 12 last month I think. Do better start doing something if I want to be in with a chance. 

Well and symptoms from either of you flying duster or Ftale?? 
Disney hope you are doing ok x


----------



## FTale

Lyo: I'd get busy making love if you are up to it. We only had three BD sessions with one being the real thing. All day before and of O. It was relaxed as can be. My libido has been extremely high this cycle too. I was shocked.

I can't say I have any symptoms but my cm is not wet like previous cycles. I think the progesterone is helping. It usually turns really wet tomorrow. If that doesn't happen I'll be so happy. And then will start thinking I got a chance &#128521;. Other than that no cramps or overly sore nips. Gas and runny poo are high but read it's the suppositories.


----------



## FTale

Disney: How are you? Meant to check on you last night but I fell asleep LOL. Have your parents started their journey back home? Wishing them safe travels when they do.


----------



## FTale

Feeling crampy and cold today. My temp was lower too. I guess it will either slide on down to AF or miracously go back up? Just can't seem to catch a break. &#128542;


----------



## flyingduster

Glad you're feeling ether Lyo, but I hope O holds off a few more days to give you a good chance!!!

FTale, I had a big dip at 6dpo too, I'm sure at that early it isn't the slide to AF!! It'll go back up tomorrow I'm sure. Xx


Afm, yeah. I'm trying not to, but I'm totally reading symptoms in to everything!! I have been crampy, mostly on the right hip area, but this morning in the left. This morning I feel bleugh, not sick, but just a bit off. Crampy, tired. And my temp that dipped yesterday has spiked up higher than ever this morning.... Which is what my BFP chart did in Oct too, and it went triphasic up at these levels...

Now, to bring me back down to earth, last month (my "no chance" month) had a lovely dip at this sorta time too, though it didn't rise to this level afterwards. 

Ugh, we shall see, only a few days to go. If yesterday was an implantation dip then it's too early to test today or tomorrow anyway, and then it'll be Tuesday, so I can wait one more day for AF from there.


----------



## FTale

Fly: When I got preggers with my daughter my temp dipped at 9 and 10pdo *same temp for two days* then shot back up on 11dpo. So it can very well be implantation, I tested negative on 9dpo too.

I really hope you got a bun in the oven girlie!!



I'm just a mess. Eating tons of pizza, drinking hard cider and waiting on my cookies to come out of the oven. If my daughter wasn't next to me, I'd be crying.


----------



## flyingduster

Yeah it may be implantation, but remember I had a perfect dip last month with no chance of having caught the egg though too, so we already know the dip can be hormonal and mean nooooothing. Of more interest is how high it jumped back up, cos my BFP chart went up to that level too.... But we shall see.


----------



## Disneylovers

Sorry I've been away ladies, caught DS's bug, shared it with my parents and we were all sick over Christmas, avoided family dinner on Christmas day because we felt so awful! Thankful for Ralph's being open and for still having turkey and ham and the sides, scrambled to make dinner and dh went to gift drop at the family dinner so it was just DS, my mum and dad and I in the evening. I've spazzed out with temping, with fevers it figured it was pointless but kept up with the opks, twiddling fingers hoping it's not going to be another long cycle. Hope you all had a great Christmas!


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Sorry I've been away ladies, caught DS's bug, shared it with my parents and we were all sick over Christmas, avoided family dinner on Christmas day because we felt so awful! Thankful for Ralph's being open and for still having turkey and ham and the sides, scrambled to make dinner and dh went to gift drop at the family dinner so it was just DS, my mum and dad and I in the evening. I've spazzed out with temping, with fevers it figured it was pointless but kept up with the opks, twiddling fingers hoping it's not going to be another long cycle. Hope you all had a great Christmas!

Hi :happydance:
Hope you all feel better soon. Missed You!!!!!!

What opk are you using?


----------



## flyingduster

Its ok Disney, life happens!! Lovely to hear from you though! Boo for all that sickness though, sheesh how rotten right on Christmas. Xxx


Its after 8pm. Give me strength to not test tomorrow morning at 12dpo! Lol


----------



## FTale

FX for you!!!!


----------



## JoJazie

Hi there, do you mind if I join you lovely ladies? I officially start TTC in a week (kind of unofficially started last cycle but I knew I had already O'ed). I've been temping for a while on FF but something always happens so it's not regular (dogs wake me up early or I forget to temp!). I hope we can be cycle buddies / tester teams / preggo pals in 2017?


----------



## FTale

JoJazie said:


> Hi there, do you mind if I join you lovely ladies? I officially start TTC in a week (kind of unofficially started last cycle but I knew I had already O'ed). I've been temping for a while on FF but something always happens so it's not regular (dogs wake me up early or I forget to temp!). I hope we can be cycle buddies / tester teams / preggo pals in 2017?

:happydance:Welcome JoJazie:happydance:

Of course!! So glad to have you join us!! Jump right on in!! 

Yeah, temping is so helpful but just as hard as trying to stay faithful to a diet...hehehe. So many things come up that throw us off. I've learned to just record whatever temp I have noting whatever happend that might have made it low or super high. That's all you can do really. Eventually you see a pattern emerging that lets you see pre O and post O temps.

Do you have a special brand of OPK/HPT you plan to use?


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome JoJazie!! I'm the same as FTale, and just record the temp anyway, I do get some wonky ones but the overall picture shows the shift, which is all that matters really. 


Temp wasn't anything amazing this morning so I was happy to not test. Whew! One more morning to get through and then AF is due.


----------



## Disneylovers

Life needs to stop sending bugs or way, what's sucky is my parents were just getting over a bad cold when they got here, had a few days break then caught Aiden's. They went home yesterday, it's so quiet without them here :( 

I went back to the ACCUmed opks, debating on getting more of the clearblue digis or not...

FX no af for you tomorrow flyingduster!


----------



## Lyo28

Disney thats rough. We have been hit too. I had fluey type illness and now ds and dd1 has vomiting bug. Dd2 escapes vomiting but has diarrhea. It doesnt rain but it pours&#128512;

Flying duster you are so close to finding out. Best of luck to you xxx

Ftale fingers crossed for you too. Sending seriously good wishes to everyone in 2ww. 

No bd here yet due to illness. No opks either. Checking cm and its not fertile yet but I think transitioning so will try to get in bd tonight. Hate when it feels like a chore.


----------



## FTale

Disney: Oh, poor mom and dad. Hope they are home snug as bugs getting better now. I was looking at accumed for hpt ended up with wondfo and choicemed. I feel like I'm out so have this need to pee on everything to prove otherwise..Lol goofball I know. 

Flying: Are you testing tomorrow? You have mega strength. Your temps look good. 

Lyo: Sorry you aren't up to doing much as yet. Crummy sickness. I feel for you. BD shouldn't feel like a chore but when you are I'll eating feels like a chore even. Hugs. Sending you feel good vibes.


----------



## flyingduster

Nope, wanna try not to test tomorrow too, I wanna wait till Wednesday morning, and then ONLY if AF hasn't arrived, will I test. I don't wanna waste a test and get a bfn and still be hit with AF, when waiting one more mere day would have answered it anyway. I'm even tempted to wait longer than wed morning and do SMU or even Thursday cos I just don't wanna waste a test if AF is gonna come along later on wed.... But I doubt I'll have that sorta resolve at he time. Lol


----------



## JoJazie

Thanks Ftale. I have first response I think. It have 5 Opk and one preg tester. It's pricey so I'm going to look for online cheapies next cycle (Fx there is no next cycle tho!:). 
Thanks FlyingDuster, I will follow suit. I thought it wouldn't count but I'll just record record record :)

As for testing, I'm one to say stick it out for a day. If Af doesn't come on Weds, you get the reward of using your tester! Try pulling away from the forum just for a day so you can think about and do other things. These forums sure make us more impatient! But then That's the preferred way for many. I say wait it out. But good luck which ever way you choose :)


----------



## flyingduster

I wanna wait till at least Wednesday, and will see if I can wait till at least SMU wed.... If I just get up and pee without catching it then it's easier to hold out!! But I think by SMU wed, if there's no AF, I'll wanna test. 

There IS always the chance I Od on cd19, not cd16 too, looking atmy temps (though all other symptoms don't say it) which may mean AF is a few days further away, but I don't see me being able to wait that long. But if I get a bfn, I'll definitely wait.


----------



## Disneylovers

Flyingduster, I do that with fmu, go in the upstairs bathroom where I don't have any tests. That way it's an oh well, got to wait till tomorrow kind of thing. 

Afm, nice timing on getting my pos opk today and not when my parents were here lol, we got DS his own kindle for Christmas so that's kept him busy having the audio kids books on there (love freetime making him read before being able to access the apps and videos) he's limited to an hour on there on the settings so he came and cuddled reading bubble guppies books for a while once dh and I were dressed of course lol. FX this cycle is it for all of us! Gl testing next weekend ftale? how are you feeling?


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> Flyingduster, I do that with fmu, go in the upstairs bathroom where I don't have any tests. That way it's an oh well, got to wait till tomorrow kind of thing.
> 
> Afm, nice timing on getting my pos opk today and not when my parents were here lol, we got DS his own kindle for Christmas so that's kept him busy having the audio kids books on there (love freetime making him read before being able to access the apps and videos) he's limited to an hour on there on the settings so he came and cuddled reading bubble guppies books for a while once dh and I were dressed of course lol. FX this cycle is it for all of us! Gl testing next weekend ftale? how are you feeling?

Not so good. My chest hurts. I'm using my inhaler and can't seem to shake the congestion in my chest. I had a nasty cold last cycle that left me with a bit of congestion still with phelgm coming up all the time. Today out of no where my chest just feels like it can't take it anymore. I've used mucinex but no good. Headed to the doctors in the morning if the pain is still there. Wondering if progesterone suppositories are worsening it. Ugh.


----------



## Disneylovers

Urgh, every morning I've woken up with congestion so I feel your pain. DH thinks it may have been strep throat, we've been sick for 2 weeks now :( it's lessening a bit each day but what an end to the year! Af seems to dip my immunity maybe it's the same for you? Sleeping propped up with all of the pillows seems to help with the congestion though. Managed to fake being well enough to bd lol, I'm all stuff this bug! We need to catch that eggy! Dh was the last to catch this thing, he spent all of Saturday asleep give or take an hour awake every so often to drink, eat, take cold meds. He seems much better than I am ha!


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladies! How was ya'lls holidays! 

Welcome to the forum Jojazie!

AFM im still waiting for the :witch: to show! I started bleeding Dec 1st and got negative tests like 2 days later! So im officially 1 month waiting for AF. Tested day before yesterday but bfn nothing surprising as we didnt even try honestly. Im anxiously waiting for her arrival anytime now.


----------



## JoJazie

Ftale, sounds like a good testing plan. 

I'm dying to hear that one of us gets a BFP!


----------



## FTale

Disney: I am sorry. I am acting like a baby over here. You all sound much worse. I feel fine really, other than this pain and phelgm. I feel like an old smoker. My bb are huge (but flat :haha: ) and my temp went up really high this morning. I'm wondering if its from the chest thingy. 
HAHAHA..just read how you faked being well for some bd. What we won't do eh? Lets pray this isn't a super long cycle for you.

JoJazie: :hugs: We all do. Its like we are chemists in a lab trying to create HH9s for everyone. I'm thinking we are having September babies if preggy this month? What's the cut off age for starting school?

Jalanis: Hello there :hugs: Good to see you back. You are still waiting on AF? Goodness. Can you get a beta done? Its a good sign that you don't have positive hpts though. You may need to jump start things with some progesterone or mensturual tea. I'd check with my doctor. I do remember it taking 4 weeks for my period to kick in though but I had to have methotrexate shot to stop hcg from rising. How are you feeling?
Oh, my Christmas/New Years have been very relaxing. So happy to be starting a New Year, you?

Flyingduster: FX you get a surprise bfp!!!! I know you are not testing yet but gotta send those positive vibes your way.


AFM I am going to do my best not to go to doctors until I'm sure I'm not pregnant unless the pain worsens. I'm researching tons of home remedies this morning to help heal me up. Tossing out all junk food from my menu as I need all the nutrients/antioxidants I can suck down. Bleh.


----------



## flyingduster

Annnnnd boom, temp down to just above coverline. AF not due till tomorrow so while I know my temp is still above coverline, it's dropping fast so I hold no more hopes now. :(

At least there's a new pattern since the early MC that I o earlier than I used to, so there's hopefully not gonna be a massive wait till next O. Sigh.


----------



## Disneylovers

Hugs flyingduster, I hate seeing that do pre-AF! 

FTale, hope you feel better. DH is feeling better, DS just has a runny nose but that's mostly from crying... those lovely terrible two tantrums over nothing lol. 

https://i.imgur.com/qtFuQeih.jpg
Pretty sure that's my most positive test from yesterday, lighter today so waiting on o pains or temp rise ;)


----------



## Lyo28

Wow Disney thats some blaring positive if I have ever seen one. No doubts about it you are ovulating!! 

Ftale what a nuisance having that chest pain thing. I hope it doesnt develop into anything worse. Sounds sore &#128546;. 

Flying duster bummer with the temps. &#128546;

So our house us no longer a hospital thankfully AND managed bd last night. I am kinda antsy with no opk. my cm isnt definite like it seemed last night to be getting stretchy and clear but then today was a mix of slightly clear stretcy but also some milky almost. So im a little confused but the waiting game I shall play. Going to try bd until cm goes back to obviously infertile. I read an article today that said that 10.36pm on 2nd january is the most common time to conceive in the whole year. Not sure how they can get it to the minute but interesting none the less!!


----------



## flyingduster

I'm actually really happy to have the temp drop now, it's killed all the wondering and temptation to test, I'm now content to just have AF hit me, totally expected, overnight tonight. I mean I'm sad it's coming, but I'm glad for the warning and no more wondering and symptom spotting.


----------



## JoJazie

Oh good luck Disney! Hope you feel better super soon!

Ftale - I DREAM of a September baby. It's such a beautiful month!! Spring sets in, we get sunshine here in Australia, there's new life everywhere. I want it so bad, but I know I'm asking a lot to get pregnant first try (and hopefully with twins!). 

Nonetheless - BABYDUST!!!


----------



## FTale

Flyingduster: I'm sorry your temp dropped. I can see you point in 'knowing' what's going to happen rather waiting and wondering. Still sad but we are here for you and we aim to make some babies. :hugs:

Disney: :hugs:I can see your test now. My web app on my phone wouldn't open it. It is super dark!! O time mama!! Get some more bd in now that Hubby is seems to be rounding about well. :happydance: 

I do not envy you!! :nope: I got to skip the terrible two tantrums with my lil one mostly. She just didn't tantrum out on me UNTIL it was time for bed. Oh my goodness. She would scream to the top of her lungs and it sounded like I was trying to kill her. Very embarrassing when we lived in an apt for a quick bit. She wanted you to sleep with her until she went to sleep but she couldn't get comfortable enough for you to sleep with her. She would kick and grab and push you off the bed...:haha: But cry when you gave up and tried to leave.:wacko:

Lyo: YAY for a healthy house. I can only imagine the amount of tissues you all went through. Your cm sounds like you are gearing up for O. I'd just keep getting some bd time and I'm sure you will get an abundance of ewcm in. Where are you in your cycle? Today is the most fertile day for women around the world?? That is so interesting!! I never thought o look it up. That would be so cool if you guys got preggy this month regardless of time/day:hugs:

JoJazie: Awww...man you made September in Australia sound so cakey!! I want in on that sun...lol. Its the total opposite here during that time. Just entering fall and getting chilly. I know its your first time but it happens when it happens. You could very well get your wish on the first try!!:hugs:

Jalanis: You up to any new workout routines? Any signs of AF coming today? I was suppose to start walking like yesterday but please...I decided grocery shopping was enough walking...heheh


Okay ladies. I'm at a moment in my cycle where my temps are going to start dropping do to my peak having been met. And since I thought I was going to die yesterday from chest pain..I think that was my peak :dohh: Now to see if a baby decided to make a home in my tummy. It totally drops around 10dpo but starts crawling down on 8dpo. I'm so scared to even look in the morning. 

Oh, and I got the chest pain down with warm fluids and heat packs on my chest. Worked like a dream. Feeling much better in that respect.
Well I'm feeling snackish. Going to have a late snack then get some shut eye. Tomorrow is a work day and I'm so looking forward to the distraction.:hugs:


----------



## flyingduster

I am a September baby myself, and my own babies are August and October so I was sorta hoping for one in the middle too.... I agree, Spring is such a lovely time for babies, and even though miss 2 is an August baby, it's pretty much spring by then! Haha.

But not meant to be. Another October baby will be nice too, or a November baby, hmm, not sure about December, but hey, why not. Lol. Sigh, here's hoping I need not worry about it.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ftale yesterday i had some usual signs of AF coming bu5 nothing yet...then today also that i wore pads i really felt it coming early but up to now nothing yet..its a waiting game. Everytime i cramp before MCs af would be there by now...its taking its time im guessing..oh well wait and see..havent started to work out which i will soon though but ive started eating healthy as of today. Lets see how that goes lol.


----------



## FTale

Jalanis22 said:


> Ftale yesterday i had some usual signs of AF coming bu5 nothing yet...then today also that i wore pads i really felt it coming early but up to now nothing yet..its a waiting game. Everytime i cramp before MCs af would be there by now...its taking its time im guessing..oh well wait and see..havent started to work out which i will soon though but ive started eating healthy as of today. Lets see how that goes lol.

OK, good to know it's trying to poke its head in. Keep us posted on how you are doing. :hugs:

I start eating healthy today. Getting ready to crawl out of bed soon to start the day. Really hoping to get some light walking in on my treadmill later on. The weather here has been getting much needed rain so no trail walking for me.

Better get up... lol Talk with y'all later.:Forgot to add that my temp is still high!:thumbup:


----------



## JoJazie

Ftale oh gosh, I'm nervously holding my breath for you for tomorrow. I agree, work will be so helpful. My fertile period will begin over the weekend, so I'm kinda looking forward to work starting tomorrow! ... oooh, just read your update! Yay for high temps!

FlyingDuster, sounds like a November baby is due? December will b tricky because of Christmas. My Dh has a birthday start of December and so we're not allowed to put the tree up until after. Although this sounds fine, it's actually tricky to make sure it's about HIM and then we get behind on the Xmas preparations. It's just the tradition his family has done all his life and so it's tricky, depending on which weekend we end up celebrating. 

But having said that, if we get preggers and give birth in December, well, then we just get preggers and give birth in December :)

Good luck Jalanis!


----------



## Lyo28

Ftale brilliant news that temp is still high &#128512;

I thought I posted here last night but may have gotten lost. Wecwent to bed last night my stomach was feeling a bit weird. But we did dtd. I fell asleep and woke up an hour later with vomiting and diarrhea. It was horrible. I was in the bathroom nearly all night. Still very sick today with it but vomiting stopped but getting awful stomach cramps. Of course this would have to happen around ov time! Im guessing being that sick will have prevented conception?


----------



## Disneylovers

VitC can help bring on af sooner... at least it has in the past for me when I was left to finish all of DS's cuties ;)

Ftale yay for high temps! Mine still hasn't spiked for o yet, but woke stupidly early with DS who had a little fever so it's off a bit, have o pains so confident a bit more that it's not another failed ovulation, you can o anywhere from 24 to 48hrs after a positive opk so looking good for that too, ovaries feel so heavy and have some mild back ache... Hopefully that all points to o!


----------



## Lyo28

Typically now I have tons of ewcm. Like more than I have ever seen and Im feeling just about well enough that I could dtd tonight then husband tells me he is feeling sick. Gonna miss out this month.


----------



## flyingduster

My temp crashed to the lowest I've ever (ever!) had and my cup was already half full when I got up. Gotta say I'm so glad I know my cycle well, and I use a cup, so I could have the cup in last night and not worry about it! 

sigh, so on to try for another October baby. Weird to think that exactly six years ago I was in this same position: TTC our first baby, AF hit again, feeling low, but Jan 2011 ended up being my last AF until 5y 9m later, so maybe it's a good luck month! Haha, grasping at straws. 

Sorry not posting much replies to you all, I'll be back in time. Xx


----------



## FTale

JoJazie: Thank you!! Work helped me not look at my chart all day. I'm beyond myself with nervousness. My body makes no sense. It feels like its trying to have two personalities at once bfp/af. :wacko:
Sounds like you are going to have a fun weekend :blush: Put a bullseye on that eggy. :thumbup:

Lyo: OH NO!! I hear of a stomach bug hitting over Christmas that sounds like what you went through but that was in my state. I guess its more wide spread. I don't think being ill will make your O not come unless you are stressing. If anything, you immune system is compromised. But every one is different. At least you got some bd time in anyway. Gosh, this is rotten, hoping you feel better soon. No one else is getting it, right? I heard it is contagious. 

Disney: :happydance: The ovaries are tell a tale! You are sitting on O. I hope you get a temp spike soon here. This is so cool, no month long waiting for O.

Flying: Awww...sorry AF is here :hugs: . You do know your body. Any baby in any month will do in the end, yah know? :hugs: I think you may be on to some thing with it being time for you to get a bfp and be preggy, not seeing AF for a LONG time. :thumbup:
See ya when you feel like posting again. :flower:


I am just waiting on whatever is meant to happen with all the patience of a kid in a candy store. :winkwink:


----------



## Jalanis22

Af arrived today! :yipee: excited to start fresh all over again..waiting at least minimum 2-3 months before ttc to have my body ready again. Whos next on testing??


----------



## Lyo28

Ftale excited to hear your temps today. I so hope they are still high. Thanks hopefully that is the case that O wont be affected. We managed to bd last night although he had slightly upset stomach so I was pleasantly surprised he wanted to. He said he didnt want to miss it in case this is our month. So I think I am in with a good shot &#128522;
anyway I feel better today and my youngest vomited yesterday but no more since. So hopefully thats it for a while for us and sickness.

Flying duster it is great you know your cycle so well. 

Jalanis finally you are getting back to normal now x


----------



## JoJazie

Ftale Ye I have been talking about it excitedly with hubbie but I'm trying to tone that down a notch so that we can just enjoy the weekend and thereafter, considering we usually only do this sort of thing once or twice a month before TTC!

Jalanis, why are you waiting a couple months? Aren't you just on the next cycle now? Sorry, I may have missed a post explaining that ... sorry :)


----------



## FTale

Lyo: :dohh: I had missed the other post about him being sick but saw where you did get some in..whoooo that's a relief. Gives you the hope you need of catching the lil yolkster. :thumbup:

Jalanis: :happydance::happydance::happydance: Bring that junk on!! Heck yeah, that wait is worst that the tww. I am so happy you get a fresh start. :hugs:

JoJazie: Its so hard NOT to talk about it. That is so cute though with you all bursting at the seems internally and he is so unaware of the exent of bding, symptom spotting, and thermometer sucking(temping?) that's going to be going on :haha: Just a few more days, you are checking OPKs right I forget.


Well ladies my temp dropped. Its just back to 97.90 my usual 'hey, you've O'd' temp. From here it does its customary drop to my coverline. I'm going to skip work and cry all day while eating cereal. Then straighten it up and go back to work the rest of the week. Life goes on and this New Year won't seem me down and out about not catching the eggy all the time like last year. Already filling up my calendar with other things to obsess about. :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

Yay jalanis, just think it's one more cycle closer to when you ttc again :hug:

Ftale, you're not out until AF shows!

AFM: temp spiked at 5 something am... when DS woke me up by kicking me in my back, figured temping then would be better than 2 and a bit hours later when half the covers would be off me and I'd be freezing. I was right, DS wrapped himself up and pulled them almost all off me lol and gave me a lower temp (but still a spike vs yesterday's low). It's supposed to rain today and tomorrow so it's going to be fun cooped up when it's colder outside and DH took the bigger stroller with rain cover with him in the car so not going out with the stupid little umbrella stroller (ps ladies who are ttc their first, those cheap umbrella strollers are not kind to taller ladies!!! avoid them haha)


----------



## JoJazie

Aw Ftale, sorry to hear gal. How long have you been TTC? Gosh it really is such an emotional journey isn't it? Cereal sounds good, just add some cashews to that thing, I've read that the properties of cashews help us keep happy and work towards deterring depression. Then you can obsess about other stuff, just don't obsess over babies, parenting, preggo posts on FB, kids, TTC methods ............

You'll be back on track right, where you were, in less than a month ;)


----------



## FTale

https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/th_IMG_20170104_142306955_zpscp6dylgg.jpg

Praying for a miracle. At an Irish Pub with my hubby drowning my sorrows in rich Irish delights.


Disney:Awesome temp spike!! Fx


----------



## Disneylovers

Ftale, 9dpo is still so early! I can't tell if I see something there or not


----------



## Jalanis22

Jojazie, yes you dont know my story lol...i was pregnant on oct and had an early mc and then got pregnant right away without a period and unfortunately miscarried again...so dr told me to wait 3 months for my body to be ready for another pregnancy..hopefully this time my body can be ready.


----------



## FTale

Disney: Its okay, thanks for looking. Its so white its blinding. I only see anything in pics. :shrug: 

Any thing planned new to do they year? Special trips or decorating?


----------



## Whale chick

Hi everyone, I found this post and have been reading through, do you mind if I join? 

I have only been ttc for the past month, and I feel a little stupid saying this but I had no idea there was so much to it! I had my daughter at a pretty young age and well she was a happy accident, now 15 years later I am actively trying and am completely confused! 
I have been trying to backtrack and estimate my O date, and also guessing by my bodies behaviour. I have very irregular periods, with a history of PCOS, so it hasn't been easy, so please excuse my dates. I am either 11dpo or 6...or 0 and all of the weird feelings and symptoms are all in my head. Oh and I have done a bunch of bfn pregnancy tests because I had no idea about anything before I found this site. 

I also just wanted to say that you all seem so genuine and lovely, it has been helpful reading through everyones posts.


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> Disney: Its okay, thanks for looking. Its so white its blinding. I only see anything in pics. :shrug:
> 
> Any thing planned new to do they year? Special trips or decorating?

I'm finally applying for my citizenship, I have till 2021 to do it or renew my resident card... I think after 8 years of being married to a Californian that I might as well say I'm staying LOL

We're planning a trip home to the UK in March so hopefully that doesn't mess with applications, etc! I have a new nephew to meet (the one born back in June) so figured we'd go over before I can't travel, and bite the bullet on flying pregnant fear... if I manage to get pregnant before march that is. 

Af is due the 17th or 18th, lets see if I can hold out till then to test, I do have a shload of HPT's as I just order the combo packs of OPKs. no one can ever say they had TOO many HPT's hahahaha, I have sore bb's and gas like usual after O so not trying to symptom spot much other than noting at least it was a clear O unlike last cycles debacle. Speaking of, do you recon that the wildly positive opk then no temp rise, and then the delayed O would have matured eggs too soon? even the long cycles when I conceived DS only had one clear LH surge so it makes me wonder


----------



## JoJazie

Hi WhaleChick! I agree, these forums are SO helpful! I found it super helpful to learn of all the options that we have if we have trouble conceiving. We r on our first cycle this month. I've been temping. I read Fertility Garden - so helpful. I hate going into things blindly, I need to understand them first, so now I feel I understand my body and it's needs so much better. I know I go overboard with it, other friends of mine hate doing research and prefer to take it as it comes, but then again, that's just my zen :)

I'm xcited to follow you on your journey! Hopefully it won't be long before your Big-ass Fat POSITIVE!


----------



## Lyo28

Welcome whale chick and aldo jojazie don't think I ever actually welcomed you sorry about that! 

Ftale can't see anything on my phone. But at 9dpo that isn't surprising. I'm keeping positive for you that bfp will appear today xx

Disney congrats on applying for citizenship. Very exciting times for you. Hope that you are pregnant for the trip home x regards the 2 surges that is exactly what happened with me month I conceived my dd2. Had one surge then roughly 3 days later another and ovulated secobd time and conceived her. That was using cb digital so no guessing lines def pos opks. 

Flyingduster how us af treating you? Do you think your cycles have shortened since the miscarriage?

Afm I think I ovulated last night..had ov pain on right hand side. I hope I did. Everything points to it and cm is changing back slowly to non fertile. It would have been ideal to get one bd in last night too but tbh it was a miracle we managed ut the night before ad dh wasnt well but he was willing. He was willing last night too if we needed to but I told him I already ovulated as I didnt want him to feel pressure. Worst case scenario is that I ovulated during the night and even then we still bd within 24 hours of ovulation. Thats good enough for me. Hope cm becomes definitely non fertile today. If there is any doubt I wil bd again tonight. I have put on a few pounds over christmas and I also forgot my folic acid about 5 or 6 days over christmas. Not good. This ttc journey is taking its toll. Dh has said that he wouldnt purse fertility testing if it doesnt happen as we already have 3 and he thinks if ots meant to be it will happen. I think after another few months I might get bloods done at least. But part of me believes its simply a waiting game.


----------



## Lyo28

Bummer I still have ewcm today and cervix is high and very open. Think We should have tried last night.


----------



## FTale

Whalechick: :happydance:Welcome:happydance:

Disney: Congratuations!! That is wonderful!! What all do you need to do to get your citizenship? 

Lyo: You know to do :blush: Keep at it until its gone or you have a temp rise. 

Flying: :hugs:


----------



## FTale

https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/Daylight2_zps5szulsaz.jpg


Had to test, feeling so dizzy. I'm 10dpo so figured some thing show. My temp went back up a little this morning. My symptoms are dizzness, nausea and hunger. And the lines are a purplish color irl. I fill so weird saying this but I am preggy. Light lines or not...OMG.


I will test again in the morning. I'm so scared. I've been watching my cheapo opk sticks show color and Finally today one showed good color but not positive of course. I figured that would be a sign AF was going to start but instead I got positives on wondfos and on another cheapy but when it dried it turned bfn...what?? :cry:


----------



## Disneylovers

Lyo, BD all the days! sick or not ;)

Ftale, just a bit of paperwork... proof I haven't left the USA for more than 6 months at a time (longest out of the country was 3 weeks so no issues there). proof hubby and I have a legit marriage, I think DS is enough proof, he's a mini daddy haha. then I have to interview and take the citizenship test during the interview, the amount of questions I get asked depends on the interviewer and my correct or incorrect answers. we figured studying would take my mind off obsessing over ttc... now I have to figure out who our senator, representatives, who does what in the gov, American history etc. Good thing is that they have a cheat sheet of the 100 possible questions and half the answer is the president LOL


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale said:


> https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/clrbaby/Daylight2_zps5szulsaz.jpg
> 
> 
> Had to test, feeling so dizzy. I'm 10dpo so figured some thing show. My temp went back up a little this morning. My symptoms are dizzness, nausea and hunger. And the lines are a purplish color irl. I fill so weird saying this but I am preggy. Light lines or not...OMG.
> 
> 
> I will test again in the morning. I'm so scared. I've been watching my cheapo opk sticks show color and Finally today one showed good color but not positive of course. I figured that would be a sign AF was going to start but instead I got positives on wondfos and on another cheapy but when it dried it turned bfn...what?? :cry:

Woohoo! I see something, see I thought yesterdays had some sort of line :happydance:


----------



## FTale

Disney: I was hoping marriage was all you needed. But you can do it!! Thank you for viewing my tests. 

I appreciate it.:hugs: After seeing lines, I realize I've been looking in the wrong place. Still in disbelief because I thought I was out. I've been praying for a miracle. Trying not to sound all cocky because I know these things can give awful evaps. 

I have not told my husband yet. He won't believe it unless they are dark lines. 

OK gonna try and relax a bit.


----------



## JoJazie

How exciting Ftale!! Looking forward to see it progress!!


----------



## JoJazie

Jalanis sorry babe I hadn't realised. Having a break away for a while may help set you back on track mentally too - more positive vibes, more chance!! Looking forward to seeing you going strong in a couple months :)


----------



## FTale

Thanks JoJazie :)

But I woke up this morning with my mouth open and my temp smack down to coverline. I feel absolutely fine. Not even hot. It must be the progesterone suppositories making me feel off in the evenings.

Either way I'll test again to see what it says. I am so glad I didn't say anything to my husband...Lol. He kept asking how I felt yesterday too.:dohh:

I've accepted it is not it going to be my month but after staring sis HARD at those tests yesterday, I need a lil break anyway.


How are you feeling?


----------



## Lyo28

Oooh Ftale I see something on both and thats on my phone. My cheapies had an almost not there lime last month when frer had obvious line. Can you get an frer?? So excited for you!!!


----------



## Lyo28

Just saw your last update. With your mouth open if you dont normally sleep with mouth open that can have an affect on the temp I would have thought?


----------



## Lyo28

Disney I really wish I had bd all the days. Dh was just too sick last night. But I am annoyed I didnt take him up on offer night before as that was most likely night before I ovulated. Cm was totaly infertile last night going to bed which means it is prob 40 to 48 hours from last bd to ovulation. Not ideal could have been much better timing AND we are trying for a boy so again not ideal but look I guess there is still a chance althiugh somewhat reduced. 

This really is an utterly crap week. Bug is hanging around. Kids still have diarrhea.uurggh I want to feel normal again.


----------



## Tess08

Hi ladies,

Can I squeeze in on the conversation? Don't have time to read all the comments unfortunately but could be doing with some TTC buddies! 

So where is everyone on their cycle? I'm 5DPO today and waiting to test at 9DPO. That's when I got BFP with DD x


----------



## JoJazie

Ftale, why is you DH asking how you feel? Does he realise something is off or is he eager for aBFP and asking anyway? I'm looking forward to seeing how you go the next day. I'm waiting to O. I thought my fertile period would start this weekend but I'm not getting the signs. So we BD last night out of pure love (corny I know), no chance of catching any engines yet. I usually O about a week after FF thinks I might, so I may be waiting another week. 

Tess - only 4 more days! I bet you're getting excited ... And of course you can join - welcome!


----------



## Tess08

JoJazie said:


> Ftale, why is you DH asking how you feel? Does he realise something is off or is he eager for aBFP and asking anyway? I'm looking forward to seeing how you go the next day. I'm waiting to O. I thought my fertile period would start this weekend but I'm not getting the signs. So we BD last night out of pure love (corny I know), no chance of catching any engines yet. I usually O about a week after FF thinks I might, so I may be waiting another week.
> 
> Tess - only 4 more days! I bet you're getting excited ... And of course you can join - welcome!

Thanks Jo! I'm not really excited tbh. Just nervous!! The longer the TTC goes on and I'm still not pregnant I just start to dread the waiting period. I pretty much just assume I'm out every month because I'm so used to seeing BFNs then getting AF. I'll see how it goes though. 

Fingers crossed u O soon! I have irregular long'ish cycles so waiting to O is always so frustrating x


----------



## FTale

Jojazie: Normally I'm shoving tests in his face or some where in the corner sucking my thumb and rocking. :haha: He even joked at me saying' So, what did you do all day? Eat ice cream, cry and punch yourself in the ovaries?' Now, that may sound mean but that was actually me the other day (minus the ice cream) at 8dpo when I for SOME reason thought I should get a positive :dohh: I love him. He is so confident that when I look the other way and stop obsessing that it will happen. How the hell do you look the other way and not at a peestick? God give me strength just to not check my hoohaa for cm twenty times a day.

I need some hard cider but its too early. 

I'm sorry the fertile period hasn't started but lovemaking sounds good to me :blush: Hey, its for the good of the team!! Gotta keep things interesting outside of making the bean.


Lyo: The ******* test did give me positives but the old style FRER I used this morning said "Nope." And my temperature matches the negativeness of it. I did another wondfo but it isn't as obvious as the others. I'll do another in the pm just for kicks. I'm out. 

Really? I'm so sorry poo on all the sickness in your home. I pray it gets better. Sounds like you all need some antioxidants in your bodies. Help fight the seasons's germies flowing around. Keep at it with bd whenever he can muster some thing. Hey, even if he is willing to 'donate', its just as good a bd getting the guys where they need to go. :hugs:

Tess: :happydance:Welcome:happydance: Just have a look at the first page and you can see where everyone is in there cycles. You've been added as well. I'm with you on getting use to seeing bfns. I don't even know how to react to a true positive anymore. I had some convincing evaps (what I'm calling them) yesterday and teared up with joy and my eyes burned from crying. I couldn't even cry with joy because I've wasted all my tears on being burned with bfns. So today I'm numb and cooking up a storm in my house (what I do when feeling happy or sad).

You are still mighty early and no doubt starting to symptom check as tomorrow is the first day of possible implantation. Did you guys do anything special this cycle? How long have you been ttc?

Disneylovers: How are you doing over there? Are you all getting a cold front with snow too? We are in Georgia though I hope it comes with no ice. I live on a hill and we will be stuck up here for the whole weekend...:growlmad: Any symptoms to obsess about? hehehe...I never quit do I? 

Flyingduster: :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale I hate some of the cheapies, wondfos gave me evaps and indents that so looked like positives, I won't touch wondfos again! 
We're getting rain and that's it


----------



## Tess08

FTale said:


> Jojazie: Normally I'm shoving tests in his face or some where in the corner sucking my thumb and rocking. :haha: He even joked at me saying' So, what did you do all day? Eat ice cream, cry and punch yourself in the ovaries?' Now, that may sound mean but that was actually me the other day (minus the ice cream) at 8dpo when I for SOME reason thought I should get a positive :dohh: I love him. He is so confident that when I look the other way and stop obsessing that it will happen. How the hell do you look the other way and not at a peestick? God give me strength just to not check my hoohaa for cm twenty times a day.
> 
> I need some hard cider but its too early.
> 
> I'm sorry the fertile period hasn't started but lovemaking sounds good to me :blush: Hey, its for the good of the team!! Gotta keep things interesting outside of making the bean.
> 
> 
> Lyo: The ******* test did give me positives but the old style FRER I used this morning said "Nope." And my temperature matches the negativeness of it. I did another wondfo but it isn't as obvious as the others. I'll do another in the pm just for kicks. I'm out.
> 
> Really? I'm so sorry poo on all the sickness in your home. I pray it gets better. Sounds like you all need some antioxidants in your bodies. Help fight the seasons's germies flowing around. Keep at it with bd whenever he can muster some thing. Hey, even if he is willing to 'donate', its just as good a bd getting the guys where they need to go. :hugs:
> 
> Tess: :happydance:Welcome:happydance: Just have a look at the first page and you can see where everyone is in there cycles. You've been added as well. I'm with you on getting use to seeing bfns. I don't even know how to react to a true positive anymore. I had some convincing evaps (what I'm calling them) yesterday and teared up with joy and my eyes burned from crying. I couldn't even cry with joy because I've wasted all my tears on being burned with bfns. So today I'm numb and cooking up a storm in my house (what I do when feeling happy or sad).
> 
> You are still mighty early and no doubt starting to symptom check as tomorrow is the first day of possible implantation. Did you guys do anything special this cycle? How long have you been ttc?
> 
> Disneylovers: How are you doing over there? Are you all getting a cold front with snow too? We are in Georgia though I hope it comes with no ice. I live on a hill and we will be stuck up here for the whole weekend...:growlmad: Any symptoms to obsess about? hehehe...I never quit do I?
> 
> Flyingduster: :hugs:

Oh yes I've just noticed that! That's a great way to keep track of where everyone is :) I see there have been a lot of BFPs on this thread eeekkk!! How exciting. Congrats to everyone :D 

I also see there are a few on you in the TWW with me! Fingers crossed for everyone. Are you at the testing stage of early on in TWW? I'm going to hold off testing till Tuesday. DH and I only managed to BD once this cycle due to him working LOADS leading up to Christmas but the 1 time we did was 1 day before O so I suppose there's still a chance :) 

Disneylovers I have never used those brands but thanks for the heads up, I won't now! I forget where on the test to even look for the second line lol. I've seen that many BFNs that's I never expect them to be positive when I do them x


----------



## JoJazie

*Tess -* maybe you need to get some time away from the boards so that you don't keep focusing on it? Would that help? You can always just give yourself a time limit on the boards and an activity afterwards so that you can pull away from the thinking so you can get a good break when you're away? Will you go to the doc to see if there's something you can do?

*Ftale -* your DH sounds so funny and lovely! :wedding: And you know he's probably right you know? You'll glimpse at a peestick, get distracted, realise you've dropped the ball and hey presto -

:dust:

You'll start getting those hints at the back of your mind ... :test:, 
get a :bfp: run and tell DH :mail:, find out its :oneofeach: and before you know it, 

you'll be :crib::iron::shower::hangwashing::laundry::dishes: 

and LoViNg it :dance:

Or possibly just :wine:


----------



## Disneylovers

Lyo, I had only one not have a line of some sort, they dried with indents or it would fade, it was a pretty deceptive line, used to trust wondfos religiously but their opks were too sensitive too, I won't buy them again either. The ACCUmed had a few indents in the first set they sent but the replacements have all been better


----------



## Tess08

JoJazie said:


> *Tess -* maybe you need to get some time away from the boards so that you don't keep focusing on it? Would that help? You can always just give yourself a time limit on the boards and an activity afterwards so that you can pull away from the thinking so you can get a good break when you're away? Will you go to the doc to see if there's something you can do?
> 
> *Ftale -* your DH sounds so funny and lovely! :wedding: And you know he's probably right you know? You'll glimpse at a peestick, get distracted, realise you've dropped the ball and hey presto -
> 
> :dust:
> 
> You'll start getting those hints at the back of your mind ... :test:,
> get a :bfp: run and tell DH :mail:, find out its :oneofeach: and before you know it,
> 
> you'll be :crib::iron::shower::hangwashing::laundry::dishes:
> 
> and LoViNg it :dance:
> 
> Or possibly just :wine:

I actually only just joined the boards about a week ago to give me some people to talk to who were going through the same thing as me so I don't think I need time away already lol. I've been to doc about my irregular cycles but they have done tests and said everything looks normal and think the irregularities could be down to stress etc because i recently got married then had a very sudden/shocking death in the family. I'm not worried that it won't happen because it took us 6 month to get pregnant with DD. Our problem is that we don't DTD enough and I've told DH this but he is really laid back and just says 'it'll happen when it happens' which is really no comfort to me what so ever x


----------



## JoJazie

Oh *tess * I'm so sorry to hear about the death in your family, I'm sure you are still grieving :( You sound ready for the pregnancy but I'm sure your body knows you best and will pick the healthiest time for you to get pregnant. As for your DH, I've seen people talking about insemination so that he doesn't have to be so involved, is that something you could look into? Big hugs gal


----------



## FTale

JoJazie: HAHAHAHAH....Hilarious!! You are right though. It's how everything else seems to happen...When it's time and least expected.

Any signs of O coming?

I'm just waiting on AF with a positive opk so it might happen on Sunday evening.

Tess: :hugs: I'm sorry. I hope having others to talk with helps relieve some of the stress you are going through. My dh isn't big on doing the deed either but will do so if I am persistent and he isn't too busy with work. But he does want a baby ironically...Lol. I'm sure yours does too.:hugs:


Well we are warming up after playing in our ice snow. Going make something warm to eat then watch. TV...Lol. HUGS EOE!!


----------



## Tess08

Thanks ladies. It was pretty awful. Ur we're starting to move on now. It's not as bad as needing to inseminate. He's happy to DTD at the weekends but anything during the week is pretty much off the cards because he works really long hours Monday to Friday. I mean he will if I nag him but I would rather not nag him lol. He really wants a baby too but he's just so laid back n thinks it'll happen at the right time. 

How r u all feeling? X


----------



## Disneylovers

FTale, opks can go positive when you're pregnant too! How's your temp today?


----------



## Tess08

Disneylovers said:


> FTale, opks can go positive when you're pregnant too! How's your temp today?

Yes they defo can ftale! I done an OPK 2 days before AF was due when I fell pregnant with my daughter and it was the most positive OPK I have ever seen! It was way more pos than my preg tests. Good luck :D x


----------



## FTale

Tess: I'm in pain due to my right ovary aching and silly IBS. 

Yes, the weekdays are iffy. I usually cringe if it lands on a Monday or Wednesday which it does too often. Any thing different for you right now? When will you test?

Disney: I wish! But my temp is not much higher. And hpt is negative. So opk turning positive makes since for AF moving in. How are you feeling?


----------



## flyingduster

Oh, new faces, hiiiii guys! I've skimmed the last few pages just to make sure nothing huge was missed, but haven't read properly. So I can't really reply to everyone personally, but I'll start coming back more again, I just needed a wee break for the past few days. :)

AF now is on its final legs, my temps are really low so far too, which is nice. Not so up and down!! 

Yes, Lyo, my cycle has been shorter the last two since the mc. Previously I Od on cd 18-19, but the last two cycles it's been cd 15-16, so it'll be interesting to see what happens this month.


----------



## Tess08

FTale said:


> Tess: I'm in pain due to my right ovary aching and silly IBS.
> 
> Yes, the weekdays are iffy. I usually cringe if it lands on a Monday or Wednesday which it does too often. Any thing different for you right now? When will you test?
> 
> Disney: I wish! But my temp is not much higher. And hpt is negative. So opk turning positive makes since for AF moving in. How are you feeling?

Nope nothing different for me. My boobs got sore this morning which usually happens at 6DPO so I'm thinking AF will prob show up as I don't feel any different to any other cycle. I'm going to test on Tuesday.

Well the positive OPK still sounds good to me! When is ur AF due? X


----------



## FTale

Tess08 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Tess: I'm in pain due to my right ovary aching and silly IBS.
> 
> Yes, the weekdays are iffy. I usually cringe if it lands on a Monday or Wednesday which it does too often. Any thing different for you right now? When will you test?
> 
> Disney: I wish! But my temp is not much higher. And hpt is negative. So opk turning positive makes since for AF moving in. How are you feeling?
> 
> Nope nothing different for me. My boobs got sore this morning which usually happens at 6DPO so I'm thinking AF will prob show up as I don't feel any different to any other cycle. I'm going to test on Tuesday.
> 
> Well the positive OPK still sounds good to me! When is ur AF due? XClick to expand...


I will start on Tuesday. I will Always use opk to monitor lh peaking and get excited if it gets darker/positive before 12 dpo. &#128512;

Well I heard if your BBS stay tender through a missed af you could be preggy. Heck some ppl get preggy with no symptoms till 6weeks.


----------



## FTale

Flying duster: Welcome back. Glad Af is almost gone. Hope O doesn't sneak up on ya this cycle. Fx!!


----------



## JoJazie

Oooooh *Ftale* it's nearly Sunday evening! Anything yet?? I'm sure Dh gets into it too when it's in the final quarter, the crunch time, right before the whistle blows.... So did u test? Did u test?? :test:

Not really any signs of O for me yet. Mild signs are peeking over the horizon though so I'm watching and waiting over the next few days. I'm not even sure if I'm in my fertile window yet! Sux coz we both really want to DTD but we don't usually have a high sex drive so I want to make it count! Never thought I'd be so keen on a mans :spermy:

Well *tess* it seems you have your mans best interests at heart. And you know, it may well happen with Bd on weekends. We only need one spermy! 

*Ftale* hi ho the :witch: is gone, which old :witch:? The wicked :witch: yay! Back in play hey? Good to c u :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

Hugs FTale, your temp snuck back up a tad that's good isn't it? My temp dips close to coverline before af hits but hovers above the coverline until cd3 it seems... But never rises like yours has, fx for late implantation! 

Afm I'm tired as usual a few days after O, DH sorted DS's breakfast and left me to sleep in till 10am, by 4pm I was wiped out, late lunch didn't help energy levels but I made the best roast potatoes instead of taking a nap, omgosh the best tasting (bag of small waxy potatoes, halved then tossed in sunflower oil, rosemary, thyme, grated fresh garlic, s&p to taste. Roasted for 25 mins, flip them then 20 mins more... so delicious!) We made mini steaks and veggies to go with but I could have just loaded up on those yummy carbs lol. 

Oh ok, back to ttc talk ;) cm went back to non fertile on Wednesday night/ Thursday morning so I'm feeling better about our timing this cycle. No stupidly long stint of ridiculously fertile cm like last cycle either. I still think the 10 days between the mini LH surge abs my actual surge last month matured and fried my eggs by the time I actually ovulated, just glad it seems to be a one off


----------



## Tess08

Hey flying duster! Glad to hear AF is on its way out. New cycle, new chance :) good luck to u! 

Thanks Jo. Yeh I know it only takes 1 so you never know! And this month our weekend BD was 1 day before O so could get lucky. I'm just worried bout the quality of DH's sperm as he isn't regularly renewing them if you know what I mean lol. I would never say that to him though I think he would freak haha.

Ftale your chart is looking good to me. Will u be testing today? Best of luck to you :) 

Disney your potatoes sound yummy haha! You've made me hungry for dinner now n it's only 9am here. Sounds like you timed BD great this month. I hate it when I get fertile signs for ages and just keep waiting to O. So frustrating. 

I have a charting question for u all! I'm 7DPO today. I'm not working today so I wasn't up at my usual 6.30am. I went to bed last night at 10.30 and then got up at 5 for the loo. I took my temp while I was up n it was 97.58 (down to my coverline). I went back to bed and then got up again at 7.30 and took my temp again which this time was 97.9. Which temp do you think I should use for my chart today? Thanks :) x


----------



## Tess08

P.s I would show my chart in my signature like you ladies have but I don't know how to haha!! X


----------



## Lyo28

Disney thats great timing. We are about the sane although I think I might be 3dpo and not 4 but thats purely going on cm as it was bavk to non fertile thursday night. My timing wasnt as good though as we didnt get the day before ovulation so Im just not feeling hopeful. 

Ftale A temp rise today must be a good sign right? Are you testing today?

Flying duster good luck on this new cycle. 

Tess I personally would go with second temp as if you took the first one while up it wouldnt be accurate.


----------



## Tess08

Lyo28 said:


> Disney thats great timing. We are about the sane although I think I might be 3dpo and not 4 but thats purely going on cm as it was bavk to non fertile thursday night. My timing wasnt as good though as we didnt get the day before ovulation so Im just not feeling hopeful.
> 
> Ftale A temp rise today must be a good sign right? Are you testing today?
> 
> Flying duster good luck on this new cycle.
> 
> Tess I personally would go with second temp as if you took the first one while up it wouldnt be accurate.

Ok cool I'll go with second temp. I was gonna go with the first one coz I thought getting up initially for the toilet might have caused the temp a couple of hours later to be higher but I'm not an expert at temping so I'm glad I asked. Thanks! 

I got preg first time BDing 2 days before O so fingers crossed you are still in with a chance this cycle. 

I caved this morning and took a test. Don't know why coz I'm only 7DPO so I knew it would be neg! I took an OPK too which was almost pos though. Defo gonna hold off now till Tues to test again x


----------



## Disneylovers

Tess08 said:


> P.s I would show my chart in my signature like you ladies have but I don't know how to haha!! X

Go to your chart, find the "share" button underneath it and copy and paste the BB code for chart thumbnail ;)

AFM, DS slept like a newborn last night, was in his room every 30-45 mins so brought him in with me at 4am, he's all out of sorts and I only just fot 3hrs of solid sleep before temping. so exhausted!!


----------



## flyingduster

Slowly catchingu a it, its looking good for you all!! Fx for a wave of BFPs soon!!!

AF has left now, temp was beautifully low, I'm feeling ok. I can't help it though, I've felt really positive leading up to O the past few months, only to then have my hopes dashed by unexpected O, no bd, or ineffective looking temps after O. So while I sorta feel hopeful for this cycle, I'm also bracing myself for something new to go wrong. Sigh.


----------



## Disneylovers

Flyingduster, that's been our issues too! Not enough quality/effective bd or not timed well because ovulation was all over the place. DH is wondering if he's got sperm issues if nothing happens soon, of course our insurance doesn't cover testing for him :( not sure what we'd do once we roll around to the year mark of ttc if nothing happens. I hope it doesn't come to that for any of us though! 

My temps are whacky, the past few cycles have had a nice steady rise after O, a slight dip followed by a mirror image rise before af dip, none of that this cycle, hoping that room temps has something to do with it and having been sick for so long with that bug!


----------



## Tess08

Disneylovers oh no sounds like you've had a rough night! Is your DS coming down with something? Fingers crossed your temps calm down a bit too and stop being so confusing.

Flyingduster I can completely relate to that too. Not enough BDing for us but we're just gonna need to pick it up a notch! I also feel really positive up until O and even if we do time BD well I still immediately start to think of reasons why we haven't caught the egg. I think I do it so that if my AF comes I can convince myself there's a valid reason why other than that we were just unlucky yet again. Best of luck to u this cycle :D

Do any of you check cervical position? I used to when trying for DD but haven't done it this time n I've totally forgot what I should be looking for lol. I checked this morning (8DPO) and it is high/soft. any ideas what I should be hoping for? I could google it but I trust you ladies more than google to give me a proper answer haha x


----------



## Lyo28

Ooh Disney I'm with you. My 2 yr old fell asleep at 5pm yesterday evening. She woke at 2 in morning full of beans until 5! Urrgghhh. Then other 2 back to preschool today so all hectic this morning. Hope your ds settles down tonight and you can catch up on sleep. 

Flying duster you don't use opks do you. Would you think they might help to know ov is happening so you don't get caught out again?

Tess I check mine around ovulation time and it is very obvious when its high soft and open. As for what to look for as a positive sign in 2ww I think it is for it to be high and closed. But honestly Im not entirely sure.I think cervical position is a difficult one to check as mine changes at differeng points throughout the day. I only find it useful when I am ovulating. 

So I either 4 or 5 dpo and as usual not a sign of anything. Not testing early as dont want to go through what happened last month with the chemical ever again so I will be waiting as hard as that will be!

Ftale how are you doing?


----------



## Tess08

Lyo28 said:


> Ooh Disney I'm with you. My 2 yr old fell asleep at 5pm yesterday evening. She woke at 2 in morning full of beans until 5! Urrgghhh. Then other 2 back to preschool today so all hectic this morning. Hope your ds settles down tonight and you can catch up on sleep.
> 
> Flying duster you don't use opks do you. Would you think they might help to know ov is happening so you don't get caught out again?
> 
> Tess I check mine around ovulation time and it is very obvious when its high soft and open. As for what to look for as a positive sign in 2ww I think it is for it to be high and closed. But honestly Im not entirely sure.I think cervical position is a difficult one to check as mine changes at differeng points throughout the day. I only find it useful when I am ovulating.
> 
> So I either 4 or 5 dpo and as usual not a sign of anything. Not testing early as dont want to go through what happened last month with the chemical ever again so I will be waiting as hard as that will be!
> 
> Ftale how are you doing?

Oh well thanks anyway! I'll just wait and see. I'm going to test tomorrow morning with FMU. I'll be DPO but my LP is only 11 days so it's 2 days before AF. Not feeling hopeful though as I'm getting all the usual signs that AF is on its way eg. Sore boobs, little twinges in stomach etc. When I was preg with DD I felt absolutely nothing strangely! That's why I thought I was preg coz I didn't feel like AF was coming. So feeling nothing might not be such a bad thing :) x


----------



## Disneylovers

I have no idea what is up with DS, he sleeps for an hour then has a nightmare, cries on the hour every hour after that until you bring him in with us. I'm beyond exhausted! 

As for cp, mine goes high for o, drops to medium after O, must drop to low right as af hits because I've checked it in the morning of af day (af shows up in the afternoon almost always) and it's been medium up until af shows


----------



## Tess08

Thanks ladies! I caved and done a test today. It was a VERY faint BFP! Wasn't sure so I done another and it was even fainter but I could see something there again. I'm only 8DPO so I know it's really early! What are the chances of getting 2 evap lines in 1 day?! X


----------



## FTale

Disney: Sorry Aiden isn't sleeping well. Has he cut all of his teeth? I know my daughter is cutting in her eye teeth and I didn't realize why shy was having headaches and waking up constantly. Poor guy. Hope he starts sleeping better soon. 
How are you doing? Your temps look really stable. They get pretty high after O, good sign of decent progesterone. FX!!!

Tess: Everyone is different, one lady I met always got positives at 8dpo which isn't the norm but was her normal lol. FX it gets darker. 


How is everyone else doing? We are waiting for the black ice to melt so school will open again. I got to get back to work so taking her to private daycare. Roads are clear enough outside of my town but inside is treacherous for some areas.


----------



## Disneylovers

He got his 2nd molars just before he turned 2 so no teeth due to erupt for a while. No he's got an upset tummy, I was going back and forth between hubby's desk and mine, just put our birth certificates in my desk when DS came over crying. I picked him up and he said his mouth hurt, let out a huge guttural burp and projectile vomited everywhere :o so now he's on clear fluids only (he's had really wet poopy diapers but not quite diarrhea for a few days too), my guess is a tummy bug. DH had been feeling nauseous too, fever and chills for him. Pray I don't get it! Can't be sick all month! I feel a bit queasy but that's from the smell of thrown up goldfish crackers... why did they have to be extra cheddar flavor? 

At least I'm too tired to think of testing crazily early! 
How are you feeling Ftale? Tell your temps to spike back up, I wont accept anything less :hugs:


----------



## Tess08

Well they must have been false positives because my test this morning with FMU didn't have anything at all on it. I also feel quite crampy today which usually only happens when AF is coming so I'm thinking she's gonna show her ugly face a couple of days early just to really rub it in! I did however get a temp spike this morning of more than 0.5 higher than it normally is :S it's all very confusing and I'm really quite upset after thinking I got 2 BFPs yesterday :( x


----------



## Aphy

:hugs: Tess...I'm still holding thumbs for you that your next tests in a few days has another line on them

Disney, I hope everyone starts feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Lyo28

Tess hope that when you test again you get a bfp. Even if your lines yesterday were evaps its still early enough that you would get a bfp in a day or two. Fingers crossed. 

Disney your poor ds. Nothing worse than them being sick. There really isnt. Hope its a quick bug that disapears asap. Maybe that explains his waking though. Would have been brewing in him. 

Ftale that ice sounds bad. We had a relatively mild winter .. well still cold but compared to normal but there has been a turn last few days it has gotten cold. Meant to be snow this week. 

So I know I will sound crazy but at 5/6 dpo I know im out. I just know and uts because of my fitbit. My rhr begore ov is always about 69 to 73 and after ov its 78 to 80. Its been like that every month. This momth its just staying at pre ov level so im totally convinced that Progesterone is low due to weak ovulation or something. See I sound crazy dont I! But I really am not expecting anything other than af next week.


----------



## JoJazie

Tess someone on another page said the way she knew they were preggers was because they didn't get any of their usual symptoms. I don't want to keep your hopes up, but you never know? Fx! Oooh and even bigger fx for the pos test!!!

Ftale, I got another pos Opk this evening, we bd this morning and yesterday morning, so we will c about bd tomorrow but I should be covered.

Aw Disney, hope you don't get sick too! Poor Bub. 

Lyo you seem to know your body well a fit bit is a cheaper alternative to the multiple tests! Great spotting! I know they are pricey themselves but this is like a free bonus!


----------



## FTale

Disney: I'm at work trying not to barf now. Oh gosh the smell alone. My heart goes out to both of you. :hugs: I hope no one else gets the tummy bug.
Stay strong with no testing! I was peeing on stuff when and forgetting which stick was which... lol FX

Tess: Don't let the bfn psych you out. Your egg can implant at anytime with 9dpo being most common (just read that). We are holding on to hope with you. :hugs:

Aphy: How are ya doing? :)

Lyo: bleh. I refuse to accept it. I'm praying for a surprise BFP woman. Your body might be extra relaxed now but it can churn up the heat pretty quick for a bean. I know mine shocked me with a temp spike. It dropped but having a long LP is so cool to me. It even drags on for two days after I stop progesterone. 
FX for you!!

JoJazzie: woohoo!! So is this it?? Are you in tww?? I have to go back and look. I'm on cell at work.. lol Either way I'd say you got some good bd timing in. .Hehehe
Such a relief to do too. I usually get all stressed until I know I has passed and I bd anywhere near it hahaha

EOE HUGS

As for me, I'm on cd1 and hoping it's fuller and longer. Was stupid short last cycle. Not sure I had much of a lining. And guess what???? My husband had a dream we have a little boy that looks just like him!!! Yup! Said he saw himself sitting next to him in a dream as if he was looking at himself and our lil one through my eyes. It warmed my heart so much. I had a dream too before hand about taking care of some ones else's baby and I was worried it would be too much for us. Like maybe I wanted baby more than he did or we could even afford. Well his dream answered my worries lol He is calmly waiting on us to get pregnant and I'm all like :wohoo:


----------



## Tess08

Thanks everyone! Hope you are well. I started spotting today (2 days early) so all hope for me is gone this cycle :( 

Lylo you never know! Lots of things can throw us off n turn out not to be what they seem. 

Ftale I have everything crossed for u. No doubt I will be on CD1 tomorrow when full flow starts so we will be cycle buddies! I hope you cycle is longer. That's so sweet your husband dreamt that. I hope it's a sign of things to come! X


----------



## Disneylovers

Ftale I'm sorry af got you, your lp was nice and long though, remember when it was shorter? That's good for when an eggy decides to hang on in there! The poas addict in me used a few opks at 4dpo just to make sure my lh went back down unlike last cycle, I think it's the most negative opk that I've seen for me (still had a pink 2nd line but it was so faint) it made me so hapy lol. Last cycle really messed with me feeling confident over everything ttc wise

And yeah I'm hiding over here washing my hands like I don't know what, tummy bugs are awful so I'm hoping DS is better soon, I don't want it! I feel queasy but at least I can't use that as symptom spotting cause it could be this bug going around. DS gives some slobbery kisses to daddy... daddy caught it (he is still in bed, called out from work). DS seems to have less of a temp today and is tolerating clear fluids and jello. One of his Christmas gifts from my brother and his family arrived at the door when DS and I came back in from doing the laundry... more paw patrol cars so he's happy even if he doesn't feel 100%


----------



## FTale

Disney: :) Paw Patrol, that will put a smile on his face for sure. Good!!! I hear ya on the lighter opk sticks. Lets hope they don't pick up color till after your bfp hehehehe


----------



## Disneylovers

He seems all better, DH spent most of the day in bed. I feel nauseous but no fever so think I'm safe for now. He spent the evening skyping our friends in Indiana and he was full of beans, some what of a better night last night so I'm hopeful this is done with him


----------



## FTale

Hey all. Not sure what to think. My right ovary is paining me again. I'm barely on CD 1 and it's starting it's pre O throbbing. My opk is dark but not positive dark. I didn't test til cd4 last cycle because the pain was big time in my BBS then ovaries so I tested and ended up Oing no cd9. 

Is it possible I might have a cyst? It hurts. My cycle is not really much either. : ( I may have to sit this cycle out. I think I'm going to O way to soon for a mature egg. 

Any advice?


----------



## Disneylovers

Not sure ftale, I had a big ish cyst from the corpus lutem when I conceived DS. I never had any pain with it but could have been the cause of bleeding I had at 6 weeks pg. Didn't you say before you had fibroids? Could that cause the pain you have? 

My opks have looked almost positive on cd1 before af hits, not sure if it's just blood tainting the test though. A dr would know more on that


----------



## FTale

Disney: I didn't have any blood in my urine (tampon) and very light flow too. Its my ovary for sure. I remember my old ob seeing it on my scan in September. The tech called it a functional cyst I think and then I had another cyst on my left ovary that looked like I'd be ovulating from. I don't ever feel the fibroids thankfully. But they probably are a hindrance to blood flood to my uterus for implantation. I will wait to see what happens in the next few days then call in to get an appt. So expensive to see my Ob. Ugh.


----------



## JoJazie

FTale said:


> JoJazzie: woohoo!! So is this it?? Are you in tww?? I have to go back and look. I'm on cell at work.. lol Either way I'd say you got some good bd timing in. .Hehehe
> Such a relief to do too. I usually get all stressed until I know I has passed and I bd anywhere near it hahaha
> 
> EOE HUGS
> 
> As for me, I'm on cd1 and hoping it's fuller and longer. Was stupid short last cycle. Not sure I had much of a lining. And guess what???? My husband had a dream we have a little boy that looks just like him!!! Yup! Said he saw himself sitting next to him in a dream as if he was looking at himself and our lil one through my eyes. It warmed my heart so much. I had a dream too before hand about taking care of some ones else's baby and I was worried it would be too much for us. Like maybe I wanted baby more than he did or we could even afford. Well his dream answered my worries lol He is calmly waiting on us to get pregnant and I'm all like :wohoo:


I don't know if I'm in TWW or not? I think I O'ed today sometime between 11am and 6pm. But I'm not sure my Opk was super strong last night and this morning, and then at half strength this evening at 6. So I don't know if I just O and my body is still removing the LH, or if I am yet to O.

But in case the egg was on its exciting little trip in its 12 hr life span.... we bd. just in case :haha: 



I hope these dreams are a sign of what's to come! I.e a baby! (Not the hard to cope part). I've heard some ppl have these dreams when they are preggers. Not substantiated, but this IS a new cycle for you ... you never know!


----------



## FTale

JoJazzie: Temp spike looks like O to me. FX!! :)





I'm at work and I feel like crap. I'm hands down for sure I am on TTC BREAK my lovely TTC buddies.(easy since my DH has no libido) I'll be here every day for y'all but my body is screaming unhealthy need break. So hitting the fitness trail and hormonally balanced food regiment and see what happens. It is going to hurt not being able to try with y'all but my body and bean will thank me when I finally conceive. Plus my daughter needs to get working out too. She has a hormonal imbalance that is making her retain water and her muscles are so weak. I've told her it's called Getting Energy not exercise..Lol Some brat at school called my baby fat and other names. I'd like to kick his tail. Because she since I've started giving her more fruits she asks me every day 'Am I skinny now?'...I have since told her not to ask just wait and you will feel stronger! Poor bubba. OK, ladies, catch y'all later Hugs!


----------



## Disneylovers

Oh gosh ftale kids are awfully mean, I hope your daughter takes no notice of them and their words. I hope all little break gives you some stress relief, I know there's a baby bean waiting out there for you!


----------



## JoJazie

Aw Ftale your poor girl. I'd want to kick his tail too! there will always be mean people, and they don't have the brain to think of other ways to express themselves. She needs to remember all of her real qualities - clever, friendly and wonderful. Hope she feels better soon.

Hoping your break gives you exactly what you need for a sticky bean soon after you are back in the game :)


----------



## FTale

Disney/JoJazie:

Thank you both. Im hoping her spirits left more as we get more active. She still loves to run around and play. My lazy butt needs to participate now LOL.

As for my break, I told my hubby how I feel and he is going to let me have my break. :thumbup:. He said 'like I've been telling you when you stop trying it'll happen'. I don't know how not to try LOL. But when I'm healthier I hope it happens without me needing assistance. I'm on day 2 of a very light period. It's almost gone and my BBS are starting to ache. Seriously? It will be interesting to see how my body reacts with no sperm, soy, or suppositories in it. 

How are you ladies doing? It seems like your tww is flying by. I saw ur dip Disney. Did you get any chills?


How is everyone else doing? Tess? Flyingduster? Our preggy buddies?


----------



## Disneylovers

It's a normal hormone dip for mearound 8-9 dpo, sometimes it's a little dip, sometimes it's a big dip. It's been colder here with the rain so not surprised that my temp hasn't gotten up to its peak of 98.4/5 my resting heart rate drops down at this point too. Glad I've come to know my "norms" or I'd freak out ;) it should pick back up for at least the next 4 days and dip again if af is on its way by sunday/Monday. 

I hope that you don't need too long of a break, we're in this long term together!


----------



## FTale

Disney: Ah, I see, now. I hope it rises high and stays that way...Lol Would be so awesome for you to catch eggy. 

I will be on break for a bit. I need to get my eating under control with exercise routinely or I don't think my body is going to cooperate. 

What day is a good test day for you?


Lyo: Hey, how are you doing? Hugs Everyone feeling any better? 


I'm headed to bed here soon but having trouble turning off Shaun the
sheep... lol


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all just dropping in to say hi. Sorry I've been Mia with the holidays it got really crazy over here. The pregnancy is going great now that I'm in the 2nd trimester. I'm feeling like somersault type feelings down there a lot lately. I checked babies heartbeat yesterday it was 146. I know it's good but worries me a first since I never had one with such a low heartbeat. The girls were in the 160s and 170s always. So io January 25th just 14 days away I will find out the sex of my very last baby. Ftale so sorry u need a break but ur man is right when u stop trying is when it happens. With my 5 year old we tried for 8 months and I couldn't take seeing a bfn anymore that I said I was done trying I couldn't do it anymore and bam 9th month caught the eggy. Hi to the new members of this group it's nice to see it growing. Hi Disney and flying.


----------



## flyingduster

Hey guys, I've still been absent... Oops. But hi! Just feeling pretty chilled and not obsessed at all so far, but it's still nearly a week till predicted O anyway so we shall see how I go.

FTale, sorry AF hit, but a break sounds like a good idea! Xxx


Disney, the sickness sounds crap!! Fx for a possible BFP....!!!


Tess, fx for your BFP yet too, evaps can be seriously evil on some tests, but you're totally not out yet! You asked about CP too, and I check mine, but I only track it for O, not beyond. It can definitely move from one hour to the next so you've sorta got to get an overal picture of how it is going and try to keep your checking to a similar time every day. Mine goes high, soft, open when I o, otherwise can vary hugely. I too have checked it the evening before AF hit overnight, and it was medium and so tightly closed, then by morning it's way low and open with AF flowing. So it's no real sign of much by itself at all, but it does help me be sure of O! 


Lyo, you asked me about using OPKs, and no it's not an option for me. Mainly because of the cost, but also I don't see them as anything but a waste. I was only ever caught out by and early O the once, and actually if I'd trusted my symptoms I'd have realised it was O anyway, I just didn't listen to my body! And having had that experience, I now know NOT to second guess myself (too much) and to pay more attention to my body than the calendar, lol! I get very clear O symptoms so really, I don't need the OPKs, even if we could afford them!


Anyway, so I'm on cd something (meh, does it matter? It'll be in my sig!) and my temps have so far been lovely and mostly nice and low. So I'm hoping once it comes to O next week some time, I'll get a good solid temp shift from these lows to LP highs, rather than that ambiguous shift last month! O could be basically any day next week, lol. We shall see.


----------



## Disneylovers

Why do I cave and test early when I get these evaps? 
https://i.imgur.com/sVLkdVbh.jpg

Someone hide the tests from me! 8dpo I took last night before bed because I felt nauseated to the bottom of my stomach, 9dpo was this mornings. I need to wait it out hopefully I got the poas addict calmed though lol


----------



## FTale

Disney I'm on my cell and I see those lines pretty good and they are thick!!! I'll look again when home but I so hope this is it!!!!


----------



## FTale

I just looked on my cell again. Ain't no way those are evaps!!! They have color!! Am I the only one seeing this?


----------



## Disneylovers

I've had wondfo evaps like these before, the accumed ones have zero line even double dye has no line. af is due monday or sometime after (Wednesday according to ff). remember I had that evap that looked like a positive before with these and well several af's later we know it was just an evap ;) I'll believe it more if there's a pink line on Saturday at 11dpo


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers said:


> I've had wondfo evaps like these before, the accumed ones have zero line even double dye has no line. af is due monday or sometime after (Wednesday according to ff). remember I had that evap that looked like a positive before with these and well several af's later we know it was just an evap ;) I'll believe it more if there's a pink line on Saturday at 11dpo

:happydance: FX!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh Disney, I hope it's something, but I reckon I won't ever trust an Evap like that really! Fx!!!


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all just dropping in to say hi. Sorry I've been Mia with the holidays it got really crazy over here. The pregnancy is going great now that I'm in the 2nd trimester. I'm feeling like somersault type feelings down there a lot lately. I checked babies heartbeat yesterday it was 146. I know it's good but worries me a first since I never had one with such a low heartbeat. The girls were in the 160s and 170s always. So io January 25th just 14 days away I will find out the sex of my very last baby. Ftale so sorry u need a break but ur man is right when u stop trying is when it happens. With my 5 year old we tried for 8 months and I couldn't take seeing a bfn anymore that I said I was done trying I couldn't do it anymore and bam 9th month caught the eggy. Hi to the new members of this group it's nice to see it growing. Hi Disney and flying.

The heartbeat is some thing I was never keen on understanding. It seemed to only stress my doctor out during delivery. I guess it dropped so much that they just yanked her right out and left me needing some horrible stitches.

Have you been able to call your nurse to see what they think? I hate the thought of you worrying. I'm sure you just caught baby after a good meal and a nap. 

FX for everything to be all though. Keep us posted, we are still here!! And I am so excited!!! 

My hubby ordered us workout dvds to do together to help 'me' get ready to be preggy. He is such a sweetheart. I can't wait to start them. Gonna be a fun break. :thumbup:


----------



## bbygurl719

Sorry I had a typo I put worries when I meant to say worried me at first. I know 146 is a good rate. I'm just used to higher from the girls


----------



## Disneylovers

You could be having a boy! DS's was 150bpm ish when I was 7wks along with him, then his was 167bpm religiously (literally everything ob visit was the same bpm) until I got further on and they don't beat as fast.

Good luck with the workouts ftale, I am terrible at keeping to one's I've done in the past... I just try to walk lots instead. It's sweet he wants to go do them with you!


----------



## TaylorK

Hey lovelies jus popped in to say hey an happy new year... darn i really miss yall n this thread ...I obviously can't catch up now lol but hope everyone is fine ..
I'm fine and the twins are great !&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;


----------



## Tess08

Ftale I hope your TTC break gives your body the time it needs to get into a better rhythm and then you fall preg nice n quick! Your poor daughter. Kids can be so cruel sometimes! I would wanna go to this persons door too if it was my daughter they were being mean about lol. 

So after days of faint lines then negative then cramping and spitting then nothing followed by more faint lines and negative tests I was just about ready to give up but as AF didn't show up yesterday I decided to test with a digital this morning with FMU as I don't have any cheapy tests left and it was positive!!! 1-2 weeks :D I'm so delighted!!! Haven't told DH yet as I want to think of a really nice way to tell him x


----------



## Ele3085

Congratulations Tess! , That is wonderful news : ) 
How did you tell him with your first?


----------



## Tess08

Ele3085 said:


> Congratulations Tess! , That is wonderful news : )
> How did you tell him with your first?

With my first I was so happy it had finally happened that I burst out crying and phoned him at work as I wanted to speak to him right away. I regret doing that because I didn't get to see his face which is why I want to do it properly this time! Any suggestions would be much appreciated haha &#128518; X


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Tess!!! So happy for you! Now to find the perfect way of telling him...I secretly videotaped my DH reaction when I told him so now I always have that memory to go back to. I did the surprise route of have him open a box with a baby grow in it and underneath it was the digital pregnancy test. There are loads of cute ideas if you google as well depending on DH's interests etc. Either way, whichever one you choose I just know it will be super special for you both! Have fun and a H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Ele3085

Do either of you share any favorite hobbies? You could do something related to that , I think it would be sweet to involve your daughter in the reveal somehow . I agree with Aphy , definitely record it so you can keep that memory : )


----------



## Ele3085

I have an idea in mind to surprise my guy when my happy day happens , but now I'm thinking it isn't original enough . I want it to be unique since it will be our first , I've seen some great ideas on google and youtube , but I want to personalize it for just him and I.


----------



## JoJazie

Ele what are your fave activities? I'm sure we can find something pretty cool and original?


----------



## FTale

Happy Friday the 13th!!!:happydance:. Love this! Games, movies and snack always at our house.

Tess: CONGRATS!!!! :happydance::flower:. I think surprising him is a wonderful idea. I know how I will surprise mine..Lol but I think you want something more memorable or keep sakish. We are so silly in my house it's going to be tied in with a joke so I'm not much help..Lol

Disney: Anymore testing? Feeling sick stick? Got any niggles about what your body is up too?

Taylor: Thanks for stopping by!:flower:. Have you had another scan? Still at school? How is hubby ?

JoJazie: How are you coming along?



I woke up this morning and forgot to test :haha: I just wanted more sleep. My DH and I took a sneak peak at the workout DVDs they are simple but intense. Start on Monday. 
I'm being a slug today better get moving so much to do around here.hugs


----------



## Lyo28

Disney I see those lines on my phone witout making pic bigger and they seem pic to me. Yay!! That would be pretty evil evaps.

Tess congratulations&#128512;

Ftale that sounds like fun. And the break sounds like it will be good for your head. 

Afm so you know the way I wore I would not test early.. well I failed but possibly good news. I got a faint line on Ic. Then got frer and cant see anything I dont think but took a pic of both and put on pg tests board and They can see something on both &#128512;&#128512; so cautiously optimistic. Ill put the pic up here too and see what you ladies think


----------



## Lyo28

Here they are
 



Attached Files:







20170113_133543-1-1.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> Here they are

OMG!!! THAT IS A BFP!!! CONGRATS!!!

FRER will follow suit soon enough!! How exciting!!!! 

Do you have more tests to use? Did you show dh???:happydance:


----------



## Lyo28

I have some ics left and 1 frer that i'll do in the morning. Going to try not to tell hubby until I know for sure with frer. Im surprised to get no line on it after the faint line on ic. So will have to see. If it is the real deal then I am due on his birthday.


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats Tess and lyo!!!!


----------



## FTale

Lyo28 said:


> I have some ics left and 1 frer that i'll do in the morning. Going to try not to tell hubby until I know for sure with frer. Im surprised to get no line on it after the faint line on ic. So will have to see. If it is the real deal then I am due on his birthday.


How many dpo are you? That will be a wonderful surprise on his birthday!!


----------



## Disneylovers

I have line eye...
https://i.imgur.com/8qsdJIfh.jpg

Don't know what to think, surely it'd be darker by now if it wasn't an indent or whatever this is?

Without flash there's lines too, we just have stupid softlight lighting so everything always looks yellow
https://i.imgur.com/f5rTGa6h.jpg


----------



## Aphy

Lyo,those are definitely lines!!!!! Woo hoo!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Ele3085

JoJazie said:


> Ele what are your fave activities? I'm sure we can find something pretty cool and original?


We are outdoorsy people , we like going to explore different places on our days off from work .


----------



## FTale

I see the lines still. Never had true positives on them so not sure when they start to get real dark. I was reading online that most don't test positive till 11 dpo on those.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Lyo28

Im not convinced yet. Did another 3 ics since with good hold and cant make out much.


----------



## Lyo28

The bottom one us the first one I can see a line on. Rhe others not so much. Maybe a shadow on one. Anyone see anything. Am I just clutching at straws.
 



Attached Files:







20170113_212011-1.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Disneylovers

That's a nice line on the bottom one lyo!


----------



## Lyo28

I know Disney but others dont seem to have anything so not hopeful. These have never given evaps but maybe this is one.


----------



## Disneylovers

I hate such light lines tbh, it's so hard to tell if it's an indent or what. With mine that line was there when wet within the 5min time. It's just so hard to trust which is why they say don't test early but pffft... can't help ourselves lol. Usually my indented ones dry clear bfn so this is new territory for me, last cycle I only had one line stick around once the test dried


----------



## Lyo28

Disney your lines look so clear to me I would be really surprised if not a bfp. Fingers crossed for you. When will you test again. I got that lie within 5 mins but got luch clearer once dry in fairness. Dunno what to think!


----------



## TaylorK

FTale said:


> Happy Friday the 13th!!!:happydance:. Love this! Games, movies and snack always at our house.
> 
> Tess: CONGRATS!!!! :happydance::flower:. I think surprising him is a wonderful idea. I know how I will surprise mine..Lol but I think you want something more memorable or keep sakish. We are so silly in my house it's going to be tied in with a joke so I'm not much help..Lol
> 
> Disney: Anymore testing? Feeling sick stick? Got any niggles about what your body is up too?
> 
> Taylor: Thanks for stopping by!:flower:. Have you had another scan? Still at school? How is hubby ?
> 
> JoJazie: How are you coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning and forgot to test :haha: I just wanted more sleep. My DH and I took a sneak peak at the workout DVDs they are simple but intense. Start on Monday.
> I'm being a slug today better get moving so much to do around here.hugs

THNKS for askin he's stoked about twins...I'm huge already ..I have my anatomy scan mon will also find out the gender.still at skool


----------



## Disneylovers

I'll test tomorrow am, Sunday am then I'm out of wondfos, I know the ACCUmed aren't as sensitive so I guess Monday I'll test with those if af isn't here then


----------



## Lyo28

Would anyone here be interested in a facebook group. We havebeen chatting a long time. Id be open to setting up a group where we could be even more forthcoming! Let me know x


----------



## bbygurl719

Disney. So my first ultrasound at 8 weeks the heartbeat was 170 second at 12 weeks was 164 and now on my doppler at 16 weeks it's down to 146 it will be interesting to see what it is when I have my anotomy scan on the 25th. 
Taylor-glad to have an update and glad everything is going well
Lyo- I would love to do a Facebook group easier for me to chat on there


----------



## Disneylovers

You better update us with how your scan goes, I'm betting boy ;)

I'm good with a Facebook group too.

Afm, cramping off and on for an hour or so, I'm going to be pissed off with my lp being way shorter if af shows tonight or tomorrow. Unless ff was off with my o date (the low on ovulation day wasn't a filled circle because I took my temp early that morning as DS was in our bed), even still 11/12 days is short for me when I've not been taking a ton of vitC. My temp hasn't jumped back up after the dip either, not sure what is going on.


----------



## FTale

Hey all not feeling so hot but a Facebook group is good. Will check back in later. Hugs


----------



## JoJazie

Ele, could you do a treasure hunt? Like the geocaching app, and align your clues with the app and others not, so that he is always finding something, and then the final one at a look out, you can put the final box behind a tree or something. You could even carry it and the clue is to go to the lookout, find a clue that says it's actually in your bag/pocket/glove box and he can find it?


----------



## Ele3085

JoJazie said:


> Ele, could you do a treasure hunt? Like the geocaching app, and align your clues with the app and others not, so that he is always finding something, and then the final one at a look out, you can put the final box behind a tree or something. You could even carry it and the clue is to go to the lookout, find a clue that says it's actually in your bag/pocket/glove box and he can find it?


That's funny you mention that , I was actually considering doing something like that in our apartment/porch(we don't have a yard) I like the idea of having him kind of search for it though , like a big surprise reveal at the end : )


----------



## Lyo28

Well it looks like I got excited for nothing. Frer seems pretty negative this morning &#128557;

Oh well. No pressure but whoever would be up for the group just pm me your facebook names. I might have to friend you to add you Im not sure. Its mainly because its awkward on the phone with this website for me.


----------



## TaylorK

bbygurl719 said:


> Disney. So my first ultrasound at 8 weeks the heartbeat was 170 second at 12 weeks was 164 and now on my doppler at 16 weeks it's down to 146 it will be interesting to see what it is when I have my anotomy scan on the 25th.
> Taylor-glad to have an update and glad everything is going well
> Lyo- I would love to do a Facebook group easier for me to chat on there

 Glad everything is going well with you to I'm 16wks 6 days today and as of a week ago I had a heartbeat of 160 and 164. Monday I'll be findin out the gender of both or of one depending on how they are situated. But once they figure out the gender of 1 99% the other will be the same gender since they are identical...I hoping for girls hubby in denial for boy and girl lol but we'll be happy with boys as well .. how much weeks along are u now?
Lyo..I'm good for fb group! 

GOOD afternoon to all you ladies here


----------



## flyingduster

Taylor!!!! Hiiiiiii!!! Lovely to see you here again, you know you really gotta change your sig now! Haha!! Oh exciting they're identical, and finding out the gender soooon. Yay! 


Omg guys, I'm being absent and we have a wave of potential BFPs!? Eeeeee!!!! Fx for you all!!! I'm totally up for a fb group too! 


Afm we bd last night (woot! No problems!) and this morning I realise as I plug my temp in that I'm due to O any time in the next few days! Oh! I was being so laid back this month I wasn't really paying attention, just putting my temp in and carrying on. Lol. So O is due sometime wed/thur/fri and today is Sunday, so here's hoping we get another good bd or two in there over the next few days.
Also happy that my temps have been consistently low this FP. I know my chart is still all up and down to look at, but normally my coverline is about where that second big peak is (36.35) and normally I've got temps all up and down above and below that line even in the FP, but the majority are down rather than up this time so it might bode well hopefully for a good O and good solid temp shift.

I do think last month it wasn't a great O or something that cause such a dodgy start to the LP, so I'm hoping it's better this month. We shall see. I'm feeling a bit meh this month, like, try if we can but I'm not obsessed. I have zero desire to test early, I don't want to analyse evaps, I don't want to waste perfectly good tests on BFNs. AF will either come, or not, and that'll tell me the answer if I'm just patient.


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladies!! Just checking in to see how ya'll are doing. Glad to see some possible bfps in the making. 

Taylor- how exciting identical twins huh! 

Afm just here still waiting. Excited cause i will be booking soon a vacation to Vegas! Ive never gone there so that will be exciting for the summer! Regardless if im preggo by then or not, im fine either way. If its not meant to be then its not.

Fx lurking and rooting for ya'll.


----------



## Disneylovers

Welcome back ladies, catch that eggy flyingduster duster! How exciting taylor!!

Afm, still no real progress on whatever those lines were. Still low temps so it doesn't give me much hope, well this morning it was same as yesterday but DH took DS out this morning and left me to sleep in, woke at 10.50 am with 98.3 fir curiosity sake that one, I recorded my one on time and left it at that for my chart

https://i.imgur.com/IYfjrVyh.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/FHdRvZ6h.jpg


----------



## FTale

Trying to peer through migraine clouded eyes isn't helping. I officially dislike wondfos. Ah, see now my eye is twitching.

I'm sorry I can't see anything other than a thin line on the new one. Poo.

I was just thinking to myself how I've tried just about every worth while test out there...:haha:

I hope yours quit playing around and go positive already. hugs


----------



## Disneylovers

They're incredibly annoying, at least the ACCUmed state 20miu so if af isn't here by Monday they'll be able to pick something up given doubling times with DS were closer to 60hrs. I am not that hopeful but hey miracles can happen


----------



## flyingduster

Aw Disney, that sucks they're not progressing!!! I hope it's just slow doubling, but I just don't trust super faint lines on wondfos now, I've seen toooooo many be evil evaps. Xxx


----------



## Disneylovers

I've gotten indents before, those are annoying but when there's lines like these which were within the time limit, it's frustrating! I don't trust them one bit, they definitely aren't as reliable as they used to be.


----------



## bbygurl719

Disney. I will definitely update u all after the ultrasound 
Taylor. As of today I'm 17 weeks 1 day. I think we are the same actually


----------



## flyingduster

It sucks so much Disney, I hope hope hope it's just a slow doubling and your BFP is coming!!!!


Afm, FF gave me dotted crosshairs this morning which made me laugh! I'm not due to O for another 2-5 days and have had NO signs of O yet, no EWCM, nothing. The highest of my temps so far are still below my usual coverline level. Haha. Soooooo totally haven't Od already. Silly FF. It'll change when I get solid symptoms and a proper temp shift sometime over this week, but until then, ignore the DPO it reckons I am now. Haha

Had a solid attempt at bd last night, but to no avail. I can see it all happening like this now and the one we had the other night was probably our last one now until O. It always happens this way. Sigh.


----------



## Disneylovers

Af caught me this morning so I'm out. Can't say I didn't have a little cry to myself before DS toddled into our room... snuggles with him helped a bit


----------



## flyingduster

Oh Disney I'm sorry. :( big hugs!!! 


FF removed my dotted crosshairs again with today's temp, lol. I knew it! I definitely haven't ovulated yet. Loving my low temps, hope it gives a decent shift in temps after a great o after a great BD. We shall see.


----------



## flyingduster

How is everyone doing?????

FF tried giving me dotted crosshairs AGAIN this morning, until later when I wiped EWCM and then when I put that in it decided to remove them again. Lol. 

So, EWCM starting today, O will be today/tomorrow/Friday sometime, as predicted originally. Lol. I'm thinking probably tomorrow my temp will still be low but Friday it will probably be going up again, making tomorrow O. With no BD last night, and our only bd being four days ago, the pressure is on to get one in tonight. I don't feel like we have much chance and I'm already giving up. Sigh.


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey flyingduster how you doing?

I had O pains today and i also checked my period tracker so my O day is on point. Closer to getting AF for 2nd time now. Im not sure what i want anymore, i do want another baby but then i dont....idk if it just gets me down thinking maybe my body cant handle another pregnancy at all or if it was my traumatic delivery with my rainbow baby. Im not pressured at all in trying yet.


----------



## Disneylovers

Trudging along, DH and I have been talking about trying a natural IUI cycle if nothing happens by the time we come back from DS's birthday trip home in March. We see that I can ovulate on my own (well when stress doesn't send my cycles wonky), seems like the most likely option to help us and the least costly ha! 

Still stupidly tired, I hate AF with a passion, it puts me in a funk and a sleepy one at that!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh jalanis, I flip flop all the time too. Like, do I REALLY want another kid? I'm just getting my life back, two kids argue so much already, why on earth do I want another?? But then I think ahead to grown kids and I want more. I do. But it's hard. It'd almost be easier to just give up, wouldn't it?


Hugs Disney. I hope you have success whatever you decide to try. Xx


Afm, I'm a bit surprised but we managed bd last night! Properly! I knew I hadn't Od yet cos the EWCM has t ramped right up yet, and my temps have confirmed that, so waiting on O potentially today but I feel like tomorrow or even the next day. Last nights bd gives us a halfway decent shot for the next few days anyway, and might try again tomorrow too. We shall see. I'm overall feeling pretty "meh" about it all though.


----------



## Jalanis22

I agree flyingduster! My little one is 2yrs old and maybe i should wait a little more ahh not sure. Ive always wanted 3 total but my birth experience with my son was traumatic that after i delivered i said never again. But then i see babies and its an aww moment goin on. Only time will tell if its meant or not. 

Hows everyone doing? Seems a little quieter now.


----------



## flyingduster

It is quiet, without FTale poking us along!! Haha. Miss you FTale!!!!


I've got masses and masses of EWCM today, bang on schedule. I'm also a little crampy so I'm gonna say today is O, there is a chance it won't be till tomorrow, but I just don't think so. I'm gonna try for another bd tonight, but even if it doesn't happen the bd two days ago does still cover us too. Still feeling pretty so-so though, not all excited or anything like I have been. We shall see.


----------



## FTale

Hi there. I'm mostly on fb now. I'm not TTC but had to scratch the itch. So got one ivi in today and its O'Day from the feels of it but not worrying out it as we are on break. So not chasing eggy.

Flying: I hope you were in time for O!! I read your post and realized I was heavy with ewcm too. I think this is day 3 of it too. I was shocked. 

Jalanis: Yeah, I have wonderedif I want to or not and after it taking so long this time, the thought of not trying is growing bigger. I hope you have a fun Vegas trip this summer.

Disney: I'm wondering if we shouddo an hsg before iui. I had it once to see if tubes were blocked. Sometimes a good flush is all you need :)


----------



## Disneylovers

Not sure our insurance would cover a hsg, we'll figure it out after our trip in march if it comes to that. We're just trying to figure out all of our options if they're needed you know? At least dh says he's still on board with trying even with the work stress. 

You other ladies should come join the fb group ;) it's easier to check fb and not get sneaky eyes see you're looking at a ttc forum over your shoulder lol


----------



## Jalanis22

What is the fb page called so i can join?


----------



## Disneylovers

Lyo made the group, you'd have to add one of us as friends so you could be added to the group because it's a secret one (can't be searched on fb)

So our insurance will cover fertility diagnostic testing, just not in conjunction with ART procedures so if I needed a HSG as diagnosing something then they'll cover and I'd just pay copays. they cover fertility meds such as clomid but not in conjunction with anything but trying naturally. it's case by case for what they'd cover for DH's test. One of DH's coworkers with the same insurance said not to contact them at all until you go in for testing or help, one whiff of ART being mentioned and they'll deny all claims :|


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahh got it! Whats your name or which is your fb page? So i can send a request


----------



## bbygurl719

I want in on the FB group please my name on FB is Amanda Kemp


----------



## flyingduster

I said I was keen on fb toooooo. My page is Facebook.com/flyingduster (easy!) aka Amy McCauley.

Disney, that's a good idea sussing out your options, but I do hope you won't need them!!!


FTale, haha I soooooooo hope you just manage to catch the egg because of the relaxed approach!!



Afm, I swore I was ovulating yesterday; hip cramps on and off, masses and masses of EWCM in the morning then very little the rest of the day. But by evening my cervix, which had been sitting at a middle-high position, it disappeared way up high so I struggled to find it and today my temp has plummeted lower than ever, so I guess I'm ovulating today! And omg, we got a bd in last night!!! So I've gone from feeling pretty so-so about it all this month, so suddenly feeling hopeful.

Also, today is cd18, which is my old typical O day prior to the early mc. Since the early mc it has been earlier, so FF put my predicted days earlier than today but I'm feeling certain today must be the day, back to my old usual again.

I know my chart looks all up and down here, but looking at my previous charts it's actually really consistently low for me! Normally I'm up and down like this both above and below a typical coverline of about 36.3-ish but if you look at my chart the highest of my highs in this FP are actually only just at my usual coverline level, so if my coverline ends up a typical level, it'll actually be amazing having so many lovely low temps before O.


----------



## Disneylovers

Hope you get your temp spike flying duster (I sent you a friend request on fb - I'm Gemma ;) ), my stupid cycle was like that with the up down all the time, I hope you don't have to wait too long to ovulate, perfect bd timing too!

Sometimes I get o pains across a few days, at the moment I'm waiting for af to go away. The last day drags with "Oh can I go without a pad? Nope! How about now? Maybe... wait nope! Now? Definitely not!!!" Af is so odd haha, I can't be the only one that it goes lighter in cd3 to only something when you wipe to oh crap caught out, need a pad for light flow? It's only been this way since I had DS, before him it was 5 days of heavy flow with no let up at all, after having DS I had endometritis infection from miniscule retained placenta and good gosh that scared me how much I bled. 3rd or 4th pp af settled to what I have now (unless I have a long cycle then it's the old stupidly heavy af). I'm rambling now lol

I filed for citizenship today, got caught in torrential rain and DS was loving getting rained on... my foot absolutely soaked when I tried to cross the street to get to the car was not so fun haha


----------



## flyingduster

Thanks for the group add Disney!! I normally up and down cos I bed share and nurse all night long and I don't temp at the exact time or after a consistent amount of sleep, so my temps are always up and down. But normally the coverline has to slot along somewhere in the middle, whereas all my temps so far are below my usual coverline temp! It'll be interesting to see if my temp spikes, or does its usual slow climb. I'm so confident I'm Oing today though, cramps galore! The low temp, the EWCM, it all screams o. Fx!

As for AF, I wear a cup, so once the heavy first 2-3 days are done, I just empty it twice a day and otherwise ignore it! When it gets to the point of me having forgotten about it all night and half the next day, and only has a tiny gloopy bit in the bottom, I leave it out and it's just light spotting that never goes further than the toilet paper. So I dunno, I don't really get caught out with a cup up there! Lol


----------



## bbygurl719

I still would like a fb group add please.


----------



## flyingduster

Bbygrl, find me (my link is above) and send me a friend request and I'll add you in, you've gotta be a friend to be added. We can unfreind again once you're in of course, if you want. :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Ok I sent a friend's request. Name is Amanda Kemp


----------



## Disneylovers

Ah I thought I had sent you a pm bbygurl, sorry.

Baby fever hit an all time high, friend gave birth to her second baby, a little girl and we got DS's hair cut, he looks so grown up, time is going too fast, will start opks on wednesday, seems to be flying through this month so fast, my citizenship paperwork is being delivered to their PO Box tomorrow am, I'm all holy crap things are still moving along even without being successful ttc'ing yet. 

Hope you ladies are all doing well, hope your temp stays up there flyingduster!! fx for a nice bfp in 2 weeks!!


----------



## flyingduster

I've added you to the group bby, but an admin of the group has to approve it. :)

Temp had the teeniest drop but still up nice and high so tomorrow's temp should be higher and give me crosshairs. :)


----------



## JoJazie

:spermy::witch:

It's a battle to the end! Which will win next cycle!?!

Cycle 1 for me:


Witch score 1 V Spermy score 0​


----------



## bbygurl719

So the baby is a boy. I'm so excited.


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats Bbygurl!!! hartbeat theory worked out right then? so excited for you, boys are so much fun!

AFM, I definitely prefer the accumed opks, clearly negative today like I'd expect for CD10 compared to the almost positive wondfos I had the cycle before last, I swear I now have a vendetta against the wondfos LOL


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes it was. I'm definitely excited that my last baby ended up a boy


----------



## Aphy

Congrats on team blue bbygurl!


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty


----------



## Disneylovers

Twiddling thumbs over here, I swear the wait to O is just as bad as tww time. We have DS's twin cousins birthday party to go to tomorrow... then I've got nothing to focus on for next week other than bd'ing lol


----------



## flyingduster

Stopping in briefly, home from five days in a cabin with two young kids and no hubby so I'm zonked. TWW ticking along nicely. 8dpo now, will try hold out till AF is missed to test.


----------



## Gypsy99

I need to jump back in here. I been a bit absent. On CD 10 and had a good load of spotting yesterday which happened last cycle too. Started my OPK's which are coming through quite faint, but I'm expecting to O sometime this week. DH is right into it at the moment and really really wants a baby and I am doing my best to be super healthy (unfortunately I suck at giving up on chips and chocolate!).

BBYGURL Congratulations on a boy!!!

Flying duster where did you go to stay in cabin? We are always looking for places to relax / no computers / phones lol. Really getting into walking at the moment. Good luck in a few days for testing. Your chart is looking good 

Good luck to everyone here. Let's get some BFP's happening!


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome back Gypsy! We have a Facebook group now too, if you are on fb and wanna join, send me a friend request and pm me. (Facebook.com/flyingduster) 

We stayed at the raincliff youth camp, inland from Timaru ish. Awesome facilities there, and yeah, zeeeeero cellphone coverage anywhere even walkable easily so no temptation once settled in to even bother checking online. So good. Haha.


----------



## Disneylovers

Welcome back gypsy.
Yay willpower on not testing early flyingduster, fx for a nice bfp!


----------



## wantingagirl

Can I join? I've been avoiding this section in the hope that things were to be quick and not obsess but things have not gone that way x


----------



## Disneylovers

Welcome wantingagirl, we're happy to have you here :)


----------



## MissYogi

Hey everyone, I'm jumping back in here. I've been super absent lately because of a lot of things going on in my life and just sort of taking a bit of a break. I have been checking in and lurking every once in a while thiugh. I'm now in the tww and feeling very hopeful for this cycle. I stopped temping entirely, no opks, and didn't do anything fancy. It really helps with my sanity, although makes it tough to know when to test. I think I will test around Wednesday next week.


----------



## flyingduster

Oh MissYogi, yay!!! If you're on Facebook you can come join us there, but I am still on BnB so will see any posts in this thread too, it just might be quiet!!

Crossing my fingers for youuuuuuu, come on baby!!


----------



## Gypsy99

I'm floating here too, and am on the Fb group. Hope everyone is going OK.


----------



## bbygurl719

I still come on here too even though we have fb group


----------



## Disneylovers

Well I'm out this cycle, I doubt DH's swimmers lasted till I ovulated, as we've all been sick with bronchitis no chance to bd and meds that made dh drowsy affected performance the time we tried when I got my pos opk. I'm not doing that great over here moral wise, with how long it took me to O, it's likely next O will be while were on vacation in the UK and yeah not bd'ing with DS in the same room so I'm out till April most likely :(


----------



## flyingduster

Ohhh hugs Disney. :( xxx


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Ohhh hugs Disney. :( xxx

How is your pregnancy going? :flower:
I keep meaning to ask then get side tracked on FB by games! UGH...Lol

I was talking with Lyons about how me and hubby are just going to start throwing sperm at any egg that comes out. We don't know why we are not preggy but for sure we have tried every cheap method we can find.

IUI and IVF are just too pricey. Who knows maybe he will change his mind? 

Meanwhile cut my meals down a bit and still working on looking healthy as well as feeling it.

However, Im stuck on antibiotics again for the UTI from hell. It just won't go away. 



How is Everyone else doing? I know this thread is mostly sleeping now. I will do my best to post more often even if it turns into journaling...Hahaha

Happy Monday


----------



## Disneylovers

Hugs ftale! DH and i looked at iui as our next step after June. Procedure wise it's $350-800 depending on which clinic you go to for unmedicated natural cycles. We know our insurance will only cover meds if they're not used in conjunction with any assisted reproduction treatments so we'll look more on what we want to do by may I guess. 

Only thing that gives me any hope is with ds, I had 4 regular cycles and then a 60 day cycle and then got pregnant with him on CD 40 on the following long cycle. Ff puts my O date as cd42 this cycle, it would be freaky if the same thing happens now... I'm 8dpo and have been getting dull cramps on my right side since 6dpo and a bit tired. but I think the tired feeling is from all the party prep I did for DS's early birthday party this past weekend and packing for our trip on Saturday. I'll test on Friday as af is due Saturday/Sunday (flying on cd1 is never fun).

Where are you at in your cycle ftale?


----------



## FTale

FX your cycle does not start for another 9 months!!

I'm CD 9 today. The last two cycles I O on CD 9 then CD 10.

Hoping I can make it to CD 12.


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm currently 6dpo no period yet since my chemical! So nervous x


----------



## FTale

Wantingagirl: Hey, you are half way there! I'm sorry about your chemical. Did you test out the HCG? Do an opk too?


----------



## wantingagirl

FTale said:


> Wantingagirl: Hey, you are half way there! I'm sorry about your chemical. Did you test out the HCG? Do an opk too?

Thank you Hun...... yes I did. Positive opk cd16 temping too and hpt totally negative ages ago. This is my 3rd loss in a row ugh xx


----------



## FTale

WAG: Are you in progesterone? Or have an RE to get down to what is going wrong? My goodness. Hugs


----------



## Disneylovers

Hugs waiting, so sorry you had a chemical. Fx for a sticky baby!

Afm, my temp went back up after a dip so at least it's not crazy low like last cycle. I'm incredibly tired, I did our usual bedtime routine for ds last night, sat down on the sofa with a snuggly blanket at 8pm and next thing I knew it was 10.40pm! Add that to falling asleep on the sofa earlier that day with ds reading books with me. He woke up at 7.25am this morning, by 9.30am I hit a mental/physical wall and struggled to stay awake. I get stupidly tired the 2 days after o usually but I'm 9dpo now, I don't want to get my hopes up but I had extreme exhaustion in the first tri with ds right before my bfp all the way up to 15wks or so. I keep rationalizing that I'm just tired from a busy weekend lol


----------



## FTale

Disneylovers: I couldn't ignore it. Preggy sleep is the deepest...Lol Can't fight it. I really hope you keep sleeping tons. Come on BFP!!!


----------



## FTale

Disney: You up yet?? I'm stalking your chart!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

Lol, yeah I'm up, ds let me sleep in. Still tired but I get tired right before af... Still holding fmu but I don't want the is it a line is it an evap game today, plus I just took an ice cold shower as there was a gas leak reported and they shut off the hot water 3hrs ago, apt manager emailed DH but didn't think to text us. Flipping frozen now


----------



## FTale

Disney: I totally understand the line drama. Praying your temp stays up.

Oh wow! Yeah, an emergency text should have been sent out on that one. Not a easy to miss email. Well, grab a blanket and enjoy hump day as best you can.

Oh and my opks are finally getting darker again. Ugh. Even trying to get ewcm a bit more. 

I did cave and make an appt. With my Obgyn to start officially getting help. See what she has to say. Having been through it all before I feel somewhat jaded though.

Meanwhile, it's lovely outside, going to grab my daughter from school and wander around a store for some jelly. :) Hugs


----------



## Disneylovers

I caved and tested, looks no different to the evap/indent I got before, annoyingly it shows up at the 3-4 min mark but i know indents can show during the time limit as we've seen countless times. If af doesn't show on Sat, I may buy a frer on our way to the airport, need to get some snacks for ds to chew to help pop his ears.

Yeah the apt manager emailed at 6.45am, who checks their email that early? And they need to email both of us, DH had already left for work by then! DS and I are listening to music and snuggling in front of the heater, cold shower was not a good idea lol


----------



## FTale

Awwwww.... stay warm.

Boo on the bfn. I know you hate hearing it 'its still too early' you have plenty more time to get a showing bfp.

It is a different brand from Wondfo right? I think I used it before but I couldn't get pass the opks. I got a bumb pack. It was easy at home I believe. I sent it all back on amazon for a gift cert towards other opk/hpt.

Can you post a pic of it when you get a chance? You know me. :blush: I just like to look.

I just took my last opk. It looks like ovualtion will finally happen in the next 24hrs. It wasn't positive but it is a dark as it gets before going totally dark on me. This morning it was looking like it was all over then here she comes.

I started baby aspirin and prenatal vitamin with lunch today. Even though I know my right ovary is rotten I hear baby aspirin could help with blood circulation to uterus. So I figure if by chance a good egg does come out and trys to implant more blood will be pumping giving it a fighting chance against my mean old fibroids. :thumbup:

Is there any special food you are looking forward to chomping on when you get home?


----------



## Disneylovers

Yeah, easy at home, opk's were ok, little dark throughout my cycle, so what looked like positives weren't, my positive opks take almost all the dye for the test line on those. their HPT's indents/evaps. I wonder if they're made at the same place as wondfo, they look identical (the accumed and other's I've tried look different/have different fonts on the handles/aren't shiny handles/etc)

https://i.imgur.com/YS5gZw4.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/ASuxqDk.jpg

With DS I didn't get a positive till 11DPO, and a clearer at 13DPO (when AF is due) so guess I'll have to wait it out :blush: Don't worry if you can't see anything, camera on my phone struggles to pick up the line sometimes


----------



## MissYogi

Disney, I think I have to be the first to say CONGRATULATIONS! That is totally a line!


----------



## FTale

Disney: UH...girl. Please tell me you can't see the pink? Because I see pink. Seriously. You need to take a video of this test and post it to me so I can call it an evap with you. Otherwise, all I can say is BFP!!! I'm praying you can't prove me wrong on this one.

I think you are too use to seeing evaps. And the test are very similar to Wondfo but that is a pink line not dull gray.


----------



## FTale

MissYogi said:


> Disney, I think I have to be the first to say CONGRATULATIONS! That is totally a line!

Congrats!! I totally didn't know you are preggers!!!:happydance:


----------



## MissYogi

FTale said:


> MissYogi said:
> 
> 
> Disney, I think I have to be the first to say CONGRATULATIONS! That is totally a line!
> 
> Congrats!! I totally didn't know you are preggers!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! Yup, and I can't believe I'm at seven weeks. I don't think I'll truly believe it until I see a heartbeat


----------



## FTale

Its real! But I feel you! :flower:


----------



## Disneylovers

I think it is literally the opposite of line eye for me, struggling to see anything but evap lines or trust that that's not what it is. Ttc does something crazy to us lol. I'll keep you updated with tomorrow's test. With DS doubling times were closer to 48hrs so who knows. Maybe I'll be convinced tomorrow or Friday ;)

Time is flying yogi! When is your first scan?


----------



## Disneylovers

Well today's test is much like yesterdays but hard to see on pics. Stupidly tired, DS woke me up to fix his pillows and I crashed out on the spare bed in his room... it's so nice and warm in his room though and he woke up early.

https://i.imgur.com/eV2pjCz.jpg


----------



## FTale

Disney: Hey, its been super busy today but I'm here..lol I really thought the lines would be darker today. I don't get how you do that. I see the line clear as day. I have old Wondfos to wee on and they still don't look like yours.


----------



## Disneylovers

I have no idea, the last few accumed hpts I have are 25miu and they are negative. These tests are all in date, pic taken within the time limit. I even stopped keeping them in the bathroom in case heat during showers affected previous batches. Mid cycle I shouldn't get a positive test though, I will push for an earlier appointment when wee get back from vacation to see my obgyn. 

If that is a true positive, I know my doubling hours from ds were closer to 48hrs so wouldn't be overly worried (they shot up so high around 6wks my pcp joked about twins) only other thing I can think of it I'm a day off on when I ovulated, I didn't get my o pains etc until the morning of the 27th


----------



## FTale

Disney: 27th makes since as O day. You at least have the tests to measure darkness. So Def don't toss them. Let's hope by the weekend we see some more progression. HUGS


----------



## bbygurl719

Disney that looks like a bfp to me


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Disney that looks like a bfp to me

Hey, how are you? How's the lil man doing? Keeping you awake at night yet? lol

I see you on fb but I haven't been active on there because I just wasn't feeling it. Not ttc didn't put me in the best mood. Plus the group started growing and I got straight grouchy :blush: Yup. Issues.

I'm getting better now. We officially ttc again but not really doing anything too different until we see doc next week. So just having fun with it.

Alright, have a nice weekend!!


----------



## Disneylovers

GL Ftale, catch that eggy! I hope the appointment with your Dr goes well next week!

AFM, temp is still up, I'm still not quite believing the tests lol. DH has to go pick up an RX this afternoon so may send him to get a frer.. I found out we can use our wellness cards (our insurance gives you $x amount per healthy living task you complete on their wellness assesments), also did you know you can include HPT's in your deductibles on your taxes? haha IRS would hate the TTC world if everyone knew that!!

Anyway, this morning's test, I had to go to the bathroom so tested, my tummy is acting pre-af :( hope that's not true!!

https://i.imgur.com/t5LiDeN.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/91RiQCI.jpg


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi ftale. I'm doing pretty good besides I seem to be catching every sickness possible with this pregnancy. I had stomach bug a month ago and just last week I was sick with a cold that caused me to have an ear infection. Was on antibiotics but they didn't work and now i have a bad ear infection with a cyst in there ugh. Baby is doing good. I go back to ob March 23rd for my sugar test and a growth ultrasound since I'm high risk for small babies (Angel was only 4lbs 8ozs full term). As him keeping me awake no not really he moves morning time, lunch time and evening about 8pm. Haven't felt him thru the night. Glad to get ur ttc again and I've got everything crossed for u that it happens soon.


----------



## Disneylovers

Keep us updated! I hope the ear infection goes away for you and you pass the GTT. I can't believe you're almost 25 weeks along already!!


----------



## FTale

Disney: FX for a line on an FRER.!!! :happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

I will keep u all updated. I think ear infection is gone but still don't have any hearing in it. And I hope I pass the gtt test too. Also I xant believe I'm 25 weeks already it seems to be going by so fast but so slow at the same time lol


----------



## FTale

I was thinking the same thing about some of the preggy women I know. It seems like yesterday they got bfp and now they are half way to having baby. :)

I hope you feel better and your hearing comes back. Did I miss if you were on antibiotics or not?


----------



## bbygurl719

I was on antibiotics. 4 days on one that my infection ended up getting worse on and than 5 days on another that I finished Saturday


----------



## FTale

Hey, checking in. I'm two days from testing early and so very sick. 

I'm thinking I should be on antibiotics but so tired of them. They really take a toll on your woman parts. For me anyway. I cannot eat another bowl of plain yogurt.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## flyingduster

Oh gosh, I've not been checking in here, like, at all! Lol. Hi all!! 

FTale, fx for testing!!! 

Hugs to all.

Im ticking along, nothing much to speak about. Nausea and tiredness are better but still apparent. Hanging out for midwife next week to hopefully hear the heartbeat!


----------



## FTale

flyingduster said:


> Oh gosh, I've not been checking in here, like, at all! Lol. Hi all!!
> 
> FTale, fx for testing!!!
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> Im ticking along, nothing much to speak about. Nausea and tiredness are better but still apparent. Hanging out for midwife next week to hopefully hear the heartbeat!

:happydance: So exciting!!!! :happydance: Praying for a strong heartbeat for you. Thank you for dropping in!

I'm probably headed towards another early AF. I had it at 11dpo last cycle and it feels like this cycle too. 9dpo today and either temp plummetted or I slept with mouth open, either way I don't feel a lick of positivity not to mention my super white frer/wondfo...meh, I feel like laughing, crying, sleeping..a lil bit of everything ...lol

:hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

I keep meaning to update here, I had a darker line on 13dpo, I was on a plane when I would have tested on 14dpo, I didn't test on 15dpo as I was too jetlagged but heavy af showed up that night. DH and I are guessing it was a chemical non-sticky bean :( I'm due to ovulate around the day of our return flight next Thursday but I didn't bring my bbt thermometer with me nor any opks, I was hoping the tests would continue to get darker... Just sucky all around. DS has been sick off and on but is finally ok (thinking he's becoming lactose intolerant just like me). 

It's mother's day here on Sunday I the UK so we're going to a little zoo as mum's get in for free to celebrate, my mum, future sister in law, my aunt and I are looking forward to a nice day :) my nephew's Christening was last Sunday, my mum and I made the cake, I'll have to post a few pics in the fb group, it came out so cute! And well my nephew is every bit as cute in person as he looks in pictures. Not helping the innate desire for another baby though


----------



## FTale

Not much of a wait. I'm sunk on temping. Still waiting on AF. Bfns up the wazu. On 13dpo today. Stopped progesterone yesterday. Should be starting flow Sunday.

I hope you enjoy Mother's Day!!! Hugs


----------



## FTale

Hey all. Tested out the new Target brand OPK. It is pretty neat.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170405_203358610_BURST000_COVER.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FTale

I've been so sick lately. Pain in my left side, kidney or ovary not sure. I've had nausea just about every day. I get an appetite but food makes me sick after eating it. I hope its just a cyst making life bad. I don't think I've lost weight which is good but at the rate I'm going I might start...eating just isn't fun.

How is everyone else doing?

I'm past O day headed towards 2dpo tomorrow. I don't feel anything different just the same sickness I had before. :shrug:


----------



## Disneylovers

Fx ftale! We were forced to take a break this month, pretty sure I ovulated whilst we were flying home or the following day, break was much needed in hindsight.


----------



## FTale

I'm 9dpo and waiting to start AF Friday. I don't want to test tomorrow for fear of seeing the bfn. It will make waiting for AF longer.

I ordered Fertiliaid, Ovuboost, and Fertile CM from Amazon.

Will start them the first day of my cycle if my OB approves it. She may not if I still have a cyst on my ovary.

How are you doing?


----------



## Disneylovers

Checking in, how is everyone doing? I couldn't remember if everyone is in the fb group or not


----------



## FTale

He girly!! I saw our thread is still here. Let me know if you want to keep it going. I'll refresh the home page or we can start a new group..lol. It's been a long time and its just the two of us from our original group.

Crazy how time flies.

Edited: We are starting a new group!!! :)


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm still here on baby bump. What's the new group would love to stay following


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> I'm still here on baby bump. What's the new group would love to stay following

I heard you had the baby. Congrats!!:baby:


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes baby Hunter came on 06/12. I was having irregular contractions all weekend. Finally Monday morning I told my husband I couldn't handle it any more we went to hospital they gave me fluids contractions didn't stop, than they gave me a shot to stop the contractions. This also didn't work. But my cervix was doing absolutely nothing so they sent me home after taking a pain med and told me to rest and come back if worse. I came home, took a long nap and woke up hurting even worse so we went back in. They decided to do my c section that night. So Hunter made his appearance weighing 7lbs 2ozs and was 19 1/4 long


----------



## FTale

bbygurl719 said:


> Yes baby Hunter came on 06/12. I was having irregular contractions all weekend. Finally Monday morning I told my husband I couldn't handle it any more we went to hospital they gave me fluids contractions didn't stop, than they gave me a shot to stop the contractions. This also didn't work. But my cervix was doing absolutely nothing so they sent me home after taking a pain med and told me to rest and come back if worse. I came home, took a long nap and woke up hurting even worse so we went back in. They decided to do my c section that night. So Hunter made his appearance weighing 7lbs 2ozs and was 19 1/4 long

Congrats!! And ouch!! Contractions without dilation is the pits. Feels like stuff is going on and to find out its not :nope:

I am happy you got your bubba out safe and sound though. Please take it easy!! You got lots of help at home?


----------



## bbygurl719

Yeah it was pretty crazy being sent home with my body doing anything but by the time we went back he was a station- 3 no dilation but was 50%effaced so it was finally doing something. That's y I had my c section. I was due to have my c section on the 19th. And yes my grandmother is here staying and my husband room time off of work so lots of help.


----------



## Lyo28

Congratulations bbygurl. He didn't want to wait the extra week. I'm feeling bad like my setting up another group took away from this group so Ftale I'm sorry that's the case as this was/is such a lovely thread.


----------



## FTale

Lyon: Nah, the thread got kind of scattered and the site is known for having bad AD issues. I'm on my cell because I can't post without ADs for Disney or Walmart taking over my screen. My husband update my computer before he passed out so I can download a new ad blocking app. last night.

Anyhoo, all is well on my end and I hope you are doing good too. Hopefully time will fly and you will have 4 healthy lil buggies running amok...lol


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats BBgurl! Hope you're both doing well


----------

